# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > EastEnders > General >  Jake Heaven

## Babe14

*====WARNING====*
This Thread May Contain Spoilers
Thought I'd start a thread where we can talk pure Jake.  The reasons why we love him so much, favourite moments (with/without Danny), your fav Jake scenes, sayings, episodes and anything Jake related etc.. 

One of my favourite emotional Jake scenes was the day after he witnessed Andy's murder...

----------


## Tamzi

That was really sweet. I love how Jake can be the guy that looks after the brother, the sentimental one and the one witht eh temper. There are probably more.
xxx
P.sthanks for this thread

----------


## kayleigh6654

Jaaaaaaaaaake  :Wub:  Thats about all I can manage at the moment, I'm dying of heat exhaustion and talking about Joel would make it worse

----------


## BlackKat

Jake! I love Jake. He's such a great character - and has huge potential.


My favourite Jake scene is the bridge scene.

----------


## kayleigh6654

My favourite scene is... ooh. -thinks- Erm. I don't know. i really liked Friday's scene with Alfie when they were talking about Chrissie/bunion girl. All my other favourite Jake scenes have got Chrissie in them.

I did like the bridge scene though, but sad Jake makes me sad. Ooh I loved their first scene, when they broke in to the Vic.

----------


## BlackKat

I like his and Alfie's scene. My favourite quote from that was something like:

Jake: Why can't Danny look after the stall.
Alfie: Because he's Danny.



I like it when Jake gets sarcastic as well: "Can we go in your Tardis?"

----------


## kayleigh6654

I loved that night... "Maybe I can get a sneak preview?" "No cos that wouldn't be fair on all the real men" 
"Give Chrissie some support" "And maybe a bit extra eh Jake?" "Ooh can we go in your tardis?" 
"If your jaw drops any lower I reckon we could use your gob as a dustpan" Shut up and go play with your daleks will ya?"

----------


## BlackKat

Chrissie: Now if I rode on the back of a horse, as Lady Godiva, it wouldnât leave much to the imagination
Jake- Thatâs fine by me, because I donât have much imagination.


Something like that.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> Chrissie: Now if I rode on the back of a horse, as Lady Godiva, it wouldnât leave much to the imagination
> Jake- Thatâs fine by me, because I donât have much imagination.
> 
> 
> Something like that.


 
Hiya!!!!!
I Loved That One,Jake Has Said Some Great Stuff!!!!!!
Awwwwwwww.........Jake,Just To Think,A Year Ago I Thought I Would Never Find A Guy As Hot As Dennis Rickman,Now A Year Later,There's Jake Moon!!!!!
I Still Absolutely Loveeeeee Dennis Though,But Now I Have To Favourite Men In Albert Sqaure,Jake And Dennis!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Rach33

Danny- your jaw drops any lower I reckon I could use your gob as a dustpan 
Jake- oh shut up and go and play with your daleks will ya 

I love Joel Beckett as you can tell by my name he he 
My big bro came to visit me on Saturday and he's sending me all his office DVDs so I can find scenes with Joel in YAY 

My favourite Jake scene erm let me think....may take a while there are so many 

I liked him and Danny on the bridge awww bless brotherly love 

I liked the scene of Andy's death his face when Johnny pushed him poor baby 

ANY Chrissie and Jake scene but especially her Bday party for obvious reasons 

awww loved the touching scene (I cried ok I admit it) when after Danny punched Jake Danny packed his bags and was ready to go and he touched Jake's face awwww  

Liked the scene when Dennis punched him only cos I like men fighting especially my 2 faves Dennis and Jake 

I liked their first scenes in the Vic Jake called Chrissie and Den Mr and Mrs Middle aged 

First scenes with Alfie that cocky smile 

Some of the stuff with Andy was quite funny

----------


## BlackKat

> awww loved the touching scene (I cried ok I admit it) when after Danny punched Jake Danny packed his bags and was ready to go and he touched Jake's face awwww


I loved that scene. It was so sad.   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

Jake! well where can i start   :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

His feet and work your way up!

----------


## Layne

> His feet and work your way up!


i could!! I think jake/ joel is great, very nice    :Wub:  , but i have to admit i'm more of a Dennis gal so i'll start up a sister thread to this one! About pure dennis!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I loved that scene. It was so sad.


 






Yeah,I Know,It Was Sooooooo Sad,I Actually Cried!!!!!

----------


## Babe14

I had a lump in my throat to after the scene when Jake and Danny were in Scarlets after Alfie had just told Jake about Danny's part in the "Andy Deal".  Jake was trying to get Danny to fess up.  I loved the way he said to Danny " you got yourself caught up in something?" They had a row Danny tipped a crate of empty bottles out onto the floor and said to Jake "clear this mess up" and stormed out.  Jake went after him and they had strong words where Danny told Jake he was fed up of him folowing him around like a mother hen. Jake ended up telling him he was on his own. Back in Scarlets Jake was clearing up the broken bottles and awww the look on Jake's face, he had tears in his eyes. I just wanted to cuddle him..

I loved the bridge scene to that was very emotional.

----------


## Babe14

I think that it was shortly after this and a few more cross words between the two, Jake brought Danny the crisps as a peace offering. I loved that one, especially at the end with the two of them sat on the sofa, Danny offering Jake a crisp and he took one...awwww

----------


## Babe14

My fav Jake saying, although he hasn't said it for a while: 

"My pleasure"

"It's a pleasure"

He just sounds so sexy when he saids that.

I've never yet heard him say "Fortune favours the brave" (Re: EE Webie)

----------


## Tamzi

> I've never yet heard him say "Fortune favours the brave" (Re: EE Webie)


Yeah I'm still waiting for that. By the 9.07 how many more favourite scenes am I going to have! I loved the bit at the party where they were talking about Johnny's legs;

Jake: Well he had pretty good legs
Chrissie: You've seen Johnny's legs 
Jake: I've seen the pictures
Chrissie: You've seen pictures of Johnny's legs and how close are you two?
Jake: There on the wall in his office
(or something like that)

I love any scene where Jake gets emotinal, it makes me sad. I can never imagine him called Joel Bygraves now, can you?
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

I love Jake, he's so cute and sweet with CHrissie... all brotherly with Danny... all clever and fearless when he worked at the club wiht Johnny... Oooh he just makes me want to drool...  :Wub: 

Tina- I'm Tina and you are...
Jake- Busy

Jake- Let me take you out for a drink, or a meal, whatever you want
Chrissie- I'm not ready... I'll let you know when I am
Jake- Well I'm not going anywhere
Chrissie- Good

Jake- Just calm down, stop making my life such a misery. Not too much to ask is it?
Danny- You know what you need?
Jake- A brother transplant
Danny- A woman. A nice piece of skirt, help clear your head

awwwwwwwwwwww... he's just so lovely... ahhhh gone all dreamy now... hehe

----------


## kayleigh6654

Jakey  :Wub:  I love all those quotes, I *think* I have most of those clips  :Big Grin:  I went through and watched them all this aft after my exam to cheer myself up!

----------


## Angeldelight

lucky you... i'm sure they're all right... don't you just love him... you can't help but do anything but... and i know this sounds were but i drawn to his mouth.. hehe... i duno what it is i find myself looking at his mouth when he's talking... strange i know... hehe

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its his lip, its got the cutest curl when he smiles and talks and he's happy  :Big Grin:  I love his smile! I got a screencap earlier of him smile and its gorrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!

----------


## BlackKat

One of my new favourite Jake scenes: Tonight! The hug!

----------


## kayleigh6654

Mine too! But again, all my favourite scenes are Jake & Chrissie scenes! He scared me the way he was just behind her all of a sudden!

----------


## Layne

> Mine too! But again, all my favourite scenes are Jake & Chrissie scenes! He scared me the way he was just behind her all of a sudden!


Jakissie yes! :wub;, he was so caring when she cut herself awwww

----------


## kayleigh6654

He just relaly is the perfect guy  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah I'm still waiting for that. By the 9.07 how many more favourite scenes am I going to have! I loved the bit at the party where they were talking about Johnny's legs;
> 
> Jake: Well he had pretty good legs
> Chrissie: You've seen Johnny's legs 
> Jake: I've seen the pictures
> Chrissie: You've seen pictures of Johnny's legs and how close are you two?
> Jake: There on the wall in his office
> (or something like that)
> 
> ...


No. Apart from Sexy, Gorgeous, Lovely, Loving, Lush, pure Heaven "Moon Baby" etc..I'll always think of him as Joel Beckett.

----------


## Babe14

God last night with Chrissie! Now tell me all you Jakey lovers that your not totally and completely in love with him more than ever.  I know I am!  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Its his lip, its got the cutest curl when he smiles and talks and he's happy  I love his smile! I got a screencap earlier of him smile and its gorrrrrrrrrrrrrgeous!


I love his smile too and his laugh, he has the most gorgeous white teeth.  :Wub:   :Wub: 

I love that cute little scar he has on the bridge of his nose and the part I'm most drawn to is his bum  :Wub:   and his lovely eyes, face, body...dreaming hankies...Jake..hankies  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

The ee webie says that Jakey is most likely to be heard saying "Fortune Favours the Brave"

Well we all know that's wrong! 

He's most likely to be heard saying:
 "Danny" 
 "Danny Shut up" 
 "Shut up Danny" 
 "Danny I shan't tell you again" LOL

----------


## Babe14

Something else I love about Jakey is all his different expressions he has.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> God last night with Chrissie! Now tell me all you Jakey lovers that your not totally and completely in love with him more than ever. I know I am!


 
Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,I Know,It Was Sooooooooo Cute,I Am Now Even More Obsessed With Jake And Chrissie,HaHa,LOL,Even Forgot Dennis And Sharon Were Back For A Minute,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I prefer Jakissie to Shannis to be honest. But I love both. I think Joel is waaaaaay fitter than Nigel!

----------


## BlackKat

> I prefer Jakissie to Shannis to be honest. But I love both. I think Joel is waaaaaay fitter than Nigel!


I agree with both. I don't think I could even say _why_ I like Jakissie so much, I just do.

----------


## squarelady

I love Jake *here goes my babble*. I like Joel anyway from the office. In real life he's got such a sarcastic sense of humour. He's hilarious. He's just a really gorgeous bloke and Jake's a brilliant character. *gushes* 'Nuff said I think!  :Love:

----------


## true.moon

jake is gorge he is so sweet aswell

----------


## Rach33

Obsession time I have a huge obsession with Joel Beckett and his character I can't explain it he's cute and his scenes with both Chrissie and Danny are soo sweet I even started another one parter about them it's becoming a problem it's about my third 

What will i do whilst he's gone for those weeks SNIFFS at least I have Nigel but I want both

----------


## EastendersRox

My fave are him and Chrissie ones, and him and Danny ones.

----------


## Babe14

I am totally "In Love" with Jake and I find him a lot sexier than Dennis, whom I love as well.  I think if Joel is to beat Nigel as sexiest male he'll have to get his kit off! If he doesn't he will always come second..

I love Joel Beckett too  he just seems a really bubbly, cheeky guy, he always seems to be laughing and therefore comes across as having a wonderful personality.

I can't get the quote on the ee webbie out of my head

* "Do you think that we will grow to love Jake as much as Alfie"*

*No I don't think you'll love Jake...*

Um..no we don't love him we are just completely and utterly obsessed with him LOL!!
(Gone into one again now..all dreamy) God I can't wait until Jakissie goes all loving I will go well soppy over Jake, I'm bad enough now!!

----------


## Babe14

> Obsession time I have a huge obsession with Joel Beckett and his character I can't explain it he's cute and his scenes with both Chrissie and Danny are soo sweet I even started another one parter about them it's becoming a problem it's about my third 
> 
> What will i do whilst he's gone for those weeks SNIFFS at least I have Nigel but I want both


Nice to know that I'm not alone...you forget sexy, lush, steamy, dreamy ....  :Wub:   :Wub:  

Yes I too have loads of stuff typed up, Jakissie, Jakissie, Jake, Jake.....

----------


## Rach33

awwww me not alone that's good 

Ok gonna sound weird now but you know last friday's episode when he and Chrissie argued really hard to explain but did nyone see that sort of look he gave Chrissie before he approached her it was heavenly awwww gone dreamily now 

Please tell me I'm not alone it's a hard expression to describe but he looked gorgeous

----------


## Babe14

> awwww me not alone that's good 
> 
> Ok gonna sound weird now but you know last friday's episode when he and Chrissie argued really hard to explain but did nyone see that sort of look he gave Chrissie before he approached her it was heavenly awwww gone dreamily now 
> 
> Please tell me I'm not alone it's a hard expression to describe but he looked gorgeous


You mean when he first walked in the Vic eyed her up and down and sort of blew out his bottom lip gently in a kind of phawwr expression (as in get a load of that)similar to the way he reated on St Georges day when he saw Chrissie dressed up.  I loved the way he then wondered round to the other side of the bar eyed her up and down again whilst sayin "who turned you into a pillar of salt.." 

No wi've gone and dreamy and hot..Jake/Joel has so many different expressions and yes they are dreamy...especially when he starts getting um..romantic and slightly umm..horny LOL!

And those muscley arms and that lovely bulging muscley chest..beautiful six pack...  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

OH MY GOD someone else saw it toooooooo I'm not mad I'm not mad I'm not mad ok maybe I am but that's sooooooo not the point

----------


## Babe14

I hardly miss a thing where Jake is conerned, if i think I've missed something I rewind!!

I notice things like his eyes and especilly last week how tired he looked. I always try and catch a glimpse of his lovely bum LOL! I notice his clothes his hair.  Speaking of which have you ever notice little tuffty bits of hair sticking up from time to time, they're really cute.  He was stood at the bar once and there was this single strand stood right up on end!!

I'm obssessed...I'm obsessed..LOL

----------


## BlackKat

> I hardly miss a thing where Jake is conerned, if i think I've missed something I rewind!!
> 
> I notice things like his eyes and especilly last week how tired he looked. I always try and catch a glimpse of his lovely bum LOL! I notice his clothes his hair.  Speaking of which have you ever notice little tuffty bits of hair sticking up from time to time, they're really cute.  He was stood at the bar once and there was this single strand stood right up on end!!
> 
> I'm obssessed...I'm obsessed..LOL


I love his little tuffty bits!

Do you remember that scene after Andy's death, where Johnny finds Jake in the bookies office. There's a little sound coming from it, just before Johnny goes it, and every time I listen to it it sounds more and more like Jake was crying.

----------


## Babe14

> I love his little tuffty bits!
> 
> Do you remember that scene after Andy's death, where Johnny finds Jake in the bookies office. There's a little sound coming from it, just before Johnny goes it, and every time I listen to it it sounds more and more like Jake was crying.


Yeah I did too. I think he was trying to fight back the tears.  When we saw him he had been at the whisky and was wiping the top of his nose with his forefinger and thumb, just as he did a little sniff.  I remember he had quite a few waves in his hair in that scene

Another thing I notice about Jake is that he puts his left hand on the back of his head when he's upset.  He did after a row in Scarlets with Danny, they were outside in the square and this is where Danny made the mother hen remark.  Then Jake done it again after Chrissie snapped at him after he helped her put on the necklace she had received that day in the post from Den.

----------


## Babe14

Jake's hair looks lovely and soft, just right for running your fingers through  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah I did too. I think he was trying to fight back the tears.  When we saw him he had been at the whisky and was wiping the top of his nose with his forefinger and thumb, just as he did a little sniff.  I remember he had quite a few waves in his hair in that scene
> 
> Another thing I notice about Jake is that he puts his left hand on the back of his head when he's upset.  He did after a row in Scarlets with Danny, they were outside in the square and this is where Danny made the mother hen remark.  Then Jake done it again after Chrissie snapped at him after he helped her put on the necklace she had received that day in the post from Den.


I've noticed that too. He does it on the bridge scene as well, when they get out the car and Jake goes onto the bridge, I'm pretty sure he's got his hand on his neck then. *goes to check*

----------


## Babe14

> I've noticed that too. He does it on the bridge scene as well, when they get out the car and Jake goes onto the bridge, I'm pretty sure he's got his hand on his neck then. *goes to check*


When he was driving that car he was going a bit mental wasn't he driving straight at all the traffic.

Danny: Your scaring me..

----------


## BlackKat

> When he was driving that car he was going a bit mental wasn't he driving straight at all the traffic.
> 
> Danny: Your scaring me..


Yeah, he was. I think they were nearly hit once, Jake swerved just in time.

Jake: I thought you liked living dangerously. Isn't this dangerous enough for you?!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Absolutely Loved That Episode,I Though That It Really Showed How Much Jake And Danny Moon Really Love Eachother!!!!!
By The Way:Wow.......BlackKat,I Absolutely Loveeeeeeee You Banner,And I Am Soooooooooo Looking Forward To The Weeks Of That Storyline!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

> Yeah, he was. I think they were nearly hit once, Jake swerved just in time.
> 
> Jake: I thought you liked living dangerously. Isn't this dangerous enough for you?!


I loved that episode. I'm tempted to re watch it later tonight now!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I loved that episode. I'm tempted to re watch it later tonight now!


 


Hiya!!!!!
I Rewacthed It Yesterday Afternoon,Because I Was At Home All Day,I Have Got It On DVD!!!!!
It Is Soooooooo Great,I Absolutely Love Jake And Danny Together,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

I've got it on DVD too! I've taped everything since Andy's death. Full of Jake and Danny!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Wow,That Is A Lot Of Episodes,I Have Got Chrissie's Birthday Party,The Jake And Danny Thingy,And The 20th Anniversary Episode On A DVD!!!!!
I Have Also Got 4 DVD's Of The EastEndeRs 20th AnniVersaRy Weekend On UKTV Gold With The 20 Best EastEndeRs EpiSodEs On DVD!!!!!
I Am Now Taping The Omnibus Tomorrow,And I Have Got Last Friday's Episode On DVD,So My Dad's Mate Can Put Them On DVD For Me,And Will Also Tape The Storyline With Danny Bruning Down Johnny Allen's House Soon!!!!!
I Watch All The Episodes Quite A Lot,Once I Have Got Them On Video Or On DVD!!!!!
HaHa LOL,I Just Tape The Episodes With Storylines With My Favourite People In It Really HaHa LOL!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squarelady

I watch religiously and there hasn't been one episode yet that hasn't had one of my favorites in so it's just easier to do them all!  :Lol:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I watch religiously and there hasn't been one episode yet that hasn't had one of my favorites in so it's just easier to do them all!


 





HaHa,LOL,Yeah,But I Only Tape It If They Are In It For A Bit,Not Just For 2 Minutes,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Babe14

I record the eppis watch the next day but unfortunately can't keep them  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, he was. I think they were nearly hit once, Jake swerved just in time.
> 
> Jake: I thought you liked living dangerously. Isn't this dangerous enough for you?!


Loved  it.  Awww that bridge scene and when Danny cried and snuggled up to Jake before which I think Jake went "Come   here" awww

Maybe this was a bit of his brutal side (Jake)

----------


## BlackKat

> Loved  it.  Awww that bridge scene and when Danny cried and snuggled up to Jake before which I think Jake went "Come   here" awww
> 
> Maybe this was a bit of his brutal side (Jake)



I loved it too.

Danny: I don't blame you for hating me.
Then Jake kinda chokes out Danny's name, and goes "I don't hate you." Then something like "You just wear me out because you never think of the consequences."

----------


## Babe14

Jakey also said something about how Danny just winds him up at times..

I love it after a row Danny nearly always seems to be the one who says to Jake "we're  alright aren't we.."

Which Leads us to believe that Danny is defo dependant on Jakey.  There has been other incidents where this has been reflected too..

----------


## BlackKat

Random obsession moment: I love Jake's scuffed up trainers. Not sure if he still has them, but I just love them. And I like it when he wears jeans.

*is obsessed*

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Random obsession moment: I love Jake's scuffed up trainers. Not sure if he still has them, but I just love them. And I like it when he wears jeans.
> 
> *is obsessed*


Randomness is always welcome!!  :Cheer:

----------


## Rach33

Favourite Jake scene been having a think whilst I was babysitting (nearly fell asleep like you do) and I decided it was his face when Johnny pushed Andy off the bridge he jumped out of his skin bless him and I loved the Danny bit on the bridge too I cried and any Jakissie scene too (obviously)

----------


## Rach33

I miss Jake's scarf he looked all snuggly wuggly in it

----------


## Babe14

> Random obsession moment: I love Jake's scuffed up trainers. Not sure if he still has them, but I just love them. And I like it when he wears jeans.
> 
> *is obsessed*


I've noticed his trainers too :Smile:  I love him in his jeans and especially the other night when he had a trendy dark pair on, he looked very sexy   in the hip etc area..I just go all tingly when I see him in his jeans.

I liked the scene when Jake was in the Vic's cellar changing a barrel and they showed a ground shot focusing on the new patch of cement and we saw "Trainees" and Jakey's hip area  :Wub:   :Wub:   He had his trendy stone slightly stripey patterned jeans on  :Wub:   :Wub:  Also I like his pin stripe jacket that he wears with his jeans  :Love:  

**Totally Obsessed**

----------


## Babe14

> Favourite Jake scene been having a think whilst I was babysitting (nearly fell asleep like you do) and I decided it was his face when Johnny pushed Andy off the bridge he jumped out of his skin bless him and I loved the Danny bit on the bridge too I cried and any Jakissie scene too (obviously)


I loved his little face back at the club after the Andy murder.  Johnny was just acting as nothing had happened and Jakey just couldn't believe it, he was in total shock.  He looked really gorg when he was in the car watching out of the window :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I've noticed his trainers too I love him in his jeans and especially the other night when he had a trendy dark pair on, he looked very sexy   in the hip etc area..I just go all tingly when I see him in his jeans.
> 
> I liked the scene when Jake was in the Vic's cellar changing a barrel and they showed a ground shot focusing on the new patch of cement and we saw "Trainees" and Jakey's hip area    He had his trendy stone slightly stripey patterned jeans on   Also I like his pin stripe jacket that he wears with his jeans  
> 
> **Totally Obsessed**


I love his pin stripe jacket. And when he wears a v-neck jumper over a T-shirt. And sometimes he wears a kinda 3-quarter length coat which is nice too.

*Has an obsession with Jake's clothes*

----------


## Babe14

Have you noticed that when he wears his pinstripe jakcet and stands sideways his bum sticks out..yummmmmmmmm

**Obsessed with Jakey's Bum**

----------


## BlackKat

Watching a Jake and Danny clip today where Danny calls Jake 'Jakey Boy' Don't know why but I just found it adorable.

----------


## Babe14

Yeah that was really sweet.

I loved that black sweat shirt Jakey had on the other night..yumm

----------


## BlackKat

He looks so good in black.

He also looked good in light blue that time when he was wearing Den's shirt. Slightly icky cos it was Den's shirt, but the colour looked good on him.

And his beige colour sweatshirt as well.

----------


## Babe14

Agree with all.  My fav is the red T shirt. 

When Jake was wearing Den's shirt Danny's reaction was funnny I think he said "Love/like the outfit" Jake went "Shut up" and grabbed him around his neck and dragged him outside the Vic.

Um. Jakey's hands, they're lovely.

----------


## Rach33

I liked his mini gangster coat it wasn't too long so you could still get a good view 

Oh listen to me I really need to get a life but this is much more fun

----------


## Babe14

> I liked his mini gangster coat it wasn't too long so you could still get a good view 
> 
> Oh listen to me I really need to get a life but this is much more fun


I've got an addiction prob to this board and Jakey. Yeah yum..Jake in his gangster coat.  The night of Andy's death he looked gorg his hair was lighter, slightly tanned and he was wearing his grey suit, black shirt and his gangster coat...

----------


## BlackKat

Re-watched the car scene (when they're driving to the bridge)

Danny goes: Stop it, you're scaring me
Jake: Yeah, well welcome to my world Danny.

 :Crying:  I love that episode.

----------


## Babe14

> Re-watched the car scene (when they're driving to the bridge)
> 
> Danny goes: Stop it, you're scaring me
> Jake: Yeah, well welcome to my world Danny.
> 
>  I love that episode.


That has to be  my fav D&J scene and the emotion was fantastic, when Danny was layin gon his bro's lap crying  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

I liked his expression last Tuesday's ep, when he asked whether Chrissie thought she should take a break. He was kinda biting his lip I think. And just the way he said it.   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> I miss Jake's scarf he looked all snuggly wuggly in it



He loks so cute in his scarf!  :Wub:

----------


## true.moon

o yeah that scarf was gorge and snuggly on him  :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> o yeah that scarf was gorge and snuggly on him


 






Hiya!!!!!
I Really Miss That Scarf,Where Has It Gone?????

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## true.moon

blown away i think

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> blown away i think


Lol,At First I Thought,Probably Needs A Wash,But I Haven't Seen It For Months Now!!
By The Way,I Saw And Taped The EastEndeRs OmniBUs Today,And Was Relived The Whole Jake And Chrissie Thing Again,It Was Sooooo Great!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

lol
i want the scarf back!!!

----------


## Tamzi

i think it will be back when the weather is colder. Love him in the scarf though
xxx

----------


## true.moon

he loked so snuggly

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> i think it will be back when the weather is colder. Love him in the scarf though
> xxx


 






Yeah,It Is A Bit Warm At The Moment For A Scraf,LOL!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

not on friday it wasnt

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Do You Mean Firday On EastEndeRs,Or Friday Like Last Friday,Because EastEndeRs Is Filmed Like More Than A Month Ahead Or SomeThiNg

----------


## squarelady

> not on friday it wasnt


No, Friday to us it wasn't but it might have been for Joel! Like Melanie said the episodes are filmed about 6-8 weeks in advance!

----------


## Babe14

> I liked his expression last Tuesday's ep, when he asked whether Chrissie thought she should take a break. He was kinda biting his lip I think. And just the way he said it.


He has some lovely expressions watched the Jakissie bit again yesterday (Cut Hand) and awww his face it showed some real emotion when Chrissie was talking about Den.  Den's gone..he can't hurt you anymore..it's over Chrissie O.K...It's over..I'm here  :Wub:   :Wub:   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## squarelady

> He has some lovely expressions watched the Jakissie bit again yesterday (Cut Hand) and awww his face it showed some real emotion when Chrissie was talking about Den.  Den's gone..he can't hurt you anymore..it's over Chrissie O.K...It's over..I'm here


He was pulling most adorable pained expression when she was trying to put the bottle back in it's holder too.

----------


## Babe14

> He was pulling most adorable pained expression when she was trying to put the bottle back in it's holder too.


I know that was so sweet.  I loved it when Pat and Dot were giving Chrissie a bit of a hard time and he said "Hey Pat..want to give the woman some space..what's the matter with you..."

Loved Jake's face when he was watching Chrissie cutting that lemon and she cut her hand...

Again loved it when he went round behind the bar to the side of Chrissie and told her  that was it she  could kick and scream all she wanted but she was going upstairs..um..love it when he gets all masterful...  :Wub:   :Wub:  

I am so looking forward to Jake returning and learning loads more about him.  Best of all seeing a lot more of him.  :Wub:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Was it only me that didn't know Jake was fostered as a child? I knew something about their Dad being an alcoholic and abusive or whatever (Or did I make that up?)

----------


## BlackKat

> Was it only me that didn't know Jake was fostered as a child? I knew something about their Dad being an alcoholic and abusive or whatever (Or did I make that up?)



I thought it was just speculation that they were put in foster care. It says 'broken homes' on the site, but I haven't heard anything concrete.

----------


## kayleigh6654

Ah its on BBC Publicity that Jake tells Chrissie about his childhood and being fostered.

----------


## BlackKat

> Ah its on BBC Publicity that Jake tells Chrissie about his childhood and being fostered.



Oh, right. Can you give me a link, or post it up. Or is that basically all it says. Sounds interesting, I've been waiting to find out more about Jake and Danny's childhood.

----------


## kayleigh6654

It says about the 7th July, The Vic is dead. Jake talks to Chrissie about his childhood and how he was fostered. And then that Chrissie wants to open up to him about Den. Thats it.

----------


## BlackKat

> It says about the 7th July, The Vic is dead. Jake talks to Chrissie about his childhood and how he was fostered. And then that Chrissie wants to open up to him about Den. Thats it.



Thank you.  :Big Grin:  I hadn't seen that anywhere. Now I'm even more excited about next week, lol.

----------


## Keating's babe

I wonder whether Chrissie will eventually tell Jake the truth about what happened to Den.

----------


## EastendersRox

She may, if she loves him enough.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

She May Tell Him,I Have Read In Heat Magazine That They Kiss On Friday,But In The End She Thinks Of Den,And She Pushes Him Away,And Throws Him Out!!!!!
Poor Jake He Must Be Defestated!!!!!(Sorry If This Has Already Been Posted!!!!!)

----------


## Angeldelight

yeh biut they get together the week after then DANNY splits them up by starting the fire... poor Jake and Chrissie... they aven't got a chance againsit the writers...

 but talking about secrets... would Jake tell Chrissie about witnessing Andy's death?

----------


## BlackKat

Was it just me or did Jake mention working construction tonight? Because he was doing that and they didn't show us those scenes --   :Angry:  


I liked his jeans though -- very trendy.   :Wub: 

Oh, and that look when Danny put the money down -- Kind of a 'Oh, god, what have you done now,' look.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
Yeah,I Also Absolutely Loveddddd His Jeans,And Would Have Loved To See Him At His New Job,HaHa,LOL!!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

Jake looked absolutely sexy in those gorgeous jeans and his bum was lovely :Smile: 

Something tells me from the fact that Jake managed to get himself and Danny a job in the building trade, which Danny turned his nose up at, (silly boy!)   :Angry:  that this may be a hint to Jake's new profession upon his return.  Afterall there is a new builder coming into the square and he's going to need a mate to help him.  Jake the Builder, I would love it.  Um..those Jeans and his black T shirt..god he is a heaven sent sex god!!  :Wub:   :Wub:  

I can just see him in his hard hat...

----------


## BlackKat

I'd like to see him helping in the Vic when he returns.

Building would be good though. If he was working near the square, he could come back to the Vic for his lunch, with his hard hat, and jeans.   :Wub:  


And his shirt in the scene where he was cooking...*goes into daydream*

----------


## Babe14

I'm really taken now with the idea of him being a builder and I'm guessing with the new builder coming into Enders there will be a lot of building work happening in the square. So yes he will be having lunch a lot in the Vic :Smile: 

Jake can still help out in the Vic from time to time, maybe in the evenings, if Chrissie is still landlady :Smile: 

**Jean Dream** **Bum View Dream**

----------


## Babe14

Oh yes the shirt to, a glimpse of a tinsey winsey bit of his chest...yum..

Did you notice they did the same look with D tonight too.  Black T plus trackie bottoms (instead of jeans), Black Shirt/Jeans.

To me D has lost his sex appeal.  Jake has stolen it :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Dude, Jake can make _oven gloves_ look hot. How does he do that?   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

He's just so full of sex appeal. Just imagine him wearing only an apron tied around his  hips....dreammy.just fallen off my chair LOL

----------


## Keating's babe

I think when Jake and Chrissie get really close (once every obstacle stops getting in their way) then they will open up to each other more.  I'm sure Jake will tell Chrissie about the truth of Andy's death... which may lead to her revealing her own skeletons.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think when Jake and Chrissie get really close (once every obstacle stops getting in their way) then they will open up to each other more.  I'm sure Jake will tell Chrissie about the truth of Andy's death... which may lead to her revealing her own skeletons.



I'm not sure if he tells her about Andy, but he tells her about his childhood.   :Cheer:

----------


## Keating's babe

> I'm not sure if he tells her about Andy, but he tells her about his childhood.


Yay, can't wait.   :Smile:  

I can't help feeling sorry for the actor who plays Danny. He must be gutted.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!!!!
I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill He Talks To Chrissie About His Childhood!!!!!
I Am Really Curious To Know How Jake And Danny Moon Grew Up,I Bet They Have Had A Really Hard And Rough Childhood!!!!!


Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Hiya!!!!!
> I Absolutely Can Not Wait Untill He Talks To Chrissie About His Childhood!!!!!
> I Am Really Curious To Know How Jake And Danny Moon Grew Up,I Bet They Have Had A Really Hard And Rough Childhood!!!!!
> 
> 
> Love
>    Melanie


I like it when we hear more about what happened in the past to characters - it makes us feel like we know them better and helps us understand how they got to where they are today. Maybe hearing about the Jake's childhood will help us understend more of why Danny is so mad!

----------


## kayleigh6654

You have to all see All About Soap, Soaplife and Inside Soap. Gorgeous gorgeous Joel pics  :Wub:  and also the horrible ones that nearly made me cry!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Oohhhhhh.........Will Get them As Soon As I Can!!!!!
Thanks For That!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

> You have to all see All About Soap, Soaplife and Inside Soap. Gorgeous gorgeous Joel pics  and also the horrible ones that nearly made me cry!


The Joel ones really are *thud* worthy, aren't they? Didn't get Soaplife though, was there more in there, or just the same ones?

----------


## kayleigh6654

Soaplife have the pic of Jake and Chrissie in the Vic, but bigger and clearer, thats about it as Jakissie goes. But Soaplife is the best for Shannis.

Joel is just too fit, why aren't there normal blokes like him walking down my high street?

----------


## BlackKat

How cute is his hair in the pics -- it's all tufty.   :Wub:

----------


## Angeldelight

why does he have to leave... even for a short time?

----------


## kayleigh6654

Bless his heart!! He shouldn't leave, he's not been there long enough!

----------


## BlackKat

How cute did he look tonight covered in dust.   :Wub:  How can they give him a job on a building site, and not show us him actually working -- they're teasing us, lol.

----------


## Layne

> How cute did he look tonight covered in dust.   How can they give him a job on a building site, and not show us him actually working -- they're teasing us, lol.



They do!
Builders work topless, hint hint!  :Wub:

----------


## di marco

> They do!
> Builders work topless, hint hint!


thats what i was thinking, a perfect excuse for jake to get his top off!   :Big Grin:

----------


## Tamzi

Well said. Jake+Topless=HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
xxx

----------


## true.moon

o thanks you got me thinking about that 
yum!!!!!!

----------


## Layne

> Well said. Jake+Topless=HEAVEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> xxx


well for me it would be Dennis+topless=Heaven but we have already had that so

Jake GET YA KIT OFF!!!!!!

----------


## true.moon

how about
jake+dennis+topless=every girl in the world  :Heart:   :Wub:   :Love:

----------


## kayleigh6654

Its awful, its so mean not letting us see it.

----------


## di marco

> well for me it would be Dennis+topless=Heaven but we have already had that so
> 
> Jake GET YA KIT OFF!!!!!!


yeh i prefer dennis with his top off but would like to see jake with his top off too!

----------


## true.moon

> yeh i prefer dennis with his top off but would like to see jake with his top off too!


same

----------


## Layne

> yeh i prefer dennis with his top off but would like to see jake with his top off too!


Deffo, great minds and all that!

----------


## true.moon

lol or great bods

----------


## kayleigh6654

Jake over Dennis anyday. Joel is way fitter  :Wub:

----------


## true.moon

other way for me

----------


## Tamzi

I can never decide. I love them both.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake over Dennis anyday. Joel is way fitter


Agreed!

----------


## di marco

> Deffo, great minds and all that!


definitely, well i know i have a great mind lol!   :Big Grin:

----------


## di marco

i love both of them but i think dennis is fitter. then again, i cant really compare them properly as jakes never taken his top off!

----------


## true.moon

answer these questions
jake v dennis
1.who would win a fight?
2.who would win over a really pretty new lady in the square?
3.who is more handsome?
4.who would you rather get a kiss off?

----------


## kayleigh6654

1. Jake
2. Jake (Dennis is too hard-man scary, Jake is a gent)
3. Jake
4. Jake

That was easy. Nigel is fit, but walking down a street I'd go for Joel every time.

----------


## di marco

> answer these questions
> jake v dennis
> 1.who would win a fight?
> 2.who would win over a really pretty new lady in the square?
> 3.who is more handsome?
> 4.who would you rather get a kiss off?


1) hmmmmmm i dont know, have to think about that one
2) neither of them as dennis has sharon and jake has chrissie and so although she might like them to start with she would prob get bored very quickly (unless shes another zoe lol! dread the thought!)
3) dennis
4) dennis

----------


## true.moon

1.draw
2.jake
3.dennis
4.dennis

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> I can never decide. I love them both.
> xxx


 






Hiya!!!!!
I Absolutely Love Them Both,But At The Moment I Actually Think That Joel Beckett Is The Fittest!!!!!
Come On Jake,Get Ya Top Off Right Now!!!!!
Did You Alle See The Picture In The Drama Picture Section,Of Joel Beckett When He Played The Nasty Guy In The Office,And He Is Laying In The Garden With His Top Off?????

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

> answer these questions
> jake v dennis
> 1.who would win a fight?
> 2.who would win over a really pretty new lady in the square?
> 3.who is more handsome?
> 4.who would you rather get a kiss off?


 







1:Jake!!!!!
2:Jake He Is Mucher Nicer And Kinder And Cuter And Sweeter!!!!!!
3:Jake!!!!!         (Used To Think Dennis Rickman Have Sort Of Changed My Mind Now,Dennis Is Also Still Absolutely Fit Though,But Jake Is That Little Bit Fitter,HaHa,LOL!!!!!)
4:Jake,I Think That It Would Be Much Nicer To Kiss Jake,He Seems More Gentle And All That!!!!!

----------


## Layne

1.Dennis
2,Like di marco said they bith have there girls!! (but dennis!)
3.Dennis
4.Dennis

Sorry!!!

My list:
1. Dennis/NIgel   :Wub:  
2.Jake/Joel
3.Danny/Jake

As you can see joel is a very close second but nigel wins hands down!

----------


## Babe14

Some lovely shots of Jake last night. The first being a background one when Kat and Lil Mo were talking and you could see Jake in the background helping Alfie with his stock. We had a lovely shot of his bum (it is sooooo cute) and we saw a bit of his back as he bent down as his T shirt came up...

Love him in those Jeans and that short T shirt was great.  I really like him as a builder and hope that this will be his new job when he returns.  Just don't let him lose on your plumbing. (Re Chrissie's tap!)

Sorry but D has now lost all his sex appeal for me and I defo think that Jakey is sexier and cuter all over!!  :Wub:   :Wub:  (Don't get me wrong I still love D but just don't find him sexy anymore) :Smile:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yeah,He Has Got A Lovely Bum,Ain't He,HaHa,LOL!!!!!
I Like It That We Get To See His Arms More Now,HaHa,LOL!!!!!

----------


## Babe14

> How cute did he look tonight covered in dust.   How can they give him a job on a building site, and not show us him actually working -- they're teasing us, lol.


Maybe they will when he returns and if he does become a builder's mate (I'm really hoping he does) Jakey is obvioulsy working local as he popped in the Vic for lunch last night :Smile:  Plus he hasn't got transport.

He is just getting sexier and sexier  :Wub:   :Wub:   I love his hair.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah,He Has Got A Lovely Bum,Ain't He,HaHa,LOL!!!!!
> I Like It That We Get To See His Arms More Now,HaHa,LOL!!!!!


Everytime there is a shot of his bum I freeze the piccy so I can have a good look. I hope he keeps wearing short T shirts like he had on last night as then we get a really good view of his bum........  :Wub:   :Wub:  

He has lovely arms, all muscley and has a very strong upper body, can see by his chest.  I love his hands too..  :Wub:

----------


## NikNakNoodle

Jake is so hot!Loves him! Im going to be soooo sad when he goes this week!Just when things between him and chrissie are hotting up! Its ok though when he comes back there will be more between them! In the time-being we have sharon and the sexy dennis!YAY!

----------


## Tamzi

It's weird I'm looking forward and dreading next week. A whole week of Jake, but he's leaving
xxx

----------


## true.moon

:Crying:  
but we do see him more  :Thumbsup: next week leading up to his leave

----------


## Babe14

and even more when he returns!  Really hopin ghe goes into the building trade...dreammmmmy

Jake is just getting soooooooo hot and steamy.  I think I'll have to wear a bib everytime he's on as I'll be drooling so much!

----------


## Tamzi

I was just thinking if Jake's a builder. He uses cement. Carck in the vic's floor, needs filling. Jake could do it, when he knows the secret. anytime something happens to the grave Jake can sort it!
xxx

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I was just thinking if Jake's a builder. He uses cement. Carck in the vic's floor, needs filling. Jake could do it, when he knows the secret. anytime something happens to the grave Jake can sort it!
> xxx


Good thinking - panic no more Chrissie!!

----------


## di marco

> I was just thinking if Jake's a builder. He uses cement. Carck in the vic's floor, needs filling. Jake could do it, when he knows the secret. anytime something happens to the grave Jake can sort it!
> xxx


i would never have thought of that!

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone else noticed that Jake seems to be a lot happier being a builder -- when he was working at the club, he was always on his toes, but now he's more relaxed and everything. He never actually wanted to work for Johnny in the first place. I really don't think he minded getting sacked, he was probably like "Thank god for that." I don't know if it's intentional, but like I said, he just seems happier -- or at least he is when Danny isn't causing trouble, lol.

----------


## EastendersRox

> Anyone else noticed that Jake seems to be a lot happier being a builder -- when he was working at the club, he was always on his toes, but now he's more relaxed and everything. He never actually wanted to work for Johnny in the first place. I really don't think he minded getting sacked, he was probably like "Thank god for that." I don't know if it's intentional, but like I said, he just seems happier -- or at least he is when Danny isn't causing trouble, lol.


He does seem more relaxed.

----------


## Tamzi

yeah he does. less chanc of him having to watch someone die. I mean you dont often see people being pushed in cement mixers!
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

plus it means he hasn't gopt to consstantly watch Danny as well as working... with Johnny he had to keep Danny in check for both their sakes... i love that Danny is a lose canon... unpredictable... but sometimes it is a hinder for Jake..

----------


## Babe14

> I was just thinking if Jake's a builder. He uses cement. Carck in the vic's floor, needs filling. Jake could do it, when he knows the secret. anytime something happens to the grave Jake can sort it!
> xxx


Good one! Also there is a prob wiith the drains in the square at the mo, maybe this is how Den becomes discovered..but Jakey The Builder saves the day with his new trade..perhaps this is why jakey has become a builder??

----------


## Babe14

> Anyone else noticed that Jake seems to be a lot happier being a builder -- when he was working at the club, he was always on his toes, but now he's more relaxed and everything. He never actually wanted to work for Johnny in the first place. I really don't think he minded getting sacked, he was probably like "Thank god for that." I don't know if it's intentional, but like I said, he just seems happier -- or at least he is when Danny isn't causing trouble, lol.


That is what is so sad Jake's life is coming together nicely for him. He has a new job one which I agree he does seem happier in, a new romance on the horizon, in other words Jake and Chrissie are becoming closer and he has happiness in his life. Jake is settling and people like him and has a lot of mates who do him favours and he returns them.  So what does Danny do mess it all up  for him! Sorry Danny has to go!

If Jake's new job is a builder then when the new builder comes into the show (Aug/sept time) Jakey will provide potential for yet another person in the show :Smile: 

I keep saying it but I love him as a builder (I think it's the rough and ready look I love)  :Wub:   :Wub:  

He's hot in a suit but steamy in Jeans and a short T shirt, covered in cement and brick dust  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

How cute was Jake tonight.  He looked really lovely and oh those gorgeous blue eyes.  Loved the scene in Fargos when he was catching nuts with his mouth and at the end cheekily went to Chrissie " Dessert" The look on both of their faces.

I loved the scene before that with the flowers. I liked it when he said to Chrissie "If you don't mind me and my flowers are going to sit here for a bit..." Awww his little face when Chrissie said she'd go to lunch with him..I loved the way he slightly put his tongue between his teeth...

He really is gorgeous.  DIsappointed we didn't see him in his builder's outfit tonight.  As he was dressed up all day does this mean that his job has finished or is it just a day off???

I'm loving seeing Jake's tougher side and I liked the way he got angry with Danny the other night when he said "That's enough.." the second time he said it he sounded really angry..

----------


## Babe14

I'm loving the way Jake's character is developing and am really looking forward it it developing further when he returns.

The fun side of him is really begininng to shine through now as well as he's fun sense of humour.  Jake's sense of humour is very like Dennis'

----------


## Rach33

> I'm loving the way Jake's character is developing and am really looking forward it it developing further when he returns.
> 
> The fun side of him is really begininng to shine through now as well as he's fun sense of humour.  Jake's sense of humour is very like Dennis'


AGREED  :Cheer:   :Cheer:   lots and lots of times I loved Friday's episode without Danny you get to him for who he really is (although will miss Danny too) 

Dennis and Jake share some of the same traits and I like it my two fave EE guys awwww

----------


## Babe14

> AGREED    lots and lots of times I loved Friday's episode without Danny you get to him for who he really is (although will miss Danny too) 
> 
> Dennis and Jake share some of the same traits and I like it my two fave EE guys awwww


Jake and D Easties two hottest guys, although Jakey in my opinion is THE hottest..he is soooo cute.  Jake is so funny, cute, he has so much love to give and when he falls he falls big time (Re Chrissie) I'm sorry but the way I feel about Danny after his recent behaviour I won't miss him, he is messing up Jake's life. I think that Jake on his own will be really great, the character could go along way and in many directions providing he is given the chance to do so..Nine weeks wihout Jakey  :EEK!:   :Crying:  No Jakissie for 9 weeks either  :Crying:  Maybe Jake's abscence will give Chrissie the kick she needs..awww she just needs to tell him the truth and trust him, let him love her...  :Wub:

----------


## Rach33

> Jake and D Easties two hottest guys, although Jakey in my opinion is THE hottest..he is soooo cute.  Jake is so funny, cute, he has so much love to give and when he falls he falls big time (Re Chrissie) I'm sorry but the way I feel about Danny after his recent behaviour I won't miss him, he is messing up Jake's life. I think that Jake on his own will be really great, the character could go along way and in many directions providing he is given the chance to do so..Nine weeks wihout Jakey   No Jakissie for 9 weeks either  Maybe Jake's abscence will give Chrissie the kick she needs..awww she just needs to tell him the truth and trust him, let him love her...


Jake on his own will be brill I can't wait I hope we have loads more Jakissie on his return but will Chrissie still have the pub????

As for Danny I will miss him but I won't if you know what I mean I like him and some of the things he says but I feel since Johnny sacked them he's behaviour has been petty and meaningless 

Jake and Dennis I can see them becoming mates on Jake's return in theory it's only ever Danny who has the problem with Dennis but Jake needs to be careful cos of Andy's death 

NINE whole weeks I will be driven to despair I think but at least we have Dennis   :Wub:  but I will miss Jake awwww

----------


## Babe14

> Jake on his own will be brill I can't wait I hope we have loads more Jakissie on his return but will Chrissie still have the pub????
> 
> Jake and Dennis I can see them becoming mates on Jake's return in theory it's only ever Danny who has the problem with Dennis but Jake needs to be careful cos of Andy's death


I Can think of at least 4 big Jakissie storylines we could have upon Jake's return.  Well we know that Chrissie may still have the pub come the autumn when the Mitchells return and so does Jakey.

I am hoping that D and Jakey become mates too they would be great together like you said D and Jake haven't really got a prob..well apart from the fact that D smacked him one LOL! Jake has just let that one go and moved on.  Pity Danny can't take a leaf out of Jake's book and do the same, he would be so sweet again if he did.. That would be a good storyline if Jake and D became really good mates and Jake told him the tuth about Andy's death..

----------


## Rach33

I'm really hoping the Mitchells don't get the pub back my mate upset me the other day by saying that Chrissie selling the pub was leading the way to the Mitchells return 

I think Jake and Dennis have a lot of potential togehter despite Dennis smacking him one I can just see it now Jake and Dennis against the Mitchell brothers he he

----------


## BlackKat

> I think Jake and Dennis have a lot of potential togehter despite Dennis smacking him one I can just see it now Jake and Dennis against the Mitchell brothers he he



I can just see the Jakissie and Shannis double dates, lol.   :Lol:

----------


## Rach33

> I can just see the Jakissie and Shannis double dates, lol.


That would be brill   :Rotfl:  I can just see it now Sharon and Chrissie talking shoes, clothes etc and Jake and Dennis making small talk murders and fights and working for two of the most dangerous men in the criminal underworld

----------


## Babe14

LOL! I can see that too Jake and Dennis V the Mitchells, also I can see them going up against Johnny too.  If D and Jakey were to become friends I think ther friendship would start upon Jakey's return. Like D was when he returned, I can see him being given a hard time by the residents, lead of course by Johnny, Chrissie will more than likely be in a right state so she prob won't be very friendly towards Jakey either (at first) so I think that D will be the one who will be "welcoming" towards Jakey..

If Jake tells him the truth about Andy's murder, which I think he may to clear the air, D will go off at him to start with but when he calms down and has a think he'll realise that Jake wasn't responsible he was just an innocent by stander at the end of the day...

----------


## Babe14

My dreams of Jakey being a builder where shattered last night when he said that working on a building site wasn't for him  :Crying:  Still I like the idea of Jake and Pat running the bookies together :Smile: 
Remember when he worked there before and said to Pat something about how they could be office Romeos and Pat told him that she had a bit more mileage on her clock than him! LOL They will be good together.
I'm getting the impression that they are putting Jake in places where he can play a central role in all the characters storylines as well as his own.

Pat - The Bookies (This relationship could be similar to Dot/Dennis) Johnny

Chrissie - Romance/Den/Andy/Pregnancy/Mitchells/Sharon/Dennis

Dennis - Andy/Friendship

Alfie/Nana Moon - Family

He looked lovely last night in his suit  :Smile:

----------


## NikNakNoodle

Im still in total SHOCK at the thought that we arent going to see Jake on our screens for a few months!What am i going to do...and they leave it when him and chrissie are gettin very close GRR ! typical! Well its not that long till hes back i suppose! At least we have dennis to look at and concentrate on!

----------


## Babe14

Poor Jakey just when things are coming together nicely for him he has to do a runner because YES Danny has messed up again! He'll never have any happiness whilst he has to look out for Danny all the time. What's the betting he'll get that job he went for an interview for..

Still when he returns hopefully he will work at the Bookies with Pat or he'll change his mind about being a builder...*Dreaming*

I'm going to miss Jakey during those 9 long weeks, especailly as his character is really shining at the mo and we are learning a lot about him.  Still something to look forward to his return when we'll be seeing a lot more of him and also seeing his character developing more...

In the meantime we have Shannis, The Millers, Molfie/Kalfie to keep us busy...

----------


## kayleigh6654

But I don't like Shannis, The Millers and Alfie...
I want Jakey back!

----------


## Babe14

It's going to be a bit dull during those 9 weeks without Jakey there's no doubt about it, but I do like the Millers and Shannis :Smile:  Alfie will be a bit dull  during this time as he works well with Jakey but not on his own.  Jakey on the other hand is a very interesting and flexible character who works well in all situations with or without someone...

----------


## squarelady

9 weeks! Blimey - that's just not fair. Specially since I thought it would only be three! I can't wait to see the episodes though!

----------


## Babe14

I can't wait until tonight or tomorrow either. These two episodes are the ones I've been waiting for all week.

Yes I too thought that Jakey was only off screen for 3 weeks, I'm sure that is what I have read and what LK said to Joel on this morning, still it makes sense if Joel isn't due back on screen again until the early autumn..*Sulk*

----------


## Babe14

Loved Jakey tonight in his Pinstripe Jacket, Jeans and white T.  He looked gorg

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

hiya,
yeah jake moon look absolutely gorgeous last night,but ey,he looks fit every single episode,haha,lol.
i absolutely loved the scenes with jake and chrissie watts,and when he told her something about his childhood,poor thing!!!!!
and i thought that it was absolutely great when chrissie went upstairs and he was gonna walk out,but then in the end he locked the door and decided to go up there too!!!!!
what are we gonna do without jake moon for nine weeks ey?????!!!!!
i absolutely can't wait untill tonight though,it will be really really great!!!!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

No I can't either..I hope Jakey really fronts Johnny out.

I loved the bits abut the childhood and you could see real emotion and pain on Jakey's face..it was clever how they done it Jakey was sat telling Chrissie more about Danny than anything the way he used to really hold onto his sleeve, he'd go to bed at night there he'd be and still be there in the morning..then we had Danny in the club filling in the missing pieces for us about how the dad used to beat them with his belt, left them on their own. no cash, no food and how they used to have to scrounge off the chip man..awww

Really when you think about it Danny has never stopped clinging to Jakey's sleeve..

Yes 9 weeks of torutre without Jakey, still we'll have D to drool over and keep us occupied until he returns...

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone else think the childhood is going to be an issue with Jake as well when he comes back? With Danny, it's all coming out now, and it's coming out big style. Yet, with Jake he says he's moved on and dealt, but sometimes the look on his face says he hasn't really. I don't mean he'll do a Danny, but I think he will end up having to deal with it as well - especially if his parents do show up.

----------


## Babe14

It still hurts Jake and you can tell that he is trying to move on but their is a part of him that can't.  I think Jake is just keeping it bottled up and hasn't really had time to think about it because of Danny, he's always had to look after him. When jakey was telling Chrissie last night that you have to try to move on I think he meant from Danny as well..I think we will be learning a lot more about his past when he returns.

I thought that his dad may show up in the square as this seems to be the theme in the soaps at the mo, but it looks as though it's going to be Mickey's dad..

The mother hasn't been mentioned so we still are none the wiser as to where she was..

----------


## Babe14

Someone tell me I wasn't illusinating, did anyone else see what I did

*JAKEY WITH HIS KIT OFF*

That was so sexy when Jakey was stood at the window *Naked*  :Wub:  

Then we got a full length body shot in the bedroom.  :Wub:  

What a fantastic body.  :Wub:  

Joel bless your cotton socks you've made us female viewers very very happy. Hope to see more of you like this when you return...

Jakey looked gorgeous tonight and I loved his hair it was all ruffled up and he had those gorgeous tuffty bits stuck up at the back and side..awww

Excellent acting from Joel tonight, Anger, emotion, tears and Jake Maskall was excellent too.

I've said it thousands of times and now there isn't a doubt in my mind Joel is going to make a great impact on Easties and is doing already.

Joel Beckett is defo my sexiest male.  Watch out Nig! LOL

----------


## Tamzi

Ok, well I think Babe14 has just said what i wanted to say (cheek!), but yes I was in heaven when I saw Jake topless. Joel Beckett's acting was fab, along with Jake Maskall and TAO. I miss the final thing with Jake (when he's on the phone), to go walking up a mountain! Outrageous!
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Ok, well I think Babe14 has just said what i wanted to say (cheek!), but yes I was in heaven when I saw Jake topless. Joel Beckett's acting was fab, along with Jake Maskall and TAO. I miss the final thing with Jake (when he's on the phone), to go walking up a mountain! Outrageous!
> xxx


LOL Do we see Jakey again? before the big return (I hope it's a *Naked* scene again) for some reason I feel a bit faint today..can't think why LOL  :Wub:  

Hope you enjoy your mountaineering (just don't think about Jakey *naked* whilst your walking up there) Enjoy your sports week :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone else set up their own little Jake Moon cheerleading squad in front of the telly when he was bitching out Johnny? Johnny: "No one talks to me like that." Jake: "Er...f**k you."




I almost died when he was naked. I wasn't even sure we would get him topless, so... **thud**



Is it September yet?

----------


## Babe14

> Anyone else set up their own little Jake Moon cheerleading squad in front of the telly when he was bitching out Johnny? Johnny: "No one talks to me like that." Jake: "Er...f**k you."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I almost died when he was naked. I wasn't even sure we would get him topless, so... **thud**
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  

I loved it when Johnny told him to go away after he shoved Danny ion the car and he walked round to the other side and got in. Yep Jakey baby defo told Johnny some home truths tonight.  Hope he does the same whenhe returns to the square and tells Johnny to F if he tells him to get out of the square..

I think that the character of Jakey has been changed slightly to what it was going to originally, the gangster stuff has been taken out..

Loved it when he kicked the car window in and rolled out onto the road Bruce willis eat your heart out..um Jakey as James Bond...

----------


## Tamzi

Sadly not. I cant beleive he went topless/naked! Made my day. I am going to try and enjoy my sports week, I'm just not into stuff like canoeing and gorge scrambling.
xxx

----------


## Babe14

When we first had a shot of Jakey *Naked* because I wasn't expecting it I couldn't believe my eyes I thought am I seeing right and wound the recording back just to make sure..again..again...again

----------


## Tamzi

> Loved it when he kicked the car window in and rolled out onto the road Bruce willis eat your heart out..um Jakey as James Bond...


Great except for when he kind of landed on his back and he looked like it hurt! He needs to be a bit mor co ordinated to be JAmes Bond. Great getting out of the car till he fell
xxx

----------


## Babe14

Maybe Joel was wearing that hankie to make it look as though he was *Naked*

Lucky TAO having a birds eye view no wonder she was eying him up LOL

----------


## BlackKat

> Great except for when he kind of landed on his back and he looked like it hurt! He needs to be a bit mor co ordinated to be JAmes Bond. Great getting out of the car till he fell
> xxx



I liked that. It would have been a bit unrealistic if he had managed to get out perfectly co-ordinated -- he wasn't exactly going to be taking his time doing it.

Oh, and how lonely and lost did he look when he was stumbling through the woods trying to find them.   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe Joel was wearing that hankie to make it look as though he was *Naked*
> 
> Lucky TAO having a birds eye view no wonder she was eying him up LOL


Can't you just imagine that meeting?

Joel: It doesn't matter how many times you ask. I'm not wearing that hanky.
EE bosses: We don't want you to.
Joel: Oh. Good.
EE bosses: We want you naked.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Great except for when he kind of landed on his back and he looked like it hurt! He needs to be a bit mor co ordinated to be JAmes Bond. Great getting out of the car till he fell
> xxx


That's the bit I loved when he fell and the way he just got up again, he just seemed to roll. Don't know if it's poss to get out of a car window without falling.

----------


## Babe14

> Can't you just imagine that meeting?
> 
> Joel: It doesn't matter how many times you ask. I'm not wearing that hanky.
> EE bosses: We don't want you to.
> Joel: Oh. Good.
> EE bosses: We want you naked.



 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  I've come over all weak again and am having trouble typing today LOL

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake finally realised tonight just how much Danny has lost it -- he looked absolutely freaked out when Danny was saying that he showed Johnny.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah it was so sweet when he fell. It must pe possble to get out the window, you just get glass in your butt! I am sure Joel would have had something on down there, no way would he have gone naked in front of TAo and the crew!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah it was so sweet when he fell. It must pe possble to get out the window, you just get glass in your butt! I am sure Joel would have had something on down there, no way would he have gone naked in front of TAo and the crew!
> xxx



Yeah, he obviously wasn't completely naked. But he was naked enough. ;)   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

Yep. Naked enough for me
xxx

----------


## Babe14

I just thought with Joel being *Naked* last night maybe this is the start of the sexed up Enders that they want and Joel was named in the Sexed up article.  So hopefully this means that we will see a lot more of him like this yummmmmmmmmy!!

I think that Joel may of gone a step further than Nig last night..you watch it will be a naked Minty or Billy next! LOL! Just thought maybe Phil Mitchell will be getting his kit off too LOL

Yeah Joel wasn't naked he was just made to look naked I reckon he had a small towel on or his boxies rolled down and that's the reason you wasn't shown below a certain level. Mind you it was good enough for me you had a lovely full body shot from his shoulders all the way down to his hips in the bedroom and oh that window scene..god 

*Badly Obsessing with Joel's Body*

----------


## Tamzi

eeeeeeewwwwwwwww Phil Mitchell naked!

----------


## Babe14

> Yep. Naked enough for me
> xxx


Yep afterall this is a soap not a porno movie   :Lol:  and it's nice to have a part of Joel Left to our imaginations :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah maybe Joel Beckett will start going topless a bit more!
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> eeeeeeewwwwwwwww Phil Mitchell naked!


At one time I would of said yes please but now..um no.  Think I could handle shirt only off with a pair of jeans. Oh god Jakey Obsess mo Jakey in just a pair of jeans..think I'm in need of a sedative LOL

----------


## Tamzi

Calm down Babe14. Yes Jake topless in his jeans,............................................  ..................................................  ................................................ oh sorry just fainted there
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah maybe Joel Beckett will start going topless a bit more!
> xxx


and bottomless as in last night's eppi.  :Wub:    Maybe we'll see that hanky yet..shower scene, reaches for the "hanky" places it low on his hips and goes and stands in the kitchen doorway of the Vic watching Chrissie with a certain look on his face...

----------


## BlackKat

> At one time I would of said yes please but now..um no.  Think I could handle shirt only off with a pair of jeans. Oh god Jakey Obsess mo Jakey in just a pair of jeans..think I'm in need of a sedative LOL



Specially if they were those stone washed ones he sometimes wears, the ones that look a little worn...*dreams*

----------


## Tamzi

Ok, we are getting a lot bssessed now. I  love Jake in jeans though.
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Specially if they were those stone washed ones he sometimes wears, the ones that look a little worn...*dreams*


Oh yeah.. *Sessing again* with that low slung look, halfway down the bum..or his stripy ones or the ones he had on last night...

----------


## Babe14

> Calm down Babe14. Yes Jake topless in his jeans,............................................  ..................................................  ................................................ oh sorry just fainted there
> xxx


  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

I can never decide between suited Jake, builder Jake or jeans jake
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> I can never decide between suited Jake, builder Jake or jeans jake
> xxx


You missed one Naked Jake LOL 
Jakey's hot in a suit, steamy in Jeans and hotterr than a sauna as Builder Jakey and Naked Jakey well he's hotter than the Sahara Desert  :Wub:    I know which one I like best  :Lol:  

Our builder Jakey dream has been shattered and I think it's going to be Bookie Jakey..

----------


## BlackKat

> Jakey's hot in a suit, steamy in Jeans and higher than boiling point as Builder Jakey.  Alas that dream is shattered as I thinkit's going to be Bookie Jakey..



I'm putting in a bid for Barman Jake. He was great the few times we saw him at Scarlets. I'd like to see him helping Chrissie out - don't know if he'd do it full time though.

----------


## Tamzi

There are so many gorgeous Jakes. I think someone (when the strike is over) should make a banner for all the different Jake's but there are so many
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> There are so many gorgeous Jakes. I think someone (when the strike is over) should make a banner for all the different Jake's but there are so many
> xxx


Are we allowed a naked one LOL

Jakey has so many different looks it's amazing. Count me in on the strike.

----------


## BlackKat

> There are so many gorgeous Jakes. I think someone (when the strike is over) should make a banner for all the different Jake's but there are so many
> xxx


Oo, such a good idea. We could number them and have limited editions of the Jakes we don't see very often. I'll do some.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Are we allowed a naked one LOL
> 
> Jakey has so many different looks it's amazing. Count me in on the strike.


We could have a semi-naked, limited edition one,   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> I'm putting in a bid for Barman Jake. He was great the few times we saw him at Scarlets. I'd like to see him helping Chrissie out - don't know if he'd do it full time though.


I think it will defo be Jake and Pat in the bookies and yes I think we'll see him from time to time helping Chrissie behind the bar.

I like the way they are pairing younger characters with the older ones, so far we have

Dennis/Dot
Sharon/Pauline
Pat/Jakey

----------


## Tamzi

It would be so cool. How many different Jakes are there? There's builder Jake, bookie Jake, suited jake, Naked Jake,

----------


## BlackKat

> It would be so cool. How many different Jakes are there? There's builder Jake, bookie Jake, suited jake, Naked Jake,



There's the Jake with that cheap leather jacket he used to have (needs a name) Oh, and Gangster Jake with that 3-quarter length coat.

----------


## Babe14

> We could have a semi-naked, limited edition one,


  :Rotfl:  You've set me off again...taking another seddy LOL

Good idea different Jakey's and look forward to seeing your banners :Smile: 

I'll do a bodge job of something too :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

So many Jakes, so little time
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

We need to agree on numbering them I think.

----------


## BlackKat

Thought of another: Cooking Jake!

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah. we should rate them. like which is the no.1 Jake. I can guess which one
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> There's the Jake with that cheap leather jacket he used to have (needs a name) Oh, and Gangster Jake with that 3-quarter length coat.


I liked his little leather it was sort of a material silver metallic looking one.

Emotional Jakey, Saucey Jakey (Dessert) and when he went to fix Chrissie's leaking tap, flirty Jakey, Angry Jakey,

Speaking of which what about last night when he grabbbed Danny and asked him if he set Johnny's house alight and then whenhe found Johnny adn Danny in the woods and shouted "No!"

----------


## Tamzi

Action Jakey when he flew out the window
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah. we should rate them. like which is the no.1 Jake. I can guess which one
> xxx


I didn't say a word...

----------


## Babe14

Market Trader Jakey..

----------


## Tamzi

> I didn't say a word...


I can guess though!

----------


## Tamzi

> Market Trader Jakey..


That was lovely

----------


## Babe14

What about Danny Jakey there is loads of different expressions there..a banner in itself there..

----------


## Babe14

don't forget his hands...another bit of his bod I'm sessing with..love it when he rubs it down the back of his head.  He hasn't done that for a while..

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah. Like when he Jake got punched by danny  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

Crying Jake.   :Crying:  







> Speaking of which what about last night when he grabbbed Danny and asked him if he set Johnny's house alight and then whenhe found Johnny adn Danny in the woods and shouted "No!"


What about when he was banging on the car window. "Don't you touch him! Don't you dare!"   :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> don't forget his hands...another bit of his bod I'm sessing with..love it when he rubs it down the back of his head.  He hasn't done that for a while..


He did it last night when he was shouting at Danny in the house.

----------


## Tamzi

Oh yeah, thats great when he rubs his head at the back. I love stressed out Jake
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> He did it last night when he was shouting at Danny in the house.


Can't believe I missed that mind you I think I was still stunned...

----------


## Babe14

Just remembered somethng from last night awww what about when he was saying bye to Chrissie and he said "I'm his brother.." "If I don't take care of him who else will" awww

----------


## Tamzi

I loved Jake last night, when he was in love, crying, stressed, action, nearly dying
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Crying Jake.   
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about when he was banging on the car window. "Don't you touch him! Don't you dare!"


Yeah he was going mad, Joel really is fantastic. "Leave him alone" maybe he said the same kind of things when the father beat Danny...

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, I see what danny means about him being like the dad
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> I loved Jake last night, when he was in love, crying, stressed, action, nearly dying
> xxx


Poor baby a right emotinal roller coaster.  Just shows what a strong character he is..

----------


## BlackKat

Jake really went from one extreme to the next last night, and managed them all brilliantly. (The character as well as from the acting side)

I loved it when him and Chrissie were clinging onto each other and she said "Stay." The way he said "I can't," he just sounded so broken. 


Can we have a *"F**k you, Johnny," Jake*  as well.

----------


## Tamzi

I know he so wanted to stay. He wont be able to swear at johnny because of the before watershed
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, I see what danny means about him being like the dad
> xxx


Yeah Jakey is Danny's emotional crutch.  He also looked upon Johnny as a substitue dad and only wanted approval and attention from him, but went the wrong way about it.  Jakey went the right way about things and ended up getting everything Danny craved.
 "Nothing like this will ever happen again you have my word. You know you can trust me"

----------


## BlackKat

> I know he so wanted to stay. He wont be able to swear at johnny because of the before watershed
> xxx



Yeah, he can't say it. But the look on his face did it for him. "You really are full of it aren't you?" Go Jake!

----------


## Babe14

> I know he so wanted to stay. He wont be able to swear at johnny because of the before watershed
> xxx


Yet it's something you hear all the time in reality.  There is no watershed here.
I don't like over use of swear words but think the odd one hear and there is O.K.

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, but i use to watch ee when I was ten and my mum would have hated for me to hear that word. Yeah Jake's face said it all
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, he can't say it. But the look on his face did it for him. "You really are full of it aren't you?" Go Jake!


and again when Johnny said "what did you say" it was ike "F you I don't care what you think anymore.  You don't scare me" bit like in the Vic really..I'd love upon Jakey's return for him to punch Johnny one.

So much for I'm a changed man. It was all because of Johnny Allen he started the whole thing by sacking the boys because they were corrupting him ---cough--cough--only for it all to be total crap..Johnny can never change last night proved that "Your just a thug" "You've caused more pain than you've ever felt"  Another life he has destroyed.

I liked the end bit when Jakey went shoot us then..it was as much to say to Johnny if your going to do it, get on with it if you've got the 'alls to shoot me as well..

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, but i use to watch ee when I was ten and my mum would have hated for me to hear that word. Yeah Jake's face said it all
> xxx


Have to admit it's not a swear word I like. Still Easties is real enough and I think I have heard the odd bloody here and there and recently.  Those kind of swear words I don't mind so long as it stays in context.

----------


## Tamzi

Johnny will always be dodgy. He cant go straight. I loved Jake last night. He was so strong.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> and again when Johnny said "what did you say" it was ike "F you I don't care what you think anymore.  You don't scare me" bit like in the Vic really..I'd love upon Jakey's return for him to punch Johnny one.
> 
> So much for I'm a changed man. It was all because of Johnny Allen he started the whole thing by sacking the boys because they were corrupting him ---cough--cough--only for it all to be total crap..Johnny can never change last night proved that "Your just a thug" "You've caused more pain than you've ever felt"  Another life he has destroyed.
> 
> I liked the end bit when Jakey went shoot us then..it was as much to say to Johnny if your going to do it, get on with it if you've got the 'alls to shoot me as well..



I love that Jake completely sees through Johnny's little 'good dodgy, old school gangster,' crap. He's a murderer, plain and simple. I think when Jake comes back, whilst he won't be looking for a fight, he definitely won't be hiding.

----------


## Babe14

> Johnny will always be dodgy. He cant go straight. I loved Jake last night. He was so strong.
> xxx


A cork screw is straighter than he is LOL

I've been loving Jakey more and more over this past two weeks his character has really been shining through and I think that there is still a lot more to his character which we will see being unwrapped when he returns.  Jakey isn't a thug but he's no push over, yes he is strong and he uses his head rather than his fists. Last night I think that was some of his brutal side coming out..

----------


## Tamzi

> A cork screw is straighter than he is LOL


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> A cork screw is straighter than he is LOL
> 
> I've been loving Jakey more and more over this past two weeks his character has really been shining through and I think that there is still a lot more to his character which we will see being unwrapped when he returns.  Jakey isn't a thug but he's no push over, yes he is strong and he uses his head rather than his fists. Last night I think that was some of his brutal side coming out..


And he can go from one to the other. Last night, he went from crying because of leaving Chrissie, to smashing his way out a car and taking on Johnny, and I believed it. When Johnny went from throwing Andy off a bridge to "They might corrupt meeeeee!" I was left thinking 'what the hell'. Jake can go from crying to brutal, and it totally fits the character and it works.

----------


## Babe14

Last night Jakey showed how strong he was in that end scene.  Johnny had the gun and Jakey just strolled infront of him picked Danny up, put him behind him so he was  stood infront , that was as much to say your going to have to shoot me first before you get to Danny.. (good screen grab of that on JBO)

----------


## BlackKat

I think it fits his mindset of "You deal with things and move on."

Remember the Jakissie scene when Shannis returned where he went off on her for not moving on past Den, and just falling apart instead. Makes a lot of sense now - probably not intentional, but cool anyway.

----------


## Tamzi

I think JB is such a good actor. I man he can portray so many different sides of Jake in 1/2 hour, thats talent
xxx

----------


## Rach33

Remeber on Thursady Jake mentioned the sleeve holding thing that Danny did when they were little did anyone else notcie Danny doing the same thing the minute Jake got in the car that made me cry all over again

----------


## BlackKat

> Remeber on Thursady Jake mentioned the sleeve holding thing that Danny did when they were little did anyone else notcie Danny doing the same thing the minute Jake got in the car that made me cry all over again



I noticed that - thought it was really good. Jake seemed to hold his arm out as well, as though he knew what Danny wanted.  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

Another thing from yesterday when Jake stopped Johnny:

Johnny: You got out? And instead of running away you come here to save him?


I was like, "Er, Johnny...have you _met_ Jake?" Don't tell me Johnny honestly expected Jake to just leave.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I think that there is still a lot more to his character which we will see being unwrapped when he returns.


In more ways than one?!?  :Wub:  
This storyline has allowed us to see Jake as a much deeper character and Joel Beckett as an amazing actor  :Cheer:  . Hopefully we will see a little more of him on Monday, but after that I will be literally counting down the days till he comes back - how many days are there in 9 weeks? Me thinks a lot  :Thumbsdown:  !!

----------


## Tamzi

I cant believe it's nine whole weeks.  :Sad: 
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

i know... NINE whole WEEKS... what are we going to do for a whole 9 weeks???... at least we have Dennis back... phew... bring Jake back NOW... NOW... NOW...

----------


## squarelady

We're going to have to spend hours dreaming and starring at pictures of him!  :Lol:  <--- Sounds like a brilliant way to spend nine weeks!  :Love:   :Lol:

----------


## Tamzi

So glad I recorded this weeks episodes. Now I have lots of videos to fall back on. Andy's death, the party, St George's Day, Cut finger, Last weeks, This weeks.
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> In more ways than one?!?  
> This storyline has allowed us to see Jake as a much deeper character and Joel Beckett as an amazing actor  . Hopefully we will see a little more of him on Monday, but after that I will be literally counting down the days till he comes back - how many days are there in 9 weeks? Me thinks a lot  !!


Jakey has really been built up this past fortnight mainly by concentrating on his emotions.  They've showed us a bit of his brutal side, his loyalty, his amazing strength and how he faces up to things and moves on. Jake doesn't brood on things he deals with them and gets on with it. We've finally seen things develop between Jakey and Chrissie, learnt a bit about Jakey and Danny's childhood and then we get a *Naked* Jakey  :Wub:   So I think I can safely say the writers etc have done a very good job in leaving us just wanting so much more of Jakey. Yes Joel Beckett has been just totally amazing especailly during this past week, he has showed us how as an actor you can go from one emotion to the other injust one epi. Yes Joel is going to do very very well and he has huge potental. I think that us having a *Naked* Jakey may be the start of  the new "Sexed" up 'Enders in which case I'm sure we will be seeing a LOT more of Jakey when he returns...
Nig Harman has some very serious competiton now  :Wub:  

9 Weeks and counting.....

----------


## Babe14

In Fridays Epi Jakey did the hand down the back of his head twice.  Once when he was in the background behind Ian and Jane just before the camera focused back on him and then when he was shouting at Danny.  Watched it again LOL!

----------


## Tamzi

I know I am watching the episodes. I missed recording Monday's so I am doing that today. 
xxx

----------


## squarelady

> Jakey has really been built up this past fortnight mainly by concentrating on his emotions.  They've showed us a bit of his brutal side, his loyalty, his amazing strength and how he faces up to things and moves on. Jake doesn't brood on things he deals with them and gets on with it. We've finally seen things develop between Jakey and Chrissie, learnt a bit about Jakey and Danny's childhood and then we get a *Naked* Jakey   So I think I can safely say the writers etc have done a very good job in leaving us just wanting so much more of Jakey. Yes Joel Beckett has been just totally amazing especailly during this past week, he has showed us how as an actor you can go from one emotion to the other injust one epi. Yes Joel is going to do very very well and he has huge potental. I think that us having a *Naked* Jakey may be the start of  the new "Sexed" up 'Enders in which case I'm sure we will be seeing a LOT more of Jakey when he returns...
> Nig Harman has some very serious competiton now  
> 
> 9 Weeks and counting.....


I totally agree with this! - Joel Beckett did some amazing scenes this past week and if there was any doubt in his acting ability I think he prooved everyone very wrong!

----------


## Babe14

> I totally agree with this! - Joel Beckett did some amazing scenes this past week and if there was any doubt in his acting ability I think he prooved everyone very wrong!


Especially the producers who wanted him out, bet they think differently now. Perhaps now they will realise that they have to listen to the public because they know :Smile: 

On his return when his character develops more I think Joel will be even more amazing..um..feel best actor award coming on here as well as sexiest male.

----------


## BlackKat

I've never ever had a problem with Joel Beckett's acting - he's always been great. But this week, and especialy Friday's epi, he just seemed to go that little bit higher, and some of the scenes I was stunned by him. He's been fantastic to watch.

----------


## squarelady

The acting his done this week is a far cry from The Office and the scenes he was in it that. I mean he did some amazing scenes with Danny on the flyover but this Thursday he really took my breath away with the scenes with Danny outside the house. He's really prooved himself. I just hope he'll be back soon...9 weeks is too long1

----------


## squarelady

The acting his done this week is a far cry from The Office and the scenes he was in it that. I mean he did some amazing scenes with Danny on the flyover but this Thursday he really took my breath away with the scenes with Danny outside the house. He's really prooved himself. I just hope he'll be back soon...9 weeks is too long!

----------


## Babe14

I thought he was good when he was breaking out of the car, I loved that roll/fall on the ground.  I especailly loved the way Jake stood up to Johnny and the end when he told Johnny to shoot them or don't shoot them it was up to him. I just can't get over how amazing Joel is.  It's going to be very dull and quiet without him. I'm currently watching the re-runs of the office on UKGold and I have to say I prefer Joel as Jake, much more challenging for him and of course a chance to show his true potential, which he has done in this exit storyline.

----------


## squarelady

I've been watching The Office re runs too. - I've got to agree about Action Jake although when he fell out the car it looked painful! The scenes where he was trying to break out the car were amazing though.

----------


## Tamzi

I dont get how people can say he is a wooden actor
xxx

----------


## squarelady

Well if he was he certainly isn't anymore! I can understand him being wooden at the beginning. Everyone is if they are a relativly new actor and they just started on 'Enders. It's a big shock but he's well and truly settled in now!

----------


## Babe14

It takes time for an actor/actress to get into character, look at the old epis of Easties and you'll see what I mean.  Adam Woodyatt(Ian), Leslie Grantham (Den) all seemed very plasticy then although at the time we didn't really notice and they are brill actors.   Even the most experienced actor/actresses can be wooden at times, they are only human and are entitled to off days just like we are.  Joel has been totally amazing this week and in that end scene when Jake was fronting Johnny Joel was doing a very mixed bag of emotions in just one scene, emotional, fear, anger, desperation..

The writers have done a wonderful job too lately. I get the impression that most of the attention has been deliberately focused on Jake on his emotions, so that we have been left wanting more of him.  Whereas Danny I think they have totally destroyed the character so that we won't miss him and want him to go. Also I think things have been done this way so that we will accept Jakey without Danny upon his return, I prefer Jakey on his own it works well. We have been made to feel sorry for Jake as he is the one who has bore the brunt of it all. Danny has been a victim too from the abuse he suffered as a child, it has left him scared and unable to move on, whereas Jake it has made him very strong and he can move on but not 100% because he has to look after Danny.  We have been shown both sides of what can happen after being abused as a child it can either leave you psycologically scared or make you a stronger person.

Jake has to now face up to the extent of Danny's "Illness" and do the right thing for  both their sakes.

After seeing how strong Jake is this week and the way in which he fronted out Johnny I'm sure that he could front out the Mitchells.  Afterall they are just like Johnny at the end of the day "Thugs" and "Full of It" One uses a gun and takes your life the other uses fists and almost takes your life...

----------


## Babe14

> It's a big shock but he's well and truly settled in now!


There is  absolutely no doubt about it. Joel may be a bit out of chaacter after his break, as others have been, but once he gets going again he will just go from amazing to truely amazing to truely fantastic. :Smile:  I can see him being very central in Easties.

----------


## BlackKat

This is so crap, mainly because I had no pics of Jakey in the coat, so had to take them from clips, which means they aren't good quality.

 

Oh, and the quote is nicked from Buffy (originally said about Spike by BuffyBot), because it was funny and I thought it fit.

----------


## Babe14

I like it it's good, the quality isn't crap, well I don't think so anyway.  It's lovely thanks :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> This is so crap, mainly because I had no pics of Jakey in the coat, so had to take them from clips, which means they aren't good quality.
> 
>  
> 
> Oh, and the quote is nicked from Buffy (originally said about Spike by BuffyBot), because it was funny and I thought it fit.


The quote goes well.

----------


## squarelady

Where are the pictures in that coat from? *drools*  :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

How good does he look in that coat?   :Wub:  But then, he looks good in anything.


 <-- Jeans!





Lexie -- The episode is the one where Johnny puts bouncers on the door of the Vic. Don't know the date, but give me a minute and I'll go see if I can find out.

----------


## true.moon

yeah for a man he is quite fashionable

----------


## BlackKat

I think the date was 10th March. If not, it was definitely around the date.

----------


## Babe14

> But then, he looks good in anything.
> 
> 
>  <-- Jeans!


Even better in nothing LOL  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

Oh damn! My DVD for March 10th doesn't work so I can't get an screengrabs of it! <_<

----------


## kayleigh6654

ActionJake is blatently the best, especially the way Jake Maskell did the eyes  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

First of what will feel like many episodes without Jake.  :Sad:  I miss him already.   :Crying:  It was just missing something.

Chrissie was so worried. "They're okay?...*he's* okay?"

----------


## BlackKat

And also "I don't believe in damnation, but you are damned."   :Rotfl:  

I guess telling Johnny Allen to go to hell runs in the family. Jake was better at it.   :Lol:

----------


## kayleigh6654

I thought that, Jake then Alfie standing up to him and telling him they aren't scared of him! Nicely done EE!

----------


## Babe14

Did anyone else go all weak at the knees when they heard Jakey on the answer phone  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> And also "I don't believe in damnation, but you are damned."   
> 
> I guess telling Johnny Allen to go to hell runs in the family. Jake was better at it.


Jakey kept his emotions in check unlike Alfie..aww bless he was so distressed but yes I was very impressed with Alfie, although I was cringing at how emotional he was infront of Johnny. Still he was really gunning for Johnny last night and I loved the way he told Johnny that he swears to God..if he's killed Jake and Danny.  Wonder what Alfie would of done?

----------


## Babe14

I'm really missing Jakey too. Easties is til lbrill at the mo but it just seems empty without Jakey :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm really missing Jakey too. Easties is til lbrill at the mo but it just seems empty without Jakey



Yeah, it's like I don't have a problem with the storylines (most of them) or the acting, or anything...it's just last night it was missing something. I think Jakey just brought I dunno...energy to the screen. It's too quiet without him. Really missing him.  :Sad: 

Is it September yet?

----------


## Babe14

We've praised Jakey from the hill tops and rightly so, but is there anything that we don't like about him?

----------


## Babe14

The only thing I'm not keen on is his silvery metallic material looking leather.  He does look nice in it but I think he should ditch it for a nice dark brown one with buttons down the front the same length as his lovely pinstripe jacket...

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, it's like I don't have a problem with the storylines (most of them) or the acting, or anything...it's just last night it was missing something. I think Jakey just brought I dunno...energy to the screen. It's too quiet without him. Really missing him. 
> 
> Is it September yet?


Joel has started filming again, I thought it would be round about this time  :Wub:

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yes.... :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> The only thing I'm not keen on is his silvery metallic material looking leather.  He does look nice in it but I think he should ditch it for a nice dark brown one with buttons down the front the same length as his lovely pinstripe jacket...



I don't think the leather looking jacket suits the character anymore. When Jake first came in he was quite rough around the edges, and a "bad boy." I think Jake's settled now (or he was until Danny messed it up) and we were seeing the real Jake. So, yeah, I think the jacket suited him then, but now anymore. If that makes sense.

----------


## Babe14

My fav Jakey is "Action" Jakey and "Brutal" Jakey.  I don't want his character to go all goodie, goodie.  I like it how it is now tough, gentle, sensitive loving etc with that brutal streak, a bit rough around the edges with a bit of a bad boy mixed in. I don't want Jakey to get mixed up with Johnny again.  I'd like to see his brutal and bad boy side say if the Mitchells decide to give him a hard time or Johnny even. I like the idea of Jakey settled in Walford and hope that he does work at the Bookies with Pat (I'd prefer Builder Jakey but we can't have everything..*Sigh*).  I'd like to see alot of emotion, drama, grit etc for his character as well as a hot steamy romance..I'd like to see Jakey and Alfie continue bonding with that comedy and sorting problems out together...learn more about their past.  What's happened to Jakey's mother etc.

What sort of character would you all like Jakey to be and what would you like to see happen for the character?

----------


## BlackKat

I want Jakey to be like he was these last couple of weeks - strong, sensitive, slightly moody side, got a bit of a brutal streak when he needs to. Not saying I don't want him to grow as a a character, but I don't want him to go to either extreme of being a complete bad boy, or a completely goodie.

I want to know where the hell his mother was/is. I think his mother coming back (as she is never mentioned, my theory is that she ran out on the family leaving the boys with their dad) would be a better story than his dad appearing, as that could seem slightly predictable.

I don't want him thrown into a romance straight away once Chrissie leaves, but if one naturally develops that wouldn't bug me too much. I think he needs a few close friends around the square (maybe Dennis?) as now Danny's gone, Alfie's leaving at the end of the year, and Chrissie's going, he may be slightly adrift. So I think they need to start laying down those roots when he comes back, rather than "Now Alfie's gone, he's suddenly BFF with Dennis."

I think he's definitely going to play a part in the outcome of Den's body storyline, so I can't wait to see how.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

That sounds good to me, I'm really interested in how Jakey's character is going to be developed even further.   I too think it would be better to bring the mother into the soap rather than the dad and that way the missing pieces can be filled in as to where she was, did she leave, did the father throw her out, did she have an affair, sleep around, was it after this the father turned to drink and took it all  out on the boys?

I'm sorry but I don't want Jakey and Chrissie anymore, I've gone off Chrissie now she is being really nasty to D and Sharon. (Like TAO and think she plays a brill part, it's nice to see a villaness instead of a villan for a change.  Would like her to stay in Enders playing this role but not to be together with Jakey) I have a feeling that when Chrissie leaves she may turn round to Jakey and tell him that he was only ever a bit of fun as far as she is concerned. I have my mind set on Jakey and Kat for a future romance.  I'd like him to go out with a couple of women before he settles into a new love affair, he could have a brief fling with Dawn Miller (one night stand say) and perhaps a fling with Kat before they get together properley over a period of time.
Be nice if some of his mates were brought into the soap say this Joey who has been mentioned and perhaps the ones from severn sisters who Jakey and Danny spent a drunken few days with, just as every now and thens. I really hope that Jakey and Dennis form a friendship and eventually a trust in one another.

----------


## Babe14

Can't wait to see what kind of relationship he will have the Mitchells either, that is bound to be a very interesting one. Dennis/Jakey v Mitchells..just realised D is similar to Danny in that he acts with his fists, so if D and Jakey were to become best mates they would prob have a similar relationship as Jakey and Danny did when it came to confrontations.  Only D is a bit more in control although he does lose it every now and then, as we saw last night.  That is what I love abouthim though his hot headedness..

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm sorry but I don't want Jakey and Chrissie anymore, I've gone off Chrissie now she is being really nasty to D and Sharon. (Like TAO and think she plays a brill part, it's nice to see a villaness instead of a villan for a change.  Would like her to stay in Enders playing this role but not to be together with Jakey) I have a feeling that when Chrissie leaves she may turn round to Jakey and tell him that he was only ever a bit of fun as far as she is concerned.


I think if she does it'll only be to push him away so he doesn't get caught up in everything.

I don't like Chrissie manipulating Sharon and Dennis (although really, since Den's death she was constantly manipulating Zoe -- so why is her doing it to Sharon and Dennis any different?   :Searchme:   ) but I don't think she's enjoying it, or getting any pleasure out of it -- she feels she has to do it, to get them away from the Vic.

On Monday she was really worried about Jake - she does care about him. I think if Jake was still there, she wouldn't be going to the extremes she is now - he grounds her. I think losing Jake, the one person who wholeheartedly supported her, has pushed her a little closer to the cliff edge. (Plus its got to suck when your husband 'chooses' his daughter over you, and then your potential...boyfriend I guess, chooses his brother.)

So, yeah, I can't help but love Chrissie, and love Jakissie, despite what Chrissie does. And I hate hate _hate_ Kat (sorry, just my opinion lol) so I don't want her anywhere near Jakey.

I have a feeling I'm going to like Dawn Miller though (although I'll probably be proved wrong and despise her, lol) so at the moment, based on what we've heard about her, I wouldn't be adverse to seeing her in a relationship with Jake.

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, just throwing this out there, even though I'm not sure if I agree with it myself:

Do you think Jake has a problem with rescuing people? I don't mean that he likes doing it - more that, he can't help but do it. I mean, he rescues Danny often enough. So do you think the reason Jake is attracted to Chrissie, is more to do with the fact that he sees her as someone needing rescued than it is anything else?

Like I said, not sure if I even agree with it myself and I think even if it is one of the reasons, it's not the entire reason, but it was a thought I had.   :Searchme:

----------


## Rach33

do you know what I think you may have a point he feels needed by Chrissie it's part of the attraction

----------


## BlackKat

Yes, thinking more on it, I think it's a factor in it.

I think it would be an interesting issue to explore -- and a realistic outcome of his childhood, what with most likely raising Danny pretty much by himself, probably having to do a lot of things like making sure there was food in the house for both of them etc, and then carrying on with taking care of Danny into adulthood, that the instinct to take care of people would be there.

----------


## Rach33

Your right something like that will stick in his character for life he is drawn to people who need him without giving much thought to his own needs (i.e going with Danny)

----------


## BlackKat

Yep. *nods* I'm also dubious as to whether it'll be Jake who decides it's time for Danny to stand on his own two feet, or whether someone like Alfie or Chrissie will have to push him into it. Last Friday, he knew Danny had crossed the line, but he didn't seem to be blaming Danny for long, he was blaming himself.

To Chrissie: I should have been there for him...and I wasn't. Seen him winding himself up. I wasn't paying attention.

To Johnny: Danny crossed the line tonight, yeah, you're right. And I didn't see it coming, and I should have. So I guess we both messed up.

----------


## Rach33

Yeah he shifted the blame to himself so in a way it made it easier for him to deal with it and Danny and he's spent so long taking the blame and clearing up after Danny that it's become a way of life

----------


## Babe14

I think that Jakey just can't help himself he loves caring for people and being protective towards those whom he is cose to, this is possibly his downside he never thinks of his own happiness always of others first.

Chrissie in a way I can understand her behaviour and agree with some of what you both have said but I'm just not so sure about her being with Jakey anymore. Perhaps your right Jakey may be the one who keeps Chrissie in line.. As for my idea about Jakey and Kat, changed my mind as I was watching her with alfie the other night and thinking about her and Jakey together (see he's not even on screen and I'm still thinking about him LOL) and no I can't see it afterall. Kat and Alfie belong together.

I'm liking the idea of Jakey and Dawn Miller being together for a while, just a casual thing and then a new character being brought in, a childhood swetheart who is on the wild side and has lots of dark secrets, some of which Jakey already knows about...

I do think that TAO is absolutely fab and plays a wonderful part :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, I was rewatching the Thursday ep with Jake and Chrissie, and something struck me as strange:




> I can't count the amount of times that social services took us in. Some new foster parent telling us we were safe. *But Danny was right. He didn't wanna be, but he was.* Cos they did always send us back to Dad in the end.


Does it seem weird to anyone else that it would be Danny who knew the score, not Jake? I'd have thought it would have at least been both of them.


Also watched last Monday's and remembered something I forgot to comment on: Johnny took Jake's phone?!? Okay, A) Why? What does he think Jake's gonna do, prank call him in the middle of the night, and B) How damn rude.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think that Jakey just can't help himself he loves caring for people and being protective towards those whom he is cose to, this is possibly his downside he never thinks of his own happiness always of others first.


Yep, I think there are times when it's a good thing, and times when it's a bad thing. It's good that he's willing to look after Danny and support Chrissie, but at some point he needs to start thinking about himself. And I firmly believe that if Jake and Danny weren't going their seperate ways Jake would eventually be seriously hurt or killed trying to protect Danny.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

I wish he was back now....

----------


## Babe14

> Okay, I was rewatching the Thursday ep with Jake and Chrissie, and something struck me as strange:
> 
> 
> Does it seem weird to anyone else that it would be Danny who knew the score, not Jake? I'd have thought it would have at least been both of them.


Um got me thinking about that one.  At a guess I'd say that Danny just had an instinct and perhaps Jakey did too but didn't want to let one to Danny because he wanted him to feel safe...





> Also watched last Monday's and remembered something I forgot to comment on: Johnny took Jake's phone?!? Okay, A) Why? What does he think Jake's gonna do, prank call him in the middle of the night, and B) How damn rude.


I think it probably fell out of Jakey's pocket when he was trying to get out of the car and therefore Johnny found it in the back whilst clearing away all "Evidence" so to speak.

----------


## Babe14

> I wish he was back now....


Me too. I'm really misisng Jakey and it seems like ages since he was in it. I missed him last time when he wasn't in it for yonks.  Still at least this time we know that he will be back for good and we should be seeing lots and lots of him...

Nice for Joel to have the break so he can have a bit of a holiday and time to learn all his scripts :Smile:  Back in work now so at a guess I reckon we'll see him somewhere between the 21st August and 4th September...

----------


## Babe14

> And I firmly believe that if Jake and Danny weren't going their seperate ways Jake would eventually be seriously hurt or killed trying to protect Danny.


No doubt about it.  Jakey really needs to start thinking about his own happiness, perhaps after recent events Jakey will realise that things must change..

----------


## BlackKat

> No doubt about it.  Jakey really needs to start thinking about his own happiness, perhaps after recent events Jakey will realise that things must change..



Yeah, that's one thing I'm hoping to see change in his character when he comes back (not suddenly and unrealistically of course, a gradual character growth) -- I'd like to see him become more assertive of his own needs and happiness - not just when it comes to Danny, but with Chrissie as well.

----------


## Babe14

I think that "whatever" is going to happen with Danny it will change Jakey slightly. Perhaps he'll have a bit more of his brutal streak in him when it comes to sensitive issues and being close with people.  I'm not saying totally uncaring and unloving but he'll just be a bit more harder when it comes to "caring".   Jakey will be hurting because of Danny, he got hurt by Danny and by Chrissie, when he had to leave the square, so he'll be a bit cautious about allowing himself to be close to anyone.

----------


## BlackKat

That would be an interesting approach to his return. At the moment it seems the general consensus is that he'll come rushing back for Chrissie to cry on his shoulder. What if he actually comes back for a different reason, and is quite cautious around Chrissie and starting things back up again with her.   :Searchme: 

I think that however Jakey and Danny part ways, Jake will be upset about it, and probably still quite upset even if it occurs a while before Jake appears again. As much as Danny being around was messing up Jakey's life, they've always been there for each other and depended on each other, no matter how unhealthy that may have become. I think as much as Jake was a constant in Danny's life, Danny was a constant in his, and it's going to be hard for both of them to let that go.

----------


## BlackKat

Joel Beckett is nominated for Inside Soap Award's Sexiest Male. Up against Nigel Harman (who out of all of them would be my second choice), so he probably won't win, but it would be nice if he did.   :Wub:  

I think you can vote online, text, phone or post.

----------


## Tamzi

I cant find anywhere to vote online. I may go buy the mag. HE wont win sdaly he should though. Joel Beckett is really sexy.

----------


## BlackKat

To vote by text the number is *81125* and the details to text is: *IS MALE 3*

I agree he won't win, but it would be so nice if he did. I hope he gets nominated for some awards at the BSAs next year. Hopefully something from an acting point of view as well, cos he ain't just a pretty face.   :Big Grin:   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

Thanks. Yeah he has acted so well recently. I am going to go get Inside Soap soon to see whats happening in it.
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

He's also nominated for Best Newcomer.   :Cheer: 



From the EE website: 


> Lacey Turner who plays mischievous Stacey Slater, and *Joel Beckett who plays the sensible half of the Moon brothers (Jake)*, are up to win Best Newcomer.


and




> Top totty, Joel Beckett and Nigel Harman (Dennis) are in the running for the Sexiest Male award.

----------


## Tamzi

Sadly he probably wont win either, but finally some recognition!
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Well we can but try.

Text number for best newcomer is *IS NEWCOMER 3* to *81125*.   :Smile:

----------


## Layne

I was reading that this mornign, i'm sorry guys but my vote is going to Nigel!!!   :Wub:  
But i will deffo vote for Jake for newcomer 
xxx

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i miss Jake and Danny

----------


## kayleigh6654

Joel is gonna win, I've voted at least 5 times already!

----------


## Babe14

Yes! Jakey for Best Newcomer and he should win sexiest male too, he has a gorgeous body.  If he doesn't this time he defo will the next.  Time to give up the title Nig.  

My gut instincts for Joel are: Sexiest Male, Best Actor, Best Newcomer, Best Storyline (he defo should win something for his performance in the Moonie Exit Storyline he was just so fab..he is amazing) 
If Joel doesn't win sexiest male this time I feel sure he will in the future after he becomes more established in the soap and his character develops even further, and hopefully we will see more "Naked" Jakey scenes..no one has gone that far I'm sure of it..  
I still love Nig, he is great and a very good actor, but he has to come second to Joel as I feel that Joel is a truly amazing guy and an amazing actor..What's more I'm really missing him..

I'm so glad that Joel is finally getting some recognision and hopefully this is just the start...

----------


## Babe14

Just voted online for "Our" Joel, tempted to see if I can vote again and again LOL

Apart from the Joel Nominations I did a mixture.  Shame Joel hasn't been nominated for Best Actor too as I think he should of been, he was and has been truly amazing.  

I can't believe Shane Richie is up for it again, O.K he is good but I hardly think that running around the square, up and down the stairs qualifies for a best actor award and personally I think that the character of Alfie is once again lost without Jake.  They work well together but Alfie does not work on his own anymore.

----------


## Tamzi

I dont get why Alfie keeps being Nominated for best actor. He hasn't had any fabulous storylines. Oh yes Molfie deserves an award. I voted for Joel when I could and I voted Dot and Jim best couple. Cant wait for the results
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I voted once by text and once online -- both times for Joel in both nominations.   :Cheer: 

I agree he should get sexiest male -- I just don't think he will if he's up against Nigel.

Cannot believe Shane Richie is up for Best Actor either -- he doesn't do anything, but be himself. I suppose Joel hasn't had enough to do this year to be up for Best Actor thanks to that fabulous disappearing act EE managed to pull (   :Angry:  ) -- next year though definitely as long as they don't waste him.

----------


## Babe14

Shane was good in the past but not anymore, so I can't understand it either. The only reason I can think of is that it's because of the other actors such as Joel who make the character of Alfie work..

Yes I voted for Jim and Dot too , no competition there. A lot of the others that didn't involve Joel I voted for Emmerdale and one Corrie. If Corrie wins best soap then I#l know that it is a fix as it has really gone down hill.

My vote would be Emmerdale and Eastenders.  I would like to see Emmerdale win as the last couple of episodes last week were fanatastic. I voted for Easties though, have to stay loyal to "Our" Joel and the Brannings..

----------


## Babe14

> I voted once by text and once online -- both times for Joel in both nominations. 
> 
> I agree he should get sexiest male -- I just don't think he will if he's up against Nigel.
> 
> Cannot believe Shane Richie is up for Best Actor either -- he doesn't do anything, but be himself. I suppose Joel hasn't had enough to do this year to be up for Best Actor thanks to that fabulous disappearing act EE managed to pull (  ) -- next year though definitely as long as they don't waste him.


If Nigel wins again it will be because he has been in the show longer, however I do feel that Joel's popularity (Sex symbol Status) is closing in rapidly on Nigel..

I'll be happy if Joel won Best Newcomer this year along with Sexiest Male and Best Actor next year.  I agree with you about the reason why Joel hasn't been nominated as Best Actor it is purely because the charcter of Jake hasn't had enough time to develop to it's full potential yet.  Also during the last two weeks of the "Exit" storyline we were only just beginning to see and get to know Joel's amazing acting ability...

----------


## BlackKat

I don't really watch the other soaps, so I voted for EE in most of them. The few times I've watched Corrie the past few months it has seemed...bad. I was quite baffled as to why some people are saying EE isn't up to their standards yet blah blah. I watched the Killer Katy storyline and couldn't stop laughing.

I love the phrase "Our" Joel by the way.   :Big Grin:   Missing him so much at the moment. EE's good at the moment apart from a few off episodes, but I still want Jakey.

----------


## Tamzi

Cant wait to see the lovely tanned Joel back!
xxx

----------


## Babe14

> I love the phrase "Our" Joel by the way.  Missing him so much at the moment. EE's good at the moment apart from a few off episodes, but I still want Jakey.


Thanks  :Smile:  I'm enjoying the Millers being in a central role as I really like them.  Alfie/Mo/Kat is boring me, it just seems so stupid to have Alfie running around the square iike a headless chicken, in and out of houses, up and downstairs, mean would a man really act like that in reality?  Can you see Jake behaving like that? No! Jake would just come clean and talk things through, not that he would ever let himself get into the mess that Alfie has in the first place.

Easties just seems so empty without Jakey, especailly the Moon household.  Like I said I'm enjoying and do enjoy the other storylines and I have other characters who I really like but Jake just adds that I don't know what...

Still if all the action was centred around Jakey 24/7 it would be boring, not too mention that"Our"  poor Joel would more than likely end up with burn out syndrome and it is necessary in all programmes to have a good mix.  I'm really looking forward to seeing him back on screen and in a regular role, can't wait until he has another confrontation with Johnny. Also looking forward to Jake and Phil meeting..

----------


## BlackKat

So now that Nana is apparently going, who do we think Jake's main interaction is going to be with once Chrissie and Alfie have gone?

I think he's either going to be put with Dawn Miller, they'll bring in one or both of the parents, or possibily more stuff with Johnny -- not necessarily gangster stuff, but they can't ignore the fact that Johnny _was_ a gangster even if he's now a reformed wuss. He did say he'd known Jake and Danny a long time didn't he - how long? A few years or since they were kids? It's just interesting that the reports on the exit storyline sometimes referred to Johnny seeing Jake like a son -- and before Johnny reformed they did seem to have a type of father/son relationship I think it could be interesting to explore -- especially in the aftermath of what happened in the woods.

----------


## Babe14

> Cant wait to see the lovely tanned Joel back!
> xxx


And I bet he will have a lovely one.  Hopefully we will get a "Naked" tanned Jakey scene and not just a quick glimpse either..oh I've gone all weak at the thought Joel is just going to look even more gorgeous and sexy :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> Still if all the action was centred around Jakey 24/7 it would be boring, not too mention that"Our"  poor Joel would more than likely end up with burn out syndrome and it is necessary in all programmes to have a good mix.  I'm really looking forward to seeing him back on screen and in a regular role, can't wait until he has another confrontation with Johnny. Also looking forward to Jake and Phil meeting..



I agree. And also I think one of the things Alfie's character has suffered from is being pushed to the forefront all the time. He seems to be in most episodes, even if it's not a main part he'll be in the background, and I think people get sick of seeing them, and the character suffers because they just burn out. Don't want that to happen to Jakey, so I agree they should keep it with a nice mix of characters each getting their fair share. Just no more disappearing acts!

----------


## Tamzi

There have been people saying That Jake may not be staying for long though. In one article it said "Joel has recieved a short term reprieive" and when they were talking about Nana it said "she will have no family left" ! Pray this isn't true
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> There have been people saying That Jake may not be staying for long though. In one article it said "Joel has recieved a short term reprieive" and when they were talking about Nana it said "she will have no family left" ! Pray this isn't true
> xxx


The impression I got from most articles when Joel was saved was that it wasn't short term. That may have changed, but until we hear anything else I'm going to assume that for the meantime he's staying. And if rumours start circulating...well I'll cross the bridge when we come to it.

With Nana, I see her 'family' as Alfie, Spencer and Kat. Yes Jake is related to her, and yes he cares about her, but it isn't really the same. If they both stayed, it would just be Jake and Nana, and it would seem like they'd be trying to force a bond like Alfie and Nana's which I just haven't seen between her and Jake.

----------


## Babe14

> So now that Nana is apparently going, who do we think Jake's main interaction is going to be with once Chrissie and Alfie have gone?
> 
> I think he's either going to be put with Dawn Miller, they'll bring in one or both of the parents, or possibily more stuff with Johnny -- not necessarily gangster stuff, but they can't ignore the fact that Johnny _was_ a gangster even if he's now a reformed wuss. He did say he'd known Jake and Danny a long time didn't he - how long? A few years or since they were kids? It's just interesting that the reports on the exit storyline sometimes referred to Johnny seeing Jake like a son -- and before Johnny reformed they did seem to have a type of father/son relationship I think it could be interesting to explore -- especially in the aftermath of what happened in the woods.


That would be a nice little twist if Jakey turned out to be Johnny's son and Johnny didn't know..cue the mother

Oh I didn't know that Nana was going, that is sad I love her.  So that will mean Jakey will be rattling around that house on his own..

I agree about Jakey being put with Dawn Miller, this will provide an interaction with the Millers and Jakey can be involved with their storylines. I have an instinct about Jake and Dawn.

Working at the bookies with Pat - again more storylines for Jake to be involved in.

Dennis and Jake becoming close mates - more storylines (first one the Andy death).  Dennis and Phil are sworn enemies as I would imagine Jakey and Johnny will now be.

Jake and Chrissie until the end of the year.

New character being brought in an old childhood sweetheart of Jake's, fiesty, wild, lots of secrets, after a lot of grit and drama they rekindle the flame of passion on a permanent basis.

More Moons: The mum and some younger Moons whom Jakey could become a fatherly or big brother figure for. A couple of Boys, Girl/Boy

Perhaps Jakey and Joe (The builder) could become house mates, more storylines..

I think that little lot would keep Joel in work for a year or three LOL!

----------


## Babe14

If Joel is only back on a short term reprieve there will be hell to pay.  Surely they couldn't be so stupid after the recent attempt to axe the character?  Personally I can't see Jake back only for a short time as he is very popular and Easties Top Totty.  Easties is supposed to be going all sexed up and Joel was named in that article.  I can't see Jake being put at the centre of the action then being shown the door AGAIN, unless Joel is on a short term contract as a mutal agreement to see how things pan out. 

I'm saying rumour backing it by the fact that by the end of the autumn after all the big storylines which Joel would of been involved in, his status in the show will be a strong one, which I think it is already.

----------


## BlackKat

> That would be a nice little twist if Jakey turned out to be Johnny's son and Johnny didn't know..cue the mother


I agree. I've had a feeling about this since...I think it was around Andy's death. My initial feelings was that Johnny _did_ know, but now if it does happen I don't think he will know. Although, he may -- the night of the fire, he wasn't going to hurt Jake. Firstly he told him to go away when he got Danny in the car. Then he locked him in the car instead of bringing him with Danny -- I think he was planning to let Jake go unhurt. So did Johnny let Jake and Danny go because he had a sudden flash of conscience, or because he couldn't get at Danny without hurting Jake?

----------


## BlackKat

> If Joel is only back on a short term reprieve there will be hell to pay.  Surely they couldn't be so stupid after the recent attempt to axe the character?  Personally I can't see Jake back only for a short time as he is very popular and Easties Top Totty.  Easties is supposed to be going all sexed up and Joel was named in that article.  I can't see Jake being put at the centre of the action then being shown the door AGAIN, unless Joel is on a short term contract as a mutal agreement to see how things pan out. 
> 
> I'm saying rumour backing it by the fact that by the end of the autumn after all the big storylines which Joel would of been involved in, his status in the show will be a strong one, which I think it is already.


That's what I think -- they cannot be that stupid. Some people are saying that with Chrissie going, Jake has no storylines -- I don't believe this because they knew. They knew as soon as Chrissie killed Den that she might be leaving, and they still brought Jake back. I can't see them bringing him back with the intention of his storylines being a long term relationship with Chrissie, and then saying "Oops, Chrissie's leaving now, what are we going to do," because they knew. They knew Alfie was leaving as well by that point didn't they?

----------


## Babe14

In the past though Johnny has threatened Jake.  In the bookies he was talking to Jake about that race horse that fell and was destroyed, he warned Jakey not to fall again.  Also when he wanted Jake to wrok for him Johnny told Jake that he was responsible for Danny..

Like you though I've a certain feeling about Jake and Johnny..

I think that Johnny let both boyslive because Jake hit Johnny  where it hurt that night..but yes it could be because there is more to Johnny and Jake than meets the eye..

----------


## Tamzi

I think it would be dumb if they et rid of Jake so soon. I may just be able to except it if he goes off with a pregnant Chrissie, I may just be able to take that.

I don't think Jake is Johnny's son, it wouldn't really work
xxx

----------


## Babe14

That's what I was thinking IF the rumours are true things could of changed because of TAo leaving, they could go off into the sunset together and live happily ever after. I'd like that but I'd rather Joel stay and not leave.

As for this rumour about Joel having no storylines that is stupid I have just mentioned a dozen or so potential ones above.  Joel is the one who can provide storylines for others as well as having aload of his own.  Jake will work well on his own or with others.  

If the writers can't think of anything just contact me I'll give them enough to last a life time!!

----------


## BlackKat

> I think it would be dumb if they et rid of Jake so soon. I may just be able to except it if he goes off with a pregnant Chrissie, I may just be able to take that.



I don't want that. I love the Jake/Chrissie relationship, and I think there are genuine feelings on both sides, and maybe if that happened they would be happy. But I think if that happened, it would be Danny all over again. It would be Jake sacrificing everything to look after someone, and just from a writing point of view you can't do that because nothing has changed -- Jake came into the show, taking care of Danny, putting his own life on hold, and he leaves exactly the same way -- nothing has changed, and that's just...not good.

What I would like is for Jake to make a conscious decision not to go with Chrissie - maybe to help her get away, but not go with her, not to do that again. A nice callback to the situation with Danny - except this time he does the right thing for him.

----------


## BlackKat

> If the writers can't think of anything just contact me I'll give them enough to last a life time!!


We'll just email them a copy of this thread, lol.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think Jake is Johnny's son, it wouldn't really work
> xxx


Sorry I disagree :Smile:  I think that if handled correctly and written well it would work well and basically be one up Johnny's backside, as I couldn't see Jake wanting to know him, well certainly not wanting to be close to Johnny.

----------


## Babe14

> We'll just email them a copy of this thread, lol.


LOL! Hopefully the researchers come on here and take a look at what we're saying, I think that they may :Smile: 

Anyway if they try to get rid of Jakey again, we'll have to jam their email up with Jakey scripts LOL!

----------


## BlackKat

> Sorry I disagree I think that if handled correctly and written well it would work well and basically be one up Johnny's backside, as I couldn't see Jake wanting to know him, well certainly not wanting to be close to Johnny.


I agree. I'd like to see Johnny dealing with the fact that he dragged his son into a murder, basically blackmailed him into working for him, sacked him, bullied his younger brother, and then drove him into the woods at gunpoint. Johnny seems to (like most of the characters) put importance on his family. Well, let him deal with the fact that Jake can't stand him.

----------


## Babe14

> What I would like is for Jake to make a conscious decision not to go with Chrissie - maybe to help her get away, but not go with her, not to do that again. A nice callback to the situation with Danny - except this time he does the right thing for him.


I like that :Smile:  Also this is a bit sad but I'd quite like Chrissie true to form to tell Jake that he was only ever a bit of fun just as he was getting on a boat with her..(a dodgy one not your usual cruise type)

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. I'd like to see Johnny dealing with the fact that he dragged his son into a murder, basically blackmailed him into working for him, sacked him, bullied his younger brother, and then drove him into the woods at gunpoint. Johnny seems to (like most of the characters) put importance on his family. Well, let him deal with the fact that Jake can't stand him.


Yep.  Johnny and Jake enemies, it would be a bit like Den/Dennis, only this time it would be the son who is turning his back and deosn't want to know and the father trying to beg for his forgiveness..um I like that idea Johnny in tears pleading with Jakey..

----------


## BlackKat

> Yep.  Johnny and Jake enemies, it would be a bit like Den/Dennis, only this time it would be the son who is turning his back and deosn't want to know and the father trying to beg for his forgiveness..um I like that idea Johnny in tears pleading with Jakey..


Poor Jakey though -- grows up with a horrible father, and then finds out his actual father is Johnny Allen. 

It would also allow for some Jake and Ruby interaction. He might not want to know Johnny, but once Ruby had finished the inevitable teenage tantrum, I could see them taking some tentative steps towards being friends.

----------


## Babe14

Just read the thread about nana moon :Sad:  this would be the perfect reason for Jakey to return to the sqaure, also she is at the mo.  I think that this rumour about Jake not being around on a long term basis could be to do with this storyline he comes back because of .....and plans to leave straight away afterwards but is persauded to stay..or because Alfie needs him..

----------


## BlackKat

> I like that Also this is a bit sad but I'd quite like Chrissie true to form to tell Jake that he was only ever a bit of fun just as he was getting on a boat with her..(a dodgy one not your usual cruise type)



I think it's quite sad in that, while I think Jake's the type of character that will come out stronger in the end, it's kinda like at what cost? I find it quite sad, that before him and Danny got into the incredibly unhealthy bond that they did, they were kids with an abusive father, and what made them the way they are was not their fault. And it's kinda like -- if what Jake takes away from what happened with Danny, and whatever happens with Chrissie, is not to care about people so much is that a good or a bad thing?

----------


## Babe14

> It would also allow for some Jake and Ruby interaction. He might not want to know Johnny, but once Ruby had finished the inevitable teenage tantrum, I could see them taking some tentative steps towards being friends.


When ruby first appeared in the square and I first saw Jakey and her together, for example when she was in the kitchen and something was bothering her and she didn't know whether or not to tell Johnny, Jakey was there like a big brother and gave her his advice.  Also at first Jakey and Danny were sort of looking out for Ruby..Yes I can see a big brother realtionship here afterall Jakey loves taking care of people.  Or will Jakey have changed when he returns to the square?

----------


## Babe14

> I think it's quite sad in that, while I think Jake's the type of character that will come out stronger in the end, it's kinda like at what cost? I find it quite sad, that before him and Danny got into the incredibly unhealthy bond that they did, they were kids with an abusive father, and what made them the way they are was not their fault. And it's kinda like -- if what Jake takes away from what happened with Danny, and whatever happens with Chrissie, is not to care about people so much is that a good or a bad thing?


Half and Half.  I would like Jakey to be harder after his trauma with Danny, then Chrissie plus one other it would add another side to the character. It would make good viewing but of course after a while he becomes caring again..cue childhood sweetheart..Jakey already has trouble trusting people so all this would make him even more cautious..

----------


## BlackKat

> When ruby first appeared in the square and I first saw Jakey and her together, for example when she was in the kitchen and something was bothering her and she didn't know whether or not to tell Johnny, Jakey was there like a big brother and gave her his advice.  Also at first Jakey and Danny were sort of looking out for Ruby..Yes I can see a big brother realtionship here afterall Jakey loves taking care of people.  Or will Jakey have changed when he returns to the square?


I think it was Jake trying to convince Ruby to tell Johnny she'd been mugged. I loved that scene, because like you said it was such a big brother type scene. I really want this storyline now, lol. Hey, if we can't beat Jake up, we'll give him a little sister,  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> I think it was Jake trying to convince Ruby to tell Johnny she'd been mugged. I loved that scene, because like you said it was such a big brother type scene. I really want this storyline now, lol. Hey, if we can't beat Jake up, we'll give him a little sister,


That's right I remember now, thanks :Smile:  LOL. A baby sister to replace Danny!  We can still beat Jakey up, not that I want too, he has to tangle with Phil yet..mind you Jakey isn't violent, just gives people a right old lashing with his tongue LOL

----------


## Babe14

BK I think you and I are Jakey's biggest fans as we never run out of chat about him.  Think we know the character better than the person who created him LOL!

Defo should give us the job of writing Jakey scripts :Smile: 
Ratings would soar! LOL

----------


## BlackKat

> That's right I remember now, thanks LOL. A baby sister to replace Danny!  We can still beat Jakey up, not that I want too, he has to tangle with Phil yet..mind you Jakey isn't violent, just gives people a right old lashing with his tongue LOL


It would be interesting if Danny came back in the future, (if this Johnny and Jake thing happened of course), if Jake and Ruby had formed a sibling relationship. See how Jake would deal with a reminder of his 'old' life and childhood coming back, whether he'd try and integrate the two or keep them apart.

I agree, he isn't violent. I think he's one of those people who won't react just to spite someone, where as others, like Danny and Dennis, will lash out -- which also confused Johnny. He got Danny on his knees begging for his life, but Jake wouldn't -- I can see it been the same when they were growing up, especially as Jake got older, that the dad were hit him, and Jake would just stare him back in the face and not do a thing.

----------


## BlackKat

> BK I think you and I are Jakey's biggest fans as we never run out of chat about him.  Think we know the character better than the person who created him LOL!
> 
> Defo should give us the job of writing Jakey scripts
> Ratings would soar! LOL



I know! I can't stop once we get going about Jakey -- there's just so much there to talk about -- and this when he's been in it about half a year, and taking into account the disappearing act. They can't get rid of him, they just can't. The character has so much more to give.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

I think it's just a rumour or I was thinking perhaps it is Jake Maskell that has been given a short reprieve, (re nana) Danny comes back with Jake and then goes but Jake stays, and the two Jakes are being confused (Jake/Joel) (Jake/Danny)

It doesn't make sense for Jake to be built up so much as he was during those two weeks and even more so throughout the autumn, being thrown into the thick of things then shown the door, why would the producers do that if the plan was only to have Joel back on a short term basis.  No I'm definitely saying rumour, there are loads flying around about Enders lately, some do turn out to be true whereas others are rubbish. Hopefully this is a rubbish one as I am defo under the impression that Joel is in it long term..

----------


## Babe14

> I agree, he isn't violent. I think he's one of those people who won't react just to spite someone, where as others, like Danny and Dennis, will lash out -- which also confused Johnny. He got Danny on his knees begging for his life, but Jake wouldn't -- I can see it been the same when they were growing up, especially as Jake got older, that the dad were hit him, and Jake would just stare him back in the face and not do a thing.


or maybe Jakey gave his dad a tongue lashing and really hit him where it hurt before the two boys left..be interesting to see if Jakey was really pushed if he would actually hit someone.  Remember when D hit Jakey and Danny said "I'm surprised you let him get away with that?"

----------


## BlackKat

Another storyline I thought of involving the mother -- if she left, with another man. She could come back into it with a new husband, maybe some other kids. They'd be a lot of resentment on Jakey's side, that she left to a new, maybe not perfect but definitely better, life, all while her two sons were been beaten and passed from pillar to post.

----------


## Babe14

Just read the "Nana" article on Digispy and it doesn't mention Jake at ALL. It just mentions Alfie/Spencer and Kat as her family. I suspect that they have done this so Jake can develop further and be more involved in the action, whereas wiith sweet and lovely Nana the character maybe restricted. RUMOUR Jake Is staying.

----------


## BlackKat

> Just read the "Nana" article on Digispy and it doesn't mention Jake at ALL. It just mentions Alfie/Spencer and Kat as her family. I suspect that they have done this so Jake can develop further and be more involved in the action, whereas wiith sweet and lovely Nana the character maybe restricted. RUMOUR Jake Is staying.



I agree. If Jake was the only one living with Nana, he'd be the only one there to take care of her, which sad as it is, would restrict the character.

Poor Jakey though, he'll be all on his own come Christmas.

----------


## Babe14

> Another storyline I thought of involving the mother -- if she left, with another man. She could come back into it with a new husband, maybe some other kids. They'd be a lot of resentment on Jakey's side, that she left to a new, maybe not perfect but definitely better, life, all while her two sons were been beaten and passed from pillar to post.


I like that idea, more Moonies more storylines for Jakey :Smile:  More emotion, anger, more past history..

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. If Jake was the only one living with Nana, he'd be the only one there to take care of her, which sad as it is, would restrict the character.
> 
> Poor Jakey though, he'll be all on his own come Christmas.


Dawn Miller :Smile:  Joe the builder LOL Picture this Jake, Joe, Martin, Sonia and Pauline all having xmas dinner together.  Actually that would be quite interesting..on the other hand Jakey having xmas dinner at the Millers...

----------


## Babe14

or with Pat, Dennis/Sharon.. see he fits in anywhere :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I like that idea, more Moonies more storylines for Jakey More emotion, anger, more past history..


They may also want to get rid of Nana, to concentrate on the dark side of the Moon family. I think Jake and Danny's side of the family is vastly different from the slightly roguish, but ultimatly decent people, that Alfie's side is. To bring up this dark history all while sweet Nana Moon rattles around in the background wouldn't really work -- though it would offer a nice contrast. It's times like this I wonder if it would be better if Alfie stayed, because he would offer a better contrast. (But then I watch another episode involving Kat/Alfie/Little Mo and all those thoughts just disappear).

----------


## BlackKat

> Dawn Miller Joe the builder LOL Picture this Jake, Joe, Martin, Sonia and Pauline all having xmas dinner together.  Actually that would be quite interesting..on the other hand Jakey having xmas dinner at the Millers...


Or if our feelings are right, Johnny turning up with an invitation for a nice family Christmas dinner, and Jake slamming the door in his face.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> I agree. If Jake was the only one living with Nana, he'd be the only one there to take care of her, which sad as it is, would restrict the character.
> 
> Poor Jakey though, he'll be all on his own come Christmas.


When you think about it originally you had Alfie/Spencer/Nana then add Kat.

Then minus Kat plus Moon babies = four minus Spencer = three, There has always been three Moonies..so either now the decision has been made to axe the Moonies minus one (Jakey) who could well turnout not to be a Moon at all.. or plus new Moonies, Mum and new family :Smile:  
My guess is that the plan is to have Jake on his own as I feel that perhaps the Elstree Bosses our finally seeing it from our point of view that "Our" Jakey (Joel) works well on his own and can be slotted in anywhere.

----------


## Babe14

> Or if our feelings are right, Johnny turning up with an invitation for a nice family Christmas dinner, and Jake slamming the door in his face.


LOL! "Thanks but I'm busy" Stuffing a Turkey up the Jacksie"

----------


## Babe14

> They may also want to get rid of Nana, to concentrate on the dark side of the Moon family. I think Jake and Danny's side of the family is vastly different from the slightly roguish, but ultimatly decent people, that Alfie's side is. To bring up this dark history all while sweet Nana Moon rattles around in the background wouldn't really work -- though it would offer a nice contrast. It's times like this I wonder if it would be better if Alfie stayed, because he would offer a better contrast. (But then I watch another episode involving Kat/Alfie/Little Mo and all those thoughts just disappear).


LOL! In my own opinion Alfie and Jakey work well together.  Alfie on his own is a disaster.  You could be right maybe the plan could be to give the Moons a new side from gentle/stupid(alfie) Loving sweet to Macho, dark, brutal,caring, loving.  In short to give the Moons a more dramatic and grittier side to provide a wdier scope for some big storylines.

There are a lot of exits at the end of the year six all at the same time, but then there are new characters being brought in three more to be developed..um..Moonies?? and of course there will be "Our" Joel.

----------


## BlackKat

> LOL! In my own opinion Alfie and Jakey work well together.  Alfie on his own is a disaster.  You could be right maybe the plan could be to give the Moons a new side from gentle/stupid(alfie) Loving sweet to Macho, dark, brutal,caring, loving.  In short to give the Moons a more dramatic and grittier side to provide a wdier scope for some big storylines.
> 
> There are a lot of exits at the end of the year six all at the same time, but then there are new characters being brought in three more to be developed..um..Moonies?? and of course there will be "Our" Joel.



I agree Alfie works well with Jakey -- but he'd have to have some scenes without Jake eventually...and that's just badness waiting to happen.

I kinda want some of this to come out while Alfie is there -- him and his family obviously knew what was happening, his mother gave Jake and Danny food when their dad left them alone -- did they do anything else, did they let them stay with them for a few days, or just give them a few tins of baked beans and send them back. I know it wasn't their responsibility to do anything, but still...

And if Johnny does turn out to be Jake's dad, how much would he know about Jakey's childhood. Would he be the one to get rid of the father if he ever did show up -- which Jake would of course see as too little, too late.

----------


## Babe14

What I can't understand is why didn't Alfie's mum and Dad take Jakey and Danny in, instead of letting them being fostered out by the social?

----------


## BlackKat

> What I can't understand is why didn't Alfie's mum and Dad take Jakey and Danny in, instead of letting them being fostered out by the social?


That I can sort of understand -- it's not their responsibility to look after and raise them. Also there's Danny -- from what we've heard he clearly had issues since childhood, and they were probably cautious of that, as well as the cautiousness people have that kids from abusive backgrounds will have some sort of behaviour problems. Also, they were probably working on out of sight, out of mind. "Do what we can, and then send them away." Behind closed doors and all that.

I do have an issue with the fact that on at least one occasion, probably more, Jake and Danny were left alone for at least two weeks, and Alfie's parents gave them food. Give them a safe place to stay? Call the social? Try to find their dad? Contact their mother if that was possible? No, they gave them food. I mean, it's good they didn't let them starve, but surely they could have done more?

----------


## Babe14

I get the impression that Alfie was always going round to see Jakey and Danny, as Jake said to Alfie "I used to love it when you came round" So clearly Jakey and Alfie have a very close relationship. Perhaps Alfie's parents called the Soical in? There again Jakey and Danny are family, not immediate family,  so would they do that?

A little while ago when Jakey was trying to get Danny work he asked Alfie to give Danny some work on the stall and Alfie basically said he couldn't help.  Remember how annoyed Jakey looked and pointed out to Alfie about family and how they are supposed to lookout for one another..so perhaps Alfie and his parents aren't so loyal about family as Jakey is.  It's obvious that Jakey has very high principles and loyalty when it comes to looking out for your own.  Like you said maybe it was a case of it's not our problem...more mystery to unfold.

----------


## BlackKat

Also when Danny was losing it at salsa night and talking about their dad Alfie seemed embarrassed, not just for Danny but for himself, and the only thing he did was call Jake. If any more did come out, maybe there'd be issues between Jake and Alfie, that Alfie and his family didn't do more.

----------


## Babe14

Maybe it was a case of Jake's and Danny's parent not getting along with Alfie's and it was only Alfie who got along with Jakey and Danny. It ws obvious after the boys disappeared,  with Alfie not knowing whether they were dead or alive that he cared very much about them.  Infact didn't he say he loved them? Not forgetting the way he laid into Johnny of course :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

P.S Keep meaning to say BK LOVE the Banner :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Thank you. I seem to have a slight obsession with combining EE with Buffy quotes, lol.

I think Alfie does love Jake and Danny, and Jake did say that he used to go around to their house and bring things with him. So I guess he did try to make their lives a little better.

Random thought: How much does Nana know about Jakey and Danny's childhood? How much does Johnny know?

----------


## Babe14

> Thank you. I seem to have a slight obsession with combining EE with Buffy quotes, lol.
> 
> I think Alfie does love Jake and Danny, and Jake did say that he used to go around to their house and bring things with him. So I guess he did try to make their lives a little better.
> 
> Random thought: How much does Nana know about Jakey and Danny's childhood? How much does Johnny know?


That's a good thought :Smile:   Then on the other hand Jakey and Danny aren't nana's immediate family so would she know very much except what she has been told?
Johnny may know a little more as Jakey and Danny have worked for him for a while..maybe Johnny knows a lot more than we think.  Perhaps he knew the mother very well (Re Jakey)..

(Tell you what we're setting a few rumours about! LOL Jakey's family)

----------


## BlackKat

> That's a good thought  Then on the other hand Jakey and Danny aren't nana's immediate family so would she know very much except what she has been told?
> Johnny may know a little more as Jakey and Danny have worked for him for a while..maybe Johnny knows a lot more than we think.  Perhaps he knew the mother very well (Re Jakey)..
> 
> (Tell you what we're setting a few rumours about! LOL Jakey's family)


In the episode where Jake and Danny were missing Nana said something like "They never were ones for getting up early were they?" Which could mean that Jake and Danny stayed with Alfie, Nana and Spencer for a while when they were kids after Alfie's parents had died.

Oo, more issues for Johnny and Jake -- especially if Johnny also knew the father (my theory is that the dad used to work for Johnny, and Johnny had a little fun with the missus while the dad was away) and knew some of what was going on, let it go on, to then find out Jake is his son.

Hee, there'll be rumours about Jake and Johnny next, lol.

----------


## Tamzi

I think it would be interesting with Johnny and Jake, but they wouldn't get on at first. You don't think Jake's mum could have been one of Johnny's girls?
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> I think it would be interesting with Johnny and Jake, but they wouldn't get on at first. You don't think Jake's mum could have been one of Johnny's girls?
> xxx



Now there's an idea,   :EEK!: 

Thought: Maybe this is why Tina leaves, all this coming out. Johnny's past as a pimp, him having fathered Jake etc.

----------


## Babe14

That would all add up..mum vanished into thin air, father turned to drink.  

Storyline for Pat: Mum turns up in the square, Pat recognises her as one of Johnny's girls, as Pat used to be the "Madame", Pat not realising that she is Jake's mum..Pat/Jake/Johnny/Mum Storyline..see Joel interacts very  nicely.

----------


## BlackKat

> That would all add up..mum vanished into thin air, father turned to drink.  
> 
> Storyline for Pat: Mum turns up in the square, Pat recognises her as one of Johnny's girls, as Pat used to be the "Madame", Pat not realising that she is Jake's mum..Pat/Jake/Johnny/Mum Storyline..see Joel interacts very  nicely.


There could also be the idea that the only reason Mum married the father was because of Jake -- she knew Johnny wouldn't marry her, and the father was there, she convinced him the baby was his and they got married. He turns out to be far from the ideal father and husband, but things aren't as bad as they could be. They have Danny to try and 'save' the marriage, ie, make it more like a real family. That doesn't work, father gets worse, so she absconds.

There could be some resentment from Mum towards Jake, that she feels having Jake ruined her life, that that was there all her problems started from. Yes, my image of the mother is that she is a very selfish, self-absorbed person, but at the same time you can feel a vaguest sense of pity for her.

----------


## Babe14

I like your theory :Smile: 

My image of the mum is 
Someone whose been on the game all her life, started by the fact that her and Jake's/Danny's father were hard up, in debt,  and this was the only way she could think of to bring money into the house for her family,(encouraged by Johnny who had Alison sleeping with him as and when he wanted it) only the dad didn't know.  One day he found out that she was on the game, kicked her out, turned to drink and ended up taking it all  out on the boys as Alison (Mum) was the love of his life, she was HIS life...

----------


## Babe14

Is it really only just over three weeks...*pine* *Pine*

----------


## BlackKat

> Is it really only just over three weeks...*pine* *Pine*



 :Lol:  I know how you feel.

I too think the reason the dad turned to drink and turned against the boys is because of Alison leaving (Dad's name is Bobby, yes?)

It would be interesting if Pat did recognise Alison, especially if Jake was working in the bookies and him and Pat had struck up a friendship, because then she'd have loyalties in all directions: Jake, Johnny (her former boss who she seems to have reached an understanding with), Tina (who would also be affected by Johnny's past and who is very good friends with Pat) or with Alison, one of the girls Pat always liked to think of herself as helping. Does she tell Jake what she knows or not? It would be a brilliant storyline.

----------


## Babe14

Also there could be an added twist that Alison was the girl that Pat helped on her 21st birthday when a back street abortion went wrong..

Yes Dad is Bobby.

I think that Jake will prob know a bit about what his mum did.  Even though he was very young when she left and Danny was just a ?baby?, he remembers the rows and things he overheard..even could have poss followed her one night, therefore a reason for Alison not to have been mentioned...or something more sinister.

----------


## BlackKat

Or his opinion of his mother could have been twisted by his father - Bobby wouldn't let them mention or, or let Alison see them, and twisted everything so it was all down to her, wheras he was the hard done by as he was now a single dad raising the boys.

My image of her is also that she was never much of mother anyway -- she just let Jake run wild, looked after Danny but not really in the sense of playing with him or anything just the basic feeding, bathing and putting to bed.


It would be so great if this all happened -- all this dark history and Jake and Danny stuck in the middle of it all not really standing a chance.

----------


## Babe14

> Or his opinion of his mother could have been twisted by his father - Bobby wouldn't let them mention or, or let Alison see them, and twisted everything so it was all down to her, wheras he was the hard done by as he was now a single dad raising the boys.
> 
> My image of her is also that she was never much of mother anyway -- she just let Jake run wild, looked after Danny but not really in the sense of playing with him or anything just the basic feeding, bathing and putting to bed.
> 
> 
> It would be so great if this all happened -- all this dark history and Jake and Danny stuck in the middle of it all not really standing a chance.


I'm having a real problem at the moment between what is really going to happen and what we have made up (Like to happen) LOL Like I keep thining oh great that's coming up soon then I remember that it's something we've been speculating about.  It's the same when someone asks me what's going to happen LOL :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

They should just get us to write all of Jakey's storylines   :Lol:  

I mean, this storyline - it could take weeks for everything to come out properly, and the aftermath...well, it could go on forever.   :EEK!:  And in between it all a nice romance with Dawn Miller or another girl trying to support Jakey but not really understanding what this all means for him. And then the family ties it would set up -- Johnny as Jake's real father, Ruby as his half-sister, then his Mum's possible new family, as well as the rest of the Moons who he would still have a tie with despite not really being a Moon.

I'm quite disappointed that this isn't actually going to happen *sulk*

----------


## Babe14

You never know.. and I think we have just written about five years worth of storylines for Jakey (Joel)!

(I think this thread has become "Ours" as no one else seems to be posting LOL) 

The mother storyline can go on and on.. lets see how many we've created and which characters we have involved so far:

Pat, The Allens plus Tina, The Millers..Possibly introduced three new characters

we could add Dennis, a childhood sweetheart (sorry but I'm really hooked on that one another mystery and Huge storyline like the Mum) and guess who is the link in them all JAKEY (JOEL) who will of course play a huge central role in them all..
Not forgetting the Chrissie exit, escape or helping her to fake her own death..

I've totally gone off Jakey and Chrissie together, don't know why just have.  Guess it's prob to do with the fact that I've been thinking so far ahead..

Yes we should defo be hired for the Jakey storylines..poor Joel he'll be traumatised and well knackered..of course we'll have to have a few "Naked" Jakey scenes as well.  Jeans, "Gangster" coat, suit...drool..drool (xtra drool for jeans)

----------


## BlackKat

> You never know.. and I think we have just written about five years worth of storylines for Jakey (Joel)!
> 
> (I think this thread has become "Ours" as no one else seems to be posting LOL)


I know,   :Lol:  




> I've totally gone off Jakey and Chrissie together, don't know why just have.  Guess it's prob to do with the fact that I've been thinking so far ahead..


I still like Jake and Chrissie, but I suppose when he returns it'll depend how she reacts and how everything goes on from there whether I'll still like it -- I think they'll be far from the innocent flirting and going out on dates. I also think that even if you're a fan of a couple, there's always one of the characters where'll you'll see their point of view before the other - so even though I still like Chrissie, I'd put Jake's side of things before hers.

----------


## Babe14

Chrissie is far too devious and I wouldn't trust her.  I still think she loves Den and always will and therefore won't be able to give Jakey the love he deserves.  I feel pretty certain that Jakey loves Chrissie but is he actually IN love with her.  Like you said we'l have more of an idea when he returns. However I don't think that Jakey is going to be too happy with Chrissie when he gets back...

(P.S.  I want to see your posts at 1000+ today)

----------


## BlackKat

> (P.S.  I want to see your posts at 1000+ today)


So do I! I keep watching the wee counter like "Come on, come on,"   :Lol:  


Thought of another event that could happen in the Mum storyline, it could happen just as Jake is slowly coming around to the idea of forgiving Johnny, if Johnny and Alison rekindled the flames of passion or whatever. (Even though I doubt their affair was about passion.)

I don't think Chrissie would ever do anything intentionally to hurt Jakey, but I do think she's going to end up hurting him unintentionally, either by the fact that he finds out what she did or by her leaving.

----------


## Babe14

I have a feeling that Jakey may find out about Den via the papers and this is how he comes back, although it could be Nana that brings him back.

I'd prefer Jakey not to be involved with Johnny again, but then if it does turn out that Johnny is his dad, would Jakey really be able to turn his back on him?

(I know the feeling (Re 1000) my last five posts were painful) LOL

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think Chrissie would ever do anything intentionally to hurt Jakey, but I do think she's going to end up hurting him unintentionally, either by the fact that he finds out what she did or by her leaving.


I'm not so sure I feel that Chrissie is changing.

----------


## BlackKat

I think he'd want to turn his back on Johnny (and probably Alison) altogether, but like you said, he does have very strong ideas about family, so I don't know if he'd be able to.

----------


## Babe14

When Jakey returns I'd like to see a slight change in his character, I'd like him to be colder and harder emotionally, not permanently just for a while.  There again I think that this would be more fitting after Chrissie leaves..then he could have a few one night stands (not Danny style) the women could come onto him I.E Dawn Miller and the one I want :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I think he'd want to turn his back on Johnny (and probably Alison) altogether, but like you said, he does have very strong ideas about family, so I don't know if he'd be able to.


I think he could because of the hurt and betrayal he will be feeling.  The fact that the mother left both him and Danny at the mercy of an abusive father, family betrayal, affair with Johnny etc.. In Jake's eyes it could well be a case of that "line" has been crossed.

----------


## BlackKat

> When Jakey returns I'd like to see a slight change in his character, I'd like him to be colder and harder emotionally, not permanently just for a while.  There again I think that this would be more fitting after Chrissie leaves..then he could have a few one night stands (not Danny style) the women could come onto him I.E Dawn Miller and the one I want


When he first came into it he was slightly harder, and then as they stayed longer I think we got to see more of the real Jakey where he was more open. I think while he's been away he'll have reverted back to type, back to doing dodgy things. I think it took a lot for him to open up to Chrissie, and explain about his dad and about Danny, and I don't think he'd ever done that before. So even though it wasn't opening up that hurt him, he still got hurt, so I think he'll be closed off. *hugs Jakey*  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think he could because of the hurt and betrayal he will be feeling.  The fact that the mother left both him and Danny at the mercy of an abusive father, family betrayal, affair with Johnny etc.. In Jake's eyes it could well be a case of that "line" has been crossed.


It'd be interesting to see how Jake would react -- would he turn his back but take it in his stride, or just hit rockbottom. I think this could also be the catalyst for his own big reaction to his childhood -- Danny's had his, I want to see Jake's (although obviously not on the same scale that Danny's was.)

----------


## Babe14

Although Jakey never really told Chrissie what the dad did, did he? They were running it with Danny shouting off in the club about what the father actually did..I agree that Jakey would have had to do ddogy again to survive I love the "Bad" boy streak in him and hope it stays.I think Jakey was beginning to put some of that faith in Chrissie that he said he didn't put in anyone..

----------


## BlackKat

> Although Jakey never really told Chrissie what the dad did, did he? They were running it with Danny shouting off in the club about what the father actually did..I agree that Jakey would have had to do ddogy again to survive I love the "Bad" boy streak in him and hope it stays.I think Jakey was beginning to put some of that faith in Chrissie that he said he didn't put in anyone..


I wondered at the time whether they trying to vaguely suggest other abuse. When Jake was talking it doesn't take a huge leap to get to physical abuse. Not that that's a good thing, but at the same time it was obvious what Chrissie thought, so why didn't Jake confirm that's what it was. Could Danny's line of "And it used to take him 10 minutes to get that belt off," have another meaning? *hopes not*


ETA: I'm onto the painful last 5 posts.

----------


## Babe14

No I don't think they were sexually abused only physically beaten.  What I think was meant when Danny said it used to take him 10 mins to get that belt off was that the father used to beat them with it. I suppose the father could of mentally abused the boys too by telling them everything was there fault and they were no good..

----------


## BlackKat

> No I don't think they were sexually abused only physically beaten.  What I think was meant when Danny said it used to take him 10 mins to get that belt off was that the father used to beat them with it. I suppose the father could of mentally abused the boys too by telling them everything was there fault and they were no good..


I did think that's what Danny meant. Just found it odd that Jake was willing to tell Chrissie about the foster homes, about always being sent back to his dad and about the way Danny would depend on him, but deliberately avoiding the question of what exactly the dad did, when it was obvious Chrissie was thinking physical abuse anyway. I got the impression that there was something Jake was going to keep to himself no matter what -- whether it was just very extreme physical abuse, mental abuse, or the longshot of sexual abuse.   :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

or maybe he felt that he wasn't ready to talk about it yet or there could be more to it.  Or did Jakey end up standing up to the dad and things turned nasty..is he still alive?

----------


## BlackKat

> or maybe he felt that he wasn't ready to talk about it yet or there could be more to it.  Or did Jakey end up standing up to the dad and things turned nasty..is he still alive?


That would be interesting...maybe he has a little more in common with Chrissie than everyone thinks. Or maybe Danny did something. Another fire perhaps?

----------


## Babe14

Danny has set fire to things in the past.  Remember when they were talking and Jakey said about whne they were ten all having a laugh and Danny went and torched a car?

I sort of like the idea of Jakey turning on his dad after he severley beat them both and him accidentally killing his dad..but there again I don't know.  Then I could actually see Jakey losing it if he was pushed far enough..

----------


## BlackKat

I don't know, it might seem kinda sensationalist, if they went down that route.

I think something had to have happened - there'd have been a few years between Jake being old enough to live by himself and Danny being able to. I can't see the dad letting Jake live with them when his eyes he didn't have to, and I can't see Jake leaving Danny to fend for himself. And in the eyes of the authorities Jake couldn't look after Danny himself. I think they spend a few years on the streets, maybe the dad dragged Danny back a few times. Maybe that's why they fell in with Johnny - so they'd have some sort of protection from their dad.

----------


## Babe14

I think that they definitely ended up on the streets at some point maybe after one broken home to many.  Maybe when they were sent back to the dad again for the umphteenth time Jakey  just thought that's it I've had enough and packed his and Danny's bags.

----------


## BlackKat

And of course the rest of the family still didn't seem them as their problem. Didn't Alfie go the prison for their credit card fraud or something, or am I making that up? Was that maybe he was of making up for not doing more?

Thinking of various ways Jake could come back, I thought of another one: If Danny does mess up again and Jake gets hurt in the crossfire, maybe Alfie basically drags them apart. After all this time I can't see either going voluntarily - in fact I think after what happened in Walford, it's just going to get worse - Jake's going to be trying to stop that happening again.





Ooo...1'000.   :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

> And of course the rest of the family still didn't seem them as their problem. Didn't Alfie go the prison for their credit card fraud or something, or am I making that up? Was that maybe he was of making up for not doing more?
> 
> Thinking of various ways Jake could come back, I thought of another one: If Danny does mess up again and Jake gets hurt in the crossfire, maybe Alfie basically drags them apart. After all this time I can't see either going voluntarily - in fact I think after what happened in Walford, it's just going to get worse - Jake's going to be trying to stop that happening again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooo...1'000.


Yayyyy!!  Yes Alfie did do time for credit card fraud and it was down to Danny and Jakey, that's why he wasn't very pleased to see them when they arrived in the square.  See Jakey is a nughty boy when he wnats to be LOL

The only thing I can think of that would split them is the fact that Jakey has been forced to have Danny committed.  Even then knowing Jakey he would want to stay close to Danny..um Joel did say it's going to be a surprise,something pretty special.

Also Quote: Fans will understand why Jake did what he did and for the first time in his life abandons his brother...

You have some good theories there :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I want it to be something that means Jake and Danny are still close and in touch - not estranged or anything. Plus I like the idea of everything coming out about Johnny (I'm talking like this is actually going to happen now, lol) Jake going to stay with Danny for a few days to sort his head out before coming back to confront it all. I think Jakey and Danny are good for each other in small doses, just not to the extent it had gotten.

----------


## Babe14

In the end Danny was running and runing Jake's life.  If Danny was committed then this would be a good way for Joel to take his breaks.  Jake could go and visit Danny.  I think Danny's new home should be in the country somewhere say Somerset..

Jake may have to make a break from Danny, IF he has had a complete breakdown, on Dr's advice.  For example Danny relies on Jake and having him around would be bad for Danny as he will never come to terms with things, deal with or face up to his past.

----------


## BlackKat

Yep, I think it'll be someone making them see they have to split up, either a Doctor or Alfie, rather than them seeing.

I'm also thinking maybe Jake comes back to see either Nana or Chrissie but only plans to stay a few days, but is convinced to stay. I am looking forward to another Johnny and Jake confrontation.

----------


## Babe14

That's what I think too.  Could be because of Nana's deteriorating health and/or the Den saga. I can't wait until Jakey says up yours Johnny I'm staying Piss off LOL

----------


## BlackKat

It's a shame Danny isn't coming back as well for a few episodes -- I don't want him to stay, but I want to see a goodbye between him and Jake.

----------


## Babe14

Sorry but I don't want to see Danny again. Jakey will prob fill in the missing pieces when he returns :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Well, I don't want him back for long. I just think Jakey needs closure on that part of his life and I want to see him get it.

I hope they give him some new family or friends. Once Alfie's gone he's not really going to have anyone to support him -- he is quite strong, but everyone needs someone. I have a feeling Johnny's going to want Jake to come back and work for him, and if something's bad happened with Danny or him and Chrissie part on bad terms Jake might be a wee bit vulnerable.

----------


## Babe14

He'll have aunty Pat to look out for him and hopefully he'll become mates with D.

I think that Jakey will end up working in the Bookies with Pat and D, I can just see that.

----------


## BlackKat

I also want to see a friendship with him and Pat -- if we're correct in our feelings of Jake and Johnny, and Pat's involvement with that I can see her being quite protective of him. I can also see Johnny being protective of him, even if Jake didn't want him to be, but in a more "for his own good," sort of way. I think if Bobby ever did put in an appearance Johnny would have something to say about it.

----------


## Angeldelight

> Well, I don't want him back for long. I just think Jakey needs closure on that part of his life and I want to see him get it.
> 
> I hope they give him some new family or friends. Once Alfie's gone he's not really going to have anyone to support him -- he is quite strong, but everyone needs someone. I have a feeling Johnny's going to want Jake to come back and work for him, and if something's bad happened with Danny or him and Chrissie part on bad terms Jake might be a wee bit vulnerable.


IU'd like to see Danny back for a few episodes... 1. to clear up the mysytery of what happen that night, 2. for amd Jake and Danny goodbye, an 3. because to understand why JAke has come back we need to know what Danny's guna do while JAke's back in the square...   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> IU'd like to see Danny back for a few episodes... 1. to clear up the mysytery of what happen that night, 2. for amd Jake and Danny goodbye, an 3. because to understand why JAke has come back we need to know what Danny's guna do while JAke's back in the square...


I just want them to be able to say goodbye properly -- cute brotherly hug,   :Wub:  Then they can both move on.

----------


## BlackKat

I think it's okay to post this here, because it warns in the first post for spoilers...anyway:

Jake is at Den's funeral:

This is the link

but this is the only pic you can really see Jake in:



You have to pay for the fullsize, so we can't get them any bigger,  :Sad:  Woo, the side of his head,   :Lol:  I hope he wears a tie -- have we seen Jakey in a tie yet?

----------


## Babe14

Yes twice, when he was looking for a job and he had his lovely grey suit on with a beige coloured tie and again when he had that lovely navy one on with a navy tie.

Yummy looks as though he has had a lovely hair cut. God how I miss him, Easties just isn't the same without him and I don't care what anyone else says (O.K I respect people's opinion) but Enders really needs him. I'm enjoying seeing the Millers in a central role, Gary and Minty but it's sliding a bit..

Hopefully then if Jakey is at the funeral going by what I've read I think we could see "Action" Jakey again.  I have this wonderful scene in my head of him "rescuing" Chrissie (so to speak)



Thanks for the piccy :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

I can see Jakey in the other four, the back of his head and he has lovely waves..also you can see him helping Chrissie after she lands somewhere..not quite the image i hadin my head *sulk*

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, yeah -- I forgot when Jake was wearing a tie, I'm clearly ill,   :Lol:  

I'm not sure whether he rescues Chrissie or not, there's pics of her climbing out by herself. My theory is he goes to help and she yells at him to back off, so he starts sulking,   :Stick Out Tongue:  Either that or he's getting rid of Peggy. But it's sweet he goes to the funeral, hopefully Chrissie doesn't push him away too much.

----------


## Babe14

Mind you she'll need him and maybe it could be Jakey doing the pushing away this time and he's at the funeral with her just for support...

about 3 weeks and counting...

----------


## Babe14

In one of them Jakey is squatted down by the grave as Chrissie is stood in it..god I'm dreading Peggy coming back, I liked her when she was first in Enders but when she came back for Sam's wedding she got right up my nose with her "Alwright darlin" "Ere what d'ya think you re doing" was glad when she went..

----------


## BlackKat

Well, like I said over on the Jake/Chrissie thread, I think once Peggy comes in screaming and throwing Chrissie about, Jakey is going to have a lot of questions.

I don't think Jakey is going to be closed off with Chrissie -- especially as coming back in the first place is putting a lot on the line, not just with Johnny. I'm assuming he comes back to support Chrissie, and for all he knows he could turn up with a shoulder ready for cry on, and she could say "Piss off, you were only a bit of fun and I've got more important things to worry about." So it's a pretty big risk for him, and I think if it turns out to be worth it, he's not going to hold back on her.

----------


## kerry4nigel

:Thumbsup:  Hey!  Does anyone have tapes of when the Moon brothers arrived in Walford. It was quite recent - December last year and early January this year. I missed all the episodes and i really wanted to see them. If anyone did tape these episodes please let me know. I would be willing to pay a reasonable price for them.    :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

Unfortunately I don't.  if you go to the EE website you can see a clip of their arrival and in the epi section you can see the pics (some). Don't know if this is of any help?

----------


## Kim

I did tape their arrival but I have lost the tapes since.

----------


## Babe14

> Well, like I said over on the Jake/Chrissie thread, I think once Peggy comes in screaming and throwing Chrissie about, Jakey is going to have a lot of questions.
> 
> I don't think Jakey is going to be closed off with Chrissie -- especially as coming back in the first place is putting a lot on the line, not just with Johnny. I'm assuming he comes back to support Chrissie, and for all he knows he could turn up with a shoulder ready for cry on, and she could say "Piss off, you were only a bit of fun and I've got more important things to worry about." So it's a pretty big risk for him, and I think if it turns out to be worth it, he's not going to hold back on her.


I'm fairly sure now that it will be Chrissie that Jake returns to  the square for, either he reads about Den in the newspaper, hears about it on the news,radio etc..  I think Chrissie will be relieved to see him and they may pick up from where they left off (Yummmy *Naked* Jakey) One thing we do know is that he goes to the funeral with her, maybe this is where everything is going to kick off and Jakey needs answers from Chrissie..

I was thinikng ahead and if Grant comes back, Chrissie may sleep with him and when she leaves with Jakey's help who will want to go with her, maybe there will be a twist. When Jakey and Chrissie get to say the boat that Jakey would of arranged there waiting for Chrissie will be Grant obviously to Jakey's shock and horror..Chrissie joins Grant on the boat and thanks Jakey for his help, they say goodbye and Chrissie and Grant go off into the sunset together leaving Jakey hurt and angry. As a result Jakey allows his brutal streak to surface, his "dark" side and becomes one of the squares "Bad" boys..

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm fairly sure now that it will be Chrissie that Jake returns to  the square for, either he reads about Den in the newspaper, hears about it on the news,radio etc..  I think Chrissie will be relieved to see him and they may pick up from where they left off (Yummmy *Naked* Jakey) One thing we do know is that he goes to the funeral with her, maybe this is where everything is going to kick off and Jakey needs answers from Chrissie..
> 
> I was thinikng ahead and if Grant comes back, Chrissie may sleep with him and when she leaves with Jakey's help who will want to go with her, maybe there will be a twist. When Jakey and Chrissie get to say the boat that Jakey would of arranged there waiting for Chrissie will be Grant obviously to Jakey's shock and horror..Chrissie joins Grant on the boat and thanks Jakey for his help, they say goodbye and Chrissie and Grant go off into the sunset together leaving Jakey hurt and angry. As a result Jakey allows his brutal streak to surface, his "dark" side and becomes one of the squares "Bad" boys..


I think they'll definitely pick up where they left off -- especially as Chrissie will be thinking she got away with it - the bodies already been found so she doesn't have to worry about someone finding it, Sam's been arrested for it, everyone believes her, otherwise she wouldn't be at the funeral with Sharon stood opposite her, and to top it all off, she's got Jake back. But I think once Sam starts telling Peggy the truth things may starting falling apart, including Jake and Chrissie.

I don't think Grant's back long enough to be involved with Chrissie -- he wouldn't anyway, not if she sends Sam down.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think Grant's back long enough to be involved with Chrissie -- he wouldn't anyway, not if she sends Sam down.


True I'd forgotten Sam's his sister, oh I hope Jakey doesn't leave with her :Crying:  

I was just thinking that something like this would be fitting to her character..

I think the reason Peggy attacks Chrissie at the funeral  is because Sam has told her what Chrissie has done and that she has framed her..

----------


## Babe14

Maybe Jakey and Chrissie will start ot fizzle out (storyline being changed because of TAO leaving) but Jakey still helps her to get away, because he'snice like that :Smile:  There again if Sam has been put in jail for Den's murder then Chrissie won't have anything to worry about surely?

I don't get why she has to leave if someone has already been convicted of Den's murder surely TAO could stay..it happens in movies and other dramas all the time..

----------


## BlackKat

> True I'd forgotten Sam's his sister, oh I hope Jakey doesn't leave with her 
> 
> I was just thinking that something like this would be fitting to her character..
> 
> I think the reason Peggy attacks Chrissie at the funeral  is because Sam has told her what Chrissie has done and that she has framed her..


I think the thing with Chrissie is she's written differently around Jake -- and I'm not sure if it's intentional to show that around Jake she can be vulnerable and be herself, or whether it's just kinda shoddy writing because they wanted to make her the villain who tries and splits up Shannis, but they also wanted to put her with Jake. So I'm waiting until Jake comes back to decide, whether she'll continue being the villain, or whether she'll be herself around him. I'm hoping it's the latter. I can just imagine them holed up in the Vic bedroom clinging to each other while everything falls apart around them. (Metaphorically of course. We don't want any earthquakes,  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe Jakey and Chrissie will start ot fizzle out (storyline being changed because of TAO leaving) but Jakey still helps her to get away, because he'snice like that There again if Sam has been put in jail for Den's murder then Chrissie won't have anything to worry about surely?
> 
> I don't get why she has to leave if someone has already been convicted of Den's murder surely TAO could stay..it happens in movies and other dramas all the time..


I don't either -- and in my mind Sam is going down because if she gets let off then why doesn't she come back to the Square? Plus "Verdict: Guilty," is hardly explosive, and if they do Chrissie trying to run but being caught it'll be copying the Janine storyline.

She might run to be on the safe side -- just incase the police start putting 2 and 2 together. Maybe she tells Jake the truth, he dumps her, so she says "Bollocks to Walford," and goes. (But again, hardly explosive) I really don't know.   :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> so she says "Bollocks to Walford," and goes. (But again, hardly explosive) I really don't know.


 :Rotfl:   I think if anyone dumps anyone it would be Chrissie doing the dirty on Jakey.  What I don't want to happen is for Jakey to go with her, hopefully he won't be.  Maybe Chrissie just runs on her own without any help.  What would make an exposive end to this storyline which seems to be going on and on, would be if amanda/Jakey arranged Chrissie's escape, Jakey fixing up say a boat for her,amanda setting up all the new identiy papers etc and there being a race against time to get Chrissie out of the square. Perhaps a car chase, Jakey at the wheel being chased by the cops, (or that time is running out as the boat is leaving soon)Jakey losing them etc..then a tearful farewell as he watches the love of his life sail off into the sunset to start a new life, leaving him behind..

----------


## BlackKat

I think once the murder comes out Jake will need some time to get his head around it, which Chrissie may interprete as him not wanting anything to do with her.

I don't think Chrissie will do anything to Jake, even if she doesn't feel the same way about him as he does about her, he's her one pillar of support and I think she'll be do everything she can not to lose him, even if it means lying to him -- that might be what pushes Jake away in the end, the fact that she's lying to him, especially if he asks her straight out whether she killed Den. What I think would be a powerful scene is him asking straight out "Did you kill him," and Chrissie realising she can't keep lying to him and just saying "Yes."   :Crying:  Jake freaks out and leaves the Vic to go and get his head around it, Chrissie gets a call from Amanda saying she has to leave now, and Chrissie goes without making it up with Jake.   :Crying:

----------


## lildevil

CAn't wait for jake to come back

----------


## BlackKat

*pines for Jakey* I hope he's back pretty soon after the body's found -- if he is he should pop up in the POS soon.

I wonder where he's going to live -- Johnny owns the Moon's house. Either Jake and Johnny make up pretty fast, or our boy is going to be homeless.

----------


## Babe14

I think the rent agreement on the house is in Alfie's name so I don't think that there will be a problem and to be honest I can see Jakey spending most of his time staying over at the Vic.  However when Alfie and Nana leave then there will be a problem with Jakey living at no 41. Personally I think that Jakey will stay at the Vic with Sharon and Dennis after Chrissie leaves, this would be good.

*pine* *Pine* aww your banner *pine* *pine*

----------


## BlackKat

Bad news  -- looks like she might try and take Jakey with her when she runs.  :Sad:  Although if they get caught, it doesn't necessarily mean Jakey is leaving...and it is kinda sweet...

Heh, toy boy lover.



Edit: Um...had a thought. If they claim Den was killed on the night he apparently came back to Walford, instead of the night Sharon came back, Jake might not have an alibi for that night (he does for the actual night). Chrissie and Jake were flirting for a bit before Den's death, Den dies and things heat up between them, and then when the body's found they both try to run...anyone else have a feeling it isn't looking good for Jake, as well as Chrissie? Especially as I doubt his record is completely spotless. *gulps*

----------


## lildevil

can't wait till jake comes back.

----------


## cuite girl 99

i think that jake is so ugly it is unblevable

----------


## i_luv_dennis

i dont agree

----------


## Angeldelight

> i think that jake is so ugly it is unblevable


Firstly you can't spell and this is a Jake Heaven thread if you don't like him don't post...

----------


## Rach33

Well said babes

----------


## Babe14

> i think that jake is so ugly it is unblevable


This thread is for Jake /Joel Lovers, hence the title "Jake Heaven". If you don't like the character then please do not post in here.

Thanks.

----------


## Babe14

> Bad news -- looks like she might try and take Jakey with her when she runs.  Although if they get caught, it doesn't necessarily mean Jakey is leaving...and it is kinda sweet...
> 
> Heh, toy boy lover.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Um...had a thought. If they claim Den was killed on the night he apparently came back to Walford, instead of the night Sharon came back, Jake might not have an alibi for that night (he does for the actual night). Chrissie and Jake were flirting for a bit before Den's death, Den dies and things heat up between them, and then when the body's found they both try to run...anyone else have a feeling it isn't looking good for Jake, as well as Chrissie? Especially as I doubt his record is completely spotless. *gulps*


All I can say is Johnny :Smile:  I think a post mortem examination can confirm exactly when someone died.  If I have this right then Jakey will be o.k.

If not then Johnny could be Jakey's saving grace, then Jakey will owe Johnny..

----------


## BlackKat

See, now I've thought about it, I decided it'll be okay.   :Big Grin:  

Plus, with Dennis apparently leaving (which is not a good thing) but...well, they'd be idiots to get rid of another character, when they've got so many leaving of their own accord.

----------


## i_luv_dennis

yep

----------


## Babe14

That's why I'm certain that Jakey/Joel will be staying hopefully for a long time. With Nigel leaving which I'm not happy about but at least it's of his own accord, I had a feeling that this would happen though with both him and Letita having taken extended leave a few times.  I will miss him and Letita. Joel will now be 'Enders no 1 totty and more than likely be put in a lot of central roles and big storylines. Also I think that Joel will take over from where Shane RIchie left off and he will become a very big part of Easties and even more hugely popular than he already is.

As we have said time and time again he is a very flexible character who will fit in anywhere and so much can be done with Jakey, providing the storylines are well written. Afterall Joel is all part of this new look Enders and still new blood and this is where they want to be concentrating on the new blood, not the old Hasbeins, especially with so many big names leaving at the end of the year.  If Joel was to go too in my opinion it would be a complete disaster and Enders could end up in real trouble. They must concentrate on building the new characters including Joel, but it is even more important to mix the new blood with the old established blood i.e Dot/Pauline/Pat etc

----------


## BlackKat

I can't wait til he's back - we should see lots of him, in order to build the character up some more. There are some theories that EE knew a while ago Nigel would be leaving soon -- maybe this is another reason they decided to bring Joel back.   :Searchme:  I don't want him to become a Dennis replacement, but they do need some big characters to fill the gap of all the ones leaving.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

I think that we would have heard by now if Joel was leaving. *hopes* 
I agree that it would be foolish for TPTB to get rid of him when so many of the other big characters are leaving.

----------


## Kim

> I think that we would have heard by now if Joel was leaving. *hopes* 
> I agree that it would be foolish for TPTB to get rid of him when so many of the other big characters are leaving.


Exactly, the way things are going there won't be any good characters left so it would be wise for them to keep Jake.

----------


## lildevil

well, angledelight i can spell and i do like jake thankyou very much.

----------


## Babe14

> I can't wait til he's back - we should see lots of him, in order to build the character up some more. There are some theories that EE knew a while ago Nigel would be leaving soon -- maybe this is another reason they decided to bring Joel back.  I don't want him to become a Dennis replacement, but they do need some big characters to fill the gap of all the ones leaving.


No I can't either.  Jakey should have quite a few storylines when he returns, firstly there's the rest of what happened that night after Jakey told Johnny "To shoot them or don't it was up to him." How did they get out of the forest, where'd they go, squat, mates, B&B all three.  What happened with Danny etc.  Another confrontation with Johnny, Jakissie, "The great Escape", meeting the Mitchells..Will Jakey ever tell D the truth about Andy etc and that's just for starters!! 

I don't think Jakey will ever become another D or Alfie he will be his own unique character and a very strong one at that.  I think he'll take over the role of sexiest male from Nigel and best actor from Shane..

----------


## Babe14

Just thought we now have to find a new mate for Jakey. Deniis is now off the list so how about Deano Pat's nephew?

----------


## BlackKat

> Just thought we now have to find a new mate for Jakey. Deniis is now off the list so how about Deano Pat's nephew?


He's a bit young I think - isn't he about 19?

...I can't actually think of any guys around Jake's age once Dennis has gone,   :Ponder:

----------


## BlackKat

> No I can't either.  Jakey should have quite a few storylines when he returns, firstly there's the rest of what happened that night after Jakey told Johnny "To shoot them or don't it was up to him." How did they get out of the forest, where'd they go, squat, mates, B&B all three.  What happened with Danny etc.  Another confrontation with Johnny, Jakissie, "The great Escape", meeting the Mitchells..Will Jakey ever tell D the truth about Andy etc and that's just for starters!!


Yep, they really meant it when they said he was going to be in the thick of things. I can't wait for the confrontation with Johnny -- I don't want Jake working for Johnny anymore, but the relationship between them still really interests me.

----------


## Kim

> He's a bit young I think - isn't he about 19?
> 
> ...I can't actually think of any guys around Jake's age once Dennis has gone,


Deano is 18.

----------


## Babe14

> He's a bit young I think - isn't he about 19?
> 
> ...I can't actually think of any guys around Jake's age once Dennis has gone,


Well I was thinking that because of Pat, so maybe Jakey would be more of a big brother to him, sorting him out when he was giving Pat grief..

How about chucking Jakey in with Minty and Gary, three of them out on the pull together and poss Jakey moving in with them.  Yes I think that would work well.

I can also see Jakey befriending Joe, infact he'll fit in with anyone :Smile: 

Just thought Pat will more than likely get the bookies now, so maybe in the futrue Jakey and Pat will run the bookies together.  In the meantime I can see Jakey/D and Pat working there together

Still prefer Builder Jakey (Drool..Jeans...cement dust...builders bum LOL) :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Actually, once Alfie is gone, they could make a short storyline out of the fact that Jake would be without a family -- not a woe is me, my entire family has left so I'm going to find a long-lost relative to stalk like they did with Pauline, but just the fact that for the first time probably in his life Jake is on his own.

----------


## Bryan

> Actually, once Alfie is gone, they could make a short storyline out of the fact that Jake would be without a family -- not a woe is me, my entire family has left so I'm going to find a long-lost relative to stalk like they did with Pauline, but just the fact that for the first time probably in his life Jake is on his own.


turn the moon house into a bachelor pad!

----------


## Babe14

That's what I was thinking I can actually see Jakey still living at the Moons with a couple of other blokes. Or Jakey could be the mordern day "Man about the House" Jakey and two women...

I think that once Alfie/Nana and Chrissie go Jakey may well feel alone.  Whilst Jakey is feeling low and alone the mother could turn up and poor Jakey's world will be turned upside down...

----------


## Babe14

With regards to Deano he could also turn to Jakey for advice and help..

I've been thinking about possible mates for Jakey

We have as I 've already said Minty/Gary

Then there's Ian.  I think this would be an interesting friendship and could actually see the two of them getting along.

Mickey possibly, especially if he were to become involved with Dawn..

My fav for now would be Ian.

----------


## BlackKat

I was thinking we could have a while of him on his own, feeling a bit low, then like you said the mother turns up, along with some other members of the family.


Btw, Joel was in Inside Soap yesterday, looking gorgeous as usual.  :Wub:  Didn't say much about Jake, it was mostly about the Inside Soap awards, but did say the response had been good and that's the reason Jake's coming back and that next year was going to be exciting.

----------


## BlackKat

Page 50 -   :Big Grin:  50 pages of Jakey goodness.   :Cheer:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> I was thinking we could have a while of him on his own, feeling a bit low, then like you said the mother turns up, along with some other members of the family.
> 
> 
> Btw, Joel was in Inside Soap yesterday, looking gorgeous as usual.  Didn't say much about Jake, it was mostly about the Inside Soap awards, but did say the response had been good and that's the reason Jake's coming back and that next year was going to be exciting.


That's good news at least that tells us he'll be in Enders next year! :Wub:   :Wub:  

Joel is hugely popular and it's not just because of the younger viewers/fans, it's because of the public in general as the awards are proving. He IS definitely going to be a huge asset to Easties.

Joel/Jake will become more and more popular as time goes on, especially as Nigel is leaving, that's what my instincts are telling me anyway. I think that Jake will be around for a long time,  but having said that it all depends on how things go in the autumn and if the storylines are fulfilling enough for Joel..

Thanks for that info :Smile: 

Yes 50 pages of pure Jakey Heaven......(*drool*...*Pine*...)

----------


## Babe14

I agree and think that Jakey will be on his own for a while and I'm sure he will be feeling very low with losing Chrissie, Nana dying and then Alfie leaving.  In fact Jakey may well feel that once again he has been abandoned like he was by his dad when he and Danny were children...

----------


## BlackKat

I'm looking forward to Jake's reaction to Nana's death - obviously it's going to affect Alfie more, seeing as she was his Nana and she helped raise him etc, but Jake and Danny were close to her as well, and they kind of adopted her as their nana when they came to Walford -- although Danny more than Jake I think.

I think he'll definitely feel a bit abandoned once Alfie's gone -- especially if Danny is the one who pushes Jake away, because then his entire family as well as Chrissie has left him behind, three of them voluntarily! (Well, I suppose if Chrissie goes to prison it won't exactly be voluntarily, but you know what I mean.) And then add in the possibility of the mother having left, as well as the father.  :Sad:  Aw, poor Jakey.  :Wub: 



Edit: They talked to about 5 of them I think about the Inside Soap awards, and Shane Richie said he'd like to see Joel get best newcomer, which made me like him. I still don't like Alfie much, but, y'know.   :Lol:

----------


## Bryan

jake is obvioisuly back for the funeral, so thats early - mid september

----------


## Babe14

> I'm looking forward to Jake's reaction to Nana's death - obviously it's going to affect Alfie more, seeing as she was his Nana and she helped raise him etc, but Jake and Danny were close to her as well, and they kind of adopted her as their nana when they came to Walford -- although Danny more than Jake I think.
> 
> I think he'll definitely feel a bit abandoned once Alfie's gone -- especially if Danny is the one who pushes Jake away, because then his entire family as well as Chrissie has left him behind, three of them voluntarily! (Well, I suppose if Chrissie goes to prison it won't exactly be voluntarily, but you know what I mean.) And then add in the possibility of the mother having left, as well as the father.  Aw, poor Jakey. 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: They talked to about 5 of them I think about the Inside Soap awards, and Shane Richie said he'd like to see Joel get best newcomer, which made me like him. I still don't like Alfie much, but, y'know.


I think Shane and Joel must really get on as Shane always seems to be looking out for him. There again I think Shane maybe like that likes to see fair play and tells it how it is.  Before Easties I hated Shane Richie and couldn't stand him or Alfie when he first came into Easties, but both soon grew on me. Alfie I think if I'm to be totally honest I do like even though he's wimpishness makes me cringe at times and I hate those stupid scenes of Alfie running around the square all the time. Overall I do like his character, he's different. 

Jake in some ways is similar to Alfie, but of course he is a much stronger person and just tells it how it is, straight to the point no messing. If Jake wants something he goes all out to get it and he loves nothing more than a challenge. I think Joel maybe the same just striaght down the line.  One things for sure Joel has one hell of a beautiful personality and seems to be a very loving and caring person.  BTW have you seen the foot article on JBOL? (Re: "Softie" awww)

When everyone has "abandoned Jakey" we may see tears and a lot of emotion at first, but then because Jakey has this ability  to pick himself up and move on, no matter what life throws at him, he'll do just that. I think that Jake may change slightly, he may put up a barrier around himself, not in the sense of locking himself away,  but a hard and protective one that won't be easy to break down...You can already see some hardness and coolness in him at times which is understandable considering the rough ride he had as a child.

----------


## Babe14

I think that Joel will get best new comer and possibly sexiest male, but with Nigel leaving he may grab the title again.  Next year however I'm certain Joel will get it along with a couple of others. :Smile:

----------


## i_luv_dennis

he is back in september

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> he is back in september


Yeah, he is in the POS for Sept 8th!!  :Cheer:  
So thats, umm, 20 days!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

Jakeyis mentioned in the POS on September 8th, so I'm guessing he'll re-appear either Friday 2nd Sept to leave us in suspenders until Monday or on Tues 6th Sept to leave us in suspenders until the 8th..........

----------


## Babe14

Funnily enough he re-appears the same time as Peggy LOL!

----------


## kerry4nigel

Christopher Parker said on this morning that Jake Moon is back in Walford on September 2nd, not long to go now!!   :Cheer:

----------


## sarahwelford

Chris Parker also said there is a steamy storyline between chrissie and Jake

----------


## Babe14

Thanks Sarah and Kerry for that info. Um a steamy storyline Jakey/Chrissie..might mean we get to see Jakey/Joel with his kit off again..can't wait :Wub:

----------


## squarelady

> Chris Parker also said there is a steamy storyline between Chrissie and Jake


Finally! Only thing is, everytime they get their clothes off one of them has to leave!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Finally! Only thing is, everytime they get their clothes off one of them has to leave!


I know, its just not fair!!  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## kerry4nigel

There's a small article on Jake/Joel in this weeks Inside Soap magazine and it says that things won't be plain sailing for Jake on his return with Johnny still baying for his blood and new flame Chrissie hiding the awful truth about Den's death and apparantly Sharon catches them in bed together on 8th September and goes mad at Chrissie for betraying Den!

----------


## BlackKat

> There's a small article on Jake/Joel in this weeks Inside Soap magazine and it says that things won't be plain sailing for Jake on his return with Johnny still baying for his blood and new flame Chrissie hiding the awful truth about Den's death and apparantly Sharon catches them in bed together on 8th September and goes mad at Chrissie for betraying Den!


Chrissie betraying _Den_?!?   :Lol:   :Rotfl:  Aw, in bed together.   :Wub:   Wonder if she catches them in the act, or if they've already got past that and are just cuddling or something.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

lol exactly BlackKat!!

----------


## BlackKat

Last time they slept together they didn't even get to cuddle,  :Sad: 


So if they're in bed together on the 8th, it hasn't even been a week since he got back and Chrissie's already got him up into the bedroom - not that you can blame her,   :Lol:  Apparently in Soaplife it says on the 6th Chrissie tries it on with Jake but he wants to take it slow -- which apparently doesn't last long, but you've got to love the gentleman for trying,   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

Well in one of the soap magazines (forget which one i have got about 10!)

After Chrissie is questioned she gets out of the police station and she see Jake and he says to her 'i heard you were in trouble, i've come to protect you'
I mean   :Wub:    and it also says in another magazine Tracy-ann says that chrissie doesn't love her at the beginning but she ends up falling for him!

----------


## BlackKat

> Well in one of the soap magazines (forget which one i have got about 10!)
> 
> After Chrissie is questioned she gets out of the police station and she see Jake and he says to her 'i heard you were in trouble, i've come to protect you'
> I mean     and it also says in another magazine Tracy-ann says that chrissie doesn't love her at the beginning but she ends up falling for him!


"I've come to protect you,"   :Love:  He's so adorable -- yay, she falls in love with him. Who could blame her?

----------


## Layne

I know, i wouldn't blame her!

But why do they finally get together well properly when its the end why why why??   :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

> I know, i wouldn't blame her!
> 
> But why do they finally get together well properly when its the end why why why??



Actually I'm fine with it ending the way it looks like it does - either with Chrissie fleeing the country and having to leave Jake behind, or with her going to jail. I don't know why I'm fine with it, cos I wasn't last week, so maybe I've just accepted the inevitability of it. Actually I do sort of know why, but I can't explain it and I'd end up writing an essay, lol.

----------


## Layne

No i want them to be happy! I don't want another goodbye!  :Crying:  


But i guess if she goes to prison then she isn't excaltly breaking up with him!
*sees a ray of hope*

----------


## BlackKat

See, my theory of totally being okay, is that they will be happy, cos in my head when Jake does leave whether it's next year or in three years, Jake and Chrissie will carry on off-screen, finally reunited in an Argentinean hotel room having the best sex they've ever had. ;)   :Stick Out Tongue:  



My other theory is that they couldn't be happy, or at least not in the foreseeable future, but I won't get into that because it barely makes sense in my head.   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> See, my theory of totally being okay, is that they will be happy, cos in my head when Jake does leave whether it's next year or in three years, Jake and Chrissie will carry on off-screen, finally reunited in an Argentinean hotel room having the best sex they've ever had. ;)   
> 
> 
> 
> My other theory is that they couldn't be happy, or at least not in the foreseeable future, but I won't get into that because it barely makes sense in my head.



Well i like the first theory and if ya din't mind i'm going to pinch it and let my head adjust to it! x

----------


## BlackKat

The problem with the first theory is that the more you think about it the more you start thinking, "Dammit, I want my late-night specials."   :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

Yeh well i've already started my email to the beeb for one
'dear mr and mrs bbc, i was wondering can i have a late-night jake and Chrissie episode please, i want it regualr!'

----------


## Rach33

oh what a good idea Layne

----------


## Layne

> oh what a good idea Layne



Well i'm just full of them!!! No joking! I want a late night spec!   :Crying:

----------


## Rach33

Don't we all and thanks to the bbc writing Chrissie out (Iam trying not to think about it) it will never happen (I've gone and upset myself now)

----------


## Layne

> Don't we all and thanks to the bbc writing Chrissie out (Iam trying not to think about it) it will never happen (I've gone and upset myself now)


  :Crying:   we're all upset!!! Jake had only just got back and chrissie has to go!

----------


## Rach33

How mean get our hopes up and then dash them and to top that Nigel is leaving

----------


## Layne

I know, well EE deffinatly know how to win round viewers NOT!

----------


## Rach33

Exactly I mean who exactly is there left to watch apart from Pauline and Ian beale (Yuck) he's heardly soap stud material and if Jake stays which I hope he does there will be no more Jakissie (How mean)

----------


## BlackKat

Happy thoughts people! Best sex ever remember!  :Stick Out Tongue:  *Happy thoughts* Enjoy Jakissie while they're here.   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Happy thoughts people! Best sex ever remember!  *Happy thoughts* Enjoy Jakissie while they're here.


Best sex ever, happy thoughts, 'I'm here to protect you', happy thoughts!

----------


## BlackKat

I wonder how Jake finds out about it - "I heard you were in trouble." Does Alfie phone him -- remarkable insight from Alfie there, but that seems a bit weird. I could see him slipping it into conversation, but Jake gets there pretty quickly, and I don't see him and Alfie having nightly chats so,   :Searchme:

----------


## Rach33

ohhhhhhhhhh I'm living on the happy thoughts happy happy happy 

Awww he comes back for her awww how sweet and then next thursday after that I think the 8th Sharon catches them in bed ha how cool is that

----------


## kirsty_g

cool

----------


## BlackKat

From Radio Times.com -

*Monday 5th September* 
Billy's determined to find a way of raising the money for Sam's bail. On his return to the Square, Jake pays Johnny a visit. Kat cooks up a romantic plan.

*Tuesday 6th September*
Pauline notices that Chrissie and Jake are getting closer, but Dennis is distrusting of their cosy relationship. Dot takes her driving test. 



I can't wait for the Jake and Johnny scenes - hope they're as good as the last ones, and I have a feeling this is when we'll find out what Jake and Danny have been up to since they've been gone, and where Danny is now.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> I wonder how Jake finds out about it - "I heard you were in trouble." Does Alfie phone him -- remarkable insight from Alfie there, but that seems a bit weird. I could see him slipping it into conversation, but Jake gets there pretty quickly, and I don't see him and Alfie having nightly chats so,


Jake might read about Den's body being dug up in a newspaper, it might even say Chrissie was a possible suspect. Then he might phone Alfie to find out more. I don't know exactly what the time scale is, but if he comes back a few days after Den is discovered then it might fit? It all depends on how far away he is, though.
I'm looking forward to finding out what happened to Jake and Danny after Johnny let them go.

----------


## Babe14

I am just so looking forward to seeing Jakey again and it looks like we will me seeing a lot of that gorgeous body again. wubby bubby.....*Drool*

I think that Jakey will probhear about Chrissie on the TV or read it in the paper. How sweet though coming back to protect her..I am just going to be more soppy over him than ever, he is just so gorrrgeous. (Why isn't there anyone like him in "reality")
Looking forward to seeing more loving between Jakey and Chrissie (Yes I'm ok with her again as I am beginning to understand where Chrissie is coming from). Yes it is going to be sad because of TAO leaving, although I don't see why she has too, but I don't want Jakey to go off with her as I want him to stay in the soap for a long long time. There is just so much potential for the character and he can have another loving romance eventually that could end happy ever after (well in my mind there is)

Really looking forward to seeing the confrontation. 

Wonder if Jake has anything to do with Johnny um.."disappearing" so to speak :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

About Sharon catching Jakey and Chrissie in bed together then going off at her for it, wasn't Sharon the one telling Chrissie to get it together with Jakey. Sharon said something like " He's a looker...."

----------


## BlackKat

> About Sharon catching Jakey and Chrissie in bed together then going off at her for it, wasn't Sharon the one telling Chrissie to get it together with Jakey. Sharon said something like " He's a looker...."


I think it's probably something to do with how Sharon doesn't think Chrissie should be jumping into bed with Jake so soon after Den's body is found. Also, when she was pushing Chrissie into getting with Jakey, she thought Den had run off with another woman and therefore Chrissie deserved someone better, but now she's found out that Den's dead, so it changes things.

----------


## BlackKat

> Really looking forward to seeing the confrontation. 
> 
> Wonder if Jake has anything to do with Johnny um.."disappearing" so to speak



So annoyed that we're not going to get a "who's the daddy" storyline with Alison/Johnny and Jake. *sulk* Well, it was never anything but wild speculation but now there's no chance of it...unless...that's why Johnny leaves.   :Searchme:  *begins to speculate again*   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Damn! I'd forgotten about that..um..good thinikng that would be a fantastic exit for him..Jakey finds out from Aison, finds out how badly Johnny treated her and "Daddy get out of the Square!" LOL I'm off again too  Your just such a bad influence on me LOL

----------


## Babe14

We can still have the mum storyline complete with Lover/new hubby, son/daughter etc.. Can still involve Pat.

Now I have to work on a new love for Jakey , although I have that one pretty much sussed and whether or not Johnny is still going to be his dad...

----------


## Babe14

8 days to go..*drool*  *pound* *Pound*

----------


## BlackKat

Couple of snippets:

*Suspicion towards Chrissie grows as the black widow becomes increasingly close to Jake and pushes to sell the Vic*

^So if on the Tuesday, Chrissie's still wanting to sell the Vic, they must be planning to leave together already. She obviously isn't hiding the sale from anyone, and her and Jake are still getting close, which they wouldn't be if she was planning to up and leave as soon as possible. So he comes back on the Friday, she's making a move on him on the Tuesday, and then gets him into bed on the Thursday -- definitely not wasting any time is she.   :Wub:  

*Jake walks back into Chrissie's life as she moves back in at The Vic - and then makes a move on him! Even an interruption from Sharon doesn't slow her down - she soothes her stepdaughter into accepting her new man. But it won't be plain sailing for the couple - if the look in Jake's eye is anything to go by...* 

Does he begin to suspect that Chrissie's hiding something - or maybe he's hiding something.    :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> Damn! I'd forgotten about that..um..good thinikng that would be a fantastic exit for him..Jakey finds out from Aison, finds out how badly Johnny treated her and "Daddy get out of the Square!" LOL I'm off again too  Your just such a bad influence on me LOL


That would give Ruby a reason to stay -- she finds out as well, is disgusted by her father, and then decides to stay in the Square and get to know her big brother,   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> We can still have the mum storyline complete with Lover/new hubby, son/daughter etc.. Can still involve Pat.
> 
> Now I have to work on a new love for Jakey , although I have that one pretty much sussed and whether or not Johnny is still going to be his dad...


For me the new love would have to be a different type of love than him and Chrissie (or rather how I think him and Chrissie will be in love). I think what's great about him and Chrissie is for me Jake can have another girlfriend, but it wouldn't make Jake and Chrissie anything less.

----------


## Babe14

> For me the new love would have to be a different type of love than him and Chrissie (or rather how I think him and Chrissie will be in love). I think what's great about him and Chrissie is for me Jake can have another girlfriend, but it wouldn't make Jake and Chrissie anything less.


One reason for him to have a fling with Dawn as in them not being serious but just go out together on a casual basis. I think you can prob guess what I would like to happen, the childhood sweetheart and she is very different!!

----------


## Babe14

> Couple of snippets:
> 
> *Suspicion towards Chrissie grows as the black widow becomes increasingly close to Jake and pushes to sell the Vic*
> 
> ^So if on the Tuesday, Chrissie's still wanting to sell the Vic, they must be planning to leave together already. She obviously isn't hiding the sale from anyone, and her and Jake are still getting close, which they wouldn't be if she was planning to up and leave as soon as possible. So he comes back on the Friday, she's making a move on him on the Tuesday, and then gets him into bed on the Thursday -- definitely not wasting any time is she.  
> 
> *Jake walks back into Chrissie's life as she moves back in at The Vic - and then makes a move on him! Even an interruption from Sharon doesn't slow her down - she soothes her stepdaughter into accepting her new man. But it won't be plain sailing for the couple - if the look in Jake's eye is anything to go by...* 
> 
> Does he begin to suspect that Chrissie's hiding something - or maybe he's hiding something.


I would imagine that Jakey starts to suspect that Chrissie isn't being totally honest with him and this is where their realtionship could start to slide...

As akey starts to "Cool" things off a bit Chrissie realises that she is truly in love with him. And god who wouldn't be..A case of very hot totty coming up me thinks.... :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> That would give Ruby a reason to stay -- she finds out as well, is disgusted by her father, and then decides to stay in the Square and get to know her big brother,


That would be great and Johnny would really get his.  First of all Tina and then Ruby..I love it.  Although I will miss the character Johnny as I love Billy Murray

----------


## BlackKat

> I would imagine that Jakey starts to suspect that Chrissie isn't being totally honest with him and this is where their realtionship could start to slide...
> 
> As akey starts to "Cool" things off a bit Chrissie realises that she is truly in love with him. And god who wouldn't be..A case of very hot totty coming up me thinks....


I don't think Chrissie is going to realise that she loves Jake until they're at the airport - or at least that's when she'll tell him. What I would like to happen, is Jake distracts the police so Chrissie can get away, and then she tells him that she loves him. Then, there can't be any second guessing of her motives, because if she told him before then there'd always be the nagging doubt of whether she was telling the truth, or just telling him that so he'd stay. But at the airport, with him having already having made the decision to stay behind and distract the cops, she has nothing to gain or lose by saying it, so I think it would be the truth.

----------


## BlackKat

Oddly enough, I'm looking forward to Alfie and Jake's first scene when he comes back as well. Cos Alfie did say that he loves Jake and Danny, and he was really scared when he thought they were dead, so I think he'll be pleased to have Jake around again, despite not being happy when they turned up last time. In the PO spoilers, Jake's with Alfie when they see Kat, so I think those two are going to be quite close and maybe kinda substitute-brother types for each other. Also would be nice to see Jake being the "little brother" for a change, although obviously not in an annoying way like Danny was.

----------


## BlackKat

Random, but I was re-watching clips.

From the bit where Jake was wanting to see Chrissie to say sorry about Danny, and Sharon stopped him from going upstairs.




> *Jake:* Look, is she around or not?
> *Sharon:* Yeah. Yeah, she's upstairs.
> *Jake:* Right, well, I'll pop up then.
> *Sharon:* Oh, did you miss the bit where I made it clear you weren't welcome.
> *Jake:* No, I got it loud and clear, I'm just gonna ignore it, that's all.


He just sounds so damn sexy.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think Chrissie is going to realise that she loves Jake until they're at the airport - or at least that's when she'll tell him. What I would like to happen, is Jake distracts the police so Chrissie can get away, and then she tells him that she loves him. Then, there can't be any second guessing of her motives, because if she told him before then there'd always be the nagging doubt of whether she was telling the truth, or just telling him that so he'd stay. But at the airport, with him having already having made the decision to stay behind and distract the cops, she has nothing to gain or lose by saying it, so I think it would be the truth.


That is exactly what I want to see :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Oddly enough, I'm looking forward to Alfie and Jake's first scene when he comes back as well. Cos Alfie did say that he loves Jake and Danny, and he was really scared when he thought they were dead, so I think he'll be pleased to have Jake around again, despite not being happy when they turned up last time. In the PO spoilers, Jake's with Alfie when they see Kat, so I think those two are going to be quite close and maybe kinda substitute-brother types for each other. Also would be nice to see Jake being the "little brother" for a change, although obviously not in an annoying way like Danny was.


I think that Jakey has always felt close to Alfie and yes the two may end up very close, what with nana, Kat/Mo, Chrissie etc. They might make it where Jakey tells Chrissie and Alfie about that night and Danny. Start it with Chrissie and only show us half whereas Jakey would of told Chrissie everything and then the other half when Jakey and Alfie are having a heart to heart.

Before Jakey left you could see that Alfie adn Jakey were being "teamed up", the humour building between them and the way Jakey was helping Alfie etc.

----------


## Babe14

> Random, but I was re-watching clips.
> 
> From the bit where Jake was wanting to see Chrissie to say sorry about Danny, and Sharon stopped him from going upstairs.
> 
> 
> 
> He just sounds so damn sexy.


I remember that well and funnily enough I was thinking about that scene the other day. I love it when Jakey gets all masterful and yes he is so damn sexy. Especially when he is being brutal, all action and all loving..

I love that scene in fargos with the wine and the way he put his hand on Chrissie's to wipe the wine off, which I'm sure he poured on her hand deliberately..

----------


## BlackKat

> I think that Jakey has always felt close to Alfie and yes the two may end up very close, what with nana, Kat/Mo, Chrissie etc. They might make it where Jakey tells Chrissie and Alfie about that night and Danny. Start it with Chrissie and only show us half whereas Jakey would of told Chrissie everything and then the other half when Jakey and Alfie are having a heart to heart.
> 
> Before Jakey left you could see that Alfie adn Jakey were being "teamed up", the humour building between them and the way Jakey was helping Alfie etc.


I think they might split the talk into three -- Alfie, Chrissie and Johnny. Johnny's going to want to know, maybe not the specifics like Alfie and Chrissie, but he'll want to make sure that Danny won't be following Jake in a few days or anything.

----------


## Babe14

Good point, that sounds good. Can't wait to see Johnny's face.  I was thinikng about it Tuesday when he was on and get laughing to myself and saying you wait..

Just picture Johnny sat behind his desk at Scarlets and in walks Jakey...dum..dum..

----------


## BlackKat

I'd love it if Jakey asked for his mobile back.

"What are you doing here?" "Looking for my phone...wondered if you had it."

 :Lol:

----------


## kirsty_g

> Good point, that sounds good. Can't wait to see Johnny's face.  I was thinikng about it Tuesday when he was on and get laughing to myself and saying you wait..
> 
> Just picture Johnny sat behind his desk at Scarlets and in walks Jakey...dum..dum..


sounds good

----------


## BlackKat

> I think that Jakey will probhear about Chrissie on the TV or read it in the paper. How sweet though coming back to protect her..



From looking at the episode pics of next week (none up for Friday yet *sulk*) it looks like Monday, Tuesday and Thursday are all the same day - the last pic for Thursday is Chrissie being arrested and she's still wearing her clothes for the wedding. Which means unless she's kept overnight, Jake comes back on the day of the wedding! I don't think there's enough time for it to get to the newspapers/tv, for him to see it and get back to Walford.   :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> From looking at the episode pics of next week (none up for Friday yet *sulk*) it looks like Monday, Tuesday and Thursday are all the same day - the last pic for Thursday is Chrissie being arrested and she's still wearing her clothes for the wedding. Which means unless she's kept overnight, Jake comes back on the day of the wedding! I don't think there's enough time for it to get to the newspapers/tv, for him to see it and get back to Walford.



well if chrissie is getting arrested then it will be the talk of the square so i'm sure he'll find out by word of mouth, and also somewhere it says he goes to speak to Johnny well maybe Johnny brings it up??   :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> well if chrissie is getting arrested then it will be the talk of the square so i'm sure he'll find out by word of mouth, and also somewhere it says he goes to speak to Johnny well maybe Johnny brings it up??


But he has to find out before, because that's the reason he comes back. The timing doesn't make sense - if it's all one day, then he doesn't have the time. I think Alfie might wake up and realise there's a world outside of Kat/Little Mo, and rings him. Or maybe Chrissie phones him, and the "What are you doing here," "I heard you were in trouble," is more cutesy, than actually asking a question.

----------


## BlackKat

Random clothes obsession: What do you want Jake to be wearing in his first scene back? Do you think he'll have any new clothes?

I think he'll probably just wear the usual jeans and jacket with trainers -- maybe a new coat? I think he should get a few new t-shirts -- Definitely should wear jeans a lot - maybe a few scenes in just jeans. If he was staying over at the Vic, in the kitchen wearing just his jeans making Chrissie breakfast   :Wub:  *thud*

----------


## Layne

> Random clothes obsession: What do you want Jake to be wearing in his first scene back? Do you think he'll have any new clothes?
> 
> I think he'll probably just wear the usual jeans and jacket with trainers -- maybe a new coat? I think he should get a few new t-shirts -- Definitely should wear jeans a lot - maybe a few scenes in just jeans. If he was staying over at the Vic, in the kitchen wearing just his jeans making Chrissie breakfast   *thud*




yeh   :Wub:  

even better, Jake in just a shirt making breakfast!
Hang on even better, Jake in boxers making Chrissie breakfast

Nope even better, Jake Naked Making Breakfast! *thuds*

----------


## kayla05

Cant wait for Jake to come back, he is Gorgeous!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

*is even more excited, if possible*

 
(Pic is the last one for Friday 2nd September)

*peers closely* Looks like he's wearing that sort of leather jacket he used to have - can't remember the last time I saw it. Can't see if he's hugging her back either. She probably throws her arms around him and he's like "Er...Chrissie, I missed you too, but I kinda need to breathe here."

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Ahh ok thanks  :Big Grin:  Not long now girls!!

----------


## kirsty_g

i no

----------


## Flozza

i'm waiting hehe i'm really excited what happens to jake when chrissie gets arrested at the airport

----------


## kirsty_g

and me

----------


## Babe14

> Random clothes obsession: What do you want Jake to be wearing in his first scene back? Do you think he'll have any new clothes?
> 
> I think he'll probably just wear the usual jeans and jacket with trainers -- maybe a new coat? I think he should get a few new t-shirts -- Definitely should wear jeans a lot - maybe a few scenes in just jeans. If he was staying over at the Vic, in the kitchen wearing just his jeans making Chrissie breakfast  *thud*


That psychic vibe is going again between us as I was having the same thought yesterday.  :Smile: 

I thought T shirt Jeans :Wub:  poss pinstripe jacket :Wub:  one of his stripey pairs, the pale ones.

I don't think Jakey will change his wardrobe that much.  I think that he'll have more trendy jeans :Wub:   T shirts, trendy sweatshirts and tops.  If he works in the Bookies I think we may see him in a suit.

I have an instinct that we may see a shower scene and Jakey coming out in just a little towel and standing in the doorway of the Vic's kitchen looking all dreamy and sexy at Chrissie as he's watching her make brekkie or making coffee... :Wub:   then hopefully we will see him wandering around in the towel for a few mins before switching to another scene...

I definitely think that we will be seeing a lot of Joel with his shirt off and poss *Naked* Jakey.  I think that Easties will be pushing him as a very hot sex symbol..

----------


## Babe14

> i'm waiting hehe i'm really excited what happens to jake when chrissie gets arrested at the airport


Me too, I think that Jakey will cause a distraction so that Chrissie can get away...

----------


## Babe14

> From looking at the episode pics of next week (none up for Friday yet *sulk*) it looks like Monday, Tuesday and Thursday are all the same day - the last pic for Thursday is Chrissie being arrested and she's still wearing her clothes for the wedding. Which means unless she's kept overnight, Jake comes back on the day of the wedding! I don't think there's enough time for it to get to the newspapers/tv, for him to see it and get back to Walford.


Maybe Jakey comes back for another reason. Does anyone have a phone number to contact him? Is he contactable?

I figured that Friday when Jakey returns and most of next week will be most of the same day.

----------


## Babe14

> well if chrissie is getting arrested then it will be the talk of the square so i'm sure he'll find out by word of mouth, and also somewhere it says he goes to speak to Johnny well maybe Johnny brings it up??


Maybe he sees Johnny first to "sort things out", which I think will be the case, then Alfie and it is he who tells Jakey about Chrissie. So finally Jakey goes to Chrissie..

Just can't wait to see Johnny's face :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> sounds good


It would be nice if it was done this way.  I have this picture in my hea of Johnny sat behind his desk feet up, looking through some papers and in walks Jakey..

----------


## Babe14

> Nope even better, Jake Naked Making Breakfast! *thuds*


A girl after my own heart. How about just wearing an apron tied round his waist or one like Alfie had one the other night and nothing else!! :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Cant wait for Jake to come back, he is Gorgeous!!!!


He is so sexy as well isn't he?  Jake just has so many different sides to his character and that is another reason why I like him so much.  Plus Joel is such a lovely person.

----------


## Babe14

> *is even more excited, if possible*
> 
>  
> (Pic is the last one for Friday 2nd September)
> 
> *peers closely* Looks like he's wearing that sort of leather jacket he used to have - can't remember the last time I saw it. Can't see if he's hugging her back either. She probably throws her arms around him and he's like "Er...Chrissie, I missed you too, but I kinda need to breathe here."


At first I thought it was a charcoal soft grey T, but Looking closer I can see that it is prob his leather number. I would think that Jakey is hugging her too. Yes I can just see him saying to Chrissie - "I missed you too, but I kinda need to breathe here.."

So this may be Jake's first scene on his return and that would mean we will be left in suspenders until Monday...

----------


## Babe14

There again it could be his third scene and most of Friday's epi could have Jakey in it...*Thud* *Thud*

----------


## kirsty_g

lol

----------


## BlackKat

Less than a week to go.   :Cheer:  I think that's his first scene though - TAO said she walks out the police station and Jake appears saying he heard she was in trouble so he's come back to protect her.   :Wub:  

It seems a little odd to me that he gets the last scene though - it's not a big cliffhanger, because even though it's a big thing for us guys, it's not like him being there will throw too many things off balance, the way he did when Shannis returned, or if say Zoe came back. I thought he'd get the second to last, and the last would be Sam getting charged with murder or something. But, I'm not complaining. Well, actually I am, because it means we have to wait the weekend to get a full episode of Jakey, but ah well.

----------


## Layne

What jake and Chrissie get the duff duff??? Oh that is news to me!!!!


i love that picture!!!!! Yey!!!!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

> What jake and Chrissie get the duff duff??? Oh that is news to me!!!!
> 
> 
> i love that picture!!!!! Yey!!!!



I assume they do, cos it's the last picture up for Friday's ep.   :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

Oh yey cool! I don't think we have had a Jakissie Duff duff yet have we!!!


Oh yey, i'm very excited!!! I'm so glad Jake is back! I'll protect you!   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Nope, don't think we have. We've had a few Jake ones, but not a Jakissie one.

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe Jakey comes back for another reason. Does anyone have a phone number to contact him? Is he contactable?
> 
> I figured that Friday when Jakey returns and most of next week will be most of the same day.


I think he does, because he phoned Alfie, so I expect he gave Alfie a number to contact them. Although I suppose him and Danny may not have found a place to stay yet, so they didn't have a number.   :Searchme:

----------


## Blondie

I think they'll be the last scene, I think it's quite fitting. The scene before could be a deranged Sam in her cell, and then Chrissie walks out a free woman and finds a very welcome face. It's kind of the lift she needs right at that moment, you can see the relief on her face in that picture. Finally somone she can talk to and who'll be there for her. It's also kind of ironic, the real killer getting away with it and running into the arms of her man, and then Sam, the person with least involvement locked up inside. 

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

And then the first scene on Monday can be them waking up together...Although that doesn't make sense seeing as on it's Thursday that Sharon catches them in bed together, and I think she'd realise before that if Jake had stayed the night. Or maybe they spend the night at the Moon's house,   :Wub: 

And then in the morning Alfie comes down and Chrissie and Jake are in the kitchen and Alfie's like "Er..what's going on. *goes back to bed to mope about Little Mo and Kat*"

----------


## Blondie

> And then in the morning Alfie comes down and Chrissie and Jake are in the kitchen and Alfie's like "Er..what's going on. *goes back to bed to mope about Little Mo and Kat*"


^ Lmao! What Alfie does best. As you say, if Jake stayed the night Sharon would twig sooner than Thursday, though she is incredibly slow at times! I suppose it depends on whether they're allowed back in the Vic that night, because if not, then she'll probably stay at the Moon's, and Sharon and Dennis at Pauline's.  I still can't believe he comes back for Chrissie, so sweet!  :Wub:  

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I can already imagine the scene with Alfie and Jake.

Alfie: I'm so glad you're back.
Jake: Yeah, me too. You see Chrissie...
Alfie: I have this problem. Maybe you can help. See, I was going out with Little Mo, and then Kat came back. And then Little Mo broke up with me. But then we got back together. I think. That part was a little confusing. Anyway, I was supposed to break up with Kat, even though I thought we already did back when she left. Anyway, I tried, but then she was really nice and stuff, so I ended up not. And then I sort of went out with both of them and ran around the Square for a bit, and then I ran off to Hastings. And then I came back and I was going to dump both of them, but then Little Mo was really sweet, so I was just going to dump Kat, but then she was really sexy, so I didn't and...Jake?...Jake?
Jake: *has fled*

----------


## BlackKat

> ^ Lmao! What Alfie does best. As you say, if Jake stayed the night Sharon would twig sooner than Thursday, though she is incredibly slow at times! I suppose it depends on whether they're allowed back in the Vic that night, because if not, then she'll probably stay at the Moon's, and Sharon and Dennis at Pauline's.  I still can't believe he comes back for Chrissie, so sweet!  
> 
> Katie


They better spend the night together, even if all they do is talk (Yeah, right ;) ) "I've come to protect you. Now, let's go to our seperate beds, even though we've already had sex and therefore there should be no awkwardness. See you in the morning."   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> They better spend the night together, even if all they do is talk (Yeah, right ;) ) "I've come to protect you. Now, let's go to our seperate beds, even though we've already had sex and therefore there should be no awkwardness. See you in the morning."


  :Rotfl:   yeh!!!

----------


## BlackKat

Not to mention the fact that they haven't seen each other in two months. They better spend the night together.

If Sharon catches them in bed together on Thursday, that must been they're in bed in the middle of the day -- unless Sharon has a habit of going into Chrissie's bedroom in the middle of the night. Anyway, 1) Doesn't Chrissie have a pub to run, and 2) How freaking adorable is that.   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> and 2) How freaking adorable is that.


Very   :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

So glad that Jake is back. Thats a nice bit of news to return to. The pub may be closed because of them finding the body, crime scene and all, but then they wouldn't be allowed to live there. Or maybe Sharon goes to find Chrissie to ask har why she isn't in the pub. Is it sad I can recognise Jake from the back?
xxx

----------


## Layne

Thought:
The pub is closed couz of the body and everything, so Chrisie stays at the moons, with Jake in his bed,Sharon and dennis stay at paulkines or wherever, and then for some reason Sharon goes to find chrisise and storms over to the moons, storms upstairs and finds chrisie and jake in bed together! Just like the way Dennis found  Zoe and Den(  :Sick:  )

----------


## hayley

> *is even more excited, if possible*
> 
>  
> (Pic is the last one for Friday 2nd September)
> 
> *peers closely* Looks like he's wearing that sort of leather jacket he used to have - can't remember the last time I saw it. Can't see if he's hugging her back either. She probably throws her arms around him and he's like "Er...Chrissie, I missed you too, but I kinda need to breathe here."


lol!! 
I cant wait!

----------


## Tamzi

> Dennis found  Zoe and Den(  )


That was gross.  lets get back onto happier things like Jake!





> Thought:
> The pub is closed couz of the body and everything, so Chrisie stays at the moons, with Jake in his bed,Sharon and dennis stay at paulkines or wherever, and then for some reason Sharon goes to find chrisise and storms over to the moons, storms upstairs and finds chrisie and jake in bed together! Just like the way Dennis found  Zoe and Den(  )


That would be good, though Sharon has no right barging into the bedroom does she and I'm sure sharon would have figured out if Chrissie wasn't on the sofa or anything she'd be in the bathroom or upstairs and you don't go into someone's bathroom or bedroom with no warning. 

xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I think it'll be the Vic bedroom. I think somewhere it says something about Chrissie moving back into the Vic and then making a move on Jake. But Sharon still shouldn't barge into people's bedrooms.

----------


## Babe14

They have a habbit of doing that in Easties :Smile: 

5 Days and getting more excited :Smile:  My tV better not blow up or else!!!

----------


## Babe14

They'd probably be allowed back in the Vic but not in the Cellar as this is at the mo the scene of the "Crime"

----------


## Babe14

I think that Jakey will sort Alfie out to and give him the kick up the backside he needs!

Remember a while ago Jakey said to Alfie "Uncomplicate it"

----------


## sarahwelford

jake is just gorgeous.
I would much rather have jake than dennis anyday.
And i am couting the days until he is back.
Watch it be i have come back to protect you then
dum dum dum dum dum

----------


## Rach33

> I think it'll be the Vic bedroom. I think somewhere it says something about Chrissie moving back into the Vic and then making a move on Jake. But Sharon still shouldn't barge into people's bedrooms.


Your right Kat you'd of thought Sharon would know how to Knock on a door before entering 

Jakey's back soooooooooooooooooon

----------


## Tamzi

You'd have thought she would have learnt. Barging into people's bedrooms normally bring shocks!
xxx

----------


## Rach33

Exactly did she learn nothing from her husband he barged into a bedroom and caught his dad with his bunny boiler girlfriend 

awwwww five days to go and he's back OH damn it I'm going out that night how mean that's not fair I'm going to sulk now

----------


## Tamzi

You can watch it on Sunday I guess. Shame your missing it though. I can't wait for it. It may be a line or so, but still
xxx

----------


## Rach33

I know I might try and set my video up for it and there is sunday but hey ho

----------


## the_watts_rule

I wonder if Danny is returning

----------


## Rach33

He isn't Jake Maskall and Joel Beckett were axed but only Joel was given a reprieve

----------


## BlackKat

5 days to go.   :Cheer:  

Maybe Sharon doesn't think Chrissie is in there, and goes in for another reason, like to look for something.   :Searchme:  I can't wait to see her face though.

----------


## Layne

> 5 days to go.   
> 
> Maybe Sharon doesn't think Chrissie is in there, and goes in for another reason, like to look for something.   I can't wait to see her face though.



5 days yey   :Thumbsup:   yeh sharons face, chrissie is cheating on her poor dead dad!!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah, maybe she goes to look for something den-related
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah, maybe she goes to look for something den-related
> xxx



And finds his widow in bed with a new man.   :Rotfl:

----------


## Layne

> And finds his widow in bed with a new man.


  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Radiotimes.com description for Friday 9th:

*With nothing to lose, Sam opens up about her feelings. Sharon confronts a sheepish Chrissie.* 

I'm guessing that might be about Jake - Chrissie eventually gets Sharon to accept him I think.   :Big Grin:  And sheepish isn't the word I'd use if it was about the murder, so it can't be about that.

Oh, and Sam opening up about her feelings..."Well, to tell the truth, I am a little peeved about getting arrested for murder."    :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Layne

Sharon convinced chrissie to go out with jake on a date before when she thought den was alive, so sorry what has changed the fact that he is dead? I would of thought that would be more of a reason????/

----------


## BlackKat

> Sharon convinced chrissie to go out with jake on a date before when she thought den was alive, so sorry what has changed the fact that he is dead? I would of thought that would be more of a reason????/


You are talking about Sharon "I want Dad at the wedding so he can see how happy me and Dennis are and he can give me away and be really happy for us and not try to ruin everything because even though he went so low as to sleep with Zoe I'm sure he's sorry" Watts, and you're expecting her to make sense??

She probably thinks Chrissie should be grieving or something wacky like that.   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> You are talking about Sharon "I want Dad at the wedding so he can see how happy me and Dennis are and he can give me away and be really happy for us and not try to ruin everything because even though he went so low as to sleep with Zoe I'm sure he's sorry" Watts, and you're expecting her to make sense??
> 
> She probably thinks Chrissie should be grieving or something wacky like that.



oh ok, that is a point!!!   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Grieve for Den...have sex with Jake...hmm, choices.   :Lol:  Here's hoping we see naked Jakey again.   :Cheer:

----------


## Tamzi

I mean does Sharon think that Chrissie should stay in her room (MINUS Jake) crying her eyes out over her beloved Den. I mea get real. I can't help but think that Sharon is just a teeny-weeny bit self-centered!
xxx

----------


## Layne

> Grieve for Den...have sex with Jake...hmm, choices.   Here's hoping we see naked Jakey again.


Choices, choices, choices!!! yey naked jakey!   :Thumbsup:  




> I mean does Sharon think that Chrissie should stay in her room (MINUS Jake) crying her eyes out over her beloved Den. I mea get real. I can't help but think that Sharon is just a teeny-weeny bit self-centered!
> xxx


yeh sharon and chrisie can sit together in a room and ball their eyes out for hours,crying over den puuurlease!!! x

----------


## BlackKat

> I mean does Sharon think that Chrissie should stay in her room (MINUS Jake) crying her eyes out over her beloved Den. I mea get real. I can't help but think that Sharon is just a teeny-weeny bit self-centered!
> xxx



Just a bit?   :Lol:  I do like Sharon, but recently she's been very annoying with her self-centered princess act. And I suppose she has a right to be a little out of it, what with Den turning up dead. But I like Chrissie and Jake more than Sharon, so don't really care, she shouldn't barge in and then complain about it.

----------


## Tamzi

I mean would you rather be stuck in a room with Sharon- too orange for her own good, doesn't care about peoples feeling, thinks her I-sleep-with-my-sons-girlfriends dad is perfect in every way and thinks its ok for a near 40-year-old woman to be called princess- Watts or Jake- I love my brother but want to come back and protect Chrissie the woman I love Moon
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> I mean would you rather be stuck in a room with Sharon- too orange for her own good, doesn't care about peoples feeling, thinks her I-sleep-with-my-sons-girlfriends dad is perfect in every way and thinks its ok for a near 40-year-old woman to be called princess- Watts or Jake- I love my brother but want to come back and protect Chrissie the woman I love Moon
> xxx


Hm...give a minute to think about this.   :Lol: 




Edit: Do you think we can get to needing a second thread by the time Jakey gets home?

----------


## Tamzi

Its likely, we can't stop talking now
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Page 63 now...how many do we usually have before starting a new one? It's usually around 700-800 posts isn't it.   :Searchme:

----------


## Tamzi

about 70 pages at least, so it wont be too long, by the time sharon catches them I'm sure we'll have filled up this thread
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

And if we get a good view of Jake when Sharon catches them we'll probably fill up the second as well.   :Lol:

----------


## Tamzi

Yeah you can just see us going on and on and on about Jake .
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I hope he mentions Danny - they better tell us where he is. Even if he was annoying by the time he left, I don't want them to make like Jake's forgotten about him.


And because I am possibly insane, I want to know when Jake's birthday is,   :Lol:

----------


## kirsty_g

i hope they mention him to

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Only 4 days to go now!!  :Cheer:  
I hope they explain what happened that night with Johnny and what Jake has been doing since then.

P.S. Yay!! My 500th post!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

Well done!   :Cheer:  

I can't wait - especially for the Monday after, when Jake goes to see Johnny. 4 days. I think he'll explain what happened to either Alfie or Chrissie - probably Chrissie.

----------


## Bryan

> Well done!   
> 
> I can't wait - especially for the Monday after, when Jake goes to see Johnny. 4 days. I think he'll explain what happened to either Alfie or Chrissie - probably Chrissie.


chrissie will have too much to deal with for scenes between them about that,

i think jake will help chrissie go etc, and his feud with jonny will carry on for ages in a grudge, in which he tells no-one about it, then after a fight in the vic he tells alfie what really happened, and alfie dosent like jonny for it and it could be one of many factors for his exit: nana dead, jonny threats, new life with kat, little mo pregnant etc...

----------


## BlackKat

> chrissie will have too much to deal with for scenes between them about that,


Well, she manages to find enough time to make a move on him, and then get him into bed, so I'm sure she'll be able to listen to a brief explanation of where he's been.

At this point, (next week) Chrissie thinks she's home safe - she's got an alibi, the police have let her out a free woman, she's set Sam up. It's not until Thursday that Peggy gets back -- and really, what's Peggy going to do apart from chuck her into graves?

----------


## Bryan

> Well, she manages to find enough time to make a move on him, and then get him into bed, so I'm sure she'll be able to listen to a brief explanation of where he's been.
> 
> At this point, (next week) Chrissie thinks she's home safe - she's got an alibi, the police have let her out a free woman, she's set Sam up. It's not until Thursday that Peggy gets back -- and really, what's Peggy going to do apart from chuck her into graves?


  :Rotfl:  loving the comment about peggy!

i imagine there will be many arguments and fights between them, peggy will do what kat said "to make chrissie's life hell", but atcually stick to her word, shell be in the vic 24-7, and chrissie will get annoyed

i suppose for a few weeks the peggyness could get to her and jake is there to cheer her up etc... but i reckon the talks would be about her admitting her part in den's death and why she did it and persuaing him to help her esacpe, i donno but i doubt there will be any real effect of him telling it all to chrissie, maybe a bit but not all

if the writers wait a bit for him to tell alfie everythink at a later stage then it would be more effective and he could have a whole episode for it rather than a rushed 5 minutes snadwhichged in with den murder stuff

i may be talking a loada rubbish but thats what i think anyways   :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> if the writers wait a bit for him to tell alfie everythink at a later stage then it would be more effective and he could have a whole episode for it rather than a rushed 5 minutes snadwhichged in with den murder stuff
> 
> i may be talking a loada rubbish but thats what i think anyways



But it's not like it's a massive thing. All we need is "I'm really glad you're back, but where's Danny." And "I left him at Maxwell's," or "I decided burning someone's house down so they'd notice you isn't exactly a sign of mental stability and had him committed," or even "We had a fight over which channel to watch on telly, he ran off and I haven't seen him since." We (and Alfie) already know the basics of that night - Johnny was going to kill them, he didn't, they got to leave unharmed.

----------


## BlackKat

> loving the comment about peggy!
> 
> i imagine there will be many arguments and fights between them, peggy will do what kat said "to make chrissie's life hell", but atcually stick to her word, shell be in the vic 24-7, and chrissie will get annoyed


From the POS, it seems more like Peggy will be having "hee-larious" 'The Odd Couple' shenanigans with Pat then anything else.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> *is even more excited, if possible*
> 
>  
> (Pic is the last one for Friday 2nd September)
> "


Where abouts do ya get these pics from this weeks episodes from?like this 1^ Ive looked on the eastenders website but csrnt seem to find the right place!

Thanks x

----------


## BlackKat

> Where abouts do ya get these pics from this weeks episodes from?like this 1^ Ive looked on the eastenders website but csrnt seem to find the right place!
> 
> Thanks x



They aren't up 'officially' yet. They load them up to the servers about a week in advance, for the episode summaries. You just change the date, and if they are up they'll show up.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Sorry if this is dumb but is this on the offical eastenders website? under the episodes section?

----------


## BlackKat

> Sorry if this is dumb but is this on the offical eastenders website? under the episodes section?



They will be, next week. You have to go through the image URL. Just get the URL for any of the episode pictures that are up, copy and paste, change the date on it.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

okeydokey thank you!!!

----------


## Babe14

I think that What happened that night after Johnny left Jakey and Danny in the forest up to his return, where they went, where Danny is etc will be run along side all the Den stuff. I'm sure that it will be split between Alfie and Chrissie, probably more Alfie. There again it might be fed to us bit by bit..one things for sure we'll be seeing a lot of Jakey and I thnk also a few steamy scenes ....um *Naked* Jakey......

*3 Days to Go*

----------


## sarahwelford

it really does nt work for me could you send me the link

----------


## Babe14

> it really does nt work for me could you send me the link


Go the EE webbie and click on Episodes (Home page) select a recent Epi from the search option at the top i.E Aug 2005 and then click on one of the piccys and hit the right mouse button and look at properties.  Copy the URL link and paste into your browser.  At the end of the link you will see section_1 etc   and before this 20050828 for example. Change the date to an epi you want to preview and hit go. Hope this helps.

----------


## BlackKat

> one things for sure we'll be seeing a lot of Jakey and I thnk also a few steamy scenes ....um *Naked* Jakey......


Just seen scans on this weeks Inside Soap, and we get to see Jakey's chest again - he's under the covers with Chrissie, looking towards the door where Sharon's just walked in. And there's a cute pic of Jake and Chrissie in bed, and he's got his arm around her, and she's resting her head on his chest.   :Wub:  

But it says that Chrissie's worried that he's suspicious of her, and TAO says that "you will see Jake does begin to work things out for himself."


Not long to go now.   :Love:

----------


## Layne

> Just seen scans on this weeks Inside Soap, and we get to see Jakey's chest again - he's under the covers with Chrissie, looking towards the door where Sharon's just walked in. And there's a cute pic of Jake and Chrissie in bed, and he's got his arm around her, and she's resting her head on his chest.   
> 
> But it says that Chrissie's worried that he's suspicious of her, and TAO says that "you will see Jake does begin to work things out for himself."
> 
> 
> Not long to go now.



I seen the first pics from inside soap but where is the other pic from?

EDIT: Doesn't matter seen it!!!


 :Wub:   yey!!!

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Aaawww!  :Wub:  Jake and Chrissie are SO cute in those pics!! I wonder how long it will take for Jake to work out the truth? 
I can't wait!!  :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

Only one of Jake in next Monday's preview pics:



Love the t-shirt though,   :Wub:  Also a pic in Inside Soap of Billy shouting in the pub and Jake throwing him out - wasn't sure if it was him before, cos you can only see the back of him, but he's wearing the same shirt as above, so it is.

----------


## Layne

> Only one of Jake in next Monday's preview pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the t-shirt though,


thanks for that honey! And it is a gorgeous T-shirt! x

----------


## Babe14

> Only one of Jake in next Monday's preview pics:
> 
> 
> 
> Love the t-shirt though,  Also a pic in Inside Soap of Billy shouting in the pub and Jake throwing him out - wasn't sure if it was him before, cos you can only see the back of him, but he's wearing the same shirt as above, so it is.


Phorrr he is just so lush, love the T shirt! What do you reckon he's saying to Johnny! LOL

Thanks xx

----------


## Babe14

> Just seen scans on this weeks Inside Soap, and we get to see Jakey's chest again - he's under the covers with Chrissie, looking towards the door where Sharon's just walked in. And there's a cute pic of Jake and Chrissie in bed, and he's got his arm around her, and she's resting her head on his chest.  
> 
> But it says that Chrissie's worried that he's suspicious of her, and TAO says that "you will see Jake does begin to work things out for himself."
> 
> 
> Not long to go now.


I knew it! Only been back for less than a few epis and they've got his kit off again!! LOL! I have a feeling that this is just the beginning :Wub:  

Lucky TAO cuddling up to Jakey and his chest!

But Aww looks like there's a stormy time ahead for them...

Wouldn't surprise me if it's in the "Bed Scene" that Jakey may be talking about where he's been, Danny etc...

OO I'm so excited!!

I think that I'm just going to love Jakey more and more :Love:   :Love:   :Love:  

P.S Thanks again xx Your an angel.

----------


## BlackKat

I think he's basically going to tell Johnny that he's staying and there's nothing Johnny can do about it -- he doesn't look very worried in the pic. I also think him and Johnny may come to some sort of uneasy truce.

----------


## Babe14

So do I something along the lines of you stay outof my way and I'll stay out of yours..

----------


## BlackKat

And we might get more "evidence" for our Johnny is Jake's daddy theory,   :Lol:  

I'd love to see a bed scene of Jake and Chrissie just curled up together and talking about everything. And I also want a night of confession where he tells her about Andy, and she tells him about Den. I think Chrissie needs to be the one to tell him about Den -- if he works it out for himself, and she lies to him, that's going to make it worse.

----------


## Babe14

Just seen the article in iInside Soap and am guessing that the bed scene is the day when Jakey gets back because of his sexy stubble.....I was hoping that on his return he would have the Stubble look again.. (even sexier with a *Naked* Jakey, eventhough he isunder the duvet..you never know though...)

It looks as though Chrissie and Jakey could be over at the Moons in Jakey's bed...

----------


## Babe14

> And we might get more "evidence" for our Johnny is Jake's daddy theory,  
> 
> I'd love to see a bed scene of Jake and Chrissie just curled up together and talking about everything. And I also want a night of confession where he tells her about Andy, and she tells him about Den. I think Chrissie needs to be the one to tell him about Den -- if he works it out for himself, and she lies to him, that's going to make it worse.


I think eventually Chrissie will have to admit the truth to Jake or lose him forever. Jakey is bright and I think it may be a case of him have worked it all out before confronting Chrissie.  When he does it could be a case of seeing if she will be honest with him.

LOL Daddy(Johnny)

----------


## BlackKat

I think it's Thursday when Sharon catches them, but maybe we get two beds scenes? *hopes so* But if we only get one, it's on Thursday.

----------


## BlackKat

> I think eventually Chrissie will have to admit the truth to Jake or lose him forever. Jakey is bright and I think it may be a case of him have worked it all out before confronting Chrissie.  When he does it could be a case of seeing if she will be honest with him.
> 
> LOL Daddy(Johnny)


I agree -- he'll give her a chance to be honest, and I hope she takes it, cos I have a feeling it would be the lying to his face that would make him leave, rather than the actual murder - I think he could eventually come to terms with that.

----------


## RealityGap

> I think it's Thursday when Sharon catches them, but maybe we get two beds scenes? *hopes so* But if we only get one, it's on Thursday.


can't wait for Thursday then.....

----------


## Babe14

> I think it's Thursday when Sharon catches them, but maybe we get two beds scenes? *hopes so* But if we only get one, it's on Thursday.


It could be that Friday, Monday and poss Tuesday could all be one day/night the continuation of the Wedding Day. Or could be that Jakey hasn't had time for a shave yet :Love:   yum Stubble..body.....oops I'm off already and there is still 2 days to go!

----------


## Angeldelight

> can't wait for Thursday then.....


isn't it next thursday their caght in bed?

----------


## Babe14

> I agree -- he'll give her a chance to be honest, and I hope she takes it, cos I have a feeling it would be the lying to his face that would make him leave, rather than the actual murder - I think he could eventually come to terms with that.


Maybe Chrissie lies at first, Jakey about to walk out of the door for good when She says "Jake..don't go.." still keeps walking "I Love you" stops, then Chrissie says " O.K. I'll tell you everything and this time it will be the truth. I promise.." "Jake?"

----------


## BlackKat

But thinking on it, I don't want Chrissie to tell Jake because she's pushed into it by him threatening to go -- I want her to trust him enough to decide to tell him, and make that decision herself.

Oh, I don't know what I want. Apart from naked Jakey of course, I definitely want that,   :Lol:

----------


## Angeldelight

> Maybe Chrissie lies at first, Jakey about to walk out of the door for good when She says "Jake..don't go.." still keeps walking "I Love you" stops, then Chrissie says " O.K. I'll tell you everything and this time it will be the truth. I promise.." "Jake?"


sounds good... she'd have to tell him... even though he'd work it out... he'd need honesty from her...

----------


## Angeldelight

> Oh, I don't know what I want. Apart from naked Jakey of course, I definitely want that


that goes with out saying... but he'd need honesty from her and she'd have to tell him freely otherwise it wouldn't mean anything...

----------


## BlackKat

I agree -  I don't mind him confronting her, but if he does, she has to tell the truth -- not when he threatens to leave if she doesn't, because then it's more that she doesn't want him to go, than her wanting to tell him. And also I have an instant dislike for ultimatums - don't know why, I just do, lol.

----------


## Angeldelight

no noe like ultiamtums but sometimes they can be a good thing, they can make you see that, that person isn't good enough anyway or that there's anyway to do things... i can't see Jake giving her an ultimatum... he want her to tell him, to trust him enough... he's just so  :Wub: ... so bloomin' lovely... *goes off daydreamin' about jakey and his chest* mmmmm...

----------


## BlackKat

Here are Tuesday 6th's pictures:

----------


## Amber

Aww thanks BlackKat! The last one looks pretty good  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

I think she looks scared of him -   :Searchme:  Or scared of something at least.

----------


## Amber

Sorry I meant the first one. I'm half asleep!

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah, that one looks good. And the jacket puts in another appearance as well.

----------


## Babe14

> But thinking on it, I don't want Chrissie to tell Jake because she's pushed into it by him threatening to go -- I want her to trust him enough to decide to tell him, and make that decision herself.
> 
> Oh, I don't know what I want. Apart from naked Jakey of course, I definitely want that,


It wouldn't be like that. Jakey would have already worked it out and would want Chrissie to tell him the truth, to trust him. That is what it would be all about "Trust" without that you haven't got anything..
I think that if Chrissie lied to Jakey at first before he got up and walked out then he'd feel cheated. Jakey would feel that the relationship is meaningless due to the fact that Chrissie lied to him and therefore broke HIS "Trust"

Yes *Naked* Jakey I have a feeling we will be seeing a lot of that (Down on her knees praying..) :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> sounds good... she'd have to tell him... even though he'd work it out... he'd need honesty from her...


Exactly and more importantly Trust. Jakey would have to know that their realtionship had trust. By  lying to him he would see this as breaking the trust he has in Chrissie and their relationship. Remember when they were drinking champagne in the Vic on the night of fire (and Naked Jakey) Jake told Chrissie not to put her faith in him and that he didn't put his faith in anyone. Well I think that will change and by the time Jakey sarts working things out he would of started to put his "faith" into Chrissie..

----------


## Babe14

> that goes with out saying... but he'd need honesty from her and she'd have to tell him freely otherwise it wouldn't mean anything...


Jakey would feel hurt and betrayed, just like he was when he was a kid. Chrissie could have a change of heart due to the fact that it will suddenly hit her that unless she does tell Jakey the truth she will lose him forever..Chrissie will lose that "Rare and beautiful" thing that only come along once in a blue moon :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah, that one looks good. And the jacket puts in another appearance as well.


Lovely Piccys. I quite like the jacket Jakey looks sexy in it.  Mind you he'd look sexy in a pair of long johns LOL!

Thanks again Angel xx

----------


## kirsty_g

lol i think that to

----------


## Angeldelight

> Lovely Piccys. I quite like the jacket Jakey looks sexy in it.  Mind you he'd look sexy in a pair of long johns LOL!
> 
> Thanks again Angel xx


oh i think so... maybe it should be written into his contract that he must walk around topless once an episode... hehe

----------


## BlackKat

> oh i think so... maybe it should be written into his contract that he must walk around topless once an episode... hehe


That would be great.

"Kat and Alfie scene blah blah...Sharon grieving...blah...blah...here's a random scene of Jake topless...."  :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> That would be great.
> 
> "Kat and Alfie scene blah blah...Sharon grieving...blah...blah...here's a random scene of Jake topless...."


I think another petition is in  order...

----------


## Angeldelight

> That would be great.
> 
> "Kat and Alfie scene blah blah...Sharon grieving...blah...blah...here's a random scene of Jake topless...."


exactly... wouldn't that brighten the mood? it would help everyone grieve... hehe... that's my reason and i'm sticking to it...   :Angel:

----------


## Tamzi

I just realy the 1st time we saw naked jake was 8.07 the second time we see him naked is 8.09 Exactly 2 months. thats a good celebration
xxx

----------


## Angeldelight

> I just realy the 1st time we saw naked jake was 8.07 the second time we see him naked is 8.09 Exactly 2 months. thats a good celebration
> xxx


lol that's something we'll never forget...   :Wub:   :Angel:

----------


## BlackKat

It is a good celebration -- but the occurances better not be all 2 months apart.   :EEK!:

----------


## BlackKat

September 8th pics.

 

 

 <-- *swoons*




Edit: Last one added in.  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

love those pics... sharon doesn't look happy in athe second pic.. hehe... are they asleep in the third one? awwwwwwwwwww yet finally we have JAKISSIE...  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think they're asleep, cos Chrissie looks like she's talking. So either they've caught Jake blinking, or he's got his eyes closed.   :Searchme:  Jakissie are back finally...  :Cheer:  

And I don't care whether Sharon's happy or not, because whatever goes on with Jake and Chrissie, it is none of her business. *raspberry at Sharon*   :Lol:

----------


## Angeldelight

If it was Chrissie that was dead i can't see Den waiting around... Sharon is going to be mean to everyone now, cus she's all ready nasty to Deenis sometimes now Jake and Chrissie... why can't she be mean to Pauline and Ian... *thinking of what sharon would look like with a spech Chrissie haircut*

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

> *raspberry at Sharon*


Lol  :Rotfl:  She deserved that!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## kayla05

I love Jake, he's soooooooooooo fine! cant wait for him to return!

----------


## kerry4nigel

Today's the day!!!!!!!! Jake is back!!!!!!!!!!!  :Cheer:  Can't wait, 11 hours to go!!!!!!  :Lol:

----------


## daisy38

How longs he back for???

----------


## kerry4nigel

He's back until at least November, hopefully he'll stay for longer but the rumour is he will try and flee the country with Chrissie and Chrissie gets arrested for Den's murder at the airport, and Jake too gets arrested for trying to help her get out of the country, who knows if it's true tho!

----------


## BlackKat

> How longs he back for???


Who knows? It's not a two-week return like Grant and Frank, and there's no news of Jake leaving so right now we're assuming he's around for the long term. *fingers crossed*

----------


## squarelady

Jake's back tonight! Eeeeeeeeee!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Who knows? It's not a two-week return like Grant and Frank, and there's no news of Jake leaving so right now we're assuming he's around for the long term. *fingers crossed*


Yeah, I think Jake will hopefully be back for a while. I'm sure in an interview he said something about 'next year' so that is a good sign!  :Smile:  
Only about 8 hours till Jakey's back!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Layne

> Jake's back tonight! Eeeeeeeeee!


wey Hey finally   :Cheer:   :Thumbsup:   'I heard you were in trouble. I'm here to protect you.'
 :Wub:   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

He's home, Jakey's home.   :Cheer:   Saw him for like 2 whole seconds, but he's home. 

How the hell does he manage to be so lovely, adorable and sexy all rolled in to one? "I thought it was only me that got into trouble." *dies*

----------


## Layne

> He's home, Jakey's home.    Saw him for like 2 whole seconds, but he's home. 
> 
> How the hell does he manage to be so lovely, adorable and sexy all rolled in to one?



yeh!!!!!  Sexiness, bless chrisie was so glad to see him!!!
he didn't say it though he said
'i thought it was only me who got into trouble, Come here'

Where ws the protect bit?!?!?!?


but jakey is home! x  :Wub:

----------


## sarahwelford

i liked that line she looked so relived to see him

----------


## BlackKat

> yeh!!!!!  Sexiness, bless chrisie was so glad to see him!!!
> he didn't say it though he said
> 'i thought it was only me who got into trouble, Come here'
> 
> Where ws the protect bit?!?!?!?
> 
> 
> but jakey is home! x


TAO lied!   :Lol:  But I don't care, because I loved his line. I think the protect line would have been a bit iffy, because even though it sounds beyond cute on paper, it might have come across as cheesy. But he just sounded sexy, and cute, and happy to see her, with just a little hint of cockiness thrown in there. Oh, I love him.

----------


## Layne

> TAO lied!   But I don't care, because I loved his line. I think the protect line would have been a bit iffy, because even though it sounds beyond cute on paper, it might have come across as cheesy. But he just sounded sexy, and cute, and happy to see her, with just a little hint of cockiness thrown in there. Oh, I love him.



yeh the line he said was so much better!!!!!!! I love him too! (not as much as dennis!!! though!!) Leather Jacket too!!

----------


## BlackKat

My love for Jake far surpasses that of Dennis I'm afraid. Dennis is but a wee speck in the distance.   :Lol:

----------


## sarahwelford

i would rather have jake than dennis.

----------


## Tamzi

I preferred that line, it just sounded more jakey. The jacket was back. That was a really nice moment
xxx

----------


## squillyfer

that line was more likely to make her smile which was what she needed

----------


## RealityGap

I guess you are all a happy bunch over here with Jake back in Chrisies arms..it was sweet wasnt it  :Smile:

----------


## Angeldelight

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww... he's back... I can't tell you how happy those two seconds and one line has made me... yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey yey... HE'S BACK!!!!! HE'S BACK!!!! HE'S BACK!!!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, and his hair was tufty at the back.   :Wub:  I've missed looking for the tufty bits.   :Lol:

----------


## ~Sooz~

:Cheer:  I didn't realise he was back tonight so it was a really nice surprise!!  I'm glad he's back in it

----------


## Layne

> Aw, and his hair was tufty at the back.   I've missed looking for the tufty bits.



Awwww    :Wub:   Tufty bits!

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

what was the line she said he was orginally going to say!!! Awww chrisse was spo pleased to see him the hug she gave him was soo genuine, proberly the only genuine thing shed said or done all day lol!!! eeee i love chrisse!!Â¬

----------


## sarahwelford

i heard you was in trouble i am here to protect you

some thing like that i think

----------


## Layne

> i heard you was in trouble i am here to protect you
> 
> some thing like that i think



Yup that was it! x

----------


## Tamzi

Glad they used the other line
xxx

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

me2!! It was soo cute!!!

----------


## Superblue

I've been reading this thread to try to work out the appeal of Jake, and I've had no luck. Sure Joel's a good actor, but I find his character insipid and not in the least bit sexy! Still, everyone to their own. For me he is nowhere near as attractive or interesting as Dennis. I wish he was, then it wouldn't be quite so bad when Nigel leaves.

----------


## Babe14

> I've been reading this thread to try to work out the appeal of Jake, and I've had no luck. Sure Joel's a good actor, but I find his character insipid and not in the least bit sexy! Still, everyone to their own. For me he is nowhere near as attractive or interesting as Dennis. I wish he was, then it wouldn't be quite so bad when Nigel leaves.


This is the "Jake Heaven" thread for Jake/Joel Lovers.  If you don'tlike the character then please don't post in here.

----------


## Babe14

EE Webbi Homepage: Look Whose Back - Chrissie's Hero. Plus a list of things about Jakey - How is he related to Alfie - Piccy of Jakey to download (Not a new one *Sulk*)

Send a Jake E Card and on the E card page it says E-cards: HEARTHROBS

There are only six on there and they are JAKE, Mickey, Alfie (For the fellas) Sam, Stacey and Zoe for the girls. No Dennis LOL

He's back! How sweet, how cute and still as sexy as ever!! "Hey. I thought I was the only one who gets into trouble. Come here" Aww he just makes you go all weak at the knees..bless :Wub: 

Roll on next week and the week after and  the one after..Jakey is back, our baby is back :Wub:

----------


## Tamzi

As babe14 said this is for Jake/Joel lovers. You may not get why we love Jake so much, but we love him so thats fine. I still won't be able to cope when Dennis leaves, but Jake will seriously help.

xxx

P.S I am re-watching last nights episode!

----------


## Babe14

> As babe14 said this is for Jake/Joel lovers. You may not get why we love Jake so much, but we love him so thats fine. I still won't be able to cope when Dennis leaves, but Jake will seriously help.
> 
> xxx
> 
> P.S I am re-watching last nights episode!


Thanks X

And yes we do and most of us love D too. D is just so funny with his little digs and comments :Smile: (He will be missed) I think that Jakey will just keep getting hotter and hotter, well with me he wil if that's at all possible LOL!

P.S. LOL I watched the scene with Jakey about four times  :Lol:  (oh dear I think I have it REALLY bad!!)

Apart from the obvious last nights was a cracker.

----------


## Babe14

Lovley Piccs. Looks like we're going to get quite a good ook at that bod this time..a whole scene????????? In the second piccy Jakey looks angry and it looks as though someone is holding him back. Yep me thinks that Jakey is dfinitely being promoted big time as a "Sex Symbol".

Love all his new T shirts.  But where did he get the money from? Or did he nick them LOL

----------


## BlackKat

> Love all his new T shirts.  But where did he get the money from? Or did he nick them LOL


I don't think we're supposed to think about that,   :Lol:  Well, I suppose he must have found some way of getting money for food, somewhere to live etc - he probably got a job on a building site or something. Either that or he's been back to his bad boy ways - maybe that's why he got the jacket back out, lol. But if he has I doubt they'll make too much of it, seeing as they're wanting to cut back on the whole gangster thing.

----------


## Tamzi

I figured out one way Jake could know about Chrissie. Because he hasn't got a bag with him when we see him, but lots of clothes, he must have gone to Alfie's at one point. Though I don't know why he would have gone back. I am confused about how he knew
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

I think he either found out about it on the news/newspapers, or Alfie phoned him and told him -- we don't know where he's been yet, he might still have been in the London area, so it wouldn't take him that long to get back.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Maybe Chrisse phoned him as your normally allowed one call when your in custardy and hes the only person she is sincere to!! Also she never looked that supirised to see him just shocked!!!

----------


## Tamzi

She doesn't know his number though as Johnny has the phone
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

Eeeeee...Jakey's back! More than 2 seconds of him.

Loved the subtle differences in what he told Alfie and what he told Johnny about Danny -- he tells Alfie that Danny's decided to travel, but tells Johnny Danny's gone away to get his head together because of what Johnny did. And telling Johnny he was going to stay no matter what he said.

Scenes with Chrissie were so cute -- he's giving her space, and not wanting anything back from her, and just wanting to be there for her.

Liked him throwing Billy out as well.   :Lol:  

And as ever, he looked gorgeous.   :Wub:

----------


## hayley

werent jake and chrissie soooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable tonight!! he is so lovely to her!

----------


## squillyfer

the synopsis for tomorrow doesnt look great for jakissie fans

* Devastated by Alfie's rejection, Kat decides to leave the Square. Jake realises that Chrissie hasn't been entirely honest with him. *

Then again it sounds like we are to be subjected to kalfie/molfie again so not a good night all round

----------


## BlackKat

It sounds great! (The Jakissie scenes I mean.) We know nothing drastic happens as on Thursday they're in bed together, so nothing to worry about, like he leaves, or they break up completely. So bring on the angst and trust issues and whatever else.   :Cheer:

----------


## sarahwelford

where did chrissie get her clothes from?
Well sounded like they was away for few days maybe jake took her shopping aswell

----------


## BlackKat

I also liked in the scene with Johnny how you can see a difference in how Johnny treats other people, and how he treats Jake. In the scene with Billy, he was condescending, and humiliating him, but in the scene with Jake he was completely different -- and not just because Jake wouldn't let himself be threatened, Johnny never even tried to be like that with Jake.

----------


## Angeldelight

awwww.... i'm sooooo glad he's back... that was such a brill eppy... when he was talking to Alfie about coming back and he said 'i missed her' he's just so lovely... and did you see those muscles... *off to day dream* Joel's been working out.. when he push Billy out of the pub, flexed his muscles, i so wanted to rip his clothes off then he said wait for it 'your lucky i didn't give you a slap'? what was that all about... i mean come on Jakey you can do better than that... all thought's of removing clothes went straight out the window... but he's just so lovely... 'that's what friends do' he so wants to be more than her friend that's for sure...

yey yey yey JAKE'S BACK.... yey yey yey he's FINALLY BACK

----------


## BlackKat

I must admit the "You're lucky I don't give you a slap," was a little iffy -- I think because we cut from Jake throwing him out, to another scene, and then back to Jake and Billy, so there was a time gap which didn't really work. Plus, it was a kind of naff line, but ah well. I think they should have had Jake throw him out, say a better line, and then gone to the next scene.

----------


## Babe14

Ahhh..he's back *dream* Different emotions again in one eppi, softness, anger, brutalish, action/bouncer Jakey.....
I just loved the way he more or less laughed in Johnny's face when he told him that he was staying whether Johnny was happy about it or not.  Disappointed that we weren't shown Johnny's reaction on first seeing Jake and the same with Alfie.  Like the "Exit" they have given Danny, gone off travelling to find himself.  Another classic line from Jakey to Johnny "It's personal" reading between the lines "none of your business" Yep our boy is back and as sexy and as gorgeous as ever and yes I just want to rip his clothes off too, Jakey is just so lovely.  Boy did he look angry when Billy started on Chrissie in the pub and Jakey said "Watch yourself Billy" now there Jake had anger in his voice, also you could see the anger when he threw Billy out of the pub and flat on his bum onto the pavement outside. Unfortunately this scene was split and it shouldn't of been, it should of been followed through and it would of had the desired effect, but because it wasn't when Jakey said "Your lucky I didn't give you a slap Billy" things just fell flat. Also there was no emotion in Jake's voice, he had the angry look on his face but it should of been in the voice as well. Still Joel as with the rest of the cast are entitled to the odd fluff here and there, I find that Nigel does the same from time to time, especially after a break, although I don't feel in this instance it was entirely his fault. Overall though Joel is still on top form, gorgeous and as lovely as ever..

P.S. BK after those Johnny scenes I'm more convinced than ever that the Daddy theory would work.

Did anyone notice that Joel/Jakey had that lovely blonde tone to his hair......*Drool* and where's the stuble???

----------


## Babe14

Anyone notice the new trendy sexy jeans!! (His bum is still as cute as ever) *dreaming*

----------


## Babe14

Aslo liked the way Jakey more or less thanked Johnny for sorting Danny out, by pointing out subtley to Johnny that he's the one who gave Danny the kick up the bum he needed. (Reading between the lines)

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Awww! I've missed Jakey!  :Wub:  Jake and Chrissie were so sweet last night. I liked the way Jake spoke to Johnny as well, it was as if they had a mutual understanding that they would be civil to each other.

----------


## BlackKat

Interview with Joel in Inside Soap (about Jake and Chrissie going public next week).

 

Good news that it looks like he's sticking around, and also about more interaction with other characters in the Square, and about the possibility of more trouble with Jake and Johnny.   :Cheer: 


Edit: Exchanged snippets for scans.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> P.S. BK after those Johnny scenes I'm more convinced than ever that the Daddy theory would work.


Yep, that's what I was thinking during that scene as well.

Watching that scene back, when Johnny asks where Danny is, he sounds very casual - "What, is he dead? In prison." Am wondering what he'd have said if Jake had turned round and said "Yes," lol. Plus, is it just me, or was he concerned about Jake when he asked "Are you hiding from someone?" Like he would have been willing to sort it out if Jake had been in trouble. Yes, I think the theory still definitely holds.  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Jake looked very nice tonight in the jacket,   :Love:  Avoidance side came out again -- he doesn't seem to hide from most confrontations, like with Johnny, but I think when it's more personal for him he has a tendency to walk away and ignore whoever it is.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

yeah i thought he would of asked chrisse about her selling the pub it seemed a bit random that he didnt

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think it was that out the ordinary for him,   :Searchme:  


Oh, forgot to say: "darlin'"...*thud*   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Avoidance side came out again -- he doesn't seem to hide from most confrontations, like with Johnny, but I think when it's more personal for him he has a tendency to walk away and ignore whoever it is.


I think he had all good intentions of confronting Chrissie, but I think that she was being crafty and sussed that something was up by the way Jake was acting when he came in the Vic and wouldn't go upstairs. So Chrissie craftly lured him upstairs and tried the "seduction" technique to side track Jakey, which worked. Plus I think Chrissie may of been worried that Jakey was about to walk and he realised this so he reassured her by telling her not to worry he isn't going anywhere and *Swoon* *"as for them lot downstairs it's water off a ducks back"* *Swoon* (god how sexy and strong was that!) "I've come back for you..aww

I do think that Chrissie is leading Jake up the garden path a bit at the mo and pulling the wool over his eyes and I don't think that she really cares that much about him at the mo.  I can't help thinking poor Jakey what everyone is telling him is the truth and Chrissie isn't being at all honest with him.  There are going to be big fireworks here when Jakey figures things out...
Jakey is just so lovely. I loved the scene between Jakey and D, yep Jakey is definitely the sexier, mind you I do like D's moody streak. I loved the expression on Jakey's face in that scene when it was 7.00am and D had a go at him, the way Jakey looked as D went pass him for his run.

You can see that brutal streak and Jakey is definitely very strong.

Joel is still as wonderful as ever and he does so many different emotions with his face in one epi. Absolutely adorable. :Love:  

I really love the jacket too :Love:

----------


## Babe14

> Interview with Joel in Inside Soap (about Jake and Chrissie going public next week).
> 
>  
> 
> Good news that it looks like he's sticking around, and also about more interaction with other characters in the Square, and about the possibility of more trouble with Jake and Johnny. 
> 
> 
> Edit: Exchanged snippets for scans.


Phorwargh! He is just pure lush! Could be leading up to Johnny's exit..perhaps "Daddy"  or more likely to involve the Mitchells. Jake is really working well without Danny and he is just slotting in anywhere. Good I'm glad that it looks as though they will be using Joel/Jake in the "right way".

----------


## BlackKat

Preview pics:

Monday 12th:



 

^It appears Jake has come back minus a brother, but gained a lot of new t-shirts. Not complaining though.   :Wub:  

Tuesday 13th:
 <-- jeans! Bum shot! Bum shot with jeans!




There are some more for Tuesday not yet uploaded, I'll edit if they have Jake in.  :Smile:

----------


## Amber

Oooh! Hotness  :Wub:  Thanks BlackKat  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> I do think that Chrissie is leading Jake up the garden path a bit at the mo and pulling the wool over his eyes and I don't think that she really cares that much about him at the mo.  I can't help thinking poor Jakey what everyone is telling him is the truth and Chrissie isn't being at all honest with him.  There are going to be big fireworks here when Jakey figures things out...


While I agree that Chrissie does need to be honest with him, I don't think she's doing it out of any desire to manipulate him - just that she doesn't want to lose him. After all "It was me that killed Den, do you want another pint?" wouldn't go down well. (On that note, it appears Jake no longer has to pay for his drinks in the Vic, which is one bonus for him,   :Lol:  )

I think he was avoiding her a bit - he didn't go in the Vic all day, didn't return her calls, and wouldn't go upstairs, which would have been the best place for it if he was going to ask about her selling the Vic.

----------


## sarahwelford

well in the new soap magazines out it says who does chrissie confess to?
Thats in all about soap
and soaplife has picture of jake and chrissie and says suprises.
But i think even if she confesses jake will stand by her. Not sure why i think that

----------


## BlackKat

> well in the new soap magazines out it says who does chrissie confess to?
> Thats in all about soap
> and soaplife has picture of jake and chrissie and says suprises.
> But i think even if she confesses jake will stand by her. Not sure why i think that


Yep, I think she confesses soon -- I haven't seen any full articles on it, just previews of the next issue.

----------


## sarahwelford

i really think jake will not well maybe he is bothered but i dont think they will split over it.
He will probably go away for few days and get his head around it

----------


## BlackKat

I honestly don't know how I think Jake will react. Part of me thinks "He loves her, he's not naive, he'll understand." And then the other part pops up with "Dude, she freaking killed her husband and buried him under a ton of cement. He's going to freak."

----------


## sarahwelford

yes i think he will freak but when he has calmed down.
But i am thinking does she confess all she could say she was there but zoe hit him or some thing.
Just cause it says she confesses does nt mean she confesses she did it.

----------


## BlackKat

If she lies, I will...scream. Because she can't do that. At all. That's not her saying "I won't tell him because I'll lose him," or "I'll tell him everything because I trust him." That's her saying "I'll give him a half-assed, fake confession so he stops being suspicious and I can go back to happily getting away with murder." And if they take that route, I'll be the one reaching for the doorstop.

----------


## kelly05

Chrissie is definitely just using Jake, cos really she doesn't have anyone else...does she? I think that Jake could also be key to Chrissies lies unravelling because I suspect that he knows alot more than he is letting on! His behaviour with Chrissie in last nights episode was really suspicious, as if he can tell that Chrissie is not telling the full truth. Also I don't think he entirely believed what he was saying when he was defending her to Dennis...

----------


## Blondie

> If she lies, I will...scream. Because she can't do that. At all. That's not her saying "I won't tell him because I'll lose him," or "I'll tell him everything because I trust him." That's her saying "I'll give him a half-assed, fake confession so he stops being suspicious and I can go back to happily getting away with murder." And if they take that route, I'll be the one reaching for the doorstop.


I really don't think she'll lie. What would be the point of her telling him Zoe hit him or some other half hearted lie, that's of no benefit to anyone and they're no further forwards. I reckon it'll be a real confession, all tears and unravelling the lies. Remember when we were hoping for a night of confession between them Kat? I reckon this could well be it!

Katie  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I really don't think she'll lie. What would be the point of her telling him Zoe hit him or some other half hearted lie, that's of no benefit to anyone and they're no further forwards. I reckon it'll be a real confession, all tears and unravelling the lies. Remember when we were hoping for a night of confession between them Kat? I reckon this could well be it!
> 
> Katie


I really hope so! They can do this so well, or they can do it so wrong. I guess this is the problem when I want to trust the show but at the same I'm quite sure if I should, y'know. I don't think she'll lie either though. It wouldn't help Jake and Chrissie, and it wouldn't help the storyline, and it would be a huge anti-climax, and just...be completely lame.   :Lol:  And EE is a little unsteady on its feet, but it's not at the completely lame stage yet, lol.

----------


## sarahwelford

it would be good if there was a two hander with just chrissie and jake in which she confesses to him

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

thing is though he carnt be too judgemental as after all he is an acceseray to murder himself he may not have actually done the deed but h ewas there didnt report it and covered it up so for him to run away and jusge her would by quite hypercritical!!!

----------


## sarahwelford

yes it would maybe he tells her what happened aswell.

----------


## Babe14

I think that Chrissie will lie to Jakey at first and I think that he'll know that she isn't being completely honest. The other night I definitely think that Jakey was going to ask her about the Vic, there again on the other hand I think he was waiting to see if Chrissie would tell him.  Remember when Danny was in on the Andy deal and Jakey found out via Alfie? He took Danny down the club with him and gently prised the truth out of him, after giving him the chance to tell him.

I think that there will be hurt and betrayal in store for Jakey and therefore a rocky time ahead for him and Chrissie.

----------


## Babe14

> Preview pics:
> 
> Monday 12th:
> 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ^It appears Jake has come back minus a brother, but gained a lot of new t-shirts. Not complaining though.


LOL Great minds thinking alike :Smile: 



> Tuesday 13th:
>  <-- jeans! Bum shot! Bum shot with jeans!


Half a bum shot..more like a side bum shot  :Lol:  *Lush* Also Jakey has brought new jeans! *Lush*

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe Jake lied when he said Danny had gone travelling, and really he just traded him in for some new clothes,   :Lol: 

I'm not sure how Jake and Chrissie keep things secret until next Tuesday though, cos it looks like he's practically living there.

----------


## Babe14

LOL! I'm really looking forward to the truth coming out and how Jake will react. 

It's lovely to see lots of Jakey.

----------


## BlackKat

It's Naked Jake Day!   :Cheer:  Yep, we're gonna be seeing a lot of him -- well, not _all_ of him of course, but quite a bit,   :Lol:

----------


## JustJodi

> It's Naked Jake Day!  Yep, we're gonna be seeing a lot of him -- well, not _all_ of him of course, but quite a bit,


 *BK am I gonna need my heart pills ????  *

----------


## Layne

Haha i just seen the preveiw for tonights eppi! Sharons face honestly is a picture in itself!!!

Happy Naked Jake Day!!! xxx

----------


## Amber

2 minutes to go girlies! I CAN'T WAIT THAT LONG!

----------


## Debs

oh my im very surprised thought there would be loads of posts about jake and his chest!!!!

----------


## BlackKat

"You really are something." Amen to that. Oh, he's perfect. I want one. Why can't I have one? *sulk*

Loved how them being in bed together, wasn't actually about them being in bed together. That wasn't what it was about, they could have been talking in the kitchen, or the living room.

Hee! They're so cute, with their secret kissing, and holding hands over the bar. And you just want everything to be alright for them, but you know it won't be.

Jake knows exactly what she's done. He's not stupid. He definitely knows she's done something, and even if he's denying it, he's knows what it is. I don't think she's going to lie. I think she's going to take a chance and she's going to trust him.

----------


## Layne

It was so cute!! Chrissie i think knows jake knows! I'm sure she';ll tell him, loved all the secret hand holding and kissing!  :Wub:  
then sharon 'Bitch' , well sharon love you have dennis its only fair!!!

Kat honey i think we all want on too!

----------


## Babe14

*Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud*

                    ======*Teddy Bear Jakey*======

*Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush*

----------


## Babe14

> "You really are something." Amen to that. Oh, he's perfect. I want one. Why can't I have one? *sulk*


I want one too *Teddy Bear Jakey*  :Wub:  

He is soo Gorgeous.




> Loved how them being in bed together, wasn't actually about them being in bed together. That wasn't what it was about, they could have been talking in the kitchen, or the living room.
> 
> Hee! They're so cute, with their secret kissing, and holding hands over the bar. And you just want everything to be alright for them, but you know it won't be.


Like a couple of teenagers. :Smile: 




> Jake knows exactly what she's done. He's not stupid. He definitely knows she's done something, and even if he's denying it, he's knows what it is. I don't think she's going to lie. I think she's going to take a chance and she's going to trust him.


I'm not entirely sure he knows that she killed Den, there again I think that Jakey may suspect that Chrissie could of.  One things for sure Jakey knows that Chrissie is hiding something and wants to tell him, all he has to do is convince Chrissie that she can trust him, which he keeps doing, reassuring her and be patient, wait for her to tell him in her own time.

I thought that Jakey could be shocked and angry when he found out the truth, but providing Chrissie tells Jake the whole truth and doesn't lie to him, I don't think he will be. Jake will stand by her, talk things over with her and maybe even tell Chrissie about his part in Andy's murder.  One thing I feel certain of is that once everything is out in the open the bond between the two will be unbreakable, no one or anything will ever separate them.

Jakey and Chrissie don't have secrets.

 :Crying:  Except the fact that TAO is leaving :Crying:  

We are already learning more about Jakey's character and he has been back for less than a week..says it all really..

----------


## Babe14

> oh my im very surprised thought there would be loads of posts about jake and his chest!!!!


And wasn't he just gorgeous :Wub:   This time we were able to have a really good *Drool* I mean look  :Lol:  

I think that this is just a taste of things to come.. maybe we will get to see that hankie afterall...

----------


## Babe14

> then sharon 'Bitch' ,


I thought you said it love (meaning Sharon) who does she think she is barging in like that. I think that she has turned into Den....

I love the way Jakey went "You've got to be kidding" I  don't think Sharon better give either Chrissie or Jake too much agro because I am sure Jakey won't think twice about putting Sharon well and truly in her place.

----------


## BlackKat

> I thought you said it love (meaning Sharon) who does she think she is barging in like that. I think that she has turned into Den....
> 
> I love the way Jakey went "You've got to be kidding" I  don't think Sharon better give either Chrissie or Jake too much agro because I am sure Jakey won't think twice about putting Sharon well and truly in her place.


I know - like I said in the episode thread, logically I can see why Sharon is upset. I just don't care that she is. Who barges into someone's bedroom? And if she did know they were in there, she's lucky they were under the covers, and not actually in the act. Pervert.

I think Jake would put Sharon in her place as well -- I think he'll let Chrissie handle it because he doesn't want to overstep the mark, but if Chrissie wanted him to he wouldn't think twice about stepping in. Cos he doesn't care what anyone thinks, and that includes Sharon.   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

And I loved the scene with Jake and Alfie in the market as well - Jake's comments about Sharon expecting Chrissie to wear a long black veil.   :Lol:   I don't think Jake and Alfie is a patch on Jake and Danny when they would get into a banter and start niggling each other (cos even though Danny was clingy and needy they did have some cute scenes) but I still like it. Plus you know Danny would be useless at giving advice.

----------


## Babe14

> And I loved the scene with Jake and Alfie in the market as well - Jake's comments about Sharon expecting Chrissie to wear a long black veil.  I don't think Jake and Alfie is a patch on Jake and Danny when they would get into a banter and start niggling each other (cos even though Danny was clingy and needy they did have some cute scenes) but I still like it. Plus you know Danny would be useless at giving advice.


I'm loving the Jakey/Alfie realtionship and the humour is building slowly there. I loved the way Jake said that he thinks he should take a leaf out of Kat's book and just go with the flow and especailly the look he gave Alfie at the end of that scene.
Arrrrgh they had Alfie running round the Square AGAIN.

I sort of agree about Danny, him and Jakey were perfect with the commical moments/comments and winding one another up.  They had something special there. Have to admit though I'm not missing Danny.

Maybe they will have Dennis and Jake winding one another up, (we had a bit of it the other night) which I can see happening over Chrissie and Jake's realtionship and especially as Sharon is sticking her nose in where it isn't wanted. Like you I can see where she's coming from but even so..

Jakey was on top form with his little Commical digs/comments tonight. I love the way Jakey keeps saying "It's water off a ducks back to me" he really doesn't give a toss what people think and I love that, it makes the character strong. It brings out a bit of his brutal streak.

----------


## JustJodi

> oh my im very surprised thought there would be loads of posts about jake and his chest!!!!


*Deb every one was in a state of shock   i nearly fell off the sofa when I saw his chest,, had to shut off the subtitles so i could get a better look ..drrrrrrrrrroooooooooollllllll*

----------


## JustJodi

> *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud* *Thud*
> 
> ======*Teddy Bear Jakey*======
> 
> *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush* *Lush*


 :Wal2l:   :Love:   :Wal2l:   :Love:   :Wal2l:   :Love:   wasn't he lucious,, and yea I want one of those Teddy Bear Jakeys too  :Love:

----------


## Debs

> *Deb every one was in a state of shock  i nearly fell off the sofa when I saw his chest,, had to shut off the subtitles so i could get a better look ..drrrrrrrrrroooooooooollllllll*


 
oh my yeah he is a little bit dishy BUT i thought he was a bit hairy!! i was cringing whenever chrissie put her face on it!!!  chest hair makes me heave!!!

----------


## JustJodi

> oh my yeah he is a little bit dishy BUT i thought he was a bit hairy!! i was cringing whenever chrissie put her face on it!!! chest hair makes me heave!!!


*Debs sweetie to each their own ,, I thought his chest was just PERFECT*

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

awwww how sweet where they!! Grrrrrrr sharon is soo annoying it was completly rude how she just barged in and Disrupted that lovely scene we were witnessing

----------


## JustJodi

> awwww how sweet where they!! Grrrrrrr sharon is soo annoying it was completly rude how she just barged in and sisrupted that lovely scene we were witnessing


 :Ponder:   :Ponder:  do u think we were rude WATCHING them too  :Lol:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Lol nope as the viewer we are allowed that privilage and enjoyment of thier scenes and we arnt being completly annoying like sharon bossing everyone around!

----------


## Debs

> *Debs sweetie to each their own ,, I thought his chest was just PERFECT*


 
im just not a hairy chest lover but jake is lovely.

----------


## Debs

> awwww how sweet where they!! Grrrrrrr sharon is soo annoying it was completly rude how she just barged in and Disrupted that lovely scene we were witnessing


i know hasnt she heard of knocking!!! i mean  i wouldnt dream of just barging into anyones bedroom

----------


## JustJodi

> i know hasnt she heard of knocking!!! i mean i wouldnt dream of just barging into anyones bedroom


*Sharon showed she can be totally tactless in that episode,, she could have stayed down in the bar and served the punters, and then when Chrissie and Jake came down lookin all loved up   then she could put 2 and 2 together.. but noooooo she had to go stomping up the stairs and down the hall and opening the door *

----------


## Debs

> *Sharon showed she can be totally tactless in that episode,, she could have stayed down in the bar and served the punters, and then when Chrissie and Jake came down lookin all loved up then she could put 2 and 2 together.. but noooooo she had to go stomping up the stairs and down the hall and opening the door *


 
serves her right then dont it!!! i mean you would have known what had gone on between the two of them by the rather big smiles on their faces!! How would she feel??

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

Not sure if this has already been posted somewhere, but came across this interview with Joel on the Sunday Mail website and thought some people might want to read it. Its from 28th August so its a bit out of date.




> JOEL IS OVER THE MOON AS AXED JAKE MAKES HIS SOAP COMEBACK 
> 
> EastEnders star is grateful for his second shot at stardom 
> By Steve Hendry
> EastEnders star Joel Beckett looks pretty good for a man returning from the dead.
> 
> Relaxed and tanned, a brush with the axeman of Albert Square obviously hasn't done him any harm.
> 
> The 32-year-old actor makes his return to Walford as Jake Moon this week following an enforced break.
> ...

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for that Carrie.   :Cheer:

----------


## BlackKat

Jake looks so good behind the bar,   :Wub:  Aw, and he even designs posters.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

I want him, he is just so adorable and yes I agree Jakey is just divine behnid the bar. I loved his poster he is just so talented and I am really looking forward to seeing this new side of Jake.

Jakey and Chrissie were just so sweet last night and I especially loved it when they were cuddled up together at the end of the bar. :Wub:  

Jake is so loving and Joel was doing lots of different expressions again. :Wub:  

I just have to say this Sharon shut up! No wonder D has done a vanishing act!

P.S. BK we will have to come up with some good "Theories" for Jakey as Joel has said that as long as they come up with good stroylines for him he'll be there. :Big Grin: 

P.S.s I love your banner  ummm *Naked* Jakey *Teddy Bear* Jakey.. Why haven't I found someone like him.  I either get the Phil Mitchell or Ian Beale types LOL

----------


## Babe14

Another new T shirt, Lovely.  I think he's had a win on the lotto or on a scratch card !LOL

----------


## BlackKat

I still say he's traded Danny in for the t-shirts.   :Lol:  

And I still want the "Daddy" theory to come true,   :Wub:  I think it could work even with Johnny leaving.

----------


## kirsty_g

yeah

----------


## BlackKat

Jake in his boxers...  :Wub:  *thud*    :Wub:

----------


## Layne

I am loving Jake behind the bar tis so cute!!! And the way he is in the Vic every morning with Chrissie!!!  :Wub: 

and he is calling her sweetheart and she is calling him darling! Tis so cute!! 

Jake looked as lush as ever tonight in that Grey shirt!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

I think he wore that shirt that time when he was supposed to take Chrissie to lunch and Danny kicked off. Ah, memories. *glares at memory of Danny*

By the way, can anyone tell what his t-shirt said yesterday? I can make out "Festival" and "72" but the big word is just swirly. Ah, who cares, he looked hot in it.   :Lol:  

[/random clothes obsession]

----------


## Layne

yeh i love that shirt! and he looking very good in all his new clothes!!!

can;t wait until the scarf comes out again! Making its reapperance soon hopefully! xx

----------


## Babe14

> I think he wore that shirt that time when he was supposed to take Chrissie to lunch and Danny kicked off. Ah, memories. *glares at memory of Danny*
> 
> By the way, can anyone tell what his t-shirt said yesterday? I can make out "Festival" and "72" but the big word is just swirly. Ah, who cares, he looked hot in it.  
> 
> [/random clothes obsession]


Saratosa or Saratosos as far as I could tell.

I'm not sure whether it was the same shirt or a new one in the same style i.e this one was grey and I thought the other might of been a very light brown.

----------


## Babe14

> Jake in his boxers...  *thud*


*Thud* *Thud* :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> yeh i love that shirt! and he looking very good in all his new clothes!!!
> 
> can;t wait until the scarf comes out again! Making its reapperance soon hopefully! xx


Um..now there's a beautiful thought Jakey in just his scarf....... :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Yummy we had the "Joel" laugh tonight loveeeeeeeelllllllly! :Love:

----------


## Babe14

> I still say he's traded Danny in for the t-shirts.  
> 
> And I still want the "Daddy" theory to come true,  I think it could work even with Johnny leaving.


That's a must and it has to be done just right.  Also the "mum" storyline complete with step brother and Step sister and lover.  One for the future after "Jakissie" :Crying:   just has to be the childhood sweetheart for Jakey's future new big romance. In between time Jakey has to have a casual fling type relationship with Dawn Miller.

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Nooo jake can be with anyone else other than Chrissie!! It just wouldnt seem right!!

----------


## BlackKat

Preview pics for Tuesday 20th:

 



The jacket's back again.   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

> Preview pics for Tuesday 20th:
> 
>  
> 
> 
> 
> The jacket's back again.



Just seen these over at NHO, yey! The jacket is back!!!! And so are chrissie's bed beads! (sorry don't no where that came from probably the fact that she was wearing these beads in bed with jake!) sorry ignore me!!

thanks honey x

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Just seen these over at NHO, yey! The jacket is back!!!! And so are chrissie's bed beads! (sorry don't no where that came from probably the fact that she was wearing these beads in bed with jake!) sorry ignore me!!
> 
> thanks honey x


I saw someone wearing those beads today! Wish I'd asked them where they got them from - I want them!  :Smile:  
Great pics Kat, thanks for posting!

----------


## Layne

> I saw someone wearing those beads today! Wish I'd asked them where they got them from - I want them!  
> Great pics Kat, thanks for posting!



I have beads ;like that! Not the same but you no, like similar i wear them all the time!! They so go with curly hair!! hehe

----------


## brooksyrules

my fav scene of Jake was when he was locked in johnny's car and jake booted the window open and went 2 find danny

----------


## sarahwelford

very action man like i have beads like chrissie mine are from morgan

----------


## BlackKat

Heads up: there's an EastEnders revealed on Chrissie this Thursday on BBC 3, and Joel is one of the people interviewed on it.  :Smile:  More info on the website

----------


## squillyfer

aww it looks really good but I know now that my mum wont let me watch it  :Sad:

----------


## Flozza

i don't have sky boo hoo boo hoo *crys*

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

cool ill be taping that

----------


## BlackKat

And another new t-shirt -- blue looks good on him.  :Wub:   Thought it was sweet tonight how he got Alfie a food parcel, and tried to help with the Little Mo/Kat situation.   :Smile:

----------


## squillyfer

What are you talking about he's sweet all the time lol I like the way he keeps defending chrissie even though he has his suspicions that theres something going on

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Jake is in a film called Green Street Holigans i saw it today its a great film he is only in it about 5 times only for a few minutes each time he works behind the bar he owns a pub. It is about football holiganism the whole film is based on it Elijah Wood is the main Character. It is a very good film if you are into football i would recomend it. I watched it as i am into football and its about West Ham and i am a West Ham fan and i was at the game where some of the film was filmed  :Thumbsup: . No one will probally interested but i thought you might want to know the Joel is in this film.

----------


## BlackKat

Scans of this weeks mags.  :Smile: 

*All About Soap*

  

*Soaplife*

 

I think the "Johnny comes through for Jake and Chrissie," means they sell the pub to him -- hope this means we get some Jake and Johnny scenes,   :Cheer: 


Just had a flick through Inside Soap, cos that's weekly so it was all focused on the France trip, but it did have the shortlist for the Inside Soap awards, and Joel's on it for both Sexiest Male and Best Newcomer. I think the awards are next Monday, and announced on Tuesday, so *fingers crossed*

----------


## squillyfer

Thankyou soooooo much for that it all looks graet and they said the story lines were so sad people actually cried so no doubt we'll all be in tears too when it all falls apart

----------


## xcutiekatiex

i wonder what will happpen when jake finds out

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

:Cheer:  Thanks for those scans Kat - looks like we will get some more great acting from Tracy Ann! And thats great about Joel being shortlisted for those awards!  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

OOOOo lots of Jake and Chrissie to come im excited already!!!

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Yay!! More Jakkissie.. will they ever get married *goes into a dream*  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## hayley

looks great as long as jake and chrisie dont split up!!

----------


## BlackKat

We got to see moody Jake again when he went off in a huff after Chrissie shoved him away,   :Cheer:  I love it when he goes like that - mainly because it usually last about half an hour and then he comes back,   :Lol: 

Still loving him behind the bar.   :Wub:  And yet another scene of him in his boxers right at the beginning, *thud*


I don't Jake and Chrissie do split up when he finds out - at least not permanently. I think Jake's first instinct is to get out, but he eventually supports her.

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> We got to see moody Jake again when he went off in a huff after Chrissie shoved him away,   I love it when he goes like that - mainly because it usually last about half an hour and then he comes back,


He can never sulk with her for long, can he!!  :Lol:  



> Still loving him behind the bar.


We even saw him pouring a pint yesterday!  :Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

Bless him when Chrisse pulled away from him he looked upset!!! Ihope we havnt seen the last of their lovey dovey scenes!

----------


## sarahwelford

i dont think we will of seen the last i mean she asks him move in with her soon does nt she

----------


## BlackKat

Aw Joel looked so hot on the EE revealed,   :Wub:  Didn't mention Jake/Chrissie at all, except at one point where it said that when if Chrissie does a runner she'd have to grab everything including her "toy boy lover," which made me laugh.

----------


## Amber

> Aw Joel looked so hot on the EE revealed,


I know  :Wub:  



> Didn't mention Jake/Chrissie at all, except at one point where it said that when if Chrissie does a runner she'd have to grab everything including her "toy boy lover," which made me laugh.


Yeah  :Big Grin:  

Jake's such a sweetheart  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

Made me laugh especially as it's his idea anyway -- so it's probably going to be more him grabbing her,   :Lol: 



We got Jakey in a suit again -- and he so suspects Chrissie. All those little WTF looks he was giving her,   :Sad:

----------


## Amber

> Made me laugh especially as it's his idea anyway -- so it's probably going to be more him grabbing her,  
> 
> 
> 
> We got Jakey in a suit again -- and he so suspects Chrissie. All those little WTF looks he was giving her,


I know  :Sad:  

I reckon there are going to be alot of sad scenes when Jake finds out his girlfriend is a murderer. Lots of crying scenes  :Crying: ..

Poor Jakey  :Crying:

----------


## sarahwelford

i know but the thing is she made it obvious some thing was wrong the way she never looked at the coffin once she just kept rolling her head

----------


## BlackKat

Joel was amazing in the kitchen scene. Kinda like he didn't really want her to answer because he knew what the answer was likely to be, but he had to ask her anyway. And he sounded so confused...and the way he cupped her face,   :Wub:  

And *thud* at the taking off of the tie.   :Lol:  I find the oddest things sexy.


I can't believe we have to wait a week to see more of them. I'm half looking forward to the booze cruise (I like Juley, and am interested in meeting Dawn.) but next week is the completely wrong time to have it.

----------


## Amber

> And *thud* at the taking off of the tie.   I find the oddest things sexy.


You and I have that in common  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

It was the way he did it. And possibly the combination of it with the moody look. Yes, I think the look definitely played a part in the sexiness.   :Wub:

----------


## sarahwelford

anythins joel seems to makes me weak at the knees

----------


## Rach33

I agree has anyone seen Green Street yet he's gorgeous in it and he's all manlyI saw it on Thursday

----------


## sarahwelford

no not seen it what is it about

----------


## Rach33

It's about Football Hooligans and it stars Elijah Wood, Charlie Humman (Queer as Folk) and Marc Warren (From Hustle) it's brilliant Joel Beckett is the owner of the pub where they all drink I was surprised by how much I enjoyed the film

----------


## sarahwelford

oh great sounds good
 might get my bf take me to see it if its football he will be willing

----------


## Rach33

It's worth me and my mate only went cos Joel was in it but it was a fantastic watch contains tons of violence definately my kind of film

----------


## sarahwelford

he owes me a night out and what better to go and see joel.
I was wondering have you got hotmail

----------


## Rach33

yeah I have and it's defo worth it

----------


## sarahwelford

i was wondering you any good at fanfics need some help with mine

----------


## Rach33

I'll give you a hand if I can what's up

----------


## sarahwelford

well i am stuck at a bit and need help

----------


## Rach33

If you want I'll ask one of the moderators if I can access your e-mail address for some reason I can't make my public and I tried yours but I couldn't access it either

----------


## sarahwelford

ok thank you so much

----------


## Rach33

Sarah if you go onto my profile and click on download Vcard which is on the far left next to Add me to your buddy list and you can access my e-mail adress there

----------


## sarahwelford

ok done it

----------


## Rach33

Wkd look forward to getting your e-mail

----------


## sarahwelford

i have just sent it then you not got it

----------


## Rach33

Oh I have now

----------


## sarahwelford

hope you can help me

----------


## Nigelisdabest

Yes i saw the film i saw it last week and posted it in this thread. I was at West Ham match that was showed in the film. It was West Ham v Gillingham as i am a West Ham fan and i am a season ticket holder i go to all the games. And as the film was about West Ham i saw it and i am a football fan. Joel was great in the film hehe.

----------


## kerry4nigel

If anyones interested, there's a interview with Joel in this weeks edition of OK magazine, in the hot stars magazine that comes in the middle. There's a good picture and he looks so sweet :Wub:

----------


## sarahwelford

i saw that to and he mentioned some scenes he had done recently that made him cry the question was when was the last time you really cried

----------


## Angeldelight

> i saw that to and he mentioned some scenes he had done recently that made him cry the question was when was the last time you really cried


on friday watching Dennis fall apart... it was soooooo sad   :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## alkalinetrio

:Smile:

----------


## Sam Nixon Fan

> 


Sorry to be rude but can i ask why you just go around posting smily faces in every thread! Surely the board rules say you have to add something constructive to the discussion and i hardly think that adding a smily face to every single thread is verry useful!

----------


## BlackKat

Inside Soap Award results 

Joel didn't win. *sulks* Nigel Harman got Sexiest Male, and that camp dude from Corrie got Best Newcomer. I'm happy with the awards EE got, but still...*sulks*

----------


## BlackKat

Jake stakes claim in EastEnders

 :Cheer: 

Can't wait until next week -- looks like it's going to be amazing.   :Wub:

----------


## Carrie Bradshaw

> Jake stakes claim in EastEnders
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait until next week -- looks like it's going to be amazing.


Its looking good  :Big Grin:   - I'm so glad that Jake is staying on and will be getting some exciting storylines!!  :Cheer:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Hiya!!
Yeah,i am really really glad that Jake is staying,because he is such a great actor and character,and also he is sooooo fit,haha lol.
Shame Chrissie's leaving though!!

Love
 :Heart:    Melanie   :Heart:

----------


## squillyfer

I know it is sad still at least when chrissie leaves we get to see sulky jake which will be cute beyond words

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

yeah,that's true,but soon he will be the only Moon in the sqaure,with Kalfie,and Nana Moon leaving :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## squillyfer

personally I wont mind him being the only moon in the square mabye then he will be able to come into his own and get away from the family name

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

yeah,that's true,i don't think that Jake really needs the rest of the Moon family the be a good character,because he works great on his own too,and he will be good as an independent person.Will he still live in the Moon house do you think??

----------


## squillyfer

I cant see it to be honest especially since johnny isnt sticking around and isnt it his house?

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

oh yeah that's true,but doesn;t Johnny get killed??
I'm sorry am i actually to talk about spoilers here??

----------


## BlackKat

Yeah we can talk about spoilers in here -- we've got a warning in the first post, and I'm sure if it becomes a problem the thread will be moved or something.   :Smile: 


They'll probably forget about Johnny owning the house and Jake will stay there, I think. Where else would he live? He'd probably just end up paying rent to whoever owns the house once Johnny's gone.

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

A thanks god for that,i thought i was Breaking rules or something,haha lol!!
Yeah,i wouldn't know where else he would live either.
Maybe he gets a girlfriend on the Sqaure and they can live there together,and have little Jakes,lol!!

----------


## squillyfer

Nooooooooooooooooooo he cant get a girlfriend Jakissie forever lol although i would hate to see him unhappy and I suppose it is a waste lol

----------


## BlackKat

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! How fantastic was Joel in that ep?   :Cheer:  

Especially that last scene - Although angry Jake was quite worrying -- the way he grabbed at her then shoved her away.   :Sad:

----------


## squillyfer

yeah it was a little worrying but you cant blame the guy for getting a little angry he has just realised his girlfriend (who he has admitted to loving) :Smile:  is a murderer

----------


## sarahwelford

yes its understandable i mean he did give her a chance to tell the truth

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Yes his reaction was completely understandable.
Great episode though,can't wait untill tonight!!

----------


## squillyfer

I cant wait till tonight either by the way I am totally in love with your banners sarahwelford and melanielovesdennisrickman they are the best!!!

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Thanks,but i didn't make my banner spicyspy did,but you've got just 68 posts to go and then you can have a Banner too!!
I really like your banner too sarah welford,it looks soooooooo great!!

----------


## squillyfer

I know I cant wait to get my banner back

----------


## sarahwelford

thank you steff made it for me she is the best

----------


## BlackKat

*nudges up*

Said this over on the Jake&Chrissie thread, but I'll say it here too: I really hope Jake gets his own storyline next year. I can't help feeling Jakissie is more about Chrissie than Jake if that makes sense. And obviously, she is the main character in the storyline, but I want a bit more insight into Jake.

Apparently Johnny blackmails Jake into taking his old job back -- hope we get some good stuff out of that, and it isn't just a way of making things more desperate for Chrissie. I'd like to see Jake back working for Johnny. Maybe this is Johnny realising his ranks are a bit depleted.

Was also interested to hear Johnny say that he always follows through, and doesn't stop. Except when it comes to shooting Jake and Danny. Possibly (and likely) a character inconstancy. But still interesting. ;)

----------


## Tamzi

Jake and chrissie are starting to annoy me. I want her to leave and for Jake to go back to the rough, gangster-ish self. Not the lovey-dovey one
xxx

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake and chrissie are starting to annoy me. I want her to leave and for Jake to go back to the rough, gangster-ish self. Not the lovey-dovey one
> xxx


I agree. Part of me doesn't want Chrissie to leave because I do love her character...but she is, so now I just kinda want her to so Jake can move onto another storyline. And yes, hopefully get a bit of edge back. I'm hoping they were hinting at something with all the outbursts the week he found out. I think that would be interesting. I don't think Jake was ever a gangster, and I don't think he will become one as they want to move away from that, but I do want a bit more darkness back in him.

----------


## sarahwelford

i am staring to feel chrissie is using jake

----------


## BlackKat

Two pics of Joel from last nights NTAs. Pics are from WireImage.

 

 :Smile:

----------


## Tamzi

I turned on GMTV and they had a clip of nigel and Joel. Great thing to see in the morning! I do think Chrssie is using him a bit.
xxx

----------


## Layne

> Two pics of Joel from last nights NTAs. Pics are from WireImage.



He looks orge!

yeh there was a clip of him and nige on GMTV! They looked like they was having fun! x

----------


## BlackKat

I found more piccys!

Can't really remember where they're each from, but it's just the general image sites like Getty, Wire Image, Rex etc.

----------


## BlackKat

> i am staring to feel chrissie is using jake


This is my theory on this. Shameless cut and paste from my post over at the Jakissie boards but what the hell. (Actually I edited it a bit and added some more stuff on Jake because I have lots to say on him and the original post was more and Chrissie than Jake so I figured I better cut short.)   :Lol:  

I think they're both using each other. I don't think either of them are doing in consciously, or maliciously, but I think they are.

Chrissie needs someone to take care of her right now, and I think Jake needs to take care of someone. She needs Jake around because he cares about her. Everyone around her is calling her inhuman and evil, but she can turn around and say that Jake loves her, proving she isn't evil, inhuman and unlovable and everything else people like Kat and Stacey are calling her. "Screw you, it doesn't matter what you think because Jake believes me and Jake loves me."

He's also telling her what she wants to hear. "Den deserved it." "It was self defence." And yes the fact that he's helping her flee the country is a rather nice bonus.

Like I said, I don't think she's doing in consciously, and I think there are genuine feelings on both sides, but without the other factors and the situation that they're in I don't think they'd have developed or at least it would have taken longer.

Jake I think is using Chrissie as well. I do think he is lonely. The only other lasting connection to someone he's had up until now is with Danny, and we all know how well that turned out. He wants a connection with someone. "Chrissie, we're the same. We've been through the same things..." <-- he needs to feel that somebody else is in the same headspace that he is. He's trying to grab onto anything he can. He's spent his entire life looking after Danny, and now he can't do that anymore, and yes, it's a good thing, but at the same time I think he's a bit lost at the moment, so he's falling back on what he knows. He's looking out for Chrissie because he doesn't know how to do anything else.

Again, with Jake he does love Chrissie, he didn't just pick some random person of the street to throw all his issues onto. Although actually I think a case could be made that the entire reason Jake was attracted to Chrissie in the first place was because he saw her as someone needing "rescued."

I think (read: desperately hope) that in the weeks/months after Chrissie has gone we will see Jake going back to working for Johnny. Because he falls back on what he knows, and if he can't do that because Chrissie isn't around anymore, he'll fall even further back. (Again, desperately hope)

^Yes, I have had a boring day, and lots of time to think about this,   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Jada-GDR

the day he told danny that he'd seen andy being murdered was really emotional. when he showed danny andy's "last view" i thought he was going to push danny over and i was like "NO!" but then i realised he wasn't going to.
the episode when he had to flee walford with danny was really sad too and he had to say goodbye to chrissie and everything and on top of that he is SOOOO sexy (i think anyway)   :Heart: Jake moon :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

Was bored, did a search on gettyimages, and found:

 

From the *Tribute To Wendy Richard MBE*.

OMG, how bloody gorgeous is he, *thud*

Edit: Found more!

 



 

 

And a new one from the NTAs.

----------


## Babe14

Dawn and Jake look great together, so here'shoping!  Hopefully now all the Den stuffs coming to an end Jake will actually have a decent part and will be in All the action, as we were promised and not just used as a wall decoration behind the bar.  

Sorry but in the end Jake and Chrissie did not work together, Jake became just a background character and I was annoyed at how badly the writers etc were using him.  I felt they were destroying an excellent character who when used right has great potential and will work really well.  However I liked the scenes of Jake this week back with Alfie, I think the two  of them work really well together and it's a shame Alfie is leaving.  Jake will work well on his own now providing he is giving some very good stroylines and interacted with the other characters and not just shoved to one side like he was being with Chrissie.

Apart from that I think he is just as lovely as ever and still feel sure he will go a very long way, especially with all the new characters joining the show, IF he is used right.

Piccys are gorgeous..*Swoon*

----------


## Layne

Ta for posting those pictures! Fab! x  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> Dawn and Jake look great together, so here'shoping!  Hopefully now all the Den stuffs coming to an end Jake will actually have a decent part and will be in All the action, as we were promised and not just used as a wall decoration behind the bar.  
> 
> Sorry but in the end Jake and Chrissie did not work together, Jake became just a background character and I was annoyed at how badly the writers etc were using him.  I felt they were destroying an excellent character who when used right has great potential and will work really well.  However I liked the scenes of Jake this week back with Alfie, I think the two  of them work really well together and it's a shame Alfie is leaving.  Jake will work well on his own now providing he is giving some very good stroylines and interacted with the other characters and not just shoved to one side like he was being with Chrissie.
> 
> Apart from that I think he is just as lovely as ever and still feel sure he will go a very long way, especially with all the new characters joining the show, IF he is used right.
> 
> Piccys are gorgeous..*Swoon*


I agree to a point. I think up until he found out about Den everything was okay -- the week he found out was fantastic. But once they got past that he wasn't used well. I don't think it was a fault with the relationship though. Everybody was shoved aside for the Den storyline, so if he wasn't with Chrissie we'd have seen him even less. But I did feel they could have focused a little more on what Jake was thinking etc, instead of him just reassuring Chrissie. I understand that it was Chrissie's storyline, but I want a Jake storyline. (Parents. Parents. Parents. Please. It's so simple. Just bring the goddamn parents in. Goddam goldmine. Or, y'know, Daddy therory still works for me.  :Stick Out Tongue: )

But, yeah, I still love Jake/Chrissie, and I still think there were some good moments there, and I think Jake been pushed into the background wasn't because of the relationship but because of the Den storyline and the sheer amount of characters involved. It wasn't just Jake either -- Kat was reduced to the simple line of "Keep Zoe out of it." But your opinion may differ on it.  :Smile: 

I loved the Jake and Alfie scenes as well. I think they do work so well together -- mainly because there's no hint of what there is in all of Jake's other relationships (with Danny and with Chrissie) with the dependency and the unhealthiness. I like that Jake can be a wee bit vulnerable.

Jake and Dawn (or Joel and Kara I suppose) do look good together. And I love Dawn so much, so I agree -- here's hoping! Maybe she can get fed up with her family's nosiness (or just with Keith) and move in with Jake as a housemate (he'll need someone to help out with the rent once Alfie's gone. Especially as Jake has no job.) And then they can have a friendship growing into something more. Plus I think Dawn can take care of herself, and wouldn't let Jake be all protective which is good. It's a huge part of his character and a very believable trait, but if every relationship he has is reassuring and looking after someone it will get very repetitive.


(Why is it I can never just write a sentence about Jake? I start off just writing a short reply and then it grows.   :Lol:  )

----------


## Babe14

> Jake and Dawn (or Joel and Kiera I suppose) do look good together. And I love Dawn so much, so I agree -- here's hoping! Maybe she can get fed up with her family's nosiness (or just with Keith) and move in with Jake as a housemate (he'll need someone to help out with the rent once Alfie's gone. Especially as Jake has no job.) And then they can have a friendship growing into something more. Plus I think Dawn can take care of herself, and wouldn't let Jake be all protective which is good. It's a huge part of his character and a very believable trait, but if every relationship he has is reassuring and looking after someone it will get very repetitive.
> 
> 
> (Why is it I can never just write a sentence about Jake? I start off just writing a short reply and then it grows.  )


I love Dawn too she is another great character and I think that her Jake would work well together but not in a serious or permanent relationship. (Childhood sweetheart...) It would be interesting if Jake wentoff the rails a bit after all the Chrissie stuff, but there againis it really inhis character to do this? To me however much Jake is hurting he always seems to face the reality of things.  Yes he has a few drinks but he doesn't crawel into a bottle, he just dusts himself off and carries on.  Is Jake's way of dealing with pain to go and find someone else to care for, maybe? 

I'm annoyed and find it a little unrealistic that he hasn't been involved in the Nana storyline yet, as he should be because she is his family.  Perhaps this is going to be Jake's new reason for staying in the square and once nana has gone to stay for Alfie, because he will need him.  But what about when Alfie leaves, what would his reason fro staying be then? A surprise arrival perhaps? A secret revealed? or maybe he will just feel that it is time to stop running and settle?

I hope that Jake will be responsible for Johnny's "demise" afterall he does now have a score to settle.  If it wasn't for Johnny maybe Jake and Chrissie would be living the good life in Mexico. Then there are the Mitchells..um..Phil love/hate maybe Jake and Phil will sort out their differences, afterall Easties is going all family orientated now and in a different direction as we are beginning to see.

I loved the battered worn leather Jake had on sometime ago and was hoping we'd see more of it, although he does look good in the material/leather number, but even better the gangster coat is back!! Now that really is Jake! Gives him a lovely sexy bad boy image!

See once I start I can't stop either and can't remember the last time I just typed a one sentence reply. :Rotfl:  

Still if something is worth talking/writing about it's no use just doing half a job!!

----------


## BlackKat

> It would be interesting if Jake wentoff the rails a bit after all the Chrissie stuff, but there againis it really inhis character to do this? To me however much Jake is hurting he always seems to face the reality of things.  Yes he has a few drinks but he doesn't crawel into a bottle, he just dusts himself off and carries on.  Is Jake's way of dealing with pain to go and find someone else to care for, maybe?


I'm not sure if he will fall apart or not -- if he was to, I don't think he'd do it publically, even in front of Alfie and Nana. He said he needed to get his head together, and he went away in order to do it. Part of that was because he didn't want to be in the Square I think, but maybe also because if he did fall apart he wanted to be on his own.

I think he will try and find somebody else to care for, and I think this was part of why he's so attached to Chrissie -- because he hasn't dealt with the Danny stuff properly and he doesn't want to have to deal with it. It would be nice if he could recognise this though and try and change the pattern.




> I'm annoyed and find it a little unrealistic that he hasn't been involved in the Nana storyline yet, as he should be because she is his family.  Perhaps this is going to be Jake's new reason for staying in the square and once nana has gone to stay for Alfie, because he will need him.


I'm hoping for some kind of fall-out from the fact that Alfie hasn't told Jake. I don't think it should be a big one, as in the end it is Nana's decision if she doesn't want anyone to know, but I think he will be a bit hurt. Especially as I think he's floundering a bit -- he's _still_ clinging to Chrissie (moving away to be near to her) but I think something will happen there to cut that tie.  




> I loved the battered worn leather Jake had on sometime ago and was hoping we'd see more of it, although he does look good in the material/leather number, but even better the gangster coat is back!! Now that really is Jake! Gives him a lovely sexy bad boy image!


Oh, the coat.   :Wub:  Actually, now the weather is getting colder, do you think we'll see the scarf again. *hopes so* And while I love his new wardrobe, I do find myself missing the pinstripe jacket. He's only worn it a couple of times since he's been back. *mourns*

----------


## BlackKat

From the Radio Times webby:

*Monday 5 December

Janine's murder trial begins. Pat's ready for anything - except Frank. Jake proposes to Chrissie. Stacey is shocked by her mum's mental state.*

I'll withhold judgement until I see it -- but to be honest, I can't see the point. He can't get married to her - well, I suppose he can, but can they honestly have a character that's married to someone off-screen? I know not every storyline is a romantic one, but still...I hope there's a point, like Jake saying "We either do this the whole hog or we don't at all." Or I dunno...something  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I love the Jake/Chrissie relationship, I wish we could keep it, but Chrissie's leaving, we can't, so I'd rather they wouldn't drag it out.

Edit: So these are the Jake/Chrissie bits from the POS for that week:

*Monday* Elsewhere, Chrissie finds it hard to adjust to prison life.

*Tuesday* Still in a daze, Chrissie agrees to see her solicitor and breaks the news about her bail money.

*Thursday* Chrissie outlines the plan for her defence.

*Friday* Chrissie is unresponsive when she speaks to her solicitor. When she later sees Jake, she tells him her decision.

I'm thinking that Chrissie's exit isn't completely over yet (well, obviously, lol). We might see Chrissie become increasingly desperate to get out of prison - she's obviously having a hard time in there, but also if there's the threat of losing Jake -- he might not propose because it's romantic and sweet, but because he's realising the relationship isn't going to work with her in prison but he's still trying to hold on any way he can. Also if Chrissie sees that Jake still wants to be with her, despite her being arrested then she might also see how much she wants a life with him.   :Searchme:  Anyway, yes, so I think we'll see Chrissie trying to find a way to get out of prison, and she has knowledge about Johnny, and also Dennis telling her he killed a man once. Of course if she uses the knowledge of Johnny and Andy's death it's going to put Jake in danger -- not just from Johnny, also from the police. But then there's the big death rumoured to be Dennis, and that he's killed by Johnny. If Dennis finds out the truth about Andy's death Johnny might decide he has to silence him (Dennis). I think if Chrissie did go this far, no matter if she didn't mean to get Jake involved, it would lead to a split between them.

Either that or Chrissie realises on the Friday that Jake isn't going to let go easy, and her decision is that they have to make a clean break.

Either that or it's a completely lame, pointless way to drag the Den storyline around the desert a few more times.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Angeldelight

Maybe Jake proposes to Chrissie on monday and then on friday she finally comes to the decision that she has to tell Jake to get on with his life... or she's thinking of making a break for it and the rumours about Jake holding off the police at the airport's true and she manages to get away but WITHOUT Jake??? 

does that make sense?

----------


## BlackKat

Here's the summaries for the Tuesday and Thursday that week:

*Tuesday 6th December*
Frank's devastated to hear about Janine, but finds comfort in Pat. Stacey gives her mum hope. Jake goes looking for trouble. 

*Thursday 8th December*
Frank confronts Pat and the sparks fly. Chrissie finally loses it. Stacey's upset by a revelation about her mum.

----------


## Babe14

Great sounds like Jakey might go a bit wild and we will get to see the rougher side of his character. I think that Chrissie will tell Jakey to let her go and get on with his life without her.

We have still to find out the stroy behind the money, like where did Jakey soundly get all that windfall from?? Maybe the looking for trouble could be connected with the money as Jakey goes searching for it. Ah link..between Jakey and the Millers..Oh my God! are we finally going to have Jakey interacting with other characters???

P.S Keep meaning to say, note that we are getting lots of close up shots of those gorgeous hands..*yummmmmmmmmmmmmy* also his hips etc *faint*



*Yawn* Frank is back.

----------


## Babe14

Thanks for all the info :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> Either that or it's a completely lame, pointless way to drag the Den storyline around the desert a few more times.


 :Rotfl:  That stroyline has gone on far to long.  Those writers really do need a kick up the ****

----------


## Babe14

> Maybe Jake proposes to Chrissie on monday and then on friday she finally comes to the decision that she has to tell Jake to get on with his life... or she's thinking of making a break for it and the rumours about Jake holding off the police at the airport's true and she manages to get away but WITHOUT Jake??? 
> 
> does that make sense?


Yes it does :Smile:  I don't think they can do another airport scene again without it being repetitive.

I think it will prob be a case of Chrissie telling Jake to forget about her and get on with his life and that she doesn't want him to visit her anymore.

----------


## BlackKat

Either that or from the "Chrissie loses it," bit, she goes completely doo-lally, and he starts getting serious cases of deja-vu.   :Rotfl:  Especially if she starts blaming Johnny Allen (seeing as he had the tape).   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Seriously though, if she does completely lose it (ie, complete loss of sanity, not just a slight breakdown) then I can see it sending Jake towards the edge as well. It'll be a very sad ending to Jake/Chrissie if that does happen to Chrissie.

I'm really looking forward to that week of episodes -- it should be great.  :Cheer:  (Does that make me sound evil?)

One of the summaries for next Friday says "Jake realises somethings missing," which I assume will be the money. But can he really get it back when it wasn't his to begin with -- they should have given it back to Ian when the forgery about the Vic came out.

Oh and POS for Christmas says Jake realises Alfie kept Nana's secret after Nana's died. Hopefully there'll be some good scenes there.

----------


## Kim

> One of the summaries for next Friday says "Jake realises somethings missing," which I assume will be the money. But can he really get it back when it wasn't his to begin with -- they should have given it back to Ian when the forgery about the Vic came out.



The money was found by Darren Miller in the Moon's rubbish and Nana had had a clear out so she must have put it there by mistake.

----------


## JustJodi

actually Alfie took the bin bag outside and Gengis sniffed it out and Darren investigated .. so now we know where Darren ended up with all that moola for that fancy schmancy fone of his..  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> The money was found by Darren Miller in the Moon's rubbish and Nana had had a clear out so she must have put it there by mistake.


Yeah, but it's not like he can ask around the Square if anyone's seen the money -- Ian didn't get the Vic, so he should get his money back. And Jake's not exactly popular (although I loved Mo's comment "Where's the fugitive?") so I doubt he'll want to draw attention to the fact.

----------


## Kim

Yeah. He probably only kept it in the first place in hope that Chrissie would be freed.

----------


## Kim

> actually Alfie took the bin bag outside and Gengis sniffed it out and Darren investigated .. so now we know where Darren ended up with all that moola for that fancy schmancy fone of his..


How much money do you think was there? He'd been splashing out before and now he's got a new phone.

----------


## BlackKat

Well Ian gave them 5 grand in cash. Subtract the money Jake gave Alfie for Nana's Normandy trip, cash for the world's most expensive takeaway (the large wad of cash Jake handed over so Alfie could go buy one??), and I suppose Jake might have also needed to put some money down for a flat or wherever he's living.

And maybe he bought a few new t-shirts as well, ;)

----------


## BlackKat

*Friday 9th December*

Jean resolves to make things right, leaving Stacey devastated. Chrissie accepts her fate. Pat faces Laura's mum, but will she testify?

----------


## Layne

> *Friday 9th December*
> 
> Jean resolves to make things right, leaving Stacey devastated. Chrissie accepts her fate. Pat faces Laura's mum, but will she testify?



Does that mean she has accepted that she is gonna be in prison for a very long time!?????

----------


## Kim

Yes, it must do.

----------


## BlackKat

I think so as well - her decision will be No to the proposal and she'll let Jake go, IMO.

I think it's the best thing for both of them (especially Jake) but still...Jakissie!   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

> I think so as well - her decision will be No to the proposal and she'll let Jake go, IMO.
> 
> I think it's the best thing for both of them (especially Jake) but stil...Jakissie!



I know  :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

Someone posted on Forever Loving TAO, that in TV Easy mag, it says Jake has a drunken one night stand (The week of the proposal.)

I think it'll be true, it says he's been drowning his sorrows, and there was a post on DS a while back saying Joel had been seen filming at a prison and at a bar near a prison.

I should be upset...but I think it'll be some great scenes. And I want to see bad boy, flirty Jakey again.

----------


## Kim

> Someone posted on Forever Loving TAO, that in TV Easy mag, it says Jake has a drunken one night stand (The week of the proposal.)


Has anyone got any idea who it's with?

----------


## BlackKat

It doesn't say -- just that he wakes up in another woman's bed. I'll be surprised if it's a regular though -- I'd say it'll just be someone he meets at a club or something while he's out getting drunk.



*edit* Oh, and gratuitous, "I have a new banner with Jakey in, doesn't he look so cute when he's miserable*   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Oh fantastic Jakey going wild and being a very naughty boy, now this is exactly what I want to see.  When Jakey returned I was disappointed at the way the character was being used (or not as I felt the case was, only as a wall decoration)and being put across.  I thought that the charcter was being turned into a wimp like Ian and this is exactly what I didn't want to see happen. Now looks like the "original" Jakey will be coming back to us with a wild side after the split with Chrissie.  I'd like to see him being a bit of a "Danny" with regards to the bedroom dept for a while and getting drunk, maybe picking fights and just generally being really wild and naughty for a while, perhaps even getting mixed up with some of the "all sorts" from his and Danny's past, that way we can also learn more about the Moon babies history.  Then one day he gets a blast form the past...

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

BlackKat,i really really loveeeeeeeee you banner!!
He looks soooooo cute!! :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

From what I can tell what happens is: Jake proposes, Chrissie initially says Yes, and then he tells her that he lost the bail money. She gets angry and tells him to leave. (Side note: They had 5 grand in cash. Sam's bail was something like 25K, and she wasn't even granted bail in the end. And she hadn't tried to flee the country.)

Jake then goes and gets drunk, has the one-night stand, while Chrissie starts losing it in prison and attacks her stereotypically horrible cellmate. Then she tells Jake she can't marry him and that they're finished.

I'm not sure whether she finds out about the onenight stand, they break up because of the bail money (stupid reason if it is) or if she just realises it isn't going to work.




> I'd like to see him being a bit of a "Danny" with regards to the bedroom dept for a while and getting drunk, maybe picking fights and just generally being really wild and naughty for a while, perhaps even getting mixed up with some of the "all sorts" from his and Danny's past, that way we can also learn more about the Moon babies history. Then one day he gets a blast form the past...


I hope we see a return of badboy Jake as well. Although I think for him to go all out wild, he'd have to be hitting out against something. Even when he first came into it he was still the sensible one - partly because of how unsensible Danny was, but also I think because that's his personality. Flirty, a little naughty, but at heart a decent, sensible guy. I don't think it's out of character for him to have a one-night stand, but he'll have had to hit rock-bottom or somewhere close to it. A few drinks - or even a night out drinking - and having a bit of a flirt, yes, but a different girl everynight isn't Jake I think, or at least not a happy Jake. So I hope we see a wild side, but also show us the fact that he's miserable and lonely -- once Alfie's gone, he'll literally have no one. Not crying into his cornflakes every morning miserable (yeuk, no) but I think he will shut down at least to some degree.

It's kinda sad that after spending his life clearing up after Danny, Danny gets to jet off and travel the world, and Jake's stuck in London still being affected by everything.

----------


## Babe14

I want him to act out of character by going wild and a few one night stands, no not every night - say sometimes he just has a flirt and a snog and leaves it there and then another time he beds the girl.  Then perhaps another time he just teases or say he chats someone up and they think their luck is in and chases after Jakey and he just leads them on for a while, one day bed them, then another not wanting to know and then bed them again.  I want him to act not sensible after the break up with Chrissie and then for a blast or maybe two blasts from the past to bring him back down to earth with a bump..

As well as all the above, yes in the beginning before Jakey goes almost completlely off the rails, I want to see those tears and that heartbroken look that makes you just want to love him all better.  Whatever happens it has to be done in a way that's not OTT or it will ruin the character.

I want to see that tough side of Jakey return with fire in his belly..

----------


## BlackKat

Here's this weeks mags,  :Smile: 

*All About Soap*
 

"It'll be a lonely Christmas for Jake - but next year something is going to happen which will change all that, so it's not all doom and gloom."...Hmm, intriguing.   :Ponder:  Sounds like it'll be something happy which I think rules out his parents turning up or the daddy theory, mores the pity. New girlfriend maybe.   :Searchme: 

*Inside Soap*

----------


## BlackKat

Continued (too many images for one post)

*Soaplife*
    <-- *thud* doesn't even begin to describe that picture.   :Wub:

----------


## Layne

Thanks for posting honey!!!! And he looks soooooooo sexy in that picture!!!  :Wub:

----------


## melanielovesdennisrickman

Thanks for posting,looks great,and i looks really cute,especially in the last photo!! :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

From the Radio Times,  :Smile: 

*Friday 16 December*
Pauline must make a sacrifice for Martin and Sonia. A troubled Alfie comes to blows with Jake.

----------


## Kim

I read in the Tv Mag that the woman that Jake sleeps with is someone called Ferne.

----------


## BlackKat

Disappointed we only got a couple of scenes. But I liked the scenes we did get.  :Cheer:  Slutbomb has good taste,   :Stick Out Tongue:  Also liked him getting rid of that guy in the bar with just a look, hee.   :Wub:  


Saw scans of the new Inside Soap over on NHO. I don't know if it had any bits on Jake (the shops were sold out when I went today,   :Angry:  ) but they did scan the episode summaries in, and apparently Dawn nicks the cash from Darren. (Yes, even after Chrissie has left the money storyline still continues). Not wanting to get my hopes up, because it probably won't...but this might lead to some Dawn/Jake interaction? I really do think they'd suit each other.

----------


## Layne

Loved tha Jake scenes we got yesterday!
I loved the way he was just waiting for the lawyer man!

I do think that dawn and Jake would be good together, but for me no one can ever beat jake and chrissie!  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

The interview with Joel Beckett on This Morning is posted on JBO if anyone missed it.  :Smile: 

Sounds like some great stuff -- he's staying (yeah, I know we know, but things feel kinda of uncertain at Easties at the moment, if if the big rush of exits has died down. It's always nice to hear it said again though, just to make sure.)

Anyway Joel said Jake goes a bit dark next year, and there's apparently something massive happening.  :Thumbsup:  And he spends Christmas on his own, with a turkey burger.  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

"Thanks for the sex."   :Lol:   :Rotfl:  

Loved that scene. "See, I do have some manners."  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Love him, love him, love him! Jake is really beginning to shine now. Love the brutal streak which is coming through and Jakey's couldn't careless attitude! Loved the scene with the lawyer when he called him a pompous pounce and told him that he would rip his face off and I particularly loved the end of that scene when Jakey went "Drive carefully Mr (whatever his name was) now that sounded really sinister.
Liked the morning after the night before scene yestrday and the exchange of comments.  Jakey really is starting to become a naughty boy and I can't wait for more of this. I want more of his brutal streak and am really looking forward to seeing this dark side of his. Put Dawn in there as well and perfect!

As well as this lovely new side to Jakey we are still seeing his emotional side which I like and hope we still see a bit of it from time to time. 

Loving all the sexy shots we are being shown of him and awww..purrrrr that body! Those hands, hips etc lots of lovely shots there!

Bring on "Bad" boy Jakey! I would like to see Jakey take over Scarlet's once Johnny has gone and for Jakey to be a real "Dodgy" wheeler dealer and maybe form time to time a bit of a womaniser as well as a "casual" relationship with Dawn, which I think would suit both of them.

Pinstripe Jacket plus Gangster coat yummy and all those lovely jeans!

And grrrrrrr I missed him on this morning..!!!

----------


## Babe14

Jakey can come to me for Xmas! Just one grumble though we are still not seeing him enough, maybe it's because Jake is involved in a lose end scenario at the mo, I.E Chrissie and the Den storyline and it looks like that once this is all out of the way we will /hopefully see a lot more of Jakey and that gorgeous new side of him.

Wasn't too sure on the new haircut but it soon grew on me and I think it makes him look very sexy and a bad boy!

----------


## BlackKat

I have no idea if this is true but...Murder in Albert Square 




> Murder in Albert Square
> *'EastEnders' is set to be shaken by a shocking murder.
> 
> Fans of the soap will see Danny Moon return to Albert Square - then get killed by his brother Jake, who is played by Joel Beckett.
> 
> The Moon brothers - who both left the area after Danny, who is played by actor Jake Marshall, set fire to gangster Johnny Allen's home - get into a brawl, which leaves Danny fatally wounded.
> 
> A source is quoted in Britain's Daily Star newspaper as saying: "Jake will plead with Danny to leave but he refuses and they fight. Danny is fatally injured.
> 
> ...


Yikes.

I'm leaning towards not true, because I think we'd have heard if Danny was coming back. And why would Danny come back and refuse to leave -- he knows what Johnny's capable of, and if he wasn't before the fire he certainly is now. Plus it wouldn't be a murder it would be accidental death -- and no way would Jake cover it up. No way. He stood in front of a loaded gun for Danny. But Joel did say Jake was going to go quite dark and something massive was happening...just, yikes.

I don't know how reliable the Daily Star is though...I don't think it is that reliable, but I can't recall what they've reported on recently and whether it was true or not.

----------


## Layne

> I have no idea if this is true but...Murder in Albert Square 
> 
> 
> 
> Yikes.
> 
> I'm leaning towards not true, because I think we'd have heard if Danny was coming back. And why would Danny come back and refuse to leave -- he knows what Johnny's capable of, and if he wasn't before the fire he certainly is now. Plus it wouldn't be a murder it would be accidental death -- and no way would Jake cover it up. No way. He stood in front of a loaded gun for Danny. But Joel did say Jake was going to go quite dark and something massive was happening...just, yikes.
> 
> I don't know how reliable the Daily Star is though...I don't think it is that reliable, but I can't recall what they've reported on recently and whether it was true or not.



well i don't really know what to say! I thikn what you've wrote about it maybe not being true but then about the jake getting darker stuff!
To be honest though i don't really think Jake would kill danny, or even hurt him so much so he dies!

And anyway this is the first i've heard about jake maskall comeing back!

----------


## BlackKat

I can see Danny dying accidentally from a fight. If they do it though it would have to be a complete accident -- not Jake losing his temper and doing it, especially not with an intent to do it. I'd think it would also have to be Danny that started the fight -- and to be honest I'd be surprised at Jake even fighting back. Anyone else, yeah fine. But not Danny. Never Danny.

The only way I could see this plot working with everyone fully in character would be J&D getting into a fight, Danny getting hurt, Jake trying to save him and failing. They can't do it as it being a cover up murder (not only because we've just had a year long one of those), they espeically can't do it as an intended murder.

And it creates more bloody loose ends then tie them up. Maybe Danny just gets hurt but survives.   :Searchme:  They would bring up a lot of issues, they'd get the chance to talk honestly, and Jake would still have to deal with the aftermath of what he'd done.

----------


## BlackKat

Not a lot in the mags today about Jake -- they're mainly the Kalfie and Shannis exit. But it does say about Nana's funeral (there's a picture of Alfie and Jake carrying the coffin):

*Although Alfie and Jake both shoulder the burden of grief, Jake is sidelined. While the whole of Walford seems to be asking after Alfie, nobody asks Jake how he's coping.* (All About Soap)

 :Sad:   :Crying:  The whole of Walford sucks.

And in Soaplife that Alfie asks Jake to keep an eye on Kat once he's gone, but obviously that doesn't matter cos Kat leaves as well.

But the best bit is in All About Soap the episode summaries:

*Thursday 29th December
As Sharon and Dennis are about to sneak out of the Square, they're talked into a goodbye drink at The Vic's New Year Party...At the back, Dawn takes pity on Jake, and Little Mo struggles with a flirty Billy and Honey.*

*yay* Jakey and Dawnie...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

I read that wand was gonna come post! No one will be as good as chrissie but i am starting to warm to jakey and dawn!

----------


## BlackKat

Dawnie and her fake boobs rock. And Jake's at his best when he's a slight bad boy with lots of flirting, like it was with Chrissie at the beginning. And like I said...somewhere, I think Dawn can take care of herself so hopefully it wouldn't descend into a Danny or Chrissie style relationship where they're depending on Jake.

It might just be a small thing, but it did say in one of the mags that something good was coming for Jake in the New Year - maybe this is it. I think a nice casual relationship/friendship is what he needs right now.


I think any other relationship he gets into, no matter who it's with or how serious it is, the dynamics will be totally different to him and Chrissie. They're two seperate relationships, and Chrissie isn't coming back. I don't think it's like with Mo and Alfie, where we knew Kat was coming back so there was going to be a direct comparison. Obviously a comparison will be made, but it's not like they'll be a triangle over it or anything like that.

----------


## Layne

> Dawnie and her fake boobs rock. And Jake's at his best when he's a slight bad boy with lots of flirting, like it was with Chrissie at the beginning. And like I said...somewhere, I think Dawn can take care of herself so hopefully it wouldn't descend into a Danny or Chrissie style relationship where they're depending on Jake.
> 
> It might just be a small thing, but it did say in one of the mags that something good was coming for Jake in the New Year - maybe this is it. I think a nice casual relationship/friendship is what he needs right now.
> 
> 
> I think any other relationship he gets into, no matter who it's with or how serious it is, the dynamics will be totally different to him and Chrissie. They're two seperate relationships, and Chrissie isn't coming back. I don't think it's like with Mo and Alfie, where we knew Kat was coming back so there was going to be a direct comparison. Obviously a comparison will be made, but it's not like they'll be a triangle over it or anything like that.



yeh i suppose! And i did like flirty jake!

----------


## BlackKat

See, EE. Was that really so hard? *sigh*


I wish they'd have mentioned Jake and Danny's father. Or even the mother. While I liked the fact that they spent Christmas at Nana's, I didn't like what I felt was glossing over their childhood. She took them to the seaside, they spent Christmas together. Well, great, good for her, but what about the in between bits? What about the times they weren't with Nana? Why no mention of them.

I loved the line about Jake being scared that without Danny, without Chrissie, there'd be just him. Because:




> He's spent his entire life looking after Danny, and now he can't do that anymore, and yes, it's a good thing, but at the same time I think he's a bit lost at the moment, so he's falling back on what he knows. He's looking out for Chrissie because he doesn't know how to do anything else.


I love being right. ;)

I desperately want this to be Jake's character arc. He defines himself in relation to other people - namely Danny and Chrissie. He is Danny's brother, he is Chrissie's boyfriend. And now, without those two, without Alfie, without Nana, he will be forced to define himself on _his_ terms. They've got their paths, and they've been dark ones and he couldn't save them from them. But he's got to figure out what his own path is.

One scene that has always stuck out for me is the two second scene in the episode back in July -- where Jake's looking for Danny in the woods. He looks so lost, just stumbling around.

I don't agree with Alfie that Jake is incapable of love. I think he's incapable of (for want of a better word) normal love. He either loves absolutely or not at all. For Jake what matters is not how he treats people in general, it's how he treats certain ones. He's an all or nothing guy, and when he decides to give it his all, my god, does he give it. He gives it way too much. He stands in front of guns, he plans to leave the country, he buys rings. He'll try and save them over and over again. Alfie and Nana hover somewhere on the peripheal I'd say. He cares about them. But with Danny and Chrissie it goes much further. There's a line where you have to pull back and take care of yourself, where if your walls come slamming down they do for a reason. I think Jake knows where that line is, and he says 'Screw it' and crosses it anyway.

Anyway, to the actual scenes in the episodes: Loved Jake and Alfie's totally childish fight. Loved how it started with a violent outburst from Jake that then got lost. Loved Jake dragging the Christmas tree through the Square, dropping branches everywhere, not giving a damn and looking completely petulant. He's so cute when he's bratish. And I loved the charades game, and how happy he looked.

And if EE could stop with all this giving him space lark I'd be much happier. This better be the last one. I mean it.

Edit: I also loved Jake refusing to dance with the Snowman, and him looking at Nana and Alfie like they were insane.

----------


## doginthepond

I think they need to develop the character more as an individual, because Joel was on this morning last week some time and said that he was staying for at least a year.  good good, we need some totty around albert square.

----------


## Babe14

I loved the Jakey and Alfie scenes, the arguing,fighting, bantering, the forgetting they weren't friends and then remembering, such a shame Shane is leaving as these two characters/actors really do work well together. I loved the three of them together when they were palying charades and akey cuddling up to Nana on the sofa.  It was even lovlier to see Jakey for more than a flash in scenes.  We had another taster of the past tonight which was good and am hoping we are going to have a lot more.

One thing that is becoming monotioness is the fact that Jakey keeps reappearing and then disappearing again.  So here's hoping that this week Jakey will be back for good and not doing a runner again!! (Maybe Dawn can persaude him to stick around)

Looking forward to all the good stuff to come and to seeing Jakey being involved a lot more.

----------


## kerry4nigel

Does anyone know when Jake is coming back, is it tonight? or is he not back until the funeral on Thursday?

----------


## doginthepond

He's going to be so angry with Alfie for not telling him Nana was ill,  what do you all think?

----------


## BlackKat

The press office spoilers mention him on Tuesday's episode. He could be in it tonight but I think tonight is when Kat helps Alfie comes to terms with Nana's death. I don't think Alfie will have told anyone yet.

I think Jake will be more hurt than angry - he might react angrily, but it will be because he's hurt. The PO spoilers say:

*Jake canât believe it when he realises that Alfie has kept Nanaâs secret for so long.*





> One thing that is becoming monotioness is the fact that Jakey keeps reappearing and then disappearing again. So here's hoping that this week Jakey will be back for good and not doing a runner again!! (Maybe Dawn can persaude him to stick around)


I agree. I think this one will be the last time -- it's alright up to now (well, it's not cos it's annoying) because he can leave but there's Alfie and Nana to bring him back. Now Nana's dead, and Alfie will be gone soon, if he disappears again there's no real reason for him to reappear. Something has to convince him to stick around. I think it might actually be Alfie leaving -- up until now Jake might have felt it's okay to leave and have time alone because he's got Alfie and Nana as a safe base to come back to. But once that's gone, he's got to start putting down roots and building up new attachments, otherwise he'll just be drifting the rest of his life. He might decide that it's best for him to stop running.

----------


## sheilamarie

i tottaly agree but i love jake hes so sweet i miss him and chrissie together

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, and apparently Deano sets his sights on Dawn. Poo-ey. Ah, well, doesn't say if she reciprocates and I don't think she will -- he's only 18 I think.  :Searchme:  But that's why he decides to try and save Wellard -- to impress her.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  



So, I guess Danny is coming back. I still say that I don't think it's Jake that kills him though -- and if it is, it will be an accident. And as for the last sentence - I don't think Jake will cope. If he is responsible he'll go looking for the nearest flyover to jump off, and even if he isn't he'll completely fall apart. Either that or Johnny's responsible, and Jake will go completely mad, not give a damn for his own safety and go after Johnny.

If there wasn't this rumour of Jake being the one to kill him I'd actually be pleased with this. Although the fact that after they barely escaped with their lives the first time Danny comes back and is willing to put both Jake and his own life in danger _again_ makes him even more of an idiot than I thought he was. Oh, and "his reappearance will play a big part in tying up a huge story."...What? Surely his death would _begin_ a story not tie one up. And what could happen that would mean he has to come back in order to tie things up?? Maybe Jake going after Johnny because of Danny's death is what turns the tide and eventually leads to Johnny's exit. That still doesn't make sense though -- Jake rocks yes, but he is nowhere near capable enough of running Johnny out of town. Going bonkers and killing him perhaps, but again -- they've got a body on their hands, it doesn't tie up the story. *is confused* *is also trying to find a way to make this work around the Daddy theory.  :Stick Out Tongue:  No, I won't give up on that.*


Oh, yeah, and apparently Deano also takes over Alfie's old stall. All of which begs the question: What in hell is Jake living on?? He doesn't have a job, and he doesn't have any money (otherwise he'd have used it to try and get Chrissie out). I thought he'd be taking over the stall. I mean, yeah, it's not his dream job, and the last time he looked after it for Alfie I'm surprised he sold anything the way he was glaring at anyone who walked past. But it's money. Which he needs. To buy food and pay rent. I suppose they could say he's got a job on a building site again  - and actually _show_ us it this time. Still cranky about not getting to see Jake in his hard hat last time.

----------


## Layne

What so its true about Jake killing danny or just that danny is back?

I'd prefer Jake to be with dawn than Deano (look you are converting me now!  :Stick Out Tongue: )

What will jake be living on i wonder?

----------


## BlackKat

It's true that Danny's coming back for a bit. It says there's rumours that he'll leave again in a coffin. Says nothing about who kills him, or if it's accidental or not.

Dawn really should be with Jake. I don't actually think Deano will get very far with her -- the actor says that he fancies himself as a ladies man, but he doesn't have much luck.

I think Dawn has a scene with Jake on the day of the funeral as well.


Maybe Jake *shock* has to sell some of his t-shirts for food.   :Lol:  I think EE will ignore it -- I mean, he has no money yet manages to buy an engagement ring, mince pies _and_ a dancing snowman. Plus the fact that he had to be living somewhere all the times he's disappeared this month.

----------


## Layne

> It's true that Danny's coming back for a bit. It says there's rumours that he'll leave again in a coffin. Says nothing about who kills him, or if it's accidental or not.
> 
> Dawn really should be with Jake. I don't actually think Deano will get very far with her -- the actor says that he fancies himself as a ladies man, but he doesn't have much luck.
> 
> I think Dawn has a scene with Jake on the day of the funeral as well.
> 
> 
> Maybe Jake *shock* has to sell some of his t-shirts for food.   I think EE will ignore it -- I mean, he has no money yet manages to buy an engagement ring, mince pies _and_ a dancing snowman. Plus the fact that he had to be living somewhere all the times he's disappeared this month.



yeh ee like to overlook things like that!!!

the whole dawn and jake thing is really appealing to me now! Tis your fault! lol!
But i think they owuld be good togther even if it is just a very good friendly relationship with lots of jakey flirting!!!

i hope it isn't true that jake kills danny, well i mean jake wouldn't do it on purpose, that would be really out of character!
And well if its true about the other death *can't mention as its a spoiler!* then that would mean like 2 or more deaths like withing the same month (or whatever) and that is just silly.

----------


## Babe14

I think it may be Johnny who kills Danny (if rumour about him being killed is true) and then Jakey would get rid of Johnny who is leaving anyway. We have seen that Jakey isn't afraid to stand up to Johnny and front him out and if Johnny was responsible for Danny dying then I think Jakey wouldn't think twice about shooting him. (Remember Dennis and Dalton). The only thing that would stop him from doing so wuld be Ruby. I can't see this being true as it has been said that Jakey will find happiness next year and if he killed his brother, or if Danny was killed then Jakey wouldn't be happy for a very long time. Given his emotinal state at the mo it would push Jakey over the edge. There again Joel did say Jakey goes very dark next year, so maybe this is why??

I think a love triangle between Deano/Jakey and Dawn would be great. If/when Jakey and Dawn get together I can't see it being anything more than a "casual" realtionship where both Dawn and Jakey saw each other as and when it suited them

I personally feel that Jake is working a lot better without Chrissie. In the end I think things went a bit pear shaped there and the character started to come across as weak.

I really wish Shane was staying as Alfie and Jakey are just so wonderful together.

And finally I absolutely adore the character Jakey right now he is just going from strength to strength and next year the character will become even stronger.

I would like him to take over form Johnny and run Scarlets with a bit of dodgy dealing here and there maybe with a bit of a heartless attitude thrown in as well, but still having that beautiful softness from time to time.

It would be interesting and good to see Jakey/Phil and possibly Grant as well all being involved together in Johnny's exit.

----------


## Babe14

Just thought maybe the tying up of loose ends is the Johnny/Jake/Danny scenario plus the storyline of Phil's revenge on Johnny which is currently running. Danny comes back, and Johnny being in the state he is at the mo,  prob an even worse one by then, thanks to Phil, kills Danny in a fit of rage.   Maybe there will be a final confrontation with the three of them Jake/Danny and Johnny and poor Jakey witnesses another murder this time that of his brother, attacks Johnny, grabs the gun from him and shoots him, or there is a struggle and the gun goes off followed by the duff..duff and we're left in suspenders until Monday! All of this of course will be witnessed by Phil..

Another possibility which could tie in with Jakey killing Danny, Danny goes to shoot Johnny and Jake tries to grab the gun from him, there's a struggle the gun goes off, then the duff..duff..

----------


## BlackKat

I think Danny being killed would be a good storyline for Jake -- as long as it wasn't him that did it. That would be too much.

I actually think they should have killed Danny back in July. They could still have had Jake have a break for the summer - I don't think he'd stick around in Walford after that. We could have had Alfie worrying that Jake was out there somewhere probably going out of his mind, which would have been a break for the Molfie nonsense. Danny could have died in the fire, which means that when Jake got back they could still have had Jake and Johnny in the Square at the same time without Jake going for Johnny ever two seconds. And we'd have gotten a storyline that was actually about Jake.

I don't think Jake would cope at all well with Danny's death, especially if he doesn't have anyone round to support him. Not only would there be the usual grief, sorrow, because of how close they are it would be intensified, and with Jake there'd be other feelings of guilt, failure, feeling he should have protected Danny, that it's his fault Danny died.

I see Jake and Dawn as having a close friendship, but a casual relationship if that makes sense.

----------


## Babe14

I agree about Danny dying in the fire that would of been a great exit for him and for Jake to have had a storyline. I think if Danny was killed, especially if it was Jake's fault that would finish Jake. I'm hoping that Danny isn't going to die but for both him and Jake to be involved in Johnny's exit. Maybe the leaving in a coffin bit is Danny faking his death (could be the theme next year LOL) of course Jake would  know and we could see the two of them saying bye to one another and going their seperate ways. Plus I can see a few commical moments being involved here.

Yes I know what you mean re Jake/Dawn - friendship with the sex!!

----------


## BlackKat

Friends with benefits -- so freaking hot!   :Lol:  

I can just imagine Jake's face when Danny comes back. I think he'll be worried cos of Johnny, but at the same time he'll just be so happy to see his brother again. Despite the crap, they were very close and got along well.

I agree Danny dying would just kill Jake completely. I don't even know how he'd cope -- whether he'd just shut down, or if he'd fall apart, a mixture of the two. I don't actually see him as the suicidal type, but I can definitely see him putting himself in dangerous situations not really caring if he gets hurt. Poor Jakey,  :Sad:

----------


## doginthepond

I think Jake could be a geniine Mr Nice Guy.  Maybe he could be just on the right side of that line.  A bit like The Bill's DCI Meadows - who sails close to the wind but just stops short of bad.

I mieeed a lot of the jale/dennis/dalton stuff so I can't really comment on it.

I love Jake.

----------


## Babe14

> I think Jake could be a geniine Mr Nice Guy. Maybe he could be just on the right side of that line. A bit like The Bill's DCI Meadows - who sails close to the wind but just stops short of bad.
> 
> I mieeed a lot of the jale/dennis/dalton stuff so I can't really comment on it.
> 
> I love Jake.


Without a doubt Jakey is a nice guy but he does have this dark side to him (yet to be seen) and he has a brutal streak in him some of which we have seen recently and right now Jake is hurting bad. When Alfie leaves I think he will hurt more and as a result I think that he will tend to think, to hell with it I'm sick of the mr nice guy stuff it doesn't get you anywhere or anything except hurt, so therefore he may well adopt a couldn't give a damn attitude and become harder/colder and just looking out for himself without caring for anyone else... for a while at least...

----------


## BlackKat

Also noticed recently he has quite a violent streak. Not overly violent, but there were a couple of times that he grabbed Chrissie quite roughly, and he went for Alfie suddenly as well. He has got a temper, even if we don't see it very often. I don't think that it's surprising though, what with his dad and everything.

----------


## BlackKat

Dawn and Jake scene! Hee, she so wanted him. And he so knew it. It was a nice conversation too, even if she did have an ulterior motive. ;)

----------


## the_watts_rule

It was so obvious that Dawn was chatting Jake up.

----------


## Layne

> Dawn and Jake scene! Hee, she so wanted him. And he so knew it. It was a nice conversation too, even if she did have an ulterior motive. ;)


yeh!!!!!I am liking this relationship thing, well i like the idea of it anyway!

----------


## Babe14

Aww bless I just wanted to jump through the TV and cuddle him! LOL @ Dawn.

I think here it's going to be a Jakissie in reverse. Dawn will be the one doing all the flirting, chatting up and chasing, and Darling Jakey will be the one who will be giving her a hard time, but he'll prob at some time think oh what the hell and sleep with her and then again when it suits him. Dawn will be a bit miffed at first but then I can see her doing it Jakey's way. When Jakey gets dark I think that Dawn will want him even more and be determind to get him!

There Jakey goes again tonight putting his own feelings aside..still it was for Alfie, family, and as we can see family loyalty means a lot to Jakey. Love the Jakey and Alfie hugs..Loved those end scenes with Jake sitting with Nanna and Alfie in the house with the photos etc..

I loved Jakey's hair this week it's got those beautiful tuffty bits, lovely waves with a bit of curl, love his hair like this.

I think I just love Jakey :Love:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think here it's going to be a Jakissie in reverse. Dawn will be the one doing all the flirting, chatting up and chasing, and Darling Jakey will be the one who will be giving her a hard time, but he'll prob at some time think oh what the hell and sleep with her and then again when it suits him. Dawn will be a bit miffed at first but then I can see her doing it Jakey's way. When Jakey gets dark I think that Dawn will want him even more and be determind to get him!


I don't think Dawn's going to give up easily -- just like Jake didn't with Chrissie. I agree that Jake will give her a bit of a hard time -- although he was going to go for a drink with her before he changed his mind. I think he'll enjoying the attention a bit as well.

Loved the way Dawn jumped straight in there -- something she's got in common with Jake, she sees something she wants and she goes and gets it.

----------


## Babe14

> Also noticed recently he has quite a violent streak. Not overly violent, but there were a couple of times that he grabbed Chrissie quite roughly, and he went for Alfie suddenly as well. He has got a temper, even if we don't see it very often. I don't think that it's surprising though, what with his dad and everything.


Love those scenes when Jakey gets angry.  Also noticed that when he's hurting or upset Jakey gets angry.  Aww and he is hurting real bad right now.Chrissie, Nanna, Alfie, no one asking how he is, therefore thinking that they don't give a toss about him.. :Crying:  

Except Dawn of course :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

That's what I liked about the Jake/Dawn convo -- yes, it was her flirting with him, but at the same time it was a real conversation. At first I thought that Jake was a bit too open for someone he's only met a few times if that, but I think Jake's actually starting to be more open about things. I thought he was going to get closed off again -- especially when he said about Chrissie "I let her in and...". He looked quite comfortable with Dawn as well.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think Dawn's going to give up easily -- just like Jake didn't with Chrissie. I agree that Jake will give her a bit of a hard time -- although he was going to go for a drink with her before he changed his mind. I think he'll enjoying the attention a bit as well.
> 
> Loved the way Dawn jumped straight in there -- something she's got in common with Jake, she sees something she wants and she goes and gets it.


I think that Jake sees and will see Dawn as a distraction for all his heartache as well as someone he can talk too and someone who is fun to be with. 

When Jake met Chrissie she was hurting. This won't be another Jakissie or "JakDaw" but I think an on going romance of convenience for both. I think they may form a very good friendship bond eventually and be there when one or the other needs someone to talk to etc

I think now that Nanna has died this will be the point when Jakey decides it's time to stop running..

Have to admit when Jake told Dawn in the Vic that he has to be going, there's somewhere he needs to be, I thought NO PLEASE NOT AGAIN!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Have to admit when Jake told Dawn in the Vic that he has to be going, there's somewhere he needs to be, I thought NO PLEASE NOT AGAIN!!


Oh, good I wasn't the only one. I was practically screaming "Oh for god's sake...chain him down Dawn, chain him to floor!"

But then he went to Nana's grave so that was okay.


Edit: Heh, JakDaw,   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> That's what I liked about the Jake/Dawn convo -- yes, it was her flirting with him, but at the same time it was a real conversation. At first I thought that Jake was a bit too open for someone he's only met a few times if that, but I think Jake's actually starting to be more open about things. I thought he was going to get closed off again -- especially when he said about Chrissie "I let her in and...". He looked quite comfortable with Dawn as well.


Also I think Jakey was grateful that someone actually was bothered about how he was feeling.  Loved the way Dawn went up to him at the bar and passed on her condolensences to him and then said "Did I say something wrong" because of Jakey's reaction and Jake's reply "No just the opposite" and then he turned and started talking to her..

----------


## Babe14

> Oh, good I wasn't the only one. I was practically screaming "Oh for god's sake...chain him down Dawn, chain him to floor!"
> 
> But then he went to Nana's grave so that was okay.
> 
> 
> Edit: Heh, JakDaw,


 :Rotfl:  That was so sweet and Jake looked very lovely with all that misty coolness surrounding him..

----------


## BlackKat

> Also I think Jakey was grateful that someone actually was bothered about how he was feeling.  Loved the way Dawn went up to him at the bar and passed on her condolensences to him and then said "Did I say something wrong" because of Jakey's reaction and Jake's reply "No just the opposite" and then he turned and started talking to her..


And her huge smile when he said that. She's got the best smile...next to Jakey's of course,   :Lol:  

Liked her "oh, terrific," when Jake left as well.

----------


## Layne

> Oh, good I wasn't the only one. I was practically screaming "Oh for god's sake...chain him down Dawn, chain him to floor!"
> 
> But then he went to Nana's grave so that was okay.
> 
> 
> Edit: Heh, JakDaw,


He looked sooooo cute bless him, when he was at nana's grave!
JakDaw  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

He looked really cute when he was out walking in the Square as well.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

[QUOTE=BlackKat]And her huge smile when he said that. She's got the best smile...next to Jakey's of course,  :Lol:  




> Liked her "oh, terrific," when Jake left as well.


And me!

I think that Dawn is pretty. Jakey has just got the cutest and cheekest smile, especially when he smiled the way he did when Alfie said "Nanna has changed her mind" I love it when he laughs as well, he is just so lush.

----------


## Babe14

Did you notice that Johnny and Jakey don't seem to notice one another anymore?

----------


## Layne

> Did you notice that Johnny and Jakey don't seem to notice one another anymore?



yeh there was a bit last night, and jake looked over to someone and i actually thought it was johnny, because i think there was like a johnny scene before, but jake was only looking at alfie!

----------


## BlackKat

> Did you notice that Johnny and Jakey don't seem to notice one another anymore?


I thought that too...seems weird, especially after it was Johnny handing the tape over that brought Chrissie down. Maybe Jake thinks it's best to let things lie and doesn't want to risk being caught up in Johnny's world again, the way Johnny tried to bring him into the feud with the Mitchells and repeat the Andy scenario ("No, I won't do it. Not again." Loved that scene)


I think we'll be able to tell exactly when Danny is going to show up -- just when Jake is getting his life back on track, totally free from Johnny, moving on from Chrissie, steady job, maybe a relationship with someone (ie, Dawn)...and then *bang* Danny shows up and ruins everything again.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

> yeh there was a bit last night, and jake looked over to someone and i actually thought it was johnny, because i think there was like a johnny scene before, but jake was only looking at alfie!


I expect it's because Johnny's to busy elsewhere..I would really like Jakey to be involved in his exit..

----------


## Babe14

> I think we'll be able to tell exactly when Danny is going to show up -- just when Jake is getting his life back on track, totally free from Johnny, moving on from Chrissie, steady job, maybe a relationship with someone (ie, Dawn)...and then *bang* Danny shows up and ruins everything again.


Sounds about right. Maybe though Danny comes back a changed man after going off travelling trying to find himself and this time he'll be the one to doing the caring..there again perhaps not!

----------


## BlackKat

> Sounds about right. Maybe though Danny comes back a changed man after going off travelling trying to find himself and this time he'll be the one to doing the caring..there again perhaps not!


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  I've got a feeling I'm going to get very annoyed with Danny again -- especially when he apparently doesn't leave when Jake asks him to -- not just asks, pleads. I mean either something's happened with Jake to make Danny determined to stay around, or Danny's left what remains of his brain somewhere in Europe.

----------


## Babe14

:Rotfl:  I think this will be the case for me too and end up thinking Danny just B/off and let Jakey have a life!

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe Dawn will be around to distract Jake -- and yet again, Danny probably won't like that either. I mean, I did like Chrissie and Danny's little tug of war over Jake that week, but still...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Why does Danny even come back? I thought he went travelling to get his head together...so even if he's done that, why come back to the place where he lost it and nearly died?? He was never really attached to Walford anyone -- remember how he kept bugging Jake about wanting to leave but Jake wanted to stop moving around and settle down somewhere.


Edit: Okay, Jake's occupation is according to the BBC website: Stall holder. Er...since when? Yes, it sometimes looks after Alfie's stall, but practically everybody does that for somebody sooner or later. It could be that he takes after Alfie's stall, but I'm sure the magazine said that Deono gets that.   :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

Anyone else think they're going to have Jake involved with the Millers, possibly through Dawn. He's going to need someone to interact with -- yeah, he can interact with lots of people, but pretty much everyone has a certain group that most of their interaction is with, even if they aren't part of that family. It might just be to do with the money storyline, but it struck me as an idea when Darren and Demi were talking to Jake in the cafe.

And talking of the money...do we have our possible first source of conflict -- if Jake finds out that the reason Chrissie didn't get bail is because Dawn's little brother nicked the money...hmm,   :Ponder:  Seems weird to bring it up otherwise -- they could tie up the storyline of the Millers having the money without involving Jake further if they wanted to, but now they've made a point of Jake mentioning it, and the twins knowing that it's his.

----------


## Layne

> Anyone else think they're going to have Jake involved with the Millers, possibly through Dawn. He's going to need someone to interact with -- yeah, he can interact with lots of people, but pretty much everyone has a certain group that most of their interaction is with, even if they aren't part of that family. It might just be to do with the money storyline, but it struck me as an idea when Darren and Demi were talking to Jake in the cafe.
> 
> And talking of the money...do we have our possible first source of conflict -- if Jake finds out that the reason Chrissie didn't get bail is because Dawn's little brother nicked the money...hmm,   Seems weird to bring it up otherwise -- they could tie up the storyline of the Millers having the money without involving Jake further if they wanted to, but now they've made a point of Jake mentioning it, and the twins knowing that it's his.


You've confused me!
Darren and emi know its jakes money right? Or well they have guessed but jake doesn't know that the twins have got his money?

----------


## BlackKat

No, Jake doesn't know they have it. I'm wondering if he's going to find out though.

The twins know it's his -- the penny dropped tonight when he told Dawn that he'd lost some money. Don't know why it took them this long, "Hmm...some money in a rubbish bag outside the Moon's house...I wonder who it could belong to."   :Lol:

----------


## Layne

> No, Jake doesn't know they have it. I'm wondering if he's going to find out though.
> 
> The twins know it's his -- the penny dropped tonight when he told Dawn that he'd lost some money. Don't know why it took them this long, "Hmm...some money in a rubbish bag outside the Moon's house...I wonder who it could belong to."


Yeh lol, I think dawn might figure it out too, or do the twins tell her?

----------


## BlackKat

I think she finds the money next week...and then she apparently offers to buy Jake a drink. (Don't know when that is.)  :Angel:  Is it wrong it'd totally amuse me if Jake was being chatted up using Chrissie's bail money.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

I think that Jake is about to suss out where his money went or someone by the name of Dawn will find it and figure out that it's the money Jakey lost.  Maybe she's going to use it to her advantage to lure Jakey into bed!! After which Jake finds out that Dawn has his money or knows of it's whereabouts. Oh dear Jakey is going to be a bit p'd off with Dawny.  No worries though Dawn will charm his boxies off of him again without a doubt!! Jakey won't be no push over though!! LOL

I can see Jakey taking over Alfie's stall for a while..I'd like him to run Scarlets after Johnny goes, he'd be good as a slightly dodgy nightclub owner. My fav is still builder Jakey....*Swoon* *Lush*
Mind you Jakey may well end up running the bookies with Pat. Um..there again a lot of Wicks are coming into the soap so I think it will more than likely become a Wicks empire. 

Decided Slightly Dodgy nightclub owner or Builder Jakey!

I'm wondering if Danny comes back because Jake is in trouble and he thinks that he needs him and possibly this is why he won't leave when Jake tells him to...

Wonder how Danny will react to Nanna's death???

----------


## BlackKat

There was this webcam script with Dawn a few weeks ago:

*Filming today: Episode 949 Tx: 09/02/06
DAWN: That's the last time I take your advice!
HONEY: What happened?
DAWN: He told me off, made me feel like a silly little girl.
HONEY: Oh, I'm sure he didn't mean it - maybe he's playing hard to get...*

Talking about Jake and the money maybe...  :Searchme:  

I'd like too see Jake running Scarlets -- don't know where he'd get the money to buy it (I think the money ends up getting set on fire for some reason.) though. And Dawn could work on the bar,   :Thumbsup:  




> I'm wondering if Danny comes back because Jake is in trouble and he thinks that he needs him and possibly this is why he won't leave when Jake tells him to...


I was thinking that. It says Danny returns to tie up a storyline -- so there's already a storyline that's going on. And Joel said on This Morning, "He's gonna go quite dark for a bit and then er...it all...there's something massive happening." Which I took to mean, Jake goes quite dark and _then_ the something massive happens.   :Searchme:  Can't think what trouble Jake would be in though.

----------


## BlackKat

Hee, the scarf is back.   :Wub:  Loved Alfie's goodbye to Jake -- pinching his cheeks and telling him to stay out of trouble. They really work well together, shame Alfie's left now.

Also curious as to why Alfie didn't tell Jake about the money -- worried that Jake would go back to Chrissie with it, and he knows thats not the best thing for him?   :Searchme:  Or just not wanting Jake to go over there and start a fight? Seeing as Alfie's gone so we won't know, I'm going to pretend it's the first, cos that's kinda nice of Alfie.   :Lol:  

And Dawn wanting to invite Jakey over for Boxing Day   :Wub:  -- don't know if she will now, what with her dad turning up, but it was a nice thought. And Jake saying she almost tried to lick his face off at Nana's funeral.   :Lol:  

Bit disappointed we didn't get to see Jake with his turkey burger, or even see him at all after Alfie had left. Ah well, don't want to complain cos it was a good episode.

And the scarf is back which is all good.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Yeh lol, I think dawn might figure it out too, or do the twins tell her?


I thought Dawn had already figured it out.

----------


## sheilamarie

> I thought Dawn had already figured it out.


i dont think so but i think she works it out in the next few days and takes the money to spend on her self or give it to jake or somthing like that

----------


## Babe14

Jakey is going in the right direction with lots of character interaction building!

Dawn/Millers
Stacey/Slaters
Jim and Patrick/Brannings and Trueman.

I think that in a way Jakey will be taking the place of a certain someone in respectof friendships. I.E Stacey, Dot etc.

I loved the betting on how long Stacey would last and crafty Jakey grasses Jim and Patrick up only to have a sneaky bet himself!! But aww bless he split his winnings with Stacey.

I'm wondering as Jakey is now Stall holder and Deano is supposed to be running the stall too if they will run it together.  Another friendship, perhaps a susbstitute brother type, and yet more interaction with the Wicks.

P.S. I claim the 1000th Jakey post!

----------


## Babe14

> Hee, the scarf is back.  Loved Alfie's goodbye to Jake -- pinching his cheeks and telling him to stay out of trouble. They really work well together, shame Alfie's left now.
> 
> Also curious as to why Alfie didn't tell Jake about the money -- worried that Jake would go back to Chrissie with it, and he knows thats not the best thing for him?  Or just not wanting Jake to go over there and start a fight? Seeing as Alfie's gone so we won't know, I'm going to pretend it's the first, cos that's kinda nice of Alfie.  
> 
> And Dawn wanting to invite Jakey over for Boxing Day  -- don't know if she will now, what with her dad turning up, but it was a nice thought. And Jake saying she almost tried to lick his face off at Nana's funeral.  
> 
> Bit disappointed we didn't get to see Jake with his turkey burger, or even see him at all after Alfie had left. Ah well, don't want to complain cos it was a good episode.
> 
> And the scarf is back which is all good.


I think it maybe a different one, although very nice and goes very well with the gangster coat. I thought the original was a bluey grey colour and very long and woolly. Whereas this one was more felty looking, loved it though and Jake looked all snuggy in it :Wub:  

I was disappointed that we didn't get to see Jake more on xmas day especially at the end when they were all playing in the snow, I felt sure we would see Dawn chuck a snowball at him...ah well it was really all about Alfie/Kat Sharon and :Crying:   :Crying:  D :Crying:   :Crying:  I was starting to well up when Alfie was stood there in the snow waiting for Kat. I loved the Cinderella bit where Kat had no make up on and was walking bare footed across the snow to her prince charming.

Aww Jakey and Alfie hugs..come back Shane! Alfie and Jakey are great together!!

----------


## Layne

I am loving the jake and stacey stuff  :Wub:  they are good as friends !

----------


## the_watts_rule

> I am loving the jake and stacey stuff  they are good as friends !


Yeah i think they make a good set of friends.

----------


## Tannie

sorry i know this is old but it was sad when Chrissie dumped Jake i was in tears aww it was so sweeeettttt.   :Crying:  

 :Heart:   Loving Jake moon 4eva    :Heart:

----------


## Bree

> sorry i know this is old but it was sad when Chrissie dumped Jake i was in tears aww it was so sweeeettttt.   
> 
>   Loving Jake moon 4eva


yeah me and my friend emma where having a sleepova and we where close to tears i think the whole eppie was sad i really felt for chrissie and jake  :Sad:  

 :Heart:  foreva loving jake.moon  :Heart:

----------


## Babe14

Now I'm confused about Jakey's financial situation. First he has no job and can afford a new wardrobe, then he was in the caf counting his lose change, then he buys Chrissie a ring (69.00) and then mince pies and a dancing snowman.  Now Jakey is running Alfie's stall and therefore has a job but he only had 3.00 to buy himself one pint!!!


I think that the supposed return of Danny, to tie up lose ends on a storyline, will be to do with Johnny. When you think about it Jake and Danny were responsible for bringing Johnny into the Square.  Andy was giving them a hard time and Jake phoned Johnny to sort him out and on their arrival in the Square Jake phoned him again to help make the dodgy cash and drugs disappear. So I think that Jake and Danny will get rid of Johnny from the square as they feel responsible for him being there, completely losing the plot, turning into a psycho and going about destroying everyones lives in the square or murdering them.  First though I think that Jake will be set up,(during his dark spell) cue Danny who will set about clearing his brothers name, after which both the Moon brothers will come up with a plan to get rid of Johnny once and for all. (at the mo that is my theory)

I also think that Jakey will suss that Johnny murdered Dennis.  Maybe Phil and Jake join forces...

----------


## Babe14

Aww did you see the hand down the back/side of the head at the end of Friday's epi when Jakey saw D had been killed..

----------


## BlackKat

I think it might depend how much he makes on the stall each day?   :Searchme:  But then when Alfie was running it it was enough to support him, Nana, as well as Jake when he was there. But, yeah, Jake's finances make no sense. I assume he's still paying rent to Johnny as well?   :Searchme:  

I didn't actually see Jake in that last scene -- where was he? I'll have to watch again.

Has Jake actually paid for drinks since September -- first he was with Chrissie who ran the place, and now Dawn's his 'angel.'   :Lol:  Liked seeing him with the guys -- Billy and Garry. Thought him and Billy were a bit too chummy after everything that happened with Sam and the Mitchells, but ah well.

----------


## Babe14

> I think it might depend how much he makes on the stall each day?  But then when Alfie was running it it was enough to support him, Nana, as well as Jake when he was there. But, yeah, Jake's finances make no sense. I assume he's still paying rent to Johnny as well?


Just what I was thinking, plus for all those long baths he keeps having!

I was also wandering if when Johnny "git" Allen goes if Phil will take over and become Jakey's landlord?  If so would he put Jakey's rent up?




> I didn't actually see Jake in that last scene -- where was he? I'll have to watch again.


I spotted Jakey by the his trait mark of the hand down the head, you know the one he used to do when he got stressed with Danny.  I had to watchit again to make sure, then again and again LOL I'm sure it's Jakey.




> Liked seeing him with the guys -- Billy and Garry. Thought him and Billy were a bit too chummy after everything that happened with Sam and the Mitchells, but ah well.


You know Jakey moves on and puts things behind him, plus Billy's in love.

 :Rotfl:   Jakey " She goes to the opticians tomorrow Billy"

Loved the suited Jakey and was only thinking the other day we haven't seen him all suited and booted lately.

By the way have you noticed that the trainers have disappeared and been replaced by shoes :Crying:  

Loved it when either Billy or Gary told Jakey that Dawn fancied him something rotten. 

I love the all guy interaction, Billy/Gary/Jakey and hopefully Minty to when he returns.

----------


## BlackKat

> I also think that Jakey will suss that Johnny murdered Dennis.  Maybe Phil and Jake join forces...


I don't actually know if I want that -- seeing how Phil got Dennis to do his dirty work with no thought as to how it would come back on Dennis. And the lows he's gone to using Ruby, all to get back at Johnny for a feud Peggy started. He wouldn't hesitate to screw someone else over just to get his goal.


I watched the episode back btw and saw Jakey. You can see him for a second outside the pub watching the fireworks as well.

I agree, we need the scruffy trainers back. The ones that look like Danny tried to eat them.   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## angelle

i think jake will turn on johnny he'll get sick of doing his dirty work soon he's prob skint as i don't think that he's doing many jobs for johnny at the mo

----------


## BlackKat

> i think jake will turn on johnny he'll get sick of doing his dirty work soon he's prob skint as i don't think that he's doing many jobs for johnny at the mo


  :Confused:  He's not doing any jobs for Johnny right now. He hasn't officially worked for him since June, and the only job he's done for him since getting back was the thing with the Mitchells in exchange for the CCTV tape. (Which didn't exactly turn out as planned.)

I do think though that Jake will involved in Johnny's exit this year.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

SPOILERISH

Going by what I have read the people so far that have been mentioned in Johnny's exit are Phil, Sharon and Jake.  I think that this is going to be another who dunnit and at first I wanted it to be Sharon but then I thought that it would be nice if it was Jake for all the grief that Johnny has caused him in the past and I have a feeling that there is going to be another Jake and Johnny clash where Johnny is going to be really evil to Jakey.  I won't go to much into my theory now as this is really a spoiler but I think that this will go towards Danny's return and the rumour about Jakey murdering his brother.

----------


## Babe14

I would quite like Phil and Jake to become mates as I think that Jake is strong enough to tell Phil where to get off and to do his own dirty work if Phil was to try that number on him.

P.S. Besides I have another "Vision Theory" in my head and more brewing  :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> I would quite like Phil and Jake to become mates as I think that Jake is strong enough to tell Phil where to get off and to do his own dirty work if Phil was to try that number on him.
> 
> P.S. Besides I have another "Vision Theory" in my head and more brewing


Yeah, that would be good.

----------


## Kim

> SPOILERISH
> 
> Going by what I have read the people so far that have been mentioned in Johnny's exit are Phil, Sharon and Jake.  I think that this is going to be another who dunnit and at first I wanted it to be Sharon but then I thought that it would be nice if it was Jake for all the grief that Johnny has caused him in the past and I have a feeling that there is going to be another Jake and Johnny clash where Johnny is going to be really evil to Jakey.  I won't go to much into my theory now as this is really a spoiler but I think that this will go towards Danny's return and the rumour about Jakey murdering his brother.


I agree, but think that Johnny won't be that involved in Jake killing Danny.

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree, but think that Johnny won't be that involved in Jake killing Danny.


I think he is. From the newspaper article on it, Johnny tells Jake to get Danny out of Walford which is what they fight about. (actually, I've heard another rumour that Johnny tells Jake to kill Danny but it wasn't sourced. And I think Jake's response to that would be "Go to hell.")


The other way (other than a complete accident during a fight) I could see Jake killing Danny, was if he knew that Johnny was definitely going to do it. Kinda of a "If anyone's going to do it, it'll be me," thing. I'd think they'd have to be careful how they handled that though if they do it that way, cos it'd be a difficult thing to get right.

----------


## BlackKat

> P.S. Besides I have another "Vision Theory" in my head and more brewing


Oo, do tell.   :Ponder:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> I agree, but think that Johnny won't be that involved in Jake killing Danny.


Well to be honest I can't see Jake killing Danny no matter what he has done.  Disowning him yes but not killing his own brother.  The only way I can see this happening is for Johnny to set Jake up, or if not Johnny, someone else making Jake think that he is going after someone else only for it to turn out be Danny.

I don't think that Jake could ever handle the fact that he killed his own brother, unless of course there is a shock to come...

----------


## Babe14

> I think he is. From the newspaper article on it, Johnny tells Jake to get Danny out of Walford which is what they fight about. (actually, I've heard another rumour that Johnny tells Jake to kill Danny but it wasn't sourced. And I think Jake's response to that would be "Go to hell.")
> 
> 
> The other way (other than a complete accident during a fight) I could see Jake killing Danny, was if he knew that Johnny was definitely going to do it. Kinda of a "If anyone's going to do it, it'll be me," thing. I'd think they'd have to be careful how they handled that though if they do it that way, cos it'd be a difficult thing to get right.


They could do a fake death.  Where Jake and Danny set Johhny up and make him think that Danny is dead hence "the only way Danny is leaving is in a coffin" This again would have to be done right and it could have a few commical moments on the way.

----------


## Babe14

> Oo, do tell.


Later as it might be a bit too spolierish. :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> I think he is. From the newspaper article on it, Johnny tells Jake to get Danny out of Walford which is what they fight about. (actually, I've heard another rumour that Johnny tells Jake to kill Danny but it wasn't sourced. And I think Jake's response to that would be "Go to hell.")
> 
> 
> The other way (other than a complete accident during a fight) I could see Jake killing Danny, was if he knew that Johnny was definitely going to do it. Kinda of a "If anyone's going to do it, it'll be me," thing. I'd think they'd have to be careful how they handled that though if they do it that way, cos it'd be a difficult thing to get right.


Jake could kill Danny and convince Johnny that Danny is dead.  But Johnny being Johnny will want proof and to see the body, maybe, so Jake could take Johnny to the place where he is supposed to of killed Danny, only when they arrive there will be no body, Johnny starts to disbelieve Jake and just as things start to get heated there is a gun shot fired from out of the darkness...

Or to tie in with the coffin Jake could take Johnny to where Danny's coffin is and as Johnny looks inside bang...and Johnny ends up being bundled into the coffin..

oops Sorry gone off on one!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> Later as it might be a bit too spolierish.



Hee, this threads full of spoilers. Even pretend spoilers.  :Lol:   You can PM though if you want,   :Searchme:  



Wonder if Jake gets involved in the Johnny storyline straight away, or if he waits until something drags him in (ie, Danny). I think Jake isn't as open to manipulation as Dennis was, but he does have a weakness - Danny. I could see both Phil and Johnny using that to their advantage. Especially Johnny, as he knews the history.

If Danny does die though, I'm really worried for Jake, because I just don't think he'd cope at all and especially not on his own.

----------


## BlackKat

> They could do a fake death.  Where Jake and Danny set Johhny up and make him think that Danny is dead hence "the only way Danny is leaving is in a coffin" This again would have to be done right and it could have a few commical moments on the way.


I hope we do get some comedy moments when Danny's back, in between the angst and misery. I've missed their banter -- I think Jake and Alfie worked well together, but Jake and Danny it just felt so natural with the two brothers niggling each other. "Ooo, can we go in your tardis?"   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Hee, this threads full of spoilers. Even pretend spoilers.  You can PM though if you want,


Thanks.  I'll do that sometime soon and send you my Phil/Jake "Spoiler" :Rotfl:  






> Wonder if Jake gets involved in the Johnny storyline straight away, or if he waits until something drags him in (ie, Danny). I think Jake isn't as open to manipulation as Dennis was, but he does have a weakness - Danny. I could see both Phil and Johnny using that to their advantage. Especially Johnny, as he knews the history.


I can actually see Jake confronting Johnny about Dennis's death and saying something like:

"You killed Dennis didn't you.  Infact I know you did"
"Now then Jake if you think that, don't you think it's a bit stupid of you to be standing there and telling me that..
"You know Johnny I've been watching you. Listening to you. And you know what. What I've notcied. 
"Careful Jake"
"Your a sick man Johnny.  You always have been, but recently you've become very sick and getting sicker by the day" Your not fit to be amongst the living.."
"That's enough Jake"
"What you gonna shove a gun in my face again? Now that would be a really clever thing to do Johnny. Um..let me think..First Andy mysteriously jumps off a flyover and then a few months later his best mate is accidentally stabbed in the square. Your found battered to within an inch of your life, then shortly afterwards another person is found dead...Yep Johnny I'd call that real smart"
"GET OUT JAKE"! GO ON GET OUT"

----------


## Kim

That would be great if it happened like that.

----------


## Babe14

> That would be great if it happened like that.


Thanks :Smile:   and this could lead up to the big confrontation between the trio and possibly plus one. Obviously Johnny would go absolutely ape and wouldn't let that go.

----------


## BlackKat

I could see it happening like that as which would be good. I could also see Jake waiting and keeping his cards hidden.

More and more people are finding out about Andy's murder I've noticed. So far I think Danny, Chrissie, Sharon and Phil all know. But Jake's the only one who can actually prove anything (unless Phil's got it on the tape he took from the office of course.) If Jake admits the alibi is false he'd be putting his own neck on the line, but taking Johnny down as well. He could even strick a deal with the police -- he gives evidence in exchance from amnesty. (Think that's the right word.)

----------


## Babe14

You never know with Jake how he's going to play things. He may well suss Johnny out but just lie in wait for his chance, watching and listening from a distance. 

I like your theory about Jake striking a deal with the police but think that this would be to good for Johnny as him being behind bars would just be home from home and he may still continue to rule the roost.  Johnny needs to suffer, slowly, painfully. I'd say Ruby is the key but there again I think Johnny is going so insane that it doesn't bother him any more that he is losing yet another daughter through his own fault again.

----------


## BlackKat

> You never know with Jake how he's going to play things. He may well suss Johnny out but just lie in wait for his chance, watching and listening from a distance. 
> 
> I like your theory about Jake striking a deal with the police but think that this would be to good for Johnny as him being behind bars would just be home from home and he may still continue to rule the roost.  Johnny needs to suffer, slowly, painfully. I'd say Ruby is the key but there again I think Johnny is going so insane that it doesn't bother him any more that he is losing yet another daughter through his own fault again.


I don't think Ruby bothers him anymore either -- as far as he's concerned she's already gone. This might change the next few weeks (spoilers,  :Rotfl:  ) but if she does turn against him again he'll just react the same way, cast her aside and turn cold.

I agree, jail is too good for Johnny.   :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

I think Ruby finds out something this week is it (a) or could it be (b) :Rotfl:  

Looking forward to Johnny turning into a wreck and to the storylines after Dennis' demise. :Crying:

----------


## Babe14

I think I made a mistake when I said trio earlier plus one, I think it should be foursome plus poss one :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

According to the press office spoilers, Johnny takes Ruby on (spoiler) after Ruby tries taking her own (spoiler)   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

lol. Guilty conscience or what. Also, the way Johnny was holding the phone, I thought it had changed since Dennis threw him the phone, so he somehow managed to phone someone after he said hev was dying. Drama Queen!

----------


## Babe14

Liar more like! He knew just the right buttons to press as far as Dennis was concerned playing on his emotions. I loved the way Dennis said that he wouldn't give it a second thought that he left Johnny there dying!

Back to the Danny being killed I'm going for Jakey (Spoiler) set up(spoiler)Danny (spoiler) Goodbye Johnny(spoiler) and eventually Jakey (spoiler) will be able to come to terms (spoiler) :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> lol. Guilty conscience or what. Also, the way Johnny was holding the phone, I thought it had changed since Dennis threw him the phone, so he somehow managed to phone someone after he said hev was dying. Drama Queen!


Johnny is such a drama queen. I remember one time he had the "flu" so Tina had to take care of him. He was right as rain the next episode,   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Johnny is such a drama queen. I remember one time he had the "flu" so Tina had to take care of him. He was right as rain the next episode,


"Flu Plus" :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> Liar more like! He knew just the right buttons to press as far as Dennis was concerned playing on his emotions. I loved the way Dennis said that he wouldn't give it a second thought that he left Johnny there dying!
> 
> Back to the Danny being killed I'm going for Jakey (Spoiler) set up(spoiler)Danny (spoiler) Goodbye Johnny(spoiler) and eventually Jakey (spoiler) will be able to come to terms (spoiler)


Nah, I heard that (spoiler) comes back and then (spoiler) (spoiler) (spoiler). Johnny (spoiler) whilst Jake and (spoiler) are (spoiler). Phil (spoiler) and Ruby (spoiler). And then (spoiler).

And then everyone dies...except (spoiler).

 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> "Flu Plus"



"I'm dying."
"Johnny, you've just cut your finger."
"No, I'm dying."
"Oh, for god sake."
"Help me...I've got a daughter."
"Oh, have a bloody plaster and shut up."

----------


## Kim

Lol!

----------


## Tannie

lol instead of drama queen do you not mean drama king seeing as he is not a women? Sorry that just came to me.

----------


## BlackKat

Liked Jake's scene with Deano -- looks like our boy's moody in the morning. "Never heard of her." *slam door*... :Lol:  And I liked his wee smile when he asked Phil if there was a beer in it for him.

He really likes the stripy t-shirt doesn't he,   :Lol:  I don't think I'm too keen on the dressing gown though,   :Angel: 





> lol instead of drama queen do you not mean drama king seeing as he is not a women? Sorry that just came to me


No, he's a total queen.   :Lol:  He was at it again tonight:

"I'm in a coma."
"It's just a few bruises Johnny."
"No, it's not, I'm dying."
"A few scrapes maybe..."
"Help me. I need life support."
"Oh, whatever. Just get some rest and shut up."

----------


## Kim

> Liked Jake's scene with Deano -- looks like our boy's moody in the morning. "Never heard of her." *slam door*... And I liked his wee smile when he asked Phil if there was a beer in it for him.
> 
> He really likes the stripy t-shirt doesn't he,   I don't think I'm too keen on the dressing gown though,  
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's a total queen.   He was at it again tonight:
> 
> ...


  :Rotfl:  . Did that actually happen?

----------


## BlackKat

> . Did that actually happen?


Yes, yes, it did. Off-screen.

Or possibly I made it up.   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Kim

Well, I'n that case, well done, very good writing :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Lol!!

----------


## Babe14

I love Jakey in his grey trackie bottoms "Swoon" sexy or what!

----------


## BlackKat

Jakey in the bookies!   :Cheer:   :Cheer:  Thought of you Babe14 when that happened cos I remember you suggested it ages ago. Hee, they should just let us write Jakey's storylines. Or maybe we're being spied on.   :Lol: 

And showing his brains again -- Deano's only managing the stall for him, not taking it over completely. So Jake should still get some money coming in from that.

And him in his Santa hat.   :Wub:  Poor guy really wasn't cut out for being a market trader. I remember the last time we saw him look after it for Alfie -- he just stood there glaring at everyone,   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Oh great! Yes I've noticed that certain things keep happening where Jakey is concerned and yes I think we are being spied on.  Surely it would be easier for them just to employ us to write Jakey scripts/Jakey and Phil (tease..tease..) and maybe Pat scripts too.(Hint..Hint) LOL!

Haven't seen enders this week have decided to try and wait for the omnibus on Sunday then if it is Jakey orientated I can spend two hours swooning and drooling!!

----------


## Babe14

P.S. Notice the character interaction is growing (um..wonder where that could of come from)LOL!

----------


## x Amby x

i quite like jake, hes a good character. i liked the scene with danny when he was dressed as doctor who for the st georges day party! lol thats was such a crack up!

----------


## Babe14

The commical moments between Jake and Danny were very good. In that particular one that you mentioned I loved the way Jake went to Danny "oo can we go in your Tardis!"

----------


## Babe14

> And him in his Santa hat.


Um..now there's a thought Jakey in nothing but a santa hat :Wub:   :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh great! Yes I've noticed that certain things keep happening where Jakey is concerned and yes I think we are being spied on.  Surely it would be easier for them just to employ us to write Jakey scripts/Jakey and Phil (tease..tease..) and maybe Pat scripts too.(Hint..Hint) LOL!
> 
> Haven't seen enders this week have decided to try and wait for the omnibus on Sunday then if it is Jakey orientated I can spend two hours swooning and drooling!!


It would be so much easier...

It's not all Jake (the majority is...who else but Ruby, Juley and Wellard). He's in Monday for a bit, but had quite a few scenes on Thursday working on the market. In a santa hat. It hovers somewhere in between amusing, cute, and *thud*.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Thanks.  :Smile:  Has he started at the Bookies yet or has Pat just offered him a job? This sounds good and a build up to a stroyline...

Looks like lots of interaction with the Wicks is on the way as well as hopefully the Millers, this will make me happy. I do like Jake with Pat and hope to see the two of them invovled in a lot of future storylines together, involving Pat and her new found family!

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks.  Has he started at the Bookies yet or has Pat just offered him a job? This sounds good and a build up to a stroyline...
> 
> Looks like lots of interaction with the Wicks is on the way as well as hopefully the Millers, this will make me happy. I do like Jake with Pat and hope to see the two of them invovled in a lot of future storylines together, involving Pat and her new found family!



She offered him the job Thursday (and he took it), and arranged for Deano to manage the stall for him, (because Jake in his own words 'Would rather stick forks in his eyes than do it'). And then on Friday she was helping Patrick with the carlot but said she couldn't stay long because Jake was on his own in the bookies, and that he'd think she'd done a runner. We didn't actually see Jake in Friday's episode though.

----------


## Babe14

I think I will forget the idea of Jakey being a club owner and stick to the Bookies as he looks so cute behind that counter and this way Pat and Jake can build up a good friendship. Builder Jakey is still my fav but Jakey doesn't like being a builder  :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake's practically worked everywhere in the Square by now -- in the club with Johnny, on the market, in the Vic.  :Lol: 

He's slotting in everywhere right now, and it feels much better than when every single scene he had was about Chrissie. I think things are looking good for 2006.

I'm wondering what makes him go dark for a bit though. At first I thought it would be being upset about Chrissie, Nana dying, Alfie leaving etc, but he hasn't really let that phase him.  :Searchme:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> The commical moments between Jake and Danny were very good. In that particular one that you mentioned I loved the way Jake went to Danny "oo can we go in your Tardis!"


 and "oh go play with your daleks"!!  :Rotfl:

----------


## Jada-GDR

> I'm wondering what makes him go dark for a bit though. At first I thought it would be being upset about Chrissie, Nana dying, Alfie leaving etc, but he hasn't really let that phase him.


he hasnt, has he? he needs a bigger part and better storylines!! im missing him!!  :Heart:

----------


## BlackKat

> he hasnt, has he? he needs a bigger part and better storylines!! im missing him!!


I'm liking what we've got at the moment actually. If in say two months time there hasn't been a storyline then I'll mind, but I think they're better off building up interaction between him and other characters, and _then_ bringing the big storylines out.

----------


## Babe14

Purrrrr *thud* *Thud* *Thud*

"Santa Jakey" Wow he looked really lush!

What I liked even more was the fact that Jakey had that battered worn look leather jacket on! :Love:   Really *Thud Lush* *Thud Lush* *Thud Lush* I love him in it! I like his other one which he wears a lot but this one really is Jakey and gives him a more rugged look. (Not to mention very hot and sexy!) 

Sorry BK I disagree about the dressing gown and loved it! I loved it when Deano (another character with great potential - Think I'll start on him as well with regard "Theory" storylines!) knocked on Jakey's door for the third time and Jakey got P'd off and came marching out of the house. oo that brutal streak is starting to surface, I love it when he gets mad and brutal. :Wub:  

"Rugged Jakey" :Wub:  

"Dressing Gown" :Wub:  

"Santa Jakey" :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Forgot to mention I love his stripey T shirt. He looks lovely in it! *Thud*

Wonder if Jakey will buy a wellard T shirt. um..Wellard T shirt plus battered leather Jacket..(Faint..Faint)*Thud* *Lush* :Love:   :Love:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> I think Jake's practically worked everywhere in the Square by now -- in the club with Johnny, on the market, in the Vic. 
> 
> He's slotting in everywhere right now, and it feels much better than when every single scene he had was about Chrissie. I think things are looking good for 2006.
> 
> I'm wondering what makes him go dark for a bit though. At first I thought it would be being upset about Chrissie, Nana dying, Alfie leaving etc, but he hasn't really let that phase him.


He hasn't worked in the laundrette yet :Rotfl:  

I too am very pleased with the character interaction and am glad to see that our instincts about Jakey fitting in anywhere and working well on his own are right. I really do think that it would be ainteresting to team Jake and Phil up together.  As far as Deano is concerened I think that Jakey could well adopt him as a younger brother. (I.E Spencer and Alfie) Love the re-interaction with Pat and I like it when Jake/Minty/Gary and Billy have scenes together. This is nearly always commical. 

I'm sorry but in the end I felt that it just didn't work Jake being with Chrissie to me he just became a background character which I was worried about and the character also started to come across as weak. Now that Jake is on his own and interacting with others, the character is once again becoming strong and getting stronger.  I am really  enjoying how the character is developing (well done Joel) Jake has so many different sides to him. I want Jake to find love again but it has to be someone completely different from Chrissie and I want him to play the field for a while first.

Looking forward to Jakey going dark - I thought maybe it could be after the "rumour" death of Danny, but maybe it could be to do with Johnny - a secret revealed perhaps?? :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  This would provide a good reason for Danny to return. There again Jake could become invovled in the "Dennis Murder" :Crying:   and want to help get revenge on Johnny.  Or maybe it could be a brutal confrontatin with Johnny and he does something horrible and evil to Jakey, like tell him that it was Danny who killed Dennis...

----------


## Babe14

Or maybe Johnny hurts Pat... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> Looking forward to Jakey going dark - I thought maybe it could be after the "rumour" death of Danny, but maybe it could be to do with Johnny - a secret revealed perhaps??  This would provide a good reason for Danny to return. There again Jake could become invovled in the "Dennis Murder"  and want to help get revenge on Johnny.  Or maybe it could be a brutal confrontatin with Johnny and he does something horrible and evil to Jakey, like tell him that it was Danny who killed Dennis...


I think Jake going dark will definitely be Danny involved but it could be also be the "secret" revealed -- hell, we're right about most things   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  

But I think if Jake were to go totally dark it would be to protect Danny, or to get justice for Danny's death.

I can also see Jake setting up a sort of make-your-own-family situation, with Pat, Deano possibly Dawn and the Millers, possibly Garry, Billy, maybe Minty. Then trying to make that work with the return of Danny - we've seen him struggle to balance Danny and Chrissie, and he ultimately picked Danny (Yeah, he did come back for Chrissie, but I think at that point Danny had already gone travelling so there was no real choice involved for Jake.) I think he'd pick Danny again. And what I think sets him apart from everyone else that may be against Johnny, is that if Danny dies, Jake will have no one else to have to think about or take into consideration.

----------


## Babe14

I think that he feels like that anyway and is perhaps just thinking about himself for a change. It could be possible that Danny killed Dennis as he has always hated him but if this was the case then Jake would just tell Danny to do one and that he was on his own and this time it was for real. This going dark has to be to do with Johnny/Phil feud ( yet another victim) and the supposed return of Danny. To make Danny return to Walford knowing that if Johnny caught up with him he would be a dead man has to be Jake orientated unless there is something we are missing here..BK..something we haven't thought about yet. :Ponder:   I am sure though if this is the case we will suss it out before it is shown :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

[QUOTE=BlackKat]I think Jake going dark will definitely be Danny involved but it could be also be the "secret" revealed -- hell, we're right about most things  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  
[QUOTE]
 :Rotfl:  Well that would be enough to make anyone go dark, knowing that you have a murdering b/d for a dad! :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

If Danny was in trouble because of killing Dennis, Jake would help him. I don't think he'd ever be able to let go of Danny completely -- which I think emphasises the differences between Jake and Danny, and Jake and everyone else. Anyone else he can walk away from without a backwards glance, even someone like Chrissie. From what Alfie said, Jake&Danny were isolated from the rest of the family for quite a few years so obviously as some point Jake had walked away from them. Danny, not so much. If Danny was in danger Jake wouldn't walk away.

I think we are missing something: Something _has_ to happen to make Danny risk coming back, and it has to be to do with Jake. Does Jake go dark before or after Danny returns? I mean if it's after Danny dies, obviously that's what causes it, but if it's before Danny comes back...what the hell is it?? *is impatient*

----------


## Bree

i really like jake and the scene with deno and him when he first came in to it i loved

----------


## Babe14

> I think we are missing something: Something _has_ to happen to make Danny risk coming back, and it has to be to do with Jake. Does Jake go dark before or after Danny returns? I mean if it's after Danny dies, obviously that's what causes it, but if it's before Danny comes back...what the hell is it?? *is impatient*


Return of "spoiler - unmentioned person so far" and what is revealed here and happens could cause the dark side to come out. Or perhaps spoiler..a ghost from the past - re-conversation with Chrissie the night they went to bed before Danny set fire to Johnny"Evils" house :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Smile:  Jake goes off the rails/dark, Danny somehow finds out and re-appears :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> i really like jake and the scene with deno and him when he first came in to it i loved


I think that Jake and Deano will have a very good friendship, a kind of brotherly one.

----------


## BlackKat

> Return of "spoiler - unmentioned person so far" and what is revealed here and happens could cause the dark side to come out. Or perhaps spoiler..a ghost from the past - re-conversation with Chrissie the night they went to bed before Danny set fire to Johnny"Evils" house   Jake goes off the rails/dark, Danny somehow finds out and re-appears


I'd like to see Danny reversing the usual sequence of events and have him running to Jake's rescue. Of course Jake will just say "Well thanks for that, but Johnny's still kinda pissed so if you could just leave again."   :Lol:  Huh, that's gratitute for you,   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I want to see Mama Moon (Alison) appear at some point or at least find out some info on her. Dad would but good as well, but to have secrets dredged up by a reappearing mother would be a break for the norm I think. Plus if we were writing the show I think Jakey would have more than enough evil daddies.   :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> I want to see Mama Moon (Alison) appear at some point or at least find out some info on her. Dad would but good as well, but to have secrets dredged up by a reappearing mother would be a break for the norm I think. Plus if we were writing the show I think Jakey would have more than enough evil daddies.


 :Rotfl:  Danny! :Rotfl:  Daddy! Mum would make a change as there is a lot of potential and storylines here..eh BK  :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

> Danny! Daddy! Mum would make a change as there is a lot of potential and storylines here..eh BK


Only thing that's putting me off _that_ theory  :Stick Out Tongue:   is that it would inevitably involve Ruby. And centre around Ruby. And just basically be all. about. Ruby. I wouldn't have minded it before but I've gone off her big style since about October.

I still like the scene of Jake and Ruby in Johnny's kitchen when Ruby first arrived though. I liked the early interaction between the Moons and Ruby, it was a shame they dropped it.

I'd like to see a brotherly type interaction with Jake and Deano as well.   :Thumbsup: 


ETA: oo, 2000th post. And it's in the Jake thread,   :Lol:  Oh, poo, I'm going to be that horrible pink colour. *likes blue, sulks*

----------


## Babe14

Well Done! :Clap:   I'd love to be pink, how about we swop :Rotfl:  

My brain is in sleep mode today so it's not going off on one like it usually does. Have no fear it will awaken again :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  And when it does Deano better watch out :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

^I love that picture of Jakey. Very dark/sinister looking,   :Big Grin:  

Mag also mentions that Johnny leaves with Ruby to start a new life (end of next week I think it'll be) with no intention of coming back.

*'But his new life lasts just three weeks then something happens and he does come back.

It turns out that while Johnny is prepared to turn over a new leaf, somebody out there isn't and there are scores to settle.'

And the word is it will be settled with Johnny's death - and soon.*

So now we have two questions --- what brings Danny back, and what brings Johnny back? Have a feeling Phil&Grant are what brings Johnny back, although I guess it could be Danny.   :Searchme:

----------


## sheilamarie

that is a well good photo of jake he looks soo sexy lol

----------


## Babe14

> ^I love that picture of Jakey. Very dark/sinister looking,  
> 
> Mag also mentions that Johnny leaves with Ruby to start a new life (end of next week I think it'll be) with no intention of coming back.
> 
> *'But his new life lasts just three weeks then something happens and he does come back.*
> 
> *It turns out that while Johnny is prepared to turn over a new leaf, somebody out there isn't and there are scores to settle.'*
> 
> *And the word is it will be settled with Johnny's death - and soon.*
> ...


Gorgeous and very *Thud* *Thud* :Wub:  

Glad that Jakey is going to be a suspect and involved ina whodunnit.

Motives:

Sharon - Dennis
Phil - Johnny threatened his family, knows about Sam and Phil has a score to settle for Sharon.

Jakey - It's down to Johnny that Chrissie went down and that he lost the love of his life and Johnny double crossed him  with the CCTV. Had a gun pointed in his face and almost witnessed the murder of his brother. Johnny humiliates Jake, sacked him and Danny from Scarlets. And maybe Jake is just as sick as Phil of Johnny pushing everyone around, murdering them and then paying his respects at their funeral. Maybe Jake feels partly responsible for everything that has happened as it was mainly due to him and Danny that Johnny came to the square.

Another motive yet to be revealed perhaps, as we know Johnny is going to get worse. Um..just what will he do to Jakey :Ponder:  

Could Jake somehow lure Johnny back to the square on behalf of Phil and Sharon as part of their plan to fiinish Johnny. So it looks like Phil/Sharon/Jakey will all be part of the plan to zap the Evil Johnny...

----------


## Babe14

oh I forgot Grant.

----------


## Babe14

Cracked it! 

Johnny leaves for a new life with Ruby and returns to the square because Jake is in trouble and needs his help (Mitchells).  When he is back in the square Johnny discovers that Jake isn't in trouble at all and the whole thing was a setup as Jake is working with the Mitchells to get rid of him. Later it is revealed as to why Johnny came back to help Jake when Danny returns to the Square with "Mum" whom he came across during his travels...

----------


## Siobhan

:Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  :Rotfl:  that should be in the fantasy scripts

----------


## BlackKat

Not sure if Jake would risk a feud with Johnny though, especially if Johnny had left. I think if Jake is a suspect in killing Johnny his motive might just be as simple as protecting Danny. Johnny wants Danny out of Walford, Danny won't go, meaning Johnny has to go.

I'm wondering what Danny's going to be like when he comes back. Same as he was before he left, better or worse,   :Ponder:  He'll probably have done something wacky like joined a cult. That's just like Danny. 

Also I'm pissed cos the Radio Times doesn't have Jake on the cast list for next week, which usually means the character isn't in it that week. Sometimes they're wrong and miss them off when they are in it, but not usually. Grr....


And just because:

^I like that coat.

----------


## kerry4nigel

Does anyone know when Danny is actually supposed to be coming back? Is it soon or do we have to wait months to see more of Jake?

----------


## BlackKat

> Does anyone know when Danny is actually supposed to be coming back? Is it soon or do we have to wait months to see more of Jake?


Well apparently the storyline with Danny is Jake trying to get him back out of Walford because of Johnny, and I think Johnny leaves for good around Febuary. So it should be then that Danny's back. I don't know for sure though.

And we better get some Jake before then. *gets the doorstop out*

----------


## Babe14

> Not sure if Jake would risk a feud with Johnny though, especially if Johnny had left. I think if Jake is a suspect in killing Johnny his motive might just be as simple as protecting Danny. Johnny wants Danny out of Walford, Danny won't go, meaning Johnny has to go.
> 
> I'm wondering what Danny's going to be like when he comes back. Same as he was before he left, better or worse,  He'll probably have done something wacky like joined a cult. That's just like Danny. 
> 
> Also I'm pissed cos the Radio Times doesn't have Jake on the cast list for next week, which usually means the character isn't in it that week. Sometimes they're wrong and miss them off when they are in it, but not usually. Grr....
> 
> 
> And just because:
> 
> ^I like that coat.


 :Love:  *Thud* :Wub:

----------


## Dutchgirl

Sunday 15 January 2006		 01:53pm 

14 January 2006
I'VE JESS HAD ENOUGH
 
Kiki King, Eva Simpson & Caroline Hedley
JUST last month, recently-departed EastEnders star Jessie Wallace was said to have found new love in the arms of hunky co-star Joel Beckett.

But now 3am can reveal 32-year-old Joel, aka Jake Moon, has been tempted away from Jessie, 34, by glamour girl Abi Titmuss.

He and Abi have been spotted going out on dates in London. And friends of the Celebrity Love Island star - who was recently linked to Phoenix Nights funnyman Paddy McGuinness - say that 29-year-old Abi is "smitten".

"Abi first met Joel at last summer's V Festival," reveals a friend of the busty blonde. "At the time, she was seeing Lee Sharpe, but Joel definitely caught her eye. A few months later, they bumped into each other again. And when Abi realised Joel was available and interested, she turned on the charm.

"When Abi makes up her mind about someone she goes in all guns blazing. Last Friday, they ended up in the Long Bar of the Sanderson Hotel drinking **** tails and getting cosy.

"Abi was all over him and they were openly snogging - things were getting steamy. After a few drinks they disappeared upstairs."


Meanwhile, Jessie has also found a new friend. Last week it was revealed that she spent the night in the penthouse flat of married Billy Murray, 59 - Enders' Johnny Allen. You couldn't make it up...

Hear hear!

3AM, Mirror

----------


## Debs

abi titmuss??? omg has thebbloke lost all his senses!

----------


## BlackKat

Well, a) It's a tabloid newspaper. The Billy Murray/Jessie Wallace story has already being sorted out by Billy Murray's wife. It is _very_ possible to make things up. b) If it is true, as long as Joel's happy and can do his job properly, I don't think we need to know who's he's seeing outside of work.

----------


## xStephaniex

Jake is welll gorgeous !!!! and he seems totally comitted to chrissie! - i think the scenes where he witnessed andy being murdered by johnny and after those scenes where well sweet !! and his face was really sad when he witnessed it !!!

----------


## Tannie

> Jake is welll gorgeous !!!! and he seems totally comitted to chrissie! - i think the scenes where he witnessed andy being murdered by johnny and after those scenes where well sweet !! and his face was really sad when he witnessed it !!!


I know i loved him and Chrissie!! They were so cute.

----------


## BlackKat

Is it me or was Jakey's hair spiked up in that first scene with Pat? Something was different with it. Looked good though.

Liked the scene with Juley in the bookies, (also the scene in the market "Get scared." and him dragging Juley off to one side) It felt quite...I don't want to say dark, cos it was now where near a slit-your-wrists depress-athon, but the Jake's line of if you can't fix a mistake you just live with it and pay the price did feel quite pessimistic (can't think of a better word).

Glad to see they're still keeping the undercurrent of Andy's death affecting him, especially after it felt pushed aside as of late. I think it's doing quite well kept as an undercurrent as well, it isn't in your face all the time but you can tell it's there.


ETA: Spoilers for Johnny's exit Pretty detailed spoilers too. I think they sound kooky -- to much like an action movie, so I hope if it is true some of the plot holes are filled it.

Oh, and I'm slowly getting used to the pink username. Slowly being the word.   :Lol:

----------


## Tannie

i know he did spike his hair up, He looks nice like that lol!

----------


## Babe14

> Sunday 15 January 2006         01:53pm 
> 
> 14 January 2006
> I'VE JESS HAD ENOUGH
>  
> Kiki King, Eva Simpson & Caroline Hedley
> JUST last month, recently-departed EastEnders star Jessie Wallace was said to have found new love in the arms of hunky co-star Joel Beckett. 
> But now 3am can reveal 32-year-old Joel, aka Jake Moon, has been tempted away from Jessie, 34, by glamour girl Abi Titmuss.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info, but please do not post "rumours" here as this is for fans of Jake/Joel.

----------


## Babe14

> ETA: Spoilers for Johnny's exit Pretty detailed spoilers too. I think they sound kooky -- to much like an action movie, so I hope if it is true some of the plot holes are filled it.


BK we really will have to start negotiating with  the Beeb :Rotfl:   some of it is as we have thought out, but there is a lot of it which doesn't ring true to me.

Like: We know what happened to (spoiler) as Jake has already said.

Johnny didn't/doesn't know where (spoiler) is as he asked Jake.

Surely (spoiler) would go to his brother??

O.K a few things are explained (again as we thought :Lol:  )

Looks like a corker and I especailly like the fact that it is on location and a whole week of Jake :Wub:   :Love:  

But  :Crying:   :Crying:  Jakey :Love:

----------


## Babe14

There is one way from which Jake would recover from killing Danny and that is if he no longer recognised Danny as the brother he loves, protected, grew up/brought up, mopped up after anymore, but instead as someone he no longer knew or recognised, someone who had gone down a path of no return and turned into a killer...

----------


## Material Girl

Maybe Jake thinks that if he doesn't kill Johnny, someone else will. Coz in EE, people that kill someone never get away with it, look at Dennis.  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

> There is one way from which Jake would recover from killing Danny and that is if he no longer recognised Danny as the brother he loves, protected, grew up/brought up, mopped up after anymore, but instead as someone he no longer knew or recognised, someone who had gone down a path of no return and turned into a killer...


The other I think is if in Jake's head, by killing Danny he was protecting him. If Danny did kill Dennis then he's gone past the point of no return, but it's still Johnny pulling the strings, still Johnny pushing Danny towards his fate. By killing Danny, in Jake's head, he's freeing him. Nothing's going to hurt Danny anymore, nothing _can_ hurt him, he's safe.

I'm just not sure if they could pull that off though.  :Searchme:

----------


## the_watts_rule

> Maybe Jake thinks that if he doesn't kill Johnny, someone else will. Coz in EE, people that kill someone never get away with it, look at Dennis.


Maybe   :Ponder:

----------


## BlackKat

Joel is nominated for "Fittest Fella" in the All About Soap Bubble Awards. (Which I have never heard off, up til now   :Lol:  )

Here 

Voting is up to the 13th Febuary. I haven't got All About Soap yet, but I'll be getting it tomorrow so I'll post details of how to vote.  :Smile: 

Oh, and I _think_ he's up against: Bill Ward, Ryan Thomas (Corrie) and Ben Freeman (Emmerdale).

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, to vote:

*Text*: FELLA1 to 80889
*Phone* 0905 0838322 and his number is 1
Or buy the magazine and post off the wee form inside. Texts cost 50p plus standard charge, phone calls cost 50p from BT landlines.

Little bit of news on Jake and Dawn, but not really sure what happens:

*All About Soap*
Tuesday 7th Feb Deano and Jake bet on who can pull Dawn first.
Thursday 9th Feb Dawn sets her sights on the new doctor.
Friday 10th Feb Deano works his Wicks charm on Dawn after she goes on a disastrous date.

*Soaplife*
Tuesday 7th Feb Jake wins Dawn for a bet.
Thursday 9th Feb Dawn's down in the dumps and Honey decides a new love interest could be just what the doctor ordered.
Friday 10th Feb A disastrous date with an uptown guy makes Dawn appreciate things closer to home.

*Press Office Spoilers*
Thursday 9th Feb Elsewhere, Deano tries to ask Dawn out, but she turns him down as she has her eye on the doctor.
Friday 10th Feb Dawn goes on a date with a wine merchant, but when it ends badly she is comforted by Deano.


So, er...yeah. Not sure what happens. Whether we have a love triangle on our hands, if it's all just a bet for Jake and it's for the purpose of setting Dawn up with Deano. It sounds like Jake does win though, but then on Thursday Dawn's upset so does Jake tell her it's all just a bet? *confused*

----------


## _lil_hunni

Wow never expected Jake to be up for "fittest fella", good for him.  I might have to vote for Jason in corrie or Emmerdale's scott though, they're better looking tbh.

----------


## Tannie

i will defenatley vote for him!!

----------


## Babe14

He'll win hands down, as there is defo no competiton with that prat Scot, O.K Ryan is a looker so is Bill but Joel is a *Thud* *Thud* stunner!!

Huh Hum  intersting storylines...

----------


## Bree

hes so gonna win ill be vote for him ummm jake!!!!!!  :Smile:

----------


## _lil_hunni

I like jake at times too but I think Jason from corrie is alot better looking though. Jake has a wierd chin and mouth and a kinda square face with eyes sunken in.A little bland for my taste.

----------


## Bree

jake hasent been on eastenders for a while cant wait for him to get back  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

> I like jake at times too but I think Jason from corrie is alot better looking though. Jake has a wierd chin and mouth and a kinda square face with eyes sunken in.A little bland for my taste.


If that's your opinion fine. But please don't post it here as this thread is for Jake/Joel fans,   :Smile:  





> jake hasent been on eastenders for a while cant wait for him to get back


I know, I'm annoyed with that. I don't even mind _that_ spoiler so much because at least we should get some good scenes afterwards, even if the event itself is contrived. But we know he's in it next week and I'm pretty sure Danny will be back soon, if everything kicks off at the end of March. It's silly though when characters (any character, not just Jake) disappears for weeks then comes back like nothings happened. I remember Jake&Danny weren't on screen for about a month and half last spring, then the next episode they were in the pub like normal,   :Lol:

----------


## Bree

YaY more jake cant wait hes one of the best actors in the show  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Kim

He is, but without Danny there he isn't getting the good storylines that he deserves.

----------


## BlackKat

I'm looking forward to seeing Jake&Danny again. Jake's great on his own (y'know, when he's on screen  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) but I love Jake&Danny and think Jake's best scenes are with Danny and that's when you really get to the depth of his character. The first scene together when Danny returns better not be the final spoiler scene, because that would be so crap.

----------


## Babe14

That will be about right everything is going right for Jake for once and who turns up to mess it up for him AGAIN... :Smile: 

I prefer Jake without Danny and yes I am p'd that Jake isn't being used as he should grrr...one thing that they have/were doing right and that is interacting Jake with the other characters. I suspect that we are jakeless at the mo because at the time of filiming all the storylines which are currently being aired  are either exit storylines, or it would of been around the xmas holiday time. So hopefully come March we should have loads of Jakey!

----------


## _lil_hunni

> If that's your opinion fine. But please don't post it here as this thread is for Jake/Joel fans,   
> :


Well I am a fan at times. I just don't find him physically attractive.

----------


## Bree

yea well he is a brill actor as well  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x.x.x.x

----------


## BlackKat

He lives!!!!!! And flirts! And wears nice shirts! (That wasn't meant to rhyme. We're not composing An Ode To Jake Moon here.   :Stick Out Tongue:  Though if we ever do that's the opening line, 'kay?   :Lol:  )

And wow, Deano. _Somebody_'s a sore loser.   :Thumbsdown:  

Liked that they had Jake say the bet wasn't in good taste. Because, well...it wasn't. Not that Dawn, after spending his money and flirting at him during a funeral, has much moral high-ground. But two wrongs at all that. However, in both instances (the funeral flirting and the bet, the money thing was just dull) it was just too funny for me to care.   :Lol: 

I hope that's not it for Jake/Dawn and it's not just a way for them to set Dawn up with Deano.

Also liked that we didn't actually see Jake pull Dawn. He casually did it without Deano, or the audience seeing. Don't know if it was intentional or if the writer was just like "Yeah, don't have enough time for that scene *cuts out*". But I think it worked well.

And loved the first scene where Dawn said it was a nice shirt (it was). "Thanks...Right...Okay." Just his expression. "What the hell are you talking about?"   :Lol:

----------


## x Amby x

tonight was great between Jake and Deano, they make a great double act i think lol. I think the age gap between them helps too, they're like long lost brothers messing about!

----------


## Bree

i really liked jake tonight him and dawn are ok but i dont think they make couple that jake and chrissie made but i think dawns ok with him  :Stick Out Tongue:  x.x.x ( jakes still too good for her)

----------


## Em

It was nice to see Jake back to being a cheeky chappie, andgetting over Chrissie thank god!

----------


## Layne

> He lives!!!!!! And flirts! And wears nice shirts! (That wasn't meant to rhyme. We're not composing An Ode To Jake Moon here.   Though if we ever do that's the opening line, 'kay?   )
> 
> And wow, Deano. _Somebody_'s a sore loser.   
> 
> Liked that they had Jake say the bet wasn't in good taste. Because, well...it wasn't. Not that Dawn, after spending his money and flirting at him during a funeral, has much moral high-ground. But two wrongs at all that. However, in both instances (the funeral flirting and the bet, the money thing was just dull) it was just too funny for me to care.  
> 
> I hope that's not it for Jake/Dawn and it's not just a way for them to set Dawn up with Deano.
> 
> Also liked that we didn't actually see Jake pull Dawn. He casually did it without Deano, or the audience seeing. Don't know if it was intentional or if the writer was just like "Yeah, don't have enough time for that scene *cuts out*". But I think it worked well.
> ...



everything you said is soo true (and i can't be pbothered typing it all out  :Stick Out Tongue: )
Loved the shirt bit!  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

One prob now though, Jakey has some heavy competition from the new Doc or should I say the "Naked Doc On the Step" :Wub:  

Guess Jakey will have to keep on getting his kit off and we'll have to have that shower scene and it willhave to be more than just a glance..about a 10 min shot should do it! :Rotfl:

----------


## Tannie

yeah he does have a bit of competiton even through i don't like Dawn.   :Wub:   1 0 minuet shot with him in the shower would be quite nice actually   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

Yes, lovely his gorgeous bod covered in foamy shower gel, :Wub:   but I actually meant a shot of him coming out of the shower grabbing a small towel and for us to have some nice shots of Jakey wondering around in it for a while...maybe his towel could get caught in the door too as he comes out of the bathroom
 :Wub:   :Love:   :Rotfl:  

I think I'm going off Dawn a bit too. I'm actually starting to think about Jakey with one of the new characters coming in..I think this would prob be more suitable for him, just Jakey's sort of thing.. :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Tannie

lol yeah althrough i don't think anyone could ever replace Chrissie! Chrissie and Jake made a cute couple :Stick Out Tongue:  and yeah the towel could get caught :Stick Out Tongue:  Liking the idea :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diamond1

after tuesday i doubt ee will have dawn and jake as a couple

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i cant actually see what is so great about jake...SORRY. hes boring and only ever had a storyline when chrissie was in it. his main job now is standing at the bar drinking and he doesnt even crack a smile

----------


## diamond1

like most of the cast then.......  :Rotfl:

----------


## Tannie

He did crack a smile he cracked a smile on Tuesday :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

oh i must have blinked and missed it lol

----------


## Tannie

lol and it was a cheeky smile to :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

And he's cute when he's moody anyway.   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tannie

i know he is cute when he's moody and when he's sad and when he's happy and angry any emoticons i've missed  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> i cant actually see what is so great about jake...SORRY. hes boring and only ever had a storyline when chrissie was in it. his main job now is standing at the bar drinking and he doesnt even crack a smile


*Then do not post in this thread, as it is for people who are fans of Jake and LIKE the character*.  
The fact that Jake has no storylines at the mo is down to the writers and producers, he is not being used enough and therefore the character isn't being allowed to develop properly.  With regards to Jake smiling he hasn't exactly had a lot to smile about lately has he?

----------


## Babe14

> i know he is cute when he's moody and when he's sad and when he's happy and angry any emoticons i've missed


He is just *Hot* full stop :Wub:  and he has a gorgeous cheeky smile, I love it when he laughs too.

I think that Jakey will get his own back on Deano once he finds out that he has managed to charm Dawn.

----------


## kerry4nigel

I think Jake and Dawn are better suited, Deano is too young and childsish for Dawn. I don't think i could see Jake and Dawn in a relationship though i think maybe just to have a bit of fun. I doubt Jake will cheer up any time soon especially with the return of Danny looming.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Tannie

Yeah the return of danny might upset him but i disagree Dawn and Jake are not suited for each other well that is what i think i think he was much better with Chrissie.

----------


## Bree

> Yeah the return of danny might upset him but i disagree Dawn and Jake are not suited for each other well that is what i think i think he was much better with Chrissie.


i tottaly agree with you tanya i dont think him and dawn go well Together  at   :Thumbsdown:   all him and chrissie all the way  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think it needs to be a competition -- Jake and Chrissie wouldn't work a second time around, too much has happened. It was right for them to split up. It was very much a relationship of convenience, for both of them I think. Jake doesn't need a relationship like the one with Chrissie right now because it'd just be slipping back into "saving someone" mode - as Jake himself has realised.

In fact, I don't think Jake needs any relationship right now (I'm talking as 'lets pretend he's a real person' btw, not what works as a character in a tv program). I think he needs a bit of time on his own. However, apparently if a character is on their own they are on their own off-screen.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

So if I think any relationship right now needs to be a fun, non-angst filled one, which is what I think a relationship with Dawn would be like - although I agree with diamond1, it doesn't look like there will be anything between them.

Like I said, IMO, it doesn't need to be a competition.

----------


## diamond1

i think dawn and jake would be a good couple in real life but i know full well in eastenders they would soon get broken apart you see if ee was real they would be perfectly suited but as a 'tv couple' it would be like the zoe/dennis affair and it wouldnt be a meaningful relationship i mean eastenders wont make jake  a fun flirty character as he is portrayed as a moody character so him in a fun flirty realtionship would not do much to his reputation as to who he is in the show. I dont know why eastenders hinted strongly a relationship between jake and dawn but it made jake have a bad boy way about him by using dawn as a bet (although we know he did find it untasteful) 

i am really disapointed jake and dawn are not likely to be a couple in the show and i did read somehwere about a childhood sweetheart and if this where to be true it would be great but i doubt it would happen....sadly

----------


## Babe14

> i am really disapointed jake and dawn are not likely to be a couple in the show and i did read somehwere about a childhood sweetheart and if this where to be true it would be great but i doubt it would happen....sadly


I think it was one of my threads you read about a childhood sweetheart as I thought that this would be a good storyline and the next big romance for Jake. If this was to happen I would want it to be a permanent relationship and Enders next big wedding. However it can't happen yet as it is way to soon and there are other events I would like to unfold and happen first which would lead up to her appearance. In the mean time I think Jakey should just have some fun not only with the girls but with the boys too, er.. by that I mean a few boys nights out :Rotfl:  

Although I am going off Dawn a bit I'm not ruling out the possibility of a "Fun" romance between Jake and Dawn. Also I think Jake could have some fun with one or two of the new girl characters soon to join Enders, oneof which would be just up his street... 

Also I would like Jake and the Doctor to become friends.

----------


## diamond1

yeah thinking of it im sure it was on here i read that about the childhood thing, last night i was thinking of the old chrissie and jake thread i hope a writer takes note because that would be great or isnt his mum or dad an alcholic maybe they could do what coronataion street did with jamie and have him look after his parent who is sick and he finds it hard because of the guilt with dannys death but its very unlikley they will bring another branch of the moon family in .

i also assume they might bring tracy ann back for some more scenes in court where jake may go to for the trial of chrissie watts i cant see eastenders letting a potential story like that just slip away.

although i never did see the week in which chrissie was in prison  i was on holiday so i dont know if chrissie severed all ties with jake (i mean its not like the ee episode guide gives you much to go on),on another not wasnt this the week it showed jake of the old not quite the jake who was made to look like ian beale during the mitchells return
because i read maybe on this thread loads of scenes and that from the actual episode and it sounded good

----------


## BlackKat

> or isnt his mum or dad an alcholic maybe they could do what coronataion street did with jamie and have him look after his parent who is sick and he finds it hard because of the guilt with dannys death but its very unlikley they will bring another branch of the moon family in.


His father is/was (we don't know where he is now) an alcoholic, and also used to beat Jake and Danny. They spent time in different foster homes, but always ended up being sent back home. Danny mentioned their father used to leave them alone - he left them alone for two weeks one time with no money or food.

If his father was to turn up (which I'd love) I doubt it'd be a taking care of scenario. What would be interesting was if the father had reformed and wanted to reconnect with Jake - maybe hearing of Danny's death has made him realise what he's lost. I think that would be a good story. It could turn out the father hasn't or can't change his ways and goes back on the booze. Another good direction would be if the dad is truly reformed and sorry, but Jake still can't forgive him.

We don't know anything about their mother though -- not even whether she was around when the abuse was going on, whether she was also beat, whether she was a part of it or just negilent. For all we know she died when they were young, or left the family. We know zilch, so they could do all sorts with her.




> i also assume they might bring tracy ann back for some more scenes in court where jake may go to for the trial of chrissie watts i cant see eastenders letting a potential story like that just slip away.
> 
> although i never did see the week in which chrissie was in prison  i was on holiday so i dont know if chrissie severed all ties with jake (i mean its not like the ee episode guide gives you much to go on),on another not wasnt this the week it showed jake of the old not quite the jake who was made to look like ian beale during the mitchells return
> because i read maybe on this thread loads of scenes and that from the actual episode and it sounded good


Tracy-Ann is pregnant, so I don't think Chrissie will be back any time soon. I don't think Jake would go to the trial unless he was called as a witness.

Chrissie did sever all ties - she said if Jake tried to visit again she wouldn't see him. They did part on sort of good terms - even though she was pissed over the bail money, she got over it I think, and said under any other circumstances she'd have liked to marry him. She wanted Jake to get on with his life, and she also knew that Jake wouldn't wait forever and eventually he'd meet someone else even if he was still with Chrissie.

That week was good - we got lots of good Jake scenes. He tried to pick a fight, first with Chrissie's lawyer and then a guy in the bar. But that didn't work, so he had a one-night stand instead. He then (wonderfully, I might add) thanked the girl for the sex and left to go back and see Chrissie again.  :Lol:  He didn't tell Chrissie about the girl, but I think she could see it.

----------


## diamond1

lol sounds like a great week totally annoyed that i missed it

im wondering where all the characters in eastenders have gone (e.g juley,gus)i mean once jake and danny where like the main stoyline then he went with danny away from it for ages only to appear i think when dennis and sharon returned and then they went away again during the fire and jake sort of retunred to chrssie a changed person only to hide in the shadows.

speaking of which  i missed quite alot of eastenders from decemeber to january and im so glad to have set the recorder for nanas death because him and alfie had the very best scenes that episode i never did see nanas funeral dont know if he showed i assume he did i dont even know why spencer didnt go but i really hope they use him because joel beckett has been in tons of stuff like the office and a few films what im trying to get at is i hope they use jake as a character a bit more before he adds his name to the great under used people that have left like kate for instance

----------


## BlackKat

> lol sounds like a great week totally annoyed that i missed it
> 
> im wondering where all the characters in eastenders have gone (e.g juley,gus)i mean once jake and danny where like the main stoyline then he went with danny away from it for ages only to appear i think when dennis and sharon returned and then they went away again during the fire and jake sort of retunred to chrssie a changed person only to hide in the shadows.
> 
> speaking of which  i missed quite alot of eastenders from decemeber to january and im so glad to have set the recorder for nanas death because him and alfie had the very best scenes that episode i never did see nanas funeral dont know if he showed i assume he did i dont even know why spencer didnt go but i really hope they use him because joel beckett has been in tons of stuff like the office and a few films what im trying to get at is i hope they use jake as a character a bit more before he adds his name to the great under used people that have left like kate for instance


It is annoying when characters disappear for weeks (although I'm not missing Juley   :Lol:  ). I think Jake and Danny's first "disappearance" was due to them being axed, and then they reappeared for the exit storyline, which was obviously changed so Jake would have a reason to come back (Chrissie).

I completely agree that they aren't using him well at all. Although I'm enjoying the scenes he has now more than the ones we got during the Mitchells return. Even though he was in most of the episodes there, it was usually just "Look there's Jake with Chrissie behind the bar...next scene!" I'd rather have good scenes every few weeks where Jake actually has lines then that crapfest again. Of course what I'd really like is for Jake to have an actual storyline. They better do this Danny thing right, and they better do the fallout on Jake right as well, because no matter how contrived it is, I think Jake's reaction to having killed Danny has the potential to be great.

Jake was at Nana's funeral -- he came back on the Tuesday after Nana's death, the funeral was the Thursday. I agree, Jake and Alfie's scenes the day Nana died were just fantastic. Such good interaction, they worked well together.

----------


## diamond1

his scenes during the mitchells return where pointless only time i felt his presence was needed was when jhonny tried to set him up with the tape
other than that jake seemed cowardly which everyone knows isnt true as he did punch andy hunter once and nearly got himself shot for danny.i think they needed loads of characters involved in the whole plot

----------


## JustJodi

*HEY JAKE/DANNY  LOVERS,, CHECK THIS OUT:*


Feb.24,2006

Stars in Fast Cars
Nell McAndrew, Ainsley Harriot, Jilly Goolden and EastEnder Jake Maskall drive competitively to see who is tonight's fastest star in a car. 

this will be aired next Friday just before EE.. we get to see another side of "Danny"..

----------


## diamond1

Dont know if anyone is aware but stacys next flling is with jake whats everyones opinon on this -im not into the idea that jake would do this because his character has never shown he would be sexually intrested in someone as young as stacy althought its not wrong as stacy is shown as a mature teen anyway i still think jake is not the guy who would fall for stacy --and as for punching bradley theres two reasons this annoys me the guy has just recovered from his other black eye and two it dont make sense why jake would allow the phils and ians to get away with mistreating chrissie but when bradley does something wrong he hits him im not really up for this storyline

----------


## BlackKat

> Dont know if anyone is aware but stacys next flling is with jake whats everyones opinon on this -im not into the idea that jake would do this because his character has never shown he would be sexually intrested in someone as young as stacy althought its not wrong as stacy is shown as a mature teen anyway i still think jake is not the guy who would fall for stacy --and as for punching bradley theres two reasons this annoys me the guy has just recovered from his other black eye and two it dont make sense why jake would allow the phils and ians to get away with mistreating chrissie but when bradley does something wrong he hits him im not really up for this storyline


Nothing happens. She tries it on when she gets drunk, but Jake isn't interested. He tries to take her home as she's too drunk. Bradley sees them thinks Jake is trying it on, and tries to beat him up. Jake defends himself, Stacey throws up on his shoes. Jake goes home.

I'm glad it's not what it sounded like originally, because I also thought it was out of character.   :Smile:  


Btw, Danny should be back soon.   :Cheer:  The preview for the next issue of Soaplife (will be out two weeks today) has the snippet "Danny's decision: Why is Danny back in Walford." He should show up in the POs spoilers soon as well, either this Fridays or the next I'd say.

----------


## littlemo

I don't think a lot of these topics are allowed on this thread (spoilers). There's threads on the spoilers board.

----------


## BlackKat

There is a warning on the first page for spoilers. Possibly this thread should be in the spoiler section, but it's been here a while and we've discussed spoilers here since it was started.

There are threads for the spoilers in the spoiler forum, but we also sometimes like to discuss Jake's involvement in more detail. Surely it's better to keep that all in one place.   :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

It would indeed be out if character if he tries anything with Stacey, I can imagine though that he tries to help her if she is drunk.

----------


## diamond1

> Btw, Danny should be back soon.   The preview for the next issue of Soaplife (will be out two weeks today) has the snippet "Danny's decision: Why is Danny back in Walford." He should show up in the POs spoilers soon as well, either this Fridays or the next I'd say.


OMG ok you have made my night with that dunno why but i feel alot better
cant wait wonder if its in inside soap yet?

----------


## Babe14

That sounds more like Jake helping a damsel in distress! He just loves helping people bless.

----------


## BlackKat

Is it me...or did Jake call Chrissie a psycho? I mean, he might have been talking about someone else or more than one woman but...I'm pretty sure he was including Chrissie in it as well.

He was hilarious in the last scene. "Molested by a teenybopper and attacked by the ginger ninja," and "I've got jackets older than her."   :Lol:  

But...did Stacey throw up on the scruffy trainers? Because that just isn't on. They'll never be the same again. *mourns*   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Of course, now most likely it'll be bye bye Jakey for another two weeks until:

*Tuesday 21 March**
Meanwhile, Jake is shocked when a very familiar face turns up in Scarlet.*

That's all the mention of him that week. Phil's back on the Friday, so I think everything will kick off quite quickly.


Still annoyed that they aren't doing much with him, but hopefully things will start to pick up when things with Danny kick off, and in the aftermath of that.

----------


## Debs

the ginger ninja bit really did make me laugh!!

----------


## Babe14

Jake had that lovely battered leather on again I love him in that and it really does his character justice, gives him the perfect bad boy/rough edge look. The jacket, plus black jumper, lovely pair of jeans and the scruffy trainers really fits in with his character right now. Jake was on form and his character is now starting to be portrayed how I hoped it would be portrayed, it is just such a shame we hardly see jake on our screens these days...

Not sure about the storyline coming up as I'm not sure I like it. I love drama and grit but don't really want anymore of the Johnny Allen/Phil Mitchell gangster stuff, Eatenders is moving away from all that now. I want Jake to be a bit of a wild and naughty bad boy but not in gangster style, just soap bad boy style. Stil we will see what is going to happen.

I loved the comments about Stacey and Bradley to. Poor Jake he only took Stacey home because Dawn asked him to. Also I loved the way he said to Stacey " I'm taking you home" and whilst dragging her out of the pub towards the door "go on get out"

Kind of reminded me of a Jake and Danny mo..

I really do hope that Jake is going to be used correctly and get his fair share of storylines..

----------


## Babe14

and Jake didn't punch Bradley just restrained him and wrestled him to the ground after he jumped him..

----------


## BlackKat

Joel won Fittest Fella in the All About Soap Bubble Awards. *dances*   :Cheer:  

 
When we get pictures like that^ I ain't complaining either,   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Wub:  


Danny spoilers as well. Danny is an idiot (like we didn't know that) and well done Jakey for telling him to get lost.   :Angel:

----------


## littlemo

> and Jake didn't punch Bradley just restrained him and wrestled him to the ground after he jumped him..


I know! people can't half take things out of context. It was so funny when Bradley pushed Jake to floor! I keep watching that bit over and over again. Ah! Bradley is so sweet! No thought for his personal safety, he's just all out to protect Stacey. 

Jake's not that bad a guy really. He's not very understanding but at least he's not a thug.

----------


## Babe14

> Joel won Fittest Fella in the All About Soap Bubble Awards. *dances* 
> 
> 
> When we get pictures like that^ I ain't complaining either, 
> 
> 
> Danny spoilers as well. Danny is an idiot (like we didn't know that) and well done Jakey for telling him to get lost.


It's the battered leather which done it :Love:  

*Thud*  :Wub:   :Love:  
 Maybe now that Joel has gotten over his "shyness" we'll be seeing a LOT MORE of him!!

Well we know that he's sexy and this has just proved it (and I might add getting sexier every day!!)

Well done Joel

I wish Danny would get lost and stay losted

I see Jakey has that lovely black number on :Love:  

P.S. Just call me "Mystic Babe" :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I know! people can't half take things out of context. It was so funny when Bradley pushed Jake to floor! I keep watching that bit over and over again. Ah! Bradley is so sweet! No thought for his personal safety, he's just all out to protect Stacey. 
> 
> Jake's not that bad a guy really. He's not very understanding but at least he's not a thug.


No Jake isn't a thug just a bit of a bad boy which I like and hope he will become a lreal soap bad boy (not a thug) Jake can be very understanding at times as we have seen and the reason why he isn't now is because of what has been happening to him. The character is going in the right direction in my opinion :Smile:

----------


## Tannie

I agree he isn't a thug he's just acting like he had to when he grew up. Didn't Jake's and Danny's father beat them up or something? When is the scenes with Jake and Danny and all that happeing i got told March but never the date? After what has happened with Alfie and Nana and Chrissie i really think he is doing good. I wonder what he will be like when Danny comes back?

----------


## BlackKat

> When is the scenes with Jake and Danny and all that happeing i got told March but never the date?


Check out Week 12 and Week 13 in the spoiler section for info on Danny's return.  :Smile:  They don't really say anything we don't already know, but it's got the dates on there for the big Johnny week.

----------


## Tannie

It's a shame all the stuff happening with Johnny just has to be when my exams are i'm realy upset about that  :Crying:   i was looking really forward to it althrough my dad is recording it for me  :Big Grin:   i'm really happy now  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Cheer:   :Cheer:

----------


## megan999

What is Jake doing now? Looks like he's given Alfie's stall to Deano. I thought he was working in the Bookies??  :Searchme:  Can't wait for the big Johnny storyline.  :Cheer:

----------


## littlemo

> What is Jake doing now? Looks like he's given Alfie's stall to Deano. I thought he was working in the Bookies??  Can't wait for the big Johnny storyline.


Jake is working in the bookies. They haven't been very clear about it, but there was one scene where Pat asked Jake to work in the bookies in exchange for Deano running what used to be Alfie's stall. It's a bit confusing because we haven't seen Jake at the bookies or even seen where he lives now. I'm not sure if he still lives where all the Moons used to, in Pat's old house. 

To be honest I don't see the purpose of Jake being in the square anymore. Well apart from the storyline coming up. After that he'll be again on his own in the square. What's the point? I know a lot of people like Jake's character, which is why you have this thread but I just don't see that he's needed.

----------


## megan999

> Jake is working in the bookies. 
> 
> To be honest I don't see the purpose of Jake being in the square anymore. Well apart from the storyline coming up. After that he'll be again on his own in the square. What's the point? I know a lot of people like Jake's character, which is why you have this thread but I just don't see that he's needed.


Thanks. Yeah, I agree, he sort of seems a bit lost at the moment  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

> Thanks. Yeah, I agree, he sort of seems a bit lost at the moment


As I have said and others the reason for this is because the character has not been used or given any storylines.  If Jake had some decent stroylines, there is scope and potential for plenty just read this and other Jake related threads, then the character would no appear to be "Lost".  When we do get the odd glimpse of Jake he's character is developing nicely, but he has to be in the front line more or the character will become pointless and if this was to happen I would be very very annoyed :Angry:  

*N.B Although everyones opinion is respected and interesting to read, please remember that this thread is for people who LIKE the character Jake.*

----------


## Babe14

> or even seen where he lives now. I'm not sure if he still lives where all the Moons used to, in Pat's old house.


He still lives at no 41 Albert Square :Smile:

----------


## x Amby x

The big storyline coming up is going to be great with Jake, Danny, Johnny Phil and Grant!

----------


## Babe14

> The big storyline coming up is going to be great with Jake, Danny, Johnny Phil and Grant!


I hope so. Still a bit unsure about it, but at least Jake will get a look in for a change..

----------


## Tannie

> The big storyline coming up is going to be great with Jake, Danny, Johnny Phil and Grant!


Oh it will be because it has Jake in it :Stick Out Tongue:  althrough it's a shame ee just have to have it when my exams are on but luckily my dad is being nice and recording it for me!  :Cheer:   :Big Grin:

----------


## BlackKat

Jake is mentioned in the PO spoilers for Week 14, and it seems Jake now has some responsibility for Ruby.   :Searchme:  

Well, all I'll say is they better either get Ruby back to how she was pre-October when I liked her, or it better just be a one week thing until she's settled at the Slaters.

However, if she is likeable again I think it could be a good thing. As I said before, I liked the early scenes with between Ruby and the Moon brothers. I also think if Jake is responsible for Ruby (as it sounds like he is what with giving Charlie the money as well as taking her back to the Slaters) then it's very in character. I do have a theory on _why_ Jake is responsible for her but it's probably totally off-course.

Of course, it may just be a small "You can stay at the Slaters, here's some money for upkeep now bugger off and leave me alone," but having Jake looking out for Ruby could have the potential to be good *if* they repair the damage to Ruby's character. If she's how she's been since October and during Juley/Ruby I want her to die soon as possible kthnxbi. She isn't ruining any of our monthly three Jake scenes (a joke...a very bitter Joke).

----------


## Babe14

Um..interesting..

I like the idea of Jakey possibly "adopting" Ruby as a Surrogate Sister..

She'll be different if Jakey was to advise her, look out for her, care for her and be there for her.  The main reason Ruby became annoying was because of the way Johnny's character panned out.

P.S I too have my own "Theories" about this one. :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

There's scan of next weeks Soaplife on Talk Walford (I think if you subscribe you get it delivered earlier than Tuesday).

Jake does shoot Danny but he only means to wound him (in order to stop him shooting the Mitchells). However then he realises he went too far and Danny's dead. Jake goes into shock and buries Danny in the forest.


I hope we don't see a storyline of Jake trying to avoid people finding out about him killing Danny. Firstly because we've just done that with Chrissie and Den. Secondly because it'd probably end with Jake getting sent down, meaning his character would have just been completely wasted. I can see this being likely though.  :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

Oh god I hope not! No one knows about Danny's whereabouts or where he is at the mo, so maybe it will stay this way and when Jake does accidentally kill Danny no one will be any the wiser. Mind you given the fact that Jake goes into shock and buries his brother this could mean that Jake will disappear for a while (when doesn't he) and hopefully HE WILL return and instead of acting "weird" he will just be normal but with a care free attitude and go off the rails, not giving a damn about anyone or anything. This would work if done correctly because the ODD glimpse we've had of Jake lately has shown the character with a carefree attitude.

Also with the Mitchells involved they will be the soundof it owe Jake,so they would make sure that he was alright and give him the help he needs.  Afterall the Mitchells are experts at covering their tracks.  This would be good as I like the idea of Jake and Phil teaming up together.

Maybe this is the "Going dark" period that has been talked about and will lead to this "Happiness" that Jake is suppose to be getting. Mean come on give the guy a break!

Maybe the Mother/Father will turn up, the "childhood" sweetheart, maybe all three with extended family and this will be the turning point for poor Jakey. They maybe the ones to pull him through his darkness. This would tie in with the "New Family Drama Orientated" period.

I'm still in two minds about this storyline as Eastenders is going away from the "Gangster" stuff, which I am glad of because the end of the "Johnny era" really did exhaust it all and put it all down the pan. Yes we need bad boys (not necessary thugs) and Jake makes an excellent bad boy with a heart. Eastenders is now Family Drama Orientated which I now prefer.

----------


## Babe14

P.S I have this piccy in my head of Jake's face when he realises what he has done and can picture him in the forest burrying  his brother, maybe the Mitchells will want to help but Jake refuses their help???

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh god I hope not! No one knows about Danny's whereabouts or where he is at the mo, so maybe it will stay this way and when Jake does accidentally kill Danny no one will be any the wiser.


This is what I'm hoping as well -- that no one would be looking for Danny either. I'd much rather see Jake trying to come to terms with what he did, than have a covering up storyline.

I'm a little confused about the Mitchells involvement in Danny's death. Jake finds Danny just about to murder them and shoots him. So they must see Jake do it, and therefore must be involved in covering it up. As well as (if the spoilers are all correct) Johnny is either there or arrives soon after to try and murder the Mitchells and Jake, and then Ruby turns up to stop him. So the Mitchells, Johnny and Ruby must all see Danny's body (I doubt Jake would have time to bury the body that quickly especially if he's in shock). So, yeah, very confused about who else is involved in burying Danny.


There's a heartbreaking picture with the article (when I get the mags on Tuesday I'll scan them all in). Danny's lying on the ground dead and Jake's just crouching down hugging him and burying his face in Danny's jacket.   :Crying:

----------


## Tannie

aw Johnny can't kiill Jakey he's done nothing wrong well apart from kill Danny but he didn't mean it

----------


## Babe14

> I'd much rather see Jake trying to come to terms with what he did, than have a covering up storyline.


No we can't have another cover up storylines, that would be so repetitive. 





> I'm a little confused about the Mitchells involvement in Danny's death.


I would say Johnny.




> Jake finds Danny just about to murder them and shoots him. So they must see Jake do it, and therefore must be involved in covering it up.


Sounds like it and this could be the start of Jake becoming invovled with the Mitchells or rather Phil. Something which I would like to see. This could lead to a bad boy image with a heart for Jake, him going dark




> As well as (if the spoilers are all correct) Johnny is either there or arrives soon after to try and murder the Mitchells and Jake, and then Ruby turns up to stop him. So the Mitchells, Johnny and Ruby must all see Danny's body (I doubt Jake would have time to bury the body that quickly especially if he's in shock). So, yeah, very confused about who else is involved in burying Danny.


I would say just Jake and the Mitchells.

And this could lead up to Jake and Ruby becoming like brother/sister.





> There's a heartbreaking picture with the article (when I get the mags on Tuesday I'll scan them all in). Danny's lying on the ground dead and Jake's just crouching down hugging him and burying his face in Danny's jacket.


Awww..poor Jakey. Those gorgeous tears of his will flow again :Love:   :Crying:  

One things for certain Danny stuffs up Jake's life again, but this time it's for the final time and Jake will now be free of him, free to move on and hopefully find happiness and have a life without anyone suddenly turning up to ruin things for him..
Finally thanks for all the spoilers/articles your posting :Smile:

----------


## Dutchgirl

I was surfing the internet yesterday and came across a picture of Danny and Jake, I presume in Scarlett's, Danny looked very smart in his suit and Jake looked so surprised, cannot remember where the picture was, going to see if i can find it!

----------


## BlackKat

There's a hell of a lot in the mags this week so I decided just to post the scans here that focus on the Jake bits of the week, instead of everything about the Mitchells vs Johnny etc. If you want any of that though just ask.  :Smile: 

*Inside Soap*
 

 

*Soaplife*

----------


## BlackKat

*All About Soap*



 


All About Soap also has a preview for the next issue with a picture of Jake (from the week Chrissie was in prison, I think they just picked any photo of Jake looking sad.) With the caption *Suicide? Will Jake's guilt become too much to bear?*  :Crying:  I'm pretty confident that he isn't actually gonna die, but I can see him trying or at least thinking about it.   :Sad:  Poor Jakey. *glares at Danny*

----------


## Dutchgirl

OMG what ecxiting pictures, poor Jake! :Sad:

----------


## Siobhan

in this picture just read the caption with Phil and ian.. made me laugh  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Well it was nice to see Danny so moved at hearing about Nana's death...oh wait. Well, I liked the scene where he apologised for almost getting Jake killed last time he was arou...oh wait. Okay, then I liked the scene where they spent a decent amount of time on them rather than cutting to a boring storyline like Naomi/Soni...oh wait. None of that happpened.

Danny? Still an idiot. Looks to be an idiot right up to his death. Except with the info that he _filmed_ Dennis's death on his _phone_ he might just make the upgrade into sick idiot.

I would comment on the scenes but everytime I started getting into them they cut away to some other crap. Um...the second to last scene with Jake saying he wouldn't be around if Danny was going to self destruct again was very good. As was the scene where Jake was asking how Danny was working for Johnny.

But Danny? "I got bored. So I decided to stab someone and film it and then come back and mess your life up again. Hi Jakey boy!"   :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

> Well it was nice to see Danny so moved at hearing about Nana's death...oh wait. Well, I liked the scene where he apologised for almost getting Jake killed last time he was arou...oh wait. Okay, then I liked the scene where they spent a decent amount of time on them rather than cutting to a boring storyline like Naomi/Soni...oh wait. None of that happpened.
> 
> Danny? Still an idiot. Looks to be an idiot right up to his death. Except with the info that he _filmed_ Dennis's death on his _phone_ he might just make the upgrade into sick idiot.
> 
> I would comment on the scenes but everytime I started getting into them they cut away to some other crap. Um...the second to last scene with Jake saying he wouldn't be around if Danny was going to self destruct again was very good. As was the scene where Jake was asking how Danny was working for Johnny.
> 
> But Danny? "I got bored. So I decided to stab someone and film it and then come back and mess your life up again. Hi Jakey boy!"


Agree. Agree. Agree

OMG I didn't realise that Danny actually filmed D's death on his phone!

Hopefully this will help Jakey realise that Danny wasn't Danny anymore and what sort of sick psycho he had become.

Comments:

So Danny found himself and decided that he belonged to the dark side where he can happily be a murderer and a sick psycho.

Mess up Jake's life AGAIN, AGAIN!!

Chose a life of darkness and murder over love and loyalty. Stuff you Jake don't care about everything you've done for me..um where do I start..oh I'll just crap all over you.

Hey I'm a "Gangster" now and work for Johnny, that makes me indestructable.

I did like seeing the two of them together again and loved Jakey's comments.

But I am REALLY REALLY going to hate Danny this time and sorry to say he has it all coming to him.

Don't like the idea of Jakey thinking about suicide, but like you said maybe he will feel like ending it all but someone will talk him round by pointing out what a sick psychotic idiot, out of control murdering, waste of space, "unrecognisable" brother Danny had become. Does he really want to waste his life because of the selfish B/d and let Danny win or does he want to live and go on to become stronger and actually have a life, a happier much happier one..

Lovvvvve the piccys.. he is gorgeous.

See his up for sexiest fella in the British Noms!!

----------


## Tannie

i missed last night as i was out and my dad never recorderd it   :Angry:   :Crying:   but i'm going to get him to record the omnibus no matter what happens  :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:   and i really think danny is sick filming killing someone on you're phone that's really sad!

----------


## BlackKat

Joel was just on BBC breakfast. Didn't say much that was new, just the general about what happens this week. He did have quite a bit of stubble going on though   :Wub:  ...in fact, just a bit more and it could almost have been classed as a beard. I'm guessing this is for the show, and not just that he forgot to shave. Looked rather sexy, though I don't think a full beard would suit.   :Searchme:  Quite tanned as well.

They also showed a clip of an argument with Johnny over Danny, with Danny there as well. It did mention that Danny isn't well, and he does seem to have completely lost it. As with last time with the fire, I think it depends how they show it whether I'll be left feeling sympathy for someone who's clearly not mentally well and therefore can't really be held accountable, or I just end up wanting him to shut up and die already.

----------


## Babe14

> Joel was just on BBC breakfast. Didn't say much that was new, just the general about what happens this week. He did have quite a bit of stubble going on though  ...in fact, just a bit more and it could almost have been classed as a beard. I'm guessing this is for the show, and not just that he forgot to shave. Looked rather sexy, though I don't think a full beard would suit.  Quite tanned as well.


 :Wub:  *Thud* No he can't have a beard it would be terrible, but stubble :Love:  

So I'm guessing by the fact that Joel has a tan, that Jake may well disappear again after this week and then actually have his own storyline!!

I really hope that with all these new characters coming in that Jake (Joel) isn't pushed to one side.  If this does happen and if I were Joel I'd defect to ITV!!

Not sure about this week as I have a feeling it may end up being all Mitchell and Johnny orientated.. still we shall see. (I will wait for the omnibus)




> They also showed a clip of an argument with Johnny over Danny, with Danny there as well. It did mention that Danny isn't well, and he does seem to have completely lost it. As with last time with the fire, I think it depends how they show it whether I'll be left feeling sympathy for someone who's clearly not mentally well and therefore can't really be held accountable, or I just end up wanting him to shut up and die already.


I HATE Him! And don't think that will change, ever since Danny came into the soap he has had a time bomb inside him waiting to go off. Unfortunately it looks as though it is doing already and poor Jakey suffers the consequences ONCE AGAIN.

----------


## Layne

I don't like the way they are doing this, i am sorry but jake killing danny, he is going to dispose of him then have to live with it remind you of any one else who killed someone and disposed of them then had to live with it (chrissie) where is she now, prision, i don't want jake to go to prison, god i hate ee sometimes!This is going to happen i am just like predicting it i can see it happening

----------


## Layne

> There's a hell of a lot in the mags this week so I decided just to post the scans here that focus on the Jake bits of the week, instead of everything about the Mitchells vs Johnny etc. If you want any of that though just ask.


Thanks for scanning those  :Wub:  I loved the interview one with him, its nice to know that he has kept in contact with tracy!  :Wub:  Oh and i need to find out this local pub he goes too  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tannie

Layne when you find out you could tell me then i could  come down :Stick Out Tongue:  althrough its a shame i live up in scotland :Sad:  and i predicted that to he won't get away with it

----------


## Layne

> Layne when you find out you could tell me then i could  come down althrough its a shame i live up in scotland and i predicted that to he won't get away with it


yep sure will honey!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Then we can punce on an unsuspected nigel and Joel! yey!

----------


## Tannie

Yay that would be brilliant :Stick Out Tongue:  watch out Tanya and Layne are coming!

----------


## BlackKat

Radio Times Soap and Flannel Review: 


> You might have hoped that Johnnyâs confession to involvement in Dennisâs murder would somehow draw a line under the whole sorry business, bring what daytime talk show hosts call âclosureâ. Some hope. *With guilt gnawing away at his psyche like an eager beaver, Jakeâs mental state deteriorates â and it wasnât all that steely to begin with. Patâs attempts at intervention hardly pay dividends, as the last remaining Moon sits broken and alone.* With Jake looking over her, Ruby, too, walks troubled in the night. Naturally, Stacey, with her heart as big as her earrings, frets for her friend, but with gossip about Rubyâs dad sweeping the Square, mere concern may be no comfort for poor Miss Allen.


Uh. Yeah. My initial thought was (in an exact quote) âIck!â There may have also been a âEw,â thrown in. I think itâs in character for Jake to try and find someone else to take care of, and I think itâs believable that, after what he did to Danny, heâd take it too far. My misgivings are, 1) I donât like Ruby. 2) Sheâs a 17 year old girl, and thereâs a big risk that it could come across the wrong way. The word âobsessionâ just has all these icky connotations, and while heâs not interested in Ruby in a sexual way thereâs a chance it might come across that way. So âIckâ.

However, like I said, I think itâs in character and believable, even if I still donât like it.

Iâm also curious about the interview labelling Jake as a âmanic depressive.â It seems kindaâ¦early to be labelling him with a mental disorder. I mean obviously he isnât wired right and I donât think him (or Danny) have ever been wired right. Butâ¦he just shot his brother! Of course heâs going to go nuts. But with psycho Danny, alcoholic abuser Dad, and now âmanically depressedâ Jake, Iâm even more curious as to what the mother was like. ;) They say insanity runs in the family.   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Ah, well. Parts of it sound good, parts donât, we can but wait and see.

----------


## diamond1

typical jakes got all these storylines and im gonna miss the episode where he kills his brother   :Wal2l:   oh well i pray that i either i catch the omnibus or the ee website puts up a video of their recap section that is actually worthy of watching

----------


## BlackKat

> typical jakes got all these storylines and im gonna miss the episode where he kills his brother    oh well i pray that i either i catch the omnibus or the ee website puts up a video of their recap section that is actually worthy of watching


If you do end up missing it I can type up a transcript for you,   :Searchme:  I know it's not the same as watching it, but you'll know what was said.  :Smile:  I hope you get the chance to see it.

I'm a bit disappointed with this week so far, but hopefully tonights is good. I think in the next few weeks we're going to see Jake completely lose it, which should be good to watch as well (I know that sounds a bit sadistic, but oh well.   :Lol:  )

----------


## diamond1

in the end i did get to watch it im really glad i did but thanks for the offer  :Smile:  

this week has been surprising really dannys rapidly gone worse with his mental state. i didnt quite get the "special bond" he had wth ruby i mean once he let ruby down gently and now he secretley cuddles her when she sleeps and also if he liked ruby as much as he did why didnt he challenge juley he must of been jhonnys henchman around that time and i cant work out why he didnt fight the mitchells back in october either seeing as jhonny was deparate for backup

but i think alot of the credit of friday is down to everyone involved im not a big fan of phil and grant and their superhero approach to all things jhonny allen recentley
but the gun point part was well acted espcially grant looking as if he where going to die .

but as a jake fan i do feel that it was his episode and now ee has an excuse to put him on tv for once although im sure that will change once sonia martin and naomi get back from their week off.

cant wait for next weeks scenes and the rumored attempted suicide week after next although if true it will be supergrant that saves the day-again

----------


## BlackKat

Fantastic episode on Friday. Well worth sitting through the rest of the week for. I think the Jake & Danny scenes stood out the most, and definitely did the brotherly bond justice. I loved the way that even with Danny gone as far as he'd gone he still had that loyalty to Jake, still wanted to get Dennis back for punching Jake that time, still had their picture up, still tried to phone him. And Danny thinking he had a debt to Jake for saving his life, but Jake being so adament that he didn't.   :Crying:  

And Jake, despite the stupidity in leaving the spade behind, making sure Danny got something resembling a headstone.   :Crying:   :Crying:  

I hope Phil and Grant are somewhat supportive the next few weeks. I liked them in the woods with Grant not wanting to leave Jake on his own, but then back in the Square they seemed to be acting like Jake was going to be an inconvenience "We're gonna need to keep an eye on him." Geez, he just shot his brother to save your lives!

Jake's line to Ruby also stood out "You don't have to talk to me or even look at me but you have to get in this car because I can't leave you here." So sad.

But my favourite scene was of course the end. Jake washing his hands was heartbreaking. I was so glad Jake got the last scene, and Joel was brilliant.   :Clap: 

Amazing episode, from all sides (apart from Ruby, but I'll ignore her.   :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## Layne

I agree with you, Joel was brilliant and the scenes were so sad, especially the last ones, how is he going to cope  :Sad:

----------


## Bree

wow Joels acting was brill last night he was sooooo cute i  loved the scene with him and danny when he hit jake i dont like danny but its just the way he said it  :Stick Out Tongue:  i cant wait till mondays eppie now and see some more of Joel   :Wub:

----------


## Yorkshire_Rose

Joel was amazing in last nights episode. The simple action of him washing his hands conveyed his emotions over his actions. Will he be able to get over the fact that once again he has lost someone close to him.

----------


## BlackKat

I've done some screencaps of Joel on BBC Breakfast. First time doing screencaps so I hope the quality is okay. There's only a few, but I'll also be doing some of Jake's scenes in last weeks episodes.

link to album 

Feel free to use in fanart if you want, but please don't repost these anywhere.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

last night made me think when danny was saying about dennis punching jake it made me think he did sort of say to dennis back then something like "touch my brother again and you wont be serving spirits you'll be one" i never guessed he was telling the truth 

although i really cant understand why danny and jhonny have got into the happy slapping craze all of a sudden not only that they have taken it a step up to knifes and guns.....(bit of humor there)

i really would like to hear jakes comments sometime in the future when he admits to himself what he has done what he thought of danny before he killed him

----------


## Tannie

i loved last night's episode. he was really good in it.

----------


## Layne

Joel was on Johnathon Ross's Radio show on saturday by the way, if you go on the website you'll be able to listen again, he was on near the end, i only caught the last few minutes, but it was funny!  :Stick Out Tongue:  x
Ta for the caps kat! x

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for letting us know Layne, just had a listen.  :Big Grin: 



Thursday screencaps

Friday screencaps

Again, please don't repost these.

----------


## Babe14

Poor Jakey, Good Riddance Danny and aww how sweet was Grant "You shouldn't be alone right now.." " We'll have to keep an eye on him" I really like Jake and the Mitchells together, also Jake and Ruby. All Jake and Ruby have now is one another and I'm looking forward to hopefully a brother/sister relationship developing. It will be good for Jake to have someone to look out for and feel that it will help him come to terms with things, plus also I think he'll have the Mitchells too. Jake has always cared and in a way looked out for Ruby since she came to the square, well in the beginning anyway. Jake and Ruby need one another.

All in all great viewing towards the end of the week and fantastic acting yet again by the wonderful Joel, he truly is amazing. Also I have to say well done to Jake Maskell also he was very good.

Very sad in the end and it is obvious that Phil is feeling very very bad about everything.

Looking forward to all these storylines coming up involving the lovely and wonderful Joel and especally looking forward to seeing how Jake will cope with it all.

----------


## Babe14

Forgot to mention I loved the way Jake stood up to Johnny, loved "Action" Jake and I loved the end when Jake said to Johnny "Things didn't work out quite how you expected Johnny.." The anger in his voice and on his face mixed in with all the emotional turmoil that he was experiencing at that very moment, fantastic.

Easties have done it again, made us love Joel EVEN MORE and glad that Danny has finally gone.

----------


## BlackKat

I felt sorry for Danny in the end. He was just so innocent and he honestly couldn't see any problem with what he'd done, or was going to do. Remember Alfie said to Johnny that Danny was just a kid. He had real mental problems that weren't his fault and Johnny took advantage of that.

I feel most sympathy for Jake of course, but I just felt so sad for both of them. I don't think I've ever hated Johnny more than when I saw Danny's tiny little 'bedroom.' (Also hated Ruby then as she must have know where Danny was sleeping.)

----------


## Dutchgirl

> how sweet was Grant "You shouldn't be alone right now.." " We'll have to keep an eye on him"


Not sure if he meant it to be luvvy duffy, I think that maybe they think Jake could harm them in the future! :Cool:

----------


## stacyefc

i thought jakes face was so cute but i felt so sorry for him

----------


## littlemo

> Not sure if he meant it to be luvvy duffy, I think that maybe they think Jake could harm them in the future!


I think Grant and Phil genuinely felt sorry for Jake. They know how close brothers can be, Phil almost lost Grant, and he was torn up about it. And they know what happened to Danny must have torn Jake apart as well. You don't get over something like killing your own brother! (not that I would know! lol). 

I feel really sorry for Jake!

----------


## BlackKat

I agree that Phil and Grant will be understanding with Jake and hopefully supportive. However it's also a priority for them to make sure he doesn't go the police.


The interview with Joel in Inside Soap said Jake and Grant were going to become quite close, so we might see a friendship there.   :Searchme:  Especially as Grant is the calmer of the two brothers now.

----------


## Babe14

> Not sure if he meant it to be luvvy duffy, I think that maybe they think Jake could harm them in the future!


No I disagree.  Grant and Phil know that if it wasn't for Jake they both would be dead and maybe Jake too, therefore they OWE Jake.  Grant meant that remark in a caring way, that him and Phil were going to look out for Jake and make sure that he doesn't harm himself and be there for him. Remember the Mitchells look out for people who look out for them.

----------


## Babe14

> I agree that Phil and Grant will be understanding with Jake and hopefully supportive. However it's also a priority for them to make sure he doesn't go the police.


By doing that Jake would be the only one to pay the consequences as he was the one who shot Danny and Phil/Grant were the victims this time. I don't think that Phil and Grant are worried about Jake going to the police as they have nothing to worry about for once.





> The interview with Joel in Inside Soap said Jake and Grant were going to become quite close, so we might see a friendship there.  Especially as Grant is the calmer of the two brothers now.


Good that is exactly what I want. At first I thought Phil and Jake but after Phil's recent behaviour I think no. Phil and Grant have reversed their roles, Grant is the calmer now after his therapy sessions in Brazil and Phil is the psychotic one, like Grant used to be.  I am pleased that Grant has changed and I really quite like him now, phil used to be my fav but not now.  However after this feuding and the people whose lives has been destroyed by it, Jake, Ruby and Sharon being the main ones and all the guilt that he is feeling I am hoping that Phil will once again become calm.

I am so pleased that Jake and the Mitchells may be friends and by the looks of it very good ones. For Jake the Mitchells could become his family and Ruby his "adopted" sister, for Ruby she would have Jake as her Big brother "Figure" and because of her friendship with Stacey the Slaters as her family.

Jake will get through all of this with this kindo f support, especially with the Mitchells being there for him. Jake will have someone to care about still and for the first time in his life Jake will have someone to take care of him.

Hopefully Grant will be around for a very long time.

----------


## Babe14

> I felt sorry for Danny in the end. He was just so innocent and he honestly couldn't see any problem with what he'd done, or was going to do. Remember Alfie said to Johnny that Danny was just a kid. He had real mental problems that weren't his fault and Johnny took advantage of that.


Sorry but I had no sympathy for Danny what so ever, he chose Johnny over Jake and wouldn't listen to Jake.  After he told Jake about Dennis and showed him the video on the phone he pulled a gun on his own brother, this lead to Jake attacking and punching Danny one (loved that) then in return Danny hit Jake with the broom handle, he took a picture of Jake lying motionless on the floor whilst doing so he said "You hurt my feelings, I don't like you anymore"  So IMO in the end Danny couldn't careless about Jake, only about Johnny and Ruby. Danny wasn't Danny anymore he had become a cold blooded murderer and gone down a very dark road from which there was no return. Not to mention him drugging and groping Ruby. However I do agree that Johnny was partly to blame for this, plus his abusive childhood, but I still have no sympathy for this kind of person.  Danny had become unrecognisable, hopefully Jake will realise this, maybe with help from Grant and therefore realise that it wasn't Danny his brother he killed but someone who had become a cold blooded murderer and would of killed him too without giving it a second thought.

----------


## BlackKat

Lots of Jake in the magazines, I'm scanning them in now. He's wearing a rather nice hoodie/jacket combo. Sorry...I shouldn't be concentrating on his clothes when he's in trauma, but y'know.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Thanks Angel, what would we do without you?

Well I'll let you into a secret during all the action  last week I was concentrating on Jake's ASSETS  (won't go into details!!!)as well as those lovely hands, I am really pleased as their have been some really lovely shots of his hands recently.  Also I love his tuffty bits that stick up at the side of his hair on the top. I'm always helping myself to a nice eyeful however traumatic things are for him. Poor baby, I just keep saying come here and I will love you better!!!
/

----------


## BlackKat

*Inside Soap*

 

*Soaplife*

----------


## BlackKat

*All About Soap*

 


Itâs also mentioned in the episode guides that Jake is named as Rubyâs new guardian. However in All About Soap it says âRuby and Jake turn over a new leaf,â for the following episode but in Soaplife âRuby bites the hand that feeds her,â so Iâm not sure if sheâs happy about it or not.


Anyway, as I said: hoodie+jacket = yummy.

It sounds like the Mitchells bros are really going to be there for Jake these next few weeks which is good. Iâm especially impressed with Grantâs way of snapping Jake out of it. Iâm also pleased that it sounds like Jake does decide to go on, but that itâs still acknowledged itâs going to be hard for him. The pics of him beating up Juley look quite scary though â lots of blood. I donât think weâve ever seen Jake lose it to that extent, not even over Danny. (Well I guess this is over Danny sort of, but you know what I mean.)

But on the whole justâ¦*hugs Jakey* Poor guy.  :Sad:

----------


## Layne

Thanks for doing those scans honey, awwwwwww poor Jake!!  :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

wow looks like a great week ahead cant wait for the scenes beating up juley looks like psycho jake and more scenes with the mitchells looks good

----------


## BlackKat

I think we're getting some fantastic Jake scenes at the moment. I'm slightly disappointed we aren't getting more but I think it's a slow build up to next week. Also, while the scenes are great, until something happens they would get repetitive.

Joel is doing brilliant though. Especially as the majority of the scenes have had no dialogue. Liked his and Pat's scene tonight, and his outburst at her, though I think Pat was slightly harsh with telling him to come back to work - something was clearly wrong. He really is completely losing it.  :Sad:  

Might not be a lot of scenes, but for me they're completely stealing the episodes.   :Thumbsup:

----------


## Layne

Joel i think is doing an amazing job, like you say kat, he is doing very well and considering he hasn't much dialogue, the scenes i though when he was just on his own, his hands shaking were quite emotional, i think joel is doing really well!
Poor jakey though ......  :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

Wow looks like some great Jakey scenes ahead and it looks like he is wearing the "battered" Leather "Swoon" " Faint" "Thud"  :Wub:  
So pleased that Jake and the Mitchells are being thrown together they do look right together in those piccys, especially Jake and Grant in their "Leathers"
Glad that we are going to see yet another side to gorgeous Jake's character and it looks like more fantastic acting from the wonderful Joel. :Love:  

But awww Jakey I want to cuddle him :Crying:  

Hopefully Ruby's character will change when Jake becomes her guardian. I think that at first she will reject Jake because of the fact that he killed Danny and obviously to her this is her father all over again. In the end though, prob after Jakey's suicide ?attempt?, thought?,  I think they will bond hence "Jake and Ruby turn over a new leaf", because then she will realise that Jake is nothing like her father and just how much pain he is in. In other words Jake done what he did because he had no choice, not because he  got a kick out of it. 
In away this situ sort of reminds me of the Dennis/Dalton storyline.  Dennis was comletely distrort after shooting Dalton. 
P.S Thanks again lovely piccys..

----------


## diamond1

typical phil mitchel comment

dont know what night it was but phil was talking to grant after grant rang jake and said something like "dont worry about him ring carla" ha nice one phil i mean its not like he saved your lives or anything i mean he will get over it he only killed someone oh wait not just anyone his brother.babe14 is right this is like dennis/dalton, jake is like dennis grieving and phil is just being the selfish oaf he always was.  :Wal2l:  

well at least jake and grant will become hopefully mates in the future
and shut phil up.i do hope that this jake thing will carry on abit longer because i dont want a few weeks of jake grieving then we see him next in september

----------


## BlackKat

> i do hope that this jake thing will carry on abit longer because i dont want a few weeks of jake grieving then we see him next in september


I agree with this. I think it's good that he realises he does want to live and go on. But I hope they show there's a difference between wanting to go on and actually being able to. It's a good first step and one he does need to get past but it's still going to be a uphill struggle.

----------


## diamond1

sadly i heard ruby has some new storylines coming up and so do martin/sonia/naomi so cya next year jake!!

on a serious note though with pat being his "surrogate mum" in the near future soon hopefully he will be an addition to the wicks household because i really find the house he is in completley depressing and unsuited to one single person living there.

also im not sure but isnt the bookies turning into a post office soon??if so maybe jake will find employment in scarlets with new managment or elsewhere....

----------


## Babe14

Great I love all this character interaction tat Jake is going to have, this is exactly what I want and the people I want him to have interaction with. I have always liked Jake and Pat together and thought that he would fit very nicely into the Wicks fold. Jake would prob become the son that Pat always wanted, Pat the mother Jake always wanted, Grant woud be a very good friend to Jake and vice versa and Ruby would be Jake's "surrogate" sister something I have always liked since that kitchen scene after Ruby was mugged. As for Phil well from reading your post Diamond1 he can Bugger off.
I really hope also that we aren't just going to get another flash in the pan where Jake is concerned and that he WILL get his fair share of the storylines as we were promised, he really is a very interesting and good character and the interactions that are coming up provide some very good and wide scope for some excellent storylines. Hopefully some of these Ruby stroylines will involve Jake along with all these new charaters that are coming into the soap.

----------


## Babe14

As for Jake working down Scarlets again, I think yes I can see Jake and Grant running the place together, but on the other hand I'm not sure if Jake would want to work out Scarlets again after all the Johnny stuff. Too many bad memories,but there again you never know which way things will swing with Jake and that's the beauty of his character.

----------


## BlackKat

From the EE website:

*BBC Radio 1 Sat 8 Apr 10:00*  
Vernon Kay hits the airwaves with guest Joel Beckett from EastEnders, a selection of fantastic music and plenty of laughs, featuring Brian's World and Vernon's Jukebox.

 :Smile:

----------


## Layne

> From the EE website:
> 
> *BBC Radio 1 Sat 8 Apr 10:00*  
> Vernon Kay hits the airwaves with guest Joel Beckett from EastEnders, a selection of fantastic music and plenty of laughs, featuring Brian's World and Vernon's Jukebox.


oh thanks for telling us  i will tune in thank you x

----------


## BlackKat

I'll be disappointed if we don't get a Jake and Grant friendship. I think that was a great scene tonight in the cafe - Grant's looking out for him, and he wasn't just talking about Ruby when he was saying how Jake did the right thing, and he was there at the right time etc.

The Slaters could have at least said thank you when Jake had explained what was going on. Ruby could have also explained and confirmed he wasn't doing anything wrong. And Stacey could have shut up for two seconds about things that aren't her business.

Pat made up for being, imo, quite harsh on Tuesday's ep. Her and Jake have a nice friendship as well, just wish we could have seen it before now.

Poor Jakey, trying to pretend everything's normal. "It's time to move on," except he can't this time.  :Sad:  And "Here's to you Danny."  :Crying:   :Crying:

----------


## Layne

Awwwww i think it was dead sad at the beginning when he was drinking  :Sad: 
And bless he is only looking out for ruby ( Pffffft nasty slaters)
And i think its nice how grant is looking out for Jake!
And pat just stop harrasing him, he donesn't want to talk about it  :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

Aww I'm really looking forward to the omnibus on Sunday as this is when I watch Easties now. Plus this way I kinda of get double spoilers!!

So by the sounds of it I'm going to hate the Slaters and hate Phil even more, never used to. Wouldn't it be great if Grant and Jake started spending a lot of time together not only as mates but in an all round kind of way, confiding in one another, sharing laughs together, working together and hung around a lot together this way Phil';s nose would really be put out of joint and of course there would be fireworks, only this time Grant would be against Phil.  So it could be bye bye Phil and Grant and Hello Jakey and Grant!!

----------


## diamond1

i dont get it, stacey knows ruby sleep walks so when a man in the midde of the night is caught trying to get her safley home she shouted at him.why would charlie continue to shout at jake after he explained what happened what a doughnut!

aw it was well cool when jake and grant where talking in the cafe although i still got visions of grant running down the stairs of scarlets to hit jake and enter jhonnys office but that was then this is now!

i cannot wait for next weeks scenes with the mitchels and jake and oh yeah juley (could this be the possible
 exit for juley)

----------


## littlemo

> i cannot wait for next weeks scenes with the mitchells and jake and oh yeah juley (could this be the possible
>  exit for juley)


I don't know why anyone would care about Juley?! It was Phil who planned the whole scam to wind Johnny up. And Juley has apologised for getting involved. It's clear he does actually care about Ruby. 

Does Ruby care whether Juley stays or not?! Maybe she doesn't like him, but is it really worth all this grief of getting him out of the square. Despite Phil's involvement, it's really just a 'domestic', something that could easily be sorted out.

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't know why anyone would care about Juley?! It was Phil who planned the whole scam to wind Johnny up. And Juley has apologised for getting involved. It's clear he does actually care about Ruby. 
> 
> Does Ruby care whether Juley stays or not?! Maybe she doesn't like him, but is it really worth all this grief of getting him out of the square. Despite Phil's involvement, it's really just a 'domestic', something that could easily be sorted out.


 :EEK!:  He was paid to have sex with her...and he did. How is that something that can easily be sorted out? How does that not tell you everything about his personality that anyone could possibly need to know. It doesn't matter if he cares about Ruby now. Phil said "Hey, see that girl. I want you to sleep with her to piss her father off and I'm willing to pay you to," and Juley said "Yeah, alright."

----------


## Layne

Joel Beckett was on this morning this morning! I switched on the telly just in time  :Stick Out Tongue:  And he was saying that the Mitchells help Jake through it, they become this like consullors (sp) Which i find kind of amusing! And they showed a clip of Jake and Ruby from next week, and it was powerful stuff, but i wish Ruby wouldn't be mean to jake about it (phfffft)

----------


## Rach33

Ruby's an ungrateful cow I don't like her awwww bless little Jakey

----------


## BlackKat

Didn't enjoy tonights as much. Mainly because of this "Poor little Ruby" spell everyones fallen under, and now Jake as well. And I know it makes sense, and I know it's in character, but why the hell did it have to be _her_?? Seriously, Jake, latch onto anyone else to protect, but not her.

She better start changing when Jake becomes her guardian, because if he turns into another in a long line of people protecting the ickle flower and refusing to call her on anything, I won't be responsible for my actions.  :Angry:

----------


## Layne

Yeh i am not liking all this 'protect ruby' stuff either, why is she so delciate anyway?!
And stacey  mean is fab but why is she being mean to jake, look love he doesn't want to tell you and he is looking out for ruby (god knows why  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )so leave him alone!

----------


## Tannie

Yeah all Jake is doing is looking out for Ruby if he dosn't want to tell people about what happened then just leave him alone for crying out loud! You know the 500 pounds Jake gave Charlie was that out his wages??

----------


## Layne

> Yeah all Jake is doing is looking out for Ruby if he dosn't want to tell people about what happened then just leave him alone for crying out loud! You know the 500 pounds Jake gave Charlie was that out his wages??


yeh it was, Its out of jake own pocket Johnny hasn't given him anything!

----------


## Tannie

I thought that! That was really sweet of him but how will he be able to afford his bills if he pays Â£500 pound each month for Ruby's up keep?

----------


## Babe14

> I thought that! That was really sweet of him but how will he be able to afford his bills if he pays Â£500 pound each month for Ruby's up keep?


I was wondering that and then I suddenly thought perhaps it's the rent that Jakey pays Johnny for the house each month, hence Jake telling Charlie that it was from Johnny for the "Brats" I mean Ruby's upkeep and she'll be getting the same every month..Only seen bits of last nights EE (will be watching the omnibus) but I was so annoyed at Charlie, I mean hello Ruby isn't the only one who is different, hasn't anyone noticed that Jakey is in a real state and not his self??

This is all good viewing and lots more to come, I am angry with Ruby at the mo but in a way I can understand why she is being like she is and I still like the idea of Jake and Ruby as "Surrogate" brother and sister. Although Jakey keeps on having a hard time of it and I want happiness for him I do love the way a lot of drama is centred around the character and if he was happy all the time and everything went his way the character would become dull. 

Finally for now, Joel is just amazing.

----------


## Babe14

One more thing I loved the sweet little smile of satisfaction on Jakey's face after he had given Charlie the 500, he was pleased that he was helping.

----------


## Dutchgirl

8 April 2006
MOON-LIGHT FLIT
Jake cracks up as he almost confesses to murder and then tries to kill himself





THERE are those little tell-tale signs that Jake Moon is a killer with a conscience after he bumped off his own brother Danny to save the Mitchells.

He drinks too much and rarely sleeps, he pays Charlie Â£500 a month for Rubyâs upkeep, and when her ex-boyfriend Juley gets too close, Jake beats him to a such a bloody pulp that Grunt has to drag him off, while Phil tries to patch up an indignant Jules.

âSave yer exaggerations for the girls,â Grunt tells the battererd fella. âMe anâ âim âave âad bigger punch-ups over whoâs got the remote.â

Riddled with guilt, Jake then decides to escape the guardianship of the bruvvers and turn himself in to the cops, along with the blood-stained clothes he was wearing on that fateful day. But he even bottles that.

âYou made the right decision,â Phil says. âWhatever the problem is, thereâs always another way out.â

This only gives Jake yet another idea. He gets out the booze, plus two bottles of pills and then tries to make his final exit from planet Earth. And this is something more than a Moon-light flit. 

âSee how pathetic I am?â he asks as the bruvvers go into his house on Thursday and bring him round. âI â ad two things to do today. Turn myself in anâ top myself. Anâ I canât face the reality of either.â

This is all about honour, and the bruvs are willing to stand by Jake out of gratitude. âMe anâ Grant were in that hole as good as dead,â Phil tells him. âAnâ because of what you did, Ben anâ Courtney âave still got dads. You must know that you did the right fing.â 

To test Jakeâs will to live, Grunt drives his Range Rover at him to see if he will jump out of the way â and he does.

âBest of three?â Grunt asks.

Soapbox, Mirror

----------


## BlackKat

> âSee how pathetic I am?â he asks as the bruvvers go into his house on Thursday and bring him round. âI â ad two things to do today. Turn myself in anâ top myself. Anâ I canât face the reality of either.â


I'm imagining Jake making a list now,   :Lol:  

*Things to Buy*
Bin bags
Vodka
Pills
*Things To Remember*
Cancel the milk
*Things to Do*
Confess to murder
Kill myself

Jake Moon's Guide to Cracking Up: His Top Tips and Handy Advice


What do you think? Best-seller?   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

LOL! Lovely write up I hope that it really is going to be as good as it sounds, I don't think I dare wait until Sunday to watch next weeks Easties, cos knowing my luck my TV or something will blow up!! At least if something goes worng during the week you have three chances!!

Poor baby though, I can just see him sat alone in that dark gloomy house with the vodka and pills and start popping them one by one..then laying there motinless when suddenly there is an almighty crash and in comes Grant followed by Phil. Grant goes over to Jakey and starts shouting at him and slapping him and then yelling to Phil to grab hold of his other arm and the Mitchells walking Jakey round the room, slowly Jake starts to come round..but they need to get the pills out of him, so Grant tells Phil to go and make up a large solution of salt water as Phil goes into the kitchen, Grant brings Jake in and the brothers start pouring the salt water down Jakey's throat, as he starts to heave, the brothers drag him over to the sink where he throws up...

(Sorry going off on one again - your fault BK) :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

On DS there is a piccy of Jake unconscious on his sofa after downing two bottles of vodka and this is how the Mitchell Brothers find him.

Also: Ruby witnesses Jakey beating Juley up (scary piccy on DS) and runs back to the Slaters.

Juley spots that Ruby isn't looking too good and decides to offer her a shoulder to cry on. *Jake doesn't take too kindly to this and floors him.* How will Ruby react to even more violence?

Rubys is furious when she learns that Charlie has been taking money from Jake for her keep. :Angry:  



Now let me see reasons for Jakey not wanting to go on

Apart from the fact that he has just shot his brother, there is Ruby's treatment of him, Stacey's and the Slaters. So um..talk about kicking a man when he is really down  :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

Here's The Sun's write up:   :Big Grin:  

_Guilt-stricken Jake is so disturbed by murdering his brother he wants to confess all to the cops or top himself â until the Mitchell brothers come to the rescue with a remarkable kind of therapy.

Grant reverses his Range Rover towards Jake at high speed to find out whether he really wants to die.

âJake steps out of the way at the last minute,â says Joel Beckett, who plays him. âAnd proves to himself he really wants to live.â

Jakeâs in shock after Dannyâs death. He staggers around in a daze of depression fuelled by drink.

âHe canât eat or sleep,â says Joel. âHe is a mess. He wants to protect Ruby, but she hates him.â

When Jake sees Juley trying to comfort Ruby, he wades in and attacks him. âJake is really vicious, until Grant drags him off,â says Joel.

Jake heads off to confess to the police about killing Danny, but canât go through with it.

Grant and Phil find Jake drinking and threatening to kill himself, so they take him for a drive.

Grant tests Jakeâs suicidal tendencies by asking him to stand in the middle of the road and then driving straight at him.

âAfter he gets out of the way, Jake breaks down in tears,â says Joel. âHe knows he has to go on.

âGrant takes him back home. Thereâs a sort of friendship beginning between the two men.â_

It does sound like a fab week.

----------


## Babe14

Wow I can't wait.
Now I've been thinking AGAIN and this happiness that Jake is supposed to be getting I reckon could be when Ruby asks him to be her guardian. My reasons for this is that when Ruby snaps out of her shock and realises just what Jake is going through and that he is not JOHNNY (whose fault all this is anyway) they will have a heart to heart and she'll realise just what a lovely fella Jakey is and will make him happy by asking Jake to be her guardian.  He'll have someone to look after again. This time though he'll have someone looking out for him too the Mitchell boys, esp. Grant and also hopefully Pat and the Wicks clan will take him in hand too and I'm hoping that all this will be the start of a happy time for Jakey of course with lots of drama.

I'm hoping that Grant will be sticking around he'll be good for Jake, they will work well together.  When someone saves someones life, here we have Jake saving Grants life and Grant saving Jake's, clean slate, more often than not a very close and loyal friendship develops shortly afterwards.

Have you noticed that "they" are making us love Jake more and more, if that's at all  poss. and even putting the Mitchells back in our good books!!

----------


## Babe14

I've noticed that for once all the mags, write ups and even the tabloids are writing the same stuff which makes a change..

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Ruby does ask Jake - it might be Johnny that decides that. The episode where she gets angry about Charlie accepting Jake's money is the episode after Jake gets named as her guardian. The episode she gets angry is also the one one of the mags had the snippet of "Jake and Ruby turn over a new leaf." I'm thinking she's not happy at first, and even less happy about the money, but then she goes to confront Jake but they end up sorting things out, hence the "turning over a new leaf."

The Radio Times description for the eppy say Ruby also makes a decision about the future of the club -- whether she sells it or keeps it, I don't know.   :Searchme:  


To be honest, I'm not convinced that Jake having guardianship of Ruby is a good thing for him. In the short-term it is, he'll have something to keep him going and for him to focus on. He's less likely to backslide back into depression if he feels he "has" to stay around and take care of Ruby. However, long-term, he has to get out of this thing of looking after people. It's not healthy at all.




> I'm hoping that Grant will be sticking around he'll be good for Jake, they will work well together. When someone saves someones life, here we have Jake saving Grants life and Grant saving Jake's, clean slate, more often than not a very close and loyal friendship develops shortly afterwards.


I think a Grant and Jake friendship has huge potential. Like you said, there's almost a ready made bond solely from the fact that they've saved each others lives -- even if Jake would have survived the overdose even without the Mitchells intervention, by driving the car at him and proving that Jake does want to live, Grant is essentially saving his life.

----------


## Babe14

With Jake I think it is a defo a case of him having to have someone to look after it is his security, safety net. With Danny gone now I think part of the problem is that he is panicking as he has no one to look after hence the reason he is focusing on Ruby, he prob sees her as his security/safety net.

The reason I can see why Jake has to have someone to look after is because of his "unloved" childhood he needs someone to cling to. (What he really needs is a loving girlfriend.)

Personally I  think it is sweet how Jake likes to care for people but he has to remember to care for himself too and have a life of his own.  With Ruby I don't want it to be a Danny repetition, just a healthy normal bruv/sis relationship.

Ruby is annoying me right now especially after the sleepwalking incident, mean exactly what did Jake do wrong? Loved the way he was telling Grant all about it in the caf and loved Grant's reassuring words.  He needs Grant, Jake needs someone to talk to. I think Grant could help Jake to be "less" caring for other people and take care of himself more.

Now I watched the omnibus yesterday and have seen exactly what happened last week. If Jake was to become Ruby's guardian, then she would prob move in with him which would solve Jake's financial situation. The way I see it at the mo is that Jake has no income as he has given all his wages, 500.00 (which won't get you very far anyway espec. in London) and will be continuing to to Ruby, which means zero income for Jake.  Now with Ruby living with him he wouldn't need to give her the money as he would be buying food etc for her and in return she could help around the house and cook for him.

The only other source of income I can see Jakey having at the mo is from the stall which Deano (Who I now find very annoying along with Dawn) is supposed to be running. Still Jakey is very good at living on fresh air, remember when he came back to the Square after the "Danny/Jake exit" No money, no job but lots of lovely new clothes, same when he lost Chrissie's bail money!!!

Obviously Jake isn't thinking straight at the mo, so maybe when he starts to come round things will change and he'll start being a bit more sensible about things.

Joel of course was absolutely amazing last week and think is going to be even more so this week. Bless, he is so adorable.

Now I know Jake is traumatised right now but god there were some really sexy and lovely shots of him.  I liked the kitchen one with Pat he looked lovely and his hair was sort of spiked again and I loved that top from the way the shot was taken it almost looked as though Jakey was topless....

----------


## diamond1

i cant understand it the mitchells save jake from suicide?

what about saint sonia surely if she can bore us with her 5 minute speech about JACK THE WAR HERO who appeared in the pub once ot twice a year in 2004 and then in 2005 gave us her "mum of the year who was hard done by so she gave it up for adoption and didnt stop moaning about it only to marry her finacees killer only to get little rebecca back and then finally turn into a lesbian" award -then perhaps she could do her nurse bit and help out. im only saying this because with the amount of screen time she gets if jake was in half those scenes then he would be a central character.

going back yeah i like the grant/jake friendship its gonna be good only wish dawn and jake would have that realtionshop and that would be good, think about it dawn nursing a depressed jake back to mental health at pats house and when thats happened then one day on a saturday afternoon best buddy grant bringing round the beers to watch the world cup with phil minty and the others coming round with the pizza's.

oh wait this is eastenders.....sorry thats NEVER gonna happen.


this protection thing of ruby wont last long  if it does then for jakes sake  suicide IS the answer

----------


## BlackKat

> With Jake I think it is a defo a case of him having to have someone to look after it is his security, safety net. With Danny gone now I think part of the problem is that he is panicking as he has no one to look after hence the reason he is focusing on Ruby, he prob sees her as his security/safety net.
> 
> The reason I can see why Jake has to have someone to look after is because of his "unloved" childhood he needs someone to cling to. (What he really needs is a loving girlfriend.)
> 
> Personally I think it is sweet how Jake likes to care for people but he has to remember to care for himself too and have a life of his own. With Ruby I don't want it to be a Danny repetition, just a healthy normal bruv/sis relationship.


The magazines also make it sound like itâs a case of redemption for Jake â he feels like he failed in keeping Danny safe, which is what heâs being doing all his life. He also âfailedâ to âsaveâ Chrissie. So I think heâs thinking that if he can look after Ruby and do it right this time itâll somehow make up for having failed before. I mean, obviously thatâs crazy because Danny and Chrissie were responsible for their own actions (Chrissie more than Danny of course) and Jake did the best he could be expected to, especially in Dannyâs case. Not to mention putting the pressure of needing forgiveness from Ruby onto Rubyâs shoulders, when Ruby had nothing to do with Jake&Danny, is unfair on her (canât believe Iâm on Rubyâs side for once.) But, like you say, Jake isnât exactly thinking straight at the minute.




> Now I watched the omnibus yesterday and have seen exactly what happened last week. If Jake was to become Ruby's guardian, then she would prob move in with him which would solve Jake's financial situation. The way I see it at the mo is that Jake has no income as he has given all his wages, 500.00 (which won't get you very far anyway espec. in London) and will be continuing to to Ruby, which means zero income for Jake. Now with Ruby living with him he wouldn't need to give her the money as he would be buying food etc for her and in return she could help around the house and cook for him.


I think Jake got a grand in wages, and only gave half for Ruby. So he does still have some money left over, but like you said, it probably wonât get him very far. Iâm guessing heâs not paying rent right now, which I suppose is a plus.

----------


## BlackKat

> i cant understand it the mitchells save jake from suicide?
> 
> what about saint sonia surely if she can bore us with her 5 minute speech about JACK THE WAR HERO who appeared in the pub once ot twice a year in 2004 and then in 2005 gave us her "mum of the year who was hard done by so she gave it up for adoption and didnt stop moaning about it only to marry her finacees killer only to get little rebecca back and then finally turn into a lesbian" award -then perhaps she could do her nurse bit and help out. im only saying this because with the amount of screen time she gets if jake was in half those scenes then he would be a central character.


But would we be able to watch those scenes without being blinded by the hate? The way Sanctimonious Sonia is at the moment sheâs more likely to drive Jake _ towards_ suicide, not away from it.




> this protection thing of ruby wont last long  if it does then for jakes sake  suicide IS the answer


Hmmâ¦I suppose after the way heâs reacted to killing Danny, another murder would be out of the question. Shame.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diamond1

looking at it your right. sonia and ruby(!!!!!!!) together would be enough to drive ghandi towards violence so perhaps jake is better off on his own.

im not blinded by hate when i see sonia i actually really respect sonia.....she cured me of insomnia everytime she has a scene i fall asleep.i think ruby feels the same i mean she does fall asleep alot when she walks-maybe sonia stopped to say hello well only a year left of sonia...before she joins casualty or the bill.

ok enough of the insults (natalie cassidy hasnt actually done anything to me to warrant this)

but naomi......


thinking about it the grant/jake theroy sounds pretty good eastenders has to accept the world cup so i can see jake grant and phil all sitting round the vic drinkign lagers while minty,garry and all the others join round the festivites as this year there is no fairground disaster there should be a reason to celebrate

but theres a thought major disaster in the sqaure jake saves the day...theres enough redemption in that

----------


## BlackKat

> but theres a thought major disaster in the sqaure jake saves the day...theres enough redemption in that


What if he shoved both Sonia and Ruby under a train, thus saving both the Square and the audience from hours of boredom and anger. There'd be redemption in that as well.   :Lol:  

He really should have let Ruby sleepwalk under a car. He'd have probably got more thanks for it, seeing as apparently the Slaters don't like him rescuing her from kidnap, death or worse.

Having thought about it, I can totally understand the Slaters reaction. Maybe when they realised Ruby had gone they thought they'd finally got rid of her.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> The magazines also make it sound like itâs a case of redemption for Jake â he feels like he failed in keeping Danny safe, which is what heâs being doing all his life. He also âfailedâ to âsaveâ Chrissie. So I think heâs thinking that if he can look after Ruby and do it right this time itâll somehow make up for having failed before. I mean, obviously thatâs crazy because Danny and Chrissie were responsible for their own actions (Chrissie more than Danny of course) and Jake did the best he could be expected to, especially in Dannyâs case. Not to mention putting the pressure of needing forgiveness from Ruby onto Rubyâs shoulders, when Ruby had nothing to do with Jake&Danny, is unfair on her (canât believe Iâm on Rubyâs side for once.) But, like you say, Jake isnât exactly thinking straight at the minute.


Maybe then Jake has been mentally scared from his childhood too and he needs to be forgiven and to succeed, but all he can see that he is doing is failing. Maybe the dad made him feel this way and taunted with taunts of "your useless" "you'll always be a failure" or something like that and maybe he even made Jake beg for his forgiveness after beating him for no reason what so ever.

(Just to mention I think that the "Daddy" storyline could still work) If it is Johnny who gives guardian ship of Ruby to Jake then it makes me think that there could definitely be more to Jake/Johnny's realtionship than we may know. Mean just look at all the bad feeling between them, everything Johnny has done to Jake (for example destroyed him practially) why would he entrust Ruby's safety to Jake??




> I think Jake got a grand in wages, and only gave half for Ruby. So he does still have some money left over, but like you said, it probably wonât get him very far. Iâm guessing heâs not paying rent right now, which I suppose is a plus.


Sorry my mistake (obviously didn't have the hearing aid turned up!! :Lol:  ) to be honest I thought the wodge of cash Pat gave Jake looked far more than 500 quid!! Plus I thought stingy bag only paying him 500 a month.
Pat and Jake is another "relationship" which must be. Maybe Jake will tell pat what happened eventually.  I was comparing all this with the Andy storyline, then Jake had to deal with it all by himself but this time around he has Grant obviously, Ruby maybe and hopefully eventually Pat whom can off load some of his guilt on, so to speak. I like the Wicks family (apart from Deano)

Yes I'm guessing to that now Johnny is out of the piccy Jake won't worry about the rent only the necessities (whic at the mo is beer, beer and more beer..ah bless :Crying:  ) I really just felt like giving him a hug and cuddling him better :Love:  

I'm glad that he didn't give ALL the money to Ruby, I thought oh Jakey what are you doing giving everything to her and having nothing for yourself and then thought maybe that's what he feels he deserves..

----------


## diamond1

i totally understand the slaters frustrations having to hear that baby whinge all day and all night that must be hard....and also having little freddie up all hours dont help matters!

ruby sleepwalking under a car im sorry but that is a little wrong to say.... i mean after all she has put us as viewers through a car is too painless for her i would suggest a tractor or a tank.

i made a error in my last post there is a disaster in eastenders there is actually TWO....sonia and naomi.

in fact walford is a dangerous place forget your psycho ex husbands and cartoon gangsters there are two nurses in walford intent on mass murder

maybe jake is safer living is that house all by his self theres no way he can possibly survive going out.its no wonder jakes depressed he has had so much time living in his house waiting for a storyline while st.sonia and ruby have filled our tv's.

----------


## Babe14

> i totally understand the slaters frustrations having to hear that baby whinge all day and all night that must be hard....and also having little freddie up all hours dont help matters!
> 
> ruby sleepwalking under a car im sorry but that is a little wrong to say.... i mean after all she has put us as viewers through a car is too painless for her i would suggest a tractor or a tank.
> 
> i made a error in my last post there is a disaster in eastenders there is actually TWO....sonia and naomi.
> 
> in fact walford is a dangerous place forget your psycho ex husbands and cartoon gangsters there are two nurses in walford intent on mass murder
> 
> maybe jake is safer living is that house all by his self theres no way he can possibly survive going out.its no wonder jakes depressed he has had so much time living in his house waiting for a storyline while st.sonia and ruby have filled our tv's.


 :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   you and BK are cracking me up!

Sonia and Naomi are a waste of space (I like Nat Cassidy she is a brilliant actress) Martin/Sonia scenario got on my nerves too as it became so repetitive, they are better apart. 

Naomi is a waste of space and there is no potential for her characer. IMO oh and when she leaves she can take Burt with her too.

I really hope that Jake is going to become more central now that he is becoming involved with two of the main families who dominate our screen, the Mitchells and Wicks.  O.k he has been involved in the big storylines but only as a wallflower in the first and that is why it was nice this time for Jake to actually have his own storyline spin off from the Johnny/Phil feud. When Jake is on our screen the character just goes from strength to strength and for this to be maintained "Jake" does need to have his fair share of the action. 

Home and Away and Emmerdale have got it right as far as Equal storyline time goes for the actors/actresses/characters.

----------


## BlackKat

I agree about his house by the way (I think you mention a couple of pages back that it's depressing) It really is. I think the problem is the flowery wallpaper (yes, really.) I mean it was fine when Nana was alive because it's the sort of thing she'd like, and I can imagine them having the house as Nana's house and the "boys" coming and going (I really miss Nana referring to them all as "her boys.   :Sad:  ).

Anyway, but now it's not Nana's house anymore or even Alfie's, yet there's nothing there that makes it "Jake's house." He either needs to redecorate and make it more "his" or find somewhere else to live. I do like him in that house though, so I think it would be better for him to just redecorate a bit and get rid of the horrendous wallpaper. Y'know, once he's over his emotional trauma.

----------


## diamond1

yeah not only that the house is haunted

its true its janines old house so that could mean barrys ashes are still in there we know dannys clothes still are under the stairs who knows nana could still be under there?alfies shirts are in there still lord knows there scary enough

this reminds of that death map thing on ee's website

and babe14 yeah i think if nat cassidy read this she would hunt me down and slap me silly no offense to her i hear shes really nice and down to earth she dont deserve it


but naomi.............  :Wal2l:   :Angry:   :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

I really like that brown jacket. Like really. *is shallow* I will never again be satisfied with the dark blue pinstripe jacket   :Sad:  ...brown all the way.   :Wub: 

Aw, he was all hyper at the beginning. It was sort of cute, even if it was "covering my depression by being overly happy."

He's getting quite violent though -- grabbing Stacey tonight, the pic of tomorrows eppy that's on the website, and beating up Juley. I think he's losing control at the moment, whereas before he's been able to keep a lid on things. However he is quite brutal under the surface -- I remember him grabbing Chrissie a couple of times, not overly hard but still...

I don't get why he snapped at Grant when he was fine with him on Thursday though. I mean I can understand not wanting to see Grant cos it reminds him of what happened...but you'd expect him to consistently not want to see him. Not cosy chats one day then snapping at him the next.  :Searchme: 

And lord, was that conversation with Charlie anviliscious. I mean, did you all get that when Jake said "he" he wasn't actually talking about Johnny, he was talking about himself. Because I didn't think that was made too obvious at all.   :Lol:  Good because it let us see what's going on in Jake's head, but...it could have been a little more subtle.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## littlemo

> He's getting quite violent though -- grabbing Stacey tonight, the pic of tomorrows eppy that's on the website, and beating up Juley. I think he's losing control at the moment, whereas before he's been able to keep a lid on things. However he is quite brutal under the surface -- I remember him grabbing Chrissie a couple of times, not overly hard but still...


Yeah that bit with him grabbing Stacey was a bit full on! I can understand her getting on his nerves, but she is only trying to be a good friend to Ruby. You've got to admit Ruby's behaviour towards Jake is very suspicious. For someone who doesn't know what's going on, you'd be jumping to all sorts of conclusions. 

That bit with Stacey felt like a 'Kat' moment to me. She just brushes her self off, and get's back to the badgering. It's like nothing phases her! Classic Slater style! lol. 

Wonder what Bradley would have to say about it if he found out?!

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah that bit with him grabbing Stacey was a bit full on! I can understand her getting on his nerves, but she is only trying to be a good friend to Ruby. You've got to admit Ruby's behaviour towards Jake is very suspicious. For someone who doesn't know what's going on, you'd be jumping to all sorts of conclusions. 
> 
> That bit with Stacey felt like a 'Kat' moment to me. She just brushes her self off, and get's back to the badgering. It's like nothing phases her! Classic Slater style! lol. 
> 
> Wonder what Bradley would have to say about it if he found out?!


It's not about her getting on his nerves though -- people have got on his nerves before. Danny did nothing _but_ get on his nerves, but he hardly ever reacted like that, and if he did it was an attempt to get Danny to calm down. So it's nothing to do with Stacey, and all to do with Jake losing control.

Stacey needs to back the hell off anyway. Last week in the caf when she said Jake "looked really damaged..not." How the hell would she know? Fine, tell Jake to stay away from Ruby, but she has no right to just expect Jake to tell her everything that happened like it's any of her business.

----------


## littlemo

> Stacey needs to back the hell off anyway. Last week in the caf when she said Jake "looked really damaged..not." How the hell would she know? Fine, tell Jake to stay away from Ruby, but she has no right to just expect Jake to tell her everything that happened like it's any of her business.


Yeah I agree, it's none of Stacey's business what happened in Essex. But she's a typical Slater isn't she?! Just like Kat! lol. And if a friend or family member is hurt, they think it's up to them to find out what's happened and 'sort it out!' lol. 

Stacey's one of my favourite characters, so I find it difficult to pass judgement. I think she'd be a good friend to have!

----------


## soapyclean

Jake grabbing her, was his nerves wound up so much from her badgering, he'd just killed his brother. He also found out he was the one who killed Dennis, he doesn't want any of that coming out. Ruby acting like she does, she's thinking he's like her dad when he's not, its hard for her as well cos she knows what happened until Jake got back and didn't tell her he'd killed his brother.

Stacey should respect Ruby's wishes and keep her big nose out of what doesn't concern her, if and when Ruby wants to tell then she can say something.

----------


## Babe14

Oh no Jake's turning into Danny! Re the way he sat on the bench in the square just watching Ruby and the look on his face..scary

I see Jake has been shopping again and brought himself a lovely *Thud* brown pinstripe Jacket now to add to his collection of Pins, so far he has a navy one, black and now a brown one...yum.  Blue (shirt) and brown are really his colours he looked very sexy last night (oh and purple)

I am loving Jakey even more now I just love his brutal streak, the anger and dark side which is coming out. The scene in the bookies with Stacey was great she really is being a cow to him, but there again she wants to know what is up with "St Ruby"  You could see real anger on Jake's face. Liked it in the Vic when Charlie was talking to him and yes BK I got the fact too that Jake was talking about himself, where Jake just got up and started to walk away then turned round to Charlie and said "Oh sorry have you finished" then at the end when Charlie said about Ruby and Jake went stay away, stay away.  Don't worry she won't even know I'm there.

Jake really has lost it and lke Stacey said going off his rocker, but is it any wonder? Mean he shot his brother, Ruby is being a total cow, along with Stacey and Charlie and every time he sees Grant he sees Danny and all this on top of everything else which has happened to him lately. I suppose with Ruby it is the same every time she sees Jake it reminds her of Johnny. She ws a right cow to Jake when he was just trying to get on with things and he made the mistake of mentioning the word normal to her, Ruby just rubbed salt further into the wound by reminding Jake that nothing would be normal again.

Loved the first Jake scene with Pat when he was flirting with her and trying to get on with things.  Hate Charlie, Stacey and Ruby for pushing him further over the edge and into total darkness. Thank god Grant saves him and hopefully when this happens Jake will lose this "Unhealthy" obsession he has with Ruby and will return to being Jake (by getting Danny out of his body!!!)and have a normal healthy relationship with her where he can care for her but each lead their own lives. 

As for Joel - Amazing, amazing, amazing.

----------


## Babe14

Forgoet to mention I'm loving his hair at the mo, epec lsat night with all those waves..*Um* *yum*

----------


## Rach33

I thought Joel Beckett's performance last night was outstanding and he looked totally divine in his suit yumme and his hair your right is great too

----------


## BlackKat

Joel = Amazing. Just fantastic. To have Jake as a complete lunatic, quite creepy, yet still show above it all that he's hurting so much is just...brilliant.

Like I said, slightly creepy with Ruby and the invading of personal space (not as creepy as pervy Danny of course). For once I am actually understanding of Ruby -- on one hand I'm asking why Jake doesn't just say "I shot Danny because he had a gun to Grant's head." But if Ruby doesn't know that and with the obsessiveness I can understand her not wanting Jake near her.

Jake...oh, wow. That scene with Ben, saying his big brother would take care of him. And the scene before that when he was so good with Ben and then Pat had to go and mention Danny. (Side note -- Jake would make such a good dad. When he's not crazy of course.) And the scene with Grant, and the end and the scenes with Pat and everything and...just fantastic. *is slightly stunned...may come back tomorrow with more coherant comments*


Edit: Forgot to mention. Did not like Grant acting like Jake was a child throwing a tantrum. I can understand it from Pat because she doesn't know what's going on. But Grant knows what happened, knows Jake saved his life at the expense of Danny's, but doesn't seem to understand just what that has cost Jake. Yeah, Jake did the right thing...but his little brother is dead at his own hand. He's not only got to deal with the fact that Danny is dead, who despite everything was still his brother, but the fact that it was Jake that shot him. I hope Grant's more understanding on Thursday's ep -- hopefully he will be when he sees the state Jake's in.   :Crying:

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Joel = Amazing. Just fantastic. To have Jake as a complete lunatic, quite creepy, yet still show above it all that he's hurting so much is just...brilliant.


My thoughts exactly he was brilliant tonight!

----------


## BlackKat

From the Digital Spy spoilers:

*Thursday, April 20*
Jake is told that he has power of attorney over Johnny's estate until Ruby turns 18. How will she take the news?

*Friday, April 21*
An embarrassed Jane avoids Grant like the plague while Jake has a proposition for him. Ruby finally sees sense where the monetary situation is concerned.

It was mentioned in the mags that Grant gets a job offer, and from the PO spoilers for the following week it sounds like Grant is involved in Scarletâs (Jane goes there to look for him).

So to me it sounds like Grant is either running or working at Scarlets. Obviously Ruby will own Johnnyâs estate, but Jake has control over it until sheâs 18. I hope Jake will be involved in the club as well though, maybe him and Grant running it together like Babe14 suggested?

I wonder why Johnny gives Jake power of attorney? Surely Ruby does have some other family â maybe on her motherâs side. I think out of everyone in Walford, Jake would be the one Johnny would trust to take care of her, but why does it have to be someone in Walford â Iâd have thought Johnny would want Ruby well away from there.

----------


## Babe14

yes! It sounds like Jake and Grant will be running scarlets together and looks like it is Jake who may be suggesting it to Grant. I've been thinking (AGAIN) about Jake (just for a change) and Grant's possible (looking very likely) friendship and can see some commical moments between the two of them. First we had Jake/Danny, then Alfie/Jake (aww he really could do with him now) which provided us with some lovely commical moments and now I can see the same with Grant.

Just thought about the propositon that Jake makes Grant, maybe to be his housemate? Afterall the Vic is a little crowded. Now that would belovely to thave them living and working together. Would Jake still be working at the Bookies though? Perhaps he would be working there during the day and at Scarlets at night?

I can just see Jake and Grant "wheeling and Dealing" down the club!!

I am very happy at the mo as we are actually seeing a lot of Jake and it is his turn to dominate the soap. Also I have noticed that Jake is sort of getting like 6 storylines in one. Instead of having one person grieving insaneably, another being obssessive etc, someone else going off the rails, Jake has all this in one big storyline. Nicely done.

Haven't seen last night's yet as the electric blew up this morning grrrrr.  :Angry:  Still I can sit and watch tomorrow, I knew I couldn't wait until Sunday!! I'll still be watching the omnibus though :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

*Friday, April 21*



> An embarrassed Jane avoids Grant like the plague


 :Rotfl:  I read that as an embarrassed Jake avoids Grant like the plague. 




> I wonder why Johnny gives Jake power of attorney? Surely Ruby does have some other family â maybe on her motherâs side. I think out of everyone in Walford, Jake would be the one Johnny would trust to take care of her, but why does it have to be someone in Walford â Iâd have thought Johnny would want Ruby well away from there.


I still think that there is more to Johnny and Jake than we know :Big Grin:   Thinking about it there is a lot of "bad" blood between these two right now, espec. as Jake shooting Danny was all down to Johnny and look at how Johnny destroyed Danny.

----------


## BlackKat

> *Friday, April 21*
> 
> 
>  I read that as an embarrassed Jake avoids Grant like the plague.


Well Joel did say Jake and Grant were going to become close,   :Lol:  Let's hope not that close,  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> I still think that there is more to Johnny and Jake than we know  Thinking about it there is a lot of "bad" blood between these two right now, espec. as Jake shooting Danny was all down to Johnny and look at how Johnny destroyed Danny.


"Daddy theory" will never die!   :Cheer:   :Stick Out Tongue:  Actually quite oddly, while there is bad blood from Jake's side (ie, he hates Johnny) I do think on Johnny's there's still some respect for Jake. The scene where Johnny phoned Danny and Jake answered, Johnny asked straight away "Jake, where are the Mitchells," almost like he was expecting Jake to snap to attention and tell him.   :Searchme:  Or if not respect than a weird sort of trust, or maybe he just knows that Jake will do the right thing which in this case would be to take care of Ruby.   :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

You've hit the nail on the head there Johnny respects Jake, even though Jake has told him to go to hell on more than one occassion. (I'm still sticking with the possible Daddy theory :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Now I've been doing it again and come up with another theory about this offer Jake makes Grant, yes I would still like the possibility of them being "housemates" but I've been wondering if as well as handing Ruby over to Jake if Johnny will also hand the club over to Jake along with the house he lives in. This would be good and show signs of things actually being on the up for Jake because he would have his job at the Bookies, Alfie's stall, his own house and his own club!! Perfect. Jake Walfords new business man along of course with his new mate Grant. :Stick Out Tongue:  

(Sorry I've gone into "Theory" mode again. I guess it's all the Jake stuff that has got me going again and JAKE CERTAINLY GETS ME GOING :Wub:  )

----------


## Babe14

> Well Joel did say Jake and Grant were going to become close,  Let's hope not that close,


  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  That would be an interesting one :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think Jake will get money from Johnny's estate, as it's still to go to Ruby -- it's just that Jake's controlling it until she's 18. So I think if Jake is running the businesses he would get paid wages, but any profit would go into the estate and then go to Ruby.   :Searchme:  I'm not a legal boffin though so I don't know.

But I suppose it has solved the rent problem,  :Stick Out Tongue: 


I'm not sure if I want Jake running Johnny's businesses full time -- I'm really enjoying the interaction with him and Pat in the bookies. Maybe he could do both -- and Johnny must have had people working for him and running things on a day to day basis, seeing as we never saw him doing anything like collecting rent or what not.

----------


## Tannie

Yeah but then he won't be holding the estate and businesses for long as Ruby turns  this year dosn't she?

----------


## BlackKat

Yep, Ruby turns 18 in October I think.  :Smile:

----------


## Tannie

So then if she does turn 18 in october Jake won't have hold of the house and buisnesses for very long will he?

----------


## BlackKat

About six months. A lot can happen in six months in soapland. Also if they try to convince me that Ruby is capable of running a business even at 18 I will laugh and laugh and then possibly laugh somemore.

But no, generally it's not that long a time.

----------


## Babe14

Well I got to see Tuesdays epi this morning and I LOVE Jake's character the way it is developing and this brutal dark side which he has, the character is/has developed exactly how I hoped it would. Poor baby he really has lost it and it's quite scary really espec the Ruby stuff.

Loved the Bookies scene and it was a reallyheart touching scene with Ben, aww he really liked Jakey and when Ben asked Jake ifhe could come back and Jake shook his head, touched Ben's arm gently and said take care of yourself. Now it would be nice, with the Mitchell interaction coming up/developing if in the future we saw more Jake/Ben interaction. 

Aww poor Jake when Ian was confiding in Pat about Ben, it was so Jake/Danny and just too much for Jake it was the final cherry on the cake.  Unfortunately he saw Juley annoying Ruby and beat the hell out of him, loved it. I thoughtit was funny when Juley didn't really take any notice of Jake's threats and said your gonna have to kill me, thinking Jake would back off, but boy did he get the fright of his life and if it wasn't for Grant Jake prob would of killed him or put him in intensive care at least. I guess Grant seeing Jake act like that kind of reminded him of himself and what  he used to be like. I actually liked Phil last night and liked the scene in the Vic when Phil and Grant TOLD Juley that he wasn't going to do anything.  Well I can go on and on about this but I'll summarise it all now:

Like the way the Mitchells are looking out for Jake

Like the Bookie Scenes 

Loving Jake's character more and more, I'm just finding him so sexy right now.

My heart is breaking at what Jake is going through espec as he feels all alone after the Ruby confrontation, she was his security but for now that has gone. Jake needs something/someone to hold onto.

Ruby/Jake scene very powerful and moving.

Excellent epi and Joel is truly really amazing.

----------


## BlackKat

> Loving Jake's character more and more, I'm just finding him so sexy right now.


Oh goody, I'm not the only one thinking that the more crazy he gets, the more sexy he gets.   :Lol:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> About six months. A lot can happen in six months in soapland. Also if they try to convince me that Ruby is capable of running a business even at 18 I will laugh and laugh and then possibly laugh somemore.
> 
> But no, generally it's not that long a time.


Maybe Ruby will hand the Club and house etc over to Jake. One things for sure Jake/Ruby will need someone to run Scarlets for them and that someone hopefully will be Grant.  Jake can still work at the Bookies and be invoved in Scarlets, work during the day at the Bookies and nights down the club with Grant. I reallylike the ideaof Jake becoming a "businessman" as well as working the Bookies with Pat.

----------


## Layne

> Oh goody, I'm not the only one thinking that the more crazy he gets, the more sexy he gets.



He looked very tasty in that jacket/suit think on monday/tuesday!!!  :Wub:   :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## BlackKat

I think with the power of attorney thing Jake can pretty much do anything Johnny could do (in the business sense). However it still belongs to Johnny, and apparently will go to Ruby. However it's Jake's decision to what he wants with the business (while he has power of attorney). Technically he could sell everything and leave Ruby with a lump sum of money. They aren't his businesses though, he doesn't get any money or profit. If he works in them, such as doing a manager position in Scarlet then he'd get paid wages for that. If he hires a manager (say Grant) and just pops in to make sure everythings going okay, he doesn't get paid for that, unless the agreement with Johnny is that in exchange for looking after things Johnny will pay Jake so much a month for example.

Unless Jake gets named as Ruby's guardian (which is seperate to power of attorney) he doesn't have any say over her future.

----------


## Babe14

> Oh goody, I'm not the only one thinking that the more crazy he gets, the more sexy he gets.


I just love him :Love:  he is a complex character with huge potential and I'm hoping that we will still see and get a hint of this brutalness/dark side we are seeing now, but it is important that it's not all the time as this would ruin the character.  This is what I hated about Grant that he was always going psycho and like the calmer Grant much better.

----------


## Babe14

> He looked very tasty in that jacket/suit think on monday/tuesday!!!


Very, that and the battered leather he wears are really him and add evenmore sex appeal :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> I think with the power of attorney thing Jake can pretty much do anything Johnny could do (in the business sense). However it still belongs to Johnny, and apparently will go to Ruby. However it's Jake's decision to what he wants with the business (while he has power of attorney). Technically he could sell everything and leave Ruby with a lump sum of money.


Power of Attorney gives Jake full control over the businesses and anything else named in it, i.e any financies, payment of bills etc.

Let me rephrase Jake's business venture that I would like to see :Lol:  Has a house, club, through Power of Attorney,a stall being run by Deano? and his own job working with Pat at the Bookies.

----------


## Tannie

> About six months. A lot can happen in six months in soapland. Also if they try to convince me that Ruby is capable of running a business even at 18 I will laugh and laugh and then possibly laugh somemore.
> 
> But no, generally it's not that long a time.


That's what i was thinkin Jake ain't excatley going to hand over everything to Ruby on her 18th because she will need some advise but then this all depends ifRuby will take a liking to Jake but after seeing Tuesday's episode i am unsure as she said Jake reminded her of Johnny but Jake only killed Danny to save the Mitchell's. But then it's also being said in soap magazines that Jake and Ruby turn over a new leaf.

----------


## BlackKat

I've been thinking that maybe Jake asks Grant to run the club because Ruby isn't happy about Jake has POA. (power of attorney, not the third Harry Potter book,  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) So Jake thinks it would be best if he isn't involved too much, just behind the scenes.   :Searchme:  Or he might just not want to be around the club because it reminds him of Johnny and Danny.

The Radio Times description mention Ruby being the new owner of the club which is odd, because she isn't yet. Something like "How will Ruby handle the responsibility of being the new owner of the club." But she doesn't have the responsibility, Jake does. Odd. And again -- Ruby running a business = me laughing.

And how is she going to run a club anyway. She can't even buy alcohol yet.

----------


## Babe14

Maybe this is where Jake steps in and makes Grant an offer, like you said to run the club for Ruby.  Part of me thinks that Jake may not want anything to do with the club "Too many bad memories" there again Grant may persaude him otherwise.  Maybe Grant will make Ruby an offer she can't refuse and buy the club?

----------


## BlackKat

But Ruby shouldn't have anything to do with the club. If she does, what's the point of Jake having poa, they mayaswell just give it to her now. Maybe she starts learning how to run the club now so then when she's 18 she can do it by herself?   :Searchme:  

I can't see Grant buying the club because he's only here 3 months I think, so it would be a bit pointless to have him own it then leave soon after.

----------


## BlackKat

Erm, not as good as Tuesday's to be honest. There were some very good scenes, but still..felt a bit flat. I dunno. The car scene most of all felt flat -- this was Jake's big 'let it all out' moment yet it felt like the writer couldn't get it over fast enough. Brilliantly acted by Joel though. (Edit -- watched again, actually not as bad the second time round. In fact the whole episode was pretty good. Possibly because I fast-forwarded Dot's non-comedy storyline)

Phil and Grant seemed more concerned about themselves than Jake, and only seemed to remember that he saved their lives near the end, although they did become better after the "suicide" bit. Grant was a bit too jokey as well. Sometimes it was okay, like he was trying to put Jake at ease, but other times it was kinda inappropriate. (Like the completely blase "here's how we'll get out of it if we actually do run him over") I prefered Phil and Jake's chat, though do still see some good potential for a Grant and Jake friendship if that's the way they go. Grant was good in the end scene, in fact both of them were.

Jake's scenes at the beginning on his own were fantastic -- the throwing of the hammer, the newspapers all over the place, completely freaking the salesman out. The scene talking about Danny to the Mitchells was great as well, a lot of insight in their life before Walford. Phone call to Alfie -- brilliant.   :Wub: 

I didn't like the passing off of Danny as just being a psycho murderer. That might have been what he was at the end, but he was something else before that -- the joking, the bantering between them, that was Danny too and that's gone too now. I'd have liked some mention of that.

A great episode overall, but there were some moments I didn't like, wheras I thought Tuesday's was good throughout.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

So Jake had a food fight then :Lol:  
I couldn't help but find that first scene with Jake chucking the hammer at the biscuits slightly commical and when I saw the newspaper taped everywhere, lamp shade stacked up, post lined up on the mantle piece and everything all in neat piles I couldn't help but find that slightly funny too. At the same time my heart was going out to Jake.  

I thought that the Mitchells were being a bit heartless at times especially Phil, who found his heart in the end :EEK!:  ,although I have to say Grant was worried about Jake throughout. When I thought about all this I remembered all the Chrissie stuff and thought ah of course Jake and the Mitchells aren't exactly best of mates and there are some old grievances there.  I was really fuming at Phil when he along with Grant and Jake were all sat in the car outside the police station and Jake said "I have nothing" Phil replied " Well we have" :Angry:   :Angry:  I thought B/d, hope you never get Ben.  Also I began to doubt the Mitchells concern for Jake when they mentioned the fact that they were worried about Jake dropping them in it, (hence another comment from Phil "Don't care as long as he's not in there dropping us in it") and thought typical only concerned for themselves, although personally I can't see how Jake would of dropped them in it. For once they were the victims weren't they?
Anyway all came right in the end after Grant and Phil found Jake unconscious on the sofa and thought he had o/d.  I loved this scene, like BK I liked the fact that we found out more about Danny and Jake's childhood, also the father was mentioned briefly, you could tell that the Mitchell boys could relate to what Jake was saying, even when he asked them if they knew what it was like to blow a hole in your brother. Grant was making a few jokes but I just think that was prob to lighten things a little and I really liked it when Phil told Grant to leave Jake to him from now on, the look Grant gave Phil was classic.
I loved the chat between Phil and Jake, yes in the end Danny was just a psycho murderer he had gone down a very dark road from which there was no return. However hard Jake tried he couldn't help Danny, only protect him, mop up after him, fight the people Danny had upset, Danny was on a one way ticket to self destruct. Reason of course was the abusive childhood.  Jake summed it up nicely when he mentioned this to the Mitchell boys. On the bright side at least now Jake can have a life and I think Jake and the Mitchell boys go really well together and offer huge potential. After seeing the real Jake this week you can see that he has Mitchell traits :Lol:  

Loved the end scene back at Jake's after Grant tried to run  him over, where Grant went to make another cup of tea, Jake was sat on the stairs and Grant went " Are you coming" then the scene in the kitchen with the biccys.

Very enjoyable week and I have loved every single moment of Jake.
I don't think I can praise Joel anymore than I have done, he is a real "Daimond Geaser"

A final note, on this post :Big Grin:  , I'm glad Ross has returned and would like him to return permanently, I take back all my criticsm prior to his return.

----------


## diamond1

i think the show was stolen by jake having a go at martin fowler "yeah your so funny, so funny your wife left you for a lesbian"..........ha brilliant i loved that.

It was obvious that jake wasnt going to hand himself in when the policeman told him to wait in the cue and he did -wait your gonna confess to murder and instead of shouting it in his face he waits until the old dear at the front reports loud music coming from the house across the road.

and the others "you got bottle kidnapping me in front of a police station"

another i liked jakes letting all his emotion out and grant goes (while holding a dvd) "is this series 2"

ha i thought it was a well good episode -not very thought out where phil was concerned he wants his son back but first he is gonna run a drunk over in the market -good thinking boys!

----------


## Babe14

Have to mention the hoddie and leather..yum..

BK just to say I like your idea of Jake decorating his house. I've had this piccy in my mind of Jake ripping off the wallpaper and Grant popping in for a beer/cuppa and seeing him doing this, only to think that Jake has lost it again! This would lead to some commical banter between the two and Grant would tell Jake that he is going to give him a hand, tell Jake that he'll be back in a minute there is something he has to get a decorators necessity or something, then return with some beers. Two of them then sitting on the floor amongst all the mess drinking beer and discussing Decorating "tactics". Grant could add a bit of a tropical feel to Jake's house, with a bit of the "Brazilian" touch whilst Jake is out getting suplies or something. When Jake returns he sees what Grant has done and hence more banter.

So let's start redecorating Jake's house

I would ditch the wallpaper for cream walls, ditch the carpets and have wooden floors throughout, keep the furniture and splash bits of colour around..maybe a cream and dark red theme in the lounge..

----------


## BlackKat

The Mitchells know about Danny's death though, and that Jake has covered it up. So they could be charged for that I think.   :Searchme:  Although Jake said he wouldn't mention them. There's a chance he could have cracked and told everything, but I did think they were being selfish, and seemed more worried about Jake being a "liability."

Actually, quite oddly, there is some parallels going on -- we have the Mitchells seeing Jake as a liability, then eventually pulling him back for the edge, and then Jake mentioning that he saw Danny as a liability. Also Jake has been displaying Danny-like behaviour. Also, while Jake and Danny were different, Jake does have the potential to snap, as shown by the newspapers, the lampshades etc. (Randomly, watching the episode again I noticed some weird airplane thing that I think is a lamp, which is completely dorky and adorable,  :Lol:  )

Another heart-breaking scene was the salesman -- Jake just wanting to talk to someone.   :Crying:  And his line to Alfie's answering machine "But you're not there."   :Crying:   :Sad:

----------


## BlackKat

> Have to mention the hoddie and leather..yum..
> 
> BK just to say I like your idea of Jake decorating his house. I've had this piccy in my mind of Jake ripping off the wallpaper and Grant popping in for a beer/cuppa and seeing him doing this, only to think that Jake has lost it again! This would lead to some commical banter between the two and Grant would tell Jake that he is going to give him a hand, tell Jake that he'll be back in a minute there is something he has to get a decorators necessity or something, then return with some beers. Two of them then sitting on the floor amongst all the mess drinking beer and discussing Decorating "tactics". Grant could add a bit of a tropical feel to Jake's house, with a bit of the "Brazilian" touch whilst Jake is out getting suplies or something. When Jake returns he sees what Grant has done and hence more banter.
> 
> So let's start redecorating Jake's house
> 
> I would ditch the wallpaper for cream walls, ditch the carpets and have wooden floors throughout, keep the furniture and splash bits of colour around..maybe a cream and dark red theme in the lounge..


I keep noticing the wallpaper more and more and it's seriously bugging me. I think in the living room it's some sort of revolting brown with flowers?!? Seriously, even Nana can't have liked that.   :EEK!:

----------


## Babe14

> i think the show was stolen by jake having a go at martin fowler "yeah your so funny, so funny your wife left you for a lesbian"..........ha brilliant i loved that.
> 
> and the others "you got bottle kidnapping me in front of a police station"
> 
> another i liked jakes letting all his emotion out and grant goes (while holding a dvd) "is this series 2"


  Don't you just love him :Lol:  

I forgot to mention Pat/Jake scene, lovely I really hope tha tshe takes himunder her wing too and becomes the mother he never had but always wanted.  I've always loved these two together

----------


## BlackKat

> i think the show was stolen by jake having a go at martin fowler "yeah your so funny, so funny your wife left you for a lesbian"..........ha brilliant i loved that.


And Jake manages to sum up the stupidity of that storyline with one line.   :Rotfl:   :Lol:  That was brilliant.

----------


## Babe14

> I keep noticing the wallpaper more and more and it's seriously bugging me. I think in the living room it's some sort of revolting brown with flowers?!? Seriously, even Nana can't have liked that.


I'm notcing it too now and yes it is a revolting dark brown flowery number.
I quite like the kitchen mainly becasue Ilove pink, but I don't think this is really Jake's colour, so again maybe a neutral colour here, get rid of the grotty cupboards for some nice wooden ones, a few nice coloured/pattern tiles around..

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm notcing it too now and yes it is a revolting dark brown flowery number.
> I quite like the kitchen mainly becasue Ilove pink, but I don't think this is really Jake's colour, so again maybe a neutral colour here, get rid of the grotty cupboards for some nice wooden ones, a few nice coloured/pattern tiles around..


I like your idea of having cream and dark red in the living room. Maybe blue in the kitchen -- white walls, then blue tiles?

Maybe he can go and get his money back from Charlie ("Yeah, sorry, Johnny's given up on that whole redemption thing. He wants his money back.") and completely redo everything. Pat and the Mitchells can help out.   :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

yeah pat/jake are really close kinda like pat/andy at the moment maybe down the road the new dot/dennis.

the brazilian idea at jakes is wicked babe14 which you said (its like my world cup theory)i can see phil being good mates with jake as well because ben likes jake judging by tuesday maybe in a few months "daddy can i see uncle jake"----hahaha brilliant 

im hoping the grant/jake freindship can be like the ben/dan friendship in hollyoaks which was filled with humor.

i do hope we dont have any more ruby jake moments like tuesday i really dislike ruby's character i can see her being stuck up and horrible in the near future like a certain mrs fowler/jackson

----------


## Babe14

> Actually, quite oddly, there is some parallels going on -- we have the Mitchells seeing Jake as a liability, then eventually pulling him back for the edge, and then Jake mentioning that he saw Danny as a liability. Also Jake has been displaying Danny-like behaviour. Also, while Jake and Danny were different, Jake does have the potential to snap, as shown by the newspapers, the lampshades etc. (Randomly, watching the episode again I noticed some weird airplane thing that I think is a lamp, which is completely dorky and adorable,  )


Yes Jake has been very Danny like recently and when he put the hood up on his hoodie last night I thought eeek.  I think that Jake has been mentally scared by his child hood too, he needs love, to have someone to take care of and cling to, he has obssessive behaviour. Although it was Danny who appeared to be clinging to Jake I think that it was actually Jake who was clinging to Danny.  Well I'll be watching the omnibus on Sunday as to be honest I have been randomly skipping through Enders during the week to Jakey scenes so I will look out for the "airplanes" it's funny the more times you watch something the more you see and hear! :Lol:  

I thought the scene with Jake chucking the hammer at the biccys was very Danny like and the newspaper everywhere. I thought that it was funny with the salesman where he was sat on the newspaper giving Jake his speal and there was Jakey walking around the room knocking back the booze. 




> Another heart-breaking scene was the salesman -- Jake just wanting to talk to someone.  And his line to Alfie's answering machine "But you're not there."


Yes my heart was breaking and I was saying let Grant in and talk to him which he did in the end plus phil. I loved that Aflie phone call and did you see that tear trickling down his face. :Crying:

----------


## diamond1

> Yes Jake has been very Danny like recently and when he put the hood up on his hoodie last night I thought eeek.


 as in a bit like the guy from star wars when the hood's up he see's the darkside

----------


## Babe14

> I like your idea of having cream and dark red in the living room. Maybe blue in the kitchen -- white walls, then blue tiles?


That would benice for the kitchen, light blue or dark?

I think maybe the lounge theme would have to carried through to the dining room as they are like one room, although pink/orange go with red. Maybe we could have a mixed reddy/orangey/pinky theme in there. I can see it but can't really explain it well enough.




> Maybe he can go and get his money back from Charlie ("Yeah, sorry, Johnny's given up on that whole redemption thing. He wants his money back.") and completely redo everything. Pat and the Mitchells can help out.


 :Rotfl:  Oh yes Pat is a must, so long as she doesn't do that flowery number again :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes Jake has been very Danny like recently and when he put the hood up on his hoodie last night I thought eeek.  I think that Jake has been mentally scared by his child hood too, he needs love, to have someone to take care of and cling to, he has obssessive behaviour. Although it was Danny who appeared to be clinging to Jake I think that it was actually Jake who was clinging to Danny.


I think Jake has definitely been scarred, and is just better at hiding it than Danny was. Although it did sound like Danny had problems from the start that were just made worse because of their childhood. (And it's times like this I get furious at the rest of the Moon family because even though it's not their responsibility where the hell were they when it was going on.) I also think their father was possibly psychologically abusive as well -- Danny mentioned at the salsa night their dad saying "Fear makes you weak," and beating them for wetting the bed. To me that sounds like he wasn't just getting drunk and lashing out, but that he was "teaching" them.

----------


## BlackKat

> That would benice for the kitchen, light blue or dark?
> 
> I think maybe the lounge theme would have to carried through to the dining room as they are like one room, although pink/orange go with red. Maybe we could have a mixed reddy/orangey/pinky theme in there. I can see it but can't really explain it well enough.


The tiles could be a mixture of light and dark blue? Not checked, but kinda of a random pattern. Then light blue for the furnishings.




> Oh yes Pat is a must, so long as she doesn't do that flowery number again


Maybe we'll leave the designing to Jake and Grant, and Pat can just help out.   :Lol:  Pat's house suits her, but definitely wouldn't suit Jake.   :Rotfl:  Can just imagine his reaction if he came back home and she'd installed a cocktail bar.

----------


## Babe14

> yeah pat/jake are really close kinda like pat/andy at the moment maybe down the road the new dot/dennis.


I can definitely see that. :Smile: 




> the brazilian idea at jakes is wicked babe14 which you said (its like my world cup theory)i can see phil being good mates with jake as well because ben likes jake judging by tuesday maybe in a few months "daddy can i see uncle jake"----hahaha brilliant


Well I was thinking, with Ross popping in and out of the soap, Phil and Jake would hang out together because with the Mitchells any friend of my brother's is a friend of mine.  This way Phil/Jake would always have a mate. I like your World Cup idea and can see Jake/Grant/Phil/Minty/Gary/Kevin all either in the pub watching it together or round Jake's.




> i do hope we dont have any more ruby jake moments like tuesday i really dislike ruby's character i can see her being stuck up and horrible in the near future like a certain mrs fowler/jackson


I'm not overly keen on Ruby but still want Jake and Ruby to be like bruv/sister I just can't get the kitchen scene out of my head after Ruby was mugged.

----------


## Babe14

> The tiles could be a mixture of light and dark blue? Not checked, but kinda of a random pattern. Then light blue for the furnishings.


Nice I like it :Smile: 




> Maybe we'll leave the designing to Jake and Grant, and Pat can just help out.  Pat's house suits her, but definitely wouldn't suit Jake.  Can just imagine his reaction if he came back home and she'd installed a cocktail bar.


 :Rotfl:  but Jake would be polite about it and tell her that he likes it and then I can just see Grant's reaction when he sees it and the two of them trying to get rid of it "on the quiet"

----------


## BlackKat

I hope Jake explains what actually happened to Ruby. I can understand her behaviour if she thinks Jake shot Danny on purpose or without a reason, but hopefully once she knows what actually happened she'll be nicer. I'm not keen on her either (well to be honest I hate her guts). When she first came in I thought she was great, but since October she's been terrible, a completely horrible person, and I also have a big problem with Louisa's acting -- I don't think she brings any depth to Ruby which makes it difficult to find the character likable. However, Louisa wasn't bad on Tuesday's ep and like I said, I could understand Ruby's behaviour for once (even if she was a little cow). So maybe she'll improve.   :Searchme:  If we are going to have Jake as Ruby's guardian, she better improve.

----------


## BlackKat

> but Jake would be polite about it and tell her that he likes it and then I can just see Grant's reaction when he sees it and the two of them trying to get rid of it "on the quiet"


Trying to smuggle it back out the house under a blanket...Pat walks past "What's that?" "Er...nothing," *standing in front of it, trying to block her view*   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> I think Jake has definitely been scarred, and is just better at hiding it than Danny was. Although it did sound like Danny had problems from the start that were just made worse because of their childhood. (And it's times like this I get furious at the rest of the Moon family because even though it's not their responsibility where the hell were they when it was going on.) I also think their father was possibly psychologically abusive as well -- Danny mentioned at the salsa night their dad saying "Fear makes you weak," and beating them for wetting the bed. To me that sounds like he wasn't just getting drunk and lashing out, but that he was "teaching" them.


Yes just where were they. Surely Alfie would of notcied soemthing what with him being round there all the time, unless of course he did and Jake convinced him that all was well.

I think maybe he taunted Jake as well with remarks about failing and just generally made themboth feel very insecure. Maybe the dad had a reason for beating them and made Jake take most of them because of "Theory" :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> Trying to smuggle it back out the house under a blanket...Pat walks past "What's that?" "Er...nothing," *standing in front of it, trying to block her view*


 :Rotfl:  and dumping it in the same skip which Grant dumped Jake's bin bag :Lol:  
(That reminds me loved the bit when Jake handed Grant the bag and went "I'd burn that if I was you" :Lol:  ) or Grant giving it to Peggy as a pressie.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes just where were they. Surely Alfie would of notcied soemthing what with him being round there all the time, unless of course he did and Jake convinced him that all was well.
> 
> I think maybe he taunted Jake as well with remarks about failing and just generally made themboth feel very insecure. Maybe the dad had a reason for beating them and made Jake take most of them because of "Theory"


But the scene from last year with Alfie and Jake talking about it in the Vic, Alfie said he used to see their dad coming home drunk. And Danny mentioned them getting food off Alfie's mum when their dad left them on their own. So they must have known some of it. And they must have known about the times that Jake and Danny were taken into foster care.

I also wonder if their dad was like that from the start, or became like that. I don't know which would be worse -- on the one hand, if he was okay in the beginning Jake probably has some happy memories which may explain why he's more well adjusted that Danny, whereas abuse would likely be all Danny would know. On the other, having your "daddy," turn into a monster must be damaging as well. I guess they're both as bad as the other.   :Searchme:   :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

Well jake is in a intresting postion for future storyline ifs eastenders wanted to e.g

jake would be living in his reonvated house and actually is going out with dawn or perhaps carly and is now like a delivery driver for scarletts with grant running the bar phil running the vic all three would be mates of course.Jake traces down his alcoholic mum and brings her to walford she feuds with peggy almost straight away and causes trouble sadly jake tearfully admits he killed danny and she disowns him and he suffers another set back and things get worse when martin fowler cheats with carly/dawn after getting in a fight with martin and settling up he gets imprisoned for abit until phil and grant convince martin to drop the charges  after a month of freedom a letter comes through he is needed for prosecution for chrissies up coming trial filled with hope he goes to see her and stands up for her in a shock movement she is freed from prison BUT heads straight for the airport leaving jake once again alone and heartbroken.

i know im being a bit harsh on jakes life here but its not jakes character to be happy all the time being a loner does suit him abit

----------


## Babe14

> I hope Jake explains what actually happened to Ruby. I can understand her behaviour if she thinks Jake shot Danny on purpose or without a reason, but hopefully once she knows what actually happened she'll be nicer. I'm not keen on her either (well to be honest I hate her guts). When she first came in I thought she was great, but since October she's been terrible, a completely horrible person, and I also have a big problem with Louisa's acting -- I don't think she brings any depth to Ruby which makes it difficult to find the character likable. However, Louisa wasn't bad on Tuesday's ep and like I said, I could understand Ruby's behaviour for once (even if she was a little cow). So maybe she'll improve.  If we are going to have Jake as Ruby's guardian, she better improve.


I think Jake is going to have to tell her what really happened and hopefully she will listen and understand. This will have to be two way traffic though and Jake will have to listen to Ruby and understand why she is being a cow. She has to realise Jake is not Johnny. Yes I hope that she will improve too, like I said it's that Kitchen scene.

----------


## Babe14

> Well jake is in a intresting postion for future storyline ifs eastenders wanted to e.g
> 
> jake would be living in his reonvated house and actually is going out with dawn or perhaps carly and is now like a delivery driver for scarletts with grant running the bar phil running the vic all three would be mates of course.Jake traces down his alcoholic mum and brings her to walford she feuds with peggy almost straight away and causes trouble sadly jake tearfully admits he killed danny and she disowns him and he suffers another set back and things get worse when martin fowler cheats with carly/dawn after getting in a fight with martin and settling up he gets imprisoned for abit until phil and grant convince martin to drop the charges after a month of freedom a letter comes through he is needed for prosecution for chrissies up coming trial filled with hope he goes to see her and stands up for her in a shock movement she is freed from prison BUT heads straight for the airport leaving jake once again alone and heartbroken.
> 
> i know im being a bit harsh on jakes life here but its not jakes character to be happy all the time being a loner does suit him abit


It's a good storyline, but I think it's time for some happiness for Jake a big storyline that starts off very dramatic but has a very happy outcome for him.

As for Jake's potential before the Mitchells returned there was huge potential for Jake alone but now with the character being put with the Mitchells, a very clever move on behalf of Eastenders, there is endless potential and just strengthens the character and puts him in a very central positon. 

I'm sorry but I no longer like Dawn, yes maybe a quick one or maybe couple of nights here with her but Carly is much better. Personally though I think that Carly will be paired with Martin. I am hoping that one of the new characters will provide Jake with a love interest,but I don't think I need to say it I have my own ideas for a new permanent love for Jake.

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake's got a lot of potential for future storylines -- there's so much they can do. There's his family, his mysterious mother most of all (I know I mention her a lot...but where the hell was she?). Unfortunately Bradley's possible abusive father is coming in soon, so I doubt they'll bring Jake's in, at least not for a while. I only hope he doesn't disappear again. After Joel showing this week exactly what he can do with great material, they'd be idiots to let it go to waste.

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm sorry but I no longer like Dawn, yes maybe a quick one or maybe couple of nights here with her but Carly is much better. Personally though I think that Carly will be paired with Martin. I am hoping that one of the new characters will provide Jake with a love interest,but I don't think I need to say it I have my own ideas for a new permanent love for Jake.


I think for a permanent love interest my ideal girl would be someone who will say to Jake "Back the hell off, I can look after myself thanks." (but in a nice way), yet understands why he needs to do things like take care of people.

I do still like Dawn, and I think with her it's her storylines that annoy me rather than the character. On the other hand Deano just annoys me now fullstop. I'm not that much of a fan of Carly, though she has grown on me since she first arrived and I hated her.

----------


## Babe14

> I think Jake's got a lot of potential for future storylines -- there's so much they can do. There's his family, his mysterious mother most of all (I know I mention her a lot...but where the hell was she?). Unfortunately Bradley's possible abusive father is coming in soon, so I doubt they'll bring Jake's in, at least not for a while. I only hope he doesn't disappear again. After Joel showing this week exactly what he can do with great material, they'd be idiots to let it go to waste.


As another dad is coming into the soap then I think it's a mother's turn, preferably Jake's.

As for Jake's potental for storylines all they need to do is look at this thread..

Joel as really excelled (think that is the right word) himself these past couple of weeks, espec Tuesday, he is just wonderful and yes they would be idiots to waste him. Joel plus Ross/Steve equals great strength and they are more or less the heart of Easties right now. Like I said a very clever move by Eastenders.

----------


## Babe14

> I think for a permanent love interest my ideal girl would be someone who will say to Jake "Back the hell off, I can look after myself thanks." (but in a nice way), yet understands why he needs to do things like take care of people.


That's part of my girl :Stick Out Tongue:   :Big Grin:  

I do still like Dawn, and I think with her it's her storylines that annoy me rather than the character. On the other hand Deano just annoys me now fullstop. I'm not that much of a fan of Carly, though she has grown on me since she first arrived and I hated her.[/QUOTE]

I really liked her whenshe first came into the soap but Ijust find her very annoying now,it's the way she keeps screwing her face up. I think you maybe right it could be the lack of decent stroylines. Deano I liked but soon changed my mind and just find him pathetic, just a shame he is a Wicks as I reallylike that family.

----------


## diamond1

no im still sold on the idea of dawn and jake eastenders teased it for ages and even this week they did with her saying if you would of treated me better they do seem suited i do think shes got a bit of a independence thats great for jake.

I dont think martin fowler is suited for dawn he is too much of a mummys boy  and deanos too much of a lad grant isnt intrested proves this week and i doubt the rumors of her and phil are true either so yeah i still see a future for dawn and jake 


maybe babe14 and jake if all else fails  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

I've just had an idea (LOL) instead of having a bruv/sis relationship with Jake/Ruby maybe now it could be "Uncle" Jake, as Diamond1 mentioned, with Ben. Afterall he is a Mitchell and I can just see Jake/Phil/Grant/Ben/Courtney all out on a picnic together and Ian not being very happy about it. There again Jake needs a youngster to look after too, i.e Grant/Courtney, Phil/Ben, Jake/Ruby - but she has to change. I think now hopefully she is away from Johnny she will change. Hangon though I believe that there is a single mum coming into the soap ah this could be the answer....

----------


## Babe14

That reminds me I think didn't Jake mention in one of his comments something about applying to be a nanny or did I dream it :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> maybe babe14 and jake if all else fails


 :Wub:   :Love:   :Wub:  I would really be in Jake heaven

----------


## diamond1

errr applying to be a nanny does ring a bell actually but the single mum thing sounds good so good it would wicked if it where true

----------


## BlackKat

> That reminds me I think didn't Jake mention in one of his comments something about applying to be a nanny or did I dream it


Yeah, it was when he was talking to Ben, and Pat told him he was good with kids and that they know who they can trust. Then when he said about setting himself up as a Nanny, Pat said he'd had enough practice with Danny and Jake got all sad again.   :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

> errr applying to be a nanny does ring a bell actually but the single mum thing sounds good so good it would wicked if it where true


I'm off to investigate :Smile:  

I'm sure I read it on the BBC site.

----------


## BlackKat

> I've just had an idea (LOL) instead of having a bruv/sis relationship with Jake/Ruby maybe now it could be "Uncle" Jake, as Diamond1 mentioned, with Ben. Afterall he is a Mitchell and I can just see Jake/Phil/Grant/Ben/Courtney all out on a picnic together and Ian not being very happy about it. There again Jake needs a youngster to look after too, i.e Grant/Courtney, Phil/Ben, Jake/Ruby - but she has to change. I think now hopefully she is away from Johnny she will change. Hangon though I believe that there is a single mum coming into the soap ah this could be the answer....


Ben seemed to like Jake a lot -- he went up to him quite quickly to talk to him, and then wanted to know if he could come back. When he asked if he could stay at the bookies he directed it at Jake, rather than Pat who was the one that was 'officially' looking after them.

I think the single mum (do you mean the Fox woman - she's got two teenage daughters) is going to get together with Kevin Wicks. There's also Bradley's dad coming in, with his wife and her two young kids. I _think_ that's all the new characters that we've yet to see.

----------


## Babe14

> Ben seemed to like Jake a lot -- he went up to him quite quickly to talk to him, and then wanted to know if he could come back. When he asked if he could stay at the bookies he directed it at Jake, rather than Pat who was the one that was 'officially' looking after them.
> 
> I think the single mum (do you mean the Fox woman - she's got two teenage daughters) is going to get together with Kevin Wicks. There's also Bradley's dad coming in, with his wife and her two young kids. I _think_ that's all the new characters that we've yet to see.


Maybe it is thanks :Smile:  Oh well Ben or Ruby it is then.

I have this piccy again of Grant/Courtney/Jake/Ruby all round Jake's having a curry, Grant/Courtney already living with Jake. Ah of course with Jake now being the Mitchell boys new best bud he will have to interact with Courtney as well as Ben. Perfect. I can just see him babysitting Courtney, who being the madam she is will be giving him the run around :Lol:  

I really loved that scene with Ben and Jake at the Bookies. aww :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

Maybe Jake will help Phil get Ben or decent access, oh this will be a bit of a dilema for Jakey.  Big Brother or Dad? Also I was wondering if Jake will help Grant sort things out with Carla (she is also coming into the soap soon). See potential..potential..potental

I do think Joel deserves a rest after this weeks fab performance. We don't want him over used.

----------


## BlackKat

By the way, if you're looking out for the dorky/adorable airplane possible lamp _thing_, it's in the scene with the salesman -- when Jake sits down in front of the telly, it's just to the side of him.   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> By the way, if you're looking out for the dorky/adorable airplane possible lamp _thing_, it's in the scene with the salesman -- when Jake sits down in front of the telly, it's just to the side of him.


Thanks :Lol:   I'll have a look on the recording I have (if it's still there) and I will definitely be watching again Sunday.  Although this week was full of trauma I just couldn't help finding some of the scenes last night funny but cute. :Smile: 

P.S. I,m not sure but I think you, me and Diamond1 have churned out about 40 posts in here today :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks  I'll have a look on the recording I have (if it's still there) and I will definitely be watching again Sunday.  Although this week was full of trauma I just couldn't help finding some of the scenes last night funny but cute.


I did too -- especially one bit when the guy at the door asks if Jake can talk, and Jake does this little insane grin. It's the cutest thing ever,   :Lol:  

Some bits were quite freaky though -- particularly Jake putting the clothes he was wearing that morning back on.   :EEK!:  That was rather disturbing.

----------


## Dutchgirl

Joel Beckett is doing a very fine job, he does not look insane he is it. Must say I like him more and more!

----------


## BlackKat

> Joel Beckett is doing a very fine job, he does not look insane he is it. Must say I like him more and more!


He is indeed. Especially Tuesday, I thought, his body movements in the scene with Ruby and the way he got so close to her.

----------


## BlackKat

So does Jake have a fairy godmother that bestows jackets upon him? Or do Kat and Alfie send him a jacket from every state they visit? Or does Jakey boy have some weird jacket fetish that means even when heâs broke, even when heâs lost his girlfriendâs bail money, even when heâs depressed and suicidal after shooting his brother, he will _still_ find the money and time to buy a new jacket. Will we see a heartbreaking storyline in the next few months that sees a desperate Jake stealing from his friends to finance his jacket addiction?

It was an awfully nice jacket though.   :Smile:   :Lol:  

Only two quick scenes, but I liked them. I liked Phil and Jakeâs scenes yesterday as well, and Iâm hoping if a friendship does develop its with both the Mitchells.

----------


## Babe14

LOL BK! I noticed that new Jacket and I loved it. I'm loving his hair too, it is really wavey and slightly curly right now "Thud" Infact I find the rougher Jake looks the more sexier he is :Wub:   :Love:  

I loved the scenes between Phil and Jake and can see a very close friendship developing there. Infact to me, at the mo, Jake and Phil seem to be bonding more than Grant and Jake, I suppose really this makes sense as unfortunately Ross will be disappearing again, but still a close friendship with both the brothers will be very nice and something I am looking forward very much to seeing. Jake is so right with the Mitchells. I did think that both Grant and Jake were a bit offish with one another last night when Jake was leaving the Vic and Grant was coming in, both appeared to be avoiding looking at one another. 

I did think there he goes again blaming himself, feeling guilty, when we had that scene in the Vic with Phil and Jake, where he was apologising to Phil for being so wrapped up in his troubles..Phil was really understanding and Nice about it (for once)
Loved Jake's comment to Phil in the Caf "I've got some cleaning to do" to which Phil replied "Gary and Minty aren't doing anything this afternoon.." aww I'm liking Phil again now he is becoming human again. Thing is with the Mitchells they don't like showing their softness and can come across as uncaring where as in actual fact they care very much, suppose in away this is a bit like Jake too. Grant and Jake have definitely got the same sense of humour they just slip little witty comments into conversations and you have to be quick to catch them.

I would of loved it if Jake was the one to find Ben and deliver him back to Phil. I have this lovely image in my head of Ben turning up at Jake's and Jake having a little chat to him before taking him over to Phil...Awww :Wub:  
Oh dear I'm off again, see just two scenes of Jake and I can still write a book!! :Lol:  

Infact I might do a bit of writing this weekend.. :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> He is indeed. Especially Tuesday, I thought, his body movements in the scene with Ruby and the way he got so close to her.


I was sitting watching and thnking I wish that was me he was close too, espec when he got up and the end of his nose practically touched Ruby's :Wub:  

That scene with Ruby broke my heart and I have to admit Tuesday's epi had me filling up a bit :Crying:

----------


## diamond1

> P.S. I,m not sure but I think you, me and Diamond1 have churned out about 40 posts in here today


i think over 3 days we typed loads of just anything out -mainly about jakes house,sonia and jake and the mitchells.
its really bizzare how much i wrote about sonia!


next week jakes starting at scarletts so hopefully soon (in the future)we will have scenes of him being the bouncer,throwing drunks out and living normal

----------


## Babe14

I think that it will be a long time before Jake is back to normal, but you could see the othr night that he was trying to do every day things, going to the Caf and helping out in a crisis, re: Ben.

Although I love Jake and Pat working at the Bookies together, I think if I'm totally honest I'd prefer to see him running Scarlets. The reason being that I feel here there is more potential for more dramatic and action packed storylines whereas the Bookies there is only really potential for the more gentler storylines. With hopefully both Jake and Grant running Scarlets together there will be plenty of wheeling and dealing going on. Again, like with Jake's House, :Stick Out Tongue:  Grant can bring a bit of the Brazilian touch to Scarlets. I would like one day, when the real "ownership" of Scarlets is sorted out for it to be renamed and I'd quite like it to be called "Moons"

Of course Phil will also have to be involved,mainly so he can take over when Ross disappears again :Crying:  
With regards to the bouncer positon I think that this would be more Grant's role, there again after what we've seen of Jake this week I dunno!! :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> i think over 3 days we typed loads of just anything out -mainly about jakes house,sonia and jake and the mitchells.
> its really bizzare how much i wrote about sonia!


See you love her really :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I can't believe that I am loving the Mitchells all over again just like I used to before they became "thugs".  I'm loving the new Mitchells, espec Grant who I hated before and I'm starting to love Phil again and even Peggy, she works with the boys. This is a case of "Pot" "Black" as when I heard they were returning I think I called them "Thugs" and "Old Hasbeins" :Lol:  Eastenders have been very clever by putting the Mitchells and Jake together as this really works, plus of course Courtney and Ben.  See I can't shut up about them :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

you cant take back what you said about the mitchells now  :Stick Out Tongue:  

and the loving sonia part we been at it for years did you think she became a lesbian overnight??  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think that it will be a long time before Jake is back to normal, but you could see the othr night that he was trying to do every day things, going to the Caf and helping out in a crisis, re: Ben.


I agree -- I think this was what Thursday was about, not Jake getting back to normal and being all happy again, but him choosing to carry on with things and try to get back to normal -- going out the house, cleaning up his house and (like Grant said) buying teabags. I think this is what Jake has to do - rather than expecting to get over it within one week, just get up in the morning, go to work, go the Vic etc even if some mornings he has to force himself to do it and then somewhere along the line he will be back to normal.

I also agree that it seems to be more Phil and Jake bonding then Grant and Jake -- although on Thursday, while Phil and Jake had the more indepth 'emotional' conversation (which I liked) in the end it was Grant who knew what Jake needed, despite it being a somewhat...unconventional method.




> Although I love Jake and Pat working at the Bookies together, I think if I'm totally honest I'd prefer to see him running Scarlets. The reason being that I feel here there is more potential for more dramatic and action packed storylines whereas the Bookies there is only really potential for the more gentler storylines.


Again, agree. With Jake in Scarlets there's more chance of us seeing him -- even if he doesn't have a big storyline there'll be scenes with Grant, Ruby etc. Whereas the bookies doesn't seem to feature much. But I love the interaction in the bookies, we've had some lovely scenes there recently especially Tuesday with Pat, Jake and the two boys. I hope the Pat and Jake friendship doesn't get forgotten if Jake does stop working there to look after Scarlets fulltime.

----------


## Babe14

> I agree -- I think this was what Thursday was about, not Jake getting back to normal and being all happy again, but him choosing to carry on with things and try to get back to normal -- going out the house, cleaning up his house and (like Grant said) buying teabags. I think this is what Jake has to do - rather than expecting to get over it within one week, just get up in the morning, go to work, go the Vic etc even if some mornings he has to force himself to do it and then somewhere along the line he will be back to normal.


You've summed that up nicely :Smile: 




> I also agree that it seems to be more Phil and Jake bonding then Grant and Jake -- although on Thursday, while Phil and Jake had the more indepth 'emotional' conversation (which I liked) in the end it was Grant who knew what Jake needed, despite it being a somewhat...unconventional method.


After watching the full Eastenders on Sunday I definitely felt that it was Jake and Phil who bonded the most in the end, I suppose this has been done because as far as we know Phil is sticking around, plus I think Phil understands, can relate more to what Jake is going through. At the same time I do think it may be a slight attack of the guilts all mixed in because of the feuding with Johnny, but Phil is being genuine with Jake he now considers him a mate and whatever happened before is forgotten. Also I love the way Phil keeps asking Jake if he's alright.

Grant like you said is the other side of the coin he knows what Jake needs. I'm sure that both the brothers and Jake will be close. Although Grant and Jake didn't acknowldge one another the other night. 




> But I love the interaction in the bookies, we've had some lovely scenes there recently especially Tuesday with Pat, Jake and the two boys. I hope the Pat and Jake friendship doesn't get forgotten if Jake does stop working there to look after Scarlets fulltime.


So do I and this is where it all started with Jake/Danny/Andy/Pat and Johnny. I like seeing the bookies, espec the kind of scenes we have had lately there but unfortunately Jake doesn't do a lot in there except take bets and clean up. The bookies isn't really a place to develop any really gritty storylines more light hearted and commical ones and I suppose this is the reason why it's not featured much. Although having said that we did have dramatic storylines during the Andy and gangster era. 
I'm sure that the Jake/Pat interaction will continue and hopefully grow, also I'm hoping that one day Jake will tell Pat what is wrong, I'm certain she will understand. I'm hoping that Jake will be interacting with the other Wicks too, Carly and Kevin. 

I sort of like Dawn again and I think your right it is to do with the scripts that she is getting that I'm in two minds about her. I think that Dawn would be good for Jake, she would provide a bit of fun for him which is what he needs right now. I don't want Jake/Dawn to be a permanent thing just a bit of fun and a no ties sort of relationship, a casual one which will suit both of them. I thought about Jake/Carly too, although I like her I think she is too "quiet" for Jake.

----------


## Babe14

> you cant take back what you said about the mitchells now  
> 
> and the loving sonia part we been at it for years did you think she became a lesbian overnight??


Oh yes I can, I've cancelled it all  out :Rotfl:  

 :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

i really think jake is in the stage where is character is being devolped into whatever they want it to be so i reckon they should make jake a hero as his way of redemption i really think that to do this eastenders need to have another huge disaster but this time big budget kick ass explosions, deaths and injuries not a fairground slide falling down i dont know what they can do and whatever it is let jake save a child like courtney,ben,aleesha,freddie or keith miller

----------


## BlackKat

I think Grant is made the manager of Scarlet's -- apparently the office is referred to as "Grant's office." Honestly, it wouldn't put it past EE to make Grant the manager and Jake to have nothing to do with the club once he's offered Grant the job, and then for Jake to disappear once again.   :Thumbsdown:  Still...positive thoughts I guess. Reports do conflict, like I said, the Radio Times mention Ruby being the new owner, yet apparently it's Grant hosting the launch party so what's she worried about? We'll have to wait and see I guess.


I've done screencaps of last weeks episodes, I just need to get them all uploaded, which could take a while. There's about 150 of Thursday's episode alone. I did go slightly overboard.  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

I heard that Jake was power of attorney, and he makes Grant manager. And Ruby will get everything when she's 18. It's put in trust for her.

----------


## Babe14

> I think Grant is made the manager of Scarlet's -- apparently the office is referred to as "Grant's office." Honestly, it wouldn't put it past EE to make Grant the manager and Jake to have nothing to do with the club once he's offered Grant the job, and then for Jake to disappear once again. Still...positive thoughts I guess. Reports do conflict, like I said, the Radio Times mention Ruby being the new owner, yet apparently it's Grant hosting the launch party so what's she worried about? We'll have to wait and see I guess.


Jake is definitely in Easties next Thursday and Friday, then there is no mention of him in the spoilers for the following week but I think Scarlets is mentioned,so maybe we will see Jake. I think maybe we are going to get a whole batch of exit storylines dominating Easties again, i.e Sonia/Martin (that will please diamond1 :Lol:  ), Lil Mo etc.

Speaking of which, I agree Jake needs a storyline which is very dramatic but he ends up being a hero. In away he is kind of a hero now, he saved Grant's life. (Um..I feel a theory coming on :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:  )

I can understand if Jake wants nothing to do with Scarlets. Maybe he will continue to work at the Bookies but at the same time be involved with Scarlets (and another :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  ) therefore he could still do a bit of wheeling and dealing with Grant and be smack bang in the middle of all the drama (which he seems to be now anyway).




> I've done screencaps of last weeks episodes, I just need to get them all uploaded, which could take a while. There's about 150 of Thursday's episode alone. I did go slightly overboard.


 :Rotfl:  Your as bad as me! Only with me at the mo it is Analysing and Theories. :Lol:  

Speaking of which - this is like a brand new start for Jake with all the Danny and Johnny stuff out of the way,a chance for Jake to have a new life one which won't be screwed up all the time. "Turns over a new leaf" could be referring to Jake and Ruby starting new lives but separately. You know sortingout their differences but going their separate ways...

----------


## Babe14

BK I Love your Banner :Wub:   :Love:  he is just sooo sexy espec when he's off on one :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

I saw the plane and Jakey's grin, also I noticed he poured Duncan a vodka :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

am i missing something.....who's duncan??

----------


## Babe14

> am i missing something.....who's duncan??


Sorry I'm going back to last week and the scene with the salesman "Duncan" was his name.

----------


## BlackKat

> Your as bad as me! Only with me at the mo it is Analysing and Theories...


It was very difficult cutting it down to that many. "Okay, so these two are pretty much the same...but his expression is a _little_ different. Yet both expressions are equally as good. Oh, put both in."  :Lol: 




> BK I Love your Banner  he is just sooo sexy espec when he's off on one


Thank you,   :Big Grin:  He does look so sexy when he angsts.   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

I love that end piccy where he's looking at Ruby, makes me feel all funny*Thud*

----------


## BlackKat

That scene was definitely *thud* I can safely say it's the only moment I have ever wished I was Ruby. Jakey can invade my personal space anytime he likes,   :Wub:   :Lol:  

I liked the moment across from that in the banner as well, where he looks at his hands then brings them up to his face like he's praying. He did look quite freaky with Juley's blood all over his face and shirt.

----------


## Babe14

> That scene was definitely *thud* I can safely say it's the only moment I have ever wished I was Ruby. Jakey can invade my personal space anytime he likes,


He can grab me anytime he likes too :Wub:   :Lol:  




> I liked the moment across from that in the banner as well, where he looks at his hands then brings them up to his face like he's praying. He did look quite freaky with Juley's blood all over his face and shirt.


Aww he was so sweet when he did that.  I'm loving all the nice hand shots we're getting.  One thing I've noticed he doesn't do the hand down the back/side of the head anymore :Crying:  

Notice Jakey's tufft hair in the piccy of him looking at his hands. :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

Mondayâs caps
Tuesdayâs caps

Here's the first two sets from last week -- like I said, Thursday's could take a while.  :Smile:  Let me know if the links don't work.

----------


## Babe14

Just tested a few they work perfect. Jake just has to wear that brown pin all the time and get himself a new blue shirt, unless he can get Pauline to remove Juley's blood from that one. :Lol:  

Of course he has to wear the battered leather and that lovely new olive coloured jacket with the logo across the back that he had on in Friday's epi, too :Wub:  


Thank you so much for doing all this for us all and for all your time and effort spent on it. :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Just had a Jakey moment - Brown pin plus his chocolate brown shirt or brown pin plus his brown stripe shirt (it's brown and then you have three stripes, plain brown bit, three stripes, plain brown bit, etc, he wore it in a Chrissie scene)

P.S. Do you like my slight hint? (re signature) :Lol:  (it just popped into my head when I wasn't looking)

----------


## Layne

> Mondayâs caps
> Tuesdayâs caps
> 
> Here's the first two sets from last week -- like I said, Thursday's could take a while.  Let me know if the links don't work.


Thanks honey - you don't mind if i use some caps for some fanart do you?
Jake looked so good in that suit! And in the hoody Jacket thing  :Wub:  x

----------


## BlackKat

Yep, fanart is fine. Do what you want, fanart them, drool over them, print 'em out and stick 'em on your wall. Just no reposting or nicking and everything's fine.  :Smile: 

That brown pin is divine,   :Wub:  We have to see that again. I wasn't a big fan of the stripy brown shirt though (the one he wore on Sharon's birthday? I think that's the one you mean Babe14.) His grey shirt would look good though -- the one he wore when he was going to take Chrissie to lunch but Danny threw a paddy about Johnny. (Obsessed? Me? Never.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Just a very good memory...yes, that's it.   :Lol:  )

And I love the sig -- there's the potential there for a great friendship between these three I think.  :Smile:  Although it is quite strange to read Jakey's profile on the BBC site and see the Mitchells down under 'Enemies' for putting Chrissie in prison -- even though neither Jake or the Mitchells seemed that bothered about it once it was over.   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Ta-da! Thursday's screencaps

I've brightened some of the ones in the house (when he's talking to Phil and Grant) a bit because they were quite dark, but as far as I can see the quality isn't affected too much.  :Smile: 

Same as before, anything's cool but reposting or nicking.  :Smile:  Oddly, the day that will take about two minutes to upload (Friday) is the one I can be arsed doing tonight. Should be up tomorrow though.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

I love his hoodie on it's own as well as the hoodie plus his battered leather worn together.


Fav Jakey Jackets

Hoodie
Battered Leather
Battered Leather plus hoodie
New olive Jacket with logo
Brown Pin

----------


## Babe14

I guess that Jakey's profile now needs updating and the Mitchells need to be taken off his enemies list and added to his close freindship list,  :Lol:  I suggest Johnny is put in their place under enemies.

have you noticed they still have "Fortune Favours The Brave" under most likely to be heard saying" er..when??/
I've noticed that he no longer says "It's a pleasure, my pleasure" I used to love it when he said this,he made it sound very sexy :Crying:   :Wub:  

If it's o.k with you I might "nick" :Stick Out Tongue:   someo f those caps to add to my personal collection

Just to let you know I have gone theory mad and have come up with two possible distasters where eventually Jakey ends up being a hero (re Diamond1's idea) There will be a few twists in it and the end of the "Theory" will lead to the start of another Big "Theory" which could turn out to be an ongoing one for a while :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Also have another one involving (*************)

----------


## BlackKat

> If it's o.k with you I might "nick"  someo f those caps to add to my personal collection


Yep that's fine. When I say nick I just mean taking them and saying you did them. I know you, or the other people who post here wouldn't, but just in case anyones lurking.   :Smile:  

And, yeah "Fortune Favours The Brave," -- when did he _ever_ say that?! If they're going by what he says most often it should probably just be "Danny."

I think what I liked with the hoodie is it made him look quite young -- especially paired with the leather jacket. I don't what it is about hoodies, but seriously put any character in one and they'll either look vulnerable or sick. Obviously not if its a "I mug old ladies" hoodie, but y'know what I mean.

Plus you can just imagine ickle teenage Jakey with his leather jacket and scruffy trainers, with wee Danny tagging along behind him.   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

LOL! I think it makes him look sexy espec as it rests just on the top of his jeans. :Wub:  I like hoodies anyway apart from Danny ones.

Other things which Jake says most are

"Oh great, great"

"Go to hell Johnny!"

"Where are my Best Mates Phil and Grant!" :Lol: 
"When's my next Big Storyline? Will I be in a scene more than 2 seconds?" :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

jesus.....together the three of us have more theorys than the da vinci code and LOST put back to back on channel 4.

although ill never know what jakes quote is i do know joel becketts should be "either use me on tv or heres my week's notice see you on ITV"

----------


## BlackKat

I wish Phil and Grant would have waited a bit before snapping Jake out of his crazy trip. Then he might have decided Ruby needed to die (for her own good of course) and shot the little ungrateful brat.

Urgh. What a horrible little cow she is.   :Mad:  Not just to Jake either, to everyone.

I'm still not seeing just what Charlie's problem is with Jake, but I don't care because I just about wanted to marry him (Charlie) after his telling Ruby off. Of course they'll forgive her tomorrow, because she's a delicate flower, and Charlie even raising his voice slightly has damaged her little flower-ness.

Olive jacket again tonight,   :Wub:   :Lol: 

And Jake and Pat scenes! Jake and Pat rock. And Jake is so right with what they should do with Scarlets. Although he did look so hot sat behind the desk. Damn stupid Grant being the manager and getting to sit in the chair.

----------


## Babe14

> I'm still not seeing just what Charlie's problem is with Jake .


The disaster theory I'm working on sorts that one out :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  





> Although he did look so hot sat behind the desk.


That is the piccy I have always had of Jake when I think about Jake running Scarlets and partof the reason why I want him to :Wub:  

(Waiting for the omnibus this week)

P.S. :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> jesus.....together the three of us have more theorys than the da vinci code and LOST put back to back on channel 4.
> 
> although ill never know what jakes quote is i do know joel becketts should be "either use me on tv or heres my week's notice see you on ITV"


 :Rotfl:  Joel would be great in an ITV action packed drama. Just wearing a pair of Jeans and nothing else :Wub:  

If they don't give Joel his fair share of "Viewing" time then if I was him I would switch to ITV. 
 Like you said Diamond1 given how many theories us three come up with and very frequently, the Beeb can't turn around and say "We have no more storylines for the character and feel he has gone as far as we can take him" Can they now?

----------


## diamond1

oh no just got this off the eastenders website:

"After just over a year Jake moon (joel beckett) is leaving walford.His final scenes will appear this summer in a very explosive storyline which directly involves ruby.sources say the door will be left open and a spokesperson also agreed "we have taken jake has far as we can i feel more of the spotlight should be focused on the true stars of the show" this shock announcement comes straight after the departure of nana moon (hilda braid) alfie moon (shane richie) and the death of on-screen brother danny moon (jake maskal)"

l

----------


## diamond1

this is so stupid,i cant belive it awwww thats so bad im really upset now.....oh well cause im only joking the whole things a wind-up my bit of amusement there but yeah babe14 i agree with what you say theres no doubt that this news will appear sooner than later the way they use jake in the show!

----------


## Babe14

> this is so stupid,i cant belive it awwww thats so bad im really upset now.....oh well cause im only joking the whole things a wind-up my bit of amusement there but yeah babe14 i agree with what you say theres no doubt that this news will appear sooner than later the way they use jake in the show!


You rotter! I really believed it and was about to write a real stinker of an email to Eastenders. :Lol:  Plus I was about to stop watching Easties for good :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

:Lol:  im sorry i dont know what came over me but it still was a good one if you fell for it i saw what you wrote about them taking jake as far as they good and it gave me the idea ha although im sorry to have worried you 


Btw is this jakes last week for a while because i dont think he is listed for ages yet

----------


## Babe14

> the way they use jake in the show!


Er.. don't you mean "lack of"

When they do use Jake it is fantastic and they are developing the character exactly how I want him to be. In the finale of the Johnny feud Jake was used correctly unlike he was in the Den storyline, where he only played the part of a wall flower. Jake is being used in the Big storylines as promised but out of the two so far he has only been used correctly once. Also it was nice for Jake to actually have his own storyline. I don't want Jake rammed down our throats this is what ruins a character and their potential.

Like I have said before two of the other soaps I watch have got the character "viewing" time correct. For example one set of characters may be on screen for about 10-12 days where an ongoing storyline starts and continues along side a mini storyline, then the other characters are used for 10-12 days, again we have another big storyline combined with a mini one. So we end up with two big storylines airing at the same time. The other "Viewing" time is done by the first half of the week one set of characters plus big storyline, then second half of the week another big storyline with the others. (In this case it is about 3-4 days per set).

Out of the two I prefer the 10-12 day rotation.

Look what you've done Diamond1 set me right off on one :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> im sorry i dont know what came over me but it still was a good one if you fell for it i saw what you wrote about them taking jake as far as they good and it gave me the idea ha although im sorry to have worried you 
> 
> 
> Btw is this jakes last week for a while because i dont think he is listed for ages yet


It's ok no need for apologies I appreciated the wind up :Lol:  But boy did my heart sink!

I don't know but at guess I'd say yes. This is ok I'm quite happy for Jake to go Awol for a few days but it MUST NOT be for weeks on end. The Mitchells also need a break soon otherwise they will be ruined again. (IMO anyways)

P.S. Still working on your disaster idea :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

New love interest for Jake possibly Carla depending on the outcome with Grant.

If I had my way... :Lol:

----------


## Layne

Oh my god i actually believed you then, i was all on my highhorse slagging EE off and i was just about to write an essay on it and then email the bbc about it!
 :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

Theyâre running it together. Glad I was wrong about that, because all the spoilers did sound like it was just going to be Grant (saying it was Grantâs office, that Grant was doing the relaunch etc). But see â Updated already, lol.

They looked so cool in the office, with Jake sat on the desk. And liked Grant offering to help Jake even before Jake asked him to work there properly. And Grant helping Jake with Ruby as well. (Speaking of, she wasnât as bad tonight. In fact she was good. I still have doubts but if she continues like that she _might_ just be okayâ¦*unsure* Just not sure why she suddenly doesn't mind about Jake killing Danny, but not complaining because she was nice to him for once.)

Jake and Grant work really well together, and I like how Grant is looking out for Jake, saying that running the club would be good for Jake and give him a fresh start etc.

*is happy* So hopefully this means we will see Jake next week even though heâs not mentioned. I mean, heâll have to be at the opening, won't he so  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

> The disaster theory I'm working on sorts that one out


Oo, does Charlie die in this 'disaster' then? That'll sort him.

 :Stick Out Tongue:  


I don't think they should make Jake too much of a hero. For one I don't think that's how redemption works, because Jake could save a hundred people's lifes, but he still won't be able to get back Danny's and that's really what it's about - Jake not being able to take back that bullet.

Also I think when characters become the 'Hero,' with capital H, they tend to become slightly cartoonish. They may be three-dimensional or flawed, but you know they'll swoop in and save the day. I want Jake to be kept human, a generally decent guy but someone who will make mistakes, and not just once but numerous times because that's what people do. I like that Jake doesn't always do the right thing (eg, helping Chrissie escape) but he keeps trying to do it.

----------


## Tannie

I liked that to that Grant is going to hep Jake with the club. I always think that Ruby has suddenly relisead that Jake is only trying to help her get on with her life.

----------


## Babe14

I'm so glad that Jake is going to be back at Scarlets. When you think about it, Grant is going to be disappearing again soon so someone will have to run Scarlets. I have liked the idea of Jake having his own club for a long time he is just so right for it. 

Looking forward very much to the omnibus as I haven't seen any of this weeks. Hopefully we will be seeing Jakey again next week and a lot more from now on, a lot of the time when a character isn't mentioned in the spoilers it doesn't necessary mean that they won't be on screen.

P.S. BK no in the disaster theory Charlie won't die but just be very sorry that he has been horrible to Jakey, :Lol:  infact he will end up thanking him and owing him for the rest of his life, of course this isn't what Jake will want as far as he will be concerned he did what he had to do, right place, right time etc. :Lol:  
Jakey wouldn't be a hero, *H*ero but will just do what any one would of done at the time but this is going to lead to some happiness for Jake for once and the start of another theory a Big one :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

I love Jake the way he is now, he is a fantastic character. Nothing will ever change what happened with Danny, it is something he has to live with for the rest of his life. So Scarlets is a fresh start for Jakey (Turning over a new leaf)

----------


## diamond1

i have now come to the conclusion i preferd jake best around january 2005 and this past december there was more of a moody dark way about him which was reflected a bit week before last. dont get me wrong i like the interaction with the mitchells but i wouldnt like him as how can i say a lapdog (erm no and lackey isnt acurate i cant think of what he would be to the mitchells) but imagine if one episode phil was in a bad mood and jake walked past and said hello and phil being phil had a go at him no doubt the writers would have jake back down and look stupid and when the mitchells have got something dodgy going on they will USE jake and no doubt he will jump to it.

If jake could be like he was to martin fowler in a recent episode ("yeah your so funny,so funny your wife left you for a lesbian")a lot more of the time and have touching moments like with ben i would really like it.

Being the club manager wont allow that so im expecting him to wear suits,look through the books and occasionally drink in the vic with ian beale or billy mitchell in various episodes.i do still hope for a dennis/dot kinda friendship with pat and she could help him through the guilt and insecurity he still must have as we now know jakes main objective in eastenders is redemption over danny.

----------


## BlackKat

> dont get me wrong i like the interaction with the mitchells but i wouldnt like him as how can i say a lapdog (erm no and lackey isnt acurate i cant think of what he would be to the mitchells) but imagine if one episode phil was in a bad mood and jake walked past and said hello and phil being phil had a go at him no doubt the writers would have jake back down and look stupid and when the mitchells have got something dodgy going on they will USE jake and no doubt he will jump to it.


I wouldnât want him to be like that either. However I doubt he will. For one, the writers are cutting back on the dodgy gangster stuff, not just with the Mitchells but full stop. We are seeing the Mitchells as older, more family focused than before. There was also real concern for Jake in the last few weeks. After Philâs guilt over Dennis, I doubt he would put anyone else in that sort of danger again. Plus Jake isnât an idiot. He knows when somethingâs dodgy. If he did get into something dodgy with the Mitchells, he would know it.

Plus, they still have Billy if the Mitchells need a toady. Seriously, they'll never tire of that little routine.

They've been writing Jake fine for me lately, and have been since December. I'm more worried about them not using him enough, than them not using him correctly.

----------


## Babe14

I loved Jake during the past week best, we really did see his lovely brutal and dark streak, I also loved him when he first appeared on our screens. Like I have said before I love the way the character is developing and just love the character, he is different. I can't see Jake ever being a lap dog to the Mitchells or the boys using him as one.  They have mutal respect and loyalty building, Jake isone of them now as far as the boys are concerned, anyways they have seen his temper!!

----------


## Babe14

> Being the club manager wont allow that so im expecting him to wear suits,look through the books and occasionally drink in the vic with ian beale or billy mitchell in various episodes.i do still hope for a dennis/dot kinda friendship with pat and she could help him through the guilt and insecurity he still must have as we now know jakes main objective in eastenders is redemption over danny.


Running Scarlets puts Jake in the perfect place for some very good and big storylines  and won't change the character at all. Infact if handled right this puts the character in the perfect positon for his brutal and dark side to be used along with his gentle side. Prior to the Danny shooting we were seeing Jake's couldn't give a stuff attitude coming through and I think that he will be less caring in the future, more colder but his gentleness will still be there when the need arises.

----------


## Babe14

> They've been writing Jake fine for me lately, and have been since December. I'm more worried about them not using him enough, than them not using him correctly.


Exactly for the character to continue to develop and for Joel to stay in character he needs to be used more and on a regular basis, not as I have siad before rammed down our throats as this would have the opposite effect and ruin the character. As we have seen the more Jake/Joel is on screen the better he gets and the more drama/action/emotion involved in the storyline the better he is. I cannot praise Joel enough as an actor, given decent storylines and scripts he just shines and shines.

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, question I should know the answer to, but don't, for a fic: Has it ever been said what Jake's full name is. Quite a few places (wikipedia, imdb) say it's Jacob, but has that ever been said on screen? Or has it ever been said it _isn't_ Jacob?

 :Searchme:

----------


## Layne

> Okay, question I should know the answer to, but don't, for a fic: Has it ever been said what Jake's full name is. Quite a few places (wikipedia, imdb) say it's Jacob, but has that ever been said on screen? Or has it ever been said it _isn't_ Jacob?


I have never heard anyone call him jacob? I always just persumed it was Jake  :Searchme:

----------


## Tannie

i think it is Jacob through but that's what i assume because i heard it from somwhere but he got called Jake since he was young.

----------


## Babe14

> Okay, question I should know the answer to, but don't, for a fic: Has it ever been said what Jake's full name is. Quite a few places (wikipedia, imdb) say it's Jacob, but has that ever been said on screen? Or has it ever been said it _isn't_ Jacob?


I don't beleive it has, but your right Jake is short for Jacob.  There again I seem to have it at the back of mind that it may of..we know very little about Jake, we don't know if he has any other names or how old he is, or when his birthday is.  Infact I think he's about the only Easties Character who hasn't had a birthday since he's been there.

I've drawn my own conclusions about how old he his I'd say 30.

Now his full name: *Jacob Edward Moon = JEM* (and that is what he is)** 

Or he could have his father's middle name: *Jacob Robert Moon/Jacob Robert Edward Moon..*

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't beleive it has, but your right Jake is short for Jacob.  There again I seem to have it at the back of mind that it may of..we know very little about Jake, we don't know if he has any other names or how old he is, or when his birthday is.  Infact I think he's about the only Easties Character who hasn't had a birthday since he's been there.
> 
> I've drawn my own conclusions about how old he his I'd say 30.
> 
> Now his full name: *Jacob Edward Moon = JEM* (and that is what he is)** 
> 
> Or he could have his father's middle name: *Jacob Robert Moon/Jacob Robert Edward Moon..*


I think I did the maths once and figured out the youngest Danny could be is 28, so I think you're right and Jake is about 30, maybe 31. Maybe his birthday is in the summer and this is why it hasn't been mentioned yet -- as last summer he wasn't in Walford.

I can also see him having his father's name as his middle name.

Hm...I think I'll go with Jacob as his full name until we get told differently.   :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

wow found this in todays sun 

"dear diedrie,
                  I feel the urge to kill myself but i cant life has been tough for a while but in the last year it's got worse in november my girlfriend got incarcerated for murder and we split up weeks later sometime later my grandmother died and my cousin left to live in america.After months of brooding in my flat i left my house to see my estranged brother caught up in some dodgy buisness a week later i killed him by complete accident.Im 30 and my brothers 28 and he told me he had killed someone and he then revealed he was going to do it again we had a quick scrap and he knocked me out but he left his gun i followed him outside and was going to shoot him in the arm but i missed and killed him.In a reversal of fortune i have been granted to look after a nightclub but i still feel lost"

dear reader,
                it seems you should confess but if you dont want to thats fine i feel you should really take a long look at yourself in the mirror a girlfriend that commited murder a brother who commited murder and now yourself a murderer have you realized what you have done i cant see you ever getting over the fact you killed your brother but i do sugest that you read my leaflet 'you have killed your brother what now?' or watch eastenders they have a very similar circumstances "

ok i didnt really find it in the sun in fact i made it up  :Lol:  


answering everyones question im sure jake is not a name jacob is however a name jake is a nickname isnt it?

im sure people have named their child jake instead of jacob.its like danny is a nickname for daniel!

jake hasnt had a birthday but when has he been on the show for a long period of time it could be august,decemeber,january,febuary even march
because he wasnt always on screen in these months i am inclined to belive it is in decemeber.

another question was jake in prison with alfie over the credit card fraud?

----------


## diamond1

maybe his birthday was in the summer because when he returned he came back with loads of new t-shirts   :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> another question was jake in prison with alfie over the credit card fraud?


I don't think so -- wasn't it mentioned that Alfie hadn't seen Jake and Danny since Alfie went to prison. It was Alfie that took the fall for that. I'm inclined to believe it was Jake that committed the fraud as well, because Danny couldn't tie his own shoelaces.

Jacob is the original name, but I'd say Jake as a name on its own is quite common. So really it could be either.   :Searchme:

----------


## Dutchgirl

[QUOTE=diamond1]wow found this in todays sun 

"dear diedrie,
I feel the urge to kill myself but i cant life has been tough for a while but in the last year it's got worseQUOTE]

hahaha, you are good, this could be a real one , wow. Well funny! :Bow:

----------


## BlackKat

Aw, Jake making non-alcoholic cocktails for The Brat. Like Grant said, bless his little cotton socks.   :Wub:  

Oh, but then The Brat throws a tantrum, and Jake just stands there and lets her, so Grant can swoop in.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Didn't like that. Although Jake did get a bit angry when he grabbed the bottle off her, the rest of the time he was just "Ruby, please just stop." (Not just him, Stacey as well). People need to stop treating her with kiddie gloves. Even Grant did once he got her into the office.

Nice look between Jake and The Brat at the end when she finally stopped acting like a five-year-old. But she needs to start growing up, or get the hell away from Jake so I can mute her scenes in peace.

Jake looks at home in Scarlet.   :Wub:  He really belongs there. And Deano getting a crowd in so Jake will "make it worth his while" -- Jake gives him a measly two free drinks.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Jake belongs in Scarlets and I beleive it's the job that Jake has always wanted.  Remember during the exit week when Jake was a *Thud* builder, he said something about wanting a decent job that brought in decent money and didn't want to be carrying cement around for the rest of his life, he wanted to make something of himself. Well with Scarlets he is doing just that, running a club is a responsible job with the kind of money that Jake wants. Also he is bright and uses his brain (well except when he's traumatised and Juley is about!!) I love Jake at the Bookies main reason being Pat but their isn't really much prospect here for him, except to own it, yes the money is there but Jake needs his own place to run and that is Scarlets.

P.S. Loved last week's scenes with Grant and Pat. He looked so right in that chair at Scarlets and I loved it when he just sat back in it *Thud*

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think so -- wasn't it mentioned that Alfie hadn't seen Jake and Danny since Alfie went to prison. It was Alfie that took the fall for that. I'm inclined to believe it was Jake that committed the fraud as well, because Danny couldn't tie his own shoelaces.
> 
> Jacob is the original name, but I'd say Jake as a name on its own is quite common. So really it could be either.


When Danny and Jake first came to the Square Alfie was not happy to see them.  Alfie did time for them after they committed Credit card fraud. I loved their arrival, althoug hI wasn't into Jake at first :Lol:  but it didn't take me long to fall for him :Wub:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

[QUOTE=Dutchgirl]


> wow found this in todays sun 
> 
> "dear diedrie,
> I feel the urge to kill myself but i cant life has been tough for a while but in the last year it's got worseQUOTE]
> 
> hahaha, you are good, this could be a real one , wow. Well funny!


sadly i read them all the time so i picked a few things up along the way  :Smile:  

and babe14 you didnt like jake at first?? first the mitchells now jake  well..... :Banned:   ------jokes  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

[QUOTE=diamond1]


> sadly i read them all the time so i picked a few things up along the way  
> 
> and babe14 you didnt like jake at first?? first the mitchells now jake well..... ------jokes


 :Lol:  I loved the Mitchells when they first arrived on the square, they provided all the drama , action and great storylines, but then like everyone else I became fed up with them. They took over the square, pushed everyone around and basically just became violent thugs and I especailly hated Grant. Although when his tears flowed I did feel sorry for him at times. I've never really disliked Phil he became the character I loved to hate and now I'm loving him with Ben.

WhenJake and Danny first arrived on the square I thought god what have they brought into the square now.  However I did like the scenes we had with them and their first storyline with the counterfeit money and drugs. I loved Jake's coment to Danny when Danny opened the bag and went oh..Jake asked him oh what,looked inside the bag and said "Have you got a time share for a brain" :Lol:  

It took me a couple of weeks before I began to fall for Jake, infact it was after an interview with them that I began to fall for him. Danny the jury was still out on and I guess I never really took to him, although there were some very touching moments and some very commical ones between him and Jake which I loved.

So there you have it an essay on how I loved/hated/then loved again the Mitchells and how I fell for the Moon babies. :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Last week's Jake Scenes:

Loved the fact that Jakey is back at Scarlets.

Noticed that he had another new Jacket and Jumper.

Loved the fact that Grant's and Jake's friendship is developing

Loved the end scene with Jake and Ruby in Scarlets. That look was so lovely on Jake's face, he was really pleased that Ruby Said "Jake is right" awww and she even gave him a warm smile!!!

Wasn't very happy that when Ruby chucked a wobbler, it was Grant who picked her up and carried her into the office, it should of been Jake. (Although this was funny)  Reason why I didn't like this very much is that Jake was made to look "weak" once again, even his "that's enough" didn't sound how it should. O.K I suppose Jake is still treading on egg shells where Ruby is concerned and that is why he was pussy footing around her. Also Grant is older than Jake and is used to dealing with spoilt selfish brats (Re His and Phil's sister Sam)so he knew just how to handle the situation.

So hopefully now Ruby wil give Jake a break and start realising what a lovely guy he really is, how much he is hurting and how very luck she is to have someone like this to look out for her.

I hope that Jake will be used on a regular basis with good storylines/scripts etc and not pushed into the background.

I'm wondering if Jake is still working at the Bookies during the day and at Scarlets at night? Also I noticed that Grant was helping out in the Vic. So deos this mean that Scarlets is just open in the evenings at the mo?

----------


## BlackKat

> Wasn't very happy that when Ruby chucked a wobbler, it was Grant who picked her up and carried her into the office, it should of been Jake. (Although this was funny)  Reason why I didn't like this very much is that Jake was made to look "weak" once again, even his "that's enough" didn't sound how it should. O.K I suppose Jake is still treading on egg shells where Ruby is concerned and that is why he was pussy footing around her. Also Grant is older than Jake and is used to dealing with spoilt selfish brats (Re His and Phil's sister Sam)so he knew just how to handle the situation.


I think it was a mixture of all those -- one, they're on a Super!Grant kick, and a Delicate!Ruby kick into the bargain. Ruby can do no wrong, and Grant has to be Superman, other characters be damned. But also, like you say Jake is still hesitant around Ruby, and probably has no experience with 17-year-old girls, especially ones as annoying as her.

So I think it somewhat made sense that he wasn't more firm with her. It still stunk though.   :Stick Out Tongue:  


Oh, and Ruby's tantrums don't look set to decrease. Next few weeks she fires Grant because he won't take her flirting with him seriously. Yay for unfair dismissal. Not to mention, unfair dismissal at a club that isn't even yours yet, Bratface. However maybe we'll get to see Jake in another new t-shirt when he escorts Ruby to a work tribunal? Namely an "I'm With Stupid," one.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

TV Choice mentions this week that Jake tells Grant that Ruby has a crush on him, so we must see him this week if only briefly. AAS (covers the two weeks after this) has a pic of Ruby and Grant in the club which I _think_ has an out of focus Jake in the background. I'm pretty sure it is Jake, but like I say it's out of focus so don't want to say for sure.  :Smile:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah it is Jake in the picture, I've seen it! 

Ruby is out of order getting rid of Grant. If it wasn't for him Ruby wouldn't have accepted the club from Johnny. Jake needs to let Ruby know how unreasonable she's being.  But it doesn't seem as if he does. 

It could be interesting seeing a vindictive side to Ruby's personality. Hopefully it won't stretch to Stacey though. A good storyline, but it wouldn't be nice for either of them to lose their friendship.

----------


## BlackKat

> It could be interesting seeing a vindictive side to Ruby's personality. Hopefully it won't stretch to Stacey though. A good storyline, but it wouldn't be nice for either of them to lose their friendship.


I don't think it sounds like she's been vindictive to Grant, I think it sounds like she throws a strop. She really is becoming a ridiculous character. Louisa isn't a strong enough actress to give any depth to Ruby's tantrums or showing any meaning to them, so Ruby comes across as a shallow self-involved little girl.

I hope someone does pull her up over firing Grant, and I hope it's Jake telling her that it's him running the club for now and he'll hire and fire who he likes. But like you said, it doesn't sound like he does.

----------


## Babe14

Well if it has been scripted that Jake just stands by and does nothing about Ruby firing Grant, then the writers have lost it and will not be doing the character any justice whatsoeever. Infact they will be making him look weak and pathetic again, which we all know Jake is not.

If I was scripting that particular scene/episode I would not just let Jake standby and do nothing. I would either (a) make him take Ruby to one side and tell her that she cannot just fire someone because they "don't fancy her" and that she is being ridiculous and making a complete fool of herself. I would end Jake's "conversation/word" with Ruby by telling her that if Grant goes then he will leave to and if this happens then there will be no one to run the club as she isn't old enough to do so or cannot until she is 18 by law and that until then he has power of attorney. So basically at the end of the day it is him who has all the say until such a time.

Or quite simply (b) That Jake is the one with the Power of Attorney and he is the one who does all the hiring and firing and that if Ruby doesn't like it, then tough because that is the way it is.

Either way I would have it so Jake was turning the tables on Brat for once and gave her a good dose of her own medicine. And I don't mean softly softly either.

Going back to last week - another point I loved was when Jake walked past Stacey's stall (in his new jumper!!) and she was talking about getting bladdered and Jake told her that she wouldn't be. Another interaction I like. Maybe I'm liking Stacey and Jake better than Brat Ruby and Jake for now.

Personally I think that the writers are going overboard and being ridiculous by making every women and "teenager" in Walford having the hots for Grant.

----------


## BlackKat

From Soaplife:

*Monday 15 May
Ruby orders Jake to sack Grant from Scarlet's.*

 :Mad:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I'm not sure if Jake tries to talk her round or just does it, but either way Grant does end up without a job.

So, okay:

1) The fact that Ruby has to 'order' Jake to do the firing pretty much confirms the fact that she has no authority to speak of. So, she can order Jake about yet can't actually fire Grant herself. Yeah, whatever. She has authority over Jake because Jake _gives_ her authority, because he's already said he won't run the club without Ruby's backing. He works for Johnny, not her, and if we see him actually take her 'orders' with a straight face and no argument I'll scream.

2) Ruby 'orders' Jake? That better be the magazine spin on it, because I have absolutely no wish to see Jake bowing down to a 17-year-old girl, and especially not that one. They've already practically reduced Stacey into being Ruby's lapdog, and Johnny before her.  :Mad:  But yet again, it seems they will screw everyone else's character over to promote Bratface.

Edit: Actually, after looking more into this, if the agreement with Johnny is set up as a trust fund, with Jake as the trustee and Ruby as the beneficiary, she _may_ have some control. If it's set up as Power of Attorney, which is to be handed over to Ruby when she's 18 then she doesn't have any control. They haven't actually clarified which it is yet.


Honestly, I think Ruby and Jake does have potential and it would be interesting to see them learning to deal with each other but we *have* to see Jake starting to assert himself.

I think the week Jake went crazy was good because they were both hurting, Ruby over her dad and Jake over Danny, that they couldn't actually see what was going on outside their own head, and were just seeing what they wanted to see. _That's_ what I want to see, not Jake rolling over for her. Sometimes Jake is in the wrong, for example he went about 'looking after' Ruby in completely the wrong way. However a lot of the time Ruby is in the wrong, yet no one seems willing to tell her that. Not Grant, not Stacey, and now apparently not Jake.

To end on a positive note:

From All About Soap's letter page -



Hee!

I love that photo. It's the same set that this one comes from:



 :Big Grin:  Even when the scripts look set to suck, Joel's sexyness never disappoints.   :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

First Jake webcam script in a long time:

Filming today: Episode 1030 Tx: 30/06/06
BRADLEY: Now I know how Bond felt when he nearly got his wotsits toasted by Goldfinger.
JAKE: Oi 007, why don't you ask Q for a bigger weapon?
STACEY: Just get inside, quick.


 :Lol:  Sounds like he's in a good mood. Glad to see some interaction with Bradley as well.

----------


## littlemo

> First Jake webcam script in a long time:
> 
> Filming today: Episode 1030 Tx: 30/06/06
> BRADLEY: Now I know how Bond felt when he nearly got his wotsits toasted by Goldfinger.
> JAKE: Oi 007, why don't you ask Q for a bigger weapon?
> STACEY: Just get inside, quick.
> 
> 
>  Sounds like he's in a good mood. Glad to see some interaction with Bradley as well.


Yeah I think the scenes with Bradley and Jake are great! Well when I say scenes I mean scene. The one outside the Vic when Bradley pushed him over for 'supposedly' taking advantage of Stacey. Fantastic! 

I wonder why Jake is having a go at Bradley? What could he possibly have done?! I can't wait to find out.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yeah I think the scenes with Bradley and Jake are great! Well when I say scenes I mean scene. The one outside the Vic when Bradley pushed him over for 'supposedly' taking advantage of Stacey. Fantastic! 
> 
> I wonder why Jake is having a go at Bradley? What could he possibly have done?! I can't wait to find out.


I don't think it sounds like he's having a go. Just kinda laughing at his expense - not in a vicious way, just a sarky way.   :Searchme:  Guess we can't really tell from three lines out of the whole scene.

----------


## Babe14

I would say Jake is just being friendly and ribbing Bradley, going along with whatever is happening at the time. I just love Jakey's sense of humour.

I do like the way Jake is gradually being interacted with All the characters, older and younger ones. He is definitely a good role model for the younger ones. I.E Stacey, Bradley, Ben, Brat etc.

I hope that Jake isn't just going to accept Ruby telling him to fire Grant, at a guess I'd say that there will more than likely bemore to this than we currently know. What exactly does Grant do to get himself fired, it has to be more than just rejecting Ruby's "crush", espec for Jake to fire him. Maybe Jake won't do it and tells Ruby exactly that? Still all will be revealed in time.

Yes BK Joel just gets sexier and sexier. :Love:    Love the piccy!! Both Joel and Jake are hot not only on their sex appeal but on acting ability and as a character also. :Love:  

I have no problem with Jake being "fed" to us slowly but he MUST be used on a regular basis and the character must not be made to look "weak" through duff scripting.

----------


## diamond1

ruby sacks grant from the club.....oh dear


well lets just hope somewhere along the line eastenders sacks ruby from the show.


 stupid little cow she takes the mick acts like she knows it all and her im better than everyone else attitude.notice she has like ONE friend in the whole world thats becuase she is a stuck up little....cant jake shoot her in the head make it like a late night special so i can see that hole in her head that way i can be convinced that she is never coming back to eastenders so i nver have to hear her annoying whinging character anymore.

 :Wal2l:  im sure everyones caught me in a great mood today

----------


## Babe14

Oh dear D1 you having one of those? :Smile: 

Don't you like Ruby then? :Lol:  

I'm beginning to think that they are going to try and turn Ruby into the Bitch from hell.  Afterall she is Johnny Allen's daughter.

There is no way on this earth I will ever accept her incharge of Scarlets, not only because she hasn't got the first clue about running a club but Ruby just looked so ridiculous and small sat in the chair last week, mean come on who will take her seriously?

----------


## Babe14

Thinking about it again, I hope that Jake is still working at the bookies as well so as not to have burnt all his bridges as come October Jake will have to hand Ruby her "Inheritance" over.  So where will this leave Jake?  Up the creek without a paddle come October once he hands everything over to brat. 

Although there is one way.  One which will wipe the smile of brats face and provide a fantastic twist...One which mean brat will have to fight for What is hers....

----------


## BlackKat

Actually I'm hoping somewhere along the way if Ruby continues acting like she is that Jake goes on strike. Says, well if it's your club and you can do what you like then you do it all. Oh, and takes the barstaff with him. Once she discovers that she hasn't an idea how to do the books, hire any staff, organise any delivery or even sign for the delivery since it's alcohol and she's underage, serve alcohol since, again, she's underage, and that basically she has no clue how to do anything, she'd go crawling and begging Jake to come back.

Actually, knowing her, she wouldn't go crawling back. She'd throw a paddy at him and demand he comes back. And then I hope (as D1 suggested) that he shoots her. I suspect even less people would miss her then Danny.

----------


## littlemo

> Oh dear D1 you having one of those?
>  There is no way on this earth I will ever accept her incharge of Scarlets, not only because she hasn't got the first clue about running a club but Ruby just looked so ridiculous and small sat in the chair last week, mean come on who will take her seriously?


Money gives you power, and no matter what happens Ruby won't be managing the club single handedly. She still has all those 'mates' of Johnny's that will help her out if need be. She does look small but I think she must have picked up a few things having Johnny as a dad.

----------


## BlackKat

> Money gives you power, and no matter what happens Ruby won't be managing the club single handedly. She still has all those 'mates' of Johnny's that will help her out if need be. She does look small but I think she must have picked up a few things having Johnny as a dad.


I don't think any 'friend' of Johnny's would be willing to work for a kid. They'd most likely use her for their own ends, and she'd be too stupid to notice.

Ruby would have money and, yes, with it power. However anytime she tried to cut a business deal, dodgy or otherwise, she'd just get people laughing in her face. The once great Johnny Allen's business empire is now in the hands of what is essentially, a child. At the best, she could keep the club from going under.

Actually, I don't even see how she could do that. I'm Ruby's age and, honestly, if someone handed me a nightclub I wouldn't have the first clue on how to run it, and I pride myself on having slightly more common sense then her (not that it's much of an achievement).

Why would she have picked things up? Johnny tried desperately to keep her away from that part of his life. Even if he didn't, again, my parents talk about their work all the time, it doesn't mean I'd have the faintest clue on how to do their jobs.

Sorry but for me Ruby running the club would just be laughable.

----------


## Babe14

Ruby running Scarlets is a big NO. 
With regards to Johnny's friends Ruby won't be likely to contact any of them, or I doubt that she knows any of them, because they belong to the "Johnny Gangster Era", one of violence etc and Ruby hated all of this, hence the reason she made Johnny hand himself over to the cops and 'fess up. Also part of the reason why she is being funny with Jake.

Ruby and Jake running the club together would be possible providing it was mainly Jake running the club and having full ownership. Jake would take care of all the "dealing and negotiation", whilst Ruby could do all the meaningless stuff which would basically mean she would be starting at the bottom inorder to work her way up the "chain"

I'm thinking maybe this could be what the writers will have in mind (or it could be the other way, which I would love, but if this happened it could send Jake slightly ape once again :Love:   :Lol:   :Stick Out Tongue:  ) afterall Grant is disappearing again and Jake will need someone to help him run the club. Infact I'm quite sold on this idea of Ruby and Jake working together but they would have to be TOGETHER and not on opposite sides of the fence (just to clarify I don't mean as a couple, more along the lines of "Brother/sister")

----------


## Babe14

> I don't think any 'friend' of Johnny's would be willing to work for a kid. They'd most likely use her for their own ends, and she'd be too stupid to notice.


Actually this could be very interesting to see.  Ruby thinking she's got everything in hand and doesn't need Jake, can handle it, only to find herself in very deep water. I.E made to be an "Escort" slowly losing control of everything, club etc.. This would teach the brat a very good and valuable lesson.

----------


## BlackKat

I donât actually mind if things arenât hunky dory between Ruby and Jake. Actually, I think it would get kinda boring if they were getting on all the time. I just need there to be a good reason why things arenât hunky dory, and Ruby being an unconscionable brat isnât one.

Putting aside my hatred of Brat, they do have the potential to have great drama between them. But it would have to come from Rubyâs issues about Johnny, and Jakeâs issues about Danny (and the whole protective thing in general). Having there be conflict because of that, yet still need each other around is good drama. Her being a brat and saying âI want you to do this, that and the other, and oh, fire Grant because he laughed when I made googly eyes at him,â is not.

I wouldnât want that to be Jakeâs main storyline though, cos I'm sure we can think of better things for him to be up to. ;)   :Stick Out Tongue:  


^ So I wrote that before tonights eppy, but didnât have time to finish and post. And while the above still stands, tonights gave me an idea: I think theyâve hit on the perfect way to have Ruby involved in the club, and actually the show in general. Just keep her off-screen. It gets rid of the need to have a big dramatic exit storyline if she was to leave, but we donât have to see her and we can enjoy our Jake scenes in peace. ;) So mention her, eg âOh, Ruby said sheâd be down at the club later,â or âRuby said sheâd babysit for you.â Yet she never _actually_ appears.   :Thumbsup:  


Only one scene with Jake. But hee! at teasing Grant about the âmysteryâ woman. (âShouldnât have phone calls in public then.â). And teasing him about Rubyâs crush. And aw, at Grantâs first pay packet, and Grant being cheeky asking for a raise.   :Lol:  

Noticed the line about Jake telling Grant to make sure he behaved himself around Ruby. It wasnât said threatening, just a friendly way, but still noticed it. I wonder if maybe Ruby tells Jake that Grantâs tried it on with her in order to get him fired. Evil if she does, and I'd hope Jake would talk to Grant to hear his side first. But just a thought.   :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

At the mo I'm watching Easties on a Sunday, which I quite enjoy as you have the whole lot together. If howeverit's a Big Jakey one then I watch during the week and Sunday!! :Lol:  
I was wondering the same thing about Ruby, BK, if she does tell Jake that Grant tried it on with her or something and I can see then why Jake would fire Grant. (oo just the thought of Jakey getting angry and steamy yummmmy :Wub:  ) Given how Jake must still be feeling I can see him acting first and thinking later. This could be the start of the "drama" between Ruby and Jake, the type of behaviour you can get between a brother/Sister.  Yes I like the idea of Jake having a rebellious sister to cope with, but this *must not* be a Danny repeat where Jakey puts his life on hold and basically spends it mopping up again and allowing Ruby to screw it up just like Danny did. He *must* now have his own life as well as a surrogate sister to care for, like the Mitchells and their sister Sam.

I'm happy that Jakey is being used on a regular basis, even though it is just a scene or two this will keep me going until his next Big Storyline, where he has to dominate it,  like all the other characters do when it is their "Big One"
I think this maybe a while coming though, because of all the new comings and exits :Crying:  

I've been thinking about something else as well, Jakey has a lot of Dennis' traits, don't you think? In one way they are turning part of Jake into Dennis but at the same time he is his own character, one which is very interesting and has many sides too, one which of course I like very much. :Love:

----------


## Babe14

> I donât actually mind if things arenât hunky dory between Ruby and Jake. Actually, I think it would get kinda boring if they were getting on all the time. I just need there to be a good reason why things arenât hunky dory, and Ruby being an unconscionable brat isnât one.


I agree. Although I'd like Ruby to be nice to Jakey it would become boring.  There has to be times when Jake isn't nice to brat too.




> Putting aside my hatred of Brat, they do have the potential to have great drama between them. But it would have to come from Rubyâs issues about Johnny, and Jakeâs issues about Danny (and the whole protective thing in general). Having there be conflict because of that, yet still need each other around is good drama. Her being a brat and saying âI want you to do this, that and the other, and oh, fire Grant because he laughed when I made googly eyes at him,â is not.


No it must not be made where Jakey bows and Scrapes to Brats every whimper and Whine.  Jake could play the part of the "overprotective" brother and Ruby could tell him about it and how she needs her own space, but at the same time be the rebellious sister whom Jakey will have to keep in line for her own good. They could fight most of the time but, like you've said, still need each other and be there for one another when the going gets rough. ( there are very few perfect relationships around, most have drama and conflicts, whether it is brother/sister, sister/sister, mother/daughter, father/son etc.)




> I wouldnât want that to be Jakeâs main storyline though, cos I'm sure we can think of better things for him to be up to. ;)


Like minds again?? :Rotfl:  The list goes on and on and on..every day I think of something new for him to be involved in.




> Only one scene with Jake. But hee! at teasing Grant about the âmysteryâ woman. (âShouldnât have phone calls in public then.â). And teasing him about Rubyâs crush. And aw, at Grantâs first pay packet, and Grant being cheeky asking for a raise.


Aww I love it when Jakey is cheeky and playful :Wub:  

There are a few parties coming up, one of which is Billy's stag night where the new "stripper" character comes into the show (SJ), apparantly one lucky fella ends up with her, be nice if it was Jake but then I'm thinking maybe it could be Phil.  I like the idea of Jake being kept "available" for now, this way he can flirt and play with all the new totty that's around :Lol:   :Wub:   (Time he had his kit off again :Lol:  ) So back to why I mentioned all this, before I got side tracked, is that we should see quite a bit of Jake.

----------


## BlackKat

> Aww I love it when Jakey is cheeky and playful 
> 
> There are a few parties coming up, one of which is Billy's stag night where the new "stripper" character comes into the show (SJ), apparantly one lucky fella ends up with her, be nice if it was Jake but then I'm thinking maybe it could be Phil.  I like the idea of Jake being kept "available" for now, this way he can flirt and play with all the new totty that's around   (Time he had his kit off again ) So back to why I mentioned all this, before I got side tracked, is that we should see quite a bit of Jake.


So do I -- I love it when we get him bantering with someone as part of a duo. We used to get some great scenes like that with Danny and Alfie, I'm glad we're seeing it with Grant as well.

I was also thinking that about SJ (ridiculous name by the way, I really couldn't call anyone by initials) and Jake. According to Soaplife her stage name is Scarlet, which ties in with the club. But then it could be any number of the guys in the Square, I think there's about 8 or 9 single guys in there at the moment,   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

So let's think we have:

Jacob :Lol:   :Wub:  
Phil
Gary
Minty
Grant (it had better not be) 

That's all I can think of. I'm  going for Jacob or Phil.

----------


## BlackKat

There's also Martin (heard he's getting with Carly, so unlikely to be him), Gus (is boring), Juley (is skeevy), Deano (is annoying), Mickey (is helium filled), and Doctor Oliver (probably leaves with Little Mo, but I've not heard anything concrete).

Yeah, I'd probably go with Jacob ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) myself, looking at the other options. I think Grant's most likely ever left or leaving by the time she comes in, so it won't be him.

----------


## Tannie

I watch it on a sunday to and i think Jake and Grant proabley would clash i know they are good mates but they both have diffrent attitudes towards life althrough Grant seems to be nicer then he was the last time he arrived in the square. Jake's been through a lot which i think only makes him stronger.

----------


## Babe14

It would be good actually for Jacob to get off with SJ and have some fun, it's what he needs right now, no tie, casual relationship.  

I can just imagine them going out to dinner and afterwards going back to Jacobs for coffee and it comes to that moment and Jakey saying something like "Fancy coming upstairs and giving me my own private show" or making some witty remark about how he's seen her naked before and liked what he saw...

----------


## Babe14

> There's also Martin (heard he's getting with Carly, so unlikely to be him), Gus (is boring), Juley (is skeevy), Deano (is annoying), Mickey (is helium filled), and Doctor Oliver (probably leaves with Little Mo, but I've not heard anything concrete).
> 
> Yeah, I'd probably go with Jacob () myself, looking at the other options. I think Grant's most likely ever left or leaving by the time she comes in, so it won't be him.


Deano I don't think she'll be interested in, although that won't stop him trying it on with her.  Mickey I had forgotten about, could be a possibility.  Dr Oliver I took it that he was with Lil mo. Martin forgot he was now single but can't really see him with her.

Decided I want it to be *Jacob*

----------


## Babe14

> I watch it on a sunday to and i think Jake and Grant proabley would clash i know they are good mates but they both have diffrent attitudes towards life althrough Grant seems to be nicer then he was the last time he arrived in the square. Jake's been through a lot which i think only makes him stronger.


Yes Jake is definitely very strong. I like Grant this time round to and do like the interaction between him and Jake, although I think I might prefer Jake and Phil.

----------


## BlackKat

> Deano I don't think she'll be interested in, although that won't stop him trying it on with her.  Mickey I had forgotten about, could be a possibility.  Dr Oliver I took it that he was with Lil mo. Martin forgot he was now single but can't really see him with her.
> 
> Decided I want it to be *Jacob*


What I meant with Doctor Ollie is that if he doesn't leave with Little Mo, he would be single by the time SJ came in. However I do think he is leaving.

Mickey annoys me, don't find him sexy at all. It's the voice, goes through me.

It could be they've decided to finally give Garry or Minty a girl, but they do seem set on having them as a non-comedy duo leering over every girl they see.

----------


## Babe14

It would be nice for Minty to get a girl, so could be.

I still like Dawn and Jake together, although she annoys me, I do think that there is potential here for these two. Dawn has a strong personality as does Jake, so there would be plenty of fireworks here. So part of me thinks it won't be Jake and SJ but there again it could be and this could start the flames of passion burning between Dawn and Jake.

The reason I think it could be Phil is as far as I can see there isn't anyone around for him at the mo for him to get together with. So maybe SJ goes with Jakey first then ends up with Phil and Jake ends up with Dawn for a while, until..... :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

awww minty will have to find a girl soon cause it will be unfair what happened to that woman he was with before? anyway....what was jake and grant talking about last night on the door of scarletts (-or tuesdays episode im getting confuzzled i didnt hear it.

sj and jake unless shes a good actor i still want jake and dawn to get it togther because if they dont why the hell did they hint at it for weeks over christmas....actually does anyone get the feeling dawn isnt liked i mean come on they portray her as a ugly chav...(want proof watch the episodes where she wanted to be a model-)so maybe they feel she isnt suited to jake as he is sophisticated and she isnt?

oh and by the way going back to the episode on thursday or tuesday jake was saying something to grant while putting up a poster of the world cup...hate to say i told you so but.....  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

no offence to any chavs reading this  :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

I think having Dawn and Jake together would put Dawn's character back on track again. When she first appeared in Enders (France) I took to her immediately, but when she came to the Square I started to dislike the character, not at first after a few epis. The model saga was just deja vu Sam Mitchell, in the early days she was always ranting on about being a model. I'm sure that it is the silly storylines that they have given to Dawn that is putting me off her. I don't want Jake and Dawn to be the new hot long term forever romance just a casual no ties one, I would like Jake to end up with a certain someone else whom I have mentioned a few times :Smile: . For this to happen a few other things will have to happen first.

Going back to SJ I am almost convinced that it will be Jake she sets her sights on and this could be the start of this happiness that Jake is suppose to be getting at some stage. There again it could be the other :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> oh and by the way going back to the episode on thursday or tuesday jake was saying something to grant while putting up a poster of the world cup...hate to say i told you so but.....


Yes, I am noticing that a few of our "Theories" are starting to appear on screen along with one or two of our expressions. Time to start negotaiting Terms me thinks :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

The thing I loved about Dawn when she first appeared is that she was totally unapologetic about who she was. During the boob job storyline she was "Why should I be covering them up -- I love my fake boobs!" But now she seems to have lost that. Faking modelling jobs and black eyes is just...no.

The storylines are doing her no favours at all. Sometimes she strikes me as a very sad character, in that she seems to desperately want more than what she sees in Walford and what she sees in her mother's life, yet she's not actually sure how to get more or what in particular. This came through with the storyline about her dad lying about taking Rosie away from Walford. However, with the model storyline it doesn't come across, and she appears vain and stupid.

The other thing that could put Dawn back on track is the departure of Rosie and Demi. This could be the making of her. However, if nothing changes it will be obvious they just want her to be the stupid vain barmaid. I think this will be decision time on what they actually want her to be.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes, I am noticing that a few of our "Theories" are starting to appear on screen along with one or two of our expressions. Time to start negotaiting Terms me thinks


Hm...for every expression used I'd say one scene with Jake naked, allowing a towel or other item to cover up down there. Now theories would be a little more expensive...  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Hm...for every expression used I'd say one scene with Jake naked, allowing a towel or other item to cover up down there. Now theories would be a little more expensive...


 
 :Rotfl:   :Lol:  Poor Joel he'd be naked more than he was dressed :Wub:  The towel has to be the "Hankercheif" size one :Lol:  Jake doing a strip would be down payment on "Theories" but his "Modesty" can be hidden by a pint of beer or something in the way, like they did on Emmerdale with the stripper or as they do in some films. Speaking of strippers will SJ be revealing all?? :EEK!:

----------


## Babe14

> The thing I loved about Dawn when she first appeared is that she was totally unapologetic about who she was. During the boob job storyline she was "Why should I be covering them up -- I love my fake boobs!" But now she seems to have lost that. Faking modelling jobs and black eyes is just...no.
> 
> The storylines are doing her no favours at all. Sometimes she strikes me as a very sad character, in that she seems to desperately want more than what she sees in Walford and what she sees in her mother's life, yet she's not actually sure how to get more or what in particular. This came through with the storyline about her dad lying about taking Rosie away from Walford. However, with the model storyline it doesn't come across, and she appears vain and stupid.


At first Dawn was a very strong and confident character with potential but then they did the usual and started portraying her as a weak character through duff scripts, some which I found very stupid. I cannot understand why they trash all the characters who have the most potential.

When Joel returned after the "Exit" storyline the same was done with him, he became a wall flower and was portrayed as weak. Then they kept making Jake vanish. However things now appear to be on the up and going in the right direction with Jake he is being portrayed correctly. Hope this will continue or else. :Angry:  
Maybe we should start coming up with a few theories for Dawn :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  




> The other thing that could put Dawn back on track is the departure of Rosie and Demi. This could be the making of her. However, if nothing changes it will be obvious they just want her to be the stupid vain barmaid. I think this will be decision time on what they actually want her to be.


In a way Dawn/Jake put me slightly in mind of Rosie/Mike.  Dawn is very like Rosie in appearance and like you said I think that she is frightened of ending up like Rosie, she wants more out of life. With Rosie and Demi going, Dawn will have to look after Mickey, Darren and Keith, cook, clean etc. Maybe at first Dawn will just automatically without realising start turning into Rosie by doing this, then suddenly she will realise what is happening.

----------


## BlackKat

> In a way Dawn/Jake put me slightly in mind of Rosie/Mike.  Dawn is very like Rosie in appearance and like you said I think that she is frightened of ending up like Rosie, she wants more out of life. With Rosie and Demi going, Dawn will have to look after Mickey, Darren and Keith, cook, clean etc. Maybe at first Dawn will just automatically without realising start turning into Rosie by doing this, then suddenly she will realise what is happening.


I also think, if Rosie and Demi leave tragically which I think they very well might, we have the chance to see Dawn's true potential. I think she could be a very strong character, both in terms of what potential she has but also what she's like as a "person." One thing she has in common with Jake is the ability to pick herself up and carry on. We've seen this with her dad, which is why I dislike her coming across as so pathetic with the modelling, as it's surely less important.   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

I have a feeling that Rosie and Demi will have a tragic exit. This will be good as the Millers will finally have another storyline and hopefully Dawn will be portrayed as the strong character who we all thought she was. Yes I can see Mickey, Darren and Keith all needing Dawn to be strong for them and Dawn being the one who holds everything together, just like Rosie would of done, as she was always the strength in the family.

(oops are we starting on Dawn now) :Lol:  

Maybe there will be an interaction with Jake and he will be able to help her through it all, being her strength maybe.  There again poor babe has enough to cope with right now, so would he want to get invovled? Hell course he would, this is Jake we're talking about :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I have a feeling that Rosie and Demi will have a tragic exit. This will be good as the Millers will finally have another storyline and hopefully Dawn will be portrayed as the strong character who we all thought she was. Yes I can see Mickey, Darren and Keith all needing Dawn to be strong for them and Dawn being the one who holds everything together, just like Rosie would of done, as she was always the strength in the family.


I kinda wish Mickey was going too. Purely for selfish reasons, because I can also see them portraying him as the "strong" one, and that would just bore me. So if we clear him out the way we've got more chance to see Dawn's potential.




> (oops are we starting on Dawn now)


Well I suppose the fact that we can write about her shows in her favour. Actually, shows in Ruby's favour too. At least they're getting a reaction (even if in Ruby's case it is a mostly negative reaction), the majority of the characters these days I can hardly think of a sentence to write about.




> Maybe there will be an interaction with Jake and he will be able to help her through it all, being her strength maybe.  There again poor babe has enough to cope with right now, so would he want to get invovled? Hell course he would, this is Jake we're talking about


They could help each other   :Searchme:  If Dawn is taking more responsibility of her family it would perhaps parallel with Jake taking on responsibility for Ruby.

----------


## diamond1

are you suggesting the new characters are dull? 

why on earth would you think like that.......i mean deano is such a asset to the show if he wasnt in it same as naomi and bert great assets im only joking.

i know this might not be popular but if it wasnt for jane and grant the last week would have been awfull everyone says how brookside got bad at the end in its dying day it was better then than the last week in ee.


im not really fussed about dawn too much but dawn and jake would be cool and im sure one day those wacky producers will see sense.......im not too sure about AJ or whatever her name is im guessing by recent standards in a few months B.S would be more suited but thats being harsh.

and yet another week goes by where jake is again a nobody standing in the shadows

----------


## BlackKat

> are you suggesting the new characters are dull? 
> 
> why on earth would you think like that.......i mean deano is such a asset to the show if he wasnt in it same as naomi and bert great assets im only joking.
> 
> i know this might not be popular but if it wasnt for jane and grant the last week would have been awfull everyone says how brookside got bad at the end in its dying day it was better then than the last week in ee.


Bert's okay. At least he has a spark of actual personality. Bradley's good, I liked Jack (Honey's dad), Carly's growing on me. Everyone else passed Dullsville about 50 miles back and they are now about to enter Coma Town. And that includes some of the not-so-new characters as well.

Jane and Grant bored me too I'm afraid due to the complete lack of chemistry.   :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Babe14

> I kinda wish Mickey was going too. Purely for selfish reasons, because I can also see them portraying him as the "strong" one, and that would just bore me. So if we clear him out the way we've got more chance to see Dawn's potential.


I like Mickey,(yes his voice does get me at times) he is another character who has been pushed into the background.  I thought the same whilst I wrote that about Dawn, however I can see maybe Mickey trying to be strong then just breaking down during a chat with Dawn in the kitchen resulting in Dawn taking over the "strength" scenario. 
Although Dawn/Jake could be one anothers strength I can't ever see Jake telling anyone, except maybe Pat, about what has happened to him. (No I'm not going to mention her again :Stick Out Tongue:  ) I can see a realtionship developing between the two from this. 




> the majority of the characters these days I can hardly think of a sentence to write about.


Yes Eastenders is a bit strange at the mo with a load of new characters in it but give it time..

----------


## diamond1

i actually quite like mickey so itll be cool to see him in a storyline that dont involve him acting like garry jnr.

----------


## Babe14

> Bert's okay. At least he has a spark of actual personality. Bradley's good, I liked Jack (Honey's dad), Carly's growing on me. Everyone else passed Dullsville about 50 miles back and they are now about to enter Coma Town. And that includes some of the not-so-new characters as well.
> 
> Jane and Grant bored me too I'm afraid due to the complete lack of chemistry.


Bert? Couldn't stand him at first and still can't in a way, but I can at least stand him a little now.  I think it's him being put with Big Mo. It gets on my nerves the way he keeps harpingon about us Northerners, you Southerners (most Northerners are very friendly and don't act like this).

I like Bradley, Carly, Kevin, Honey, Joe, Jack and Deano I liked at first but again his character has been assassinated by stupid scripts.

I think the only one I don't really like at the mo is Bert.

----------


## Babe14

Oh and Deano of course and Naomi (shows how much Ilike her, I'd forgotten all about her!!)

----------


## diamond1

> .
> 
> Jane and Grant bored me too I'm afraid due to the complete lack of chemistry.


i didnt mind jane and grant i did prefer grant when he was a psychopath as this new millenium man grant really just walks in a scene arches his eyebrow nods his head and says something witty(i mean personal note to ross kemp: you have watched the Rock too much on Tv really forget it i know you where in sparticus but its still not the scorpion king) but grant 2006 and jane where ok and did entertain me alot more than the rhinana lookalikey chelsea will do.

is it still true dawn goes with martin aswell because hes got chelsea to go through after carly?

----------


## BlackKat

> Bert? Couldn't stand him at first and still can't in a way, but I can at least stand him a little now.  I think it's him being put with Big Mo. It gets on my nerves the way he keeps harpingon about us Northerners, you Southerners (most Northerners are very friendly and don't act like this).
> 
> I like Bradley, Carly, Kevin, Honey, Joe, Jack and Deano I liked at first but again his character has been assassinated by stupid scripts.
> 
> I think the only one I don't really like at the mo is Bert.


Yeah the Northerner thing is annoying. But so is Kevin's "London rocks, but I can't wait until I can leave," thing, and they go on about it so much you end up wishing they'd just go there already.

My problem with the newbies isn't that they're annoying in anything that they do (although Deano is) it's just that they're so completely dull. I like that we've seen a compassionate side to Bert with him helping Martin out. Whereas all the other "sides" of the newbies has been so clearly labelled: "Hi. Deano is purposefully driving a car with his eyes closed and therefore endangering lives because he's grieving. This is his deeper side. Aren't you interested now." Not really, no.

There's nothing that grabs me and says "Well yeah they aren't doing much now but they do have potential." Whereas Dawn did. And Jake did in bucketloads. (Not so much with the 'not doing much' as back then he was, but in the "okay, I want to see more of this guy and see what he's about.")

----------


## BlackKat

> I can't ever see Jake telling anyone, except maybe Pat, about what has happened to him. (No I'm not going to mention her again ) I can see a realtionship developing between the two from this.


Was just wondering about this --- Do you think Jake would ever tell Alfie?   :Searchme:  Obviously this would require Alfie coming back in EE, and Jake still being around when/if he did, but fun to speculate anyway.

Part of me thinks he would - for one thing, Alfie's going to start asking questions when it becomes apparent that Danny has completely dropped off the face of the earth, and Jake doesn't seem that worried about it. I also think Alfie would understand what happened, and support Jake.

But the other part thinks Jake wouldn't, because Alfie is his last remaining family (apart from Spencer I guess, but no one cares about him  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) and he wouldn't want to risk losing that. And even though, like I said, Alfie would understand, it's still a big thing to get his head around.

----------


## Babe14

Jake could explain Danny's absence to Alfie by just saying that he has no idea where he is and as far as he's aware Danny is still off round the world trying to find himself.

OK this would convince Alfie at first although not entiely, sooner or later Alfie would know that Jake is hiding something and eventually get the truth from him. Yes he would be shocked and prob go funny on Jake for a bit, whilst getting his head around it all and over the shock, but then we would have one of those lovely Alfie and Jakey scenes, emotion, hugs, heart to heart and Alfie would then be able to give Jake the support he needs. Oh I do miss Jake/Alfie they worked so well together.

Alfie Jake's last remaining family? Um..what about Daddy (one and two :Stick Out Tongue:   - no I will not let this one rest :Lol:  )then there is mum (poss with new family) and finally we have brat :Stick Out Tongue:  

Just had a really silly idea but I would just love it, say Pat was Jake's mum :Lol:  this would make good viewing, but it could never happen as it would be a bit stupid.

----------


## BlackKat

Bugger. Yeah.

Well, guess I don't have to worry about trying to keep with EE when I go away to uni anymore. At least it's Joel's decision this time as well.

I am disappointed, but if they refuse to do anything with him what can you expect.

 :Thumbsdown:

----------


## diamond1

> I am disappointed, but if they refuse to do anything with him what can you expect.



Im not really surprised...disapointed but not surprised its annoying because they are rapidly getting rid of all the characters i like and replacing them with people i flat out dont like and to be honest its testing my patience with the show to be honest.

Although i did a joke of this a few weeks ago obviousley i didnt want it to happen....But even then i saw this coming and i agree with joel becketts decision 100% i mean as an actor who has been in the office and a few films it cant do much for his career having as much screen time as winston and tracy.

and like BK i dont have to worry to much about eastenders too much now of course ill watch it but when i get home from work late its not like i have to worry about watching it

----------


## Babe14

Well I am truly gutted especially as things were really starting to look hopeful with Jake and there was huge potential for the character, but I have had a gut feeling about this recently and saw it coming. However I do not blame Joel one tiny little bit he was under used and hardly has any screen time whatsoever.  Even during the aftermath of killing his on screen brother Danny, he still did not have as much viewing time as other characters have when they play a central role in a storyline. Most of the time Joel has a two minute scene every now and then if he is lucky, although I was beginning to think that this was changing as we were seeing Jake at least once a week. I felt that he had now been put in a central position for far more screen time than he was getting or had in the past. Joel will be missed from Eastenders as he is the only decent thing about the show at the moment and the one who has the most potential and ability to carry out some huge storylines. Joel is not only a very sexy and lovely guy, he is an amazing actor and deserves far more than Eastenders have been giving him, they were basically wasting the character.  And have I missed something on the offical site it says " several explosive storylines"??? um.. yes two, one which he was a wall flower and the second, yes excellent, but I felt that Joel did still did not get his fair share of viwing time.  To me Eastenders is rapidly going down hill and become very plastic, stupid scripts have been produced, good characters have had their personalities assassinated and good characters have been destroyed as a result. No Joel is getting out at the right time, before the Sh**t really hits. Also Joel has hopefully prevented himself from becoming "typecast" by leaving the show after two years, I believe that he left the Offce after two series (not sure whose decision that was) but I think he has the right idea by  keep "moving" on, a bugger for us but great for him.

I am glad that it is Joel's decision this time and that he has had a chance to turn the tables on the "people" who were responsible for firing him after only three months and were forced to reinstate him due to public demand. I am glad that he is not being killed off and I hope that it is a good storyline for his exit, one which is worthy of him (hope I've got that right.  What I mean is one which he truly deserves) 

Jake has to be one of the most interesting characters I have seen in all my time of watching Eastenders,(only since it started back in 1985, 21 years+) he is a complex character who has many different sides to him, a character who I have thoroughly enjoyed and will continue to do so until he leaves :Crying:  
Oh well at least you won't be getting anymore theories from me :Lol:  OK I admit it I contacted Joel and he is going to come and work for me :Lol:  

I mentioned recently on here about Joel defecting to ITV if he doesn't get his fair share of viewing time, but in all seriousness I think that he will be  better off doing so as they produce far better scripts, dramas, soaps than the BBC. (Funny how shortly after I mentioned that Joel announces that he is leaving :Lol:  Maybe he'll be joining Ross on Ultimate Force. Funny when I was watching that the other night I had this piccy of Joel in Army uniform :Wub:  Yes I can see "Action" Joel!!)

My Final Theory - I hope that Jakey's "Exit" storyline will be a very happy one...Childhood sweetheart..Sunset..Happy Ever After :Love:  

I wish Joel all the very best and wherever he goes I hope that he will be far more appreciated than he was in Eastenders.

----------


## Babe14

I guess that we won't be seeing Jakey until his exit storyline now, which I guess his viewing time will be all of two weeks,  :Angry:  unlike some who are in your face for months on end, Sonia/Naomi/Martin. Lil Mo/Oliver. :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

Was wondering if Brat is going to be involved in his exit? If so I hope it's not going to be another "grass up" and I CERTAINLY hope that it won't be a prison exit for Jake, that really would be taking the piss..

Oh no..I think that this may mean that Brat will be running Scarlets...

----------


## BlackKat

> Was wondering if Brat is going to be involved in his exit? If so I hope it's not going to be another "grass up" and I CERTAINLY hope that it won't be a prison exit for Jake, that really would be taking the piss..


If she ruins our last months of Jake I will not be pleased.




> Oh no..I think that this may mean that Brat will be running Scarlets...


Actually I might stick around just to watch that. I've a feeling I'll be needing a laugh after Jake's left.


It better not be a prison exit, as they're usually dull. Also I wouldn't buy Jake trying to shift the blame, and a simple "Yeah, I did it," is hardly explosive. I would like it however if his exit storyline tied in with Danny in someway. I don't think this would just have to be a "Danny's dug up," story, it could either be linked to their past or just Jake's behaviour. I think Jake and Danny are too tightly linked to ever take them fully away from the other (if that makes sense.)


But I agree with your above post as well. My reaction (after the initial "What?!") was..."Run, Joel, run. Run from the crappy show."

----------


## Siobhan

Maybe Jake breaks Chrissie out of prison and move to brazil to live happy ever after

----------


## Dutchgirl

> Maybe Jake breaks Chrissie out of prison and move to brazil to live happy ever after


Ah yes that would be cool, and totally realistic as far Eastenders is concerned, that would meet my aproval! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

> If she ruins our last months of Jake I will not be pleased.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I might stick around just to watch that. I've a feeling I'll be needing a laugh after Jake's left.


Me too. It's amazing how much you grow to love a character and how sad you are when they decide to leave, this is obviously down to brilliant acting. Joel really did Jake justice and portrayed/(s) his character wonderfully, there are times when I see Joel in Jake. Yes I'm going to miss him, but at the end of the day it's only a soap :Smile:  

Yes if Brat ruins Jake's character or it is destroyed like all the others have been I will be very angry.  :Angry:  

This would be done by:

Danny's body being discovered and Jake being banged up.
Ruby making Jake go to the Police
Jake deciding that he can no longer live with the guilt.

If any of the above happened the character would be destroyed and portrayed as very weak and I will be very annoyed.

I think a happy ending will be best for the character as it is time for Jake to have some happiness, of course it would have to be dramatic in the beginning leading to the eventual happiness.

I would be happy with Jake going to Brazil and running a club there with Grant, this would be a completely fresh start for him. 




> I would like it however if his exit storyline tied in with Danny in someway. I don't think this would just have to be a "Danny's dug up," story, it could either be linked to their past or just Jake's behaviour. I think Jake and Danny are too tightly linked to ever take them fully away from the other (if that makes sense.)


It was mentioned during the "Get Johnny week" that Johnny brought the Private Woodlands and no one would ever of found the Mitchells, so going with that I can't see Danny being found, unless someone was Trespassing or something. If this did happen then I want Jake to do a runner with the Mitchells being involved and it has to be more "James Bond" style than just getting on a plane or into a back of a cab in the middle of the night.
Cue Grant and Jake in Brazil. (Wow a spin off with Jake and Grant in Brazil :Wub:  )

I can see where your coming from with the "Danny Link" which would be fine so long as it's not another "Body Discovery" and another Bloody prison exit. Personally I don't want Danny involved at all, I want it to be all about Jake, his own personal storyline.




> But I agree with your above post as well. My reaction (after the initial "What?!") was..."Run, Joel, run. Run from the crappy show."


Joel and Eastenders have never felt 100% right to me. Part of me has always thought that Joel needed more and that the soap was to "Tame" and "Amaturish" for his acting abilities, he was restricted.  Not forgetting the lack of decent storylines or Scripts or Screen time, he was wasted.
An Actor like Joel needs room to grow.
I am going to miss the character, but Joel has made the right decision and if Eastenders wanted him to stay they would of "Negotiated" with him.
Also I think that there is a lot of things happening with the soap that we don't know about. When long established Actor/Actresses such as Natalie Cassidy, James Alexandriou leave then questions are going to be asked.

Why though is it that they waste all the good characters/actors/actresses and use the crap??

End of another essay :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Ah yes that would be cool, and totally realistic as far Eastenders is concerned, that would meet my aproval!


I've been thinking Brazil too and yes I would settle for that or quite simply Jake joining Grant in Brazil.

----------


## Babe14

Been working it out and I'm guessing that Joel's Year contract runs out in July, which means he may of signed another 3 month contract to take him up to October which will be exactly two years since he joined the soap.

----------


## BlackKat

> I can see where your coming from with the "Danny Link" which would be fine so long as it's not another "Body Discovery" and another Bloody prison exit. Personally I don't want Danny involved at all, I want it to be all about Jake, his own personal storyline.


I think though it would be Jake's own storyline, even if Danny was "involved." I just feel that, like I said, they're too tightly linked. His behaviour with Ruby for example is due to his relationship with Danny. I mean, your past forms who you are and Jake's past is Danny.

Oh, I miss Jake&Danny. It's weird, I don't miss Danny at all. But I miss Jake&Danny and their relationship with all its screw ups and hurt etc.  :Sad:  I think this may be another reason I'm not as upset as I thought I would be with Jake leaving, as well as the fact that it's Joel's decision this time (though I am upset of course). I always wanted to see Jake&Danny's story finished and it has been, so at least we got that.

----------


## Babe14

Yes there were some lovely Jake and Danny momnets, some of which I was thnking about the other day.  The scene on the bridge where Jake told Danny about Andy and another one where Danny had upset Jake again and Jake brought him a pack of crisps. Sorry but for me Danny just became a pain in the ass and I hated him for not letting Jake have a life and every time things looked up Danny would screwit up for Jake.

I really want Jake to go off to Brazil with Grant for a completely fresh start, I suppose Danny could somehow be incorporated into the storyline but I don't want his body discovered or it to come out about Jake killing him. If it does however then I would like to see the "James Bond" exit.
However, after having said all that if we had another "Body" scenario it would be yet another repetitive storyline, no Jake's exit has to be something new and fresh, a surprise something totally unexpected..

P.S. I see that Adam Woodyatt is now threatening to quit, can't possibly think why :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   (I told him to run!)

----------


## Babe14

*Elsewhere, Ruby puts her foot down at the club and tries to dock Grant's wages for being late. Grant doesn't take her seriously and takes the rest of the day off. How will the young entrepreneur react?*

So now we know why Ruby orders Jake to sack Grant.

Also going back to Jake's "Explosive" exit storyline. 

I have been reading the article on DS and have noticed that it says Jake's exit is part of an explosive storyline.  The article also says that the door is being left open for a return in the future.
So going by that I'm guessing that there will be no body discovery :Cheer:  

I have this gut feeling that the Explosive storyline will be to do with the Mitchells. Reason being that Ross is suppose to of just signed a 6 month contract? which roughly takes him up to October which means both Ross and Joel will be leaving the show at the same time. 

OR your fav "THE BRAT" :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> *Elsewhere, Ruby puts her foot down at the club and tries to dock Grant's wages for being late. Grant doesn't take her seriously and takes the rest of the day off. How will the young entrepreneur react?*


BWAH! Young entrepreneur my ass. What's she done in the club? Jake and Grant do all the hard work, getting it back up and running. Or is throwing a tantrum, smashing up the bar and having to be carried into the office all part of her master business plan?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  




> The more it sinks in about Joel leaving the more convinced I am that Joel has done the right thing.


Seeing as he didn't even get the usual 3 second scene this week I can only agree. My best case scenario would be if Joel stayed in the show and got some decent stuff to do (or you know..._something_ to do) but if that was never or very rarely going to happen (as I suspect would have ended up being the case) I think he's done the best thing.

I can already predict Monday's episode.

Ruby: I want you to fire Grant.
Jake: Okay.
(Grant walks in).
Jake: You're fired.
(Grant raises an eyebrow, and is sad.)
(Cut to next scene.)

 :Stick Out Tongue:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


Edit: Okay, we may possibly get more than the above (source: The Sun's review of next week)

Mainly about Phil, Ben and Grant. but it does mention Grant getting fired:

*There's more trouble when Grant fails to respond to Ruby's flirting at the club.

Stung, she orders Jake to sack him. Meanwhile, Ben upsets Courtney by blurting out that he heard his mum say, Grant killed Tiffany.
[cut]
Next day, Grant goes to the club to pick up his P45. Dejected, he tells Jake that he sometimes wishes that Danny had shot him.* 

Oh, that's cheerful. "So thanks for that whole 'shooting your own brother' thing which saved my life, even if you did go all manically depressed over it, but sometimes I wish you hadn't bothered."  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

When I first read that I mistook it for Grant telling Jake that he'd wished Danny had shot Jake!! Poor Jake though, by Grant saying that he may go all depressed again. :Crying:   Or he could go into a really bad mood and take it all out on Ruby :Lol:  No I can see Jake's little concerned look on his cute face when Grant says that...awww. So I take it this is exit Grant for a bit?
One things for certain is that when we hit the Screen time where Joel told them to stuff it, oops I mean that he was leaving, is that we won't see Jake again until his exit. Um..one scene..two maybe.. :Angry:  It really annoys me how other charactrs who are leaving have a big story which spans over at least a two month period (minimum)E.G Naomi/Sonia/Martin..um so far about 6 months and continuing unitl next summer :Angry:  
Jake's exit needs to start very soon, say about July and go on until his exit and Jake needs to dominate it mostly or on an equal bases with the Mitchells (Guessing that they will defo be involved -  no problem as I have my heart set on Jake and Grant leaving together) (Huh look where that got me last time I had high hopes for Jakey :Angry:  )
Still things as far as Joel is concerned have turned out for the best he deserves so much more and like I have said Joel and Eastenders have never felt 100% right, always thought Eastenders was too "Plasticy" for him.  The way I see Enders is that either (a) it's a starting point for new Actors/Actresses who once established move on; (b) a stop gap for established actors, until future projects come off or other work comes up or they are waiting on something etc.

I am more saddened by the fact that we are going to lose an excellent character who had great potential to really go places. As far as I 'm concerned Jake is a lovely and very interesting character.

----------


## BlackKat

> Or he could go into a really bad mood and take it all out on Ruby


As much as I don't want a prison exit, if he got arrested for murdering the Brat I could live with that. Even better, he murders her and gets away with it, jetting off to a life in the sun.  :Lol:  

Kidding...Mostly.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

So long as it is off to Brazil where he metts up with you know who (not Grant) I will accept that.

----------


## Babe14

> BWAH! Young entrepreneur my ass. What's she done in the club? Jake and Grant do all the hard work, getting it back up and running. Or is throwing a tantrum, smashing up the bar and having to be carried into the office all part of her master business plan?


Exactly entrepreneur at being a brat and of "Tantrums of all Tantrums"





> Seeing as he didn't even get the usual 3 second scene this week I can only agree. My best case scenario would be if Joel stayed in the show and got some decent stuff to do (or you know..._something_ to do) but if that was never or very rarely going to happen (as I suspect would have ended up being the case) I think he's done the best thing.


One good thing at least "Our" Joel got paid for not doing nothing (just to add through no fault of his), so if I were him I would of signed on for another year and took the cash !! Just goes to show that Joel wants to work for his pay cheque.

P.S Probably won't bother with Enders this week then, might as well get some practice in now :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

And in Jake's one scene tonight... :Stick Out Tongue:  

Grant does not get fired.  :Searchme:  He could do tomorrow I suppose, but Jake just seemed like he was gonna ignore Ruby.

I erm...liked the bit with Jake and Ruby talking about her english exam.  Ruby saying she'd failed and Jake "Oh, you know that for sure do you." It felt kinda big bro/lil sis which was nice. And when she told him to fire Grant Jake just saying "Sweetheart, don't you think he's a bit too old for you." I hope they keep it this way which is nice and don't take it down the dreaded 'Brat' road.

Shame Ruby had to have an attack of the brat when Grant walked in. Least it wasn't aimed at Jake tonight though. Her attempts at flirting were f-ing hilarious (ie, comparing herself to Ophelia and Grant to Hamlet  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ) Liked Jake's little warning look at Grant when he dared Ruby to take the money out his front pocket (for the vodka). It was protective without being too over the top, just warning Grant not to go too far.

So good scene, and it sounds like we should have more the rest of the week as well (Grant saying about Danny etc hasn't happened yet.) I hope they show Jake's reaction to the reminder of Danny because he does seem a little too chirpy. I know he's trying to move on, but it should be taking a while not just a couple of (off-screen) days.


Oh, and Joel had a tan tonight...so maybe the reason he wasn't in last week at all and only a bit the week before is that he was on holiday. So now maybe he's back we'll see more of him... :Searchme:  Yeah, right.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Still we can but hope.  :Searchme:

----------


## BlackKat

All About Soap and Inside Soap both had small bits on Jake leaving -- just basically a rewording of the original article, nothing new on what the storyline is. They both say that he'll not be killed off, and All About Soap says the exit is screened in October.  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

Okay, so




> Next day, Grant goes to the club to pick up his P45. Dejected, he tells Jake that he sometimes wishes that Danny had shot him.


^That still hasn't happened, and Grant's driven off now so  :Searchme:  Cut scene maybe?  :Searchme: 

And Grant still didn't get sacked. Ruby said she wanted "a written apology," but then Jake told Grant that he wasn't sacked until Jake said so. Nice to know it is Jake who's making the rules though. Nice to see Jake trying to help Grant, even if it was taking the "you'll get over it," route.

----------


## Babe14

Only seen part of Monday's and Jake is just getting lovelier and lovelier.  I've noticed the tan too *Swoon* :Wub:  , I also noticed it last time we saw Jakey. 


I loved the protectiveness over Ruby and I just loved all the faces Jakey was pulling in the background whilst Ruby was Flirting with Grant and to Grant's "I'm not in the mood" etc. I too really liked the "warning" look Jake gave Grant and the "Brotherly advice" at the end of that scene.

 :Crying:  Shame that Jake's final scene is screened in October, was hoping for the end of the year. So going by that they should start filming the exit storyline soon, hope it will be a decent length of time and not just a two or one weeker. More to the point it had better be a "nice" storyline which has a happy ending, where Jake goes out on a high, happy and cheeky.

I too would like to see the odd scene where Jake has a moment of sadness or moodiness because of what happened with Danny, but I don't want to see him "back slide" into depression. Yes have the odd day or two where Jake is down and maybe a bit bad tempered as this would be realistic. The way Jake is coping just goes to show what a very strong person he is, that he can move on because deep down he knows he has to.

P.S Thought he looked really gorgeous in his dark chocolate suit and pale pink shirt and of course the tan and hair  :Love:

----------


## Babe14

> Okay, so
> 
> 
> 
> ^That still hasn't happened, and Grant's driven off now so  Cut scene maybe? 
> 
> And Grant still didn't get sacked. Ruby said she wanted "a written apology," but then Jake told Grant that he wasn't sacked until Jake said so. Nice to know it is Jake who's making the rules though. Nice to see Jake trying to help Grant, even if it was taking the "you'll get over it," route.


Grant actually mentioned that to Jake when he first came into Scarlets (I've come to pick up my P45) and then again when Jake mentioned that Ruby would like him to take her in hand (That's why I want my P45)




> even if it was taking the "you'll get over it," route


Guess this is Jake's lovely brutal streak shining through. I really notice it now. I loved that bit. Reading between the lines Jake was telling Grant that he knew all about having a bad life and that you DO get over it and move on.

----------


## Babe14

Also I just loved the way both Grant and Jake put brat in her place and wiped that smug look off her face. I espec liked it because she was being all cockey, trying to impress Grant by telling him that Jake said that she should keep away from him and Grant told her that Jake was right and she made a point of saying that if someone tells her to keep away she does the opposite, Grant called her bluff and Jake gave it to her straight, but gently, (Sweetheart :Love:  ) by telling her that Grant was to old for her. Brat ended up looking and feeling a "prat", also I detected a rather tearful look on her face coupled with slight embarassment. 

I loved the way that Jake also let Grant know his place and that look gave Grant the message loud and clear.  Grant and Jake have a very good friendship, one of loyalty, understanding and trust. 
I'm happy with the brother/sister relationship which is forming between the two.

----------


## BlackKat

Soap Awards pics:

----------


## Babe14

Aww..cute :Wub:  (Although I have to admit, it's not that great a piccy of him) See Joel's had a change of image.  Plain suit instead of his pin number(s) also he is wearing a tie!!

I love him in the group one as he is doing the "Joel" smile/laugh which I absolutely love. :Love:

----------


## Babe14

Have you noticed that in the second one he has his right hand clenched and it looks as though he's about to deck someone :Lol:  (Maybe one of the Eastenders producers)

----------


## diamond1

eastenders producers........id say every single person in the EE office

----------


## BlackKat

Heads up that there's scans over on the Bradley/Stacey thread of the weeks summary from the new mags. Jake gets it on with an estate agent called Beth. Random. *blink* We'd have heard if she was a new character so she probably won't stick around long, but it's nice to see Jake get some action. Not to mention actual screentime. *hates on EE producers*

I'll look for the mags tomorrow and see if there's any more info, but they may not come out until Tuesday for me.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> Heads up that there's scans over on the Bradley/Stacey thread of the weeks summary from the new mags. Jake gets it on with an estate agent called Beth. Random. *blink* We'd have heard if she was a new character so she probably won't stick around long, but it's nice to see Jake get some action. Not to mention actual screentime. *hates on EE producers*
> 
> I'll look for the mags tomorrow and see if there's any more info, but they may not come out until Tuesday for me.


Hoo B****y ray!! Our Jake/Joel is actually getting a look in, I tell you I am mad, mad at the producers and I have defected to an almost enire ITV viewer. (Random note even Anthony Worrall Thomson (chef) has defected to ITV!! :Lol:  )

So happy that Jake is "playing" the field and having some long over due fun.

Now let me guess. one second, two or could it be three :EEK!: 

Maybe Jake will take Beth to the wedding so it could be four seconds

----------


## Babe14

P.S. Thanks BK for posting the info and piccys for us :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Now let me guess. one second, two or could it be three


Well there's a webcam snippet with him for the Friday that week, Beth is on the Monday, and on the Thursday Ruby goes looking for him cos she's upset about the Allen house (Walford one) being up for let (most likely what Beth was originally there to talk about.)

So Monday, Thursday and Friday. Let's see...an average of 3 seconds per episode means...a whole 9 seconds!!!! Wow, they're spoiling us. And hey, maybe they'll be generous and give us an even 10.  :EEK!:  

I find it very amusing that an estate agent calls round, presumably to sort out Johnny's house in Walford, and Jake ends up getting it on with her. Doesn't waste any time does she, lol.


No mags are out for me yet, so I'll be getting them tomorrow.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> So Monday, Thursday and Friday. Let's see...an average of 3 seconds per episode means...a whole 9 seconds!!!! Wow, they're spoiling us. And hey, maybe they'll be generous and give us an even 10.


 :Lol:  




> I find it very amusing that an estate agent calls round, presumably to sort out Johnny's house in Walford, and Jake ends up getting it on with her. Doesn't waste any time does she, lol.


Would you :Wub:   :Rotfl:   or maybe it's Jake who suggests they discuss things over a "Coffee"

So is this the scene that Jake tells Bradley to ask Q for a bigger weapon and Stacey ushers Bradley inside (Allen House) then Jake takes Beth back to his..I love him when he's like this.
Have you noticed that there is a stag do, parties, lad nights out/Away (I.E Gary/Minty world cup trip) and Jake isn't around. Now he is a young, fun loving, single, up for a good time, young man..wouldn't he want some of the action.  Also lots of Scarlets scenes no Jake, so is the club running by itself??




> No mags are out for me yet, so I'll be getting them tomorrow.


Thanks again.  Maybe we should write an article for them telling them exactly how we feel about the Eastender producers and how badly we feel they have treated Joel  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

I loved that scene.

Also I loved the last Grant/Jake scene when Jake was telling Grant to get a grip and stop feeling sorry for himself. (well that's what he was implying anyway) Sorry but I have to say it, he looked gorgeous during that scene and I loved his wavey hair. 

So did Grant just drop Jake in it with Scarlets and left him to run it?Again no Jake scene so we shall never know.

----------


## BlackKat

Maybe we should write all the Jake scenes that didn't happen, like Grant leaving Scarlets, mass photocopy them, and mail them to the EE producers with a wee post-it attached. "You figure it out, morons. We can."  :Angel:  

We'll start with...



> Also lots of Scarlets scenes no Jake, so is the club running by itself??


e.g...he's in the office with the barmaid.  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> Also I loved the last Grant/Jake scene when Jake was telling Grant to get a grip and stop feeling sorry for himself. (well that's what he was implying anyway) Sorry but I have to say it, he looked gorgeous during that scene and I loved his wavey hair.


I loved that scene too. (He was wearing a lovely open collar shirt  :Wub:  ) Liked the way he just found Ruby's crush on Grant amusing. But was still "in charge" -- he joked about reconsidering not firing Grant when Grant was drinking the vodka, but then when Grant poured another Jake got serious and told him to stop.

----------


## Babe14

> Maybe we should write all the Jake scenes that didn't happen, like Grant leaving Scarlets, mass photocopy them, and mail them to the EE producers with a wee post-it attached. "You figure it out, morons. We can."  
> 
> We'll start with...
> 
> 
> e.g...he's in the office with the barmaid.


 :Rotfl:   Actually that's not a bad idea and would jam their Email up for months or their post box :Lol:  Then we could write an essay  to them on how unfair we think they have been to Joel, how angry we are for the way they pushed Jake into the background and haven't really given the character a chance. O.K they have used him Correctly WHEN I repeat WHEN they have used him i.E in Character development and the aftermath of shooting Danny and now it looks as though Jake is actually getting some happiness..
and how we think that Joel has absolutely 200% done the right thing in leaving and that he would be far better off working for ITV where I'm sure he would get far more appreciated and the acting "development" that he so deserves inorder to further his career..
oops getting carried away! And did I say Essay I meant a novel :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> I loved that scene too. (He was wearing a lovely open collar shirt  ) Liked the way he just found Ruby's crush on Grant amusing. But was still "in charge" -- he joked about reconsidering not firing Grant when Grant was drinking the vodka, but then when Grant poured another Jake got serious and told him to stop.


I love it when Jake becomes angry and is being assertive. I particularly liked it because Jake was standing up to Grant and this showed us that he wasn't afraid of him. I liked the way Jake stood up to show that he meant business and I particularly liked it when Grant was going on about having a bad life and Jake pointed out to him that he knew all about having a bad life, the way he told Grant that you get over it, reading between the lines I took that as "You have to pick yourself up and move on, get on with things and stop feeling sorry for yourself. You have to make the best of things"

This showed us just how strong Jake really is.

I felt that the scene was cut short as we didn't see Jake's reaction to Grant saying "What do you suggest I do Jake, go get a manicure etc..

----------


## Babe14

Stacey and Bradley decide to spend an afternoon in the Allen house, but things don't go according to plan and they are left with some explaining to do.

Wonder if they are interrupted by Jake and Beth :Rotfl:   and perhaps this is when Jake starts chatting Rachael up and suggests that they do some "private viewing" of their own :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Here's the scan.



No mention in the weeks summary for AAS, and Soaplife just has the same pic but smaller but the weeks snippets in that are:

*Monday 26th June*
Jake gets it on with estate agent Beth.

*Thursday 29 June*
Ruby struggles to let go of the past.

And the caption for the picture is: Exchange of contact: Jake's onto a hot property with sexy estate agent Beth.

Max and Tanya (Bradley's dad and his wife) view the Allen house - the guy playing Max said he'd done some scenes with Joel so I'm guessing this will be Jake showing them around. That's Thursday - they almost catch Bradley and Stacey. And then on Friday Ruby does catch S/B, not sure if Jake is with her at the time - there is the webcam snippet that might suggest he is.



From the picture of Jake and Beth it looks like Ruby just walked in...? Brown, long hair, and it's in Scarlets office so it's likely to be her. Maybe she'll just apologise for not knocking and go out aga...oh, who am I kidding. She's gonna have a brat attack again. Come on EE, surprise us. Let's see her be happy about something for once.

----------


## Babe14

It makes sense that it should be Scarlets in the piccy as Jake would be working there (espec as he is running it single handed after Grant dumped on him)

Yes I'd say that it is defo brat and the look on Jake's face sort of confirms that. Yes I agree with you Brat attack :Angry:   first it was Danny and now we have brat, why does Jake always do this to himself or more to the point why do Easties always do B****y repeats..still like you said we may be surprised..

Brat has an attack, walks out and Jake just carries on with whatever he has planned with Beth :Lol:  Then the next day he catches up with Brat and tells her that she has no right to talk to him like that and he won't stand for it (oh look a pig just flew past my window :Lol:  )

Looks good though and at least it looks as though Jake has a look in next week..all 10secs!

P.S. I envy that estate agent

----------


## diamond1

joel beckett is damn lucky he must get so much time on his hands with his ee scheldule weeks off and when you do go in for work all of 5 minutes to shoot and if jake moon where real i think he would shoot himself because he must have THE most boring life in the world

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes I'd say that it is defo brat and the look on Jake's face sort of confirms that. Yes I agree with you Brat attack  first it was Danny and now we have brat, why does Jake always do this to himself or more to the point why do Easties always do B****y repeats..still like you said we may be surprised...


See, this is what's so annoying, because I like Jake and Ruby as sort of brother/sister or whatever in theory, and, as I said earlier in the thread, them having realistic conflict. In fact I think it would be really interesting, especially if they went into it further (although shock horror, that would involve...screentime ) and I've liked some scenes they've had (e.g. the aftermath of Danny's death cos that was realistic, and the small scene with Jake asking about her exam.) But Ruby's Brat Attacks just make it impossible to get totally on board with it.

Still...they didn't have Jake snap to when she "fired" Grant like I thought they were going to, and Ruby does seem to have had moments of understanding Jake's point of view...so you never know...  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

Yes I agree BK.  As you know I'm all for Jake being a big brother to Ruby because of that particular scene when Ruby first arrived. It would work well if only the damn producers would stop making her a Danny substitute this is not what I want to see. I wanted a brother/sister relationship with all the ups/downs/arguments/protectiveness/caring etc. I did not want what we have at the mo (with the exception of the couple of scenes which you have mentioned) Jake always saying "Ruby" (instead of "Danny"), Ruby throwing a tantrum when she isn't getting Jake's attention and like Danny end up screwing up Jake's life. I hope that this isn't going to be the case. With regards to "Beth" I hope that again it isn't going to be a case of Jake/Beth about to "Get It on Together" and Ruby ruining "The Moment" (As we had with Danny when Jake/Chrissie where about to get together and recently Jake/Dawn who were "interupted" by Deano.) Let Jake have some fun, god knows he deserves it.

Some how though I have a feeling of a "Romantic" moment being ruined.

----------


## BlackKat

Wow, Jake! Outside the club. They let him out for some sunlight! Admittedly for all of 2 seconds, but still.

Have no idea why Johnny can run the most boring club ever, the most exciting night being a salsa night that he nicked off Danny, yet Jake's best is apparently hiring strippers, (oh sorry...exotic dancers) but oh well.

"Just doing my best, boss." Hee.

----------


## Babe14

Sorry it was five seconds, incl the one in the club :Lol:  

Yes Jake was still as lovely as ever, charming, warm and commical. "Just doing my best boss" :Lol:  (I think that meant I don't give a toss what anyone thinks, I will do what I feel is best for the club) :Lol:  and the look on his face whilst he ws walking away reading his notes was just so sweet. :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> Sorry it was five seconds, incl the one in the club 
> 
> Yes Jake was still as lovely as ever, charming, warm and commical. "Just doing my best boss" (I think that meant I don't give a toss what anyone thinks, I will do what I feel is best for the club) and the look on his face whilst he ws walking away reading his notes was just so sweet.


Oh, his wee little thoughtful face was  :Love:   All it needed was a little bit of tongue sticking out and it would have been complete.  :Wub:  

I also liked how Ruby was concerned about the strip...exotic dancers, and Jake just...completely ignored her.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Oh, his wee little thoughtful face was  All it needed was a little bit of tongue sticking out and it would have been complete.  
> 
> I also liked how Ruby was concerned about the strip...exotic dancers, and Jake just...completely ignored her.


LOL. I love all his faces :Love:  I don't think that we've seen that one before and yes a bit of tongue too :Wub:  

Jake was right to as well as the club was packed.  O.K as far as I could tell it was all blokes, but this was a night really meant for the fellas afterall.  Maybe Jake will have a ladies night with a Male "Exotic" dancer..maybe called Jake..... :Wub:  

I liked his gentlemanly way when SJ said "Thanks Jake" and He said "No thank you. You did a great job" then the lingering camera shot of his hand peeping out from an oversized sleeve, on Gary's shoulder as he passed by. :Love:  

Just to mention Bradley's mate was annoying and I thought a total prat.

Ah well 5 seconds but at least it was all with dialogue.

----------


## BlackKat

Noticed he'd gone back to his old leather jacket rather than the battered one. I do kinda prefer the battered one, especially with the hoodie. I'm liking his suits though.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Noticed he'd gone back to his old leather jacket rather than the battered one. I do kinda prefer the battered one, especially with the hoodie. I'm liking his suits though.


Yes I noticed that, looked sexy in it though. I do prefer his battered one and yes his hoodie :Love:  

His suits are lovely especially his chocolate one, brown really suits him.

I hope we're going to see the brown pin jacket again, unless of course Jake's binned it because it was covered in Juley's blood. Now he did look super sexy in that :Wub:  

That reminds me he seems to have vanished since Jake battered him. :Lol: 

P.S only you and I can take a 5 second scene and turn it into pages of chat :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Oh, and the Radio Times description for Thursday 29th (the one where Ruby's upset about Jake letting the house) is: _Ruby's past looks set to haunt her._ 

Jesus, it's just a house. I can understand her being upset if Jake hasn't consulted her about it but...it's just a house. She's seen it pretty much everyday she's been back.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Drama queen.

Let's hope if she doesn't start smashing the windows.

----------


## Babe14

He has some lovely shirts too. The pink one worn with the chocolate suit :Love:   :Wub:   :Wub:   plus "Wavey" hair plus tan.... :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> P.S only you and I can take a 5 second scene and turn it into pages of chat


Dude, we take what we can get. And then we complain cos we don't get enough.  :Lol: 

Noticed by the way this threads nearly a year old.  :Cheer:  And over half the posts are from us two.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  True Jakey fans that's what we are. And we will keep on moaning and moaning, revenge will be ours!! They aren't getting away with treating Joel the way they have and depriving us of Jake.

Had an idea perhaps we should email this thread to "THEM" :Rotfl:  Jam their box up for weeks.

So we have another 5 or is it 10 seconds of Jake to look forward to next week.???

----------


## BlackKat

> So we have another 5 or is it 10 seconds of Jake to look forward to next week.???


Not sure. He could be, though I'm not holding my breath. The week with the Allen house and Beth is the week after next.  :Smile: 


Anyway something I really want to see from Jakey is him using his outdoor voice -- i.e. yelling at someone, maybe for screwing up in the club, and just really being the boss. That'd be cool to see. And I like the few times we've seen him as boss cos you can see how he's 'grown up' since he first came to the Square.

----------


## Babe14

> Oh, and the Radio Times description for Thursday 29th (the one where Ruby's upset about Jake letting the house) is: _Ruby's past looks set to haunt her._ 
> 
> Jesus, it's just a house. I can understand her being upset if Jake hasn't consulted her about it but...it's just a house. She's seen it pretty much everyday she's been back.  Drama queen.
> 
> Let's hope if she doesn't start smashing the windows.


God I sense brat attack. Just hope Jake tells her to behave or else. I would of thought she'd be glad that Jake is selling the house, bad memories etc. Time to move on Ruby!

----------


## Babe14

> Not sure. He could be, though I'm not holding my breath. The week with the Allen house and Beth is the week after next. 
> 
> 
> Anyway something I really want to see from Jakey is him using his outdoor voice -- i.e. yelling at someone, maybe for screwing up in the club, and just really being the boss. That'd be cool to see. And I like the few times we've seen him as boss cos you can see how he's 'grown up' since he first came to the Square.


That sounds good "Psycho" jake again :Wub:   :Lol:  

I love it when he gets angry and I mean angry. 
I liked it when Jake was showing Grant who was boss when he started to "Misbehave" so to speak. You could tell by the tone of his voice and his "body" language that he was starting to become angry.
I like your idea of Jake severley "Disciplining" someone for whatever. Or he could catch someone nicking from the till, drag them outside the club and give them what for. 

But BK all this would takelonger than 1 second :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> God I sense brat attack. Just hope Jake tells her to behave or else. I would of thought she'd be glad that Jake is selling the house, bad memories etc. Time to move on Ruby!


Well like I said Jake should have probably asked her first -- or at least told her he was doing it. But still...get over it.

Not to mention we keep getting Ruby's annoying drama about her father (who she already knew about way back in October) yet Jake _shooting his brother_ has just been brushed under the carpet. "Oh, wah wah my daddy's a murderer." Yeah, so's Danny. And Jake had approximately half an hour to come to terms with that before having to come to terms with _shooting him._. And for half of that time he was unconscious. Because his brother whacked a baseball bat round his head. He hasn't had since October, unlike some people, who were apparently fine with it before but now seem insistent on milking it for all it's worth.


Erm..sorry. Rant time again.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

When Jake first came to the square his character came across as strong and he wasn't afraid of anything or anyone. Then after the "axing" saga "THEY" seemed to weaken the character, i.e during the Den storyline, but he still stood up to people and didn't run. However Jake is starting to be portrayed right again, strong, very very strong, cheeky, commical, caring, loving, warm, sensitive etc etc and we have seen that dark brutal streak which lies within. Usually he is a cool "dude" but whn he gets rattled and I mean really rattled....

----------


## Babe14

> Well like I said Jake should have probably asked her first -- or at least told her he was doing it. But still...get over it.
> 
> Not to mention we keep getting Ruby's annoying drama about her father (who she already knew about way back in October) yet Jake _shooting his brother_ has just been brushed under the carpet. "Oh, wah wah my daddy's a murderer." Yeah, so's Danny. And Jake had approximately half an hour to come to terms with that before having to come to terms with _shooting him._. And for half of that time he was unconscious. Because his brother whacked a baseball bat round his head. He hasn't had since October, unlike some people, who were apparently fine with it before but now seem insistent on milking it for all it's worth.
> 
> 
> Erm..sorry. Rant time again.


I agree 200% and you want rant I can go on and on about how certain characters are totally hogging the screen, two of these prob will until next summer, naff scripts, character assassination etc I just hope that Jake will hog the screen for his exit storyline and it had better be for at least 2 months or more. If it's not and "THEY" give him a naff or horrid exit, I will rant..rant..rave..scream etc.. :Lol:  

Speaking of screentime thanks for putting me right on that I was getting confused with the weeks. (Or was it more like wishful thinking)

----------


## BlackKat

> That sounds good "Psycho" jake again  
> 
> I love it when he gets angry and I mean angry. 
> I liked it when Jake was showing Grant who was boss when he started to "Misbehave" so to speak. You could tell by the tone of his voice and his "body" language that he was starting to become angry.
> I like your idea of Jake severley "Disciplining" someone for whatever. Or he could catch someone nicking from the till, drag them outside the club and give them what for. 
> 
> But BK all this would takelonger than 1 second


More than one second?!?! Unacceptable! They'd just have to have the one second scene of Jake catching the guy, then we'd see everyone hearing about it in the Vic later. ;)

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  
Or with regards to your "Discipline" theory

Jake: Office Now!

End of Scene

Next day in the Vic..

Minty: Jake was giving someone a right ticking off last night, you should of heard him...

Gary: Really?

Minty: Yeah. Didn't get to see any of  it though..

Gary: Not a thing?

Minty: No mate, not a thing..

Gary: Jake always seems to be stuck in that office. Wonder what he does in there?

Minty: Haven't a clue mate..

Gary: 'Ere you don't reckon he's got a bird in there do you?

Minty: Who knows mate. Who knows...

Gary: You know what Minty, something dawned on me the other night whilst we were down there.  We hardly ever see Jake these days and when he does make an appearance, we see him for what...all of 2 seconds...

Minty: Yeah, if we're lucky...might even be 5...

----------


## diamond1

LOL i feel a sarcastic rant at the bbc coming on
thanks bbc for getting a character as jake who was such a hit that when he was axed first time there was a huge demand for him to return so you involve him with a few storylines but thats it so thanks for your time and effort on a character who has been involved with sooo much
 thinking of it does anyone other than the slaters and pat remember jake moon lets see ive asked several walford residents

"pauline fowler: jake moon?never heard of him oh wait oh no wasnt he friends with my martin at school?

peggy mitchell: jake....ive never heard of him in here darling...now order something or getta otta ma pub

phil: jake? never heard of him ive heard of alfie yeah he had a cousin called danny who tried to shoot me until some nutter shot him other than never heard of him

sonia:jake of course i remember jake didnt he come into the vic once then die when he got in and i made everyone endure his funeral oh no that was jack oops"

as you can see no one knows him but dont worry to much jake fans im going to study jakes horoscopes just for you

"ah jake your future is clear in the months to come it will be very quiet and dull not much then a major storyline in october will happen which involes you actually getting a job in birmingham  also im sure you will be seeing a black cab in october lucky you"

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  To continue with D1's Horoscope Prediciton:

After you film your final scene, roughly around Aug, I predict a much happier and more active time ahead. Infact I foresee a very happy and busy period coming up and it involves the initals I T V 1....

----------


## Babe14

> LOL i feel a sarcastic rant at the bbc coming on
> thanks bbc for getting a character as jake who was such a hit that when he was axed first time there was a huge demand for him to return so you involve him with a few storylines but thats it so thanks for your time and effort on a character who has been involved with sooo much


A result of which the actor became bored and decided to quit, just what you had planned all along. This way you knew you wouldn't get any flack from the public as it would be seen as Joel's decision...

----------


## diamond1

well at least we've got the great realtionship with kevin and denise but as far as jake moon goes the writings has been on the wall since november 2005 and now the time has come...its obvious the powers that be didnt have anything for jake moon story wise but they have for ruby

----------


## BlackKat

*Inside Soap*

 


I don't want to speak too soon, but it looks like Ruby may be tolerable next week after all. It sounds like she may start off bratty but hopefully the talk with Jake (I like the pic of him half-hugging her) will sort some things out and from what it says in the tv guides she does actually listen to him. Will wonders never cease.

I'm liking the sound of Beth as well.  :Smile:  

And maybe some of the scenes will even hit the 10-second mark.  :EEK!: 

ETA: The weeks summary has for Monday "Jake spends the night with estate agent Beth," and for Friday "Ruby and Jake walk in on Stacey and Bradley's fun."

ETA2: Here's the home page pics for next week. Just the same pics as in the mags, but slightly bigger.

----------


## Babe14

:Wub:  Lucky Beth. So I'm guessing Jake/Beth go into the office snogging only for Ruby to be in there, Brat attack, Beth goes into the bar, Jake talks Brat round, she leaves, Beth comes back, snog coninues..end scene..Jake comes out of the office smiling...when club closes Beth/Jake go back to Jake's for coffee which lasts all night.. :Lol:  Next morning Beth comes out of Jake's after another snog at the door..door closes and we see a very happy Jake who is grinning from ear to ear... :Love:

----------


## diamond1

> Lucky Beth. So I'm guessing Jake/Beth go into the office snogging only for Ruby to be in there, Brat attack, Beth goes into the bar, Jake talks Brat round, she leaves, Beth comes back, snog coninues..end scene..Jake comes out of the office smiling...when club closes Beth/Jake go back to Jake's for coffee which lasts all night.. Next morning Beth comes out of Jake's after another snog at the door..door closes and we see a very happy Jake who is grinning from ear to ear...


  .........in that infamous towel?

----------


## Babe14

> .........in that infamous towel?


Oh now you've done it, reminded me about Jake/Shower and YES THAT TOWEL!! Oh pleeeeeease.... :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

Well Jake and Beth spend at least two nights together so we need to at least see some chest.  :Wub:  (And I don't mean hers, lol.)

I hope Beth sticks around after this week as well.  :Searchme: 


I think Ruby being upset will be more about the house than Jake/Beth -- although she _may_ also be a bit upset cos Jake isn't paying attention to her, as she's already upset about Stacey spending all her time with Bradley. But Jake helps her sort things out with Stacey and I think she comes round about the house too.

----------


## diamond1

> Oh now you've done it, reminded me about Jake/Shower and YES THAT TOWEL!! Oh pleeeeeease....


like the bbc would ever do that now..... i think that bbc maybe leaning towards jake and ruby as a couple with all this bigbrother/little sister stuff

----------


## Babe14

I'm hoping that the Beth Romance will continue and I'd be happy if she was connected with him leaving. (Sunset..new life..together..happy ever after)

Who couldn't Jake talk round. And yes we have to see "Naked" Jakey in some form or other. Two nights? Boy he's really making up for lost time isn't he :Lol:  

And what's happening all this sounds more than the 10 second max :EEK!:

----------


## Babe14

> like the bbc would ever do that now..... i think that bbc maybe leaning towards jake and ruby as a couple with all this bigbrother/little sister stuff


Oh no, it's not allowed :Nono:   I don't mind the brother/Sister stuff so long as it is done right, afterall this is what I wanted to see.

----------


## BlackKat

> I'm hoping that the Beth Romance will continue and I'd be happy if she was connected with him leaving. (Sunset..new life..together..happy ever after)
> 
> Who couldn't Jake talk round. And yes we have to see "Naked" Jakey in some form or other. Two nights? Boy he's really making up for lost time isn't he 
> 
> And what's happening all this sounds more than the 10 second max


I hope Beth doesn't disappoint - i.e. crap actress or anything. Radio Times say she's played by Kate Miles, so I think this is her IMDB, she's been in a couple of things if that is her.

Judging by how long it takes from them to move on from tenancy agreements to, erm, other matters...yes, he really is making up for lost time.  :Lol:  

He's in at least three episodes next week...what's that about?!?

----------


## diamond1

you wait ruby makes a pass at jake in the near future and he will respond (ironic after he told grant off) and stacy will try and warn ruby but she wont listen or  its ruby birthday in october so she gets the club goes mad and has wild partys jake gets wary and heads for another job in birmingham and leavers her to it

----------


## BlackKat

> like the bbc would ever do that now..... i think that bbc maybe leaning towards jake and ruby as a couple with all this bigbrother/little sister stuff


Yeuk, no, I wouldn't want to see that at all.  :Nono:  I could see Ruby having a bit of a crush (seeing as she seems to like older men, Danny, Grant etc) but I still wouldn't like it. And definitely no relationship. (Where's a vomit smiley when you need one, lol.)

----------


## diamond1

*official theory*or aliens abduct him and send him to 1tv1 head of drama and places him along martin kemp in a itv1 drama 

the bbc then realize they made a mistake and hire some characters people might possibly like and give us a reason to watch eastenders other than an obligation to watching it

----------


## diamond1

> He's in at least three episodes next week...what's that about?!?


really!? wow screw the world cup celebration everyone celebrate over jake moon appearingi in a few episodes i mean how rare is this....the world cup every 4 years same applies to a episode with jake moon

----------


## Babe14

> Yeuk, no, I wouldn't want to see that at all.  I could see Ruby having a bit of a crush (seeing as she seems to like older men, Danny, Grant etc) but I still wouldn't like it. And definitely no relationship. (Where's a vomit smiley when you need one, lol.)


Yuck :Nono:   :Nono:   :Sick:   :Sick:  (Vomit smiley)Romance for Jake/Ruby just Brother/Sister realtionship.

I  keep having this gut feeling that this could be a possibility though and is the reason why Jake leaves. (And would be the type of thing Eastenders would do to finally "Assassinate" Jake's character. They have already started Character "Assassination" on him through "lack" of use - oops I really must stop havig a dig :Lol:  )

----------


## Babe14

> *official theory*or aliens abduct him and send him to 1tv1 head of drama and places him along martin kemp in a itv1 drama 
> 
> the bbc then realize they made a mistake and hire some characters people might possibly like and give us a reason to watch eastenders other than an obligation to watching it


Better still the lovely Ray Winstone, Caroline Quentin, Michael Cane (Believe he is a fan of him), Alex Walkinshaw, Jeff Hordley, Matt Healy, Jimmy Nesbit, etc..etc..

----------


## diamond1

I was hoping there would be some sort of retribution for the death of danny because they cant just kill someone and forget it especially his brother

----------


## BlackKat

DS spoilers for next week:

*Thursday*
Stacey breaks the news to Ruby that there's a let sign outside the Allen house. It's the first she's heard of it and she tries to track down Jake to find out what's going on. On finding him, Ruby and Jake have a heart-to-heart, delivering a few home-truths.

Jake shows Max and Tanya around [the Allen house] as Bradley and Stacey sneak out the back door.

*Friday*
Later that day, Jake and Ruby catch Bradley and Stacey in the Allen house mid-role-play. Ruby is furious and she runs off.

Max tells Jake he'll take the house.


 :Smile:  Also mentioned in Mondays, but it's just the same thing with him and Beth.

----------


## diamond1

wow another week of jake very rare......well i hope they dont pay him by the hours he works

----------


## Babe14

Looking good, three days....

Jake beds Beth on Monday.

Looking forward to the heart-Heart with Ruby and home truths, hopefully it will be Jake who will be telling Ruby some and not the other way around.(Jake looks gorgeous in the piccy on DS - Black open neck shirt and his hair has..... :Wub:   :Love: and his face is  :Wub:   )

I do believe that Ruby could be Jealous or just panicking because everyone around her is having "fun" Did she care when she was with Juley or went on an "extended" holiday to Essex??

----------


## Babe14

> Ruby is shaken when she goes sleepwalking. Stacey sneaks into the Slaters' after spending the night with Bradley in the Allen house, only to be busted by Mo. Ruby storms out when Mo tells her that she has been sleepwalking. 
> 
> Later that day, Jake and Ruby catch Bradley and Stacey in the Allen house mid-role-play. Ruby is furious and she runs off. Bradley chases after her and tells her not to throw her friendship away. Will Ruby pluck up the courage to apologise?
> 
> Max tells Jake he'll take the house; and Minty decides to go on the trip on his own.


Oh no! Double Brat Strop!!

Looks like Eastenders have out done themselves next week where Jake is concerned, Reckon we could get 2min scenes+ :EEK!:   :EEK!:  

Of course we won't see him again until October :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh no! Double Brat Strop!!
> 
> Looks like Eastenders have out done themselves next week where Jake is concerned, Reckon we could get 2min scenes+  
> 
> Of course we won't see him again until October


Least the line of Brat Fire isn't directed at Jake this time though.  :Bow:  

Actually I understand her being upset about Bradley/Stacey using the house, because they shouldn't be there. The problem is that Ruby's had a strop about so many things that even when her pov is understandable, you still think, "Oh here we go again."

----------


## diamond1

what kind of heart to heart can ruby have

its possible jake can reveal hes guilt over danny,never really having someone whos loved him,being the outcast,his bad background,and his alcholic dad

but ruby other than jhonny what can she moan about...."oh when i was 11 i was devastated when i found out that bloke from westlife was gay!"

----------


## Babe14

> Least the line of Brat Fire isn't directed at Jake this time though.


Apart from when she finds out that he is selling the house. Understandable, afterall it was her home. Jake should of said something to her or maybe he does?




> Actually I understand her being upset about Bradley/Stacey using the house, because they shouldn't be there. The problem is that Ruby's had a strop about so many things that even when her pov is understandable, you still think, "Oh here we go again."


Trouble is, like with many things in Eastenders things are "repetitive" all the time, so you do tend to think "Oh god not again" etc. You end up resenting characters and growing bored with them because of it, hence "character assassination"

----------


## Babe14

> its possible jake can reveal hes guilt over danny,never really having someone whos loved him,being the outcast,his bad background,and his alcholic dad


Again repetition, O.K. no problem with a little reference to Danny but to go over the same ground again would be boring. Yes would like to hear more about Jake's past...




> but ruby other than jhonny what can she moan about...."oh when i was 11 i was devastated when i found out that bloke from westlife was gay!"


She could tell Jake about her mum and Scarlet and how it's been for her since they were killled. How now she feels totally alone with Johnny "gone" as well, common link with Jake, he too is all alone.

----------


## Babe14

Also she could reveal how she looked upon Stacey as a "surrogate" sister and now that she is with Bradley she feels that she is losing her. The same could be said of Jake, except obviously he would be "Surrogate" brother, now he is with Beth she feels that she is losing him too..

----------


## BlackKat

> Again repetition, O.K. no problem with a little reference to Danny but to go over the same ground again would be boring. Yes would like to hear more about Jake's past...
> 
> 
> 
> She could tell Jake about her mum and Scarlet and how it's been for her since they were killled. How now she feels totally alone with Johnny "gone" as well, common link with Jake, he too is all alone.



I think to reference Jake's dad in relation to Johnny would be okay...to kinda of say that he knows how Ruby feels -- I know it could come out sounding like "My pyscho father was worse than yours so shut up whining," but I think it could be managed quite well.

I think the talk is mainly about Ruby and how she feels alone like you said -- in the article Joel said that Jake is moving on, and wants Ruby to be able to do the same. This could be where any reference to Danny gets thrown in - although again with a bad writer this could come across as callous, "I shot my brother and got over it so move the hell on with your trauma too."

Honestly I think it's best not to mention Danny unless they're willing to show Jake have an actual reaction to it. Bringing up his name and what happened would knock him a bit even for only a short while until he got himself together again, so if they don't show that to bring him up would be out of place.

I hope any 'home-truths' to Ruby are given in a nice way, not because I wouldn't like seeing Brat get a smackdown (Although my desire for that is lessening because she is getting better), but because I think it would be out of character for Jake unless he got really aggravated.

----------


## Babe14

> Honestly I think it's best not to mention Danny unless they're willing to show Jake have an actual reaction to it. Bringing up his name and what happened would knock him a bit even for only a short while until he got himself together again, so if they don't show that to bring him up would be out of place.


Agree.  I think that Danny has had his day and should just be left now. I think it would be realistic to leave things how they are as Jake seems to be able to just block things out and move on




> I hope any 'home-truths' to Ruby are given in a nice way, not because I wouldn't like seeing Brat get a smackdown (Although my desire for that is lessening because she is getting better), but because I think it would be out of character for Jake unless he got really aggravated.


The only way Jake would be brutal to Ruby is if she started having a real brat attack at him, I.E You've no  idea how I'm feeling. What the hell do you know" etc
Even when Grant was making out his life was bad, Jake was firm, slightly angry/brutal but at the same time pointed out that his life hadn't exactly been a bed of roses but he is managing to move on.

I too think that Ruby is getting better and will hopefully continue to do so with a little help from her "Big" brother Jake :Smile:  Also if Jake/Ruby started becoming close then when Jake leaves we will have emotion already building into whatever the "Exit" storyline is ..

----------


## BlackKat

> Agree.  I think that Danny has had his day and should just be left now. I think it would be realistic to leave things how they are as Jake seems to be able to just block things out and move on


I think they've missed the boat with Danny to be honest. They got it right up until the whole "drive a car at Jake," thing. They got the timing of that right, because killing Danny wouldn't lead to a slow descent to depression it would be an immediate crash. But they needed to show Jake coming back up out of it, rather than the "Okay, I'm totally fine now," that we got. But they haven't, so to go back now and try to do it over would be stupid.




> I too think that Ruby is getting better and will hopefully continue to do so with a little help from her "Big" brother Jake Also if Jake/Ruby started becoming close then when Jake leaves we will have emotion already building into whatever the "Exit" storyline is ..


If they do start getting closer we'll most likely see an emotional response from Ruby when Jake leaves (actually, unless Beth does stick around, Ruby's probably the only person who'll even notice he's gone) as, though she'll have sorted her head out more in October, it'll be another person leaving her. They'll most likely tie it into Ruby "coming of age," as she'll be thrust into owning the club and won't have Jake to fall back on if things go wrong.

----------


## Babe14

Aww I would so love it if Jake's motive for leaving the square was to start afresh and a new life with Beth. (he could still see her "Off Screen" so to speak and all their communication can be done via mobile) Next day we see Jake returning home after spending the night with her...)Yes to tie it in with Ruby's coming of age and having to take on the responsibility of the club by herself would be good..(can just see Ruby in panic mode "Jake you can't leave") O.K a bit of a boring ending for Jake but it would do me as it would mean happiness for him. Although if we throw in all the emotion and turmoil of Ruby it could be quite "explosive" and if done right heart touching..

 Following this we could have the storyline of Ruby trying to cope with running the club,(think this could be both interesting and funny to see) although to be perfectly honest I think that it will be Grant who will be showing her the ropes (If he returns)..plus I don't think that Jake would leave her completely in the lurch..

----------


## BlackKat

> O.K a bit of a boring ending for Jake but it would do me as it would mean happiness for him. Although if we throw in all the emotion and turmoil of Ruby it could be quite "explosive" and if done right heart touching..


I think it could be quite a fitting ending (though I would like something a bit more explosive) as it would bring his character full circle - he'd be doing something for himself finally, rather than always looking after someone all the time (Danny, Chrissie, Ruby).

I agree, he wouldn't leave Ruby in the lurch completely though - I'm not sure how to get around that. I suppose she's got the Slaters, but they wouldn't be much help with the club.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> I think it could be quite a fitting ending (though I would like something a bit more explosive) as it would bring his character full circle - he'd be doing something for himself finally, rather than always looking after someone all the time (Danny, Chrissie, Ruby).


Exactly and finally getting the happiness he so deserves and finally being able to have a life with no one screwing it up for him..

A storyline doesn't have to be explosive as in guns, fights etc it can also be explosive as in love and emotion (Ruby/Beth) If done correctly the writers could create a lovely romantic storyline combined with an emotional one which would be perfect for Jake.  We could again see his emotional side, tears, concerned/worried/caring looks/promises (Ruby) and on the other side of the fence cheeky., flirty, romantic mixed in with a bit of a hiccup here and there (afterall the course of true love never runs smooth)
OR instead of the usual ex turning up to put a dampner on things, we could have both Jake and Beth worried about their pasts, worried how each would react if they knew everything that they did in the past, when they were young, the stuff they used to do to survive etc..How on earth will they be able to tell one another, reaction, will they still want each other? And what about the fact that Jake shot his own brother how would Beth react to this? Turns out that Beth too has a dark secret that she's had to live with..




> I agree, he wouldn't leave Ruby in the lurch completely though - I'm not sure how to get around that. I suppose she's got the Slaters, but they wouldn't be much help with the club.


I said Grant in the previous post but have just remembered he doesn't work there anymore!!

Um..have to have a think about this one..

----------


## BlackKat

One pic from tonights episode.  :Smile: 



It's picture 5, so I think this will be the first meeting not them leaving the house together. Unless of course, we see them _in media res_ having already met and spent the night together. I hope not - I want to see the first meeting and how long it takes from them to hook up.  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Missed the first half of tonights so will be watching at 10, but:

Beth: Who's that girl.
Jake: No one.

Oh, _burn_.  :Lol:  

Will say more when I've seen the whole ep, and Beth for more than that scene.  :Smile:

----------


## Kim

Beth? Hmm, didn't that name come up in the spoilers and not actually in the episode? Jake must be over Chrissie by now, so I put the 'relationship' down to insecurities concerning the Danny business.

----------


## diamond1

lmao at jake going on at ian ...."CCTV" 

ha brilliant jake and beth quite sweet  :Heart:  
and I hear loads of people are turning against jake on other discussions and thats cool everyones enitittled to opinons but here on JAKE HEAVEN we still are behind jakey right bk and babe14?

----------


## BlackKat

Scarlets has a guest list?  :Searchme:  Why would it need one - it's hardly packed, and not really going to have a lot of high profile guests. But whatever, I nitpick.

Liked Jake's comments about Ian's teddy. And Jake in the pub "I wish I was you Ian," - especially with Ian's face thinking Jake was serious.  :Lol:  

Jake/Beth seemed a little random, because we didn't see them meet. I did like Beth's "Excellent viewing," comment though.  :Wub:  Jake wasn't so eager to see her again as she was though -- although, I suppose she got a better morning after than whatsherface (the one-night stand when Chrissie was in jail.)

And I even felt sorry for Ruby  :EEK!:  with both Jake and Stacey ignoring her.

Um, the scenes about Bradley/Stacey were a little  :Nono:  mainly because it's icky and weird that anyone there would be interested in their sex life, even Jim.

But overall good episode.




> but here on JAKE HEAVEN we still are behind jakey right bk and babe14?


 :Big Grin:  Absolutely.

----------


## littlemo

I don't mind Jake, he's nice looking, but I just find him a bit too egotistical. That stuff with Bradley tonight, he just thinks he's a no it all. Plus thinking back to all that stuff with Stacey before, I don't think he handled that situation very well. 

I didn't like the way he talked about her tonight either.

----------


## BlackKat

> Plus thinking back to all that stuff with Stacey before, I don't think he handled that situation very well.


What stuff with Stacey? Where she was drunk and trying to flirt with him. Because I thought he did all he had to do - he tried taking her home safely, and actually he didn't even have to do that. Stacey brought him into things, she wouldn't leave him alone, and she was annoying him. What did you want him to do?


I agree about the scenes tonight, although some of the lines were funny. They were all out of line, but like I said it was stupid anyway that anyone there would be interested, especially in detail, in two teenager's sex life.

----------


## diamond1

> he just thinks he's a no it all.


he'a bloke is'nt he?




> They were all out of line, but like I said it was stupid anyway that anyone there would be interested, especially in detail, in two teenager's sex life.


 I agree apart from garry :Sick:  why does anyone want to know...perhaps good friends of bradleys might ask details but all that in the pub was a joke

and ian LMAO "cctv" and "i wish i where you"

----------


## Babe14

> and I hear loads of people are turning against jake on other discussions and thats cool everyones enitittled to opinons but here on JAKE HEAVEN we still are behind jakey right bk and babe14?


I don't give a damn, ALL the more for me :Big Grin:   :Wub:  (Respecting people's opinion) No one can change the fact that Joel Beckett is a very talented actor, one of who is already established, very popular, a "sex" symbol and he WILL go on being successful once he leaves the soap.  Eastenders have destroyed Jake's "Popularity" by lack of viewing times and duff scripts. Joel can only portray what he is given.  No one can argue with the fact that he did an amazing job in the aftermath of shooting his brother.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't mind Jake, he's nice looking,


That's not what you said in another thread.




> I don't like Jake, he annoys me. A lot of people care about him, but I just don't see the point. I'm glad he's going soon.


 Please remember that this thread is for people who LIKE the character. :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> I don't give a damn, ALL the more for me  (Respecting people's opinion) No one can change the fact that Joel Beckett is a very talented actor, one of who is already established, very popular, a "sex" symbol and he WILL go on being successful once he leaves the soap.  Eastenders have destroyed Jake's "Popularity" by lack of viewing times and duff scripts. Joel can only portray what he is given.  No one can argue with the fact that he did an amazing job in the aftermath of shooting his brother.


yeah I think there should be a warning upon entering this thread about the rabid like jake fans -its like a cult we meet in certain underground places everyweek and discuss several conspiricies and theroys.

 :Ninja:  

but in all truth I read littlemos comments and its all true and of course I respect what she says and im happy she gave her opinons over here...not everyone likes everyone and like jakes misstress babe14 just said he is an amazing actor he really is and the whole danny murder thing was brilliant acting (just didnt finish brilliant :Smile:  )

----------


## BlackKat

> yeah I think there should be a warning upon entering this thread about the rabid like jake fans -its like a cult we meet in certain underground places everyweek and discuss several conspiricies and theroys.


The first rule of Jake Heaven is you don't talk about Jake Heaven. (*hides the blood sacrifice*)  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

LMAO :Rotfl:  
very true very true  after this shocking outburst I may have to relegate to other character threads TARIQ HEAVEN!! :EEK!:

----------


## Babe14

> yeah I think there should be a warning upon entering this thread about the rabid like jake fans -its like a cult we meet in certain underground places everyweek and discuss several conspiricies and theroys.


These days against "THEY" at Easties.




> and like jakes misstress babe14 just said he is an amazing actor he really is and the whole danny murder thing was brilliant acting (just didnt finish brilliant )


It was cut very short.  The next day after Jake's suicide attempt was done correctly with Jake making an effort to move on but at the same time still being down. Then "THEY" screwed up by making Jake disappear and return happy. No problem as I love it when he's happy but it should of been done to show that Jake is just putting a brave face on things and slowly becoming happy again over a period of time.  In other words we should of had him smiling, cheeky, teasing but at the same time having him a bit grouchy, snappy, low, on a short fuse and maybe still getting dunk, acting out of character, from time to time. There again if Jake has the ability to just block things out and move on, then o.k I will assume that this is what we are supposed to think.

Joel was being held back big time by Eastenders.  He needs more.

P.S. BK and I share Jake and give him Sunday's off. :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

wouldnt it be hillarious of the bbc for spencer to visit jake lol cousins do pop round from time to time i saw spence on uk gold today.....kat thought he fancied her :Rotfl:  when jake leaves thats it the era of the moons is over i was hoping jake would one day confess to alfie about danny and i nver did learn his "dark secret" damn so many questons so few answers.

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake/Beth seemed a little random, because we didn't see them meet. I did like Beth's "Excellent viewing," comment though.  Jake wasn't so eager to see her again as she was though -- although, I suppose she got a better morning after than whatsherface (the one-night stand when Chrissie was in jail.)


Heh. Scrap that. I think she actually got a worse one. I think we can safely say Beth will _not_ be sticking around.

I would like to think that Jake always copping off with "tarts," and apparently, as Ruby said, having "big problems," (with him throwing Beth out) is actually going somewhere, but he's most likely going to disappear again after this week so it won't.

----------


## Babe14

> Heh. Scrap that. I think she actually got a worse one. I think we can safely say Beth will _not_ be sticking around.
> 
> I would like to think that Jake always copping off with "tarts," and apparently, as Ruby said, having "big problems," (with him throwing Beth out) is actually going somewhere, but he's most likely going to disappear again after this week so it won't.


Looks like all my "Theories" about Jake/Beth will have to be cancelled too :Smile: 

Still this is the kind of behaviour I wanted to see from Jake.


P.S. Haven't watched any of it yet.

----------


## Babe14

and would expect from someone with the kind of problems that he has..

----------


## BlackKat

> and would expect from someone with the kind of problems that he has..


That's what I'm thinking - that he's blocking everything "Danny" related out, and then 'dealing' with it by copping off with tarts (Ruby did imply Beth wasn't the first, so I think we're supposed to assume that's what he's been doing off-screen).

The "heart-to-heart" was cut pretty short though (you're shocked, aren't you?), so we never actually got a proper response to Ruby saying that, just Jake saying he didn't know why he kept doing it. There were a couple of nice scenes though.

----------


## Babe14

> That's what I'm thinking - that he's blocking everything "Danny" related out, and then 'dealing' with it by copping off with tarts (Ruby did imply Beth wasn't the first, so I think we're supposed to assume that's what he's been doing off-screen).


I think that's exactly what Jake is doing. Also I suspect it's because he doesn't want to care for or become attached to anyone because of the way he was hurt with Chrissie.  He doesn't want to be caring anymore. (Jake's in the right place for coping off, I just hope he is wearing his wellies :Lol:  )

Just realised something - "THEY" made us think that everything was hunky dory with Jake only to surprise us by showing us that it's not. He is still messed up :EEK!:  




> The "heart-to-heart" was cut pretty short though (you're shocked, aren't you?),


How unusual, they never usually do that? :EEK!:   :EEK!:

----------


## diamond1

I am a little bored so i might write a poem 

               jake moon:in 2005 you arrived on the scene
               but occasionally in 2006 you where never seen,
               us here on jake heaven talk loads about you
               sometimes when you where happy and when you where blue
               we always say the same sort of thing but one thing is true
               the bbc never really gave you that much to do,

               Im sorry about your brother danny and the 3rd eye in his head
               now your alone because you made your brother dead,
               and even though you where shocked by andy and dannys death
               that didnt stop you sleeping with ferne chrissie and beth,

                        a poem by me!!!(aged 9 :Rotfl:  )
I am so sorry that was the lamest thing ive ever done but marks my first poem ever  :Smile:  

I might write to the bbc and give them a link to this thread and hopefully before jake leaves they might give him a storyline for all us  because 3 obbsessed people on a thread on a forum counts for alot in todays britain  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> jake moon:in 2005 you arrived on the scene
>                but occasionally in 2006 you where never seen,
>                us here on jake heaven talk loads about you
>                sometimes when you where happy and when you where blue
>                we always say the same sort of thing but one thing is true
>                the bbc never really gave you that much to do,
> 
>                Im sorry about your brother danny and the 3rd eye in his head
>                now your alone because you made your brother dead,
> ...


*is in hysterics* That's fantastic,  :Lol:  Well done  :Thumbsup:

----------


## BlackKat

> Just realised something - "THEY" made us think that everything was hunky dory with Jake only to surprise us by showing us that it's not. He is still messed up


Huh. You'd almost think they had half a clue as to what they were doing.  :EEK!:  I do have doubts as to whether they'll follow it up though.

----------


## diamond1

> Huh. You'd almost think they had half a clue as to what they were doing.  I do have doubts as to whether they'll follow it up though.


I honestly think theyve filmed more scenes with him yet strangley theyve ended up on the directors floor so I am guessing the director either hates jake or is knicking the best scenes(....so come on out with it BK or babe14 which one of you is a director  :Lol:  )

ive said this before but I can at least see ruby coming onto mr moon in the future they have simlair problems that they both share between them they work togther I can see ruby going for jake after their 'next heart to heart'
there may also of been a hint when jake didnt exactly deny that ruby was anything other than a friend

when beth said bit young for you he just told her to go eastenders wont be content having brother/sister realtionship for too much longer

If jake responds than you have proof that he is in no mental state 

I think he needs friends alot more other than the 'sad old gits'in the pub who are that sad they are actually intrested in bradleys sex life and finally.....




> *is in hysterics* That's fantastic,  Well done


 what can I say other than im a genius lol  :Smile:

----------


## DebbieJane

I would love jake and Ruby get together - i noticed the chemistry between them last night and it would be great to have a love story between them Also stracey says she would like to sex her character up a bit  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I really, really hope they don't go down that route with Ruby and Jake. It just wouldn't feel right at all - not just because of the age gap either, just because...it wouldn't.

And this has scarred me now, because my thoughts, in order, when Ruby gave Jake the wee peck on the cheek to say thanks was "Aw, that was sweet....oh, damn, that better not be a hint." Even then though, I didn't see anything between them. Just D1 getting me paranoid.  :Stick Out Tongue:  

I don't think Ruby does fancy Jake -- she's too much herself around him. When she fancied Danny and Grant she was trying to act grown up and sophisticated (and failing miserably) whereas there's no hint of that with Jake.

Anyway, I love the way Jake was with Ruby this week -- we get to see the moody, arsehole side on Thursday (though it didn't take him long to apologise) and then we see the caring, protective side tonight.

Oh, and I liked Ruby whispering in Jake's ear what Bradley and Stacey were up to and then Jake calling after them.  :Lol:

----------


## littlemo

Ruby told Jake about Stacey dressing up and everything?! I was wondering why he made that joke, I was a bit confused by what he was trying to say. 

Stacey said 'if you tell anyone, i'll kill you'. Was that revenge on Ruby's part?! lol. Stacey could have taken it a different way, but she just laughed it off.

----------


## BlackKat

> Ruby told Jake about Stacey dressing up and everything?! I was wondering why he made that joke, I was a bit confused by what he was trying to say. 
> 
> Stacey said 'if you tell anyone, i'll kill you'. Was that revenge on Ruby's part?! lol. Stacey could have taken it a different way, but she just laughed it off.


Yeah, when Stacey walks away from Ruby towards Bradley you can see in the background Ruby whispering something in Jake's ear and him laughing then he shouts out the joke. I assume that's what she said, as that's the only way Jake would know about the Bond thing.

I think it was "revenge," but not malicious, just playful.

----------


## diamond1

> Just D1 getting me paranoid.


I think it will be a drunken mistake .....no chance will it be a relationship EVER!!




> I would love jake and Ruby get together - i noticed the chemistry between them last night and it would be great to have a love story between them


hmmm im sorry DJ i dont agree it would seem a bit too odd but hey it could work out for them babe :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I think it will be a drunken mistake .....no chance will it be a relationship EVER!!


 :EEK!:  You're doing it on purpose!  :Stick Out Tongue:  

*sticks fingers in ears* 

Not listening, not listening LA LA LA LA LA LA LA LA

 :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

ok...ok...ok BK ill stop I promise I wont mention JUBY (jake and ruby  :Rotfl:  )
anymore not at all....think happy thoughts like with the labour goverment in charge chrissie might get an early release as early as october :Smile:  

LMAO NOW THERES A THOUGHT........

----------


## littlemo

> Yeah, when Stacey walks away from Ruby towards Bradley you can see in the background Ruby whispering something in Jake's ear and him laughing then he shouts out the joke. I assume that's what she said, as that's the only way Jake would know about the Bond thing.
> 
> I think it was "revenge," but not malicious, just playful.


Right o.k. It's starting to make sense now.

I thought it was funny when Jake starting singing the theme tune! lol.

----------


## diamond1

jake sings? (i havent watched it yet) OH MY GOD!!

----------


## littlemo

> jake sings? (i havent watched it yet) OH MY GOD!!


Yeah it's quite funny. There's not any words to it, it's just the tune! It's probably the tune that plays when Ursula Andress walks out of the water, I'm not sure. 

I wish I was a James Bond fan, so I could understand these references a bit more. I think i'll have to become one! lol.

----------


## BlackKat

Is that what he was doing? I couldn't make out what he was saying after the "bigger weapon," bit.

----------


## diamond1

> Yeah it's quite funny. There's not any words to it, it's just the tune! It's probably the tune that plays when Ursula Andress walks out of the water, I'm not sure. 
> 
> I wish I was a James Bond fan, so I could understand these references a bit more. I think i'll have to become one! lol.


oh my that sounds good i cannot wait did he say the thing about 'get your gun Q' or whatever was said on the webcam  ROTFL LMAO

edit:BK just answered that above (your revenge over the one night stand list we both put up)

----------


## littlemo

> oh my that sounds good i cannot wait did he say the thing about 'get your gun Q' or whatever was said on the webcam  ROTFL LMAO
> 
> edit:BK just answered that above (your revenge over the one night stand list we both put up)


I don't think so. They seem to be missing a lot out of the webcam of late. I've noticed other things that haven't been said the way I read it. 

Bradley was supposed to say 'I feel like Q after having his wotsits toasted' to Jake, well something along those lines. And they missed it out. They made it out to sound like Bradley and Jake would have a row, and they didn't. 

And Staceys 'get in quick', wasn't half as effective. It was done in a more jokingly way.

----------


## BlackKat

> oh my that sounds good i cannot wait did he say the thing about 'get your gun Q' or whatever was said on the webcam  ROTFL LMAO
> 
> edit:BK just answered that above (your revenge over the one night stand list we both put up)


 :Lol:  Be careful D1, me and Babe14 already share a brain, looks like it might be all three of us in there soon.  :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> I don't think so. They seem to be missing a lot out of the webcam of late. I've noticed other things that haven't been said the way I read it. 
> 
> Bradley was supposed to say 'I feel like Q after having his wotsits toasted' to Jake, well something along those lines. And they missed it out. They made it out to sound like Bradley and Jake would have a row, and they didn't. 
> 
> And Staceys 'get in quick', wasn't half as effective. It was done in a more jokingly way.


A lot of things sound different out of context though -- like the Naomi/Sonia one from a few weeks ago where Naomi was asking if Sonia would go into a burning building to save her or whatever. It sounded to me like a lovey-dovey scene when I read it on the webcam, but it turned out to be Naomi breaking up with her.

They did miss Bradley's line out, but other than that it was pretty much the same. I never read it was a row anyway, I always thought it was Jake joking around.

----------


## littlemo

Well I suppose people interpret things differently. I thought the episode would be a lot more embarrassing than it was.

----------


## diamond1

> Be careful D1, me and Babe14 already share a brain, looks like it might be all three of us in there soon.


 :EEK!:  for your sakes id better not with my 'corruptive' thoughts about ruby and jake lol  :Rotfl:   :Lol:  





> don't think so. They seem to be missing a lot out of the webcam of late. I've noticed other things that haven't been said the way I read it.


Ive always thought they  lead people on myself......

----------


## BlackKat

> Well I suppose people interpret things differently. I thought the episode would be a lot more embarrassing than it was.


Oh, I definitely thought it would be more embarrassing - I thought at least they'd see Stacey in the bikini, or them actually doing the role play, but I never thought there was going to be a fight breaking out over it.

----------


## diamond1

Im really looking forward to tonights episode but I got to watch the rest of big brother im so torn....I wanna hear jakes 007 jokes

----------


## littlemo

I watched the episode again and I realised that Bradley did say that quote about 'having his wotsits toasted'. I must have missed it the first time. 

I didn't think Jake was that full on with him though. All he wanted him to do was give Ruby a bit of space.

----------


## Babe14

Like I've already said I have a horrible feeling that Jake/Ruby may end up Snogging or worse and I think that it will be Jake doing all the moves and Ruby responding. (It happened in Emmerdale with Cain/Jasmine so the BBc have to copy cat it somehow) and this may be why Jake decides to leave Walford :Angry:   :Angry:  hence complete character "assassination" and "THEIR" revenge on us..

----------


## diamond1

> hence complete character "assassination" and "THEIR" revenge on us..


 they already tried it when the mitchells returned in october they tried making him ian beale mark 2...apart from one instance when he did stand up the mitchells..... i supose they had to make the mitchells almost invincible to anyone else but they did to justice to him that week when he visited chrissie in prison

----------


## Babe14

But recently Jake was the one standing up to the Mitchells who are now his best mates (or were :Angry:  )

----------


## BlackKat

> But recently Jake was the one standing up to the Mitchells who are now his best mates (or were )


Jake needs more friends. We've seen him with the guys down in the pub this week but that's pretty rare. Other than that, he classes Ruby as a friend but that seems to be it.


There's been some good interaction with Ian this week as well...but it wasn't exactly friendly,  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

I was just wondering has he forgotten about chrissie.....he never mentions her I know they broke up but does that mean he cant visit

one day there has to be a trial does anyone else feel that could be the exit of jake in october

den watts was perhaps one of the biggest characters in soap history his murder has to have a trial

----------


## BlackKat

> I was just wondering has he forgotten about chrissie.....he never mentions her I know they broke up but does that mean he cant visit
> 
> one day there has to be a trial does anyone else feel that could be the exit of jake in october
> 
> den watts was perhaps one of the biggest characters in soap history his murder has to have a trial


They decided to cut all contact which meant no visiting at all. Jake said he'd still be there for her even as just a friend but she said no.

I'd say he probably still thought about Chrissie up until March, although he clearly wasn't moping around because of it, but obviously after Essex Jake had other things to think about. And right now his focus seems to be on making sure Ruby's okay - obviously this extends to running the club, sorting out the house - and just trying to get on with things.

So I wouldn't say he's forgotten Chrissie, but she's not forefront in his mind and he's not letting it hold him back.

I don't think there will be a proper trial as Chrissie's confessed so there'd only be the sentencing to sort out, and I don't think Jake would go to that.

----------


## diamond1

hmmm your right BK all valid points 

anyway I supose he might seem out of place with chrissie now that she hangs out with all those cybermen on doctor who :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

Adorable, absolutely loved Jake this week: being a bit of a b/d, playful, "Laddish", caring etc. complete with new hairdo :Wub:  

Jake was absolutely hillarious this week he just cracked me up, I loved the fact that we saw him with the lads down the pub, sharing a pint and a few laughs. Poor Bradley when Deano, Martin, Jim and Jake were teasing him about Stacey I was just cracking up:

"Bet she's gobby in bed. Not there you plonker, higher up" :Rotfl:  

Also "treat them mean keep them keen" The Martin/Jake scenario worked well there. :Rotfl:  

O.K all this was at Bradley's expense but hey this is what lads do (women are just as bad).

Most of all I liked the fact that this week we saw that Jake has changed he's become a bit of a b/d with a carefree attitude but at the same time he still cares but not as warmly as he did. I noticed a couple of times that when Jake helped Ruby out you got the impression that it was more of a case of "I don't need this" This is exactly the Jake I want to see. Giving credit where it's due the writers/producers have scripted Jake's character perfectly and I am very happy with this. 

I loved the Ian/Jake scenes - The teddy, the scene in the Vic and the scene in the club where Ian was being all flash and Jake got him to order the House's Finest Champagne followed by a 4 star congac. :Lol:  

Also we saw Jake being interacted with a lot of characters this week including the two new additons to the soap, Max/Tanya.
I Like the interaction he has with Stacey/Bradley as well as Ruby and they seem to have Jake interacting with a lot of the youngsters.
Apart from all the above I loved Jake's new image (*Hair* new style :Wub:  ) and we had a few glimpses of his chest.

Other Fav comments:

"I can't find my knickers"

"Yeah. Well I'll post them to you" :Lol:  

"Believe me *All the pleasure was mine"*

and the comment about Portugal in the World cup.

And of Course:

"You'll have to ask Q for a bigger weapon" when Jake said this to Bradley he was referring to what Stacey was wearing under her dressing gown.   :Lol:  
And we saw the Joel "Laugh twice :Wub:  

Finally Joel was fantastic again.

----------


## diamond1

yeah really funny week for jake...they must of filmed that portugal comment on monday lol how funny is that!

----------


## Babe14

> yeah really funny week for jake...they must of filmed that portugal comment on monday lol how funny is that!


Yes it was definitely an "Edit" Jake was so casual when he said it, went straight to the bar and ordered a beer whilst all around were in fits of laughter :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I love Jake's sense of humour -- that's something else he seemed to lose during the Den storyline, so I'm glad they're managing to get it right now.  :Big Grin:  


And I agree that they're getting it right with him being less caring then before, but still seeing that side of him so it isn't gone completely.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes it was definitely an "Edit" Jake was so casual when he said it, went straight to the bar and ordered a beer whilst all around were in fits of laughter


I loved his comment before that to Deano. "Jake, what I am always saying?" "Put me on the guest list." "No, the other thing."


Very good interaction with a lot of characters this week. He's interacted with more characters this week than he has all this year put together so far.

----------


## Babe14

> I love Jake's sense of humour -- that's something else he seemed to lose during the Den storyline, so I'm glad they're managing to get it right now.


They just screwed up completely during that.


And I agree that they're getting it right with him being less caring then before, but still seeing that side of him so it isn't gone completely.[/quote]

I think that it gives him a sexier image. Never know he may be involved in the Tanya/Max/Bradley storyline..

----------


## diamond1

> I loved his comment before that to Deano. "Jake, what I am always saying?" "Put me on the guest list." "No, the other thing."
> 
> 
> Very good interaction with a lot of characters this week. He's interacted with more characters this week than he has all this year put together so far.


oh lordy what a comment

i cant think of many of the top of my head but when he first came in...he said to chrissie 'do you always listen to your dad' lmao and another comment I liked 'mr and mrs middle aged'when he looked at their photo 

 :Rotfl:  

the st george episode in 2005 was full of classics aswell

----------


## BlackKat

> oh lordy what a comment
> 
> i cant think of many of the top of my head but when he first came in...he said to chrissie 'do you always listen to your dad' lmao and another comment I liked 'mr and mrs middle aged'when he looked at their photo 
> 
>  
> 
> the st george episode in 2005 was full of classics aswell


He's had loads of sarky comments to Danny. "How do you live with having a time share brain," and "I may as well just shoot you now and save them the bother," (oooo...foreshadowing!  :EEK!:  ) 

And the St George ones are great,  :Thumbsup:  "Oo, can we go in your Tardis?"  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Jake has come up with a lot of classic remarks/comments during his short visits to the screen, although this week was an exception :EEK!:   For me personally I loved him more than ever this week because of the way the character has changed. The way I see it his carefree, laddish, womanising ways with a bit of a b/d thrown in is because of what has happened to him espec recently. His humour was just fantastic and just has to be my favourite of all time. 

I noticed near the end when Ruby said something like "I'm moving on, putting  the past behind me" you could see that was exactly what Jake was doing too it was written on his face and I just loved his smile of contentment/satisfaction knowing that he had finally moved Ruby on.

----------


## diamond1

> I may as well just shoot you now and save them the bother," (oooo...foreshadowing!  )


Ha that was over danny leaving all the drugs in paulines house lmao
the only time I ever got frustrated though was the episode before jhonnys house fire episode and jake and chrissie where having a heart to heart and each time it got intresting it would cut back to keith and patrick talking!? that annoyed me BIG time

----------


## BlackKat

> I noticed near the end when Ruby said something like "I'm moving on, putting  the past behind me" you could see that was exactly what Jake was doing too it was written on his face and I just loved his smile of contentment/satisfaction knowing that he had finally moved Ruby on.


One of the things I'm liking about Ruby and Jake is that she actually seems to be recognising what Jake's doing for her (which is quite surprising given her past 'brat' behaviour). Danny and Chrissie took it for granted that Jake would look out for them and be there, whereas Ruby actually said thank you this week. I'm definitely seeing an improvement in her character.

----------


## BlackKat

> Ha that was over danny leaving all the drugs in paulines house lmao
> the only time I ever got frustrated though was the episode before jhonnys house fire episode and jake and chrissie where having a heart to heart and each time it got intresting it would cut back to keith and patrick talking!? that annoyed me BIG time


Annoyed me too. Especially as it wasn't even an interesting conservation. The only reason they needed to be there was to stop Chrissie spilling about Den by distracting her. Jesus...heart-to-heart explaining Jake and Danny's characters and past, which is extremely important to the storyline...or Patrick and Keith's favourite words and the fact that Patrick can't ride a bike which is never brought up again. Ooo...tough decision.

----------


## diamond1

> I'm definitely seeing an improvement in her character.


  :EEK!:   :EEK!:  BK im sorry but you have betrayed the trust  :Banned: ...... :Stick Out Tongue:  

just joking sometimes ruby can be ok but sometimes she annoys me with the whole brat attack syndrome and  im so self centered attitude.I think a love intrest for her would do her no end of favours and no im not gonna say jake before anyone says anything :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> I loved his comment before that to Deano. "Jake, what I am always saying?" "Put me on the guest list." "No, the other thing."


He was just soooo casual about it. :Lol:  





> Very good interaction with a lot of characters this week. He's interacted with more characters this week than he has all this year put together so far.


I just loved it, both with youngsters, Deano/Martin/Bradley/Stacey/Ruby and the older ones Jim/Gary/Minty/Kevin(I was espec pleased to see these two having a pint together and laughing about the "diesel" incident)/Tanya/Max and of course Ian (Hillarious) Like we've said before Jake interacts and works well with anyone.  This week proves it.

Also I liked his casual attitude when he was showing Max/Tanya round No5 and his definite "No" when Max first asked him if they could look around the house on their own, then the end of that scene when Jake agreed but told them they had ten minutes and he was at no41.

----------


## diamond1

> The only reason they needed to be there was to stop Chrissie spilling about Den by distracting her


couldnt they do this by having a local walk in who knows? but I just remember thinking of brutal ways of killing keith miller when he was talking about 'intresting words' I actually had two for him and it ends with 'off'

----------


## Babe14

> One of the things I'm liking about Ruby and Jake is that she actually seems to be recognising what Jake's doing for her (which is quite surprising given her past 'brat' behaviour). Danny and Chrissie took it for granted that Jake would look out for them and be there, whereas Ruby actually said thank you this week. I'm definitely seeing an improvement in her character.


And gave him a kiss on the cheek. 

I just hope that they don't spoil things and take them down a non "Brother/Sister" route.

----------


## BlackKat

> couldnt they do this by having a local walk in who knows? but I just remember thinking of brutal ways of killing keith miller when he was talking about 'intresting words' I actually had two for him and it ends with 'off'


Actually they didn't even need to have anyone walk in thinking about. All they had to do was have her about to tell him, then stop and think "What the hell am I doing?" Or have a car backfire outside or something.  :Wal2l:

----------


## diamond1

> And gave him a kiss on the cheek. 
> 
> I just hope that they don't spoil things and take them down a non "Brother/Sister" route.


I think we should ban those 'type' of thoughts until it happens which I hope is never.although it was strongly hinted throuhout the week whats gonna happen...no I will not think like that

----------


## BlackKat

> And gave him a kiss on the cheek. 
> 
> I just hope that they don't spoil things and take them down a non "Brother/Sister" route.


They ruin things now and I may not even stick around until October.  :Mad:  


Another line I liked was when they heard noises inside the Allen house and Jake said to Ruby "Stay here," all protective.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> Actually they didn't even need to have anyone walk in thinking about. All they had to do was have her about to tell him, then stop and think "What the hell am I doing?" Or have a car backfire outside or something.


sadly somone thought US the viewers would care even keith miller fans got bored through that.

and as for patrick not being able to ride a bike...yes he can what was he doing with pat?

----------


## BlackKat

> I think we should ban those 'type' of thoughts until it happens which I hope is never.although it was strongly hinted throuhout the week whats gonna happen...no I will not think like that


I agree...I'm enjoying the brother/sister stuff so I'm not gonna let icky thoughts ruin it unless it looks like I have to. If that makes sense.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  Me neither O.K. Jake/Ruby anything more than "Brother/Sister is banned :Banned:

----------


## BlackKat

> Also I liked his casual attitude when he was showing Max/Tanya round No5 and his definite "No" when Max first asked him if they could look around the house on their own, then the end of that scene when Jake agreed but told them they had ten minutes and he was at no41.


I liked that to. And his casual "Oh, the owner might not want to let out after all." "What?" "Oh, don't worry you'll get the deposit back."  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

im sorry I can the thought of when she asked for her knickers an dhe said he would send them in the post

 :Rotfl:  brilliant

----------


## Babe14

> I liked that to. And his casual "Oh, the owner might not want to let out after all." "What?" "Oh, don't worry you'll get the deposit back."


Another bit I liked was with Ian in the Vic when Jake knocked Ian's tickets off the table, he didn't just pick them up and put them back on the table after apologising he helped himself to a nose as well :Lol:  Poor Ian first he had Phil on his back and now Jake "I wish I were you Ian" :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> im sorry I can the thought of when she asked for her knickers an dhe said he would send them in the post
> 
>  brilliant


And before that "Go upstairs and get your kit on and go" :Lol:  Poor girl not only does she get booted out after a three session bonk with Jake but without her knickers as well :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Something tells me we're having hysterics in here :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

> Another bit I liked was with Ian in the Vic when Jake knocked Ian's tickets off the table, he didn't just pick them up and put them back on the table after apologising he helped himself to a nose as well Poor Ian first he had Phil on his back and now Jake "I wish I were you Ian"


ha and when ian said about thr wcct jake goes whats that the wimpy collection of chancers and toffs comment was funny

----------


## diamond1

> Something tells me we're having hysterics in here


well I do have a stupid grin on my face that I cant wipe off

----------


## BlackKat

> And before that "Go upstairs and get your kit on and go" Poor girl not only does she get booted out after a three session bonk with Jake but without her knickers as well


Hey, it's not all bad. She got a three session bonk...think of poor Ferne, all she got was one.  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> Hey, it's not all bad. She got a three session bonk...think of poor Ferne, all she got was one.


hey he visited her the next day... :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> They ruin things now and I may not even stick around until October.


  Me neither and "Someone" may end up with a broken Window :Lol:  




> Another line I liked was when they heard noises inside the Allen house and Jake said to Ruby "Stay here," all protective.


Aww Adorable really sexy (sorry new words for Jakey) his strength and brutalness just shines and shines..

Inside the Allen House: "come on Bradley outside" "Women's talk" :Lol:  

I liked the run in after this, or was it before?, anyway, between Jake/Bradley when Jake grabbed Bradley and Bradley pushed him away and stood his ground. Jake let Brad have his say and then said that famous "that's enough" :Love:

----------


## BlackKat

> hey he visited her the next day...


At least he knew Beth's name.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Hey, it's not all bad. She got a three session bonk...think of poor Ferne, all she got was one.


and a "Thanks for the sex" :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I liked the run in after this, or was it before?, anyway, between Jake/Bradley when Jake grabbed Bradley and Bradley pushed him away and stood his ground. Jake let Brad have his say and then said that famous "that's enough"


I liked that to. "I said that's enough, now get out." And then giving Ruby a hug. Aw.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> ha and when ian said about thr wcct jake goes whats that the wimpy collection of chancers and toffs comment was funny


I thought he said the wimpy collection of chancers and ******s :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> At least he knew Beth's name.


speaking of ferne I saw her last night on my teleport replay service they showed a clip of him at her door in a advert of eastenders...I was like omg i havent seen that episode got to watch it 

I wonder how ferne is these days?

----------


## diamond1

> I thought he said the wimpy collection of chancers and ******s


 if ee was on a later time slot he would of said that :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> I wonder how ferne is these days?


Having surgery to remove the hedgehog somebody shoved up her backside?  :Searchme:  Sour faced...

----------


## diamond1

> Having surgery to remove the hedgehog somebody shoved up her backside?  Sour faced...


 was she a bit of a munter then? I didnt actually see these episodes

----------


## BlackKat

> was she a bit of a munter then? I didnt actually see these episodes




Bad pic, but that was her. That's after Jake's come back to get his mobile - I can't find one of her from the night before.

----------


## diamond1

for some reason I can remember jake in the club talking to her but I never watched the episodes very weird....well not talking just sort of being moody

----------


## diamond1

talk about karma....


> well I do have a stupid grin on my face that I cant wipe off


]I was having a great time talking to you two...then I accidentley stepped on my ipod....grin well and truly wiped off ...FFS

this is fernes fault :Angry:  and keith millers

----------


## BlackKat

> talk about karma....
> 
> ]I was having a great time talking to you two...then I accidentley stepped on my ipod....grin well and truly wiped off ...FFS
> 
> this is fernes fault and keith millers


 :EEK!:  Aw, sorry to hear that.  :Sad:  How bad is the damage?

----------


## diamond1

yeah it is completley damaged,

god I hate that feeling when something expensive breaks like that
I wanna scream

----------


## diamond1

thats a point...has either of you seen joel beckett is green street yet?

----------


## BlackKat

> thats a point...has either of you seen joel beckett is green street yet?


Nope. It's not really my kind of movie, so I don't want to buy it. (Same response to The Office) although if I knew someone who had it or could find it to rent I'd probably watch.

I've seen his tidgy scene in Band of Brothers though, cos my parents have that. It's a two second scene, but he has some dialogue and he's in uniform so that's always a plus,  :Wub:

----------


## diamond1

hmm yes agree there....joel in the office actually was quite good he was himself just in overalls now and again...haha funny he has a good cv actually

----------


## BlackKat

So I'm doing screencaps...and, can't believe we missed this...when Beth asks him (Monday episode) if she's gonna see him later...Jakey does the hand down the back of the neck move.  :Wub:  We haven't seen it in ages, when he used to do it all the time (usually in Danny scenes, lol.)

----------


## diamond1

ooh cant wait BK you do loads of great stuff with screencaps and actually your banners are great you have such intresting banners...so detailed and very very good.

----------


## BlackKat

> ooh cant wait BK you do loads of great stuff with screencaps and actually your banners are great you have such intresting banners...so detailed and very very good.


Aw, thank you.  :Big Grin:  I'm gonna try not doing 150 from one episode like last time cos they took ages to upload, but I'm also doing some Bradley/Stacey ones so who knows, lol.


Edit: So now I'm up to the line in Thursday's where Ruby says "That's my dads house, don't you know how much that means to me." It's quite funny going through slowly to screencap -- she sort of bounces up and down on the sofa in slow motion. I'm easily amused.
Edit2: And I love Jake's expression when Ruby starts crying. It's such a wondeful "Oh, crap," moment.
Edit3: And Jake's tufty hair first thing in the morning is  :Wub: 
Edit4: What's with showing Max/Tanya around the house without putting any lights on? Put 'em on so I can see your face!

----------


## Babe14

> So I'm doing screencaps...and, can't believe we missed this...when Beth asks him (Monday episode) if she's gonna see him later...Jakey does the hand down the back of the neck move.


What! How could I have missed that!  :Angry:   I love it when he does it. :Wub:   (And I saw that scene twice) Memory recall: "Come down the club later, but stay out of the way" :Lol:  When Ruby bargd in on Jake's "passion" yet again, I loved the way he fell back against the desk, it was so sexy :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Edit: So now I'm up to the line in Thursday's where Ruby says "That's my dads house, don't you know how much that means to me." It's quite funny going through slowly to screencap -- she sort of bounces up and down on the sofa in slow motion. I'm easily amused.


I loved it after Jake had thrown Beth out and went charging into the lounge saying "Are you satisfied now? ...Time to grow up and stop being a stupid little girl" :Lol:  



> And Jake's tufty hair first thing in the morning is


I noticed that too :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Nope. It's not really my kind of movie, so I don't want to buy it. (Same response to The Office) although if I knew someone who had it or could find it to rent I'd probably watch.


UK Gold or BBc2 do re-runsof the office. (Think I saw it on BBC2 TV guide a couple of weeks ago) Joel is in Series1&2 - In series 1 he just has the odd scene here and there.




> I've seen his tidgy scene in Band of Brothers though, cos my parents have that. It's a two second scene, but he has some dialogue and he's in uniform so that's always a plus,


JOEL IN UNIFORM :Wub:   :Wub:  
 I'm beginning to wonder if Joel prefers small parts - in the office he only had small parts (few seconds/2mins) the same in the film you just mentioned (don't know about anything else)...so this could be the reason why he's not onscreen in Enders very much, his choice???? Either that or he's just  unlucky  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

I wonder how jakes gonna leave EE I know its a morbid subject for us here on jake heaven I really hope its a story he can stick his teeth into,and kickstart a huge storyline.....

I doubt it will be anything to do with gangsters maybe someone will discover danny :EEK!:  and it will traced to him I mean he did leave the shovel lying around maybe ruby sacks him she turns 18 in october (am I right?) and if he is due to leave then maybe its through that....  :Rotfl:  I got one maybe his childhood sweetheart turns up and they run away into the sunset.

or maybe he'll just leave in the old black cab scenario

----------


## littlemo

I read that he doesn't want to leave in a black cab, so I reckon they are going to have an explosive exit for him. 

I think it will come around the time of Ruby turning 18, which is in October.

Wonder what Ruby will do with the club when he leaves?! She's in college at the moment, I reckon she'll get somebody to manage it for her for a while. Maybe Sean?! Dennis took to it like a duck to water. Sean might suit that kind of lifestyle too.

----------


## Babe14

> I got one maybe his childhood sweetheart turns up and they run away into the sunset.


I believe this is one I did earlier and we briefly touched on the subject :Smile:  Glad your thinking the same as me.

I think that this would be the perfect ending for Jake, espec as he has become a bit of a womaniser and doesn't really care much anymore. Like I have said before there doesn't have to be guns involved for an exit to be explosive, it can be done in the romantic sense.

----------


## Babe14

> I think it will come around the time of Ruby turning 18, which is in October.


I think that this is the most likely scenario.




> Wonder what Ruby will do with the club when he leaves?! She's in college at the moment, I reckon she'll get somebody to manage it for her for a while. Maybe Sean?! Dennis took to it like a duck to water. Sean might suit that kind of lifestyle too.


That's what we're all wondering too. Maybe Phil will step in, but there again he has his hands full with Ben and helping Peggy run the Vic. So it may well end up being a new character. I like your idea of Sean and there will be a definite link: Stacey/Ruby/Jake. Depending on when Sean is coming into the soap of course.
However if Ruby/Jake have a big bust up then given the "Attitude" Jake has at the Mo (Which I like in the character  very much) then he could well just leave Ruby to it :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> I believe this is one I did earlier and we briefly touched on the subject Glad your thinking the same as me.
> 
> I think that this would be the perfect ending for Jake, espec as he has become a bit of a womaniser and doesn't really care much anymore. Like I have said before there doesn't have to be guns involved for an exit to be explosive, it can be done in the romantic sense.


yeah i remember talking to you and bk about it  :Smile:  it would be a nice ending and that he found a bit of happiness 
he hasnt exactly got much in his life right now 

.


> Wonder what Ruby will do with the club when he leaves?! She's in college at the moment, I reckon she'll get somebody to manage it for her for a while. Maybe Sean?! Dennis took to it like a duck to water. Sean might suit that kind of lifestyle too.


yes he could be...I used to like the old angies den it was at times a backdrop where since its been scarletts it just seems they use it when they NEED to.

As long as jake is in walford he will have connections to scarletts from his days working for jhonnys so if ruby sells it he wont have that anymore and I dont think he would go back to the bookies.

----------


## BlackKat

I agree with you all that Ruby turning 18 in October, and Jake leaving in October is definitely no coincidence -- whether this is just so Ruby can immediately take over when he leaves and they don't have to bring a new character in to run the club, or if her turning 18 is directly linked to the storyline I don't know.


Another character that could take over however is Max Branning - I don't think we've been told what he does as a living have we?

----------


## Babe14

> Another character that could take over however is Max Branning - I don't think we've been told what he does as a living have we?


Beds women doesn't he :Rotfl:  

Seriously though that's a good idea BK, I think it needs to be an older person with experience and Max B would be perfect as he "likes" the ladies and has a nasty streak. Given the fact that we have already had Jake/Max interacting last week, which I think could possibly become a regualr thing, then I could see Jake quite happily handing the club over to Max until Ruby learns the ropes. Oh now there's an intersting thought Max teaching Ruby the "Ways of the World" :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> Another character that could take over however is Max Branning - I don't think we've been told what he does as a living have we?



 I heard him say last week something about client..if thats anything to go by :Smile:  




> Oh now there's an intersting thought Max teaching Ruby the "Ways of the World"


 :Sick:  cheers ive just had lunch

----------


## BlackKat

Screencaps are done.  :Smile: 

Monday
Thursday
Friday

Enjoy.  :Big Grin:  Same as before - please don't repost anywhere.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

:Smile:  aww they where good

thanks for those

----------


## Babe14

> Screencaps are done. 
> 
> Monday
> Thursday
> Friday
> 
> Enjoy.  Same as before - please don't repost anywhere.


Thanks, they're lovely espec the hand down the back of the head and he looks :Wub:  I really do like Jake's new image. (Comments related to Screen caps) :Big Grin:

----------


## diamond1

:Angry:  working on a banner is hardwork,Very frustrating first attempt needless to say im doing mine on jake moon :Smile:  


should be ready by 2008........

got my pictures from the BBC ha that'll teach them to hardly never feture mr beckett

----------


## BlackKat

> working on a banner is hardwork,Very frustrating first attempt needless to say im doing mine on jake moon 
> 
> 
> should be ready by 2008........
> 
> got my pictures from the BBC ha that'll teach them to hardly never feture mr beckett



It can take a while to get used to it, lol. What programme are you using? If it's Photoshop I can give some tips.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

ok cool...its coral paint shop pro is that right!?

is that the same as yours?

----------


## diamond1

I did use a post beneath for advice that was really helpful it came in really handy its just getting the right sizes and that im stuck on

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks, they're lovely espec the hand down the back of the head and he looks I really do like Jake's new image. (Comments related to Screen caps)


You're welcome.  :Big Grin:  I'm liking his new hair style.  :Wub:

----------


## BlackKat

> ok cool...its coral paint shop pro is that right!?
> 
> is that the same as yours?


Nope, they're different programs.  :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

lol thats cool like you said its just getting used to it,ill have it sussed before long  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

BK may I ask where you get your screencaps from, do you make them yourself or are they from a website?

im using pictures from dvd's and saving the images and then onto using then is that how you do it

----------


## BlackKat

> BK may I ask where you get your screencaps from, do you make them yourself or are they from a website?
> 
> im using pictures from dvd's and saving the images and then onto using then is that how you do it


Yes, that's how I do it -- I use powerDVD to capture the image.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

ah good you have cyberlink powerdvd too...good can you explain how when I capture the image I can retrieve it I cannot find it anywhere after I have taken them

----------


## BlackKat

> ah good you have cyberlink powerdvd too...good can you explain how when I capture the image I can retrieve it I cannot find it anywhere after I have taken them


If you open the configuration panel (on my version it's a button with a hammer over a T, but it might be different for yours) and then click on the "Player Setting" tab. Click on 'Advanced', and then then 'Snapshot' tab, and there's options there for where the images go.

I think the default is 'Capture to Clipboard,' which means you have to paste it into your graphics program, but there's also 'Capture to file,' where you can specify where to save the picture to as a .bmp. - which is what I do as obviously I'm doing lots of captures. So it just depends on which you prefer.  :Smile: 

I hope that helps.  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> You're welcome.  I'm liking his new hair style.


I love it :Wub:   it really does him justice, makes him look more cheekier and laddish as well as  :Wub:

----------


## diamond1

> If you open the configuration panel (on my version it's a button with a hammer over a T, but it might be different for yours) and then click on the "Player Setting" tab. Click on 'Advanced', and then then 'Snapshot' tab, and there's options there for where the images go.
> 
> I think the default is 'Capture to Clipboard,' which means you have to paste it into your graphics program, but there's also 'Capture to file,' where you can specify where to save the picture to as a .bmp. - which is what I do as obviously I'm doing lots of captures. So it just depends on which you prefer. 
> 
> I hope that helps.


 aww thanks I got it all ok now  :Smile: cheers

----------


## BlackKat

Another appearance from Jake in the PO spoilers,  :EEK!:  

*Thursday 26th July*
Meanwhile, a disgusted Gus tries to make amends for Juley's actions but when Jake realises what he is trying to do, he gives him an ultimatum.


Earlier in the week Ruby is mugged when returning money to the club, and hurt pretty bad I think, so I think Jake will appear then as well. It also sounds like Juley is involved in the mugging - either someone does it to get at Juley, or Juley does it himself because he needs money.

I'm hoping Jake's ultimatum is something to do with Juley having to leave Walford, cos then Jake would be responsible for ridding us of Juley.  :Bow:

----------


## Babe14

> Another appearance from Jake in the PO spoilers,  
> 
> *Thursday 26th July*
> Meanwhile, a disgusted Gus tries to make amends for Juley's actions but when Jake realises what he is trying to do, he gives him an ultimatum.


Get out of Walford or I'll batter you again :Rotfl:  





> Earlier in the week Ruby is mugged when returning money to the club, and hurt pretty bad I think, so I think Jake will appear then as well. It also sounds like Juley is involved in the mugging - either someone does it to get at Juley, or Juley does it himself because he needs money.
> 
> I'm hoping Jake's ultimatum is something to do with Juley having to leave Walford, cos then Jake would be responsible for ridding us of Juley.


Let's hope so. Good Angry Jakey again :Wub:   :Love:  I think he'll give Juley a smack anyway espec if he's hurt Ruby.

*RE: RUBY AXED*

*REPLY:* Could Ruby and Jake now be leaving the square together? I would be happy with this, so long as there is no "funny business" involved (I.E A Brookie repetition)

----------


## BlackKat

> *RE: RUBY AXED*
> 
> *REPLY:* Could Ruby and Jake now be leaving the square together? I would be happy with this, so long as there is no "funny business" involved (I.E A Brookie repetition)


Ruby leaves in November, so unless they push Jake's exit back a few weeks I don't think they will. It could be that the storylines are linked though, as she'll leave only a few weeks after him.  :Searchme:  I also wouldn't mind them leaving together, as long as they aren't _together_ together, just deciding to make a fresh start somewhere else.

Another idea I had is that maybe one of Johnny's old enemies comes looking for revenge, so Jake decides to get Ruby out of Walford. That would be "explosive," but also a happy ending as they're getting a fresh start. I'm not sure if they would do something like that though as they've cut out all the gangster storylines.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> Another idea I had is that maybe one of Johnny's old enemies comes looking for revenge, so Jake decides to get Ruby out of Walford. That would be "explosive," but also a happy ending as they're getting a fresh start. I'm not sure if they would do something like that though as they've cut out all the gangster storylines.


I don't think I would be happy with that as it would be a bit repetitive (nice idea though :Smile:  just been done too many times in one soap) We need new and fresh ideas for exits (not to mention storylines) Maybe the rumours about "Ruby/Bradley" are true and this is why she leaves?
Now for Jake I want the reason for him leaving to be "love" (won't repeat my post but what I have posted before is what I would like to see. Nice and happy)

----------


## BlackKat

I think I'd need a convincing love story for Jake's exit if that's what it was. Not just an "Insert random female," here, which is what I suspect it would be. A bit like Little Mo and Oliver's 2 second love affair, complete with random proposal of marriage.

What I want most of all before Jake leaves is for him to get over the damn saviour thing he has. I think this is very important, as it's what brings the character full circle in a way. I think this could be done either by him leaving Ruby behind, and going to live his own life, or if Ruby does go with him, by the writers showing it's a much more healthy (family) relationship than Jake&Danny.

I honestly don't mind if Jake leaves alone -- it's a bit like Little Mo's exit, she didn't get the happy ever after with Oliver, but I think the way they did it was a much more happy exit than if she had, because of what it showed about her growing as a person. So I don't mind if something like this happens with Jake - obviously not the same storyline, but him deciding he needs to live his own life before settling down.

----------


## Babe14

> I think I'd need a convincing love story for Jake's exit if that's what it was. Not just an "Insert random female," here, which is what I suspect it would be. A bit like Little Mo and Oliver's 2 second love affair, complete with random proposal of marriage.


The one which I have in mind and would like to see, time is running out for. There would have to be a storyline before hand to lead up to this one and it can't be rushed or it will fall flat. :Stick Out Tongue:   :Stick Out Tongue:  




> What I want most of all before Jake leaves is for him to get over the damn saviour thing he has. I think this is very important, as it's what brings the character full circle in a way. I think this could be done either by him leaving Ruby behind, and going to live his own life, or if Ruby does go with him, by the writers showing it's a much more healthy (family) relationship than Jake&Danny.


Edit: Don't you think that Jake has moved on though? To me he has changed a lot since shooting Danny, he seems to have a carefree attitude, become a bit of a womaniser and much harder, but he is still there when needed which is what "Brothers/Friends are for.  To me he still cares but not as much, Jake has become much harder than he was and I think that he may be getting it out of his head that he has to make things better all the time, put things right before he can move on. To me Jake has moved on. 
I think the Jake/Ruby scenaro is much better and healthier than Jake/Danny they're not so "clingy" and both are able to live their own lives.




> I honestly don't mind if Jake leaves alone


I won't either if he needs to go off somewhere and start afresh, new place/country even, new house, new job etc. (mean he's already made a start with the new hairdo :Love:  and his change in "Personality")but at some stage I would need to hear that he has finally found his happiness which he so deserves :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

I dont adam and eve it.....my banner of jake was deleted  :Angry:  all that hard work and some muppet deleted it from my computer documents,Im gonna have to go with my OB (from hollyoaks) one I made such a shame because it was screen shots of the episode where jake shot danny.

----------


## Babe14

> I dont adam and eve it.....my banner of jake was deleted  all that hard work and some muppet deleted it from my computer documents,Im gonna have to go with my OB (from hollyoaks) one I made such a shame because it was screen shots of the episode where jake shot danny.


A little tip for you, whenever you do something always back it up to CD/DVD etc as you go along and when completed. I have learnt this the hard way :Smile: 
Sorry to hear that all your hard work has gone.

I can still see that scene now, Grant thinking that he had had it, a shot is heard and then Jake..awww..
Personally I think that they should of either of killed Danny off back last Feb, when he was meant to die in the deal with Andy, or in the fire.

----------


## diamond1

oh yeah I agree with that..jhonny allen should of shot danny in the woods for one  it would of been better and would of gave a him a lot of credit as a gangster after all that dot/ruby/tina stuff that wrote him off as a character during may 2005 and two jake would of been more of an enemy towards jhonny allen and could still be involved with his downfall.

They made a mistake bringing jhonny in as a family man, a gangster on the outskirts would of suited him more plus I hated the whole ruby/jhonny/tina storyline in back in april/may 2005. 

Jake and dannywhere also absent around that time.

Although I thought of a great episode it was one of jakes last scenes before he brieflhy left in july 2005 where jake wanted to talk to chrissie and sharon wouldnt let him and danny started on pauline and dennis threw him out on the street that was great it was hard not to laugh at danny crying

----------


## Babe14

> They made a mistake bringing jhonny in as a family man, a gangster on the outskirts would of suited him more plus I hated the whole ruby/jhonny/tina storyline in back in april/may 2005.


Originally Johnny was brought in as an "old Fashioned Gentlemanly Type" Gangster and it worked he was great. However this was short lived as "They" who run the show decided to rid the square of Gangsters (if only it was this easy in reality :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) and decided to "Assassinate" the characterof Johnny Allen, which they did with 200% success, as the character lost all credability.  They did the same with Andy Hunter whom I enjoyed even though he turned into a real nasty piece of work in the end. 
Hence the reason for Jake/Danny's short 3 month existance and there disappearance for a few months.




> Although I thought of a great episode it was one of jakes last scenes before he brieflhy left in july 2005 where jake wanted to talk to chrissie and sharon wouldnt let him and danny started on pauline and dennis threw him out on the street that was great it was hard not to laugh at danny crying


Yes the build up to and the actual "Exit" storyline was very good and I particularly loved that final scene in the Vic with Chrissie/Jake (Patrick/Keith in the background) where Jake was telling Chrissie a bit about his childhood, and if I remember correctly, we had Danny at the same time going off on one down the club also telling everyone about his and Jake's childhood.
Also I loved the window scene where we had Jake looking out at all the commotion in the square "Naked" and the scene in the bedroom afterwards.. :Wub:   :Wub:  

Then when Jake returned everything started going downhill with him and Chrissie through poor scripting which made the character look weak.

----------


## diamond1

yeah 'they' brought jake back but FORGOT who he was,like he came back wearing new clothes a new attitude he was like 'ok chrissie your husbands just been dug up but hey ill screw you in bed and not give a damn' then the mitchells returned and he became no better than ian beale he didnt even show up when grant and phil broke in the vic their first night back and once or twice seemed scared of them THEN after chrissie imprisonment they got him spot on he was dark and moody again only problem is they dont actually use him.

Andy was great,again they overexposed him and made him one dimensional which was a shame because just after jack dalton was killed he was a intriguing character up until he blackmailed Kat then he was just a sleazy buisness man until the whole drugs issue came up with paul and again he became a great character.

The best gangster they had was Jack dalton he was great they killed him off to quick there was a backlogged story with him and dennis which would of been intresting and a confrontation with den would of been great as well,instead we had 'the chat' with andy......

I had it that jhonny was going to be the new owner of he firm that would of been intresting but 'they' didnt go with it

----------


## Babe14

I agree with most of what you have said, yes I liked Andy even though like you said he became a bit sleezey with the Kat blackmailing scenareo. I hated him for making Alfie's life hell and it did become a bit boring but I enjoyed Andy right up until the end and was quite sad when he was killed off. 

Also I hated the way he treated Jake/Danny, although at this time we did see Jake giving him a couple of warning looks and it was Jake/Danny who brought Johnny into the square to sought Andy out.

As we keep saying they have Jake's character spot on now, I just love his "new personality" as this is how I wanted Jake portrayed, tough, Strong, brutal etc (similar to how he was when he first came into the square, only I think now he has become much stronger)not weak and feeble as he was during the Den storyline. 
And like you said they didn't use him and Joel has now walked, which I thinkis a good thing considering the "direction" Easties appears to be going :Thumbsdown:  (Still enjoy bits of it, but not much these days)

----------


## diamond1

> which I thinkis a good thing considering the "direction" Easties appears to be going (Still enjoy bits of it, but not much these days)


yeah I agree with that....too much centered on martin sonia pauline and rebecca,(WHAT WAS THE POINT IN JOE??)

sometimes eastenders is so dull only good thing atm is the bradley/stacey thing everything else is boring

----------


## BlackKat

Re: New PO spoilers.

Jake and Carly?! Random, WTF?!


But, hi, EE. If you dare link this back to The Neverending Storyline (Sonia/Martin), if you _dare_ involve Jake in that monstrosity for anymore than Martin's 2 second lament that him and Carly broke up, I will so not be responsible. I am quite happy paying the minimum amount of attention required to that storyline (i.e. the amount required to know when the scene has changed) and I would very much appreciate it if it stayed that way.

----------


## diamond1

> Re: New PO spoilers.
> 
> Jake and Carly?! Random, WTF?!
> 
> 
> But, hi, EE. If you dare link this back to The Neverending Storyline (Sonia/Martin), if you _dare_ involve Jake in that monstrosity for anymore than Martin's 2 second lament that him and Carly broke up, I will so not be responsible. I am quite happy paying the minimum amount of attention required to that storyline (i.e. the amount required to know when the scene has changed) and I would very much appreciate it if it stayed that way.


they are really ruining the character now I dont mind him sleeping about but this is not real life its a soap things have to evolve so he cant just go on having a ******* with every girl he see's.Its doing my head in he has no direction like 90% of the cast

----------


## BlackKat

I hope he dumps Carly like Beth. And then Pat will find out, and confront him for being an asshole. And then she can figure out somethings wrong, and then he can (eventually) tell her about Danny.

And then he could actually have a decent storyline.


And then pigs could fly.


Eh. I'm willing to see what happens. It does however seem to be just a random, "We can't be arsed with him, hook him up with someone to give him something to do. Carly will do."

I like Jake's womanising, flirty side, so I am looking forward to seeing that. And I do like Carly (she's improved greatly since she first arrived). So I'm not that annoyed (as long as, like I said, keep Sonia/Martin the hell away from him.) I just need it to have some sort of point.

----------


## diamond1

> I hope he dumps Carly like Beth. And then Pat will find out, and confront him for being an asshole. And then she can figure out somethings wrong, and then he can (eventually) tell her about Danny.
> 
> And then he could actually have a decent storyline.
> 
> 
> And then pigs could fly.


 we could always write to jimmy saville :Rotfl:  he could fix it


I think he needs to move along and evolve as a human being what would be hillarous and a possible story ferne could return around october with a baby which could lead to jakes exit :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> I think he needs to move along and evolve as a human being what would be hillarous and a possible story ferne could return around october with a baby which could lead to jakes exit


Better still that Jake is actually married(has a secret wife) and she turns up in the square with his son, they rekindle the flames of passion and go off to start a new life together. Or childhood sweetheart turns up with Jake's son etc...

----------


## Babe14

> I like Jake's womanising, flirty side, so I am looking forward to seeing that. And I do like Carly (she's improved greatly since she first arrived). So I'm not that annoyed (as long as, like I said, keep Sonia/Martin the hell away from him.) I just need it to have some sort of point.


I love Jake's new womanising, couldn't careless attitude with a bit of b/d mixed in, his lovely brutal streak shining through, laddish and commical ways. The character is better now than he has ever been (personality wise, something *they* have acutally got right) So I have no problem with Jake and Carly having a romp or three together.

BK I see where your coming from with Martin/Sonia, but I wouldn't have a problem if Jake was involved in their storyline with regards to Rebecca only. I.E he helps Martin or even helps Sonia deal with Rebeccca's rejection etc. in the way that he is lending a friednly listening ear. This would be more character interaction.
However if "They" who run things are on a character "assassination" mission with Jake then they had better think again, because you think I give them a hard time now, well you ain't see nothing yet
Giving the fact that Jake hasn't had any really decent storylines it just proves that we are right and "potential" has been wasted. Jake's next storyline will be in October adn even then it will be the usual "shared type"

----------


## BlackKat

> I love Jake's new womanising, couldn't careless attitude with a bit of b/d mixed in, his lovely brutal streak shining through, laddish and commical ways. The character is better now than he has ever been (personality wise, something *they* have acutally got right) So I have no problem with Jake and Carly having a romp or three together.


I looking forward to seeing his reaction to Pauline finding them in the club. I hope it's "piss off, none of your business," and then back to business with Carly,  :Lol:  

Like I said, I am happy sort of cos I do like Jake's flirty, carefree side -- I just don't want Jake to do nothing but randomly bed women until October, have a quick two week storyline and then he's off. So I want Carly/Jake to either a) lead to more about Jake, like Ruby said about him always copping off with tarts or b) be an actual relationship (obviously would only last until October).




> BK I see where your coming from with Martin/Sonia, but I wouldn't have a problem if Jake was involved in their storyline with regards to Rebecca only. I.E he helps Martin or even helps Sonia deal with Rebeccca's rejection etc. in the way that he is lending a friednly listening ear. This would be more character interaction.


I'm just so goddamned sick of the entire thing that I want it to exist in a nice little vacuum, where no characters I'm actually interested in are involved, and, like I said, I don't have to pay it any attention. I honestly think I'd rather Jake have character interaction with a rock than have any extensive involvement in it.

----------


## Babe14

> I looking forward to seeing his reaction to Pauline finding them in the club. I hope it's "piss off, none of your business," and then back to business with Carly,


I can just see Jake doing that (but hey it's EE and P/off won't be allowed :Nono:  be more like can you go away please I'm about to have sex with Carly) :Lol:  I want Jake to have more of a "playboy" image rather than a "bedhopper" 



> I just don't want Jake to do nothing but randomly bed women until October, have a quick two week storyline and then he's off.


That would be so repetitive and Danny like.  This would be o.k so long as Jake has other storylines happening, like decent ones.




> I'm just so goddamned sick of the entire thing


Goes on and on and on and if Martin/Sonia aren't leaving until next summer and on we go!! Yes I am too! yawwwn!!

----------


## Babe14

Spoiler:    *Pauline is horrified by what she stumbles across*

Airs Thursday, August 3 2006 at 19:30 BST on BBC One
Owen opens up to Jake about the mistakes he has made with his family.

Pauline is horrified when she discovers Jake and Carly in the club, and realises what they have been up to.   

Yes more interaction.

and
  Spoiler:    *Martin discovers Jake and Carly kissing*

Airs Friday, August 4 2006 at 20:00 BST on BBC One
Elsewhere, Martin's party is ruined when he discovers Carly and Jake kissing.

----------


## BlackKat

Don't know what it's got to do with Pauline and Martin anyway -- didn't Carly break up with him yesterday? (Haven't watched this week yet. Been on holiday, had a choice between recording Emmerdale and EE...Emmerdale won.  :Lol:  )



Edit: Just noticed you hit 2000 posts, congrats.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kim

Yes Carly did dump Martin yesterday. Have to say that I think Carly and Jake would make a better couple.

----------


## Babe14

> Don't know what it's got to do with Pauline and Martin anyway -- didn't Carly break up with him yesterday? (Haven't watched this week yet. Been on holiday, had a choice between recording Emmerdale and EE...Emmerdale won.  )


Yes another one converted to Emmerdale! You'll have to start posting in that section with us. I haven't seen Easties yet, as you know I now watch it on Sunday.

Thanks I love being pink (my fav col) and did you have a nice holiday?

I'm curious as to what Pauline is going to find in the laundrette. Will she find Jake doing a take off of those laundrette adds :Lol:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Yes Carly did dump Martin yesterday. Have to say that I think Carly and Jake would make a better couple.


Although I thought Martin/Carly  looked good together, I think I'll agree with you there. Maybe they will be good together.

----------


## BlackKat

> Yes another one converted to Emmerdale! You'll have to start posting in that section with us. I haven't seen Easties yet, as you know I now watch it on Sunday.
> 
> Thanks I love being pink (my fav col) and did you have a nice holiday?


I'm not sure I could find much to say about Emmerdale -- my problem is I'm a lot better at posting what I _didn't_ like, whereas I can never really do a good review of what I do like (except with Jake of course, where I can go on for pages  :Wub:  ). So I find I have a lot more to say about EE recently than any other programs,  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:   But I'll see about popping over there, as I did really enjoy the house collapse episodes,  :Big Grin: 

Yes, thanks, a very nice holiday. Just a couple of days by the coast, so nice and relaxing,  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> I'm not sure I could find much to say about Emmerdale -- my problem is I'm a lot better at posting what I _didn't_ like, whereas I can never really do a good review of what I do like (except with Jake of course, where I can go on for pages  ).


I'm the same with Jake, but now I'm getting as bad in the Emmerdale section.  When I start posting in a new thread I always find it hard to write something no matter how much I like a program, it's more of a case of my mind blanking.  Once I get going I'm o.k and the other posters also encourage you. When posting in a new thread I just start off with the odd sentence and then it grows :Lol:  

If you like the Kings, espec Matt then I can encourage you a *LOT.*  At the mo we are talking alot about Noreen :Crying:  and of course the collapse.
Or if it is easier just start off posting about what you didn't like, I've been doing this a lot with the overall state of Easties another subject I can rattle on for ages and ages about at the mo :Lol:  

So what do we reckon about Jake and Carly? Do you think Jake will just say thanks and that's it? Or do you think he'll see Carly for a bit but nothing heavy?

----------


## BlackKat

> If you like the Kings, espec Matt then I can encourage you a *LOT.*  At the mo we are talking alot about Noreen and of course the collapse.


I very much like the Kings. My favourites probably Carl, but I like Matt as well.  :Wub:  




> So what do we reckon about Jake and Carly? Do you think Jake will just say thanks and that's it? Or do you think he'll see Carly for a bit but nothing heavy?


Well they "get together," on the Tuesday, and they're kissing at the party on Friday so I think it'll be different from the "one bonk and you're out," with Ferne and Beth. But I do think it'll just be a bit of fun, as this is what Carly wants right now and also probably what Jake wants.

They do sound to be a bit all over each other (hooking up one day, Pauline catching them the next, and then snogging at the party) so I can also see it being a bit of a whirlwind infatuation, lustwise, although obviously deeper feelings could develop later.

We'll have to wait I see I guess, it could just be another one week thing, or could be something more.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> I very much like the Kings. My favourites probably Carl, but I like Matt as well.  
> Agree with everything there. (See we have started would say more but I'd prob get busted) 
> 
> 
> 
> Well they "get together," on the Tuesday, and they're kissing at the party on Friday so I think it'll be different from the "one bonk and you're out," with Ferne and Beth. But I do think it'll just be a bit of fun, as this is what Carly wants right now and also probably what Jake wants
> 
> They do sound to be a bit all over each other (hooking up one day, Pauline catching them the next, and then snogging at the party) so I can also see it being a bit of a whirlwind infatuation, lustwise, although obviously deeper feelings could develop.
> 
> We'll have to wait I see I guess, it could just be another one week thing, or could be something more.


This would be perfect for both, as Jake has never really gotten over Chrissie and Carly may still be hung up on her hubby. (plus Wicks intraction) I'm liking them together more and more.

----------


## BlackKat

> This would be perfect for both, as Jake has never really gotten over Chrissie and Carly may still be hung up on her hubby. (plus Wicks intraction) I'm liking them together more and more.


Hm...I'd actually say he's pretty over Chrissie. This could just be because he's had other things to think about (Killing Danny...killing Danny, and, er,...killing Danny.) but I don't think he's really thinking about her. The only way I can see Chrissie affecting him (other than her coming back which I don't think will happen) is because I think he said that Chrissie was the first woman he ever really let in, so he may be reluctant to do this again.

----------


## diamond1

Im still hoping for the dawn/jake relationship I personally feel they would be a great couple and even better it would put an end to all this 'mrs beale' stuff....

martin may feel annoyed by jake because recentley they have been drinking buddys ok theres only been one scene showing them drinking and that was to wind up bradley but still.....

maybe martin gets in a fight with jake or even better maybe he beats juley to a pulp when he finds out what he's done to ruby (spoliers)

----------


## Babe14

> Hm...I'd actually say he's pretty over Chrissie. This could just be because he's had other things to think about (Killing Danny...killing Danny, and, er,...killing Danny.) but I don't think he's really thinking about her. The only way I can see Chrissie affecting him (other than her coming back which I don't think will happen) is because I think he said that Chrissie was the first woman he ever really let in, so he may be reluctant to do this again.


I agree to a certain extent as we know Jake just picks himself up and moves on. However I do feel that deep down he may still be hurting from what happened with her therefore I think it will be a long time before he will allow another woman to get clsoe to him. I believe that this has a lot to do with his "Danny" like behaviour with the women, it is easier just to bed them and leave them.

----------


## BlackKat

> maybe martin gets in a fight with jake or even better maybe he beats juley to a pulp when he finds out what he's done to ruby (spoliers)


I'm hoping he does beat Juley up (isn't this storyline the first time we've seen Juley since Jake beat him up the last time,  :Searchme:  )

I'd love it if Jake's ultimatum is "Get out of Walford or I'll pummel you," (obviously words to that effect as that's a lame line) Juley agrees to get out...Jake turns around and punches him anyway.  :Cheer:

----------


## Babe14

> Im still hoping for the dawn/jake relationship I personally feel they would be a great couple and even better it would put an end to all this 'mrs beale' stuff....


Maybe a fling with Dawn




> martin may feel annoyed by jake because recentley they have been drinking buddys ok theres only been one scene showing them drinking and that was to wind up bradley but still.....


Given the fact that Martin goes all "sulky" whne he deosn't get hi swon way I would say a bust up between him and Jake is more than likely. I can see Jake telling him to get over it.

----------


## BlackKat

> I agree to a certain extent as we know Jake just picks himself up and moves on. However I do feel that deep down he may still be hurting from what happened with her therefore I think it will be a long time before he will allow another woman to get clsoe to him. I believe that this has a lot to do with his "Danny" like behaviour with the women, it is easier just to bed them and leave them.


I think his behaviour is due to a lot of contributing factors -- Nana dying, Alfie leaving, Chrissie...being Chrissie, and then killing Danny - you can't exactly blame him for thinking "Screw this," and just doing his own thing. He could also feel that he's cared for and looked after Danny all his life, then done the same with Chrissie and it got him nowhere so he's not going to bother anymore (although taking care of Ruby contradicts this.)

----------


## diamond1

> Juley agrees to get out...Jake turns around and punches him anyway.


I hate juley and all that dizzie rascal type stuff that comes ou his mouth maybe jake leads him down a dark alley...next time we see juley hes in hospital :Lol:  




> Given the fact that Martin goes all "sulky" whne he deosn't get hi swon way I would say a bust up between him and Jake is more than likely. I can see Jake telling him to get over it.


if i where jake id be more scared of pauline than martin fowler 

martin is a decent bloke but hes such a loser...the way he strokes betty on the sofa is sooooo annoying no wonder carly dumps him

----------


## Babe14

> I(although taking care of Ruby contradicts this.)


It seems to me that he isn't as caring with her as he has been in the past with Danny/Chrissie. He is more distant, o.k he's there when she needs him and feels guilty when he makes her cry and comforts her, but he is trying to get on with a life o fhis own and letting Ruby get on with hers at the same time.
Jake has definitely changed a lot lately  :Wub:  in a wa he seems more relaxed.

----------


## Babe14

> I hate juley and all that dizzie rascal type stuff that comes ou his mouth maybe jake leads him down a dark alley...next time we see juley hes in hospital


I hated the character Juley the first time around but slightly liked him second time around as he was more tolerable. However I 'm all for Jake giving him another going over and just dumping him somewhere.




> if i where jake id be more scared of pauline than martin fowler


Now that will be an interesting scene Jake/Pauline having a row.

----------


## diamond1

> Now that will be an interesting scene Jake/Pauline having a row.


pauline still hasnt forgiven him for making fun of her tea cosy

I can imagine the one liners now....

----------


## BlackKat

> pauline still hasnt forgiven him for making fun of her tea cosy
> 
> I can imagine the one liners now....


Oh, I remember the death glare when he did that.  :Rotfl:  

Hee, remember what she said about Jake/Chrissie. Something like "If looks could strip he'd be stark naked everytime he got within five yards of her."  :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

> Oh, I remember the death glare when he did that.  
> 
> Hee, remember what she said about Jake/Chrissie. Something like "If looks could strip he'd be stark naked everytime he got within five yards of her."


omg we should be in for some fun times ahead

----------


## Babe14

I'm more or less convinced now aftr watching the omi that Carly and Jake will have a realtionship but a "fun" type.
Clue was when Carly dumped Martin because they were getting to serious and she mentioned about how that wasn't what she wanted. She just wanted to have a bit of fun.
Also I was wondering if Carly will ask Jake to go away with her as Dawn has now pulled out of their holiday.

(Jake starked Naked, :Wub:   :Wub:   Re: Above post)

So this is how it all starts:

  Spoiler:    Meanwhile, when Carly goes to see Jake about hiring the club, the two of them end up getting very close.

----------


## BlackKat

According to the Radio Times website the party Carly books is for Martin's birthday. I'm not sure why she's planning his party if they broke up though, and I haven't heard that they get back together or anything.

Also, if they do get back together, and then she cheats on him with Jake, why doesn't Pauline tell Martin straight away after she catches them on the Thursday, instead of waiting for Martin to find them kissing? I suppose Carly could just be planning his party as a friend - but surely breaking up with him because it's getting too serious and then planning a party for him is a rather definite mixed message.  :Searchme:

----------


## diamond1

> According to the Radio Times website the party Carly books is for Martin's birthday. I'm not sure why she's planning his party if they broke up though, and I haven't heard that they get back together or anything.
> 
> Also, if they do get back together, and then she cheats on him with Jake, why doesn't Pauline tell Martin straight away after she catches them on the Thursday, instead of waiting for Martin to find them kissing? I suppose Carly could just be planning his party as a friend - but surely breaking up with him because it's getting too serious and then planning a party for him is a rather definite mixed message.


yeah shes planning it as a friend that has to be it theres not really any other reason,
martin still goes off on one with jake

 and then with sonia with gus and carly cheating with jake the tides would have turned,

but anyway I dont think him and carly will last and I wonder what kevins reaction to the relationship be....deanos would be hes at it again  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  lol....pat would have to say something aswell

----------


## Kim

Maybe she feels guilty that she's started going out with Jake less than 5 minutes after dumping Martin, so plans the party for him as some sort of peace offering.

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe she feels guilty that she's started going out with Jake less than 5 minutes after dumping Martin, so plans the party for him as some sort of peace offering.


Nah, timings off. She doesn't see Jake until the Tuesday, it's the description for the Monday that has her planning the party.



Anyway, Inside Soap previews for next issue just say what we already know. "Martin walks in on Carly and Jake in a passionate embrace," and "Carly's torn between two lovers..." Mags next week should tell us more,  :Smile: 


Edit: Webcam snippet for September up:

Filming today: Episode 1073 Tx: 14/09/06
RUBY: I'm sick of you telling me what to do!
JAKE: I am not getting in the sandpit with you, Ruby. The answer's no.
RUBY: I hate you!

Oh, Ruby. And you were doing so well. *shakes head*

----------


## diamond1

[QUOTE=BlackKat]Filming today: Episode 1073 Tx: 14/09/06
RUBY: I'm sick of you telling me what to do!
JAKE: I am not getting in the sandpit with you, Ruby. The answer's no.
RUBY: I hate you!
QUOTE] maybe jake didnt vote for ruby in the bbc summer vote? :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Looks like things maybe building for his "Exit" Glad to see that Jake is being tough with her and keeping up his "new image" :Thumbsup:

----------


## diamond1

well we should have plenty of jake this week...him taking care of juley should be fun to watch

----------


## BlackKat

> well we should have plenty of jake this week...him taking care of juley should be fun to watch


I don't think we get to see that unfortunately.  :Sad:  From what the tv mags say, Juley does a runner before Jake can get his hands on him. As in runs all the way out of Walford.  :Rotfl: 

But even if we don't get to see another Juley beating, you're right, we should see plenty of Jake this week, as well as the week after.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> I don't think we get to see that unfortunately.  From what the tv mags say, Juley does a runner before Jake can get his hands on him. As in runs all the way out of Walford. 
> 
> But even if we don't get to see another Juley beating, you're right, we should see plenty of Jake this week, as well as the week after.


 yes after reading what you wrote I took it upon myself to read todays TV mag with the sun and it does say juley runs away as jake turns up looking for him....so no juley getting beaten to a blood pulp :Crying:

----------


## BlackKat

> yes after reading what you wrote I took it upon myself to read todays TV mag with the sun and it does say juley runs away as jake turns up looking for him....so no juley getting beaten to a blood pulp


You'd think Juley would have the consideration to wait around so Jake could get a least _one_ punch in.  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> You'd think Juley would have the consideration to wait around so Jake could get a least _one_ punch in.


 maybe they feel we got spoiled last times when jake beat up juley....I feel cheated I dont pay my tv license to not see juleys painful beating

----------


## Pinkbanana

So does Juley just scamper off, never to be seen again? Or does the long arm of the law catch up with him?  Shame the lovely Jake doesnt get chance to (literally) put the boot in! :Lol:  

Mind you the way Bradders is at the moment, he could release his dark side again and clobber Juley with his briefcase on the way home from work.  Just out of interest what does he keep in there, his packed lunch?

----------


## diamond1

I read that ruby is angry with jake and gus for treating her like a child....she is a FLAMING child she isnt even 18.shes not allowed to drink...shes only ever had one boyfriend...one real friend 

she is still a damn child I was more mature than her when I was 13 im only a couple years older than ruby but damn it she acts so put out when someone refers ot her as spoiled or a child 

she should grow up cant jake tell her this

not that people under 18 are children I mean she acts like shes 21 and shes not

----------


## BlackKat

> I read that ruby is angry with jake and gus for treating her like a child....she is a FLAMING child she isnt even 18.shes not allowed to drink...shes only ever had one boyfriend...one real friend 
> 
> she is still a damn child I was more mature than her when I was 13 im only a couple years older than ruby but damn it she acts so put out when someone refers ot her as spoiled or a child 
> 
> she should grow up cant jake tell her this
> 
> not that people under 18 are children I mean she acts like shes 21 and shes not


I can't see why Jake doesn't want her to know about Juley. I mean, look at all these times that she's reacted so maturely. I think she's proven she can handle bad news well.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## diamond1

lmao thats the funniest thread ive seen on here 


hahaha :Lol:   :Rotfl:   :Lol:   :Rotfl:

----------


## BlackKat

> lmao thats the funniest thread ive seen on here 
> 
> 
> hahaha



Lol, thanks...or as our man Jake would say...it's a pleasure.  :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> Lol, thanks...or as our man Jake would say...it's a pleasure.


  :Lol:  you've got me in stiches laughing now...haha thats a good one  :Clap:  

oh god where was I oh yeah ruby like your post did mean,*The truth?..she cant handle the truth* lol

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  BK! and D1 I beleive that Jake has recently told her to stop acting like a child:

"It's time you grew up and stop acting like a silly little girl!"
It was when Ruby turned up at Jake's house angry because he was selling her dad's house and she interrupted Jake's night of passion with Beth.
Needless to say she ended up in tears and Jake gave her a hug. :Smile: 
Obviously Juley does a runner because he remembers the beating Jake gave him the last time for no reason and it was only down to the fact that Grant pulled Jake off that he still lives now. However now there is  no Grant around to stop Jake so he knows he'll have to run or end up eating through a straw for the rest of his life. :Lol: 
Just realised Juley/Ruby used to be an item and he attacks her, nasty.

----------


## Babe14

First Time


Elsewhere, the sexual tension escalates between Carly and Jake as they prepare for Martin's 21st celebration and the pair end up having sex in the office

Gus and Mickey find Owen passed out in a skip. Kevin soon confronts Owen and ends up punching him. Jake intervenes and takes Owen back to Scarlet when Owen opens up to him. Later, Kevin suggests that the Fox family stay with him for safety. How will Owen react when he realises that he may have lost Squiggle for good?


Elsewhere, Pauline stumbles across Carly and Jake together. A bewildered Carly promises to let Martin down gently but Pauline has different ideas.

Replay! :Lol:  



 There really is something about that office desk




Looks like he's telling Pauline that he couldn't careless what she thinks :Lol:  

Oh Bugger!
Meanwhile, at the party, Martin realises that Carly is missing and heads to Scarlet's office, walking in on Jake and Carly kissing. Martin rushes out, utterly embarrassed. Sonia catches up with him on Bridge Street. Back inside, Carly and Jake realise that the chemistry between them has gone. 
They are doing it again character assassination! :Angry:  
First Sonia and now Jake!

----------


## diamond1

:Smile:  bits and bobs from todays inside soap

owen and jake have a bit of a fight (this is mentioned in the kevin/denise article),pauline catches jake and carly (she throws a surprise party for martin as no one else does)and pauline asks them to keep it quiet not to hurt martin,jake feels the relationship is too serious and dumps carly...however kellie shirley reveas that recent filming suggests more flirting between them

sorry if its brief im sure someone will scan it sooner than later

----------


## Nigella harman

Can I just say Jake Moon deserves a medal :Angel:  !Ruby is not an easy girl to look after is she!? :Wal2l:

----------


## BlackKat

From what it sounds to me, the storyline next week is: "Jake and Carly have sex. And then have sex. And then have sex. And then Pauline catches them. And then once she's gone they have sex. And then they have sex...And then Martin catches them. And then they don't have any more sex."


I'm not really complaining because well...look at all the sex. But it does sound pretty pointless.

Anyway, here's the scans. I couldn't find Inside Soap, but I'll see if I can get it tonight.  :Smile: 

 

   

This bit is my favourite: 


> "They end up having sex in the office," says Kellie. "Joel Beckett and I went for it to such an extent the camera crew got embarrassed!
> 
> "Carly and Jake fancy each other and they end up having sex everywhere - on a table, the stairs...it's steamy stuff!"
> 
> Normally actors chat about love scenes beforehand but the show's producer specifically asked Kellie and Joel not to.
> 
> "They wanted it to be real, to look like two strangers having sex," says Kellie. "But Joel's a good-looking bloke so I found it easy to do those scenes."


I bet she did,  :Wub: 

The scenes will probably end up cut much like Ross Kemp's "Grant and Jane's scenes are xxx rated, it's like nothing you've seen in EastEnders before, it's so raunchy blah blah," which ended up being "Blink and you'll miss it." But it sounds fun anyway, lol.




> There really is something about that office desk


Ever since Jake took over we've only seen the office a few times. And I think, barring Ruby's mugging yesterday, all those times have been because either him or Grant were getting it on with someone in there,  :Lol: 




> however kellie shirley reveas that recent filming suggests more flirting between them


One of the articles does say Carly ends up liking Jake more than she bargained for, and that Kellie hopes it continues. There was also a Q&A with Kellie in Inside Soap a few weeks ago where she said she'd like Carly and Jake to get together. So it may continue, who knows? There's no mention of either of them for the following week though.


Edit: Forgot to mention, there was also something in the tv mags about Dawn spotting Jake and Carly in the Vic together and she guesses what's going on.

----------


## diamond1

> Edit: Forgot to mention, there was also something in the tv mags about Dawns spotting Jake and Carly in the Vic together and she guesses what's going on.


 another fight between them lol...this tells me that dawn still likes jake so theres still more chance for an affair between them.

screw rob minter he can go to hell 
dawn and jake all the way :Heart:

----------


## diamond1

:Thumbsup:  1000 posts yay  :Thumbsup:  

going back yeah I will never understand why ee hinted at dawn and jake yet never got them as a couple,there was major hints there or was it just me.
I am assuming carly and jake will become a couple after all the hints in the soap magazines 
jake might realize that he needs a partner now more than ever -I dont think carly is his perfect partner I think dawn she is quite a tough character,caring perfect for jake she would handle the revaltion of dannys death better than carly.

----------


## BlackKat

I also don't know why they bothered hinting at Jake/Dawn only to do nothing with it.  :Mad:  

I'm gonna wait to see Carly/Jake until I compare. Right now I prefer Carly to Dawn, but only because all Dawn has had are stupid storylines (like this Mrs Beale nonsense). I think Dawn has a huge potential (her turning out like her mother what with looking after Darren etc _has_ to be focused on more.) but if the writers never do anything with it then all it's gonna be is potential, which does not a good character make.  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## diamond1

ee dont capatalize on the characters at all,all the millers could be used better I mean they way they wrote rosie off was pathetic,
and jake's never got storylines these days apart from a lot of desk work

----------


## BlackKat

I love how, in both Mondayâs ep and yesterdays, Jake has told Stacey to sort things out with Ruby -- but it's not really because he cares what goes on between them...it's just because he can't be arsed dealing with Ruby's tantrums.

I love him when he's like that, because while I think he does care about Ruby (you can see this Monday where he followed and made sure she got to the club okay, even after she yelled at him) but most of the time...well like I said, he just can't be doing with her.  :Rotfl:  And really, who could blame him.

----------


## Babe14

Looking forward to these steamy scenes However you can take it as read that the only steam we will see will be early morning condensation on the windows or that of hot water coming from a tap :Lol:  

I feel that they are ruining Jake's character by givng none meaningful storylines,only ones of a sexual nature. However I like the idea of Jake/Carly as a couple, Carly is a strong person and one who is better suited to Jake than Dawn, she's more understanding and gentle, more mature, but it will end in tears because as we all know our Joel is leaving soon.  They have made it so Jake' character has become pointless and doesn't fit into the "New Enders" reason being:

Lack of use
Lack of decent storylines or any storyline since back in March.
They have turned him into some kind of nympho and a child minder for Ruby, rather than a big brother figure.
It's not that I'm p/d off about him being a "playboy"  :Wub:  as  I quite like this but it's the fact that Jake isn't getting any other storylines and the fact that they have ruined a great character who had great potential.
They have done exactly the same with Sonia destroyed her character by turning her into a wineo.

----------


## BlackKat

I don't think anything is wrong with the way they are writing Jake -- I can't really say he's been written out of character at all this year. It's just that they don't use him at all. (Although with the characters they use all the time becoming more annoying by the second through crappy storylines and over-use, I'm wondering if this is really a bad thing.)


Also, I watching clips from the episode Nana died, and I wanted to smack Alfie so much. "Oh wah wah you never helped out with Nana and Spencer, and then you just turned up in Walford and blah blah you're totally selfish." Yes, Alfie, because spending his life looking after his brother is totally selfish when _obviously_ he should be looking after your family. Twit.

----------


## Babe14

Jake's character personality wise has been spot on and the one thing that has been done correctly,no complaints there at all.
I just feel that he has become a victim like, Johnny, Sonia etc through lack of use and no real storylines, only the "playboy" ones which need to be run with other storyines to keep things interesting.

Don't get my worng I still love Jake to bits :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> (Although with the characters they use all the time becoming more annoying by the second through crappy storylines and over-use, I'm wondering if this is really a bad thing.)


That is the problem. They who are running the show are destroying characters in several ways. All of which we have just mentioned.

----------


## BlackKat

> I just feel that he has become a victim like, Johnny, Sonia etc through lack of use and no real storylines



*splutter* Lack of use? _Sonia?!?_....Are we thinking about the same character?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Babe14

> *splutter* Lack of use? _Sonia?!?_....Are we thinking about the same character?


o.k, o.k :Stick Out Tongue:  you *KNOW* what I mean :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> Also, I watching clips from the episode Nana died, and I wanted to smack Alfie so much. "Oh wah wah you never helped out with Nana and Spencer, and then you just turned up in Walford and blah blah you're totally selfish." Yes, Alfie, because spending his life looking after his brother is totally selfish when _obviously_ he should be looking after your family. Twit.


I got that somewhere aswell that was a good episode....I did like what jake said about the scum he's dealt with in the past and how alfie's charm wouldnt of been able to get him out of it.

On one hand alfie had a point because he was angry that jake was going to leave and not come back for christmas (which we all know would of been her last if she hadnt of died) but going to jakes defence he didnt know nana was ill the great *alfie moon*always kept telling flipping secrets from everybody,im sure if alfie would of just said she was ill jake would of stayed.

And like you said, Isnt a destructive character like danny in need of attention more than spencer who was'nt any trouble.While alfie was in prison Im sure nana would of been fine looking after spencer and she was,jake wasnt really needed!In fact if jake would of helped out-so would danny and that would of been alot of pressure on nana moon herself

----------


## BlackKat

I still can't find Inside Soap in any of the shops - checked both Smiths and Asda and neither had it. So could I ask you a favour d1, if you could type up the exact quote about this:




> ...however kellie shirley reveas that recent filming suggests more flirting between them


Just that paragraph would do, I wouldn't ask you to type out the full article, lol.  :Searchme:  I'm just wondering if it's speculation or definite.

----------


## EE Rocks

I love Jake, he is a great character and it's such a shame he's leaving later this year. :Sad:

----------


## diamond1

> I still can't find Inside Soap in any of the shops - checked both Smiths and Asda and neither had it. So could I ask you a favour d1, if you could type up the exact quote about this:
> 
> 
> 
> Just that paragraph would do, I wouldn't ask you to type out the full article, lol.  I'm just wondering if it's speculation or definite.



Ok sorry about the delay I have been really busy 

from inside soap


> but that may not be the end for the latest walford pair to fall in each others arms."i've been filming scenes where its pretty obvios that theres still a spark there"says keillie "so you never knoww what may happen"

----------


## BlackKat

Thanks for that d1.  :Smile:  Obviously it won't go too far as Jake's leaving, but it's nice to know that it won't just be instantly forgotten like Jake/Dawn was.


And welcome to the thread EE Rocks.  :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

> I love Jake, he is a great character and it's such a shame he's leaving later this year.


 oh wow you're new here I didnt realize ,Hi 




> Thanks for that d1.  Obviously it won't go too far as Jake's leaving, but it's nice to know that it won't just be instantly forgotten like Jake/Dawn was.


I will be very mad if it is,but if she says its not its not

However I would like to see a love triangle emerge here  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> However I would like to see a love triangle emerge here


But why go for love triange...when you can have a threesome! *evil grin* :Rotfl:   (I..er...assume you mean Dawn/Jake/Carly...)

----------


## diamond1

> But why go for love triange...when you can have a threesome! *evil grin*  (I..er...assume you mean Dawn/Jake/Carly...)


 BK im glad we're on the right wave length  :Rotfl:  

but thats an excellent idea of dawn/jake/carly why didnt I think of that  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Nah Sorry, Just Jake/Carly, I think that they would work well together.  Maybe Carly will be involved in Jake's exit? Or maybe once Jake has left she will discover that she is preggy with his baby!  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

I think Jake/Carly would be best in storyline terms...but in terms of hotness, Dawn/Jake/Carly all the way,  :Rotfl:  Plus, if there was a love triangle (which I don't think there will be as Dawn's interested in this Rob guy now) it would be a quick way to solve things.  :Lol:

----------


## EE Rocks

Can i just say something- Kellie shirley who plays Carly was asked in Inside soap (last week) who would she'd like Carly to have an affair with? She put Jake,now it looks like it came true. I like Carly and Jake together, much better than her and martin.

----------


## diamond1

> Can i just say something- Kellie shirley who plays Carly was asked in Inside soap (last week) who would she'd like Carly to have an affair with? She put Jake,now it looks like it came true. I like Carly and Jake together, much better than her and martin.


yeah say what you want to say :Smile:  

to be honest I only think Carly and jake will only ever be about one thing,I dont think jake is capable of a proper realtionship(at least with someone who isnt mentally distuburbed someway or another)he has had a really rough ride of it...anyway with only a few months left theres' no point him actually having a realtionship.

I was thinking perhaps joel beckett should join holby city as a doctor-I read that tina hobly (who plays chrissie) fancys him so if his character is similar to jakes that would be a great couple!

----------


## BlackKat

I'm wondering with the Kellie Shirley quote that Carly ends up liking Jake more than she bargained for, if it ends up with them both wanting different things from the "relationship." I do agree though that it'll be a very shallow relationship, even if it does continue on past next week.

----------


## diamond1

> I'm wondering with the Kellie Shirley quote that Carly ends up liking Jake more than she bargained for, if it ends up with them both wanting different things from the "relationship." I do agree though that it'll be a very shallow relationship, even if it does continue on past next week.


I have only just finshed watching monday and tuesdays eastenders episodes,what the hell was ruby doing on monday?jake did warn her not to flash her money.I hate that girl more and more even more than sonia

----------


## BlackKat

> I have only just finshed watching monday and tuesdays eastenders episodes,what the hell was ruby doing on monday?jake did warn her not to flash her money.I hate that girl more and more even more than sonia



I have no idea. Anyone with a braincell can figure out that waving Â£2,000 in the air is stupid. And even if she didn't...like you said, Jake _told_ her not to. And she did it anyway.

My favourite scene was:
Jake (quietly): Have you still got the money on you.
Ruby (shouting): YES, I'VE STILL GOT THE MONEY!

I think it was just bad writing so she could get mugged, because I don't even think Ruby is that stupid...is anyone?

----------


## Babe14

> I think it was just bad writing so she could get mugged, because I don't even think Ruby is that stupid...is anyone?


Deano perhaps? It sounds like it was a case of brat attack with Ruby, Jake said no, so she said oh yes I will...

----------


## diamond1

> I have no idea. Anyone with a braincell can figure out that waving Â£2,000 in the air is stupid. And even if she didn't...like you said, Jake _told_ her not to. And she did it anyway.
> 
> My favourite scene was:
> Jake (quietly): Have you still got the money on you.
> Ruby (shouting): YES, I'VE STILL GOT THE MONEY!
> 
> I think it was just bad writing so she could get mugged, because I don't even think Ruby is that stupid...is anyone?


Actually they are...on club reps last night same thing happened but not quite 2 grand.

Did you see rubys brat attack just because bradley wanted to come and then her saying to stacey shes more indulged with bradley to care about her,is she forgetting when she went out with juley. 

Jake should be able to tell her no when she asks for 2 grand to waste-if she wants to blow money away sell the club dont waste money that is being earned by jake and the staff etc..... :Angry:

----------


## BlackKat

Wow, he really knows how to "gently" knock on the door doesn't he,  :Rotfl:  

And, yay, Danny mention *dances* Where Gus said Jake would do the same for his brother (or whatever he said) and Jake just stopped.  :Sad: 

Also liked Jake saying he wouldn't care that much if it hadn't been Ruby that Juley attacked. Because I do think Jake tends to prioritise the people who are important to him, and not bother so much with others. Also he takes his responsibility for his stray dogs (collective name for Danny, Chrissie and Ruby) very seriously.

And I love Jake being in charge. "Talk to me Gus," and "You're damn right it won't happen again."  :Wub:  

And he got rid of Juley.  :Cheer:  Hopefully for good this time.

----------


## diamond1

> Wow, he really knows how to "gently" knock on the door doesn't he,  
> 
> And, yay, Danny mention *dances* Where Gus said Jake would do the same for his brother (or whatever he said) and Jake just stopped. 
> 
> Also liked Jake saying he wouldn't care that much if it hadn't been Ruby that Juley attacked. Because I do think Jake tends to prioritise the people who are important to him, and not bother so much with others. Also he takes his responsibility for his stray dogs (collective name for Danny, Chrissie and Ruby) very seriously.
> 
> And I love Jake being in charge. "Talk to me Gus," and "You're damn right it won't happen again."  
> 
> And he got rid of Juley.  Hopefully for good this time.



I felt a sense of nostalgia in there last night...it was like when danny set fire to jhonnys house and jake begged jhonny not to kill danny,it was like that last night only less spectacular. gus was jake juley was danny and jake was jhonny it was roles reversed (only with jake a gun was pointed at his head :Lol:  )jake was very fair I thought I felt very sorry for gus I suspect jake did when he said "he dont deseve you" jake had a retro 60's gangster way about him last night he seemed in control and dangerous.


Everything else I think BK has already said best  :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> I felt a sense of nostalgia in there last night...it was like when danny set fire to jhonnys house and jake begged jhonny not to kill danny,it was like that last night only less spectacular. gus was jake juley was danny and jake was jhonny it was roles reversed (only with jake a gun was pointed at his head )jake was very fair I thought I felt very sorry for gus I suspect jake did when he said "he dont deseve you" jake had a retro 60's gangster way about him last night he seemed in control and dangerous.
> 
> 
> Everything else I think BK has already said best


I felt that too, with the role reversal. Got me wondering how Jake would have dealt with it, if Gus had marched Juley round there. I can't see him giving Juley a slap on the wrist and telling him not to do it again...but also could never see him marching Juley into the woods with a gun to his head.

But I think Jake may have known Gus would get Juley to leave...as that's what he would have done (and did do, during the fire storyline). And that's why he gave an extended deadline.  :Searchme:   (This doesn't fit with Jake going round there early, but I'm not sure why he did that even if he wasn't letting Juley get away, so I'm ignoring it,  :Stick Out Tongue:  )

----------


## BlackKat

You know what I hate most about Ruby? The fact that most of the time she's a whiny, immature brat, but every so often she's actually decent. And you let yourself think that maybe she just might be improving. But then the next time you see her, she's right back where she started.

Like tonight for example -- she admits she's been a prat to Stacey, and she admits that it wasn't Jake's fault for letting her have the money, it was her fault for being stupid.

I was going to comment that when dealing with Ruby, telling her she needs to start being a teenager isn't the best tactic, but then I figured that after her behaviour Monday and Tuesday, acting like a teenager would actually be progress.

But I had to laugh at the comments about Ruby having to grow up to fast, and Ruby not knowing how to be a teenager. Yes, because we so often see evidence of that.  :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

> You know what I hate most about Ruby? The fact that most of the time she's a whiny, immature brat, but every so often she's actually decent. And you let yourself think that maybe she just might be improving. But then the next time you see her, she's right back where she started.
> 
> Like tonight for example -- she admits she's been a prat to Stacey, and she admits that it wasn't Jake's fault for letting her have the money, it was her fault for being stupid.
> 
> I was going to comment that when dealing with Ruby, telling her she needs to start being a teenager isn't the best tactic, but then I figured that after her behaviour Monday and Tuesday, acting like a teenager would actually be progress.
> 
> But I had to laugh at the comments about Ruby having to grow up to fast, and Ruby not knowing how to be a teenager. Yes, because we so often see evidence of that.



I have not seen EE so ill brace myself for a brat attack,

but from what I gathered from what you said




> and Ruby not knowing how to be a teenager


yes your correct ruby a 3 year old is your forte babe  :Smile:  


 :Angry:  I cannot wait for ruby to go for good,

saying that I saw louisa lyttons my space today  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> I have not seen EE so ill brace myself for a brat attack,


Like I said, she wasn't that bad. Started off with a brat attack, but calmed down. There wasn't any of the whiny 'stop treating me like a child' crap so I don't know where the mags got that from.




> saying that I saw louisa lyttons my space today


Just a warning, but those things are usually fakes.

----------


## Kim

Spoiler:

----------


## diamond1

> Like I said, she wasn't that bad. Started off with a brat attack, but calmed down. There wasn't any of the whiny 'stop treating me like a child' crap so I don't know where the mags got that from.
> 
> 
> 
> Just a warning, but those things are usually fakes.


dont worry It was around a friends house on their computer I cant be see on vile websites like myspace  :Smile:  

ok thats the problem with jake,everytime we see jake we see ruby  :Angry:  its getting out of hand does anyone else think kathleen hutchison is undercover on JAKE HEAVEN to wind us up by pairing him with ruby

----------


## BlackKat

> dont worry It was around a friends house on their computer I cant be see on vile websites like myspace  
> 
> ok thats the problem with jake,everytime we see jake we see ruby  its getting out of hand does anyone else think kathleen hutchison is undercover on JAKE HEAVEN to wind us up by pairing him with ruby


I think the Jake & Ruby storyline could be very good in the hands of some decent writers (which it isn't). I can see some interesting dynamics starting to play out -- Ruby is obviously stepping into the part of Danny, whereas this week Jake could be seen to be in danger of stepping into the part of Johnny. And I think it's also interesting that they don't actually have that much of a history with each other, before Essex they'd had one scene together, but they're drawn together because of links through Johnny and Danny, and they're actually forming a friendship despite the fact that you could understand perfectly if they never wanted to see each other again, because of what it reminds them of.

They definitely need to tone down Ruby's brat attacks, and keep all thoughts of any hook-up so far out of their minds. But I'm still enjoying the storyline (if you could call three scenes a month a storyline.)

----------


## diamond1

I am enjoying any scene with jake much more now that I take my special eye drops that dont let me blink so now I dont miss them  :Lol:  

I cant admit that I like ruby shes pushed me too far I cannot stand her and I cannot fathom what male voted her sexiest female that is not a knock on louisa lytton but those brat attacks are very off putting In 2006 lads must be turned on by the spoilt cow look so now rubys gone squiggle is sexiest female  2007 :Lol:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I cant admit that I like ruby shes pushed me too far I cannot stand her and I cannot fathom what male voted her sexiest female that is not a knock on louisa lytton but those brat attacks are very off putting In 2006 lads must be turned on by the spoilt cow look so now rubys gone squiggle is sexiest female  2007


Squiggle, sexist female 2007?!  :Rotfl:  

Yeah who on earth voted for Rubes as Sexiest female?! I mean the bratty strops and the constant hunching of the shoulders (I really think she needs to work on her posture, she'd probably gain an extra foot in height if she did) and wrinkling of the nose (which suggests she's permanently walking around with dog crap on her shoe) isnt the least bit sexy, is it? Maybe thats were Im going wrong! lol

Bless Jake for caring about her, cause I cant. She's the female Deanoooooo!

----------


## Kim

> Squiggle, sexist female 2007?!  
> 
> Yeah who on earth voted for Rubes as Sexiest female?! I mean the bratty strops and the constant hunching of the shoulders (I really think she needs to work on her posture, she'd probably gain an extra foot in height if she did) and wrinkling of the nose (which suggests she's permanently walking around with dog crap on her shoe) isnt the least bit sexy, is it? Maybe thats were Im going wrong! lol
> 
> Bless Jake for caring about her, cause I cant. She's the female Deanoooooo!


Deano was in contention for it though. What an anomolous year concerning the awards, how did Richard Fleeshman win it for Corrie? Ruby isn't that bad, it's just her attitude.

----------


## Babe14

> how did Richard Fleeshman win it for Corrie?


I like him and if I was a lot younger then I would have him as my sex symbol, hence the reason why it was mainly "younger" stars who won and not the older ones.

Without a doubt Jake should of won sexiest male :Wub:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Ruby isn't that bad, it's just her attitude.


Exactly, I agree!!! She acts like a spoilt brat most of the time, and it grates on the nerves after a while lol  :Sick:

----------


## Babe14

The scene in the office with Jake/Gus was very gangsterish, you could see Jake as Head of the Mob. Very good scene which was ruined by it being abruptly and  rudely cut. Joel had just got his last word out and they cut to Kevin on the phone in the caf. They ALWAYS do this to Joel :Angry:   :Angry:  
Well done Enders another perfect screw up.
Another scene I enjoyed (and believe me there weren't many this week as I thought EE was total S""" this week) was when Jake was asking Gus if he was O.K, Jake knows what it's like to lose a brother for good and understands what Gus will be going through, how he will be feeling. Could there be a scene sometime in the near future where Jake tells Gus about Danny?? (Of course it will be screwed up by being cut very abruptly at the end)
Very disappointed that we didn't have a Juley/Jake confrontation and that all we had was:
Jake/Gus in the office - Jake telling Gus to bring Juley to him by a certain time or he will phone the police
Jake banging on Gus's/Juley's door givng them  mins or he will phone the police.

Of course by Jake dishing the ultimatum out to Gus, not Juley, Gus will naturally warn his brother, which he did and then told him to run, which Juley did. Very poor scripting.
Gus/Juley put me in mind of Jake/Danny. Gus trying to keep his brother on the straight and narrow, protecting him. Juley always screwing up and running away.
I love Jake to pieces (love Joel to bits) but he just doesn't fit in anymore. The writers/producers have ruined him through lack of storylines and espec viewing time/space, they have made it so he is just not a part of things anymore. Ruby is annoying and again another vicitm of character destruction.

----------


## diamond1

> I love Jake to pieces (love Joel to bits) but he just doesn't fit in anymore. The writers/producers have ruined him through lack of storylines and espec viewing time/space, they have made it so he is just not a part of things anymore. Ruby is annoying and again another vicitm of character destruction.


I do agree with that EE hasnt really got a role for him I dont think there is a conspiracy against him as i said in the past I just dont think the writers have anything in mind for him.Jake is a fantastic actor I hope he dont join the bill  or anything because I could see him becoming a good actor in films and serial drama's,

Jake has run out of steam because where the producers put him in a HUGE storyline they keep him out for a few weeks so when he appears on screen again the viewers dont care.Jake was a character people liked because of the demand for his return when he first left I cannot understand why they didnt bother with him.

----------


## EE Rocks

I kind of Disagree, I do think he fits perfectly In EE, He is perfect, He hasn't ran out of steam (in my opinion).

EE Is the best British Soap- Corrie and Emmerdale are a load of dross!!!!

----------


## diamond1

STACEY: What's up with you? On drugs or something?
RUBY: No. Unless love is a drug, that is...
STACEY: Give me strength. You walked across the Square together, not down the flaming aisle. 

I know this should be in web cam discussion but this could be about jake (please god no)

----------


## BlackKat

> STACEY: What's up with you? On drugs or something?
> RUBY: No. Unless love is a drug, that is...
> STACEY: Give me strength. You walked across the Square together, not down the flaming aisle. 
> 
> I know this should be in web cam discussion but this could be about jake (please god no)


Not necessarily. It could be anyone - my guess is Deano or Sean Slater. And it's much too roll-your-eyes-teeny, whereas I think an actual relationship between Jake and Ruby would be treated much more seriously by Stacey.


Edit: Also, it's only about a week after this snippet:
Filming today: Episode 1073 Tx: 14/09/06
RUBY: I'm sick of you telling me what to do!
JAKE: I am not getting in the sandpit with you, Ruby. The answer's no.
RUBY: I hate you!

Which shows they're still very much as they are at the moment.

----------


## diamond1

> Not necessarily. It could be anyone - my guess is Deano or Sean Slater. And it's much too roll-your-eyes-teeny, whereas I think an actual relationship between Jake and Ruby would be treated much more seriously by Stacey.


 Yeah you could be right,its in september so this could be the start of jake and rubys exit

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> I kind of Disagree, I do think he fits perfectly In EE, He is perfect, He hasn't ran out of steam (in my opinion).
> 
> EE Is the best British Soap- Corrie and Emmerdale are a load of dross!!!!


Thank you for your lovely constructive post.  :Cool:

----------


## Babe14

> I kind of Disagree, I do think he fits perfectly In EE, He is perfect, He hasn't ran out of steam (in my opinion).


The Actor certainly hasn't run out of steam as Joel is amazing. Unfortunately though Eastenders, being the load of crap it is right now, have held him back big time. Jake was an excellent character with huge potential but all this has been taken away by the reasons I have stated numerous times in this thread. The writers/Producers just haven't been using him correctly as in virtually no screentime and no storylines, yes they have developed his personality beautifully, but inorder for character development to take place they have to be used regularly and have decent scripts. The way I see things, and in my own personal opinion, inspite of the fact that Joel was reinstated, due to public demand, the producers had no intention of making him a part of things as this "New" style Enders had already been decided on. I am really glad that Joel took the decison to leave, although he was given a helping hand, and I really hope that he does well once he gets right away from Easties. 
I was all for Jake/Ruby as brother/Sister but this is another "screw up" by enders as they have done it all wrong. Ruby has been turned into a whinging, ungrateful brat whom I can no longer stand and as most of Jake's so called storylines are centred around her he is being dragged down that road of destruction. On a positive note though they aren't making it so Jake bows and scrapes to her all the time which means the character maintains his strength.
My enjoyment of Jake has been ruined by the poor quality of the soap. :Angry:   :Angry:   and I am very very angry :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah you could be right,its in september so this could be the start of jake and rubys exit


Oh how did I know that they would "screw up" Jake's exit by involving brat. I can just see it now:

Ruby goes into real brat mode with a vengance and decides to teach Jake a lesson by doing something really nasty, backfires, Jake takes the wrap for it and leaves after a final confrontation with brat who then decides to be nice for once.  Or Brat does something thinking I'll show him, it backfires, Jake has to sort things out, ends up taking responsibility for it tells Ruby that he's had enough and things just can't go on like this anymore and that one of us has to leave  :Angry:   :Angry:  

Or on Ruby's 18th birthday he gives her the keys to Scarlets, tells her that its all hers, wishes her luck because she's going to need it and tells her that he's out of here because he's had enough of her childish behaviour..maybe acceptable (only to see Brat in the doodah)

----------


## diamond1

> Or on Ruby's 18th birthday he gives her the keys to Scarlets, tells her that its all hers, wishes her luck because she's going to need it and tells her that he's out of here because he's had enough of her childish behaviour..maybe acceptable (only to see Brat in the doodah)


 I like that idea,it would be in character if jake was annoyed with ruby

----------


## BlackKat

I just love the BBC EE site description for tonights episode:

_Jake and Carly discover their sexual chemistry._


Carly: I was wondering if I could hire the club for a party.
Jake: Yeah, sure, I'll just need a few...uh, what's that _thing_ following us around?
Carly: Oh, that? Don't worry, it's just our sexual chemistry.
Jake: Ah, right. Wanna shag in my office?
Carly: Yeah, go on then.


I imagine that a sexual chemistry looks something like the sprite in the Sprite adverts.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Maybe a dark red version.

----------


## BlackKat

Jake and Carly get a  :Thumbsup:  from me. Random, meaningless, shallow...but, oh god, so hot.

Chest! Naked Carly! Carly going for the belt buckle! Shattered glass! Straddling! Ironic cuts to Martin wondering if Carly is still interested in him!

And I for one, am very glad with the storylines very special message: It's okay to romp around with a complete stranger on a club floor, as long as you practice safe sex.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Take that Ross "My scenes are so raunchy, they're like nothing EE has done before" Kemp.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Now that was hot  :Rotfl:  They are sooo good together.. In a way unbeliavle.. surely as soon as you fall on top of someone you don't go around madly snogging them.. She hardly knew his name  :Lol: 

Had me in stiches but hope this will last longer..

----------


## Pinkbanana

> him!
> 
> And I for one, am very glad with the storylines very special message: It's okay to romp around with a complete stranger on a club floor, as long as you practice safe sex.


Safe sex? With that amount of broken glass on the floor?!!  :Rotfl: 

Cor blimey, Carly, the lucky gal!

----------


## Babe14

> Jake and Carly get a  from me. Random, meaningless, shallow...but, oh god, so hot.
> 
> Chest! Naked Carly! Carly going for the belt buckle! Shattered glass! Straddling! Ironic cuts to Martin wondering if Carly is still interested in him!
> 
> And I for one, am very glad with the storylines very special message: It's okay to romp around with a complete stranger on a club floor, as long as you practice safe sex.   
> 
> Take that Ross "My scenes are so raunchy, they're like nothing EE has done before" Kemp.


 :Rotfl:  Wow! Hot stuff  :Wub:   :Wub:  Looks like I'm going to have to take a huge dose of vallium before I watch the omnibus this week :Lol:  

Also looks like they who run things have actually got something right for once. Joel and ?(Carly) weren't allowed to rehearse this scene and were told to play it out as though they were two strangers who had only just met. All I can say is B***** H*** Joel!! :Lol:

----------


## Kim

> Wow! Hot stuff   Looks like I'm going to have to take a huge dose of vallium before I watch the omnibus this week 
> 
> Also looks like they who run things have actually got something right for once. Joel and ?(Carly) weren't allowed to rehearse this scene and were told to play it out as though they were two strangers who had only just met. All I can say is B***** H*** Joel!!


Kellie Shirley plays Carly. I'm so going to have to dvd the omnibus, was one of the best episodes in a long time. Can't believe they weren't caught when Kevin and Denise came in, it was obvious something had been going on, just not that!

----------


## Babe14

> Kellie Shirley plays Carly. I'm so going to have to dvd the omnibus, was one of the best episodes in a long time. Can't believe they weren't caught when Kevin and Denise came in, it was obvious something had been going on, just not that!


Thanks for that :Smile:  Can't wait until they have their next session, according to the spoilers Pauline catches them just hope it's not like last nights.  Well I do as I can just imagine her face. 
Actually looking forward to watching Sunday now :Smile:  :Wub: 

As I remember it a couple of weeks ago Kevin/Denise wrecked Fargos Kitchen in pretty much the same way!!

----------


## Kim

There's a picture of it in the soaplife thread.

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks for that Can't wait until they have their next session, according to the spoilers Pauline catches them just hope it's not like last nights.  Well I do as I can just imagine her face. 
> Actually looking forward to watching Sunday now
> 
> As I remember it a couple of weeks ago Kevin/Denise wrecked Fargos Kitchen in pretty much the same way!!


It's actually been a good week so far -- I have problems with the characterisation of the Denise/Owen storyline, but the drama has been good. And, well, Jake/Carly...*thud*

----------


## diamond1

Wow good episode last night,the fight between owen and jake was like godzilla vs king kong,almost seemed like two rhinos locking horns
the mudering brooding bad boy vs the alcoholic wifebeating psycho I liked that scene.

Quite liked last nights episode 

I wonder if jake will post the cctv tape to crimewatch (knowing scarlets it will include sound)


There was me just getting over the last steamy "sex scenes" with grant  :EEK!:  putting his HAND  :EEK!:  on janes leg  :EEK!:  I didnt think EE would get any "steamier". :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## diamond1

> And I for one, am very glad with the storylines very special message: It's okay to romp around with a complete stranger on a club floor, as long as you practice safe sex.   
> 
> Take that Ross "My scenes are so raunchy, they're like nothing EE has done before" Kemp.


 I swear I didnt see that god I feel so stupid posting that last one now

----------


## Babe14

> It's actually been a good week so far -- I have problems with the characterisation of the Denise/Owen storyline, but the drama has been good. And, well, Jake/Carly...*thud*


Well hopefully things are looking up. Despite my real ranting about Enders there are still areas I enjoy, Jake of course being one of them and I like the fact that we have adult relationships and problems instead of teenage ones( :EEK!:  I have just said something nice about Easties) I just feel things are being handled very badly overall at the mo. Still I will see Sunday. (Well you all know that there will definitely be at least a couple of scenes I will love this week) :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Wow good episode last night,the fight between owen and jake was like godzilla vs king kong,almost seemed like two rhinos locking horns
> the mudering brooding bad boy vs the alcoholic wifebeating psycho I liked that scene.


Make that three :Lol:  See give Jake some decent stuff to do, sex, fisty cuffs and Enders takes on a whole new look.

----------


## diamond1

> See give Jake some decent stuff to do, sex, fisty cuffs and Enders takes on a whole new look


 its hard to belive they actually remembered joel beckett was on the payroll the ammount of times they use him  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

I loved Jake pausing mid-fight just to turn around and ask Carly if she was okay,  :Lol:  




> I wonder if jake will post the cctv tape to crimewatch (knowing scarlets it will include sound)
> 
> There was me just getting over the last steamy "sex scenes" with grant  putting his HAND  on janes leg  I didnt think EE would get any "steamier".


Let's hope if he does, he remembers to cut the tape off when the fight ended. "And here we see the attacker run out. And then...oh, my! Erm...cut?...Cut!"

Hee, didn't leave much to the imagination did they.

----------


## diamond1

> I loved Jake pausing mid-fight just to turn around and ask Carly if she was okay,  
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope if he does, he remembers to cut the tape off when the fight ended. "And here we see the attacker run out. And then...oh, my! Erm...cut?...Cut!"
> 
> Hee, didn't leave much to the imagination did they.


 if he forget to edit it,carly would be walfords new paris hilton 

ONE NIGHT IN SCARLETT!!

----------


## Babe14

> its hard to belive they actually remembered joel beckett was on the payroll the ammount of times they use him


 :Lol:  This is typical. You watch now I have raked them who run it over the coals they will go and do something nice like give us loads of Jake, complete with more spice and action, all finished off with a wonderful and very happy exit, forcing me to take back some of the critcal things I have said :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> This is typical. You watch now I have raked them who run it over the coals they will go and do something nice like give us loads of Jake, complete with more spice and action, all finished off with a wonderful and very happy exit, forcing me to take back some of the critcal things I have said


 I didnt watch mondays ao I decided to watch mondays followed by tuesday on teleport replay after mondays episode I was tempted just to watch the OC instead,Im glad I chose eastnders now (1st time in ages I can admit to that)

----------


## BlackKat

> This is typical. You watch now I have raked them who run it over the coals they will go and do something nice like give us loads of Jake, complete with more spice and action, all finished off with a wonderful and very happy exit, forcing me to take back some of the critcal things I have said


Wouldn't let them get too comfy, he disappears from the spoilers after this week.

But last night is definitely something to treasure.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> Wouldn't let them get too comfy, he disappears from the spoilers after this week.


You know me  :Smile:  
I suspect the next time we'll see Jake will be the end of September (I have noticed that they use him now the last two weeks of a month) so that means just in time for his exit which is what exactly???
BRAT I strongly suspect!! :Angry:  and the usual two week big storyline for him, unlike some who we have week in week out.

Edit: Did I say two week storyline? Thinking about it, Jake's exit has to be to do with BRAT as this "Storyine" with her has been going on for a while, so here we have his exit. Well I will only accept this if he leaves brat in the doodah by telling her he's had enough of her and just dumps the club on her:

Jake: You know what Ruby? I've had it with you and your childish behaviour. It REALLY is time for you to grow up. So here take it, take the lot because I'm sick of the whole thing. And what's more Ruby I'm passed caring.. 
Ruby: Jake! Jake! You can't do this. You don't mean it..I'm Sorry!!
Jake:  Sorry Ruby, but I do. I can't keep worrying about you going off on one all the time because you don't agree with something I've done or said. I have the right to a life too Ruby. O.K  it's a bit of a mess at the moment but I'm going to sort it out, starting right now...
Ruby: What do you mean?
Jake: What I mean Ruby is I'm leaving Walford, starting afresh..
Ruby: Jake you can't do this, not to me. You've all I've got..
Jake: Sorry but I have too. I need to lead my own life. You'll be o.k you have Stacey and Bradley and the Slaters. Time to move on Ruby. So I'll see ya Kid and Good luck with the club...
Next Scene outside the club..
Come on Carly let's get out of here...




> But last night is definitely something to treasure.


Looking forward to it :Wub:

----------


## x Amby x

i think his recent storyline with Carly has given him a bigger character in EastEnders! I thought Joel and Kellie were brilliant on tuesday in Scarlet! lol x

----------


## EE Rocks

All i can say is WOW at that sex scene in EE on tuesday :Wub:   :Rotfl:  !!!! I didn't half expect it. Are all you Jake Fans- Are you happy with it or not? I am not sure. I mean i can totally understand why Carly went with Jake, I mean Martin isn't exactly fun is he? But on the other side, she didn't even know his name in the cafe or has she had contact with him. It would have been more realistic had they had slowly got to know each other. I really enjoyed Tuesday Episode though.

----------


## BlackKat

> All i can say is WOW at that sex scene in EE on tuesday  !!!! I didn't half expect it. Are all you Jake Fans- Are you happy with it or not? I am not sure. I mean i can totally understand why Carly went with Jake, I mean Martin isn't exactly fun is he? But on the other side, she didn't even know his name in the cafe or has she had contact with him. It would have been more realistic had they had slowly got to know each other. I really enjoyed Tuesday Episode though.


I think it would have been _less_ realistic if they'd gotten to know each other actually -- or at least, if they'd done the same scene, but with them knowing each other.

It was a mixture of things that led to the sex -- obviously they were on edge from the fight with Owen, they were on top of each other, they had chemistry and they went with the moment. And, I'd add, the fact that they didn't know each other also added to that moment. I think that would have been lost had they known each other, or at least significantly changed. It wasn't meant to be them acting on any emotional feelings toward each other, it was pure basic lust and I found it realistic.

----------


## EE Rocks

Oh right! I was just asking cause a lot of people seemed to think it was unrealistic and un-called for.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Oh, she just had to come and spoil it!!  :Stick Out Tongue:  Though you'd expect it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Wonder what the plan is..

----------


## BlackKat

> Oh, she just had to come and spoil it!!  Though you'd expect it  Wonder what the plan is..


I think it's just "Don't tell Martin." Which is a pretty simple plan so I'm not sure why it was all secretive but...it's EastEnders so.  :Lol:  


Hee at Jake asking if Pauline wanted a look at his *ahem*. And Pauline comparing him to a dog.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Richie_lecturer

> All i can say is WOW at that sex scene in EE on tuesday  !!!! I didn't half expect it. Are all you Jake Fans- Are you happy with it or not? I am not sure. I mean i can totally understand why Carly went with Jake, *I mean Martin isn't exactly fun is he?*


Well he can provide the _two veg_, but he comes up short on the *meat.*  :Cool:

----------


## EE Rocks

Ha Jake was good tonight- Pauline was right cheeky.

----------


## BlackKat

Ruby's babysitter...oh, sorry, Jake...is mentioned in the PO spoilers:

*Monday, August 21*
Elsewhere, Jake is fuming when Ruby tries to ask Al out on a date.
*Tuesday, August 22* 
Stacey decides to make peace with Ruby. They discuss what happened on holiday and Ruby forgives her. However, Stacey is upset by Jake when he blames her for leading Ruby astray.

----------


## EE Rocks

It's really weird, how Jake just looks after Stacey and Ruby nowadays. Like when Stacey was having that argument,the other day he just toook her away and now he is very, very pretective of Ruby escpecially. :Heart:

----------


## diamond1

just saw last nights episode im laughing so hard at jakes comment to pauline



> I have something most men dont do you want to see it?


haha im still laughing

----------


## BlackKat

> just saw last nights episode im laughing so hard at jakes comment to pauline
> haha im still laughing


What did you think of the references to Jake & Dawn? I'm wondering if they didn't actually drop the ball with Jake/Dawn like we thought -- maybe they were intending on taking it this way the whole time, to have the animosity between them?

Also felt Carly was a bit naive, and is maybe a bit too smitten with Jake -- the way she told Dawn that she knew Jake better than she did, when actually she doesn't know him that well, or even at all.

----------


## BlackKat

I actually liked the last scene of them. I thought it was going to be really stupid, like them kissing them and it being awkward, but it was actually kinda sweet and sad in a way. It was a good piece of directing too -- the music has stopped, the lights are back on...and it's over.  :Sad: 


Oh, and apparently the sex scene on Tuesday got complaints. There's a thread on DS about it, Kate Harwood gave a standard "Sorry if you were offended."  :Lol: 

Edit: Full report on complaints here: Link Her explanation of what the storyline was about is a load of bs though (IMO) as I didn't think it showed any of that: _and leaves both characters regretting their impulse and what took place_, and _Their fleeting passion does not last, instead both characters suffer the consequences of their impetuous actions and their behaviour is not condoned by any of their friends and neighbours. In succumbing to a brief moment of genuine but misleading passion, they betray their friends and, in turn, realise they have been betrayed by their own momentary feelings._  :Searchme:  I didn't read the storyline that way, I don't think there were any regrets from either of them.

I suppose though she has to say something to back up the scenes other than "They are two very good-looking people, and it was hot," which is what _I_ took away from the storyline.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Pinkbanana

So 32 peeps complained about the sizzling sex scenes (a bit of alliteration there!) out of the millions who watched it. Thatâs not really a huge number of complainers when all is considered.

I do agree that it wasnât the episode to watch with the family (young children, grand parents, or family pets â my goldfish, Bruce, was most disturbed :EEK!:  ), which I guess you should be able to do as a family pre water shed. 

Though I thought if viewers were going to complain (to olâ Terry Wogan at Points of View) about anything in Enders this week, then it would have been over the scenes where Owen was punching seven bells out of Denise! Funny olâ world eh! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

The Jake and Carly business was done, I think, for shock value, so they must have been expecting some come back. Hence Kate Harwood with her statement at the ready, about not glamourising casual sex!  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Oh, and apparently the sex scene on Tuesday got complaints. There's a thread on DS about it, Kate Harwood gave a standard "Sorry if you were offended." 
> 
> Edit: Full report on complaints here: Link Her explanation of what the storyline was about is a load of bs though (IMO) as I didn't think it showed any of that: _and leaves both characters regretting their impulse and what took place_, and _Their fleeting passion does not last, instead both characters suffer the consequences of their impetuous actions and their behaviour is not condoned by any of their friends and neighbours. In succumbing to a brief moment of genuine but misleading passion, they betray their friends and, in turn, realise they have been betrayed by their own momentary feelings._  I didn't read the storyline that way, I don't think there were any regrets from either of them.
> 
> I suppose though she has to say something to back up the scenes other than "They are two very good-looking people, and it was hot," which is what _I_ took away from the storyline.


So now violence is being good and Sex is bad. Surely the two go hand in hand?

I haven't seen the famous scene yet but from what I have read I get the impression that it was the fight which triggered the chemistry between them.  How are they betraying their friends exactly? Both single aren't they and entitled to have "fun" if they so choose.

----------


## Tannie

Yeah surley sex and violence is the same thing well not really but some people take it as a bad thing. But then most people who read telly guides knew it was going to happen so why bother watching or letting your younger children watch it if your just going to complain to the bbc about the content of it? if that makes any sense at all. 

They're aren't really betraying their friends all through i don't think dawn really got over the bet, but then i also had a feeling that she was jelous and still like Jake althrough i think that was just me really.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah surley sex and violence is the same thing well not really but some people take it as a bad thing. But then most people who read telly guides knew it was going to happen so why bother watching or letting your younger children watch it if your just going to complain to the bbc about the content of it? if that makes any sense at all.


It's up to parents at the end of the day to vet what younger children watch. Sex and violence is all around you and it's not as though it was porno or anything x rated. Anyway before I can comment honestly I'll have to watch it tomorrow and see for myself.




> i don't think dawn really got over the bet, but then i also had a feeling that she was jelous and still like Jake althrough i think that was just me really.


Dawn likes Jake you can tell by the way she's always flirting with him. I can see Dawn making a move on Jake sometime soon, hopefully Jake will stick to Carly.

----------


## Babe14

> Ruby's babysitter...oh, sorry, Jake...is mentioned in the PO spoilers:


 :Lol:  





> Elsewhere, Jake is fuming when Ruby tries to ask Al out on a date.


Think this maybe the start of the build up to Ruby's exit and possibly something to do with Jake's exit 




> Stacey decides to make peace with Ruby. They discuss what happened on holiday and Ruby forgives her. However, Stacey is upset by Jake when he blames her for leading Ruby astray.


Oh no Brat strkes again!! She's infecting everyone with the disease even Jakey!!

----------


## diamond1

so jake and carly are over it seems,why did he dump her all of a sudden?
even if he isnt after a relationship he can still have casual sex wouldnt that make sense.

oh well I can see him and dawn as a couple still she fancys him a bit still you could tell from last weeks episodes

----------


## Babe14

Fantastic! Lovely and tanned,( :Wub:  Body) still has the new hairdo and still an amazing actor. :Wub:   The sex scene was very well done. Carly/Jake are great together and I couldn't understand why they decided to end things, well after a few kisses, nice scene that, lights out, music stopped and just the spotlight on the two of them, highlighting the fact that the "party" was now over but they were still in the spotlight....
Although I'm all for Carly/Jake to continue their "casual Sex" I think it's a good thing that it's stopped there as this would become boring week in week out.

As for Dawn, yes she definitely fancies the boxers off of Jake but she would be all wrong for him, too stropy, too serious and she can't laugh that bet off. Whereas Carly is easy going and I think she wouldn't keep harping on about a bet, instead I think she would get her own back and then forget it, move on and then seduce Jake :Lol:  
Martin is another who needs to move on and stop being stropy, it's over between him and Carly, she organised that party for him as a mate it doesn't mean she wants to get things on with him again.

I noticed during that passion scene that when the glasses were falling off the shelves, Jake was actually hit by one or a piece of flying glass as his head was bleeding but he wasn't worried about that! :Lol:  Also whilst Jake was undoing Carly's bra he had somehting in his hand, at first I thought maybe it was a box of matches, very appropriate, flames of passion, on fire, burning with desire, but then I came to the conclusion that maybe it was a box of condoms :Lol:  

Very good fight scene between Jake and Owen with Carly joining in.

I liked the way Carly looked across the bar to Jake for help when Owen started attacking her, who instantly came to her rescue and told Owen to leave. Also the scenes in the Vic where the two of them kept looking at one another cheekily and seductively, flirty :Wub:  

Loved it when Jake slid down the display cabinet, the look on his face was lovely, full of passion, desire...Also after they had sex and were behind the bar when Denise/Kevin walked in, Jake reassuring Carly with his "It's O.K." and then both of them giggling like two naughty teenagers who had just been caught in the act..

Absolutely loved Jake/Pauline espec 

"Well Pauline I've got something most men haven't. Do you want to have a look" :Rotfl:   :Rotfl:  Absolutely hilarious.
Followed by Carly's "Jake!"

Jake's character has become even stronger now, just a real shame he hasn't been used more and had bigger storylines to go with these brilliant mini ones. 
Carly's character has become much stronger and we're seeing a different side to her.

Also during this week we have touched on Jake's past again and a couple of times I felt that he was thinking about Danny. His past was reflected more in his face than anything this week, I.E Owen

Best of all no BRAT!!

My impression of this sex scene was two people had just been invovled in a fight, they ended up on top of one another, looked into one anothers eyes, still being fuelled with the excitement and rush of adrenaline from the fight, lead to spontaneous sex. 
So my comment on Kate Harewood's statement is B""""""" as usual.

Joel/Kellie very well done.

----------


## BlackKat

> Also after they had sex and were behind the bar when Denise/Kevin walked in, Jake reassuring Carly with his "It's O.K." and then both of them giggling like two naughty teenagers who had just been caught in the act..


I loved the giggling - I can't remember ever seeing him so carefree before. Even with his other one-night stands (Ferne, Beth) he was still quite moody about it.




> Absolutely loved Jake/Pauline espec 
> 
> "Well Pauline I've got something most men haven't. Do you want to have a look"  Absolutely hilarious.
> Followed by Carly's "Jake!"


I've been doing screencaps of last week (they'll be up soon) and his expressions throughout that scene are hilarious, even before he says anything.  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Oh great I love your screen caps, again the usual  :Angel:  

Jake did a lot of facial expressions this week and in some of the scenes something wasn't mentioned but you knew where he was going or what he was thinking by his facial expression. This is why I think on a couple of occassions this week something happened or was mentioned and he thought about Danny for a second or two. Same when he was having that second chat to Owen, where Owen was "grovelling" to Jake you could tell by his face that he may of been connecting Owen to his own circumstances when he was younger, his dad. 
Liked the way Jake asked Owen if he was hungary and told him that he had a sandwich :Lol:   How ungrateful was Owen, he nicked a bottle of Vodka and legged it..
Jake really has a lovely carefree attitude at the moment and whenever a crisis comes to haunt him, Brat/Owen etc he has that look on his face which says something like, not again or what is it with me having to sort people out all the time, getting a bit sick of it..
Also I love him being happy and mischevious. His womanising has been done correctly (yes I'm being nice and paying them whom I critise very heavily a compliment) he hasn't been turned into Danny or a womaniser as such, more of a "Gigolo", Jack the lad type.
I hope that they don't try to recreate this "casual sex" scenareo with Dawn as it would spoil it.  Carly/Jake was something very special, such a shame it can never last..they would of been an ideal Enders couple..

Jumping to theory mode
With regards to Al I'm just wandering if he could be someone from Jake's past, one of these "all sorts" we've heard Jake mention. To me this would explain why Jake is fuming when Ruby asks Al out and also could be something to do with her exit and the return of Johnny. I.E Al seeking revenge.Or even be connected to Jake's exit.

----------


## Babe14

> I loved the giggling - I can't remember ever seeing him so carefree before. Even with his other one-night stands (Ferne, Beth) he was still quite moody about it.


This time there was no Brat to interupt and no guilt trips. The sex scene has to be one of the best I've seen, it even beats the Sharon/Dennis one where they wrecked the flat and the Phil/Sharon one where they were bouncing off the Vic's walls.  As for the Grant/Jane one well that was nothing.

----------


## .:SpIcYsPy:.

Who is Brat? =| *hides in shame of not knowing  :Ninja: *

----------


## Babe14

> Who is Brat? =| *hides in shame of not knowing *


Ruby it's her new name we have given her.

----------


## BlackKat

> I hope that they don't try to recreate this "casual sex" scenareo with Dawn as it would spoil it.  Carly/Jake was something very special, such a shame it can never last..they would of been an ideal Enders couple..


I think Jake does like Carly more than he did the others -- the way he got rid of Beth and Ferne was very casually, he didn't really care what they thought, but the scene where he ended things with Carly was different.

I loved the flirting scene in the cafe on Thursday's ep -- with Jake pouring the sugar in his tea/coffee and Carly saying "You'll get fat." "I'll find a way of burning it off then." That's another great screencap moment - only Jake could make drinking a cup of tea/coffee sexy,  :Lol:  




> Jumping to theory mode
> With regards to Al I'm just wandering if he could be someone from Jake's past, one of these "all sorts" we've heard Jake mention. To me this would explain why Jake is fuming when Ruby asks Al out and also could be something to do with her exit and the return of Johnny. I.E Al seeking revenge.Or even be connected to Jake's exit.


Al is actually do to with Sean - they're bitter enemies or something. However, Jake could know him. I think it's more likely though that he just recognises the "type," and knows that he's dangerous.

----------


## Babe14

> I think Jake does like Carly more than he did the others -- the way he got rid of Beth and Ferne was very casually, he didn't really care what they thought, but the scene where he ended things with Carly was different.


They had spontaneous casual sex together which was exciting and passionate but at the end of the day they still had the respect there, whereas with the others like you said Jake couldn't of cared less, he had his pleasure and that was it.

Which reminds me he said it "My pleasure" :Wub:  

I loved the flirting scene in the cafe on Thursday's ep -- with Jake pouring the sugar in his tea/coffee and Carly saying "You'll get fat." "I'll find a way of burning it off then." That's another great screencap moment - only Jake could make drinking a cup of tea/coffee sexy,  :Lol:  
He makes anything sound sexy, even a scene with Pauline :Rotfl:  





> Al is actually do to with Sean - they're bitter enemies or something. However, Jake could know him. I think it's more likely though that he just recognises the "type," and knows that he's dangerous.


Thanks, I couldn't find anything out about Al, so I was just taking a stab in the dark and trying to work out how everything could be linked up together and why Jake would be annoyed. (Plus I like trying to create a bit of drama for Jake :Rotfl:  )
Good news as I thought for a second they might be going down that dreaded route....I just hope that Jake isn't going to get caught up in the middle of the feuding and having to leave because of it.

----------


## diamond1

> This time there was no Brat to interupt and no guilt trips. The sex scene has to be one of the best I've seen, it even beats the Sharon/Dennis one where they wrecked the flat and the Phil/Sharon one where they were bouncing off the Vic's walls.  As for the Grant/Jane one well that was nothing.


 Can I just add that eastenders cut alot of sharon and dennis's first time out because it was so "sexy" but the sex scens with jake and carly where really spot on lol and they endorsed safe sex for those less informed,

and going back this is making up for the "steamy"passion between grant and jane.It's like we have never seen someone touch anothers leg before(we're not all 14 kate :Lol:  )

but as a subscriber to Jake heaven I give jakes performance 10/10 (see you in september jake :Lol:  )

----------


## Babe14

> Can I just add that eastenders cut alot of sharon and dennis's first time out because it was so "sexy" but the sex scens with jake and carly where really spot on lol and they endorsed safe sex for those less informed,


With Jake/Carly we  had cuts to Martin/Pauline to dampen things down slightly (very appropriate though) :Lol:  



> and going back this is making up for the "steamy"passion between grant and jane.It's like we have never seen someone touch anothers leg before(we're not all 14 kate )
> 
> but as a subscriber to Jake heaven I give jakes performance 10/10 (see you in september jake )


 :Rotfl:  Well I'm sure it was a pack of condoms he had in his hand whilst he was undoing Carly's bra ( :Lol:  Started to type Jane then) shall have a closer look later

only 10/10? I'd give him 50/10 and Carly wasn't the only one who had an adrenaline rush with a racing pulse  :Wub:   :Wub:

----------


## diamond1

> With Jake/Carly we  had cuts to Martin/Pauline to dampen things down slightly (very appropriate though) 
> 
> 
>  Well I'm sure it was a pack of condoms he had in his hand whilst he was undoing Carly's bra ( Started to type Jane then) shall have a closer look later
> 
> only 10/10? I'd give him 50/10 and Carly wasn't the only one who had an adrenaline rush with a racing pulse


I think it happened perfect...we was all 'enjoying' kevins' feud with owen then we see owen pop in scarletts for a pint then (surpise) a fist fight followed by a sex scene that actually was sexy...wait is this eastenders :EEK!:  !!!

----------


## BlackKat

> Well I'm sure it was a pack of condoms he had in his hand whilst he was undoing Carly's bra ( Started to type Jane then) shall have a closer look later


You definitely see him get the condom out. I think he gets it out his wallet though.

----------


## Babe14

> I think it happened perfect...we was all 'enjoying' kevins' feud with owen then we see owen pop in scarletts for a pint then (surpise) a fist fight followed by a sex scene that actually was sexy...wait is this eastenders !!!


I have to admit I was very impressed. Given the fact that I've been critising Easties you know that it must of been good for me to say that. So bugger the critics for the heavy critism they have given Jake/Carly. (Respectfully meant as everyone is entitled to an opinion)
Joel could very easily carry off a role in a film as a character who has spontaneous sex.  Tom Cruise/Bruce Willis/Patrick Swayze/ Brad Pitt eat your hearts out :Lol:  (Personally I think that our Joel is a bit of a naughty boy on the qt :Lol:  )

----------


## Babe14

> You definitely see him get the condom out. I think he gets it out his wallet though.


Thanks, glad I did actually see something in his hand.
See promoting safe sex, surely that can't be wrong. Just remembered a while back I mentioned in this thread something about how I hope Jake is wearing his wellies whilst paddling or something along those lines :Rotfl:

----------


## diamond1

> (Personally I think that our Joel is a bit of a naughty boy on the qt )


 now if we could only convince Kate harwood we would be laughing

----------


## Babe14

> now if we could only convince Kate harwood we would be laughing


We already are, aren't we at her, espec her statements which are a load of B/t and the crap she produces on Easties :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

> We already are, aren't we at her, espec her statements which are a load of B/t and the crap she produces on Easties


 when you say b/t you dont mean characters like deano and squiggle surely :EEK!:  I feel all kate harwoods ideas have had a load of depth to them look at naomis lesbian story,woman turns up drinks alot of wine in the space of 3 months and turns into a lesbian-so much depth to that storyline its unreal

rule 2 of jake heaven-plenty of sarcasim

----------


## BlackKat

Here's the screencaps. Two weeks worth (Ruby's mugging and last week.)

*Ruby gets mugged*
Monday
Tuesday
Thursday
Friday

*Carly and Jake*
Tuesday
Thursday
Friday

Please don't repost anywhere.  :Smile: 

This is what I meant when I said about the cafe scene.  :Wub:  Also like this one, as I think we've all felt that way about Ruby at some time or another.  :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> This is what I meant when I said about the cafe scene.


 :Wub:   :Wub:   :Love:   :Wub:   :Love:   is all I can say.

Jake showed that b/d streak in him in the caf scene when he asked Carly if she wanted to go to his place and she turned him down because she had to work "In that case I'll see you around" :Love:   Also again in the club when they were putting on an act for Pauline, "Get over it" whilst snatching his hands quickly away from the bottles of beer. At first I thought eh? what's going on...

I just adore his personality, Joel portrays it beautifully. Jake has changed alot and has become a much better and stronger character.
 I definitely think that he is right with Carly and think he wroks better with her than he did with Chrissie everything is just so natural, whereas with Chrissie it didn't always flow right and Jake's character became weak.




> Also like this one, as I think we've all felt that way about Ruby at some time or another.


That is exactly how I feel about Ruby now all the time..

Going back to the Pauline scene in the club when Jake made that naughty comment to Pauline, I loved his body language as well as his facial expressions, he was being really cheeky and sarcy. The way he walked towards her in that I suppose slightly rebellious, sarcy way, very funny.

----------


## BlackKat

> Jake showed that b/d streak in him in the caf scene when he asked Carly if she wanted to go to his place and she turned him down because she had to work "In that case I'll see you around"  Also again in the club when they were putting on an act for Pauline, "Get over it" whilst snatching his hands quickly away from the bottles of beer. At first I thought eh? what's going on...


I thought he actually said "Get it over with," with regards to letting Martin down.  :Searchme: 




> I just adore his personality, Joel portrays it beautifully. Jake has changed alot and has become a much better and stronger character.


I agree with this -- I also like that (for once) you can see _why_ he's changed, and you can also see his old personality peeking through at times.

Edit: From DS: *Thursday, August 17* - Elsewhere, Jake plans a 'date in the dark' event at the club.

----------


## Babe14

:Stick Out Tongue:  


> I thought he actually said "Get it over with," with regards to letting Martin down.


That would make more sense as to why he suddenly went all moody. (Blame the sex scene :Lol:  )

Also I loved it when Jake told Carly he'd just have to have her whenever he wanted :Lol:  I really like this real assertiveness that Jake now has to his character, the "masterfulness". :Love:  





> Edit: From DS: *Thursday, August 17* - Elsewhere, Jake plans a 'date in the dark' event at the club.


When I read about this I thought are we going to have another Jake scene?. I know Gary goes and gets a shock, could we have another Jake/Carly encounter? I can just picture the scene now :Stick Out Tongue:   :Embarrassment:  

Well THEY are really pushing the boat out with Jake, personally I think that this is their revenge on us, giving us lots of Jake to torment us because we know he won't be around much longer :Crying: 

Edit: Also liked:
Owen: "Sorry I had a go at you... etc..etc."
Jake: It's o.k. I've dealt with worse"
Owen: "Like What"
Jake: "Like none of your business" :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> When I read about this I thought are we going to have another Jake scene?. I know Gary goes and gets a shock, could we have another Jake/Carly encounter? I can just picture the scene now


I think it's Minty that has the shock (he finds SJ's 'brother' naked on her couch) and Garry just finds a partner there and is surpised at who it is. (Don't know who it is though.)

I like that we're seeing Jake come up with new ideas for the club - the strippers...sorry, "exotic dancers", ( :Stick Out Tongue: ) and now this. He was also advertising a world cup event but we never saw what that was. I think he does enjoy running the club, and isn't just doing it for Ruby.

----------


## Babe14

> I like that we're seeing Jake come up with new ideas for the club - the strippers...sorry, "exotic dancers", () and now this. He was also advertising a world cup event but we never saw what that was. I think he does enjoy running the club, and isn't just doing it for Ruby.


Don't forget the "exotic" lap dancing, wall bouncing and table top "manouvers" :Lol:  

I like the fact that we are seeing Jake approx every 2 weeks (even though it is a bit too late) this way he is not in our faces all the time and doesn't become boring, but he does need a "proper" storyine.

----------


## diamond1

maybe jake and garry meet each other in the dating place? (sorry bit late with my answe there )and then garry minty and jake could be a comedy trio jake being the moody one out the bunch who shakes his head everytime they do something comical :Searchme:  .

But with Sean slater coming soon I wonder what EE will do with jake because too moody bad boy womanizers in one square (and with the rumors of ruby with sean) maybe we will find one last good storyline with jake.

I think EE is giving us their revenge for  -the fans- backlash over when he first got sacked from EE they're like "have this" *sticks fingers up* and give us another brat attack with ruby everytime we see jake thus meaning everytime we see jake in the spoilers or tv listings we fear the beast known as ruby allen finding yet another thing to really whine over when it comes to air time.Im surprised Ruby didnt burst in on carly and jake and start crying that she cant join in "its my turn" I can hear her going  :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

Bad news, I'm afraid.

Just read the mags for next week (apart from Inside Soap which I couldn't find again)

Basically, Ruby asks Al out twice, he turns her down, she gets drunk, Jake has to deal with drunken Brat (sober her up etc) and then she accuses him of fancying her. *sigh* (This timeline may be a little off, it's patched together from about 10 different TV mags.)

So, before flipping out (not a criticism I near flipped out when I read it) bear in mind it only says she accuses him, not that he does.

I'm thinking this may be the Monday episode, and then the following episode where Jake accuses Stacey of leading Ruby astray (from PO spoilers) will be about Ruby getting drunk. This, again, sounds like he's just annoyed about it, rather than it being the truth.

Also apparently she develops a crush on Sean later on, which may be her exit storyline (and may also be Jake's, as Sean's only interested in her money which I doubt Jake will be happy about), so it doesn't look like there will actually be a Jake/Ruby storyline.

But her accusing him is too close to it for my liking, and, to be blunt, sucks monkey balls.

Bad week when the best case scenario is that Ruby is just have a drunken Brat attack.  :Angry:   :Angry:

----------


## Babe14

> Basically, Ruby asks Al out twice, he turns her down, she gets drunk, Jake has to deal with drunken Brat (sober her up etc) and then she accuses him of fancying her. *sigh* (This timeline may be a little off, it's patched together from about 10 different TV mags.)


I would think that it's most likely to be a brat attack and worse case scenario I think would be Ruby fancying Jake, as she seems to be going for anything in trousers!!! :Lol:  Reason I can see for this is the craving for affection. I hope and think that we will most likely see Jake reacting rahter shocked to the very idea of it and hopefully being very annoyed with Ruby for even thinikng such a thing.




> I'm thinking this may be the Monday episode, and then the following episode where Jake accuses Stacey of leading Ruby astray (from PO spoilers) will be about Ruby getting drunk. This, again, sounds like he's just annoyed about it, rather than it being the truth.


More than likely. :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

No drunk Ruby yet, so I'm guessing that's tomorrow. Goody.  :Thumbsdown:  

And Jake was not so much fuming about her asking Al out, he was more..."Ruby, don't be an idiot," which is pretty much the default setting when Ruby is around.

Meh. Not really good or bad tonight, seeing as he just did what he does most episodes (Tells Ruby not be an idiot.) So..meh.

----------


## Babe14

Maybe I'll give Enders a miss again next week :Smile:  Silly me I went out Sunday and forgot to set the DVD :Lol:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  I just can't be a**** with it anymore. I might leave it now until Jake's exit and then just leave it.

----------


## BlackKat

> Maybe I'll give Enders a miss again next week Silly me I went out Sunday and forgot to set the DVD  I just can't be a**** with it anymore. I might leave it now until Jake's exit and then just leave it.


I don't blame you, lol.  :Lol:   I'll post here if there's anything wildly thrilling concerning Jake so you'll know if you want to watch.

Last week was nothing special. He basically went to the dating in the dark thing to see what it was like, if it would work at the club etc. Garry tagged along. Jake made a few sarky comments at him. And then the girl Garry was talking to turned out to be Carly. (They found out because Jake's girl was a smoker so he lit a match for her.) Then Carly looked a bit embarrased, there was a wee bit of a look between her and Jake. And that was it....Oh, and then Friday Garry told Minty about it and explained it by saying Jake had been talking to Carly about it as well.

----------


## Babe14

> I don't blame you, lol.  I'll post here if there's anything wildly thrilling concerning Jake so you'll know if you want to watch.


Aww that's really nice of you, thank you :Smile: 

I still love the character to pieces but I think it's the Brat that I can't be bothered with anymore, (See they have spoilt my enjoyment of Jake :Angry:  ) where she's concerned things just go round and round on that Bloomin merry go round they have!!



> Last week was nothing special. He basically went to the dating in the dark thing to see what it was like, if it would work at the club etc. Garry tagged along. Jake made a few sarky comments at him. And then the girl Garry was talking to turned out to be Carly. (They found out because Jake's girl was a smoker so he lit a match for her.) Then Carly looked a bit embarrased, there was a wee bit of a look between her and Jake. And that was it....Oh, and then Friday Garry told Minty about it and explained it by saying Jake had been talking to Carly about it as well.


Thank you for that :Smile: 

(You really must post more in the Emmerdale thread, you can debate with me about Andy/Jo) :Lol:  (As you may of noticed I tend to live there now) :Lol:  

I think that Joel may of left Endes now or it is very near, going by filming and screen time.

----------


## BlackKat

Recap for Babe14: Ruby whines to Jake because Stacey was moody on holiday. Jake says he could have told her that before she went. He goes to the cash and carry to get vodka. (Not for himself, because they were running out at the club. Although with Brat's whining I wouldn't blame him if it was for himself.  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) Ruby and Stacey talk, get drunk on champagne, and Ruby flirts with Al.

Al rejects her, she starts whining at him. Jake comes back and tells Al to go because there's a private function on, which Ruby neglected to mention to Al. Al whines because Ruby lied about the bar being open and is just being generally annoying, and then goes when Jake tells him to get out again. Ruby thanks Jake. (Not sure why, Al wasn't doing anything other than being there which was her fault in the first place.)

Jake bitched at Stacey for leading Ruby astray (the getting drunk and flirting with Al), and told Ruby to think for herself more often. Stacey went off upset. Ruby made to go after her, but Jake told she wasn't going anywhere until she'd cleaned the mess up.



So Jake apparently thinks Ruby cannot think for herself, when cannot think at all would be more like it. The scene of him telling Ruby to clear her mess up was okay, because any scene where he bitches at Ruby is okay in my book, but still pretty meh.

Oh, and Monday episode Ruby brought presents for Mo and Charlie to say thank you for all they've done for her. Jake apparently does not get a present. Not even a keyring. I mean, I know he's getting paid for running the club where as Mo and Charlie aren't getting paid for taking her in...but still. Brat.

----------


## Babe14

Thank you :Smile:  So not a lot really happened, poor Jake (Joel) just got the same old lines to say again :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Brat was being Brat, how selfish of her not to get Jake anything, I really hope that his exit will involve him just dumping her in it with the club along with a nice slap would be very pleasurable to watch, a really hard one hee hee. I agree Ruby just cannot think full stop, you need a brain to do that :Lol:

----------


## diamond1

Happy birthday Bk!!  :Smile:  

I am back off hols today, have I missed much in the last week...... :Searchme:  I know ruby starts to think jake fancies her this week sometime  :Sick:  stupid little girl but most of this week will be about sean,so Im not sure how much airtime jake will get this week

----------


## BlackKat

> Happy birthday Bk!!


Thank you.  :Smile: 




> I am back off hols today, have I missed much in the last week...... I know ruby starts to think jake fancies her this week sometime  stupid little girl but most of this week will be about sean,so Im not sure how much airtime jake will get this week


Not missed a great deal Jake wise. Um...everything else the WCCT storyline this week has been hilarious (in a good way) but that's all that's stood out for me.


Tonights episode for Babe14: Erm, not sure what to say. Jake seemed to find the whole idea (him fancying Ruby) hilarious (he was mainly trying not to laugh), and said she was too young for him. So it was okay from his POV.

But it was halfway between icky and hilarious from Ruby's. First all of she was going on about everyone on holiday finding her sexy, and that she liked it. And then she asked if he fancied her. To which he said "I think you're still drunk." And then she was all "That's why you're always looking after me and being good to me." (Ick! Serious issues there I think.) "If you fancy me all you've gotta do is say."

Anyway, then she was all. "I'm gonna go have a shower and get changed, and then I'll come back and we'll see." And Jake said "Yeah, okay, whatever," (still trying not to laugh.) And that was it, as when she went back home Sean was there, and she never went back to the club.

I'd say it was mainly because she was drunk. And it was not as bad as it could have been but I don't know why they even put the scene in there.

Edit: I also have to say despite my annoyance at her brat attacks, I still don't mind Ruby compared to how she was before. I think she's also become a victim of the writing (repetitive scenes, just having constant brat attacks etc) and if they actually tried she could be a good character.

----------


## Babe14

:Lol:  I can just picture Jake trying not to laugh.

I agree Ruby has become another "victim" if they had handled Jake/Ruby how we had suggested" then it would of worked, I also feel that Jake has become a victim too, apart from his character personality which is spot on. They have Jake "playing" the field right, so far not going too ott with it by having every epsiode where he is in bed with someone.  
Ruby/Jake has it's moments but overall I can no longer stand Ruby.

Thanks again :Smile: 

Maybe I'll record it and then just flick through it :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> Thanks again
> 
> Maybe I'll record it and then just flick through it


You're welcome.  :Big Grin:  

If you do record, check out the WCCT storyline (mainly the scenes from Tuesday and Thursday after Jane has got there, Monday was a bit slow going) as well as the Jake scenes, to see if you like it as I found it surprisingly good. OTT and not to be taken seriously, but in a good way.  :Smile: 


PO spoilers: (Everytime I type then then read it back I read it as "pi$$ed off spoilers. Then again, sometimes that fits, lol.)

*Tuesday 12 September*
Meanwhile, Charlie and Sean are still at loggerheads and Ruby is still trying to catch the newcomer's eye. She asks Jake for advice on men and blames him when Sean turns her down. Sean has already tired of family life and decides to leave Walford, but he reconsiders when Stacey lets slip that Ruby is rich.

*Thursday 14 September*
Elsewhere, Sean tells Ruby that he'll have to leave if he can't find a job. Ruby offers him a position as a barman at the club. Jake is not keen, but Sean soon charms him into agreeing to a trial run. 

*Friday 15 September*
Elsewhere, Sean arrives at the club for his trial. Jake is still sceptical about hiring him, but he is impressed at the way he handles things when a fight breaks out.

This webcam snippet is from this week:
Episode 1073 Tx: 14/09/06
RUBY: I'm sick of you telling me what to do!
JAKE: I am not getting in the sandpit with you, Ruby. The answer's no.
RUBY: I hate you!

--

I think this is a wait and see week. Could be bad (Ruby blaming Jake about Sean turning her down  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  , Sean's charm working on Jake. :Nono:  ) Could be alright (Jake's still sceptical even after Sean's charmed him into the trial run, and Ruby asking Jake's advice on men could be amusing if written right. Yeah, I know, wishful thinking. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## Babe14

They are spoiling us with Jake now! (Even though it's not that brilliant)
Maybe Sean will have something to do with Jake leaving, Jake could end up getting caught up in the middle of whatever is going on between Sean/Al or pushed out of the club?
Afterall Jake's exit will have to start building soon!

Thanks for all your help :Smile:  

P.S  :Rotfl:   at PO spoilers and your comment at the beginning.

----------


## Babe14

Enjoyed Easties this week epsec the WCCT stuff, very funny :Smile: 

I really like Rob and Al.

However very disappointed at the Jake scenes (no critism on Joel as he can only work with what he is given) Brat and Jake aren't working.  Every time Jake is on with brat things fall flat for me, but when he is on with other characters things are good. However I did like the confrontation with Al when he asked him to leave the club, the look said it all, also the scene with brat before Jake went to the C&C it was his expression, he kept sucking his bottom lip in :Love:   (Cute and sexy)

----------


## BlackKat

PO Spoilers.

*Friday 22 September*
Meanwhile, Jake becomes wary of Sean and warns him to stay away from Ruby.

--

I definitely think this is Jake's exit. Hopefully he leaves of his own accord though, not because he's forced out.

Maybe he's the one who tips Johnny off about Sean? I can't see him wanting to do it, as he knows what Johnny's like and that Ruby would hate him for it...but maybe as a last resort?  :Searchme:

----------


## littlemo

Yeah I reckon so. He'd see Ruby in trouble and realise it was the only way to get Sean away from her. He'll probably come into some run-ins with Sean himself first, and realise he can't handle him on his own.

----------


## Babe14

I'm almost certain that Johnny and Jake's exit will be connected in some way.

Sean dates Ruby for her money and so he can get his hands on the club.  Jake realises what Sean is up to and the only way 
he can stop this from happening is to involve Johnny. Johnny tries to intervene unsuccessfully and ends up dead, Jake is then threatened or an attempt made on his life so he is forced to leave walford.  All this will be down to Sean Slater who realises that both Jake and Johnny have to be removed from the picture inorder for his plan to work.

Whatever happens it will all be Brat's fault who I'm sure will get hers come November


So Jake's exit I'm sure will involve Brat/Sean/Johnny

----------


## BlackKat

I hope if it is Jake who gets Johnny involved, we get to see a scene with them (Jake visiting Johnny in prison etc). I'd love to see Jake telling Johnny where to go one last time, especially as it was Johnny who manipulated Danny into killing Dennis, leading to Jake shooting Danny. And then Johnny just assumed he would have no problem in running the club and taking responsibility for Ruby, like he owed Johnny anything.  :Mad:  


"You really are full of it."
"What you gonna do Johnny, you gonna kill me twice?"
"The truth is, you're just a thug who's caused more pain then he's ever felt."


Yeah, I just watched that episode again. Ah, good times.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> "You really are full of it."
> "What you gonna do Johnny, you gonna kill me twice?"
> "The truth is, you're just a thug who's caused more pain then he's ever felt."
> 
> 
> Yeah, I just watched that episode again. Ah, good times.


They certainly were :Wub:   And I'll always remember Jake/Carly  :Wub:  

I have a feeling that all this Johnny return stuff and Jake's exit will be the final lose end that Enders have planned to end that era :Crying:   Espec as Johnny gets killed off in October.

The producers have made it now so that Jake is no longer a part of things and they have been doing this ever since his return last year by deliberately pushing him further and further into the background and leaving him out of all the main action. He has just been used as a quick fill in. He was an excellent character who could of been part of the "new" enders, but I think that they who stuff things up never intended him to be . :Angry:  

I really feel for Joel and hope that he is very successful once he has escaped :Smile:  Still hopefully he got a nice wodge out of them :Smile: 

Yes I hope we have one final scene between Jake/Johnny where Jake gives Johnny one final "insult" or "home" truth

----------


## BlackKat

Nothing much in the mags this week. It's just what we already know from the PO spoilers.


Phil and Billy get into a fight at Scarlets, and it says Jake breaks it up. There's a pic of Jake holding Billy back. Jake's wearing a very nice black suit.  :Wub: 

Bit confused about the fight to be honest though, because they all say it's Jake that breaks it up -- but I thought it was Sean as that's when he impresses Jake by the way he handles it. Unless there's two fights that night.... :Searchme:  


Not much else apart from a quote in the interview with Louisa about the Sean storyline:




> Raunchy Ruby even asks Jake for advice, much to the brotherly barman's awkwardness. "He's absolutely mortified," explains Louisa. "She's like a sister to him."


So at least Louisa knows what the Ruby&Jake storyline should be about even if the writers don't.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


To Babe14: I'll be on holiday next week, so we'll both be watching the omnibus for these episodes. Just telling you so you don't think that they're either so wonderful or appalling that I'm speechless, lol.  :Rotfl:

----------


## Babe14

> Bit confused about the fight to be honest though, because they all say it's Jake that breaks it up -- but I thought it was Sean as that's when he impresses Jake by the way he handles it. Unless there's two fights that night....


Unless it's another spoiler booby :Lol:  




> So at least Louisa knows what the Ruby&Jake storyline should be about even if the writers don't.


 :Rotfl:  



> To Babe14: I'll be on holiday next week, so we'll both be watching the omnibus for these episodes. Just telling you so you don't think that they're either so wonderful or appalling that I'm speechless, lol.


 :Rotfl:  and thank you for keeping me/us updated about everything.

As you may or may not of noticed I'm not posting much at the moment, (anywhere)reason being that I can't really be bothered, plus I have other things which I want to get on with :Smile: 

Have a wonderful holiday and don't worry I'll pop on and discuss the Jake scenes with you. (and maybe we'll even discuss a bit of Emmerdale) :Smile: 

Thanks again

P.S. Easties was O.k last week, a bit slow but I enjoyed Max/Bradley scenes and the way Max was trying to help Stacey/Bradley.

P.S.S Do you want me to write any synopsis etc in the E/dale thread for you?

----------


## BlackKat

> As you may or may not of noticed I'm not posting much at the moment, (anywhere)reason being that I can't really be bothered, plus I have other things which I want to get on with
> 
> Have a wonderful holiday and don't worry I'll pop on and discuss the Jake scenes with you. (and maybe we'll even discuss a bit of Emmerdale)


It's okay, I know how it is when things get busy -- I'm off to uni in a few weeks so I'm not sure how often I'll be able to come on the board myself. I hope I'll be able to pop in as well to discuss Jake's exit, and of course I'll still be watching Emmerdale (unlike a certain other soap once a certain character leaves ;)  :Stick Out Tongue:  ) so I'm gonna carry on posting there when I can.




> P.S.S Do you want me to write any synopsis etc in the E/dale thread for you?


No, it's okay. I'll be recording Emmerdale so I'll be able to watch it when I get back. Thanks for the offer though.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> It's okay, I know how it is when things get busy -- I'm off to uni in a few weeks so I'm not sure how often I'll be able to come on the board myself. I hope I'll be able to pop in as well to discuss Jake's exit, and of course I'll still be watching Emmerdale (unlike a certain other soap once a certain character leaves ;)  ) so I'm gonna carry on posting there when I can.


Good luck with uni :Smile: 

To be honest I just roughly watch Easties, I'm nearly always doing things whilst it's on so I hardly ever sit through the full two hours these days, I record at the same time in case I miss anything. I think Sean Slater will be turned into Grant II which will ruin the first impression you had of the character, but still it is to be expected :Lol:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

I'm sure will catch up with each other in the Jake thread at some point regarding his exit storyline, which I have a feeling could be a disappointment (Go on Easties prove me wrong... :Lol:  ) In the future though I think I may well end up ditching Easties altogether, Emmerdale however is a different matter. :Smile:

----------


## diamond1

Joining in I did try and stay loyal to eastenders but it is so boring these days even I dont want to watch it anymore,apart from the odd moment with jake it is very boring,

the only thing on tv which I have is hollyoaks which keeps me sane.

If ee where to end tommrow I now wouldnt care because right now brooksides dying day was more exciting

when Jake goes there wont be one character that I actually like how sad is that!?

(oh wait I tolerate mickey miller and *ahem* gus)

----------


## BlackKat

> Good luck with uni


Thank you.  :Smile:  I'm looking forward to it, but I don't think the "living away from home for the first time," has really hit me yet.  :Lol:  




> I'm sure will catch up with each other in the Jake thread at some point regarding his exit storyline, which I have a feeling could be a disappointment (Go on Easties prove me wrong... )


It's looking like his exit is just a plot point in the Ruby/Sean storyline,  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Like Danny, we'll probably get one episode of "Let's rush through all the character development," and then a crappy exit. (Except Danny's exit wasn't so crappy.)




> when Jake goes there wont be one character that I actually like how sad is that!?
> 
> (oh wait I tolerate mickey miller and *ahem* gus)


My problem isn't even that I don't like them. It's that I don't care about most of them. I'd rather hate all the characters than have just complete indifference to them.

I did like Stacey/Bradley but now that's beginning to annoy me. And I like Max -- but not enough to keep me watching just for him.

----------


## Babe14

> Thank you.  I'm looking forward to it, but I don't think the "living away from home for the first time," has really hit me yet.


You'll love it, all those wild parties and meeting new people. 





> It's looking like his exit is just a plot point in the Ruby/Sean storyline,  Like Danny, we'll probably get one episode of "Let's rush through all the character development," and then a crappy exit. (Except Danny's exit wasn't so crappy.)


Yeah that's the impression I have too. :Angry:  




> I did like Stacey/Bradley but now that's beginning to annoy me. And I like Max -- but not enough to keep me watching just for him.


Stacey/Bradley are very good but they are fast becoming boring, reason I see Overuse,as was Denise/Kevin etc, characters who are in your face all the time, even the ones we adore will become boring if they hog all the action.
Max is good but how long will it be before he too becomes overused.  Sean Slater I'm going off already after only two weeks, reason being I can see him being a victim of cloned personality.

IMO Jake was his own character one with a different personality from what we had before, o.k there were some slight resemblences to past/pres characters but not a lot, however he was hardly ever used and apart from the Johnny/Danny stuff , was never given any juicy storylines. The Ruby/Jake realtionship has been handled wrongly and has become a big disappointment. A lot of the Jake scenes now seem pointless, all they have Jake doing is clearing glasses and walking back and forth behind the bar at Scarlets or arguing with Brat. They have handled the characters personality correctly but with the other hand have destroyed the character. 

So once Jake has left Easties will lose three more viewers who will be more dedicated than ever to their preferred soap: D1 - Hollyoaks, BK and Babe14 Emmerdale.
glug..
glug...

----------


## BlackKat

> Max is good but how long will it be before he too becomes overused.  Sean Slater I'm going off already after only two weeks, reason being I can see him being a victim of cloned personality.


I think this is another problem as well because of how badly they've used Jake's character this year and messed up other characters as well -- I don't "trust" the show anymore. So now even when I like characters like Max, I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop and for them to mess him up aswell.  :Mad:

----------


## Babe14

> I think this is another problem as well because of how badly they've used Jake's character this year and messed up other characters as well -- I don't "trust" the show anymore. So now even when I like characters like Max, I'm just waiting for the other shoe to drop and for them to mess him up aswell.


And I think they will. At the moment with Max we are finding out a lot about Jim's past which I like and there seems to be a lot of twist and turns in both Max's character and the "family" history. I liked the more caring side of max which we saw last week, I really thought he'd be all for getting rid of the baby.
I agree you can't trust the "show" anymore. I think this is the worst producer they have ever had.  I've started watching a couple of old episodes on Gold (Andy Hunter :Wub:  when he started to come into the show) and you can see how it has gone down hill since 2003. (Producers at the time were Julia Smith/Tony Holland, shame they aren't around anymore, ah the good old days that were..and I'm sure they wouldn't of under used Jake or ruined the characters potential.

----------


## BlackKat

PO Spoilers:

*Tuesday 26th September*
Elsewhere, Jake is annoyed when Sean skips work to spend time with Ruby. 

*Friday 29th September*
Meanwhile, Jake is uncomfortable with Sean working at the club. He tells Ruby that things aren't working out but, when he can't give her a reason to get rid of Sean, she insists he stays. Later, Jake thinks that he can play Sean at his own game but it doesn't all go to plan.

...


I bet Jake's exit is running scared from Sean.  :Wal2l:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Because he can look Johnny Allen and his gun in the face and tell him to go to hell, but Sean Slater and his inane grin is "OMG, too much to handle!?!?11!" Whatever, EastEnders. WTFever.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


Just leave the brat to it, Jakey. Alternatively, seeing as you have access to the club accounts -- clean them out and go on a very long holiday.  :Stick Out Tongue: 


Edit: The other exit storyline I would accept is if it turned out Jake was masterminding the entire thing -- pretending to be scared of Sean, so that he "_has_" to get Johnny involved, knowing that things between Johnny and Sean would most likely escalate into a fight that Johnny wouldn't win -- all in order to get revenge on Johnny for what he did to Danny. Not to mention leaving him in charge of Ruby for the past few months.

...And then Jake cleans out the club accounts and goes on a very long holiday.  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Now, admittedly, this would also be a character change for Jake, as he hasn't previously shown any inclination towards this sort of behaviour...but in this case, I really wouldn't care.

----------


## diamond1

lol How funny is that...


> Because he can look Johnny Allen and his gun in the face and tell him to go to hell, but Sean Slater and his inane grin is "OMG, too much to handle!?!?11!" Whatever, EastEnders. WTFever


 that really made me laugh,

I know sean is meant to be a big bad psycho and whatever but EE in all fairness Jake isnt a little boy he can handle himself they cant expect us to belive after he watched andy die,stood by chrissie and killed danny that jake would actually be scared of a SLATER........

as there is no confirmation maybe jake gets killed? or maybe jhonny asks him to help him escape and he gets arrested by the police?




> So once Jake has left Easties will lose three more viewers who will be more dedicated than ever to their preferred soap: D1 - Hollyoaks, BK and Babe14 Emmerdale.


that is a very sad way to put it....and sadly jake heaven will then cease to exist.....although I'm sure will be united again when there is "constructive" criticizm of the state of eastenders like the majority of the boards already are doing (e.g boycotting it even further)

----------


## BlackKat

> that is a very sad way to put it....and sadly jake heaven will then cease to exist.....


They may take our character. They may even take our thread. But they will never take our FREEDOM!...er, I mean...our HEAVEN!



Before anyone asks...I don't know what I'm going on about either.

----------


## diamond1

EE can never take Jake Heaven from us....it may be shut down once jake leaves and EE may forget jakes very excitence to shut us the majority up.....but we shall have Jake heaven.

soon we will be classed like the old shannis and kalfie fans

----------


## Babe14

[quote=BlackKat]PO Spoilers:




> I bet Jake's exit is running scared from Sean.   Because he can look Johnny Allen and his gun in the face and tell him to go to hell, but Sean Slater and his inane grin is "OMG, too much to handle!?!?11!" Whatever, EastEnders. WTFever.


 :Angry:  Exactly and their perfect revenge on us.




> Edit: The other exit storyline I would accept is if it turned out Jake was masterminding the entire thing -- pretending to be scared of Sean, so that he "_has_" to get Johnny involved, knowing that things between Johnny and Sean would most likely escalate into a fight that Johnny wouldn't win -- all in order to get revenge on Johnny for what he did to Danny. Not to mention leaving him in charge of Ruby for the past few months.
> 
> ...And then Jake cleans out the club accounts and goes on a very long holiday.


That would be the perfect exit, complete with a very satisfied smile on his face. (Yep I can just picture it all now..)




> Now, admittedly, this would also be a character change for Jake, as he hasn't previously shown any inclination towards this sort of behaviour...but in this case, I really wouldn't care.


Not so sure it would be as he can be pretty mean when he wants to be (re aftermath of Danny), scenes with Johnny and to me Jakey has always had a gangsterish look about him. No our Jakey can be a really bad boy when he wants to be..
I hate Easties :Angry:  
Maybe Joel will show up in Emmerdale :Lol:  (um just imagine him covered in mud...top off...)

----------


## diamond1

> jake starts to recive prank phone calls


what an exit eastenders........he gets a dodgy phone call and does a runner?

PICTURE THIS SCENE
jakes in scarletts the phone rings
jake:hello
phone:hello is ben there?
Jke:ben who?
phone:Ben dover
jake shouts to the bar:is there a ben dover here...ben dover anyone?

----------


## BlackKat

> Elsewhere, when Sean tries to put down Jake, Ruby is quick to jump to his defence â but she unwittingly reveals some information which Sean finds very useful...



She's gonna mention Danny. I know it. Ruby lets slip, Sean calls the police, Jake gets arrested, Jake manages to tip off Johnny about Sean, and then Johnny gets out of prison, and...oh, wait by this time I've stopped watching.


I'm glad Ruby defends him...but if her method of defending him somehow includes "Oh, but he's not a bad guy, despite what him shooting his brother and burying the body in a shallow grave on my father's estate in Essex might look like...oh, oops I shouldn't have said that," I'd rather she hadn't bothered.  :Mad:

----------


## Babe14

:Angry:  I just knew they'd give Jake a duff exit, it had BETTER NOT be a B*****prison exit

----------


## BlackKat

I tried to write a good review of last weeks episode (todays omnibus). But it seemed to consist of a lot of "That was b*llocks," or variants of the word, and not a lot else.

And that's before I got to the Jake/Ruby/Sean storyline. ;)


Okay, positives first. The scene where Ruby talked to Sean about Jake "losing" his family, so he didn't trust people, and that he saw Ruby as a little sister was nice, as it showed Ruby does actually see Jake as a person, not just a punchbag for when she feels a brat attack coming on. (She really needs to get that ailment seen to.) I also liked Jakeâs âTrojan Horse,â line, and the coke can trick. (Kinda immature, but I hate Sean so even if Jake had stuck âKick Me Hard,â on Seanâs back I wouldnât have cared.) I also liked Jake covering for Pat in the bookies, although I'd have liked more to see an actual scene between them.

But other than that, crap.

This storyline isn't going to be about Jake. It won't even be about Ruby. I mean what happened to Ruby asking Jake for advice on men? A scene that actually might show some friendship between them?...Oh no, can't have that. I _think_ we're supposed to think that Jake and Ruby are actually friends, that they get along most of the time...but how are we supposed to know that when all we get shown are the bratty scenes?

And it's not even Ruby anymore, because like I said before, she's even more of a victim of the scriptwriters than Jake is. I mean, last year she falls hook, line and sinker for Juley's crap. This year she does the same with Sean. It doesn't make her a stupid person, it makes the people writing her stupid because she has not grown _at all_. Surely finding out your first real boyfriend, the person you lost your virginity to, was actually paid to be with you, would knock you back, make you less likely to trust someone. But no, she's still the lame bratty plot device she's been since last October, waiting for big hard gangster man Johnny to ride to the rescue.


And Jake? - Yeah, he's still mostly in character...but he's underused, when he is used the majority of the time it's in crap scenes, and honestly I hope next Friday's PO spoilers have his exit in so we can just get it over and done with.

----------


## Babe14

> I tried to write a good review of last weeks episode (todays omnibus). But it seemed to consist of a lot of "That was b*llocks," or variants of the word, and not a lot else.
> 
> And that's before I got to the Jake/Ruby/Sean storyline. ;)
> 
> 
> Okay, positives first. The scene where Ruby talked to Sean about Jake "losing" his family, so he didn't trust people, and that he saw Ruby as a little sister was nice, as it showed Ruby does actually see Jake as a person, not just a punchbag for when she feels a brat attack coming on. (She really needs to get that ailment seen to.) I also liked Jakeâs âTrojan Horse,â line, and the coke can trick. (Kinda immature, but I hate Sean so even if Jake had stuck âKick Me Hard,â on Seanâs back I wouldnât have cared.) I also liked Jake covering for Pat in the bookies, although I'd have liked more to see an actual scene between them.
> 
> But other than that, crap.
> 
> ...


Excellently written and I agree 110% :Clap:  

I found the can trick funny and I liked the way Jake went "oops" he had that lovely mischievious child look on his face. I thought he looked lovely dressed from head to toe in black.
Also I liked the way he handled the fight between Billy and Phil.  Jake showed his calmness and maturity, whereas Sean showed his "loose Cannoness", Jake was strong and in control in this scene, he kept Sean inline. I liked the way Phil apologised to Jake, you hardly ever here Phil apologise to anyone for anything. (This to me showed that Phil has respect for Jake)Afterwards Jake kind of disciplined Sean over the way he handled things, Sean was all for getting stuck in but Jake wasn't having any of it and he let Sean know. Overall this scene portrayed Jake as strong.
The scene with Sean/Jake where Jake was showing him the ropes and told him he has to keep the women in the club, that way the men will stay all night, I liked the way Jake kept calm and pleasant after that woman told him that she has heard all his lines before but no offence. Jake just calmy went "none taken" but then his face changed once he turned away, he looked miffed and had his angry look on his face.

I have the impression that Jake doesn't like Sean at all (he's not alone :Lol:  )and probably doesn't trust him either and is just giving him the benefit of the doubt.
Bookie Scene - Nice to see Jake have a change of scenery and when Sean walked in bored and started messing about with things, I sort of had the impression that Jake thought he had traits of Danny's behaviour about him, I know I did!

Although I liked some of the Jake scenes I wasn't impressed and am extremely angry about what they have done with the character,o.k they haven't given Jake a personality transplant they have been consistent and kept him in character (well most of the time) but the character has been a victim in another way, no storylines not even for an exit. Jake has never really had his own storyline since returning he has always been a part of a storyline.  What a B***** waste of potential and excellent acting ability.
Role on exit day so we don't have to suffer anymore of the crap. Hopefully Joel has escaped by now and moved on to much better things or heading towards them (Go to ITV1 mate!)
Overall Enders was a load of crap and that is one thing they never fail to disappoint us in

----------


## BlackKat

A couple of comments from Kate Harwood's interview with Inside Soap, previewing the rest of the year, and how her team has "put the 'wow' factor back into Walford." (For my sanity, I will assume by this they mean the "Wow, I can't believe how bad this is," factor.)




> "We've now tackled that feeling of going round in circles so that particular criticism doesn't come our way any more."


Oh, who knew Kate Harwood had a sense of humour!




> "People seem to think that the calibre of the new cast members is very high, which is great."


What she actually means: "We haven't completely screwed these characters up (although not for lack of trying, ahah Bradley we got you too!) so people don't hate them. Yet."

On Ruby:



> "I call her the Paris Hilton of Walford!" smiles Kate. "But what can you do with a lass who owns half the Square?"


Oh, gee wizz that is a hard one. But it's not actually my job to figure it out...it is however yours. You decided to bring Ruby back to the Square once Johnny left. You knew what position the character would be in. And you should have figured out _before_ you put her in that position what you were going to do with her.




> "It's fair to say that without Sean, both Ruby and Jake might have been staying."


And I think it's fair to say that without your shoddy executive producing both Ruby and Jake might have been staying.


*is totally absolutely calm. Really.*


Anyway, next week. Same old same old. Sean sleeps with some rep from the brewery (or something), Jake finds out. Jake tries to set them up so Ruby will see them together, but when they walk in Sean and the rep are just working.

I'm just so gosh darn excited! Can't you tell!

*is still totally calm*



I hate this show.

----------


## diamond1

One thing I love about you blackKat is your sense of humor       hands down your the funniest person I have met on this site I am just a mere apprentice of your humor, that last post really had me laughing because its so darn true...


However I didnt read the interview in fact I skipped those pages today in inside soap about the feature on eastenders I didnt with the other soaps on previous weeks because you actually know are going to have something explosive on emmerdale and corrie to look forward to but our money I mean eastenders is going to deal with more crap storylines and recycled characters to "entertain" us,

sadly it wont 

pauline fowler kicking the bucket means nothing to me and the crap with ruby can rot just like the scripts because like BK said its just like last year just without phil growling about jhonny allen to juley (and kate harwood says we're not going in circles) .No doubt the powers that be will make Jake to be the coward he seemed when the mitchells returned last year because it will fit in with their current storyline not because it makes sense..like ok the guy killed his brother lets have him scared of a 22 year old unempolyed ex-squadie so much so he legs it after telling jhonny!!!*FANTASTIC STORYLINES GUYS KEEP IT UP!!!*

----------


## Babe14

Next week in Inside Soap Comments From Babe14 and co

Your comment about Sean Slater being the possible reason for Jake/Louisa leaving is a load of doodah as he was brought into the show once Joel decided to leave up to which point I believe a decison hadn't been made regarding bringing the character into the show.

The real reason for the character Jake to be exiting the show is due to lack of storylines and viewing time for which there is no excuse as you have had endless suggestions for possible future storylines for the character. It is down to you and your writing department that Jake has now become non existent in the show and when he does appear on screen we are very disappointed as he is just given crap to do, I mean he hasn't even got an exit storyline!! 

O.K there are some good new characters in the show, Max/Tanya/Bradley/Rob but how long is it going to be before these characters fall victim to poor storylines and either, lack of viewing time or  over exposure? 
IMO Sean Slater has already fallen victim, he was a character who on first appearance I thought he was going to be a very good character, however last week the character rapidly lost his appeal.
No sorry Kate from a viewer of 22 years the soap is way below standard and once I have witnessed the apaulling exit that it appears you have planned for "Our" Jake I too will be exiting.

Note:  Do you have any writing vacancies available please, as I am hoping to pursue a career in writing  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> And I think it's fair to say that without Sean both Ruby and Jake might have been staying.


Hang on a sec I thought it was Joel's decision to leave the soap? Does this mean my suspicions were correct he was given a helping hand and it has been made to look like his decision so they don't get all the flack they had first time around?

The only letters they would get this time would be to congratulate Joel on making the right decision and telling him to run like hell!





> I hate this show.


me too and I hope we don't have to suffer much more of it for to long, please let our Jake leave within the next couple of weeks.

P.S  :Rotfl:   at your comments

----------


## BlackKat

> Hang on a sec I thought it was Joel's decision to leave the soap? Does this mean my suspicions were correct he was given a helping hand and it has been made to look like his decision so they don't get all the flack they had first time around?
> 
> The only letters they would get this time would be to congratulate Joel on making the right decision and telling him to run like hell!


What I meant was that I think if in Joel's case they had given him decent storylines and a decent amount of screentime he may have stayed. Obviously I can't say for sure, as...well, I'm not Joel so I don't know what the decision was, and it may have been that he wanted to move on anyway, and, yes, it may also have been that he was pushed. But when you have a character constantly shoved to one side and then the actor quits it's not a huge leap of logic to connect the two.

And in Louisa's case, if they'd given half a second to actually think about the character of Ruby and decide which direction to take in her next, based on her personality and who _she_ is, not on what 'explosive' "Johnny returns" plots they can wrangle out of her, then they wouldn't be in a position of "Oh, what can you do with someone who owns half the Square."




> One thing I love about you blackKat is your sense of humor hands down your the funniest person I have met on this site I am just a mere apprentice of your humor, that last post really had me laughing because its so darn true...


 :Lol:  Lol, thank you.  :Big Grin:   :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> What I meant was that I think if in Joel's case they had given him decent storylines and a decent amount of screentime he may have stayed. Obviously I can't say for sure, as...well, I'm not Joel so I don't know what the decision was, and it may have been that he wanted to move on anyway, and, yes, it may also have been that he was pushed. But when you have a character constantly shoved to one side and then the actor quits it's not a huge leap of logic to connect the two.
> 
> And in Louisa's case, if they'd given half a second to actually think about the character of Ruby and decide which direction to take in her next, based on her personality and who she is, not on what 'explosive' "Johnny returns" plots they can wrangle out of her, then they wouldn't be in a position of "Oh, what can you do with someone who owns half the Square."


I know I was actually being sarcy to Eastenders :Lol: 

They managed to create enough storylines for the Mitchells when they owned half the square and I'm sure they will do the same once Sean Slater owns the club, Jake's house and anything else he can get his grubby mits on. And I am absolutely positive that Sean won't just be shoved behind the bar!

----------


## BlackKat

> They managed to create enough storylines for the Mitchells when they owned half the square and I'm sure they will do the same once Sean Slater owns the club, Jake's house and anything else he can get his grubby mits on. And I am absolutely positive that Sean won't just be shoved behind the bar!


Sean Slater's a dead end character IMO. He'll either end up just glowering pathetically at anyone who comes near him, or he'll be made all vulnerable and "sweet," by the EE bosses in the hopes that all the teenies will rip down their Nigel Harman posters and shove Robert Whatshisface up on the ceiling instead.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> I know I was actually being sarcy to Eastenders


Ah okay. Sorry, misunderstood the post. Ah, well...never a missed oppourtunity to rant at the EE bosses,  :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

> Sean Slater's a dead end character IMO. He'll either end up just glowering pathetically at anyone who comes near him, or he'll be made all vulnerable and "sweet," by the EE bosses in the hopes that all the teenies will rip down their Nigel Harman posters and shove Robert Whatshisface up on the ceiling instead. 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah okay. Sorry, misunderstood the post. Ah, well...never a missed oppourtunity to rant at the EE bosses,


Like I said I liked Sean on first apearance but that wore off the following week.  So I think that says it all really. 

P.S Where are your E/dale posts? :Smile:

----------


## BlackKat

> Like I said I liked Sean on first apearance but that wore off the following week.  So I think that says it all really. 
> 
> P.S Where are your E/dale posts?


I think Sean suffers from a) being generally crap, and b) being over-hyped to ridiculous levels.


I'm gonna post about Emmerdale and the kidnap when I've seen the whole storyline (after Thursday's). I'm really enjoying it so far, but I think it's one of those things where you can't really decide (or at least I can't) until you've seen it all and can take a step back if that makes sense.  :Searchme:

----------


## Babe14

> I think Sean suffers from a) being generally crap, and b) being over-hyped to ridiculous levels.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna post about Emmerdale and the kidnap when I've seen the whole storyline (after Thursday's). I'm really enjoying it so far, but I think it's one of those things where you can't really decide (or at least I can't) until you've seen it all and can take a step back if that makes sense.


Perfect sense. I had a bit of a rant about Matt today, still :Wub:  him to bits, but I am a bit :Angry:  

What Seanis doing we've seen before in the form of Grant Mitchell and Nick Cotton maybe he has a bit of Dennis but not so sure about that.

This is where Our Jake was different he had his own character, O.K there were perhaps slight resemblences to Alfie and Dennis but not a lot. I think this is because we were actually listened too and we created him :Lol:

----------


## BlackKat

> This is where Our Jake was different he had his own character, O.K there were perhaps slight resemblences to Alfie and Dennis but not a lot. I think this is because we were actually listened too and we created him


One thing I like about Jake is how his "weaknesses" are also his strengths -- mainly his obsession with "saving" people, which could have made him all pathetic and like a puppy dog (and almost did last October/November) but actually it...doesn't, because he sort of takes charge _whilst_ doing everything for someone else, so it's a mixture of strength and weakness. I'm rambling now, but it makes sense in my head.


Okay to clarify -- what I mean is, I think his "saving" people is a weakness, as it's something he's compelled to do and he almost can't help it, but the way he goes about it makes him a strong character.

----------


## diamond1

OH god anyone read this weeks spoilers..jesus christ (head banging on wall repeatidly unil blood goes everywhere)
so sean blackmails jake into leaving SHOCK HORROR  :EEK!:  so for a man who has been invoved in some great storys leaves in such a low profile paul trueman style way no wonder I think.....wait (change that)HOPE eastenders is not around in a years time because they are destroying a show that has been a part of all our lives,




> What Seanis doing


  spelling mistake Babe14 I think you put a S instead of a P there and added an A by accident!or at least thats what I think of sean so far!!

 so many questions are floating around why would ruby let slip this "secret",why is this storyline being used again,and  unless sean marries ruby before november how can (the rumor that) scarletts will become his possibly happen?

----------


## Babe14

:Rotfl:  D1

Oh what a surprise a crap ending for Jake :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  they really have taken the P*ss and made the character look weak.  
Yep part of an "explosive" storyline. 

Sean: "Get lost Jake or I'll blab about Danny"

Jake: "O.K.  See Ya"
(And he leaves in a black cab or on foot with his bag)

now let me see this will leave patheitc Sean running the club with blabber mouth brat with neither of them knowing one end of a beer pump from the other.  Might be worth to watch a while just to P/s myself laughing at their pathetic attempts :Rotfl:   Oh wait this is Eastenders and they will forget about this important fact and make everything hunky dory with dorky Sean making a success of running the joint before he knocks off brat so he can have the lot!

----------


## Babe14

According to DS we have Jake receiving crank phone calls, then 

*Jake becomes anxious when he continues to receive crank calls. After returning home drunk one night, he realises there is someone in his house.

Jake is furious when he discovers what the intruder has done. He suspects Sean was behind it and goes to confront him.

After Jake's recent erratic behaviour Ruby feels she has no choice but to sack him. She tells him the news, but is left shocked at his response.*

Guess brat has now turned 18. I can just picture Jake's response and face :Lol: 

*Jake is furious when he discovers Sean has broken into his house. He lunges for him but stops in his tracks when Sean reveals that he knows all about his past.*

Wow I can't wait for this explosive and exciting exit! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Well at least we will have a Jake filled week one in which he appears in every episode, for I'm guessing 2 secs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Babe14

More Jakey Exit Spoilers:
*Monday, 16th Ocotber*
*Ruby prepares for her 18th birthday and goes to visit Johnny in prison. Jake tries to scare Sean by telling him about Johnny's past, but Sean appears unshaken and he threatens to go to the police about Danny. 
*
*
Tuesday, October 17 
Johnny tells Ruby that he thinks Sean is after her money, which makes her realise that Jake has been going to Johnny behind her back. Jake confronts Sean and challenges him to go to see Johnny in prison. 

Thursday, October 19 
Ruby is nervous about Sean visiting Johnny, and it seems that her fears are well founded as the pair argue. 

Friday, October 20 Ruby is quick to blame Jake for her father's condition. They have a heated argument and Jake decides he's had enough and leaves. However, his fate is uncertain when a last request from Johnny is misunderstood. 

    They wouldn't dare, would they? 
*

----------


## diamond1

Looks likes Jake is going to be Killed off by accident according to the sun...what a great way to get rid of someone 

imagine the scene a
gangster is walking along see's jake and thinks well I dont want to miss 'the sopranos' tonight so ill shoot this guy with any luck it might be this sean fella and I can imagine the producers where thinking if we kill him off screen we can bring him back in 14 years time.(if eastenders actually exists then)

----------


## Babe14

It wouldn't surprise me in the least if they killl Jake off and yes they would make the wonderful Sean Slater :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   the one to do it. They have killed off all the other "Gangsters" so why leave Jake out. (He has always been classed as a gangster, although never portrayed as one, only slightly from time to time) I would look upon this as a happy ending as Jake would be reunited with his brother Danny :Stick Out Tongue:   I can just picture it now..

Sean stabs Jake through his heart, Jake falls to the ground and as he is fading away he sees Danny who is holding out his hand to Jake (just as Jake mutters his name) and smiling, Jake smiles weakly back as he is fading fast, holds his handout and takes Danny's, as their hands join Jake's eyes close...

If this is the "Exit" they have planned I just hope that it was Joel's decision, as it was Nigel's to kill Dennis off, I would be happy with that. :Smile: 
After which I will Kill Enders off :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

*I SO HATE SEAN "DORKY" SLATER * 





*October 07, 2006*

*EASTENDERS* 


*Mon, Tues, Thurs, Fri - BBC1*


I t was only a matter of time before sworn enemies Sean and Jake came to blows â the only question was who would come out on top! 

This week, we get the answer when Sean gives Jake a humiliating beating that leaves Jake adamant that heâs quitting Walford. But before Jake skips town, he calls his boss Johnny Allen to have Sean killed!

âJake knows he has to kill Sean or leave town,â says Joel Beckett, who plays Jake.âHe refuses to go back to that murderous world, so he has to go. But first he makes a phone call thatâs a death sentence for Sean.â

Jake starts the week under fire from Seanâs cruel mind games. It starts with him receiving sinister phone calls, but then Jake returns home to find the late Nana Moonâs bed looking like sheâs still sleeping in it. âJake storms out to confront Sean in The Vic,â says Joel.

âSean denies being in the house and Jake lashes out and punches him. But Jake comes off worse before theyâre pulled apart.â

Ruby tells Sean he was right about Jake being unstable. Sean insists he can handle him, but Ruby reveals Jake killed his own brother.

âJake and Sean are similar in many ways,â says Joel. âThatâs why Jake sees through him.â

Disgusted Ruby fires Jake, but he offers to apologise to Sean and keeps his job.

But, later, Sean sneaks into Jakeâs home and tells him he knows he killed Danny. âThatâs the ultimate betrayal for Jake,â says Joel. âHe canât believe Ruby has told Sean his darkest secret.â

Furious Jake confronts Ruby, but itâs clear sheâs besotted with Sean and wonât listen.In desperation he even offers Sean Â£15,000 to leave, but he refuses to go. 

âJake knows the only way to get rid of him is to kill him and heâs not prepared to do that,â says Joel.

âJakeâs had enough. But before he goes he calls Johnny â *that should* *spell the end* 
*of Sean Slater once and for all.â We live in hope"*

*I HATE BRAT EVEN MORE AND CAN'T WAIT UNTIL SEAN DOES THE SAME TO HER AND I'M SURE HE WILL.* 


So Where is Phil? Jake could of easily enlisted Phil's help and together they could of "made" Sean disappear, then Jake could of gone off into the Sun and lived happily ever after :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

Looks like I may get my happy ending for Jakey :Smile: 

Latest DS Spoilers

*Sean is stunned when he realises that Ruby has changed the locks at the club. She says she did so because of the threat of Jake coming back.*

Sounds like Jake may leave Ruby terrified,  :Big Grin:  

*Also, Brat gives her inheritance to charity because it is tainted with blood* :Big Grin:  

_Wonder if Dorky Sean will know, if so then he isn't going to be a happy bunny, but I will be (think I'll keep on watching for a bit longer) _ 

_If this is all going to work out the way I think it is then, NICE ONE JAKEY!_

----------


## matt1378

yey they cant kill jake off :Nono:

----------


## diamond1

well tonight it is ladies and gentleman the last of jake -after tonight no doubt the thread will be closed so in all it has been great posting on this thread and remember rule 1 of jake heaven  :Smile: 

after months of toture jakes finally laid to rest his character has been kicked around so much that even this ending is crud.

who thinks of killing somone by ACCIDENT?

I think him punching sean after sean threatens him then owning up to dannys murder on his own accord would send him out on a high-to prove no one can push him around any more BUT NO we have this childish mindless crud to endure.(which is recycled from paul truemans exit)

----------


## Mr Humphries

Well he is gone ! Up sitting on that cloud with Danny have a good old chat !

After seeing him on Paul O'Grady, he was pleased to be leaving I think, made a lovely remark about all the cast do is sleep mainly ! :Lol:

----------


## Babe14

Jake Moon was one of the lovliest characters Eastenders has ever had, his personality was unique.  All his life he suffered pain and "toruture" right up to the very end. Despite his "troubles" he was always there if someone needed help, caring and wanting to help.  He always put his own needs second and those of others first, espec Danny then Ruby, both of whom caused him great heartache and pain. He worked through his heartaches, his troubles, tortures and pain which without doubt made him a very strong person.

It was not all bad for the lovely Mr Moon he did have some happiness and that was when he met Chrissie Watts who was the love of his life and the only woman he could ever of truly loved with all his heart. He had happiness and fun, albeit short, with Carly Watts and of course there were the good times he shared with brother Danny.  

Jake didn't get the ending he deserved nor the one I wanted for him, he should of had _his_ happiness not death.  :Angry: . The one that he was going off to find as he was now free to do so being at last free from "baggage" which he had to carry around with him all his life. There was just him now with no one to mop up after, no one's battles to fight, no one tohold him back and best of all there was no one to mess things up for him when something good was happening in his life.  Jake was both happy, relieved and free in the end.

Jake Moon will now be filed away in my memory and remembered as one of the great characters of Eastenders, mainly because of his personality and the type of character he was.  I will always remember that Tuesday episode when him and Carly had spontaneous sex, the scenes with cousin Alfie, they were fantastic together, Nana Moon,  the flirty scenes with Chrissie, Johnny Allen, Pat (espec tha final scene) and of course the special Jake/Danny scenes.

Well done again to the lovely Joel Beckett who portrayed the character of Jake Moon splendidly. 

p.s I am now free of Eastenders!!! :Rotfl:

----------


## Mr Humphries

Very well said babe ! He was not given the happiness he deserved, I just live in hope that Jake has joined Johnny where ever he has gone !

----------


## Babe14

Thanks :Smile: 

I believe that they are still alive and well and have fled abroad somewhere, where Jake will get the happiness he deserves.  :Rotfl:   :Stick Out Tongue:  

Did you notice that when the goon asked Jake if he was Jake Moon, Jake didn't confirm either way?  


Seriously though this storyline had a lot of loop holes.  Why would Johnny be saying Jake.. Kill him and not Phone..Jake

How does the cellmate know that Jake's surname was Moon as Johnny just said Jake.

Even if Johnny had told his cellmate about Jake *Moon* it would of been fairly obvious that Johnny trusted and respected Jake as he had put Ruby in Jake's care, including all his money etc...

I'd say that the door was still open for both Jake/Johnny to make a return, but I don't think they should as we have seen what happens to characters that do come back, i.e Den/Grant etc it is never the same. Anyway hopefully Joel would never consider a return. :Smile:

----------


## Mr Humphries

> Thanks
> 
> I believe that they are still alive and well and have fled abroad somewhere, where Jake will get the happiness he deserves.   
> 
> Did you notice that when the goon asked Jake if he was Jake Moon, Jake didn't confirm either way? I believe at that vital moment just as Jake was about to be bundled into the back of the car Pat came strolling by and Jake used this as his escape route by calling out to her:
> 
> "Pat!"
> 
> "Alright Jake.  You going somewhere?
> ...


Your so right, it's full of loophole's ! I am have someone who agree's with me ! Wipppeeeeeeeee 

Maybe Chrissie will be joining them too  :Lol:  

It's clear to us anyway that the door has firmly left open for them to return one way or another, but as you say rightly why would they go back. Dirty Den said that though, all depends on how much money you are offered I suppose.

----------


## SarahWakefield

> Thanks
> 
> I believe that they are still alive and well and have fled abroad somewhere, where Jake will get the happiness he deserves.   
> 
> Did you notice that when the goon asked Jake if he was Jake Moon, Jake didn't confirm either way? I believe at that vital moment just as Jake was about to be bundled into the back of the car Pat came strolling by and Jake used this as his escape route by calling out to her:
> 
> "Pat!"
> 
> "Alright Jake.  You going somewhere?
> ...


At the beginning of yesterdays episode when Johnny was being taken away he said to that man....Jake Moon and then said whatever else he said!  :Smile:

----------


## Babe14

> At the beginning of yesterdays episode when Johnny was being taken away he said to that man....Jake Moon and then said whatever else he said!


O.k Thanks :Smile:  that clears that one up, but a) how did the henchman know what Jake looked like? b) Why would Johnny want someone who he trusts 110% with his daughter's life and his money killed? Mean who would look after Ruby?

IMO it was all done slap dash and just for the sake of getting rid of two characters inorder to end an era.  
I am glad that we had Jake killed? off screen as Paul Trueman was I think it is better this way. I still believe that it was possible for Jake to  talk his way out of this situation, afterall he could handle/talk Johnny round and he was the only one who could speak his mind to him and still live to tell
the tale! Jake and Johnny had mutal respect, trust and loyalty towards one another. They were indeed like "Father and Son"

----------


## Babe14

> Your so right, it's full of loophole's ! I am have someone who agree's with me ! Wipppeeeeeeeee 
> 
> Maybe Chrissie will be joining them too


LOL! That would be Jake's ideal ending, he would be a very happy bunny, providing Ruby didn't show as well!

----------


## BlackKat

I love how Jake got barely 10 minutes in his final episode. In fact, I love how the entire week the whole storyline had to fight for space alongside some bollocks about Denise and her multiple fathers. I love how they brought Johnny Allen back only to do bugger all with him. I love how they brought up Jake covering for Chrissie again after all these months only to bring nothing new to the topic. I love how they contradicted the countless times they showed the differences between Jake and Danny by having Jake agreeing to do Johnny's dirty work just like Danny did. I love how they brought up the issue of why Johnny has a hold over Jake (a hold that has never been shown before) only to never answer the question.

And by "love," I mean "hate."

Things I did actually love or at least like: Jake's rant at Ruby. Gold. The one part of the episode I may actually watch again. In fact the one part of the whole storyline I may actually watch again. I'm glad he managed to leave with some dignity.

That Jake's last scene was with Pat. Because Pat rocks, and she was totally mothering him the last two weeks.

And that I stopped hoping for a good exit a long time ago so that I wasn't actually disappointed or upset during the last episode, just rolled my eyes a lot and was glad they can finally stop crapping all over the character now.

Oh, and that I've now stopped watching EE. I love that fact.



Anyway, I can only echo D1 by saying it's been great posting on this thread - I kinda feel like it's _"our"_ thread and I'm gonna miss chatting with you all and discussing Jake - it almost made the bad times seem halfway decent. I love all our crazy theories ("Daddy" theory will never die! Johnny wanted it "kept in the family," hmmm.... :Ponder:   :Stick Out Tongue:   :Lol:  ) and our joint obsessions (rugged leather jacket! scruffy trainers! Brown pinstripe jacket! Still can't believe they only used that jacket once.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ) Thanks guys, it's been fun.  :Wub:

----------


## Babe14

> I love how Jake got barely 10 minutes in his final episode. In fact, I love how the entire week the whole storyline had to fight for space alongside some bollocks about Denise and her multiple fathers. I love how they brought Johnny Allen back only to do bugger all with him. I love how they brought up Jake covering for Chrissie again after all these months only to bring nothing new to the topic. I love how they contradicted the countless times they showed the differences between Jake and Danny by having Jake agreeing to do Johnny's dirty work just like Danny did. I love how they brought up the issue of why Johnny has a hold over Jake (a hold that has never been shown before) only to never answer the question.
> 
> And by "love," I mean "hate."
> 
> Things I did actually love or at least like: Jake's rant at Ruby. Gold. The one part of the episode I may actually watch again. In fact the one part of the whole storyline I may actually watch again. I'm glad he managed to leave with some dignity.
> 
> That Jake's last scene was with Pat. Because Pat rocks, and she was totally mothering him the last two weeks.
> 
> And that I stopped hoping for a good exit a long time ago so that I wasn't actually disappointed or upset during the last episode, just rolled my eyes a lot and was glad they can finally stop crapping all over the character now.
> ...


Hello, nice to have the chance to talk to you one final time in this wonderful and what has been fun thread. I have thoroughly enjoyed talking, discussing, highs and lows, good and bad times, "Obssessing" and theories about "Our Jake". Thanks to everyone involved espec you BK. :Smile: 

I just loved that final showdown with Ruby where Jake really told Ruby what he thought of her (his expressions and attitude here was wonderful)
"..Your one of lifes suckers Ruby, Johnny knows it and so does Sean. That's why I pity you", and what other people thought too, I was slightly surprised to find out that Jake didn't like her at all just pittied her and at the end of the day the only reason he was putting up with her was because of Johnny. As for this *Hold* Johnny had on Jake, even though Jake said there was no hold I think that there was :Big Grin:  and I am certain that there was more to Johnny/Jake than we will ever know now. 
Jake should of had that happy ending not death. Even though this is what we are suppose to believe, I have my own theory about this one :Stick Out Tongue:  (sorry just had to one last time)

Even though I wanted him to smack the crap out of "Leech" I liked the way Jake handled him that final time:,
"What do you reckon the Carribean for a couple of months? I fancy Australia" 
"Your right I was kidding myself thinking that I had a purpose here.."
"I might be back one day..." 
"..that's the difference between you and me Sean I have a conscience..."
"Walford is the only thing I have to get away from..."
(I think that this summed things up perfectly :Stick Out Tongue:  )

Afterwards I loved the way he walked over to Ruby, who had just been told that Johnny was dead, and said "Congratulations your finally on your own" (And she was) then his final parting shot "oh..enjoy the rest of your birthday" (Beautiful!)  
Yes in the end Jake was the winner.
I didn't particularly enjoy this storyline but I enjoyed Jake and his wonderfully unique personality, which we saw in great detail and variety.
The other scene I liked was when Jake was inthe Vic at the fruit machine talking to Johnny about getting rid of Sean, he looked very sinister and Dark there :Wub:  
Finally the sadest thing for me is that in the end Jake *was* happy he was fianlly free of all his burdens, of people who messed things up for him, free to be happy and have his own life. He was going abroad to start afresh, to be happy, but he never got that...or did he?

P.S Finally, finally I loved the fact that we saw Jake in in his battered leather a lot during his final scenes. Also the fact that Jake went out on a high with us still loving him.

(The best thing for me is that I too no longer have to suffer anymore EE!)

----------


## Nigella harman

I cant believe they havent found a body yet,they said it would be made clear he was dead didnt they?On his homepage it says that hes missing presumed dead,do they mean we presume hes dead cause no one on the square thinks he is?And hes not on that death map.Id love to see him come back. :Thumbsup:

----------


## JustJodi

*Is Danny on the death map too ???* 
*Is Paul Trueman on the Death map ??*
*or does EE add them after they are FOR SURE they are not coming back from the dead ??? *

----------


## Nigella harman

> *Is Danny on the death map too ???* 
> *Is Paul Trueman on the Death map ??*
> *or does EE add them after they are FOR SURE they are not coming back from the dead ??? *


 Ive just had a look!!!Danny and Paul Trueman are both on death map! :Ninja:  Ive noticed in the upcoming spoilers theres no sign of him being found either!? :Searchme:

----------


## JustJodi

> Ive just had a look!!!Danny and Paul Trueman are both on death map! Ive noticed in the upcoming spoilers theres no sign of him being found either!?


 
*But but but they never found Danny-boy's body... I guess no one actually has MISSED him ??*

----------


## Richie_lecturer

Danny's body fell into the black hole that nobody dares mention.  :Ninja:

----------


## Babe14

We actually saw Danny shot and dead and burried.

Jake we never saw killed or anyone holding a gun to his head.

All we heard and saw was someone coming up to him and saying "Jake Moon?" to which Jake never answered.

So they have left the door well and truly open for Jake to return if Joel so wishes. 
If he does return one day I hope it is only a very short visit with Alfie where all the lose ends are tied up and we hear what actually happened that night.  Also if this happened I would want to hear that Jake is living happily in Australia where he met someone and they married, are very happy and have kids. Alfie and Jake both leave the square together and go their seperate ways at the airport - Jake back to Aussie and Alfie back to America.. or alternatively Pat one day receives a letter from Jake detailing the above scenario, think I would prefer this.

----------


## Nigella harman

> We actually saw Danny shot and dead and burried.
> 
> Jake we never saw killed or anyone holding a gun to his head.
> 
> All we heard and saw was someone coming up to him and saying "Jake Moon?" to which Jake never answered.
> 
> So they have left the door well and truly open for Jake to return if Joel so wishes. 
> If he does return one day I hope it is only a very short visit with Alfie where all the lose ends are tied up and we hear what actually happened that night.  Also if this happened I would want to hear that Jake is living happily in Australia where he met someone and they married, are very happy and have kids. Alfie and Jake both leave the square together and go their seperate ways at the airport - Jake back to Aussie and Alfie back to America.. or alternatively Pat one day receives a letter from Jake detailing the above scenario, think I would prefer this.


 Yeah,i think hes still with us and not quite a  :Angel:   yet!!Still hoping he comes back to sort out scruffy Sean,and kick his butt off our screens!!! :Cheer:

----------


## Pinkbanana

> Yeah,i think hes still with us and not quite a   yet!!Still hoping he comes back to sort out scruffy Sean,and kick his butt off our screens!!!



Oh how I'd love the lush Jake to come back and kick the scruffy one into next week. I miss Jake  :Sad:

----------


## Babe14

If Jake was to make a return I would definitely start watching again (although I did watch a bit of Enders yesterday), espec if he was to kick Sean "Leech" The scruff backside well into the next decade, that would be a great comeback. However it would have to be done sooner rahter than later if left too long then it has to be only a very brief re-appearance otherwise the lovely character that Jake is/was would face that terrible U-turn. Also they would have to use the character "Correctly" this time and not dump on him from a great height as they did before.

Yes when I do watch the odd bit I do miss Jake, espec when I see Scarlets and the house, I just keep sighing and thinking if only things had worked out differently...also I miss the actor he comes across as a lovely person.

----------


## Babe14

> Yeah,i think hes still with us and not quite a  yet!!Still hoping he comes back to sort out scruffy Sean,and kick his butt off our screens!!!


Jake could never be a :Angel:   he's face is too cheeky looking :Lol:  and oh when he goes psycho....eek but I find him very sexy when he's like that,  sorry I mean found :Crying:  

Yeah bring Jake back to destroy scruffy! If they did that I would become a dedicated viewer again :Lol:

----------


## Nigella harman

> Jake could never be a  he's face is too cheeky looking and oh when he goes psycho....eek but I find him very sexy when he's like that,  sorry I mean found 
> 
> Yeah bring Jake back to destroy scruffy! If they did that I would become a dedicated viewer again


 I sent an email to inside soap mag the other day saying scruffy is awful,a terrible and annoying character and we want the fab Jake Moon back,now!!!He is missed!!! :Lol:  Just so long as they dont find a body theres still hope for us!!!The upcoming spoilers dont mention a body being found either and thats almost a month ahead! :Thumbsup:

----------


## Babe14

Maybe that's what we should all do start a campaign for Jake Moon again only this time to bring him back, but he would have to be used correctly or it would be a waste of time, i.e have his fair share of viewing time and decent storylines. The character had so much potential and to be blunt it was just flushed down the toilet, so that is why in away I am glad that the character has left.

To me and as I have said many times in this thread Jake Moon was one of the lovliest and "unique" characters I have seen over the years, I think a lot of this was down to the actor, Joel Beckett who was/is wonderful.

One of the problems with Scruff is that he has been over used and as far as I can tell he has never been off the screen since he landed in the square.

Back to Jake - I don't think a body will be found, I think that things will just be left as they are for us to draw our own conclusions. I'm surpirsed that Pat hasn't noticed that Jake isn't around given how close the two of them were and that Jake told her he was just going to a mate's for the weekend, also there is the fact that Ruby/Scruff are living in his house.  Or has this been explained?

----------


## Pinkbanana

> I sent an email to inside soap mag the other day saying scruffy is awful,a terrible and annoying character and we want the fab Jake Moon back,now!!!He is missed!!! Just so long as they dont find a body theres still hope for us!!!The upcoming spoilers dont mention a body being found either and thats almost a month ahead!


How many e mails have you been sending,?! Didnt you send one to the Beeb too? Bless! Hope you sent one to points of view? 

You know Im with you on the ol' scruffy one front, but I dont see how Jake can come back in the future, as there is no one, with the exception of Pat for him in Walford anymore.  :Sad:  I would love him back and I guess it all depends how broke Joel is in the future as to whether EE can lure him back). Though by then they may have got rid of the scruffy demented grinning one, and brought in someone more Jake/Dennis like (fingers crossed).  :Big Grin:

----------


## Babe14

> I guess it all depends how broke Joel is in the future as to whether EE can lure him back). Though by then they may have got rid of the scruffy demented grinning one, and brought in someone more Jake/Dennis like (fingers crossed).


To be honest I can't see Joel ever wanting to make a return to Enders. Hopefully Scruff will upset Phil.... :Big Grin:  or maybe Max will catch him coming onto Tanya...

It won't work to bring in the same character/s in the form of a different actor, all been done before unsuccessfully, they need to have their own personality as both did Jake and D.

----------


## Nigella harman

This was in inside soap.

----------


## Babe14

> This was in inside soap.


 :Crying:  Ah well at least we now know and I think it's for the best. I'm happy because it looks as though it was Joel's decision more than anyone else's :Big Grin:  obviously he wants to move on.

I love his cheeky little comment "Ask me in five years time and I'll tell you if I believe in Dream sequences or bringing people back from the grave :Lol:  

So I'm guessing that sometime in the future Pat will hear about Jake's fate (just in time for xmas) and this will be the next Walford funeral..

Not really what I wanted for the character as I thought he deserved happiness and what was worse he looked as though he finally was going to get it..still ce le vie. I suppose in a way he did get a sort of happiness, being reunited with Danny and Nana Moon.  All we need now is to hear that Chrissie has died and Jake will have the woman of his dreams with him too :Stick Out Tongue:  

Thanks for posting that.

----------

